# Sacred music; what have you been listening to lately?



## Clayton

A thread just for sacred music...









another beautiful production from The Sixteen and Harry Christophers, well worth including to your listening pleasure.


----------



## Clayton

This one I listen to so often it borders on unhealthy. It is one of my favourite recordings, a definite "desert island" recording


----------



## Manxfeeder

Jordi Savall's Palestrina recording somehow slipped under the radar with the critics, but since I've stumbled onto it, I'm continually impressed with it.


----------



## Autocrat

Lots of Requiem Masses, mostly 20thC+.


----------



## cjvinthechair

Autocrat said:


> Lots of Requiem Masses, mostly 20thC+.


Ah, now that sounds like a member with whom I might have something in common !
If I were to suggest 6 , to coincide with S-A-C-R-E-D, reasonably at random, might that spark any interest anywhere ?

Sculthorpe(Peter) 



 (link to part 5 Canticle...not much else available on YT ?)
Artyomov(Vyacheslav) 



Colgrass(Michael) - yes, instrumental & not traditional, but if we're talking C20/21 



Ryu(Jeajoon) 



 (link to part 1)
Eisler(Hanns) 



Desenclos(Alfred) 



 (link to introit & kyrie - much else apparently unavailable where I am)

Could swap 'sacred' ideas for hours with anyone remotely interested (PM welcome !)


----------



## Clayton

Pergolesi: Stabat Mater
Gemma Bertagnolli & Sara Mingardo
Concerto Italiano, Rinaldo Alessandrini









For a while I was preferring the Antonio Pappano 2010 recording with Anna Netrebko and Marianna Pizzolato but leaning this way recently


----------



## elgar's ghost




----------



## Celesta

I accidentally discovered part of Rachmaninoff's Vespers on a YouTube tribute page to Grand Duchess Elizabeth of Russia who became a nun after her Romanov husband, Grand Duke Sergei, was assassinated in 1905. Beautifully mystical music. The link is below. Can someone identify the name of the movement being performed? Thanks!


----------



## cjvinthechair

Celesta said:


> I accidentally discovered part of Rachmaninoff's Vespers on a YouTube tribute page to Grand Duchess Elizabeth of Russia who became a nun after her Romanov husband, Grand Duke Sergei, was assassinated in 1905. Beautifully mystical music. The link is below. Can someone identify the name of the movement being performed? Thanks!


This is no. 2 (of 15) - 'Praise the Lord'. All magical, isn't it !


----------



## Celesta

cjvinthechair said:


> This is no. 2 (of 15) - 'Praise the Lord'. All magical, isn't it !


Oh yes, cjvinthechair, it is! No. 2. brings tears to my eyes. I love Rachmaninoff, but this work takes my appreciation of him to a whole new level. Thanks for identifying the movement for me! :tiphat:


----------



## tdc

Poulenc's sacred music is excellent.


----------



## joen_cph

Thinking of this, the pieces I´ve been listening to most recently were some among the favourites:

- Haydn: Nelson Mass/ Willcocks/ Decca
- Verdi etc.: "Mass for Rossini" (collective work) / Rilling 
- Händel: The Messiah (in English; he recorded it in German too) / Richter / DG
- Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa / ECM
- Vivaldi: Magnificat & Gloria / Muti / EMI


----------



## cjvinthechair

joen_cph said:


> - Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa / ECM


Mmm...feel justified for once in putting up just one piece as a follow-up! Lera Auerbach 'Russian Requiem' 



 (just a brief link - you may well find the whole thing on the Net, but not on YT)


----------



## heatedbonfire

I love this type of music. Lately, though, I've been listening to new gospel music.


----------



## Clayton

This is so wonderful, I keep discovering new parts each time I listen to it


----------



## Clayton

I like elgars ghost new avatar

except it makes me want to turn off the stereo and head to The Rising Sun (one hundred and twenty yards away on the canal)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Clayton said:


> I like elgars ghost new avatar
> 
> except it makes me want to turn off the stereo and head to The Rising Sun (one hundred and twenty yards away on the canal)


Best throw some salt over your shoulder and get rid of the red guy!

:angel: :devil:


----------



## Clayton

If anyone likes cider and lands in Berko (it was actually once known as the port of Berkhamsted) do go there. It is not actually on the canal but it is a tiny pub on the towpath, well worth a visit on a summer's walk


----------



## Clayton

Another magnificent work from RIAS Kammerchor & Akademie für Alte Musik Berlin and René Jacobs


----------



## Xaltotun

I've been spellbound by Cherubini's Messe Solennelle no 2 in D minor. If I may exaggerate and provoke a bit, let me say: it's like the Haydn masses, only better. What it lacks in profundity or religious sentiment it makes up in sheer musical precision and perfection of expression (just like the aforementioned Haydn masses). 

Also Liszt (Hungarian Coronation Mass, Via Crucis, St. Elisabeth), Dvorak (St. Ludmila, Te Deum), Haydn (Schöpfung), Beethoven (Mass in C major), more Cherubini (Requiem in C minor).


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn's Stabat Mater - seems to be quite an underrated piece. Any Haydn fan should take a listen - the 1st movement is masterful but there are plenty of other excellent moments here. This work is similar in vein to the Seven Last Words, except it also has a number of wonderful faster-paced movements.


----------



## OboeKnight

Thomas Tallis Spem in Alium. I absolutely love it. Such an incredible effect with all of those voices.

I've also been listening to a lot of Du Fay and Josquin.


----------



## echo




----------



## Vronsky

Krzysztof Penderecki, Warsaw Philharmonic Choir and Orchestra/Antoni Wit -- Canticum canticorum Salomonis, Kosmogonia, Strophen, Hymne an den heiligen Adalbert, *Song of Cherubim*

Song of Cherubim is great. I like the eastern motive in the composition and the transparent texture.


----------



## Azol

*Ēriks Ešenvalds: Passion and Resurrection, Rihards Dubra: Te Deum*
State Choir Latvija, Māris Sirmais


----------



## cjvinthechair

Azol said:


> *Ēriks Ešenvalds: Passion and Resurrection, Rihards Dubra: Te Deum*
> State Choir Latvija, Māris Sirmais
> 
> View attachment 63439


We certainly share some tastes there, Mr.(?) Azol ! 
Thought I'd stay in the Baltic States, with Urmas Sisask Magnificat (can only find a link to a small segment 



 ),
& Erkki-Sven Tuur Requiem


----------



## quack

Another from that corner of the world is Eduard Tubin. His _Requiem for Fallen Soldiers_ is very affecting and beautiful, it ends with the unusual combination of soprano and organ. Only the start on youtube.


----------



## Clayton

Xaltotun said:


> I've been spellbound by Cherubini's Messe Solennelle no 2 in D minor. If I may exaggerate and provoke a bit, let me say: it's like the Haydn masses, only better. What it lacks in profundity or religious sentiment it makes up in sheer musical precision and perfection of expression (just like the aforementioned Haydn masses).
> 
> Also Liszt (Hungarian Coronation Mass, Via Crucis, St. Elisabeth), Dvorak (St. Ludmila, Te Deum), Haydn (Schöpfung), Beethoven (Mass in C major), more Cherubini (Requiem in C minor).


Unfamiliar with this work, I am going to have a listen to this.



HaydnBearstheClock said:


> F. J. Haydn's Stabat Mater - seems to be quite an underrated piece. Any Haydn fan should take a listen - the 1st movement is masterful but there are plenty of other excellent moments here. This work is similar in vein to the Seven Last Words, except it also has a number of wonderful faster-paced movements.


Ditto; thank you to all members participating in this thead.

I can also recommend this by those enjoying late 15th/early 16th C renaissance polyphony








The Tallis Scholars sing William Byrd - Gimmell


----------



## Clayton

OboeKnight said:


> Thomas Tallis Spem in Alium. I absolutely love it. Such an incredible effect with all of those voices.
> 
> I've also been listening to a lot of Du Fay and Josquin.


I've pressed the buy button on Josquin by the Tallis Scholars; I will report back.


----------



## PetrB

I don't even think of choral music as being in this specific contextual genre, but most lately:

Robert Moran ~ Requiem; Chant du Cygne, a gorgeous work for four choruses and four chamber ensembles. (the performance in the link the only recording.) 
Ca. one month ago, I thought of it, having not listened to it in about one year, and finding it both remarkable and engaging, listened to it again.





Just yesterday, I found and listened to:
Pergolesi ~ Stabat Mater, in a stellar performance with: Nathalie Stutzmann, conductor · Philippe Jaroussky, countertenor / Emöke Barath, soprano / Orfeo 55


----------



## pierrot

Clayton said:


> This one I listen to so often it borders on unhealthy. It is one of my favourite recordings, a definite "desert island" recording
> 
> View attachment 61230


Just passing here to say thanks to Clayton. This is my first contact with Monteverdi, and what a start. Great, great stuff.


----------



## Clayton

pierrot said:


> Just passing here to say thanks to Clayton. This is my first contact with Monteverdi, and what a start. Great, great stuff.


What a jolly nice message! I am very happy you enjoyed it so much; this is what makes so fun the sharing of our love of great music on these forums.

May I wish you many happy days filled with wonderful music. :wave:


----------



## spokanedaniel

It was probably 45 or 50 years ago that I would have first heard the Bach B-Minor Mass. I'm still listening to it regularly. Never gets old.


----------



## DavidA

Clayton said:


> Another magnificent work from RIAS Kammerchor & Akademie für Alte Musik Berlin and René Jacobs
> 
> View attachment 62374


I bought this some time ago but haven't got round to listening to it much. Like much of Jacobs work it is quirky with a wonderfully paced opening chorus. I was a bit concerned about the balance as Jacobs has argued for an elongated spatial sound in addition to the usual stereo right and left. However, as with everything Jacobs does, nothing is routine!


----------



## pierrot

Orthodox Requiem Mass.


----------



## Revel

I've listened to Bruckner's Mass in E Minor a couple of times this week. Transcending performance at the following link:






Choir: Rundfunkchor Berlin
Conductor: Heinz Rögner
Orchestra: Rundfunk-Sinfonieorchester Berlin
Soloist: Magdalena Hajossyova
Soloist: Rosemarie Lang
Soloist: Peter-Jürgen Schmidt
Soloist: Hermann Christian Polster

You'll also find Bruckner's Te Deum in C Major at that link on the same playlist. Also beautifully performed. It's a "must listen". Opens up in grand fashion. I'll be picking up this CD for the library.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Berlioz: Grande Messe des morts 'Requiem' (Charles Munch, New England Conservatory Chorus, Boston Symphony Orchestra / Sir Colin Davis London Symphony Chorus and Orchestra) 

John Rutter: Magnificat (Andrew Lucas, St. Alban's Cathedral Choir, Ensemble DeChorum)


----------



## Clayton

I have spent the last week enjoying the best of

Bach, J S: St Matthew Passion, BWV244





























I will say I enjoyed them all but above all stands the Harnoncourt recording which has a wonderful feeling of warmth and power that completely redefined the piece to me.


----------



## Revel

I'm listening to Haydn's _Missa in Angustiis_ as I type, and the soprano does a nice job. Her name name is Berit Solset, from Norway. Below is the first 4:33 of the Mass...just a short clip:


----------



## hreichgott

^ What a great piece. Haydn never gets old.


----------



## Albert7

One month of just only Morton Feldman music and that's been sacred to me.


----------



## Metairie Road

Revel



> I've listened to Bruckner's Mass in E Minor a couple of times this week. Transcending performance at the following link:


I've never heard the Bruckner E Minor Mass before. It's wonderful. Thanks for bringing it to my attention.

As soon as I heard the Kyrie it immediately reminded me of Tchaikovsky's Cherubic Hymn from the Liturgy of St John Chrysostom

*Tchaikovsky - Liturgy of St John Chrysostom, Op. 31: Hymn of the Cherubim*





His choral works - sacred or secular - are amazing.

*Tchaikovsky - Sleeping Golden Cloud*





Best wishes
Metairie Road


----------



## cjvinthechair

Some less celebrated works that I've enjoyed since the start of the year. Tried only to include ones with complete performances on YT, in case anyone cares to have a listen.

Yuri Falik(RUS) - Mass 



Ethel Smyth(GBR) - Mass in D 



Henry Mollicone(USA) - Beatitude Mass 



Jiri Gemrot(CZE) - Mass in C for a cappella choir 



Roumen Boyadjieff(BUL) - Requiem Mass


----------



## Revel

Metairie Road said:


> Revel
> 
> I've never heard the Bruckner E Minor Mass before. It's wonderful. Thanks for bringing it to my attention.
> 
> As soon as I heard the Kyrie it immediately reminded me of Tchaikovsky's Cherubic Hymn from the Liturgy of St John Chrysostom
> 
> His choral works - sacred or secular - are amazing.
> 
> Best wishes
> Metairie Road


Tchaikovsky is one of my favorite composers, yet I had never heard of these 2 works before. Thank you for posting them, Metairi!


----------



## Revel

Edit: Double Post


----------



## Revel

Edit: Triple Post. What the heck did I do?


----------



## hpowders

Mozart Great C minor Mass.


----------



## Clayton

Revel said:


> Edit: Triple Post. What the heck did I do?


I don't know. Maybe reflect whilst listening to some good music.

If you do, let us know which music it was.


----------



## echo




----------



## Albert7

Morton Feldman's For Philip Guston tonight... it is so ethereal that it is definitely a religious experience for me.


----------



## hpowders

Mozart Ave Verum Corpus. Four minutes of pure bliss!


----------



## DeepR

Bach - Magnificat
Handel - Dixit Dominus

The Gloria part is possibly my favorite piece of music


----------



## Easy Goer




----------



## TxllxT

About 3 hours: Just move the slider to the wonderful singing. Great bass!


----------



## double

Tchaikovsky's Liturgy on St John's Chrysostom- one of the hidden gems


----------



## Manxfeeder

A CD full of guys who were so good at writing like Josquin that they were mistaken for him.


----------



## millionrainbows




----------



## Xaltotun

Liszt: Hungarian Coronation Mass
Liszt: Missa Solennis "Gran" Mass
Liszt: Cantico del Sol di San Francesco d'Assisi
Liszt: Via Crucis


----------



## brotagonist

Biber Rosenkranz Holloway


----------



## Cesare Impalatore

I recently fell in love with this enchanting performance of Pergolesi's Salve Regina:


----------



## Easy Goer

William Byrd - The Great Service


----------



## Albert7

Cesare Impalatore said:


> I recently fell in love with this enchanting performance of Pergolesi's Salve Regina:


I will have to check this wonderful selection out. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Vinski

Motets by Anton Bruckner.









Ave Maria, Christus factus est, Os justi, Locus iste, Vexilla regis


----------



## worov

Schumann :


----------



## Albert7

Stravinsky's Requiem Canticles has touched my soul lately.


----------



## EDaddy




----------



## omega

*Rautavaara*
_Children's Mass_









Simplicity and pureness. An extraordinary moment of beauty.


----------



## quack

Giovanni Sgambati - Messa Da Requiem (1895) 




Pupil of Liszt although this late romantic requiem sounds more Wagnerian to me. Very rich but fairly low key, not a Verdi opera-like mass. Supposedly Sgambati was trying to remake Italian instrumental music and drag it away from it all simply being in service to opera.

Ethel Smyth - Mass in D (1891) 




That led me to discover that suffragette Ethel Smyth also wrote a mass. Got to listen to that one now too.

Igor Loboda - "Requiem for Ukraine" 




Is sacred music ever not political? Well it rather clearly is here. Lisa Batiashvili performs a new piece for solo violin, an instrumental requiem for Ukraine.


----------



## Easy Goer

The Tallis Scholars Sing Josquin


----------



## calvinpv

Schnittke's Concerto for Mixed Chorus, performed by the Bavarian Radio Chorus and conducted by Peter Dijkstra.


----------



## Clayton

Pergolesi:
Nel chiuso centro - chamber cantata
Anna Netrebko (soprano)
La conversion e morte di San Guglielmo duca d'Aquitania: Sinfonia to the sacred drama
Questo è il piano
Marianna Pizzolato (contralto)
Stabat Mater
Anna Netrebko (soprano) & Marianna Pizzolato (contralto)









Not only is this my favourite interpretation of Pergolesi's Stabat Mater but also this is my favourite performance of Neterbko and Pizzolato.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Lassus, Psalm 51 from the Penitential Psalms.


----------



## omega

Schnittke, _Choir Concerto_








Pärt, _Te Deum_







This recording has not been released yet (at least not in France), but it is already available on Spotify.

Both very moving works!


----------



## Fable

My current favourite is Philippe Jaroussky's album Pietà by Vivaldi, utter bliss. Also, old favourites, Rutter and Fauré's requiems. I'm looking forward to trying out some of these suggestions. 

(Hi by the way, I'm new. *waves*)


----------



## Sonata

Currently listening to a playlist of all my stabat maters. Today: Pergolesi and Vivaldi.


----------



## Lukecash12

Big surprise: gobs and gobs of Bach, Buxtehude, and Graupner. Every time I sneeze the conductor's score for a cantata comes rocketing out. Right now my big craze has been Suzuki and the Bach Collegium Japan, their St. John Passion is mind blowing. If I could live in Leipzig and listen to High German music during every church music I would probably find a way to go every time they held a service, multiple times a day. Because I'm self employed and have the time to spare I'm sure you would find me more often than not sitting in Bach's own pew with a handkerchief handy just in case I start crying like a little girl.

And I'm not even Lutheran. Could care less. That's a hard act for any pastor to follow up.




























I swear, one day I will take a seat in the Thomaskirche and gaze straight at God's throne. Sorry guys, I couldn't find a recording of the St. Matthew Passion in the Thomaskirche on youtube, would be nice to gaze at the mosaics and wonderful architecture as I listen.


----------



## cjvinthechair

Various lovely 'modern' requiems:
Szymon Kuran (POL) - only extracts on YT; this is the Lacrimosa 



Olivier Greif (FRA) - all on YT; this is the Kyrie 



Vladimir Ciolac (MOL) Messe 



Jeajoon Ryu (KOR) link to Part 1 of 4 




And...my favourite: Carl Rutti (SUI)


----------



## Clayton

There are some absolutely stunning pieces on this recording and some wonderful singing from a star studded cast

Vivaldi: Vespri solenni per la festa dell'Assunzione di Maria Vergine
Gemma Bertagnolli (soprano), Roberta Invernizzi (soprano), Anna Simboli (soprano), Sara Mingardo (contralto), Gianluca Ferrarini (tenor), Matteo Bellotto (baritone), Antonio De Secondi (violin)
Concerto Italiano ensemble vocale e strumentale, Rinaldo Alessandrini
I highly recommend it and now on special offer from my favourite music store that I mention too often.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Haydn's Missa Cellensis in C Major, Hob. 22/5 - excellent performance by Richard Hickox and his ensemble, imo.


----------



## Sonata

I'm discovering Karl Jenkins' works. I enjoyed his Requiem and Armed Man: a Mass for Peace. 
I've also been going through some Mendelssohn psalms. His sacred works are underrated!


----------



## millionrainbows

Anton Webern. That's all.


----------



## Lukecash12

Possibly my favorite cantata by Graupner: Gott sei uns gnädig, GWV 110941.

God be merciful and bless us.
The old year has come and gone.
Jesus is still my high priest yet.
Is your bounty worth it?
Open your hands Jesus.
Let me see your treasures.
God be gracious and merciful.


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to the Cosmedin Ensemble, anima mea(my soul) this bowed psaltery is so well from god in a way,it give the vocal chants who are superbe an edge. oh man i love this cd, it clearly sanctified the house each time i lisen to it...music that you can feel, anima mea embrassed your soul reach your heart, sound corny but this is the effect of the music on my karma.

Great jobs Cosmedin ensemble jeez i hope they do another one like this one, may i dare say true angelic music, than the price of admission is cheap it's naxos you have no excuse not to buy this one.I post about this in the past and i still find this captivating.
it survive multiple lisening, time test and it's that good.


----------



## Rhombic

Carl Nielsen - 3 Motets [op 55]


----------



## mstar

millionrainbows said:


> Anton Webern. That's all.


I don't listen to Webern... yet. Where should I start?


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/app.php

Disc 2: Messe de Requiem - Graduel - André Campra - 1660-1744
Some of the most beautiful music I have ever heard. Literally. I am _enlightened_.


----------



## Pugg

Now playing :tiphat:


----------



## Xaltotun

Cherubini for me too. I usually reach for his Messe Solennelle n 2 in D minor - I can't get enough of it.


----------



## Bastian

Recently I've been listening to (and greatly enjoyed) the following recordings:

Telemann - Brokes Passion (Jacobs)
Haydn - St Cecilia Mass (Minkowski)
Pergolesi - Septem verba a Christo (Jacobs)
Pärt - Adam's Lament (Kaljuste)

Really interesting to read what the others are listening to at the moment. Thank you.


----------



## cjvinthechair

Sorry - back to annoy you !

Always on the lookout for lovely sacred music. Recent 'discoveries' include: 
Bernard Zweers; Sint-Nicolaas Cantate (Parts 1 & 2) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G_6RhkWmbAs...haven't discovered yet if there's much more. Maybe someone here...?
Rudi Tas; Miserere for cello & choir 



 One of a number of very pleasant sacred works by this composer.
Armando Pierucci; Via Crucis 



Peter Maxwell Davies; Tenebrae Super Gesualdo 



Modest(e) Mussorgsky; Messe de St. Nicolas 



 (link to Kyrie)
Stanislaw Moniuszko; Premiere Litanie a la Vierge d'Ostra Brama 



 (link to Kyrie)
Arvo Part; Salve Regina 




Hope something here appeals to someone - always happy to 'chat' about sacred music !


----------



## Sonata

Steffani: Stabat Mater
Poulenc: Stabat Mater
Jenkins: Stabat Mater


----------



## pmsummer

GRANDE LITURGIE ORTHODOXE SLAVE
_Volume 2_
*Chœurs D'Homme de la RTV Bulgare*
Mikhail Milkov - director

Harmonia Mundi France


----------



## Biwa

Josquin Desprez : Psalm Settings - Weser-Renaissance.

Sheer bliss

Here's a review for anyone interested...http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2013/Feb13/Josquin_psalms_7775882.htm


----------



## Cosmos

I listened to Rachmaninoff's Liturgy for St. John Chrysostom for the first time today. Being a huge fan of his All Night Vigil, I was excited to finally take this one off my "to listen to" list






Didn't like it as much as the Vigil. Perhaps my expectations were too high. However, that doesn't mean it wasn't music of another sphere. Also, the ending was very moving.


----------



## pmsummer

QUATUOR POUR LA FIN DU TEMPS
_(Quartet for the End of Time)_
*Olivier Messiaen*
Trio Wanderer
with Pascal Moraguès - clarinette

Harmonia Mundi


----------



## pmsummer

ILLUMINA
_The Theme of Light in the Christian Tradition_
*Einojuhani Rautavaara, György Ligeti, William Byrd, Anonymous, Hildegard of Bingen, Thomas Tallis, Robert White, Sergei Rachmaninov, John Rutter, Gustav Holst, Giovanni Palestrina, Josquin Des Préz, Alexander Gretchaninov, Peter Ilyich Tchaikovsky, William Henry Harris, Charles Wood*
Choir of Clare College, Cambridge
Timothy Brown - director

Collegium


----------



## Selby

Sofia Gubaidulina's Johannes-Passion from 2000.

Straight masterpiece.


----------



## Jorge Hereth

A classic of Brazil's _Barroco Mineiro_ by José Joaquim Emerico Lobo de Mesquita (1746-1805), _Bênção das Cinzas e Missa para a Quarta-feira de Cinzas_:


----------



## Andolink

*Tobias Michael*--_Sacred Madrigals_ (1634/35 & 1637):


----------



## helenora

*Agostino Steffani Stabat Mater *


----------



## Pugg

​Vivaldi; Nisi Dominus :tiphat:


----------



## Ferrariman601

A missa brevis or two by Mozart is frequently on my playlist, as is Haydn's Stabat Mater, Mozart's Davidde Penitente, Händel's Dixit Dominus, and Vivaldi's Juditha Triumphans (not quite sacred but not quite secular).


----------



## helenora

Nicola Porpora's day is today and I'm listening to his Salve Regina, Magnificat and De profundis


----------



## Pugg

​Muti, conducting ; Rossini's Stabat Mater. :tiphat:


----------



## Ariasexta

The direct predecessor of Dietrich Buxtehude in Marienkirche, Franz Tunder (1614-1667).


----------



## Ariasexta

Andolink said:


> *Tobias Michael*--_Sacred Madrigals_ (1634/35 & 1637):
> 
> View attachment 75967


I did not even know this composer, interesting program there, thanks.


----------



## Ariasexta

JS Bach`s second cousin, Johann Ludwig.


----------



## regenmusic

Georg Joseph Vogler - Requiem in E-flat major
He is also known as Abbe Vogler as he became an ordained priest early in his life and remained
active and successful in music until a ripe old age


----------



## helenora

*Antonio Lotti Vesper Psalms*. I liked these psalms very much, then I've checked the biography of Lotti and he turned out to be a teacher of Zelenka. Well, no wonder I like them both  In Dixit Dominus he sends his greetings to Michael Nymann or it's better to say Michael sends his greetings to Lotti and Purcell


----------



## Antiquarian

*Giovanni Sgambati * (1841-1914)_Messa da Requiem_ 1895 (Carus-Verlag 83.121)

This is, in my opinion, a wonderful recording. His _Agnus Dei_ is probably the most placid that I have ever heard.


----------



## Ilarion

I have been listening to the organ music of Charles Tournemire - Namely his L'Orgue Mystique - 238 movements in all. It is so inspiring to hear how he captures the essence of the plain-chant for every Sunday of the Church Year. The English artist Tom M. Walker was also so inspired by Tournemire's L'Orgue Mystique, that he did a series of paintings based on L'Orgue Mystique. I now will post the website so that y'all can see Mr. Walker's efforts - Click on the "Tournemire Triptychs":

http://www.tommwalker.co.uk/


----------



## helenora

Tchaikovsky 9 sacred pieces. It's my first time listening to them, but so far I have an impression they are not very typical for Tchaikovsky, at least not typical of what we usually expect from his music.


----------



## regenmusic

F. Liszt: Weihnachtsbaum - Christmas Tree, S 186 Balázs Fülei - piano.
It's about 45 minutes. It's Liszt's Christmas album.


----------



## Pugg

​Monks from the Monastery Santa Domingo de Silos :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

Pugg said:


> ​Monks from the Monastery Santa Domingo de Silos :tiphat:


I dig this op speciality for you *helenora*.
Do you know this CD?


----------



## Sonata

Loving this beautiful album, just downloaded it yesterday.

And I have on queue these albums:


----------



## Heliogabo

Beautiful music:


----------



## Pugg

​*Pergolesi; Stabat Mater.*
_Cotrubas/ Valentini-Terrani.
Claudio Scimone_ conducting


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> I dig this op speciality for you *helenora*.
> Do you know this CD?


Yes, I've listened to it. when I first saw this post I thought : "oh, it's so much of my taste!" yeah, really


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> ​*Pergolesi; Stabat Mater.*
> _Cotrubas/ Valentini-Terrani.
> Claudio Scimone_ conducting


couple of days ago I listened to it, well, I'd decided to re-listen , last time it was some years ago


----------



## Sonata

Sampling this lovely set on Spotify, considering a future purchase. Does anyone have this set?










And starting this slowly. I've heard this mass once before but didn't really "listen"


----------



## helenora

Sonata said:


> Sampling this lovely set on Spotify, considering a future purchase. Does anyone have this set?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And starting this slowly. I've heard this mass once before but didn't really "listen"


This Mass is probably one of the best pieces of music ever written together with St Matthew Passions.
I haven't listened to Cherubini with Muti, but it must be a nice set.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Sonata said:


> Sampling this lovely set on Spotify, considering a future purchase. Does anyone have this set?


I'm joining you on Spotify. I don't have the set, but it looks very enticing.


----------



## helenora

Alessandro Scarlatti. yesterday it was by Domenico Scarlatti. Both are wonderful Stabat Mater


----------



## Pugg

Sonata said:


> Sampling this lovely set on Spotify, considering a future purchase. Does anyone have this set?
> 
> And starting this slowly. I've heard this mass once before but didn't really "listen"


I do have the four CD'S, not in a box though


----------



## Sonata

Currently being gobsmacked by this album. I've only listened for about 20 minutes but this is the best Creation I've ever heard!!(of all my experience of three whole versions :lol Just wonderful, bright, energetic and intense.

I'm just now in my musical journey starting to explore conductors specifically, and Sir Colin Davis is on the radar. (I've obviously HEARD of him before and heard some stuff but this is the first time I've really sat up and paid attention!)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Cherubini, Requiem in D minor.*

This came in the mail as we arrived home from my wife's grandmother's funeral. It seems fitting to hear it now.


----------



## pmsummer

THE VEIL OF THE TEMPLE
*John Tavener*
English Chamber Orchestra - Orchestra 
Temple Church Choir Choir/Chorus 
David Barnard - Bass
Jeremy Birchall - Basso Profundo
Thomas Guthrie - Baritone
Adrian Peacock - Bass
Patricia Rozario - Soprano
Andrew Rupp - Baritone
Nathan Vale - Tenor
Simon Wall - Tenor 
Stephen Layton - Conductor

_RCA Red Seal_


----------



## Pugg

Outstanding!!!!


----------



## Easy Goer

John Tavener - Ikon of Light. The Tallis Scholars Directed by Peter Phillips.


----------



## regenmusic

*William Byrd (1540/1543?-1623), Mass for Five Voices (complete). The Tallis Scholars*


----------



## dgee

Not as arresting as the bigger sacred work but lovely nonetheless


----------



## Pugg

Next on:

​
*Berlioz - L'Enfance du Christ*
Sara La Baigneuse
Hélène
La Belle Voyageuse
Quartetto e Coro dei Maggi
Chant Sacré

_Susan Graham, Francois Le Roux, John Mark Ainsley, Philip Cokorinos, Andrew Wentzel, Gordon Getz, Marc Belleau_

Montréal Symphony Orchestra and Chorus,_ Charles Dutoit_


----------



## Guest

Scelsi
Konx-Om-Pax

Orchestre de la Radio-Television polonaise Cracovie
Choeur de la Philharmonie de Cracovie
Jurg Wyttenbach.


----------



## starthrower

I've been sampling this beautiful set for a while now, and finally ordered a copy. On sale at Presto until tomorrow. http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Brilliant+Classics/94263


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verhulst: Mass Op. 20*

Nienke Oostenrijk (soprano), Margriet van Reisen (contralto), Marcel Reijans (tenor), Hubert Claessens (bass)

Netherlands Concert Choir, Residentie Orchestra The Hague, Matthias Bamert


----------



## Pugg

​
*Monteverdi: Vespers
Vespro della Beata Vergine* (1610)

Jill Gomez, Felicity Palmer, Robert Tear, Philip Langridge, John Shirley-Quirk

Bassano, G:Hodie Christus natus est
Gabrieli, G:Audite principes a 16, C 123
Quem Vidistis pastores a 12, C 77
Salvator noster a 15, C 80

O Magnum Mysterium
Monteverdi Choir & Orchestra, Philip Jones Brass Ensemble, John Eliot Gardiner


----------



## Nevilevelis

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Monteverdi: Vespers
> Vespro della Beata Vergine* (1610)
> 
> Jill Gomez, Felicity Palmer, Robert Tear, Philip Langridge, John Shirley-Quirk
> 
> Bassano, G:Hodie Christus natus est
> Gabrieli, G:Audite principes a 16, C 123
> Quem Vidistis pastores a 12, C 77
> Salvator noster a 15, C 80
> 
> O Magnum Mysterium
> Monteverdi Choir & Orchestra, Philip Jones Brass Ensemble, John Eliot Gardiner


That's some line-up of soloists - those were the days! I was weaned on _Les Arts Florissants_ for the Monetverdi Vespers and now prefer Herreweghe's more recent recording. (I haven't worked out how to post pictures yet, sorry!)

But have you seen this? 



 Very full-on!


----------



## Manxfeeder

Pugg said:


> *Monteverdi: Vespers
> Vespro della Beata Vergine* (1610)
> ​




I have both Gardiner's recordings. His HIP recording is great, but this one is perfectly full-bodied and full of life.​


----------



## Pugg

Nevilevelis said:


> That's some line-up of soloists - those were the days! I was weaned on _Les Arts Florissants_ for the Monetverdi Vespers and now prefer Herreweghe's more recent recording. (I haven't worked out how to post pictures yet, sorry!)
> 
> But have you seen this?
> 
> 
> 
> Very full-on!


Not until now, my computer has not such a good sound, (meaning horible)
try it later on another one, thanks though :tiphat:



Manxfeeder said:


> I have both Gardiner's recordings. His HIP recording is great, but this one is perfectly full-bodied and full of life.


You are absolutely right, if I had to choose one only, this still would be my choice


----------



## Pugg

This is one of my very,very favourite CD'S








*Bertoni.*

60 minutes of shear joy


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart: La Betulia liberata.*
_Cotrubas/Fuchs/Schwarz et al.
Leopold Hager _conducting


----------



## Pugg

​
*Vivaldi: Nisi Dominus/ Two Motets et al*
_Teresa Berganza_
A Ros-Marba conducting


----------



## ganio

*Saint-Saëns: Christmas Oratorio, Op. 12 *
_Bachchor u. Bachorchester Mainz_ 
Diethard Hellmann conducting

Surprisingly good.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Gounod: St Cecilia Mass*

Irmgard Seefried, Gerhard Stolze & Hermann Uhde

Tschechischer Sängerchor Prag & Tschechische Philharmonie, Igor Markevitch


----------



## kartikeys

Arvo Part - Salve Regina in a stupendous YouTube video.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Allegri*: Miserere mei, Deus
Mundy, W:Vox Patris caelestis
Palestrina:Missa Papae Marcelli

_The Tallis Scholars, Peter Philips_


----------



## Pugg

​*Vivaldi; Sacred choral works* no 1
_Vittorio Negri _


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Allegri*: Miserere mei, Deus
> Mundy, W:Vox Patris caelestis
> Palestrina:Missa Papae Marcelli
> 
> _The Tallis Scholars, Peter Philips_


:angel: simply wonderful pieces with The Tallis scholars


----------



## helenora

ganio said:


> *Saint-Saëns: Christmas Oratorio, Op. 12 *
> _Bachchor u. Bachorchester Mainz_
> Diethard Hellmann conducting
> 
> Surprisingly good.


haven't listened to this one - surprisingly as well  Will do it as soon as possible


----------



## hombre777




----------



## Easy Goer

Cristóbal de Morales. Missa Si Bona Suscepimus. Tallis Scholars


----------



## pmsummer

EPIPHANY MASS
_as it may have been celebrated in St. Thomas, Leipzig, c. 1740_
*Johann Sebastian Bach*
Anonymous, Johann Pachelbel, Michael Praetorius
James Johnstone, Timothy Roberts, Peter Harvey, Angus Davidson - soloists
Paul McCreesh - conductor 
Gabrieli Consort & Players
Congregational Choirs of Freberg and Dresden

_Archiv Produktion_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Saint-Saëns*:Requiem, Op. 54/Psaume XVIII

_Françoise Pollet_ (soprano)

Orchestre Nationale d'Ile de France, Jacques Mercier


----------



## DavidA

Handel 'Let the Bright Seraphim' / Sutherland. Top D is incredible!


----------



## regenmusic

Absalon Fili Mi (Pierre de la Rue?)


----------



## kartikeys

Bach's Ave Maria on different instruments on YouTube. 
Been writing about the same. I am fond.


----------



## Ivanbeeth

Haydn's Harmoniemesse. His Last Words of Christ was what got me into classical music, but only a year later I began to really listening to him.


----------



## Pugg

​
_Bottesini: Messa da Requiem_
Edited by Thomas Martin, Josep Prats and Peter Broadbent

Marta Mathéu (soprano), Gemma Coma-Alabert (mezzo-soprano), Agustín Prunell-Friend (tenor) & Enric Martínez-Castignani (baritone)

Joyful Company of Singers & London Philharmonic Orchestra, Thomas Martin


----------



## pmsummer

PANAGIA
_Six Byzantine Greek prayers to the Panagia, one of the names of the Virgin Mary, Mother of Christ, set to music._
*Stephan Micus* - Bavarian zither, dilruba, chitrali sitar, sattar, 14-string guitar, nay, voice

_ECM_


----------



## Easy Goer

Charles Stanford - Tenor John Mark Ainsley, Stephen Cleobury & The Choir of King's College, Cambridge.


----------



## Pugg

Wrong thread, sorry


----------



## helenora

Handel "Judas Maccabaeus" listening now


----------



## Tristan

*Bach*'s Magnificat in D (Philips John Eliot Gardiner recording)

I thought I could listen to the very end of the Gloria Patri movement without tearing up, but I did again. lol. There's just something about it--I consider it one of the most beautiful moments in all of choral music.


----------



## Pugg

Thanks to helenora for reminding me :tiphat:

​*Handel: Judas Maccabaeus, HWV 63*
Sung in German

_Ernst Haefliger, Peter Schreier, Theo Adam & Gundula Janowitz_

Solistenvereinigung, Großer Chor des Berliner Rundfunks & Rundfunk-Sinfonieorchester Berlin, Helmut Koch

This oratorio contains the famous "See the Conqu'ring hero comes" which made it a popular work. Complete recording in German.


----------



## regenmusic

Eia, recolamus from Schola Hungarica. The call and responses are wonderful.


----------



## LiquidSoap

These Hymns paint a beautiful portrait of Christ and have some elements of classical music.
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLFyUAy3s-EYaEXteJfj-TE-w2V3aONy-C


----------



## Pugg

​
*Paër: Il Santo Sepolcro* (The Holy Sepulchre)
Preceded by Invito by Giovanni Simon Mayr (1763-1845)

Cornelia Horak (soprano), Miriam Clark (soprano), Vanessa Barkowski (alto), Valer Barna-Sabadus (alto), Thomas Michael Allen (tenor), Klaus Steppberger (tenor), Jens Hamann (bass) & Thomas Stimmel (bass)

Simon Mayr Chorus and Ensemble, Franz Hauk

Together with Johann Simon Mayr, Ferdinando Paër counts as one of the most important opera composers of his day, and he was unable to resist filling his oratorio on Christ's Passion, Il Santo Sepolcro with expressive extremes. Pain and grief contrast with joy and hope, and scenes including the terrible hours of the crucifixion, frenzy of the crowd, resurrection and Last Judgment are given potently descriptive music. Originally a prelude to Haydn's Seven Last Words, Mayr's Invito is a call to hear Paër's incomparable narrative.

If you don't know try it, you will be surprised:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rossini; Stabat Mater*
_Catherine Malfitano, Agnes Baltsa, Robert Gambill & Gwynne Howell_

Coro e Orchestra del Maggio Musicale Fiorentino, _Riccardo Muti_:tiphat:


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Rossini; Stabat Mater*
> _Catherine Malfitano, Agnes Baltsa, Robert Gambill & Gwynne Howell_
> 
> Coro e Orchestra del Maggio Musicale Fiorentino, _Riccardo Muti_:tiphat:


Rossini can be very profound , even though some negate this quality in his music


----------



## Pugg

​
*Gounod: St Cecilia Mass*

_Pilar Lorengar/ Hoppe/ Grass._
Sir John Barbirolli conducting


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Heard Josquin des Prez on many different albums lately. Right now an Ave Maria for 6 while waiting for some Indian korma


----------



## Manxfeeder

Victoria, motets. Enough said.


----------



## Pugg

​*Handel:Messiah*

Sung in Italian; recorded in April 1959

*Anna Moffo* (soprano), Giovanna Fiorini (alto), Herbert Handt (tenor), Ivon Vinco (bass)

Orchestra e Coro di Milano della RAI, Francesco Molinari-Pradelli


----------



## Pugg

​
_Handel: Messiah 
Atlanta Symphony Orchestra, Robert Shaw_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Dvorak:Stabat Mater, Op. 58/ Legends, Op. 59
*
_Edith Mathis, Anna Reynolds, Wieslaw Ochman, John Shirley-Quirk
_
Chor und Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks & English Chamber Orchestra, Rafael Kubelik


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Dvorak:Stabat Mater, Op. 58/ Legends, Op. 59
> *
> _Edith Mathis, Anna Reynolds, Wieslaw Ochman, John Shirley-Quirk
> _
> Chor und Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks & English Chamber Orchestra, Rafael Kubelik


very intense...it was always difficult for me to listen to this work....Dvorak in deep waters


----------



## drnlaw

Celesta said:


> I accidentally discovered part of Rachmaninoff's Vespers on a YouTube tribute page to Grand Duchess Elizabeth of Russia who became a nun after her Romanov husband, Grand Duke Sergei, was assassinated in 1905. Beautifully mystical music. The link is below. Can someone identify the name of the movement being performed? Thanks!


I was blessed to sing some of the Vespers several decades ago with the Wheaton College Mens Glee Club. Beautiful, indeed.


----------



## drnlaw

Right now listening to Bloch's Sacred Service Avodath Hakodesh, on YouTube, the Bernstein/Merrill/NYPO performance. If you want something to move you, this is a prime candidate. I'm not a Bernstein fan, generally speaking, but this was obviously a labor of love for both he and Merrill.


----------



## drnlaw

Oops -- accidental double post.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Dvorak:*Requiem, Op. 89/ Mass in D major, Op.86 (B175)

*Pilar Lorengar & Tom Krause*

London Symphony Orchestra & Christchurch Cathedral Oxford Choir, Istvan Kertesz:tiphat:


----------



## drnlaw

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Dvorak:*Requiem, Op. 89/ Mass in D major, Op.86 (B175)
> 
> *Pilar Lorengar & Tom Krause*
> 
> London Symphony Orchestra & Christchurch Cathedral Oxford Choir, Istvan Kertesz:tiphat:


Oh, my, yes, one of my very favorite sacred works. I've sung with a number of collegiate and community choral groups, and have sung many of the choral masterpieces, but this is one I've never been privileged to sing. As a low base, to some day sing this is my dream.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi: Requiem *

_Leontyne Price_ (soprano), R_osalind Elias_ (mezzo-soprano), J_ussi Björling_ (tenor), Giorgio Tozzi (bass)

Fritz Reiner conducting :tiphat:



> Wiener Philharmoniker, Singverein der Gesellscaft der Musikfreunde, Wien, Fritz Reiner
> Reiner's opening of the Requiem is very slow and atmospheric...Yet as the work proceeds the performance soon sparks into life, and there is some superb and memorable singing from a distinguished team of soloists. THe recording has a spectacularly wide dynamic range" Penguin Guide, 2010 **/*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach, J S: St Matthew Passion, BWV244*

_Gundala Janowitz_, _Christa Ludwig_, Peter Schreier, Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, Walter Berry, Horst Laubenthal, Anton Diakov

Wiener Singverein, Chor der Deutschen Oper Berlin & Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan


----------



## Ilarion

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Bach, J S: St Matthew Passion, BWV244*
> 
> _Gundala Janowitz_, _Christa Ludwig_, Peter Schreier, Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, Walter Berry, Horst Laubenthal, Anton Diakov
> 
> Wiener Singverein, Chor der Deutschen Oper Berlin & Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan


Dear Pugg,

Nice choice for the Matthew Passion...:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn: Mass, Hob. XXII: 5 in C major 'Cäcilienmesse'*
Missa Cellensis

_Lucia Popp _(soprano), _Doris Soffel (_contralto), Hors Laubenthal (tenor) & Kurt Moll (bass)

Bavarian State Symphony Orchestra & Choir, _Rafael Kubelik_:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
* Mendelssohn : Paulus*
Janowitz, Lang, Adam et al.

Kurt Masur Conducting


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi: Four Sacred Pieces*
Stravinsky ; Symphony of psalms.
_Robert Shaw_ conducting


----------



## jegreenwood

Courtesy of Tidal


----------



## Pugg

*New to collection*

​
Found this box, original EMI for only €9,90

*Schubert:Sacred & Secular Choral Works*

Kyrie in B flat major, D45

Kyrie in D minor, D49

Mass No. 1 in F Major, D105

Mass No. 3 in B flat Major, D324

Deutsches Salve Regina in F, D379

Stabat mater, D383

Mass No. 5 in A flat major, D678

Mass No. 4 in C Major, D452

Mass No. 6 in E flat major, D950

Tantum ergo in E flat major D962

Offertorium 'Intende voci', D963

Kyrie in D minor, D31

Kyrie in F major, D66

Salve Regina in B flat major, D106

Offertorium 'Totus in corde langueo' in C major, D136

Stabat Mater in G minor, D 175

Offertorium 'Tres sunt' in A minor, D181

Gradual in C major, D184

Offertorium 'Salve Regina' in F major, D223

Tantum ergo in C major, D461

Tantum ergo in C major, D460

Magnificat in C major, D486

Auguste jam coelestium in G major, D488

Salve Regina in A major, D676

Six Antiphons for the Blessings of Branches on Palm Sunday, D696

Psalm 23 'Gott ist mein Hirt', D706

Tantum ergo in C major, D739

Tantum ergo in D major, D750

Salve Regina in C major, D811

Deutsche Messe, D872

Psalm 92 D953

Hymne, D964

second version

Helen Donath, Lucia Popp (sopranos), Brigitte Fassbaender (mezzo), Peter Schreier (tenor), Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau (baritone)

Chor & Symphonie-Orchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Wolfgang Sawallisch


----------



## Pugg

​*Beethoven: Missa Solemnis*; *Choral Fantasy* / Haydn: *Theresia Mass* (Bernstein Royal Edition #11)
Kim Borg / Eileen Farrell (Artist), Richard Lewis / Rosalind Elias (Artist), Paul Hudson / Lucia Popp (Artist), & 7 more:tiphat:


----------



## Polyphemus

Hey Pugg are you sure you are not a nun or the second female pope. Just asking.

(nice choices)

:angel: :devil: :lol: :tiphat:


----------



## Polyphemus

A few favourites old and new.


----------



## Polyphemus

From the vaults but Oh my its good :-


----------



## Pugg

Polyphemus said:


> From the vaults but Oh my its good :-
> 
> View attachment 80941


Are you sure that this is a religious record?


----------



## MagneticGhost

Just popped on Bach's St Matthew Passion.
From my Archiv Collection Box: Karl Richter and Fischer-Dieskau amongst others.


----------



## Pugg

*Pergolesi; Stabat Mater *

ILEANA COTRUBAS / LUCIA VALENTINI-TERRANI


----------



## drnlaw

Polyphemus said:


> View attachment 80934
> View attachment 80935
> View attachment 80936
> View attachment 80937
> View attachment 80938
> 
> 
> A few favourites old and new.


Ah, the Glagolitic Mass -- another one I'd love to sing.


----------



## Oliver

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Allegri*: Miserere mei, Deus
> Mundy, W:Vox Patris caelestis
> Palestrina:Missa Papae Marcelli
> 
> _The Tallis Scholars, Peter Philips_


I don't like this recording, needs a boy treble.


----------



## Pugg

Oliver said:


> I don't like this recording, needs a boy treble.


For me this is the ultimate version , but then again everybody has his ore hers own taste


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn: The Creation*
(sung in German)

*Lucia Popp*, Werner Hollweg, Kurt Moll, Helena Dose & Benjamin Luxon

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, _Antal Dorati_:tiphat:



> "The soloists might be 'heavyweight' in more senses than one (some of the recits are 'Old Testament' in their portentousness), but Dorati's joy in Haydn's inventiveness is contagious, and the operatic immediacy secures some minor miracles from the RPO." BBC Music Magazine, October 2009 ****


----------



## Pugg

​
* Joachim Raff (1822-1882)Sacred works *

Suanna Andersson, Henrik Schaefer

Te Deum WoO. 16; De Profundis WoO. 141; Pater Noster WoO. 32; Ave Maria WoO. 33; 4 Marianische Antophonen WoO. 27

Suanna Andersson, Stockholm Singers, Karlstads Chamber Choir, Göteborg Opera Orchestra, Henrik Schaefer


----------



## Pugg

Someone mention this work yesterday I believe, (sorry forgot the name)
Found this recording in my second hand shop €4.00

​
*Berlioz: Requiem Berloz*
Luciano Pavarotti (Artist), Hector Berlioz (Composer), James Levine (Conductor), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Pugg

​
*Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22*

_John Aler _(tenor), _Mark Kruczek_ (organ)

Voices of Ascension Chorus and Orchestra, Young Singers of Pennnsylvania, Dennis Keene



> For this performance, which was captured live in this recording, the Voices of Ascension were augmented up to a total of 140 of New York's finest professional singers, probably the largest all-professional chorus that has ever sung this work. Another 140 members of The Young Voices of Pennsylvania sang the children's chorus part. There was an orchestra of over 100 players, including a double number of winds and brass, and four pairs of cymbals and military field drums. Tenor John Aler was the vocal soloist, and Mark Kruczek was at the great Aeolian-Skinner organ at St. John the Divine. Berlioz's requirement of a vast performing space was certainly met on this occasion. The Cathedral Church of St. John the Divine in New York City is the largest Gothic space in the world. It is so vast, in fact, that a fortissimo orchestra or organ chord will reverberate in the cathedral for several seconds, even when the cathedral is packed with thousands and thousands of people, as it was the night of the concert.


----------



## Pugg

*Mendelssohn: Elijah, Op. 70*
(sung in English)

_Bryn Terfel, Renée Fleming_, Patricia Bardon, John Mark Ainsley

Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment, Edinburgh Festival Chorus, Paul Daniel



> "Paul Daniel and Bryn Terfel ensure that this is one of the most dramatic performances of the oratorio on disc. The young conductor, with the advantage of an excellent period instrument orchestra, has looked anew at the score and as a reveals much of the rhythmic and dynamic detail not always present in other performances, at least those available in English. His accomplishment in terms of pacing and balance is also praiseworthy, and he earns further marks for using the trio, quartet and double quartet of soloists Mendelssohn asks for in specific pieces, so as to vary the texture of the music.
> Bryn Terfel simply gives the most exciting and vivid account of the prophet's part yet heard. His range, in terms of vocal register and dynamics, is huge; his expression, mighty and immediate, befits a man of Elijah's temperament.
> As the score demands, anguish, anger and sympathy are there in full measure, displayed in exceptional definition of words, and when this Elijah calls on the Lord for the saving rain, the Almighty could hardly resist such a commanding utterance. Yet there's always the inwardness part of the role demands. As far as the other soloists are concerned, for the concerted numbers Daniel has chosen voices that nicely match each other in timbre. The chorus is alert and unanimous in both attack and well thought-through phrasing, but its actual sound can be a little soft-centred, partly because allimportant consonants are ignored. The orchestral playing is exemplary." Gramophone Classical Music Guide, 2010


----------



## DavidA

Pugg said:


> *Mendelssohn: Elijah, Op. 70*
> (sung in English)
> 
> _Bryn Terfel, Renée Fleming_, Patricia Bardon, John Mark Ainsley
> 
> Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment, Edinburgh Festival Chorus, Paul Daniel


I hear the performance is great but the picture of Bryn looks like something out of Monty Python!


----------



## DavidA

the other Mendelssohn oratorio. Very beautiful and contemplative.


----------



## Pugg

DavidA said:


> View attachment 81062
> 
> 
> the other Mendelssohn oratorio. Very beautiful and contemplative.


Couldn't agree more :tiphat:


----------



## Lukecash12




----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

DavidA said:


> I hear the performance is great but the picture of Bryn looks like something out of Monty Python!


"It is enough"

"No it isn't"

"Yes it is!"

"Sorry... is this the 5 minute argument or the full half-hour?"


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Today I've listened to Miserere by Allegri with A sei voci, the whole album with also a mass and some motets.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi: Requiem
*
_Anja Harteros _(soprano), _Elīna Garanča_ (mezzo), _Jonas Kaufmann_ (tenor), _René Pape_ (bass)

Orchestra e coro del Teatro alla Scala, Milan, _Daniel Barenboim_



> The Times
> 
> 13th September 2013
> 
> ****
> 
> "The magnificent full-throated chorus project in a manner liable to rip off the La Scala roof. And the soloists too trail opera glory...Barenboim, meanwhile, does everything to encourage bold attack from players and singers; even his pauses tremble. All told, it's a thrilling account."


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bruckner*:Requiem in D minor (1849)
Psalm 114 (1852)
Psalm 112 (1863)

Joan Rodgers (soprano), Catherine Denley (contralto), Maldwyn Davies (tenor), Michael George (bass), Thomas Trotter (organ)

Corydon Singers, English Chamber Orchestra, Matthew Best


----------



## DavidA

Mendelssohn Paulus..........................................


----------



## Pugg

*Bach; J S:St John Passion, BWV245
*
Peter Schreier (Tenor), Robert Holl (Bass), Roberta Alexander (Soprano), Marjana Lipovsek (Mezzo-Soprano), Olaf Bär (Baritone), Rundfunkchor Leipzig (Chorus), Marjana Lipovsek (Contralto), Andrea Ihle (Soprano), Egbert Junghanns (Bass), Ekkehard Wagner (Tenor), Andreas Scheibner (Baritone)

Staatskapelle Dresden, Rundfunkchor Leipzig, Peter Schreier


----------



## Pugg

​
Someone recommend this to me so here we go 

*Liszt: Requiem, S12*

Alfonz Bartha, Sandor Palcso & Zsolt Bende

Hungarian Army Male Chorus, Janos Ferencsik


----------



## Open Lane

I just received Schubert's complete masses in the mail yesterday. Also got Haydn's complete masses.

These (except for some mozart ones I've heard a while back) are two of the first sacred musical collections I own. Of the Schubert set (of which I've only listened to 3 of the 4 discs so far) the 5th mass really stands out above the earlier ones, without a doubt. The 3rd is pretty good too but wow that 5th one makes all of the earlier ones look pale in comparison. Looking forward to checking out the 4th disc tonight.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach, J S: St Matthew Passion, BWV244*

_Ian Bostridge_ (Evangelist), Franz-Josef Selig (Christus), Sibylla Rubens (soprano), Andreas Scholl (countertenor), Werner Güra (tenor), Dietrich Henschel (baritone)

Cantate Domino Schola Cantorum, Collegium Vocale & Collegium Vocale Orchestra, Philippe Herreweghe


----------



## regenmusic

I don't know what this music is in the background, but it's very nice. If anyone knows, 
please let us all know.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mayr: Requiem in G minor*

Siri Karoline Thornhill, Katharina Ruckgaber (sopranos), Theresa Holzhauser, Brigitte Thoma (altos), Markus Schäfer, Robert Sellier (tenors), Martin Berner, Ludwig Mittelhammer, Virgil Mischok (basses)

Simon Mayr Chorus and Ensemble, Franz Hauk
First listing .


----------



## Adair

Palestrina...


----------



## Pugg

​
*Poulenc*:Stabat mater

*Szymanowski*:Stabat Mater, Op. 53

Christine Goerke (soprano), Marietta Simpson (mezzo), Victor Ledbetter (baritone)

Atlanta Symphony Orchestra & Chorus, Robert Shaw


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi: Messa per Rossini*
written with 13 other composers

Gabriela Benackova-Capova, Florence Quivar, James Wagner, Alexandru Agache, Aage Haugland

Gächinger Kantorei Stuttgart, Prager Philharmonischer Chor, SWR Radio-Sinfonieorchester Stuttgart, Helmuth Rilling.



> After an imposed slumber of over 100 years, the score to the "Messa per Rossini" received its premiere performance in 1988 in Stuttgart under Helmuth Rilling. hänssler CLASSIC released the recording in 1989 in cooperation with the SWR broadcasting company and earned outstanding critical acclaim.
> 
> The hand-written score of the requiem mass in remembrance of Gioacchino Rossini, a work of almost two hours' duration featuring five soloists, choir and a large orchestra, was completed in 1869, written by thirteen composers. At the suggestion of its initiator Giuseppe Verdi, the mass was to be performed at least once, in Bologna. However, the undertaking failed for organizational, financial, ideological and political reasons.
> 
> hänssler CLASSIC aims to demonstrate the importance of this work for the world of music by re-releasing the recording. It is the sole recording of this work in the world and is of particular interest since it provides a collection of music by various Italian composers, many of whom have sadly and all too wrongly been neglected.


Source; Presto


----------



## pmsummer

MISERERE - FESTINA LENTE - SARAH WAS NINETY YEARS OLD
*Arvo Pärt*
The Hilliard Ensemble
Paul Hillier - director
Orchester der Beethovenhalle Bonn
Dennis Russell Davies - conductor

_ECM New Series_


----------



## Xaltotun

Gounod: _Messe Solennelle de Sainte-Cécile_.

I like this very much. Although it's sort of simple, I find myself often listening to it in a cerebral mode, studying the aesthetic effect. I guess it's just because I'm usually in the mood for the oomph-oomph type of sacred music (Haydn/Beethoven/Cherubini etc), and this is something different, something I'm not used to.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart: La Betulia Liberata*

_Peter Schreier_ (Tenor), _Ileana Cotrubas _(Soprano), Jean-Pierre Faber (Harpsichord), Cornelius Hermann (Cello), Gabriele Fuchs (Soprano), Rupert Huber (), Hanna Schwarz (Mezzo-Soprano), Margarita Zimmermann (Mezzo-Soprano), Walter Berry (Bass-Baritone)

Mozarteum-Orchester Salzburg, Salzburger Kammerchor, Leopold Hager


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven:*Mass in C major, Op. 86
Meeresstille und glückliche Fahrt, Op. 112
Elegiac Song

Atlanta Symphony Orchestra, Robert Shaw



> "A performance that jogs along happily without any discernible raison d'être. The somewhat monochromatic choral tone fails to excite, especially as it is recessed, though there is welcome warmth in the orchestral sound."
> 
> BBC Music Magazine
> 
> December 2007


----------



## drnlaw

Handel Messiah -- Great Choruses, Sir Georg Solti


----------



## Pugg

Next on:


​
*Mozart: Mass in C Minor* (CD)
By: Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart, Raymond Leppard, New Philharmonia Orchestra, _Ileana Cotrubas, Kiri Te Kanawa, Werner Krenn_:tiphat:


----------



## Biwa

Hildegard von Bingen: The Origin of Fire

Anonymous 4


----------



## Pugg

​
*Salve Regina - Gregorian Chant CD*
Clervaux Benedictine Monks of the Abbey of St. Maurice & St. Maur

One of Philips best selling religious albums ever, just behind the Missa Criolla


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi: Requiem
*
_Renée Fleming_ (soprano), Olga Borodina (mezzo-soprano), Andrea Bocelli (tenor), Ildebrando D'Arcangelo (bass)

Kirov Orchestra and Chorus, Valery Gergiev
I skip the tenor parts


----------



## DavidA

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Verdi: Requiem
> *
> _Renée Fleming_ (soprano), Olga Borodina (mezzo-soprano), Andrea Bocelli (tenor), Ildebrando D'Arcangelo (bass)
> 
> Kirov Orchestra and Chorus, Valery Gergiev
> I skip the tenor parts


Is Bocelli as bad in this as some people reckon? One review:

http://www.classicstoday.com/review/review-5788/


----------



## Pugg

DavidA said:


> Is Bocelli as bad in this as some people reckon? One review:
> 
> http://www.classicstoday.com/review/review-5788/


He's just been chosen for commercial purposes, horrible. 
Even Gergiev doesn't understand the music completely.


----------



## pmsummer

A VAUGHAN WILLIAMS HYMNAL
_21 Hymns and 3 Organ Preludes on Welsh Hymn Tunes_
*Ralph Vaughan Williams*
The Choir of Trinity College, Cambridge
Richard Marlow - director
Organ Scholars - Christopher Allsop, Andrew Lamb

_Conifer_


----------



## JosefinaHW

worov said:


> Schumann :


That was gorgeous! Thank you very much.


----------



## JosefinaHW

MagneticGhost said:


> Just popped on Bach's St Matthew Passion.
> From my Archiv Collection Box: Karl Richter and Fischer-Dieskau amongst others.


I think your signature is lovely.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Sonata said:


> Currently listening to a playlist of all my stabat maters. Today: Pergolesi and Vivaldi.


I have a Stabat Mater playlist also ... have you heard the Vivaldi, performed by La Tempesta and Jakub Burzynsky? It was a surprisingly beautiful performance--found it on Amazon in one of those $.99 Box of... recordings.


----------



## JosefinaHW

We can never have enough recordings of _The Creation_ can we!  I never tire of it.


----------



## JosefinaHW

My latest performance of the mass:

http://www.amazon.com/Mass-B-Minor-BWV-232/dp/B00694VP1O/

I think this would also be excellent piece to listen to during Lent to get in touch with what I believe is the true nature of the world and our existence....


----------



## Pugg

JosefinaHW said:


> We can never have enough recordings of _The Creation_ can we!  I never tire of it.


 I do like the Creation very much.

Speciously this one:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Ramirez, A:Misa Criolla*

Navidad en Verano

Navidad Nuestra

_José Carreras_ (tenor)

Coral Salvé de Laredo, Sociedad Coral de Bilbao, José Luis Ocejo, Damián Sanchez


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verhulst: Mass Op. 20*

Nienke Oostenrijk (soprano), Margriet van Reisen (contralto), Marcel Reijans (tenor), Hubert Claessens (bass)

Netherlands Concert Choir, Residentie Orchestra The Hague, Matthias Bamert


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Verhulst: Mass Op. 20*
> 
> Nienke Oostenrijk (soprano), Margriet van Reisen (contralto), Marcel Reijans (tenor), Hubert Claessens (bass)
> 
> Netherlands Concert Choir, Residentie Orchestra The Hague, Matthias Bamert


new idea for listening. I've heard this surname, perhaps in a relation to Mendelssohn since he was his pupil, but I never listened to Verhulst music


----------



## Pugg

helenora said:


> new idea for listening. I've heard this surname, perhaps in a relation to Mendelssohn since he was his pupil, but I never listened to Verhulst music


You can hear small pieces on the Presto site


----------



## hpowders

Bellini's Norma. Sacred to the Druids.


----------



## helenora

hpowders said:


> Bellini's Norma. Sacred to the Druids.


how about Strauss Salome not as old as druids, but still very sacred :lol:


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> You can hear small pieces on the Presto site


yep, I gonna go there prestissimo and check what it is


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## Pugg

​*Liszt: Via Crucis (The 14 Stations of the Cross), S53
*
_Reinbert de Leeuw_ (piano)

Netherlands Chamber Choir, Reinbert de Leeuw:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach, J S: St Mark Passion, BWV247
*
Wolf Euba (narrator), Christiane Oelze (soprano), Rosemarie Lang (alto), Peter Schreier (tenor)

Favorit- und Capellchor Leipzig, Neues Bachisches Collegium Musicum, Leipzig Favorit- Und Capellchor, Peter Schreier


----------



## helenora

César Franck: Les Sept dernières paroles du Christ en Croix . conducted by Hubert Beck


----------



## Pugg

​*Bach; Easter oratorio.* et al
*Elly Ameling/ Watts/ Kern/Krayse.
Karl Munchinger *


----------



## Pugg

*Rachmaninov: All-Night Vigil
*
Phoenix Chorale & Kansas City Chorale, Charles Bruffy



> Gramophone Magazine
> 
> May 2015
> 
> "The combined 56 voices are beautifully balanced balanced...Intonation is spot-on throughout this taxing work and there are no audible edits...In addition to coaxing an ultra-smooth blend to the choral sound Bruffy has also...rubbed off some of the crispness of articulation...[Scozzafava's] alto osolo sounds like the genuine article."


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn: The Creation*

_Judith Blegen, Lucia Popp, Thomas Moser, Kurt Moll, Kurt Ollmann_

Chor & Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks,_ Leonard Bernstein_


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> I do like the Creation very much.
> 
> Speciously this one:


I like this one too,I used to have it on lp but those days are over.One of my favourites is this one.:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Donizetti: Messa da Requiem*

Cheryl Studer, Helga Müller-Molinari, Aldo Baldin, Jan-Hendrik Rootering & John Paul Bogart

Bamberg Symphony Orchestra and Chorus, Miguel Angel Gómez-Martínez


----------



## pmsummer

THE LAST SLEEP OF THE VIRGIN
_A veneration for string quartet and handbells._
THE HIDDEN TREASURE
*John Tavener*
Chilingirian Quartet

_Virgin Classics_


----------



## pmsummer

REQUIEM
*Johann Joseph Fux*
Clemencic Consort
René Clemencic - director

_Arte Nova_


----------



## pmsummer

*Dare I say it? Perhaps with one or two exceptions.*










ANNUM PER ANNUM
*Arvo Pärt*
_Plus works by_ 
John Cage and Giacinto Scelsi
Christoph Maria Moosmann - organ

_New Albion_


----------



## Pugg

pmsummer said:


> ANNUM PER ANNUM
> *Arvo Pärt*
> _Plus works by_
> John Cage and Giacinto Scelsi
> Christoph Maria Moosmann - organ
> 
> _New Albion_


Just out curiosity, do you keep all those beautiful pics on your P.C?


----------



## pmsummer

Pugg said:


> Just out curiosity, do you keep all those beautiful pics on your P.C?


No, but I keep them stored on a 'cloud' server. Some I keep in full size, but not many anymore. I have been documenting my plays since 2008 (began as a 'cata-blogging' project), and ran out of physical space pretty quickly.

Thank you for the compliment.


----------



## pmsummer

ALPHA AND OMEGA
*Antony Pitts*
Tonus Peregrinus

_Hyperion_


----------



## JosefinaHW

pmsummer said:


> Dare I say It?
> 
> annum per annum
> *arvo pärt*
> _plus works by_
> john cage and giacinto scelsi
> christoph maria moosmann - organ
> 
> _new albion_


no!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn, M*_:Missa Sancti Francisci Seraphici, MH 119

Requiem in C minor pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismundo, MH 155
_
Ibolya Verebics (soprano), Judit Németh (mezzo-soprano), Martin Klietmann (tenor), József Moldvay (bass)

Hungarian Radio and Television Chorus, Liszt Ferenc Chamber Orchestra, Budapest, Helmuth Rilling


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Perosi: La risurrezione di Cristo


----------



## Pugg

​
*Wetz: Requiem Op. 50 in B minor*

Marietta Zumbült (soprano), Mario Hoff (baritone)

Dombergchor Erfurt, Philharmonischer Chor Weimar, Thüringisches Kammerorchester Weimar, George Alexander Albrecht


----------



## Pugg

​
*Britten: War Requiem, Op. 66*

_Sabina Cvilak (soprano), Ian Bostridge (tenor), Simon Keenlyside (baritone)_

London Symphony Orchestra, London Symphony Chorus, Choir of Eltham College, _Gianandrea Noseda_



> "Noseda offers an account rich in drama...forging a sense of momentum and cohesion..Few singers deliver text with as much conviction and engagement as Bostridge, who finds the right tone for the bitterness of war...[Keenlyside] sounds every inch the soldier, conveying the pain of war and a bleak sense of loss...Cvilak is very good, particularly fine in floating her high notes in the 'Lacrimosa'..this performance is incredibly moving" International Record Review, May 2012





> "[Noseda] delivers it afresh as a scintillating achievement...Sabina Cvilak's soprano has the focus, though not always the required gravitas, while tenor Ian Bostridge brings a piercing sincerity to all his solos...Keenlyside takes a different approach: sonorous, commanding, but sometimes lacking the necessary bitter edge...Nevertheless, this is an important issue: Noseda's judgement of pace is unerring, and the orchestra and chorus simply superb." BBC Music Magazine, June 2012 ****


----------



## Wandering

My favorite part and recording of Tears of Saint Peter in loop play.


----------



## Ferrariman601

Been listening to Bach's B Minor Mass a lot lately. After about 5 years of being very engaged in classical music, Bach finally makes sense to me.


----------



## science

Semi-off-topic: I've been listening to Mahalia Jackson. What a voice!


----------



## science

Pugg said:


> ​*Liszt: Via Crucis (The 14 Stations of the Cross), S53
> *
> _Reinbert de Leeuw_ (piano)
> 
> Netherlands Chamber Choir, Reinbert de Leeuw:tiphat:


What do you think of this? Are you a fan of Liszt's sacred music generally?


----------



## Pugg

science said:


> What do you think of this? Are you a fan of Liszt's sacred music generally?


I think this recording is one of de Leeuw best ever made, I do like the orchestral version also .
The second question, When I am in the right mood I Like Christus S3 second to above.
The others rarely, but I am exploring still, as I am more of a piano Liszt fan


----------



## Pugg

​
Bruckner:Te Deum in C major, WAB 45
Locus iste, WAB 23
Ave Maria (1861), WAB 6
Tota pulchra es, antiphon, WAB 46
Virga Jesse floruit
Ecce sacerdos magnus
Offertorium: Afferentur regi

Pange lingua

Os justi meditabitur sapientiam

Vexilla regis

Christus factus est, WAB 11

Psalm 150, for Soprano, Chorus and Orchestra

_Maria Stader, Sieglinde Wagner, Ernst Haefliger, Peter Lagger_

Chor der Deutschen Oper Berlin & Berliner Philharmoniker, Chor des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Eugen Jochum


----------



## pmsummer

science said:


> Semi-off-topic: I've been listening to Mahalia Jackson. What a voice!


An expert at Sacred Music, without a doubt.


----------



## JosefinaHW

I didn't know Mozart wrote a cantata. There were only a few recordings to either sample or listen to digitally--the sound quality of most of those was terrible. I don't understand how so many people here on TC seem to be able to enjoy recordings that sound tinty, scratchy and very distant to my ear; is this learned? (Thanks for pointing this piece out, Pugg!)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Johann Heinrich Rolle (1716-1785)* _Matthäus-Passion_
Ana-Marija Brkic, Sophie Harmsen, Georg Poplutz, Thilo Dahlmann, Raimonds Spogis, Die Kölner Akademie, Michael Alexander Willens
_2 CDs, Label: CPO, DDD, 2015_


----------



## Pugg

JosefinaHW said:


> I didn't know Mozart wrote a cantata. There were only a few recordings to either sample or listen to digitally--the sound quality of most of those was terrible. I don't understand how so many people here on TC seem to be able to enjoy recordings that sound tinty, scratchy and very distant to my ear; is this learned? (Thanks for pointing this piece out, Pugg!)
> 
> View attachment 81948
> 
> 
> View attachment 81949


Sometimes it take ages for a company to see they need a new recording.
However the Peter Maag recording on Decca is still may favourite


----------



## Pugg

​
Duruflé:Requiem, Op. 9
Prelude & Fugue sur le nom d'Alain, Op. 7
Quatre Motets sur des thèmes grégoriens, Op. 10

Fauré:Requiem, Op. 48
Cantique de Jean Racine, Op. 11
Messe basse

Poulenc:Mass in G major
Salve Regina
Litanies à la Vierge noire
Exultate Deo

Choir of St John's College, George Guest


----------



## Pugg

​
*Duruflé: Requiem*
(third version)

Quatre Motets sur des thèmes grégoriens, Op. 10

_Ann Murray (mezzo soprano), Thomas Allen (baritone), Thomas Trotter (organ)_

Corydon Singers, English Chamber Orchestra, Matthew Best


----------



## Pugg

*Almost Easter .*

​
*Bach, J S: St Matthew Passion, BWV244*

_Gundala Janowitz, Christa Ludwig, Peter Schreier, Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, Walter Berry, Horst Laubenthal, Anton Diakov_

Wiener Singverein, Chor der Deutschen Oper Berlin & Berliner Philharmoniker, _Herbert von Karajan_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Dvorak:Requiem, Op. 89
*
_Pilar Lorengar (soprano), Erzsébet Komlóssy (contralto), Robert Ilsofalvy (tenor) & Tom Krause (bass)
_
The Ambrosian Singers

Rossini:Stabat Mater

_Pilar Lorengar (soprano), Yvonne Minton (mezzo-soprano), Luciano Pavarotti (tenor) & Hans Sotin (bass)_

London Symphony Chorus/ London Symphony Orchestra, *István Kertész*



> "Lorengar's singing is particularly sensitive and appealing in the quieter passages … The four soloists combine beautifully in the quartet "Recordare, Jesu pie", and the chorus with them in "Pie Jesu, Domine", perhaps the loveliest movement in the work … The hero of the occasion is Kertész. He gets choral singing and orchestral playing of the finest quality from the Ambrosian Singers and the London Symphony Orchestra. It is abundantly evident that he cherishes a great love for this work … tremendous vitality and care for balance … The big climaxes are thrilling and altogether Kertesz and his forces make one revise one's qualified view of the work to a very large extent. This is certainly the finest performance of it that I have ever heard" Gramophone Magazine (Dvorák)


----------



## MagneticGhost

Pugg said:


> ​*Liszt: Via Crucis (The 14 Stations of the Cross), S53
> *
> _Reinbert de Leeuw_ (piano)
> 
> Netherlands Chamber Choir, Reinbert de Leeuw:tiphat:


I'm very fond of Liszt's Via Crucis - but I have to say - it's so much better when performed with the Organ.
This is the version I've got. I seem to be singing this guy's (Parrott's) praises a lot recently. But this was so good that I didn't feel the need to look for anything better. I listened to a piano version on Spotify and felt it considerably lacking.


----------



## Pugg

*Dvorak; Stabat Mater*
Mathis /Reynolds/ et al.
Rafael Kubelik conducting :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi: Requiem*

_Dame Joan Sutherland, Horne, Pavarotti & Talverla
_
Wiener Staatsopernchor/Wiener Philharmoniker, _Sir George Solti_:tiphat:


----------



## JosefinaHW

Link to Presto Music to Sample Album and additional info.

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Harmonia+Mundi/HMU907655

(Dear Pugg, I like your new profile image.)


----------



## Pugg

​
* Rossini; Stabat Mater*

_Catherine Malfitano, Agnes Baltsa, Robert Gambill & Gwynne Howell
_
Coro e Orchestra del Maggio Musicale Fiorentino, _Riccardo Muti_:tiphat:


----------



## JosefinaHW

This is gorgeous! I am listening to it on ClassicsOnline.


----------



## Pugg

JosefinaHW said:


> This is gorgeous! I am listening to it on ClassicsOnline.


Those woman voices are out of this world on that recording :tiphat:


----------



## JosefinaHW

Fernando Paer, Passion of Jesus Christ









Mass in D Minor


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn:* Mass, Hob. XXII: 5 in C major 'Cäcilienmesse'
Missa Cellensis

_Lucia Popp (soprano), Doris Soffel (contralto), Hors Laubenthal (tenor) & Kurt Moll (bass)
_
Bavarian State Symphony Orchestra & Choir, Rafael Kubelik


----------



## Pugg

​*Haydn*:_The Seven Last Words of Our Saviour on the Cross (Orchestral version, 1786)_

1982. First Release

Wiener Philharmoniker,* Riccardo Muti*


----------



## Pugg

More Haydn.

​
*Haydn; Nelson mass.*
Marshall / Watkinson et al.
Sir Neville Marriner conducting


----------



## Ferrariman601

Oh yes. Haydn's 7 Last Words and the Missa in Angustiis. Pure love.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Just finished listening to my new purchase of Rossini's _Petite Messe solennelle_, in this fine recording by Ottavio Dantone:









One of the most charming choral works out there, it's not particularly "solennelle" really... nor "petite", for that matter


----------



## Pugg

Reichstag aus LICHT said:


> Just finished listening to my new purchase of Rossini's _Petite Messe solennelle_, in this fine recording by Ottavio Dantone:
> 
> View attachment 82274
> 
> 
> One of the most charming choral works out there, it's not particularly "solennelle" really... nor "petite", for that matter


Always my thoughts exactly :tiphat:


----------



## regenmusic

I was listening to a lot of Medieval music tonight and then jumped to Camille Saint-Saëns - Oratorio de Noêl.
It was a nice transition and I didn't feel like I lost anything sacred in the transition.


----------



## Pugg

*In memory of Malaysia Airlines-flight 370.*

​*Mozart: Requiem in D minor, K626*

_Edith Mathis, Hans Haselböck, Julia Hamari, Norbert Balatsch & Wieslaw Ochman_

Konzertvereinigung, Wiener Staatsopernchor & Wiener Philharmoniker, _Karl Böhm_


----------



## millionrainbows

Rameau, Les Grandes Motets. Not in Latin, so these are sort of "secular" motets.

~


----------



## A Year in Classical Music

I've been listening to Byzantine and Gregorian chant, Medieval Ars Antiqua and Ars Nova, and Renaissance polyphony recently. So, lots of religious music. Highlights have included: Soeur Maria Keyrouz in Byzantine chant, Ruhland's choir in Gregorian chant, "Sanctus!" By Diabolus in Musica for Ars Antiqua, Sequentia's Vitry album, "Homage to Johannes Ciconia" by Ensemble Ars Nova, Binchois Consort's St. James the Greater Dufay album, and two big sets to spend the next few months with: the Hilliard Ensemble's "Franco-Flemish Masterworks," and the Flemish Polyphony box from the Ricercar label.


----------



## A Year in Classical Music

Oh, and I almost forgot Machaut. "Messe de Notre Dame" by Diabolus in Musica (a much better reading than the bored-sounding Ensemble Gilles Binchois, despite what the Amazon customer reviews say), and a disc of his ballads (which aren't "sacred music," technically) by Ensemble Musica Nova.


----------



## Pugg

*Howells: Stabat Mater /Sine Nomine, Op. 37/Te Deum
*
Benjamin Hulett (tenor)Alison Hill (soprano)

The Bach Choir & Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra, _David Hill_


----------



## Pugg

​*Verdi: Requiem*

*Mirella Freni, Christa Ludwig, Carlo Cossutta & Nicolai Ghiaurov

Wiener Singverein & Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Telemann: Johannes Passion, TWV 5:30*

Catherine Bott (soprano), Sarah Connolly (mezzo), Reginaldo Pinheiro (tenor -evangelist), Jan Vandercrabben (baritone - Christ), Philip Defrancq (tenor - Peter and Pilate), Geert van Hecke (bass - servant and slave), Klaar Pannier (soprano - maid)

Collegium Instrumentale Brugense, Patrick Peire


----------



## Pugg

​*Mayr: Requiem in G minor
*
Siri Karoline Thornhill, Katharina Ruckgaber (sopranos), Theresa Holzhauser, Brigitte Thoma (altos), Markus Schäfer, Robert Sellier (tenors), Martin Berner, Ludwig Mittelhammer, Virgil Mischok (basses)

Simon Mayr Chorus and Ensemble, Franz Hauk



> Gramophone Magazine
> 
> February 2016
> 
> "Almost entirely bereft of serious engagement with the drama of Last Things, [the Requiem] reveals Mayr burbling away, as was often his wont, amiably and at length. A more irrepressibly cheerful set of Requiem movements you would be hard-pressed to find…what is genuinely cheering about the set is the affection that Frank Hauk and his mainly Bavarian forces clearly have…the performance has style and panace, and the recording is first-rate."


----------



## pmsummer

ENDBEGINNING
_A programme of Sacred Music by Franco-Flemish composers active in the first half of the 16th century_
*Antoine Brumel, Thomas Crecquillon, Clemens Non Papa, Josquin Desprez, Jackson Hill*
New York Polyphony

_BIS_


----------



## JosefinaHW

A Year in Classical Music said:


> I've been listening to Byzantine and Gregorian chant, Medieval Ars Antiqua and Ars Nova, and Renaissance polyphony recently. So, lots of religious music. Highlights have included: Soeur Maria Keyrouz in Byzantine chant, Ruhland's choir in Gregorian chant, "Sanctus!" By Diabolus in Musica for Ars Antiqua, Sequentia's Vitry album, "Homage to Johannes Ciconia" by Ensemble Ars Nova, Binchois Consort's St. James the Greater Dufay album, and two big sets to spend the next few months with: the Hilliard Ensemble's "Franco-Flemish Masterworks," and the Flemish Polyphony box from the Ricercar label.


Would you mind uploading the cover images; it really helps me to find the pieces more quickly. Thanks!


----------



## Pugg

*Vivaldi ; Nisi Dominus
Teresa Berganza *


----------



## pmsummer

PSALMS OF DAVID
MOTETS FOR DOUBLE CHOIR
*Heinrich Schütz*
Dresden Kruezchor
_members of_ Staatskapelle Dresden
Rudolf Mauersberger - director

_Brilliant Classics_


----------



## regenmusic

"Cantiones sacrae I Ne irascaris Domine," William Byrd Performed by Sile Antico.
One of the 18 Cantiones sacrae he did with Thomas Tallis, who did the remaining 34.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bernstein: Mass*.
Alan Titus, et al
Leonard Bernstein conducting.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Berlioz: Grande Messe des Morts, Op. 5 (Requiem)*

_Peter Schreier_

Bayerische Rundfunk Sinfonieorchester, Charles Munch



> "Munch's second recording of Berlioz's setting of the Requiem Mass resonates to a vision recognising that the devil is in the quiet detail, and that (paradoxically) intimacy triumphs." BBC Music Magazine, October 2009 ****


----------



## Pugg

​
*Sacred Music in 18th-Century Naples*

Manna:Lectio VIII Defunctorum

Santangelo:Sinfonia in F major

Sellitto:Stabat Mater

Abchordis Ensemble

The Italians of the 18th century and later were completely absorbed with opera and instrumental music. Despite this, the sacred music of this period was not less abundant than in previous centuries. As a tribute to such an extraordinary musical liveliness and creativity, this disc presents a project involving the research and revival of unpublished 18th century Neapoitan sacred music recorded here as a world premiere.


----------



## Pugg

​*Boccherini & d'Astorga: Stabat mater*

Boccherini:Stabat Mater (2nd version, 1800, for 3 soloists & string orchestra), Op. 61

Susan Gritton, Sarah Fox (soprano), Susan Bickley (mezzo-soprano), Paul Agnew (tenor), Peter Harvey (bass)

The King's Consort, Robert King


----------



## pmsummer

MISSA IN GALLICANTU
_Sarum Chant_
*The Tallis Scholars*
Peter Phillips - director

_Gimell_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Handel: Messiah*

_Dame Joan Sutherland, Huguette Tourangeau, Werner Krenn, Tom Krause_

Ambrosian Singers, English Chamber Orchestra, _Richard Bonynge_


----------



## pmsummer

THE VEIL OF THE TEMPLE
*John Tavener*
English Chamber Orchestra - Orchestra 
Temple Church Choir Choir/Chorus 
David Barnard - Bass
Jeremy Birchall - Basso Profundo
Thomas Guthrie - Baritone
Adrian Peacock - Bass
Patricia Rozario - Soprano
Andrew Rupp - Baritone
Nathan Vale - Tenor
Simon Wall - Tenor 
Stephen Layton - Conductor

_RCA Red Seal_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Handel & Caldara: Carmelite Vespers 1709*

Caldara:
Haec est Regina
Laetatus sum
Te decus virgineum (Allegro)
Gregorian Chant:
Deus in adiutorium meum intende

Handel:	
Saeviat tellus inter rigores HWV 240
Dixit Dominus, HWV 232
Salve Regina, HWV 241

Roberta Invernizzi, Robin Johannsen (sopranos), Martin Oro (countertenor), Markus Brutscher (tenor), Antonio Abete (bass)

Academia Montis Regalis, Alessandro de Marchi



> "This recording epitomises early music at its best: discovered music, recovered insights and above all, excellent musicianship...the star of [Laetatus sum] is Roberta Invernizzi. Her tender passages ravish the ear; her coloratura fires the imagination; her blend with obbligato instruments is perfect; her extemporisations surprise and delight." BBC Music Magazine, August 2012 *****
> 
> "It's all meticulously planned, but the performances wear that scholarship lightly; the lineup of soloists is a fine one...and Alessandro de Marchi's conducting is sparky and imaginative. For all the speculation involved, admirers of either composer will find the discs very rewarding." The Guardian, 19th April 2012 ****
> 
> "delivered with ebullient energy by Alessandro De Marchi's Academia Montis Regalis." The Independent, 28th April 2012


"Interpolated with plainchant, the psalms dovetail sweetly, the playing is supple, the choir bright, sopranos Roberta Invernizzi and Robin Johannsen delicious." The Independent on Sunday, 6th May 2012 *****


----------



## Pugg

​
*Pizzetti*:Messa di Requiem
Due e Tre composizioni corali

Danish National Radio Chamber Choir, Stefan Parkman


----------



## regenmusic

Historia Sancti Eadmundi

Has very interesting dialog and a serious style of female spoken performance.

Here are some notes: Historia Sancti Eadmundi, an account of the martyrdom of a ninth century Saxon king who became the first widely prominent English saint, was written and elaborated upon from the tenth through the twelfth centuries.


----------



## jenspen

This morning I listened to Karl Richter's version BWV 93:Wer nur der Lieben Gott lasst walten.

It's been so long since I've listened to a pre-HIP cantata that I was pleasantly surprised at how much I appreciated the full choir and the (male) soloists - DFD and Peter Schreier - but old-time, operatic, sopranos are not fresh-voiced and focussed enough (for my taste) in such music. 

A wonderful way to start the day.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*:Mass in C major, Op. 86
Meeresstille und glückliche Fahrt, Op. 112
Elegiac Song

Atlanta Symphony Orchestra, Robert Shaw


----------



## Pugg

*Bach, J S: St Matthew Passion, BWV244*

_Gundala Janowitz, Christa Ludwig, Peter Schreier, Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, Walter Berry, Horst Laubenthal, Anton Diakov

Wiener Singverein, Chor der Deutschen Oper Berlin & Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan_


----------



## pmsummer

PANAGIA
_Six Byzantine Greek prayers to the Panagia, one of the names of the Virgin Mary, Mother of Christ, set to music._
*Stephan Micus* - Bavarian zither, dilruba, chitrali sitar, sattar, 14-string guitar, nay, voice

_ECM_


----------



## pmsummer

HOSANNA TO THE SON OF DAVID
*Orlando Gibbons*
The Choir of Trinity College, Cambridge
Fretwork
Richard Marlow - director

_Conifer Classics_


----------



## Cosmos

Going to take a walk along the lakeside, listening to this masterwork,

Bruckner, Mass no. 3 in f minor


----------



## pmsummer

STAIRWAY TO HEAVEN
_A Musical Journey into Peace and Tranquility_
*J.S. Bach, Fauré, Messiaen, Poulenc, Stanford, Allegri, Mozart, Burgon, Schubert, di Lasso, Victoria, Purcell, Barber*
The Choir of Trinity College, Cambridge
Richard Marlow - director

_Conifer_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach, J.S.: St John Passion, BWV245*

_Peter Schreier (Tenor), Robert Holl (Bass), Roberta Alexander (Soprano), Marjana Lipovsek (Mezzo-Soprano), Olaf Bär (Baritone), Rundfunkchor Leipzig (Chorus), Marjana Lipovsek (Contralto), Andrea Ihle (Soprano), Egbert Junghanns (Bass), Ekkehard Wagner (Tenor), Andreas Scheibner (Baritone)
_
Staatskapelle Dresden, Rundfunkchor Leipzig, _Peter Schreier_


----------



## dieter

Janacek's Glagolitic Mass, Rudolf Kempe's recording. ( I also have and often play the 2 Mckerras recordings, the Jilek, the Ancerl, the Bernstein, the Kubelik. What great music.
And then, there's Bach's St John, especially the recording made by Diego Fasolis.


----------



## QuietGuy

I just discovered this for myself: Dan Forrest's Requiem for the Living here:


----------



## pmsummer

LAMENTATIONS
_Holy Week in Provence_
*Bouzignac, Ceppede, Carpentras, Gilles, Vitre, Godolin, Gregorian chant*
Schola Cantorum of Boston
Boston Camerata
Joel Cohen - director

_Apex via Erato_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach, C P E:*
Magnificat in D, Wq. 215 (H772)
Sinfonia in G major, Wq. 180 (H655)
Symphony in G major, Wq. 173 (H648)

_Venceslava Hruba-Freiberger (soprano), Barbara Bornemann (alto), Peter Schreier (tenor), Olaf Bär (baritone)
_
Berlin Radio Chorus, C.P.E. Bach Chamber Orchestra,_ Hartmut Haenchen_


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

The King's Consort's fine recording of Mendelssohn's version of Handel's _Israel in Egypt_. Video clip and details here:


----------



## millionrainbows

Twilight Zone TV Music, vols. 1 & 2
Soundtrack to The Shining

...oh, I thought you said *scared *music...


----------



## Pugg

​
*Vivaldi: Magnificat & Gloria *
Gloria in D major, RV589
Magnificat, RV611
ed. Malipiero

_Teresa Berganza & Lucia Valentini Terrani_ (mezzos)

New Philharmonia Chorus & Orchestra, _Riccardo Muti_


----------



## Pugg

*Mozart: Requiem.*
For all those innocent people who lost their lives at that brutal attack in Brussels .


----------



## JosefinaHW

Pugg said:


> *Mozart: Requiem.*
> For all those innocent people who lost their lives at that brutal attack in Brussels .


I just heard the news a few minutes ago. I am going to start to play the Herreweghe 1997.


----------



## Polyphemus

Pugg said:


> Are you sure that this is a religious record?


Sorry for the inordinate delay Pugg. But I suppose it depends on ones religion.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Bach, St. Matthew Passion, Berlin Philharmonic, Rattle, Mark Padmore

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Berliner+Philharmoniker/BPHR140021


----------



## Pugg

JosefinaHW said:


> Bach, St. Matthew Passion, Berlin Philharmonic, Rattle, Mark Padmore
> 
> http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Berliner+Philharmoniker/BPHR140021
> 
> View attachment 82771


I've seen this on The Mezzo Channel, did you like it by just listening?


----------



## Pugg

​
_Russian Orthodox Passion
Antiphons for Good Friday
_
Contents:
1. Die Fürsten der Völker versammelten sich - Gesetzesloses beschlossen sie wider mich (Antiphon 1)
2. Judas eilte fort und sagte (Antiphon 2)
3. Wegen der Auferweckung des Lazarus - Bei Deinem Abendmahle, Christus - Sie, die dir das Leben gab, o Herr (Antiphon 3)
4. Heute verlässt Judas den Lehrer - Brüder, lasset uns die Bruderliebe in Christus erwerben (Antiphon 4)
5. Der Jünger des Meisters nahm den Preis an - heute sprach der Schöpfer des Himmels (Antiphon 5)
6. Heute wacht Judas, den Herrn zu verraten (Antiphon 6)
7. Den Gesetzlosen, die dich gefangen nahmen (Antiphon 7)
8. Ihr Gesetzlosen sprechet: Was hörtet ihr - Er soll gekreuzigt werden, riefen sie (Antiphon 8)
9. Da legten sie die dreißig Silberlinge vor (Antiphon 9)
10. Der sich mit Licht umkleidet wie mit einem Gewande - Der Jünger verleugnete, der Räuber rief: (Antiphon 10)
11. Für das Gute, das du, Christus (Antiphon 11)
12. Dies spricht der Herr zu den Jude (Antiphon 12)
13. Die Versammlung der Juden bat den Pilatus (Antiphon 13)
14. Du hast, Herr, den Räuber als Weggenossen genommen (Antiphon 14)
15. Heute hängt am Kreuze der, der die Erde über den Wassern (Antiphon 15)
16. Ansprache von Erzbischof Hilarion am Karfreitag vor dem Grabtuch Christi

_Choir of Danilov Monastery Moscow, Georgy Safonov_


----------



## pmsummer

THE ROSARY SONATAS 
*Heinrich Ignaz Franz Biber*
Andrew Manze - violin
Richard Egarr - organ, harpsichord

_Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## PenaColada

Right now I'm listening to this rendition of the St. John Passion by Konrad Junghänel and Cantus Cölln. It's really amazing.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi:Requiem*

_Leontyne Price (soprano), Rosalind Elias (mezzo-soprano), Jussi Björling (tenor), Giorgio Tozzi (bass)

Wiener Philharmoniker, Singverein der Gesellscaft der Musikfreunde, Wien, Fritz Reiner_

Quattro Pezzi Sacri
Yvonne Minton (mezzo-soprano)

Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra and Master Chorale, Zubin Mehta


----------



## pmsummer

VIA CRUCIS
_Rappresentazione della gloriosa Passione di Cristo_
*L'Arpeggiata*
Christina Pluhar - harp, director

_Virgin Classics_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Pedro Rimonte - Lamentations for the Holy Week*

Bruna:Tiento de Falsas 2do toni

Rimonte: 
Lamentations for Maundy Thursday
Lamentations for Good Friday
Lamentations for Holy Saturday

_La Hispanoflamenca, Bart Vandewege_


----------



## bz3

Bruckner's D Minor Mass by Jochum on this Maundy Thursday for me.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Pugg said:


> I've seen this on The Mezzo Channel, did you like it by just listening?


I watched it twice before I started "just" to listen, so many of the visuals come to mind as I listen. I also enjoy listening to it with just audio. I am curious why you asked? Do you have the impression that it would not be as enjoyable?


----------



## Pugg

​
* Cimarosa: Requiem*
Montreux Festival Chorus, Orchestre de Chambre de Lausanne, Vittorio Negri


----------



## Pugg

JosefinaHW said:


> I watched it twice before I started "just" to listen, so many of the visuals come to mind as I listen. I also enjoy listening to it with just audio. I am curious why you asked? Do you have the impression that it would not be as enjoyable?


Thanks for replying, for some reason I didn't get a Bach "vibe" from it.
Rattle is a good conductor but somehow I have the feeling that he what's doing it for the sake of just doing it.

Might be wrong and it's just me


----------



## pmsummer

TENEBRAE RESPONSORIA
*Don Carlo Gesualdo*
The Hilliard Ensemble

_ECM New Series_


----------



## Pugg

*JS Bach: Magnificat & 3 Motets*

​
*Bach, J S: Magnificat in D major, BWV243*

Agnes Baltsa (alto), Anna Tomowa-Sintow (soprano), Benjamin Luxon (bass), Peter Schreier (tenor), David Bell (organ)

Berliner Philharmoniker, Chor der Deutschen Oper Berlin, Herbert von Karajan

Motet BWV225 'Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied'
Die Regensburger Domspatzen, Capella Academica Wien, Hanns-Martin Schneidt

Motet BWV226 'Der Geist hilft unser Schwachheit auf'
Die Regensburger Domspatzen, Capella Academica Wien, Hanns-Martin Schneidt

Motet BWV227 'Jesu, meine Freude'
Die Regensburger Domspatzen, Capella Academica Wien, Hanns-Martin Schneidt


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Seven Last Words*

The Lindsays accompanied by the liner notes by Bishop Taylor don't just get to the heart of the music here; they get to the heart of Good Friday.


----------



## pmsummer

MISERERE
*Henryk Mikołaj Górecki*
Chicago Symphony Chorus
Chicago Lyric Opera Chorus
John Nelson - conductor

_Nonesuch_


----------



## Pugg

Thank goodness for good car stereo, on our way to the Matthew Passion :

​
*Graun, C H: Easter Oratorio*

Nina Koufochristou (soprano), Andreas Wolf (bass), Jan Kobow (tenor), Dagmar Saskova (alto)

Kolner Akademie, Cologne Academy Choir, Michael Alexander Willens


----------



## pmsummer

PASSIO
_Passio Domini Nostri Jesu Christi Secundum Joannem_
_*Arvo Pärt*_
The Hilliard Ensemble
Rogers Covey-Crump - tenor 
Lynne Dawson - soprano 
Michael George - bass 
David James - counter tenor 
Gordon Jones - baritone 
John Potter - tenor 
Catherine Duckett - bassoon
Elizabeth Layton - violin
Melinda Maxwell - oboe
Elisabeth Wilson - cello 
Christopher Bowers-Broadbent - organ
Western Wind - choir/chorus
Paul Hillier - conductor

_ECM New Series_


----------



## pmsummer

HEINRICH SCHÜTZ
_Die sieben Worte unsers lieben Erlösers, SWV 478
Johnnes-Passion, SWV 481_
*Ars Nova Copenhagen*
Concerto Copenhagen
Sirius Viols
Allan Rasmussen - organ
Paul Hillier - director

_Dacapo_


----------



## pmsummer

PASSIONMUSIK
_O Bone Jesu, Fili Mariae_
*Heinrich Schütz*
_Membra Jesu Nostri_
*Dietrich Buxtehude*
The Monteverdi Choir
The English Baroque Soloists
Fretwork
John Eliot Gardiner - director

_Archiv Produktion_


----------



## pmsummer

STABAT MATER
_O quam tristis et afflicta fuit illa benedicta, mater Unigeniti!_
*Giovanni Pierluigi da Palestrina, Arvo Pärt, John Browne*
Taverner Consort and Choir
Fretwork
Andrew Parrott - director

_Virgin Classics_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach, J S: Mass in B minor, BWV232*
Recorded 2nd-5th and 7th November, 1952 in Vienna and 23rd, 28th and 30th November, 1952 and 16th July, 1953 in London

_Elisabeth Schwarzkopf, Marga Höffgen, Nicolai Gedda & Heinz Rehfuss_

Choral Society of the Friends of Music Vienna, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra & Philharmonia Orchestra, _Herbert von Karajan_


----------



## pmsummer

LAMENTA
_The Lamentations of the Prophet Jeremiah_
*Ferrabosco the Elder, Thomas Tallis, Antoine Brumel, Robert White, Palestrina*
The Tallis Scholars
Peter Philips - director

_Gimell_


----------



## pmsummer

Manxfeeder said:


> Jordi Savall's Palestrina recording somehow slipped under the radar with the critics, but since I've stumbled onto it, I'm continually impressed with it.
> 
> View attachment 61232


The search begins.


----------



## pmsummer

SIEBEN WORTE
IN CROCE
SILENZIO
*Sofia Gubaidulina*
Maria Kliegel - cello 
Kathrin Rabus - violin 
Elsbeth Moser - bayan
Camerata Transylvanica 
György Selmeczi - conductor

_Naxos_


----------



## pmsummer

MUSIC FOR HOLY WEEK
_In Proportional Rhythm_
*Schola Antiqua*
Barbara Katherine Jones, John Blackley - directors

_Editions de l'Oiseau-Lyre_


----------



## pmsummer

LUKAS-PASSION
*Heinrich Schütz *
Ars Nova Copenhagen
Paul Hillier - director

_Dacapo_


----------



## pmsummer

STABAT MATER
*Giovanni Battista Pergolesi, Alessandro Scarlatti*
Gemma Bertagnolli - soprano
Sara Mingardo - contralto
Concerto Italiano
Rinaldo Alessandrini - director

_Naïve_


----------



## pmsummer

MISSA DOLOROSA
STABAT MATER
*Antonio Caldara*
Coro della Radio Svizzera Italiana
Aura Musicale, Budapest
René Clemenic - director

_Naxos - RSI_


----------



## pmsummer

JOHANNES PASSION BWV 245
*Johann Sebastian Bach*
Koor Van De Nederlandse Bachvereniging
The Amsterdam Baroque Orchestra
Ton Koopman - conductor

_Erato_


----------



## pmsummer

ST MATTHEW PASSION 
_Matthäus-Passion, BWV 244_
*Johann Sebastian Bach*
Gabrieli Players
Peter Harvey, Susan Bickley, Magdalena Kozena, Stephan Loges, Deborah York, Mark Padmore, Julia Gooding, James Gilchrist
Paul McCreesh - conductor

_Archiv_


----------



## Pugg

​*Gounod: St Cecilia Mass*

Petite Symphonie pour vents

_Pilar Lorengar_, Heinz Hoppe, Franz Crass

Orchestre de la Societe des Concerts du Conservatoire, Halle Orchestra, Jean-Claude Hartemann, Sir John Barbirelli


----------



## Pugg

*Mozart ; Masonic music.*
_Werner Krenn/Tom Krausse
István Kertész_:tiphat:


----------



## Ingélou

Happy Easter! The wonders of google - here is the sacred music that I've just discovered and have *loved* listening to. 






The Lord is risen indeed! Hallelujah!
(Repeat previous line)!
Now is Christ risen from the dead,
And become the first fruit of them that slept.
(Repeat previous lines).

Hallelujah, hallelujah, hallelujah.
And did he rise? And did he rise? Did he rise?
Hear it, ye nations! hear it O ye dead!
He rose, he rose, he rose, he rose,
He burst the bars of death,
(Repeat previous line twice).
And triumphed o'er the grave.

Then, then, then I rose,
Then I rose, then I rose,
Then first humanity triumphant
Past the crystal ports of light,
And seized eternal youth.
Men all immortal hail, hail, heaven,
All lavish of strange gifts to man,
Thine's all the glory, man's the boundless bliss.


----------



## Pugg

pmsummer said:


> The search begins.


It's on Amazon ( Ridiculous low price):tiphat:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000QZBFUS?ie=UTF8&*Version*=1&*entries*=0


----------



## hpowders

Bach Schübler Chorale No. 6: Kommst du nun, Jesu, vom Himmel, BWV 650 performed by Todd Fickley.

I want to wish a Happy Easter to all my Christian friends on TC.


----------



## Ingélou

hpowders said:


> ...
> I want to wish a Happy Easter to all my Christian friends on TC.


:tiphat: Thanks - how courteous. 
Peace & long life, as the Vulcans say.


----------



## OldFashionedGirl




----------



## pmsummer

CHRIST LAG IN TODES BANDEN
_BWV 4_ 
OSTERORATORIUM
_BWV 249_
*Johann Sebastian Bach*
Emma Kirkby, Emily Van Evera, Evelyn Tubb - sopranos
Margaret Cable, Caroline Trevor - altos
Howard Cook, Charles Daniels, Wilfried Jochens - tenors
Stephen Charlesworth, Simon Grant, David Thomas, Peter Kooy - basses
Taverner Consort
Taverner Players
Andrew Parrott - director

_Virgin Veritas_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Tallis:*Spem in alium for eight five-part choirs '40-part Motet'
Lamentations of Jeremiah I & II
In manus tuas, O nata lux, Salvator mundi, Derelinquat impius (Cantiones sacrae 1575)
In ieiunio et fletu
Te lucis ante terminum
Ecce tempus idoneum
Veni Redemptor genitum
Videte miraculum
Sancte Deus
Dum transisset sabbatum
Honor, Virtus et Potestas
Loquebantur variis linguis
Te Deum
Iam Lucis
Clarifica Me, Pater
Fantasy
Audivi vocem de caelo

_Choir of King's College, Cambridge & Choir of St John's Colleges Cambridge_


----------



## Guest

pmsummer said:


> CHRIST LAG IN TODES BANDEN
> _BWV 4_
> OSTERORATORIUM
> _BWV 249_
> *Johann Sebastian Bach*
> Emma Kirkby, Emily Van Evera, Evelyn Tubb - sopranos
> Margaret Cable, Caroline Trevor - altos
> Howard Cook, Charles Daniels, Wilfried Jochens - tenors
> Stephen Charlesworth, Simon Grant, David Thomas, Peter Kooy - basses
> Taverner Consort
> Taverner Players
> Andrew Parrott - director
> 
> _Virgin Veritas_


A very beautiful cantata and very well played and sung.:tiphat:


----------



## pmsummer

Pugg said:


> It's on Amazon ( Ridiculous low price):tiphat:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000QZBFUS?ie=UTF8&*Version*=1&*entries*=0


I saw that, but there was no mention of Savall in the description, so I was unsure if that's the recording Manxfeeder* was talking about.

* edited to correct morning-after-Easter-festivities fog.


----------



## Pugg

pmsummer said:


> I saw that, but there was no mention of Savall in the description, so I was unsure if that's the recording you were talking about.


So...maxfeeder set us both on the wrong feet so to speak


----------



## Pugg

​
*Gounod: Requiem & Dvorak: Mass in D*

Dvorak:Mass in D major, Op.86 (B175)

Gounod:Requiem

Anne Bretschneider, Christine Lichtenberg, Georg Witt

Fundfunkchor Berlin & Polyphonia Ensemble Berlin, Risto Joost


----------



## pmsummer

END BEGINNING
_A programme of Sacred Music by Franco-Flemish composers active in the first half of the 16th century_
*Antoine Brumel, Thomas Crecquillon, Clemens Non Papa, Josquin Desprez, Jackson Hill*
New York Polyphony

_BIS_


----------



## pmsummer

MESSIAH
*George Frideric Handel*
Emma Kirkby, James Bowman, Emily Van Evera, Margaret Cable, Joseph Cornwell, David Thomas
Taverner Choir
Taverner Players
Andrew Parrott - director

_EMI Reflexe_


----------



## pmsummer

MISSA PAPAE MARCELLI
*Giovanni Pierluigi da Palestrina* 
MISERERE
*Gregorio Allegri*
Choir of Westminster Abbey
Simon Presto - director

_Archiv Produktion_


----------



## Manxfeeder

pmsummer said:


> I saw that, but there was no mention of Savall in the description, so I was unsure if that's the recording Manxfeeder* was talking about.


Oops. It's Diego Fasolis. What was I thinking?


----------



## pmsummer

Manxfeeder said:


> Oops. It's Diego Fasolis. What was I thinking?


I've got a copy in the Amazon cart, waiting...

Interestingly, Savall hasn't touched Palestrina.


----------



## Pugg

Next on:

​
*Bizet*: The Deum

*Poulenc*:Stabat mater/Gloria

F_rancois Pollet (soprano), Sylvia Greenberg (soprano), Gosta Winbergh (tenor)_

L'Orchestre de la Suisse Romande, Orchestre National de France, Choeur de Radio France, Choeur Pro Arte de Lausanne, Charles Dutoit, Jesus Lopez-Cobos


----------



## TxllxT

Almost unbelievable: sung by a Dutch Byzantine Choir


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Cherubini, Missa Solemnis in E*


----------



## Pugg

Manxfeeder said:


> *Cherubini, Missa Solemnis in E*
> 
> View attachment 83071


First class recording :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verhulst: Mass Op. 20*

Nienke Oostenrijk (soprano), Margriet van Reisen (contralto), Marcel Reijans (tenor), Hubert Claessens (bass)

Netherlands Concert Choir, Residentie Orchestra The Hague, Matthias Bamert


----------



## Pugg

​*Mass in B minor* _Scherchen_


----------



## dieter

Pugg said:


> *Mozart: Requiem.*
> For all those innocent people who lost their lives at that brutal attack in Brussels .


I'd like to add the innocent people who lost their lives in Pakistan.


----------



## dieter

Isn't some absolutely fantastic music literally singing its way out of the ether in this fabulous post!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms: Ein Deutsches Requiem, Op. 45*

_Arleen Auger_

Atlanta Symphony Orchestra, Robert Shaw


----------



## chesapeake bay

some wonderful antiphons


----------



## Pugg

dieter said:


> I'd like to add the innocent people who lost their lives in Pakistan.


Very thoughtful off you, let's say all innocent victims off war :tiphat:


----------



## regenmusic

Codex Engelberg 314

Very good text write-up posted in the video notes.


----------



## regenmusic

Fulbert de Chartres

Listen to the section around 2:10 it's like the blowing of the wind.


----------



## Ilarion

From my composer-friend:


----------



## clara s

the 135 psalm of David

totally glorifying and bright

very lyrical, with musical quality and harmony

from a Byzantine chorus...


----------



## Pugg

​Wonderful Saturday morning music from *Clervaux *


----------



## JosefinaHW

Ilarion said:


> From my composer-friend:


I just ordered the two recordings of The Passion and the CD that was released last April! I can't wait to read the liner notes. I read the Wikipedia article and the first mention of Alfeyev here in TC but that poster was banned, so..... He is such an extraordinarily gifted and interesting person (wouldn't expect your friends to be anything less). I thought Ilarion was a proper name. Is his use of it as the adoption of a religious figure's name... St. Andrew. Pope Francis, e.g. Or does it really mean "Happy"? I would be thrilled to hear any personal stories you have. Very Grateful that you shared this!


----------



## DavidA

Last might

Bach St Matthew Passion / Jacobs

Highly dramatic reading of the supreme masterpiece!


----------



## Ilarion

JosefinaHW said:


> I just ordered the two recordings of The Passion and the CD that was released last April! I can't wait to read the liner notes. I read the Wikipedia article and the first mention of Alfeyev here in TC but that poster was banned, so..... He is such an extraordinarily gifted and interesting person (wouldn't expect your friends to be anything less). I thought Ilarion was a proper name. Is his use of it as the adoption of a religious figure's name... St. Andrew. Pope Francis, e.g. Or does it really mean "Happy"? I would be thrilled to hear any personal stories you have. Very Grateful that you shared this!


Thank you :tiphat::tiphat::tiphat:

I will send you a PM later today since I have to prepare for a concert now...


----------



## clara s

Ilarion said:


> From my composer-friend:


Do you know Father Alfeyef?


----------



## Ilarion

clara s said:


> Do you know Father Alfeyef?


I'm sending you a PM...


----------



## JosefinaHW

clara s said:


> Do you know Father Alfeyef?


Hi Clara, I think we should start a new thread on this man's music, and how the beliefs expressed in his books are conveyed in his music. There is an old thread about him here on TC but it rapidly degrades into general insults about twentieth-century music in the 
classical and romantic style. Jo


----------



## Ilarion

Hi Jo,

Yes, I'd like to see a thread about Hilarion Alfeyev and his music. Yes, he has written a goodly number of works - somewhat more than Durufle but not much more...He is a prolific writer of books, commentaries, articles(scholarly and general info). I don't know if there is an English language version of his Magnum Opus entitled "Pravoslavie" which is in two volumes. It deals with the History, Canonical foundations, Music, and many other aspects of the Orthodox Church. He received a doctorate(Ph.D) from Oxford University and knows many languages including Aramaic which is a language that Jesus spoke and is today spoken by only a few thousand people, mostly by the residents of Ma'aloula, Syria, which was infested by ISIS and almost totally destroyed by ISIS until the Syrian Arab Army of Assad routed ISIS.

Anyway, back to "Pravoslavie" - It is written in a prose that anybody who graduated from High School can absorb it. If you read it, you'll be handsomely equipped to understand many things.


----------



## JosefinaHW

DavidA said:


> Last might
> 
> Bach St Matthew Passion / Jacobs
> 
> Highly dramatic reading of the supreme masterpiece!


My copy of his recording of St John is enroute.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Ilarion said:


> Hi Jo,
> 
> Yes, I'd like to see a thread about Hilarion Alfeyev and his music. Yes, he has written a goodly number of works - somewhat more than Durufle but not much more...He is a prolific writer of books, commentaries, articles(scholarly and general info). I don't know if there is an English language version of his Magnum Opus entitled "Pravoslavie" which is in two volumes. It deals with the History, Canonical foundations, Music, and many other aspects of the Orthodox Church. He received a doctorate(Ph.D) from Oxford University and knows many languages including Aramaic which is a language that Jesus spoke and is today spoken by only a few thousand people, mostly by the residents of Ma'aloula, Syria, which was infested by ISIS and almost totally destroyed by ISIS until the Syrian Arab Army of Assad routed ISIS.
> 
> Anyway, back to "Pravoslavie" - It is written in a prose that anybody who graduated from High School can absorb it. If you read it, you'll be handsomely equipped to understand many things.


I am glad that you would also like to start a new thread; we could just ask Moderators to close the old one.

I believe--not certain--that _Pravoslavie_ has been translated into English as a three volume work entitled "Orthodox Christianity Volume I: The History and Canonical Structure of the Orthodox Church", "....Volume II: Doctrine and Teaching of the Orthodox Church", and "...Volume III: The Architecture, Icons, and Music of the Orthodox Church". All are available on Amazon USA at a very reasonable price. Thank you for recommending it. I am going to start with "Christ the Conqueror of Hell: The Descent into Hades from an Orthodox Perspective" because I ordered last night and I hear this belief in his St. Matthew Passion: if I wrote the number down correctly the transition in the music begins at 1:37:00. Let me know if I got the time wrong. (I have a lot of other reading that I should be doing RIGHT NOW so I will rematch the piece later).

I knew Aramaic was the language Jesus spoke but I did not know that it was a living language. I hope you will tell us more about this and the role of the Orthodox Church in that area if the world.

Thank you again for sharing all of this with us! Jo


----------



## Ilarion

JosefinaHW said:


> I am glad that you would also like to start a new thread; we could just ask Moderators to close the old one.
> 
> I believe--not certain--that _Pravoslavie_ has been translated into English as a three volume work entitled "Orthodox Christianity Volume I: The History and Canonical Structure of the Orthodox Church", "....Volume II: Doctrine and Teaching of the Orthodox Church", and "...Volume III: The Architecture, Icons, and Music of the Orthodox Church". All are available on Amazon USA at a very reasonable price. Thank you for recommending it. I am going to start with "Christ the Conqueror of Hell: The Descent into Hades from an Orthodox Perspective" because I ordered last night and I hear this belief in his St. Matthew Passion: if I wrote the number down correctly the transition in the music begins at 1:37:00. Let me know if I got the time wrong. (I have a lot of other reading that I should be doing RIGHT NOW so I will rematch the piece later).
> 
> I knew Aramaic was the language Jesus spoke but I did not know that it was a living language. I hope you will tell us more about this and the role of the Orthodox Church in that area if the world.
> 
> Thank you again for sharing all of this with us! Jo


Well,

There is the Syrian Orthodox Church for starters - I'm not an expert, just an interested layperson in re to the Syrian Orthodox Church - They have a great musical tradition there...


----------



## Pugg

​*Haydn: Nelson Mass.*
Marschall/ Watkinson/ Lewis / Holl.

Sir Neville Marriner conducting


----------



## Pugg

​
*Scarlatti *:Stabat Mater a 10 voci
5 Sonatas for Organ
Salve Regina

Choir of Christ Church Cathedral Oxford, Francis Grier


----------



## regenmusic

Cypriot Advent Antiphons

Huelgas Ensemble - Paul van Nevel.
Anonymous c.1390.

Contents:

1. Nos demoramur / O Sapientia incarnata
2. Pictor eterne syderum / O Adonay domus Israel
3. ****i fundent precamina / O radix Yesse splendida
4. Quis igitur aperiet / O clavis David aurea
5. Veni splendor mirabilis / Lucis eterne splendor
6. Quis possit dignexprimere / O rex virtutum gloria
7. Magne virtutum conditor / O Emanuel rex noster
8. Tu nati nata suscipe / O sacra virgo virginum
9. Homo mortalis firmiter / Hodie puer nascitur

Performers: Josep Cabré, Marie-Claude Vallin, Katelijne van Laethem (vocal soloists), Willem Bremer, Bart Coen (recorders), René van Laken (rebec, fiddle), Wim Becu, Willy Verdievel, Harry Ries (bass trombones), Jean-Yves Guerry, Anne Mertens, Nele Minten, Godfried van de Vyvere, Rika Wouters (chorus)

This cycle of "O" Antiphons is part of the Christmas Vespers ceremony, centered around the Magnificat. In the present case, they are heavily troped, and end with a liturgical motet in a more triumphant mood.The music itself it thoroughly isorhythmic, and heavily syncopated. The pieces form a true cycle, linked by both a sequence of modality and motivic figures. This is the most elaborate sacred section of the huge Turin manuscript (Torino, Biblioteca Nazionale, MS J. II 9), the one source for the Cypriot repertory.


----------



## Pugg

*Brahms ; A German Requiem.*
_Lucia Popp / Wolfgang Brendel_.
Sinopoli conducting :tiphat:


----------



## pmsummer

BLESSED QUIETNESS
_A Collection of Hymns, Spiritual, and Carols_
*Cyrus Chestnut* - solo piano

_Atlantic Jazz_


----------



## clara s

JosefinaHW said:


> Hi Clara, I think we should start a new thread on this man's music, and how the beliefs expressed in his books are conveyed in his music. There is an old thread about him here on TC but it rapidly degrades into general insults about twentieth-century music in the
> classical and romantic style. Jo


no objection in this

Father Alfeyef is a very significant personality, distinguished also as an author and composer


----------



## hpowders

Mozart Great c Minor Mass with Sir Colin Davis.


----------



## Pugg

Duruflé:Requiem, Op. 9

*Fauré*:Requiem, Op. 48

Judith Blegen (soprano), James Morris (bass)

Atlanta Symphony Orchestra, Robert Shaw


----------



## pmsummer

PASSION 
_Lamentationes Jeremiae_ 
*Johannes Tinctoris* 
_Victimae paschali_ 
*Guillaume Dufay* 
_Victimae paschali_ 
*Josquin des Prez* 
_Easter Mass Proper: Introitus, Graduale, Prosa, Communio_ 
*Heinrich Isaac* 
_Crux triumphans_
*Loÿset Compère*
_Vexilla regis_ 
*Guillaume Dufay* 
_Salve crux_ 
*Jacob Obrecht*
Orlando Consort

_Metronome _


----------



## Foghunter

Which I find slightly better than Ottavio Dantone's version (all a matter of taste).


----------



## Pugg

​*Vivaldi ; Sacred works No 1*
_Vittorio Negri. _


----------



## Pugg

​
*Poulenc:Gloria/Stabat mater/Litanies à la Vierge noire*

_Patricia Petibon_ (soprano)

Choeur de l'Orchestre de Paris, Orchestre de Paris, Paavo Järvi


----------



## pmsummer

MISSA PAPAE MARCELLI
MISSA AETERNA
CHRISTI MUNERA
*Giovanni Pierluigi da Palestrina*
Oxford Camerata
Jeremy Summerly - director

_Naxos_


----------



## Pugg

We will keep this topic going pmsummer, even if it it's the last thing we do :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rossini; Stabat Mater*

Catherine Malfitano, Agnes Baltsa, Robert Gambill & Gwynne Howell

Coro e Orchestra del Maggio Musicale Fiorentino, Riccardo Muti


----------



## pmsummer

*Trying to hold up my end.*










ENGLISH ROYAL FUNERAL MUSIC
*Henry Purcell, Thomas Morley, Thomas Tomkins, Thomas Weelkes*
Vov Luminis
Lionel Meunier - direction

_Ricercar_


----------



## Ferrariman601

Not a terribly well-known piece, maybe even a touch simplistic given what we're used to hearing from Mozart, but it always puts me in a good mood. I especially like the somewhat playful mood he creates in the Dona Nobis.


----------



## Pugg

​*Vivaldi; Sacred works* vol no 2
_Vittorio Negri _


----------



## Pugg

​
*Poulenc*: Stabat mater

*Szymanowski*: Stabat Mater, Op. 53

Christine Goerke (soprano), Marietta Simpson (mezzo), Victor Ledbetter (baritone)

Atlanta Symphony Orchestra & Chorus, Robert Shaw


----------



## JosefinaHW

pmsummer said:


> ENGLISH ROYAL FUNERAL MUSIC
> *Henry Purcell, Thomas Morley, Thomas Tomkins, Thomas Weelkes*
> Vov Luminis
> Lionel Meunier - direction
> 
> _Ricercar_


I saw this somewhere--ClassicsOnline or Presto. What do you think of it?


----------



## JosefinaHW

Ferrariman601 said:


> Not a terribly well-known piece, maybe even a touch simplistic given what we're used to hearing from Mozart, but it always puts me in a good mood. I especially like the somewhat playful mood he creates in the Dona Nobis.


Thanks for the Recommendation! I am listening via YouTube, but I think the following is the image of the CD cover.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Bach, _Easter and Ascencion Oratorios_

Waiting on my desk.... practicing a new way of adding images.


----------



## Pugg

JosefinaHW said:


> Bach, _Easter and Ascencion Oratorios_
> 
> Waiting on my desk.... practicing a new way of adding images.




This is 680/ 480


----------



## JosefinaHW

I will continue to try and figure this out. Please you go and have fun on the forum. (I'll get it eventually).


----------



## JosefinaHW

http://s20.postimg.org/4vdfltrcd/bach_easter_oratorio_ascension.jpg


----------



## Pugg

​
*Vivaldi; Sacred works vol 3*
Vittorio Negri:tiphat:


----------



## JosefinaHW

Bach, Ascension Oratorio..


----------



## pmsummer

JosefinaHW said:


> I saw this somewhere--ClassicsOnline or Presto. What do you think of it?


Sparse. Solemn. Wonderful.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Tallis:*
Lamentations of Jeremiah I & II
In pace in idipsum
Short Service (Dorian) for 4 voices
Not every one that saith unto me
Solemnis urgebat dies
Sancte Deus
Dum transisset sabbatum
Why brag'st in malice
Salvator mundi, salva nos 1 - antiphonn for five voices
Te Deum
Veni creator: Come Holy Ghost

The Cardinall's Musick, Andrew Carwood


----------



## Idealist

I am absolutely stunned with "Miserere mei Deus". It is wonderful.


----------



## pmsummer

LA CANT DE LA SIBIL-LA
_Mallorca - València, 1400-1560_
*Montserrat Figueras* - soprano
La Capella Reial de Catalunya
Jordi Savall - director

_Alia Vox_


----------



## JosefinaHW




----------



## JosefinaHW

HALLELUIA!!!!!!!!! Pugg you are a wonderful, extremely patient person!!!!!


----------



## Pugg

JosefinaHW said:


>





JosefinaHW said:


> HALLELUIA!!!!!!!!! Pugg you are a wonderful, extremely patient person!!!!!


Glad I could help :cheers:


----------



## JosefinaHW

JSBach, Magnificat. Collegium Vocale Ghent (only remember version by cover picture)

I was seriously in need of some grounding!!


----------



## JosefinaHW

_English Royal Funeral Music_, Vox Luminis

Thanks, PMSummer!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi: Requiem*

_Barbara Frittoli (soprano), Olga Borodina (mezzo), Mario Zeffiri (tenor), Ildar Abdrazakov (bass)

Chicago Symphony Chorus & Orchestra, Riccardo Muti_


----------



## Pugg

​*Vivaldi; Sacred works vol 4*
_Vittorio Negri _


----------



## JosefinaHW

Schutz, _Opus Ultimum_, Collegium Vocale Gent, Herreweghe


----------



## Pugg

​*Vivaldi; Sacred works* vol5
_Vittorio Negri _


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven: Christ on the mountain of olive trees .
Christina Deutekom/ Nicolai Gedda/ Hans Sotin.*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Berlioz:Grande Messe des Morts, Op. 5 (Requiem)* - Sanctus

_Luciano Pavarotti_

Ernst Senff Chor & Berliner Philharmoniker, _James Levine_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bertoni*; _Miserere /Veni Creator/ Beatus Vir._

Claudio Scimone conducting:tiphat:


----------



## Ferrariman601

I'm not sure if the recording I linked is from that particular album or not, but yes, that's one of Harnoncourt's recordings (he's my favorite Mozart conductor).


----------



## Pugg

Ferrariman601 said:


> I'm not sure if the recording I linked is from that particular album or not, but yes, that's one of Harnoncourt's recordings (he's my favourite Mozart conductor).


I see no link at all


----------



## Pugg

​
*Allegri*: Miserere mei, Deus
Mundy, W:Vox Patris caelestis
Palestrina:Missa Papae Marcelli

_The Tallis Scholars, Peter Philips_


----------



## pmsummer

MIRACLES OF SANT'IAGO
_Medieval Chant & Polyphony for St. James from the Codex Calixtinus_
*Various and Anonymous*
Anonymous 4

_Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Biwa

Vir Dei Benedictus: Liturgy of the Solemnity of Saint Benedict

Monastic Choir of the Abbey of Montecassino
Stefano Concordia


----------



## Biwa

Mater Matris Christi

Jacob Obrecht (1457-1505): Missa „Sub tuum praesidium"

Anonymus: Carmen; Gaudeamus omnes in Domino; Carmen in fa; Alleluia. Anna mater eximia; Luce lucens in aeterna; Diffusa est gratia; Carmen II; Lucis hujus festa; Salve Regina; Alleluia: Sancta Dei Genitrix

Gesine Adler • Soprano
David Erler • Alto
Stephan Gähler • Tenor 
Sebastian Reim • Tenor 
Matthias Gerchen • Bass 
Johannes G. Schmidt • Bass
Capella de la Torre
Katharina Bäuml (conductor)


----------



## Biwa

Psallat Ecclesia

Ragnhild Hadland (soloist)
Schola Solensis
Halvor J. Østtveit (conductor)


----------



## pmsummer

THE VEIL OF THE TEMPLE
*John Tavener*
English Chamber Orchestra - Orchestra
Temple Church Choir Choir/Chorus
David Barnard - Bass
Jeremy Birchall - Basso Profundo
Thomas Guthrie - Baritone
Adrian Peacock - Bass
Patricia Rozario - Soprano
Andrew Rupp - Baritone
Nathan Vale - Tenor
Simon Wall - Tenor
Stephen Layton - Conductor

_RCA Red Seal_


----------



## Biwa

Arvo Pärt (b.1935)

Berliner Messe
Magnificat
De profundis
Summa
The Beatitudes
Cantate Domine canticum novum - Psalm 95

Elora Festival Singers
Elora Festival Orchestra
Jurgen Petrenko (organ)
Noel Edison (conductor)


----------



## Biwa

Leoš Janáček (1854-1928)

The Eternal Gospel

The Ballad of Blaník
The Fiddler's Child
The Excursions of Mr Broucvek

Gweneth-Ann Jeffers (soprano)
Adrian Thompson (tenor)
Edinburgh Festival Chorus
BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra
Ilan Volkov (conductor)


----------



## Biwa

Johann Sebastian Bach:

Cantatas Nos. 4, 12, 106 "Actus tragicus" & 196

Cantus Cölln
Konrad Junghänel


----------



## Biwa

Christopher Gibbons (1615-76)

Not unto us, O Lord
Organ Voluntarie in C
Above the Stars my Saviour dwells
Fantasy-Suite in D minor
Ah, my Soul, why so dismayed?
Organ Voluntary in C
O bone Jesu
A Voluntary for ye Duble Organ in A minor
Fantasia
The Lord said unto my Lord
Verse for the Double Organ in D minor
Fantasy-Suite in F

Philippa Hyde (soprano)
Jacqueline Connell (mezzo-soprano)
Charmian Bedford (soprano)
Alastair Ross (organ)
Choir of the AAM
Academy of Ancient Music
Richard Egarr (organ, conductor)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Telemann*: Trauerkantate / *J.S. Bach*: Actus Tragicus

Elly Ameling, Elly Ameling (soprano), Members of the Collegium AureumAachener Domchor, Alfred Krings (producer), Kurt Equiluz (tenor), Maureen Lehane (contralto), Barry McDaniel (baritone), Collegium Aureum,


----------



## Biwa

Die helle Sonn leuchtet

German hymns

Stimmwerck (Franz Vitzthum (alto), Klaus Wenk, Gerhard Hölzle (tenor), Marcus Schmidl (bass-baritone))
Arno Paduch (cornett)
Arno Jochem de La Rosée, Ann Fahrni (viola da gamba)
Christoph Eglhuber (lute)
Michael Eberth (organ)

Further reading... http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2013/Dec13/German_hymns_7777922.htm


----------



## Biwa

Rene Clausen (b.1953)

All that hath life and breath, praise ye the Lord
O magnum mysterium
The Tyger
The Lamb
Mass for Double Choir
Magnificat
Prayer, O vos omnes
Set me as a seal

Kansas City Chorale
Charles Bruffy


----------



## Biwa

In Nativitate Beatae Mariae Virginis

Espen Aalberg (percussion)
Lars Sitter (percussion)
Schola Sanctae Sunnivae
Anne Kleivset (conductor)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Cherubini*: Messa solenne in Sol Maggiore 
Riccardo Muti


----------



## Pugg

​
*Vivaldi*:Gloria in D major, RV589
Magnificat, RV611
ed. Malipiero

_Teresa Berganza & Lucia Valentini Terrani (mezzos)
_
New Philharmonia Chorus & Orchestra, _Riccardo Muti_


----------



## Biwa

Guillaume Faugues

Missa "Le Serviteur"
Missa "Je Suis En La Mer"

The Sound and the Fury


----------



## Biwa

Giacomo Carissimi (1605-1674)

Jonas
Dixit Dominus
Magnificat
Judicium Extremum

Capella Angelica
Lautten Compagney
Wolfgang Katschner


----------



## Biwa

Chanticleer - Magnificat

1. Gregorian Chant - Ave Maria
2. William Cornysh - Ave Maria, Mater Dei
3. John Taverner - Magnificat
4. Claudio Monteverdi/ Aquilino Coppini - Stabat Virgo Maria
5. Claudio Monteverdi/ Aquilino Coppini - Maria, Quid Ploras
6. Vasily Titov - The Angel Cried Out
7. Tomás Luis de Victoria - Regina Caeli Laetare
8. Tomás Luis de Victoria - Alma Redemptoris Mater
9. Gregorian Chant - Ave maris Stella
10. Vasily Titov - O thou Joy of All the Sorrowful
11. Giovanni Pierluigi da Palestrina - Ave Regina Caelorum
12. Josquin Desprez - Ave Maria
13. Josquin Desprez - Salve Regina

Chanticleer


----------



## Biwa

Antonio Vivaldi

Stabat Mater

Andreas Scholl (countertenor)
Ensemble 415
Chiara Banchini (conductor)


----------



## Biwa

Marc-Antonie Charpentier (1643-1704)

Messe de Minuit pour Noël
Te Duem 
Dixit Dominus

Jane Archibald, Michele de Boer & Anne l'Esperance, sopranos
Marion Newman & Nancy Reynolds, altos
Colin Ainsworth, James MacLennan & David Nortman, tenors
Giles Tomkins & Esteban Cambre, basses
Aradia Ensemble
Kevin Mallon


----------



## Biwa

Hector Berlioz (1803-1869)

Requiem Op. 5

Toby Spence (tenor)
SWR Vokalensemble Stuttgart
MDR Rundfunkchor Leipzig
Radio-Sinfonieorchester Stuttgart des SWR
Roger Norrington (conductor)


----------



## Pugg

Biwa said:


> View attachment 83700
> 
> 
> Guillaume Faugues
> 
> Missa "Le Serviteur"
> Missa "Je Suis En La Mer"
> 
> The Sound and the Fury


I am still surprised by such a cover on a "religious disc"


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart; Exsultate Jubilate *and other sacred aria's
_Edith Mathis _


----------



## Biwa

Pugg said:


> I am still surprised by such a cover on a "religious disc"


Not your typical scarificial lamb, is it!? 

The other albums in this series have similar cover photos. According to fra bernardo's website, they were trying "to create an unmistakeable profile in the so-called early music sector." People often comment on the covers, so I guess they succeeded(?). I like the simplicity and purity of the images, fitting for "paradise regained"

Their recordings certainly are paradise. :angel:

How does this next one grab you?









Nicolas Gombert (1495-1560)

Missa "Sur tous Regretz"
Si ignoras te
Homo erat in Jerusalem
Sancta Maria
Ave salus mundi
Emendemus
Ne reminiscaris Domine
Salvator mundi

Ulrike Hofbauer (soprano)
David Erler (alto)
John Potter (tenor)
Klaus Wenk (tenor)
Christian Wegmann (tenor)
Richard Wistreich (bass)


----------



## Pugg

Biwa said:


> Not your typical scarificial lamb, is it!?
> 
> The other albums in this series have similar cover photos. According to fra bernardo's website, they were trying "to create an unmistakeable profile in the so-called early music sector." People often comment on the covers, so I guess they succeeded(?). I like the simplicity and purity of the images, fitting for "paradise regained"
> 
> Their recordings certainly are paradise. :angel:
> 
> How does this next one grab you?
> 
> View attachment 83727
> 
> 
> Nicolas Gombert (1495-1560)
> 
> Missa "Sur tous Regretz"
> Si ignoras te
> Homo erat in Jerusalem
> Sancta Maria
> Ave salus mundi
> Emendemus
> Ne reminiscaris Domine
> Salvator mundi
> 
> Ulrike Hofbauer (soprano)
> David Erler (alto)
> John Potter (tenor)
> Klaus Wenk (tenor)
> Christian Wegmann (tenor)
> Richard Wistreich (bass)


On the contrary, I do like the pics, my "problem" so to speak, if a singer like Netrebko or Kaumann are on the cover of their new album wearing a cleavage dress or a open shirt people get annoyed.
If this attracts any buyer for the right reason so be it


----------



## Biwa

Pugg said:


> On the contrary, I do like the pics, my "problem" so to speak, if a singer like Netrebko or Kaumann are on the cover of their new album wearing a cleavage dress or a open shirt people get annoyed.
> If this attracts any buyer for the right reason so be it


There's a fine line, isn't there? "Let's give 'em something to talk about" advertising can certainly help sales if one has the right persona. It's fascinating to see how people view and respond to nudity in different aspects of life. :tiphat:

And with that, it's onto...









Karol Szymanowski (1882-1937)

Stabat Mater, op.53
Harnasie, op.55

Lucy Crowe, 
Pamela Helen Stephen, 
Gabor Bretz, 
Robert Murray
BBC Symphony Chorus
BBC Symphony Orchestra
Edward Gardner


----------



## Pugg

This a more "traditional " cover

​
*Handel: Judas Maccabaeus, HWV 63*
Sung in German

_Ernst Haefliger, Peter Schreier, Theo Adam & Gundula Janowitz_

Solistenvereinigung, Großer Chor des Berliner Rundfunks & Rundfunk-Sinfonieorchester Berlin, Helmut Koch


----------



## Biwa

I'll join you with one that has more 'traditional' artwork as well.









Tomás Luis de Victoria (1548-1611)

Cantica beatae virginis

La Capella Reial de Catalunya
Hesperion XX
Jordi Savall (direction)


----------



## Biwa

Benedetto Marcello (1686-1739)

Joaz

Athalia: Maria Erlacher (soprano)
Joaz: Markus Forster (alto)
Josabet: Ulrike Hofbauer (soprano)
Joiada: Dominik Wörner (bass)
Mathan: Daniel Johannsen (tenor)
Azaria: Martin Bruns (baritone)
Neue Hofkapelle München
Christoph Hammer (conductor)

Some further reading... http://www.musica-dei-donum.net/cd_reviews/ORF_SACD3035.html


----------



## Pugg

Next on:

​
*
Verdi; Requiem *
Arroyo/ Veasey/Domingo/ Raimondo.
Leonard Bernstein conducting.


----------



## Biwa

La Musica per San Rocco

Bartolomeo Barbarino:
Ave Maria
Venite Ad Me
Audi, Dulcis Amica Mea

Giovanni Gabrieli:
Fuga sul IX Tono
In ecclesiis a 14
Domine Deus Meus
Toccata e Ricercare
Timor et tremor a 6
Sonata No. 21
Buccinate in neomenia tuba a 19
Canzona No. 14
Litaniae Beatissimae Mariae Virginis
Fuga e Ricercare
Magnificat

Melodi Cantores & La Pifarescha
Elena Sartori (conductor, organ)


----------



## JosefinaHW

Pugg said:


> I am still surprised by such a cover on a "religious disc"


That's the second thing that popped into my head when I saw this post, too. First, isn't that beautiful; Second, Is this a religious work.... maybe a St. Sebastian and I can't see the arrows.... LOL

Biwa: Thanks for posting that link to the info re/ the German hymns: I am very curious to hear how they differ.


----------



## pmsummer

A FEATHER ON THE BREATH OF GOD
_Sequences and Hymns_
*Abbess Hildegard von Bingen*
Gothic Voices
Emma Kirkby - soprano
Christopher Page - director

_Hyperion_


----------



## pmsummer

Pugg said:


> I am still surprised by such a cover on a "religious disc"


Think of Luther in his cell... taking a selfie.

;-)


----------



## KenOC

pmsummer said:


> Think of Luther in his cell... taking a selfie.
> 
> ;-)


In his cell? You must mean Lex Luthor. He's out now, I hear.


----------



## Pugg

pmsummer said:


> Think of Luther in his cell... taking a selfie.
> 
> ;-)


You make my day pmsummer,


----------



## Biwa

JosefinaHW said:


> That's the second thing that popped into my head when I saw this post, too. First, isn't that beautiful; Second, Is this a religious work.... maybe a St. Sebastian and I can't see the arrows.... LOL
> 
> Biwa: Thanks for posting that link to the info re/ the German hymns: I am very curious to hear how they differ.


I hope you get the chance to listen to recordings by both Stimmwerck and The Sound and the Fury. :tiphat:


----------



## Biwa

James MacMillan (b.1959)

Seven Last Words from the Cross
On the Annunciation of the Blessed Virgin
Te Deum

Polyphony
Britten Sinfonia
Stephen Layton (conductor)


----------



## DavidA

Bach St John Passion / Suzuki

Bought it real cheap in a charity shop. But it is really fine, a dramatic performance conducted by a believing (Japanese) Lutheran.


----------



## Biwa

DavidA said:


> Bach St John Passion / Suzuki
> 
> Bought it real cheap in a charity shop. But it is really fine, a dramatic performance conducted by a believing (Japanese) Lutheran.


Great find! Suzuki has given consistently beautiful performances during his survey of Bach's passions, cantatas, etc...

I picked this one up cheap at a used music store. It uses the more contemplative 1725 version and is also a fine performance.









J.S.Bach: Johannes Passion (1725 version) BWV 245

Machteld Baumans (soprano)
Maarten Engeltjes (alto)
Marcel Beekman (tenor)
Mattijs van de Woerd (bass)
Frans Fiselier (Jesus)
Nico van der Meel (Evangelist)
La Furia
Concerto d'Amsterdam
Nico van der Meel (conductor)


----------



## Biwa

John Sheppard (1515-58)

Gaude, gaude, gaude Maria virgo (Motet for six-part choir)
In pace, in idipsum dormiam (Motet for four-part choir)
The Lord's Prayer (for five-part choir)
In manus tuas, Domine (Motet for four-part choir, Second setting)
'Western Wynde' Mass (for four-part choir)
Haec dies	(Chant)
Christ rising again (Anthem for four-part choir)
Spiritus Sanctus procedens (Motet for six-part choir, Second setting)
Aeterne rex altissime (Motet for five-part choir)
Libera nos, salva nos (Motet for seven-part choir, First setting)

Choir of St John's College, Cambridge
Andrew Nethsingha


----------



## JosefinaHW

Korngold _Passover Psalm_ For all of us who celebrate the Passover


----------



## jenspen

Lamento: Ach, dass ich Wassers gnug hätte





I'm posting the link to a YouTube version which contains much useful information about the work:






The version I was own was recorded by Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau in the 1950s when his voice was at its most beautiful :

Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau Sings Bach 
https://www.arkivmusic.com/classica...0A07A40C62516FDB51FEBCADBFACF?album_id=219044


----------



## Biwa

J.S.Bach:

St Matthew Passion

Werner Güra
Johannes Weisser
Sunhae Im
Bernarda Fink
Topi Lehtipuu
Konstantin Wolff
RIAS Kammerchor
Akademie für Alte Musik Berlin
René Jacobs


----------



## JosefinaHW

Bach _Motets_


----------



## JosefinaHW

_Requiem in C Mino_r J Zelenka (possibly)


----------



## JosefinaHW

Zelenka _ Lamentations of the Prophet Jeremiah_


----------



## Biwa

John Sheppard:

Media vita
Te Deum laudamus
Gaude gaude gaude Maria
The Lord's Prayer
I give you a new commandment
Christ rising again
Haste thee, Oh God

Stile Antico


----------



## DavidA

Bach Mass in B minor

Herreweghe


----------



## lebewohl

"Le Reniement de saint Pierre", Charpentier


----------



## Pugg

​
*Dvorak*:Mass in D major, Op.86 (B175)
*Gounod*:Requiem

Anne Bretschneider, Christine Lichtenberg, Georg Witt

Fundfunkchor Berlin & Polyphonia Ensemble Berlin, Risto Joost


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Lovely (if sombre) music by Josquin, Gombert etc from Philip Cave and Magnificat, on their album _Scattered Ashes_:









Also revisiting some of Sequentia's fine recordings of Hildegard von Bingen:


----------



## Biwa

Wojciech Kilar (1932-2013)

Missa pro pace

Izabella Klosińska (soprano)
Anna Lubańska (alto)
Piotr Kusiewicz (tenor)
Romuald Tesarowicz (bass)
Polish Radio Choir
Wlodzimierz Siedlik (choirmaster)
National Polish Radio Symphony Orchestra
Kazimierz Kord (conductor)

Some film buffs might be familiar with his film scores, especially for Coppola's "Dracula", Polanski's "The Pianist" & "The Ninth Gate" and Jane Campion's "The Portrait of a Lady".

Here's some further reading on Missa pro pace...
http://ninateka.pl/kolekcje/en/kilar/audio/msza-za-pokoj-na-glosy-solowe-chor-mieszany-i-orkiestre


----------



## Biwa

Hector Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ

London Symphony Orchestra
Colin Davis (conductor)


----------



## JosefinaHW

Wojciech Kilar (1932-2013) _Missa pro pace_

Thank you, Biwa! This is beautiful (I'm listening via ClassicsOnline). I have the soundtracks to _Dracula_, _Death and the Maiden_, and _The Portrait of a Lady_, but I haven't played them in years. I had forgot about Kilar until I decided to watch Wozzek the other day. I am so sorry to see that he died in 2013. I am thrilled to see that ClassicsOnline has the soundtracks to several of his films.


----------



## Biwa

JosefinaHW said:


> Wojciech Kilar (1932-2013) _Missa pro pace_
> 
> Thank you, Biwa! This is beautiful (I'm listening via ClassicsOnline). I have the soundtracks to _Dracula_, _Death and the Maiden_, and _The Portrait of a Lady_, but I haven't played them in years. I had forgot about Kilar until I decided to watch Wozzek the other day. I am so sorry to see that he died in 2013. I am thrilled to see that ClassicsOnline has the soundtracks to several of his films.


I'm so glad you like it, JosefinaHW. It's a moving and attractive work. Yes, his death was sad news. 
If you can handle the horrors of Dracula, you might also want to check out "The Ninth Gate" with Johnny Depp. The end gets a little silly, but it's a wonderfully atmospheric suspense film by Roman Polanski. Kilar's soundtrack for it is excellent.


----------



## Biwa

Diego Ortiz (1525-70)

Ad Vesperas

Cantar Lontano
Marco Mencoboni (conductor)


----------



## Pugg

​*Campra: Messe de Requiem
*
The Monteverdi Choir & English Baroque Soloists, _John Eliot Gardiner_


----------



## Biwa

William Walton (1902-1983)

Belshazzar's Feast

John Shirley-Quirk, baritone
London Symphony Chorus
London Symphony Orchestra
André Previn, conductor


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

On a bit of a nostalgia trip, and found some stirring stuff here:






Magnificent.


----------



## Biwa

Marc-Antoine Charpentier (1643-1704)

Motets pour la Semaine Sainte
Messe à quatre choeurs

Studio de Musique ancienne de Montréal
Christopher Jackson (director)


----------



## Pugg

Biwa said:


> View attachment 83940
> 
> 
> William Walton (1902-1983)
> 
> Belshazzar's Feast
> 
> John Shirley-Quirk, baritone
> London Symphony Chorus
> London Symphony Orchestra
> André Previn, conductor


I forgot to ask you; is this a DVD ?


----------



## Pugg

​
*Howells*: Stabat Mater/ Te Deum

Benjamin Hulett (tenor)

Sine Nomine, Op. 37

Alison Hill (soprano)

Stabat Mater
Benjamin Hulett (tenor)

The Bach Choir & Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra, _David Hill_


----------



## Biwa

Pugg said:


> I forgot to ask you; is this a DVD ?


It's an "audio only" DVD. There is no video content.

This recording by Previn was originally a 4-channel Quadraphonic recording. EMI reissued some of their 1970s Quadraphonic recordings on these "audio only" DVDs. However, the stereo mix is included as well.

Here's some further reading...
http://www.classical-music.com/review/walton-5


----------



## Biwa

Alessandro Scarlatti (1660-1725)
L'Opera
Gli equivoci nel Sembiante (1679): Sinfonia
Il Ciro (1712): Aure, fonti; Quel che piace
L'Amor volubile e tiranno (1709): Quanto grata a questo core; Sinfonia; Come di fronda in fronda
Griselda (1721): Colomba innamorata

L'Oratorio
Il David (1700): Sinfonia
La Giuditta (1697): Dormi o fulmine di guerra
Il Primo Omicidio (1707): Sinfonia avanti la Voce di Dio; L'olocausto del tuo Abelle; Sinfonia; Or di strage-Come mostro
La Vergine Addolorata (1717): Introduzione; Col suo flebil mormorio

La Serenata 
Venere, Amore e Ragione (1706): Sinfonia; Quella ninfa; O pastorelle; Un vero amore

Dominique Corbiau 
La Cetra d'Orfeo
Michel Keustermans


----------



## Pugg

Biwa said:


> It's an "audio only" DVD. There is no video content.
> 
> This recording by Previn was originally a 4-channel Quadraphonic recording. EMI reissued some of their 1970s Quadraphonic recordings on these "audio only" DVDs. However, the stereo mix is included as well.
> 
> Here's some further reading...
> http://www.classical-music.com/review/walton-5


Looks what's on my shelf's


----------



## Biwa

Pugg said:


> Looks what's on my shelf's


Yep, that's probably from the same performance. The music is a little different, though. The DVD-A contains his symphony no.2 instead of the Improvisations.

After the big labels stopped releasing Quadraphonic recordings in the late 70s, they released those recordings as 2-channel stereo LPs and CDs. Since DVDs came out in the 1990s and people started getting home theaters with a 5.1 speaker arrangement, Quadraphonic recordings have had a modest resurgence with some diehard, foolish audiophiles like myself.


----------



## Biwa

Death & Devotion

Matthias Weckmann (1616/9-1674): Wie liegt die Stadt so Wste 
Franz Tunder (1614-1667): An Wasserflen Babylon; O Jesu dulcissime; Ach Herr, la deine lieben Engelein
Dietrich Buxtehude: O Gottes Stadt BuxWV 87; Wo ist doch mein Freund geblieben? BuxWV 111; Herr, wenn ich nur habe BuxWV 38
Christian Ritter (1645/8-1717/25): O amantissime sponse Jesu

Johannette Zomer
Peter Harvey
The Netherlands Bach Society
Jos van Veldhoven (conductor)


----------



## Biwa

Sing Freedom! - African American Spirituals"

Craig Hella Johnson: Motherless Child; Soon Ah Will Be Done... / I Wanna Die Easy; Hard Trials; Been in de Storm... / Wayfaring Stranger
Leonard De Pa: A City Called Heaven
William L. Dawson: Soon Ah Will Be Done
Moses Hogan: Hold On!
David Lang [1957-]: Oh Graveyard (Lay This Body Down)
William L. Dawson: Ain'-a That Good News!
Michael Tippett: Steal Away
Moses Hogan: Walk Together, Children; I Got a Home in-a Dat Rock
Wendell Whalum: Lily of the Valley
Kirby Shaw: Plenty Good Room (On the Glory Train)
Alice Parker: My God is a Rock
Robert Kyr: Freedom Song
Tarik O'Regan [1978-]: Swing Low, Sweet Chariot

Conspirare
Craig Hella Johnson
Company of Voices


----------



## chesapeake bay

Bach Mass in B minor

Herbert von Karajan, Elisabeth Schwarzkopf, Marga Hoffgen , Nicolai Gedda, Heinz Rehfuss, Singverein & orchestra Gesellshaft der Musicfreunde, Vienna Philharmonic.


----------



## JosefinaHW

jenspen said:


> Lamento: Ach, dass ich Wassers gnug hätte
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm posting the link to a YouTube version which contains much useful information about the work:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The version I was own was recorded by Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau in the 1950s when his voice was at its most beautiful :
> 
> Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau Sings Bach
> https://www.arkivmusic.com/classica...0A07A40C62516FDB51FEBCADBFACF?album_id=219044


:jenspen, ty. 'just when you think you couldn't hear a piece of music more beautiful than the last...


----------



## Pugg

chesapeake bay said:


> View attachment 83987
> 
> 
> Bach Mass in B minor
> 
> Herbert von Karajan, Elisabeth Schwarzkopf, Marga Hoffgen , Nicolai Gedda, Heinz Rehfuss, Singverein & orchestra Gesellshaft der Musicfreunde, Vienna Philharmonic.


The thing I like the most on this recording is the Ferrier parts on disc two.:tiphat:


----------



## Biwa

"Esa Noche Yo Baílá 
Feast and Devotion in High Peru of the 17th Century"

Cabanilles, Marin, Murdia, Ximenez, Guerau de Herrera, Imana, Anon.

Musica Ficta


----------



## Pugg

*Suppe*:_ Extremum Judicium_ (Requiem Oratorio)

Wilfried Zelinka (bass), Margareta Klobucar (soprano), Dshamilja Kaiser (alto), Taylan Reinhard (tenor)
Choir and Extra-Choir of Oper Graz & Grazer Philharmonisches Orchester, Adriano Martinolli:tiphat:


----------



## Biwa

"Lux Aeterna"

Maurice Duruflé: Requiem, Notre Père, Messe cum Jubilo
Francis Poulenc: Quatre Petites prières de Saint François d'Assise, Laudes de Saint Antoine de Padoue
Olivier Messiaen: O sacrum convivium!

The Gents & female choir
Peter Dijkstra (conductor)
Christianne Stotijn (mezzo-soprano)
Mattijs van de Woerd (baritone)
Erwin Wiersinga (organ)
Quirine Viersen (cello)


----------



## Biwa

Sergei Ivanovich Taneyev (1856-1915)

Cantata "At the Reading of a Psalm" Op. 36

St. Petersburg State Academic Cappella Choir
Boys Choir of the Glinka Choral College
Russian National Orchestra
Mikhail Pletnev (conductor)


----------



## Biwa

Nidaros Domkor

Works by Ståle Kleiberg, Henning Sommerro, Torbjørn Dyrud, Andrew Smith, Odd Johan Overøye, Ludvig Nielsen, Per Fridtjov Bonsaksen, Wolfgang Plagge

Nidaros Cathedral Choir
Vivianne Sydnes (conductor)
String Quartet from the Trondheim Soloists
Torbjørn Dyrud (organ)


----------



## Biwa

Claudio Monteverdi (1567-1643)

Selva morale e spirituale

The Sixteen 
Harry Christophers


----------



## Biwa

Pierre de la Rue (1452-1518)

Missa Ave Maria

Vespera

Capilla Flamenca
Psallentes


----------



## Biwa

Luigi Cherubini (1760-1842)

Requiem in C minor

Hofkapelle Stuttgart
Kammerchor Stuttgart
Frieder Bernius


----------



## Pugg

Biwa said:


> View attachment 84072
> 
> 
> Luigi Cherubini (1760-1842)
> 
> Requiem in C minor
> 
> Hofkapelle Stuttgart
> Kammerchor Stuttgart
> Frieder Bernius


Is this as good as The Muti recording?


----------



## Biwa

Pugg said:


> Is this as good as The Muti recording?


Short answer... Yes.

Muti has been a champion of Cherubini and his performances show his love for this music. However, Bernius and the Stuttgart forces are equally up to the challenge. As the following review mentions, there is a difference in approach. Muti looks forward to Verdi. Whereas Bernius is more in the classical era.

http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2011/Feb11/Cherubini_requiem_83227.htm

And... http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2010/Nov10/Cherubini_CARUS83227.htm


----------



## Biwa

a cappella extra

Frank Martin: Messe pour double Choeur a cappella
Peteris Vasks: Mate Saule
Urmas Sisask: Libera me, Oremus
Einojuhani Rautavaara: Magnificat

Kathi Sommer-Uhländer
Helgard Rehders
Thomas Laske
Carmina Mundi
Harald Nickoll (conductor)


----------



## Biwa

Heinrich von Herzogenberg (1843-1900)

Requiem Op. 72
Totenfeier Op. 80
Begräbnisgesang Op. 88

Franziska Bobe
Barbara Bräckelmann
Maximilian Argmann
Jens Hamann
Monteverdichor Würzburg
Thüringen Philharmonie Gotha-Suhl
Matthias Beckert


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*:Mass in C major, Op. 86
Meeresstille und glückliche Fahrt, Op. 112
Elegiac Song

Atlanta Symphony Orchestra, _Robert Shaw_

"


> A performance that jogs along happily without any discernible raison d'être. The somewhat monochromatic choral tone fails to excite, especially as it is recessed, though there is welcome warmth in the orchestral sound." BBC Music Magazine, December 2007 ***


----------



## Lukecash12

Palestrina: Lamentationes Ieremiae prophetae
Pro Cantione Antiqua


----------



## pmsummer

COLUMBA, MOST HOLY OF SAINTS
*Scottish Medieval Plainchant*
Cappella Nova
Alan Tavener - director

_Gaudeamus - ASV_


----------



## Pugg

Biwa said:


> Short answer... Yes.
> 
> Muti has been a champion of Cherubini and his performances show his love for this music. However, Bernius and the Stuttgart forces are equally up to the challenge. As the following review mentions, there is a difference in approach. Muti looks forward to Verdi. Whereas Bernius is more in the classical era.
> 
> http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2011/Feb11/Cherubini_requiem_83227.htm
> 
> And... http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2010/Nov10/Cherubini_CARUS83227.htm


Thanks, much appreciated :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert*:_ Mass No. 6 in E flat major, D950_

_Karita Mattila, Marjana Lipovšek, Jerry Hadley, Jorge Pita & Robert Holl_

Konzertvereinigung, Wiener Staatsopernchor & Wiener Philharmoniker,_ Claudio Abbado_:tiphat:


----------



## Manxfeeder

Biwa said:


> View attachment 84072
> 
> 
> Luigi Cherubini (1760-1842)
> 
> Requiem in C minor
> 
> Hofkapelle Stuttgart
> Kammerchor Stuttgart
> Frieder Bernius


Thanks for the heads-up. So far I haven't been disappointed with what I've heard conducted by Bernius. I have it queued up on Spotify.


----------



## Biwa

James MacMillan

St Luke Passion

Peter Dicke, organ
Netherlands Radio Choir
Netherlands Radio Philharmonic Orchestra
Markus Stenz


----------



## TxllxT




----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi; Sacred Pieces*

Myung-Whun Chung


----------



## Guest

Biwa said:


> View attachment 84131
> 
> 
> James MacMillan
> 
> St Luke Passion
> 
> Peter Dicke, organ
> Netherlands Radio Choir
> Netherlands Radio Philharmonic Orchestra
> Markus Stenz


Looking at the cover,this is a spitting image of myself.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Traverso said:


> Looking at the cover,this is a spitting image of myself.


Sadly, I know the feeling...


----------



## regenmusic

Sacred Music by Russian Composers

Choir Concerts of XVIII - XIX century
Sacred Music bu Russian Composers
M. Berezovsky
D. Bortnyansky
A. Vedel
S. Degtyarev

Male Choir "Amvrosiy Choir"


----------



## Biwa

Manxfeeder said:


> Thanks for the heads-up. So far I haven't been disappointed with what I've heard conducted by Bernius. I have it queued up on Spotify.


His recordings of Mendelssohn's choral works are excellent, too. :tiphat:


----------



## Biwa

Traverso said:


> Looking at the cover,this is a spitting image of myself.


You handsome devil! 

I know he doesn't look much like him, but when I first glanced at that photo he reminded me of Charles Bronson. Something about his hair or pose, I guess.


----------



## Biwa

Johann Sebastian Bach

Mass in B minor

Céline Scheen & Yetzabel Arias Fernández (sopranos)
Pascal Bertin (counter-tenor)
Makoto Sakurada (tenor)
Stephan Macleod (baritone-bass)
La Capella Reial de Catalunya
Le Concert des Nations
Jordi Savall (conductor)


----------



## Biwa

Carl Heinrich Graun (1703-59)

Te Deum
Three Motets

Monika Mauch
Elisabeth von Magnus
Bernhard Gärtner
Klaus Mertens
Basler Madrigalisten
L'Arpa Festante
Fritz Näf (conductor)


----------



## Pugg

Biwa said:


> View attachment 84171
> 
> 
> Carl Heinrich Graun (1703-59)
> 
> Te Deum
> Three Motets
> 
> Monika Mauch
> Elisabeth von Magnus
> Bernhard Gärtner
> Klaus Mertens
> Basler Madrigalisten
> L'Arpa Festante
> Fritz Näf (conductor)


Stunning :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​_Mendelssohn: Elijah, Op. 70_

Willard White (bass), Rosalind Plowright (soprano), Linda Finnie (contralto) & Arthur Davies (tenor)

London Symphony Chorus & London Symphony Orchestra, Richard Hickox


----------



## Biwa

Pugg said:


> Stunning :tiphat:


It's wonderful to hear someone shares my passion for this delightful music. :cheers:

Anyone who's a fan of Händel will find much to enjoy in the works of Carl Heinrich Graun.

Another overlooked composer is Heinrich von Herzogenberg. His requiem and other choral works can be highly recommended, especially for fans of Brahms's Ein deutsches Requiem.

Matthias Beckert's recording is excellent...


----------



## Biwa

Gabriel Fauré

Requiem
Cantique de Jean Racine
Messe Basse

Tom Pickard, treble
Gerald Finley, baritone
Choir of King s College, Cambridge
Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment
Stephen Cleobury


----------



## Biwa

Edvard Grieg: Choral Music

Magnus Staveland (tenor)
Grex Vocalis
Carl Høgset (conductor)


----------



## Pugg

Biwa said:


> It's wonderful to hear someone shares my passion for this delightful music. :cheers:
> 
> Anyone who's a fan of Händel will find much to enjoy in the works of Carl Heinrich Graun.
> 
> Another overlooked composer is Heinrich von Herzogenberg. His requiem and other choral works can be highly recommended, especially for fans of Brahms's Ein deutsches Requiem.
> 
> Matthias Beckert's recording is excellent...
> View attachment 84176


Most of the CPO recordings are outstanding, If I won a 1.000.000 Bucks I knew where to spent it on :lol:


----------



## Pugg

​Verdi : Requiem.

*Gré Brouwenstijn* (soprano), Maria von Ilosvay (contralto), Petre Munteanu (tenor) & Oskar Czerwenka (bass)

Coro dell'Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia, Roma & Orchestra dell'Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia, Roma, Paul van Kempen


----------



## Biwa

Pugg said:


> Most of the CPO recordings are outstanding, If I won a 1.000.000 Bucks I knew where to spent it on :lol:


Sometimes I feel like I already have spent that much $$$.


----------



## Biwa

Sergei Rachmaninov:

The Divine Liturgy of St John Chrysostom Op. 31

Flemish Radio Choir
Kaspars Putninsh (conductor)


----------



## Pugg

Biwa said:


> Sometimes I feel like I already have spent that much $$$.


I know the feeling so well


----------



## Biwa

Pugg said:


> I know the feeling so well


And a feeling I feel today. :lol: I just went to my local music shop & picked up a whole bunch of goodies including this...









Hector Berlioz:

Requiem Op. 5 "Grande Messe des Morts"

Ronald Dowd (tenor)
Wandsworth School Boys' Choir
London Symphony Orchestra & Chorus
Sir Colin Davis (conductor)


----------



## Pugg

​*ETA Hoffmann: Missa in D Minor & Miserere*

Miserere in B flat minor, AV42
Missa in D minor, AV18

Sibylla Rubens (soprano), Jutta Boehnert (soprano), Rebecca Martin (mezzo-soprano), Thomas Cooley (tenor), York Felix Speer (bass)

WDR Rundfunkchor Koln, WDR Sinfonieorchester Koln, Rupert Huber



> E.T.A Hoffman is rightly regarded as one of the great writers of the German romantic era.
> 
> "The archetypal Romantic poet was also an accomplished opera and church composer. His Mass is largely Classical, but the Miserere mingles with early Romanticism with Palestrina's influence." BBC Music Magazine, May 2014 ****


----------



## Biwa

Credo

Trondheim H.F. Kverno (b.1945)

Intrada over en norsk langeleiklåt; Canticum Zachariae; Toccata over 'Herre Gud, ditt dyre navn og ære'; Stabat Mater Dolorosa; Agnus Dei; Salve Regina; Triptychon II; Ave Maria; Intrada over hymnen 'Rex Olavus'; Tre Folketonefantasier (Three Fantasies On Norwegian Ballads); Symbolum Nicaenum

Arnfinn Tobiassen (organ)
Bergen Cathedral Choir
Kjetil Almenning


----------



## Pugg

*National war remembrance day may 4 Th*








For all, who lost their lives in unnecessary wars.


----------



## Biwa

Heinrich Kaminski (1886-1946)

Das geistliche A-Cappella-Werk (the sacred a-cappella works)

Orpheus chor münchen
Fred Guglhör (conductor)

Initially, I was going to join you with Britten's War Requiem (perhaps a little later). Then.. I came upon this one, which seems just as appropriate. I also found an excellent review that sheds some light on his other works as well.

http://www.musicweb-international.c...ski_survey_777578-2_OC608_TLS111_CHR77148.htm


----------



## Biwa

Ludwig van Beethoven

Christus am Olberge, Op. 85

Placido Domingo (tenor)
Luba Orgonasova (soprano)
Andreas Schmidt (baritone)
Deutsches Sinfonie-Orchester Berlin
Kent Nagano (conductor)


----------



## clockworkmurderer

As usual, I've been listening to my favorite composer, one I like to think of as the OG of violin sonatas. HIF Biber's Mystery Sonatas, particularly the Agony and the Passacaglia, make the hair rise up on the back of my neck. I find myself so absorbed by the sound that I can hardly help slipping into a meditative state while listening. Not that that's so bad or anything.


----------



## Pugg

Biwa said:


> View attachment 84237
> 
> 
> Ludwig van Beethoven
> 
> Christus am Olberge, Op. 85
> 
> Placido Domingo (tenor)
> Luba Orgonasova (soprano)
> Andreas Schmidt (baritone)
> Deutsches Sinfonie-Orchester Berlin
> Kent Nagano (conductor)


This is one of my all time favourites Beethoven works.
I have about 4 recording but the Deutekom/ Gedda one stand above all, (my humble taste of course)


----------



## Pugg

**​
*Lortzing: Die Himmelfahrt Jesu Christi
*
Oratorio for Soloists, Chorus and Orchestra

WDR Rundfunks Chor & Orchester Köln, Helmuth Froschauer:tiphat:


----------



## TxllxT

*Ascension Day Cantatas*


----------



## Biwa

Franz Schubert:

Mass No. 5 in A flat D.678
Offertorium D.963

Tölzer Knabenchor
Wiener Akademie
Martin Haselböck (conductor)


----------



## Grotrian

Bach St. Matthew conducted by Vaughan Williams in the late 1950s on Pearl. A regional orchestra and choir. Humble, sincere, and very moving. Continuo part played on piano. Sung in English because VW wanted the audience to understand the text.


----------



## JosefinaHW

TxllxT said:


>


Belated Happy Easter to all Orthodox Friends!


----------



## Pugg

JosefinaHW said:


> Belated Happy Easter to all Orthodox Friends!


It was ascension day already yesterday


----------



## JosefinaHW

Biwa said:


> View attachment 84035
> 
> 
> Claudio Monteverdi (1567-1643)
> 
> Selva morale e spirituale
> 
> The Sixteen
> Harry Christophers


I really enjoyed watching some of their education program videos! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Pugg said:


> It was ascension day already yesterday


I believe it is June 9th in Orthodox Chruch.


----------



## Pugg

JosefinaHW said:


> I believe it is June 9th in Orthodox Chruch.


Oops.......my fault


----------



## Biwa

Pugg said:


> This is one of my all time favourites Beethoven works.
> I have about 4 recording but the Deutekom/ Gedda one stand above all, (my humble taste of course)


It's a fantastic work! :cheers:
I also have heard good things about Rilling's recording.


----------



## Biwa

JosefinaHW said:


> I really enjoyed watching some of their education program videos! Thanks for sharing.


I completely agree.
The Sixteen are really a terrific group! :tiphat:


----------



## Biwa

Mikko Sidoroff (b.1985)

Panihida

Ossi Jauhiainen (tenor)
Anita Lintu (soprano)
The Krysostomos Chamber Choir
Mikko Sidoroff (conductor)


----------



## UnauthorizedRosin

Hungarian Rhapsody for me, I've been listening to excessively lately.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Kodály*:
Missa brevis
Jézus és a kufárok
Este (Evening)
Mátrai képek (Mátra pictures)

_Helle Charlotte Pedersen (soprano), Maria Streijffert (contralto), Lars Pedersen (tenor), Michael W. Hansen (bass), Torsten Nielsen (bass), Niels Henrik Nielsen (organ)

Danish National Radio Choir, Stefan Parkman_


----------



## Lukecash12

I've been listening to the same note for an hour, and I'm afraid it doesn't sound sacred to me at all... :lol:


----------



## Biwa

Georg Freidrich Handel

Jephtha HWV 70

Markus Schäfer
Gotthold Schwarz
Britta Schwarz
Patrick van Goethem
Miriam Meyer
Birte Kulawikm
Kammerchor der Frauenkirche
Dresdner Barockorchester
Matthias Grünert (conductor)


----------



## Pugg

UnauthorizedRosin said:


> Hungarian Rhapsody for me, I've been listening to excessively lately.


In all your enthusiasm , wrong thread


----------



## Biwa

Giovanni Priuli (1580-1626)

Sacrorum Concentuum

Ecce Grex!


----------



## Pugg

Lukecash12 said:


> I've been listening to the same note for an hour, and I'm afraid it doesn't sound sacred to me at all... :lol:


4'33 by any account :lol:


----------



## Pugg

*Not to be missed*









​*Suppe: Extremum Judicium* (Requiem Oratorio)

Wilfried Zelinka (bass), Margareta Klobucar (soprano), Dshamilja Kaiser (alto), Taylan Reinhard (tenor)
Choir and Extra-Choir of Oper Graz & Grazer Philharmonisches Orchester, Adriano Martinolli


----------



## JosefinaHW

Pugg said:


> ​*Suppe: Extremum Judicium* (Requiem Oratorio)
> 
> Wilfried Zelinka (bass), Margareta Klobucar (soprano), Dshamilja Kaiser (alto), Taylan Reinhard (tenor)
> Choir and Extra-Choir of Oper Graz & Grazer Philharmonisches Orchester, Adriano Martinolli


In my 4x6 "To Listen to Journal" I have 70--and I print very small--70 pages full of new music to listen to!!! Everybody should have this problem, but I am sending you the bill for all the new bookcases I need for all these discs, Pugg!


----------



## Jordan Workman




----------



## Pugg

JosefinaHW said:


> In my 4x6 "To Listen to Journal" I have 70--and I print very small--70 pages full of new music to listen to!!! Everybody should have this problem, but I am sending you the bill for all the new bookcases I need for all these discs, Pugg!


You can send whatever you want, if it will be transferred into your bank account ......


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn; Stabat mater, D383
*
_Sheila Armstrong, Hanna Schaer, Alejandro Ramirez & Philippe Huttenlocher

Lausanne Vocal Ensemble & Lausanne Chamber Orchestra, Philippe Corboz & Michel Corboz_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart Masonic music*

_Peter Schreier / Andreas Schmidt et al _ 
rec.1981


----------



## Biwa

Secret Voices

Codex las huelgas - 13th Century polyphony & sacred latin chant

Anonymous 4


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach, J S:	*

Missa BWV Anh. 25 in C major
Missa BWV Anh. 26 in C minor
orig. by Francesco Durante (1684-1755)
Magnificat in A minor, BWV Anh. 21
orig. by Melchior Hoffmann (c.1679-1715)

Dorothee Mields (soprano), Henning Voss (altus), Henning Kaiser (tenor), Ralf Grobe (bass)

Alsfeld Vocal Ensemble, I Febiamonici Baroque Orchestra, Wolfgang Helbich


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Schütz: Historia von der Geburt Jesu Christi (Weihnachtshistorie)

Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms


----------



## Manxfeeder

Il_Penseroso said:


> Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms


Do you know which recording and conductor?


----------



## Manxfeeder

Pugg said:


> This is one of my all time favourites Beethoven works.
> I have about 4 recording but the Deutekom/ Gedda one stand above all, (my humble taste of course)


Wow. I admit, after I saw Charles Rosen trash it in The Classical Style ("It almost never rises above the merely competent or falls below it"), I've never seriously listened to it. I repent of my prejudice.

Anyway, the Gedda recording is on YouTube. I'm listening now.


----------



## Pugg

Manxfeeder said:


> Wow. I admit, after I saw Charles Rosen trash it in The Classical Style ("It almost never rises above the merely competent or falls below it"), I've never seriously listened to it. I repent of my prejudice.
> 
> Anyway, the Gedda recording is on YouTube. I'm listening now.


The Janowitz one is also good


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi: Requiem*

_Dame Joan Sutherland, Horne, Pavarotti & Talverla
_
Wiener Staatsopernchor/Wiener Philharmoniker, _Sir Georg Solti_:tiphat:


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Manxfeeder said:


> Do you know which recording and conductor?


----------



## DavidA

Monteverdi Vespers / Christie


----------



## JosefinaHW

Grotrian said:


> Bach St. Matthew conducted by Vaughan Williams in the late 1950s on Pearl. A regional orchestra and choir. Humble, sincere, and very moving. Continuo part played on piano. Sung in English because VW wanted the audience to understand the text.


Welcome to TC, Grotrian. It's wonderful to have another fan of sacred music. Jo


----------



## JosefinaHW

Franz von Suppe _Extremum Judicium_ (elaboration of _Requiem in D Minor_) both 1855



The following is a performance of the Requiem. No YouTube video for Extremum Judicium. I'm listening via ClassicsOnline. If you decide to listen to it on ClassicsOnline keep your volume turned down for the first few minutes.


----------



## Pugg

JosefinaHW said:


> Franz von Suppe _Extremum Judicium_ (elaboration of _Requiem in D Minor_) both 1855
> 
> 
> 
> The following is a performance of the Requiem. No YouTube video for Extremum Judicium. I'm listening via ClassicsOnline. If you decide to listen to it on ClassicsOnline keep your volume turned down for the first few minutes.


And.... did you like it as much as I do?


----------



## JosefinaHW

Pugg said:


> And.... did you like it as much as I do?


Well I can't say how much you liked it, but, yes, I am *really* enjoying it. (My apologies, I forgot to give you credit when I made the post...I have no doubt that you are not bothered in the least by it.  )


----------



## dieter

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Bach, J S:	*
> 
> Missa BWV Anh. 25 in C major
> Missa BWV Anh. 26 in C minor
> orig. by Francesco Durante (1684-1755)
> Magnificat in A minor, BWV Anh. 21
> orig. by Melchior Hoffmann (c.1679-1715)
> 
> Dorothee Mields (soprano), Henning Voss (altus), Henning Kaiser (tenor), Ralf Grobe (bass)
> 
> Alsfeld Vocal Ensemble, I Febiamonici Baroque Orchestra, Wolfgang Helbich


So who really composed them? Does anyone know?


----------



## dieter

Bach Lutheran Masses, preferably the Flamig recordings, though I have about 10 versions of each. Such wonerful music. Then again, I played the Suzuki recording of Cantata 102 today, much source of Bach masses here.


----------



## Pugg

dieter said:


> So who really composed them? Does anyone know?


I give you a link, English in the middle .

https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/cpo/detail...sen-Magnificat-Apokryphe-Werke-6/hnum/3277331


----------



## dieter

Pugg said:


> I give you a link, English in the middle .
> 
> https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/cpo/detail...sen-Magnificat-Apokryphe-Werke-6/hnum/3277331


Thanks. Will check out.


----------



## damianjb1

I'm currently listening to this -
View attachment 84487


----------



## JosefinaHW

(a few days early) Bach, _Pentecost Arias_, Bach-Collegium Stuttgart, Helmuth Rilling Listening via ClassicsOnline


----------



## Pugg

​
*Kraus - Sacred Works*

Miserere VB 4
Requiem
Stella coeli VB 10

Annemei Blessing-Leyhausen, Paul Gerhard Adam, Carmen Schüller & Julian Prégardien

Ekkehard Abele Deutscher Kammerchor & La Stagione Frankfurt, Michael Schneider


----------



## Manxfeeder

Pugg said:


> *Kraus - Sacred Works*
> 
> Miserere VB 4
> Requiem
> Stella coeli VB 10


Pugg, you sure have a knack for discovering obscure sacred works. I had no idea Kraus ventured into sacred space. I'm listening to this recording on Spotify.


----------



## Jordan Workman




----------



## Jordan Workman




----------



## Pugg

Manxfeeder said:


> Pugg, you sure have a knack for discovering obscure sacred works. I had no idea Kraus ventured into sacred space. I'm listening to this recording on Spotify.


If I see something in the second shop ( most peole get rid of their CD's ) I always buy it and whilst helping them out, sorting it, I get the cherish from the pie 
Price: next to nothing.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Liszt: Christus (Oratorio)










Sandor Solyom-Nagy, Klara Takacs, Bertalan Hock, Veronika Kincses, Janos Nagy
Hungarian Radio and Television Chorus 
Hungarian State Symphony Orchestra 
Antal Dorati


----------



## Biwa

Toivo Kuula (1883-1918)

Legends 2

Chorus Cathedralis Aboensis
Turku Philharmonic Orchestra
Guards' Brass Ensemble
Timo Lehtovaara (choirmaster)
Raine Ampuja (conductor)
Petri Sakari (conductor)


----------



## Pugg

Manxfeeder said:


> Pugg, you sure have a knack for discovering obscure sacred works. I had no idea Kraus ventured into sacred space. I'm listening to this recording on Spotify.


What's your verdict so far?


----------



## Pugg

Not a mass but still sacred for me:


​
*Mahler:Symphony No. 2 'Resurrection'*

_Ileana Cotrubas (soprano) & Christa Ludwig_ (mezzo-soprano)

Wiener Philharmoniker, Zubin Mehta.


----------



## Biwa

Giuseppe Verdi: Messa da Requiem
Joseph Haydn: Symphonie no.26 "Lamentatione"
Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: Kyrie in D minor, K.341

Ana Maria Martinez
Yvonne Naef
Marius Brenciu
Giorgio Surian
EuropaChorAkademie
SWR Sinfonieorchester Baden-Baden und Freiburg
Sylvain Cambreling (conductor)


----------



## pmsummer

END/BEGINNING
_A programme of Sacred Music by Franco-Flemish composers active in the first half of the 16th century_
*Antoine Brumel, Thomas Crecquillon, Clemens Non Papa, Josquin Desprez, Jackson Hill*
New York Polyphony

_BIS_


----------



## pmsummer

LITANY
_Prayers of St John Chrysostom for each hour of the day and night_
PSALOM, TRISAGION
*Arvo Pärt*
Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir
Lithuanian Chamber Orchestra
Saulius Sondeckis - conductor
The Hilliard Ensemble
Tallinn Chamber Orchestra
Tõnu Kaljuste - conductor

_ECM New Series_


----------



## JosefinaHW

Bach, _St. Matthew's Passion_, Herreweghe 1999 my own CDs


----------



## Pugg

JosefinaHW said:


> Bach, _St. Matthew's Passion_, Herreweghe 1999 my own CDs


Wonderful recording, the only voice I don't like ..... Scholl, it's me ii knowbut I can't get pass that sound.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Fauré; Requiem*
_Lucia Popp/ Simon Estes.
Collin Davis conducting _


----------



## Biwa

Pugg said:


> Wonderful recording, the only voice I don't like ..... Scholl, it's me ii knowbut I can't get pass that sound.


Oh! That sound can more than just pass. Scholl has a heavenly voice! :angel:


----------



## Biwa

Felix Mendelssohn Bartholdy

Magnificat in D
Jesu, meine Freude
Tu es Petrus Op. 111
Wir glauben all an einen Gott
Gloria in Es

Andrea L. Brown
Maria Bernius
Monica Groop
Werner Güra
Michael Volle
Kammerchor Stuttgart
Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie Bremen
Frieder Bernius (conductor)


----------



## Guest

View attachment 84664

Giovanni Pierluigi da Palestrina
Missa Papae Marcelli
Simon Preston - Choir of Westminster Abbey


----------



## Pugg

​
_Haydn, Michael _

Requiem in C minor pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismundo, MH 155
Missa in honorem Sanctae Ursulae, MH 546 'Chiemsee-Messe'

Carolyn Sampson (soprano), Hilary Summers (alto), James Gilchrist (tenor), Peter Harvey (bass)

Choir of The King's Consort, The King's Consort, Robert King


----------



## pmsummer

PILGRIMAGE TO SANTIAGO
*Codex Calixtinus Anonymous, Llibre Vermell de Montserrat Anonymous, 
Cristobal de Morales, Giovanni Pierluigi da Palestrina, Guillaume Dufay, et al.*
Monteverdi Choir
John Eliot Gardiner - director

_Soli Deo Gloria_


----------



## regenmusic

Codex Chantilly : Lamech, Judith et Rachel


----------



## Pugg

_​_*Obrecht: Missa Maria zart*

_The Tallis Scholars, Peter Phillips_:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Braunfels: Grosse Messe (Great Mass), Op. 37*

Simone Schneider (soprano), Gerhild Romberger (alto), Christian Elsner (tenor), Robert Holl (bass) & Heiko Holtmeier (organ)

Philharmonischer Chor Berlin, Berliner Singakademie, Knaben des Staats-und Domchores Berlin & Konzerthausorchester Berlin, Jorg-Peter Weigle:tiphat:


----------



## pmsummer

ABOVE THE STARRS
_Verses, Anthems & Consort Music_
*Thomas Tomkins*
Fretwork
Catherine King, Emma Kirkby, Richard Wistreich, Donald Greig, Jonathan Arnold, Charles Daniels - vocals

_Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## pmsummer

THE LAST SLEEP OF THE VIRGIN
_A Veneration for String Quartet and Handbells_
THE HIDDEN TREASURE
*John Tavener*
SUMMA, FRATRES
*Arvo Pärt*
Chilingirian Quartet

_Virgin Classics_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Morales, Missa Si bona suscepimus*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Stravinsky, Symphony of Psalms*


----------



## Biwa

Herbert Howells (1892-1983) - Requiem
Eric Whitacre (b.1970) - Three Songs of Faith
Donald Grantham (b.1947) - We remember them
Ildebrando Pizzetti (1880-1968) - Messa di Requiem
Stephen Paulus (b.1949) - The Road Home
Eliza Gilkyson (b.1950) - Requiem

Conspirare
Company of Voices
Craig Hella Johnson


----------



## TxllxT

Song of Songs: 'Song of my beloved'


----------



## Pugg

​*Beethoven: Missa Solemnis*;] (Bernstein Royal Edition #11)
Eileen Farrell 
Leonard Bernstein conducting :tiphat:


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

I'm a bit late for Easter/Ascension, but there's never a "wrong" time for music as good as this.


----------



## Pugg

Reichstag aus LICHT said:


> I'm a bit late for Easter/Ascension, but there's never a "wrong" time for music as good as this.
> 
> View attachment 84797


Don't let anyone stop you, to even think that one can play the Matthew passion only at Easter, is just as ridiculous


----------



## pmsummer

SURREXIT CHRISTUS
13th-Century Vespers and Easter Procession
*Maîtrise Notre-Dame de Paris, Ensemble Grégorien*
Sylvain Dieudonné - director

_Hortus_


----------



## pmsummer

EARLY AMERICAN CHORAL MUSIC
_Anthems and Fuging Tunes_
*William Billings*
His Majestie's Clerkes
Paul Hillier - director

_Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## dieter

Bach Cantatas, Suzuki. Man, there is such great music here...


----------



## Pugg

We know, post a nice pic from the cover next time


----------



## Pugg

*Vivaldi ; Nisi Dominus et al*
Teresa Berganza, mezzo soprano :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Gossec:*Grande Messe des Morts

Symphonie à 17 parties in F Rh 64

Maite Arrubarrena, Howard Crook, Claude Darbellay, Roberta Invernizzi
Radio Svizzera Italiana Orchestra, Radio Svizzera Choir, Lugano, Diego Fasolis, Wolf-Dieter


----------



## Xenakiboy

I think I'll give Bach's St Matthew a spin tonight!


----------



## JosefinaHW

Xenakiboy said:


> I think I'll give Bach's St Matthew a spin tonight!


Which one(s)? I find once I start one I keep on pulling the others out... everyone should have such problems!!!!


----------



## Pugg

JosefinaHW said:


> Which one(s)? I find once I start one I keep on pulling the others out... everyone should have such problems!!!!


Your right, so annoying this posts without information


----------



## Xenakiboy

Pugg said:


> Your right, so annoying this posts without information


Sorry, it's the one with Sir David Willcocks. I'll be putting that on in a few hours!


----------



## millionrainbows

Faure, Requiem...


----------



## Ariasexta

Alessandro Grandi(1577-1630)


----------



## Pugg

millionrainbows said:


> Faure, Requiem...


Performance by..........


----------



## Pugg

​
*Berlioz: Requiem & Five Sacred Pieces	*

Grande Messe des Morts, Op. 5 (Requiem)
Tantum ergo
Resurrexit
Bortnyansky:
Pater Noster
Adoremus
Ravanello:
Veni Creator

John Mark Ainsley (tenor), Andrée de Repentigny (soprano), Maren Nelson (contralto), Darquise Bilodeau (soprano), Patrick Wedd (organ)

Orchestre Symphonique de Montréal, Choeur de l'Orchestre Symphonique de Montréal, Charles Dutoit


----------



## Atrahasis




----------



## CDs

Just listened to Brahms Requiem (Karajan) and tonight will finish listening to Mozart Requiem (Herreweghe).


----------



## JosefinaHW

Heinrich von Biber _The Violin Rosary Sonatas_ Rachel Podger (Thanks to Senza Sordino)

Listening via AppleMusic


----------



## Atrahasis

*Stevan Hristić - Vaskrsenje (Resurrection, the oratorio)*
Composer: Stevan Hristić (1885-1958)
Lyrics by Dragutin Ilić.
Composed in 1912.

_Radio Television Belgrade Choir and Symphony Orchestra
Performed in 1992.
Conductor: Bojan Suđić_






+
*Stevan Hristić - Opelo (Requiem)*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22*

_John Aler (tenor), Mark Kruczek (organ)_

Voices of Ascension Chorus and Orchestra, Young Singers of Pennnsylvania, Dennis Keene


----------



## dieter

Telemann's Brocke's Passion. Spotify, the Rene Jacobs recording.


----------



## pmsummer

MIRACLES OF SANT'IAGO
_Medieval Chant & Polyphony for St. James_
*Codex Calixtinus composers*
Anonymous 4

_Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Fauré: Requiem*;Requiem, Op. 48

Ravelavane pour une infante défunte

_Kathleen Battle_ (soprano) & Andreas Schmidt (baritone)

Philharmonia Chorus & Philharmonia Orchestra, Carlo Maria Giulini:tiphat:


----------



## JosefinaHW

Once Again.... Heinrich von Biber _The Violin Rosary Sonatas _Rachel Podger (Thanks to Senza Sordino)
Listening via AppleMusic

Brief video on _scordatura_ used in this music:


----------



## Biwa

Johann Sebestian Bach:

Johannes-Passion

Werner Güra, Benno Schachtner, Sunhae Im, Sebastian Kohlhepp, Johannes Weisser
RIAS Kammerchor
Akademie für Alte Musik Berlin
René Jacobs (conductor)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Suppe*: _Extremum Judicium (Requiem Oratorio)
_
Wilfried Zelinka (bass), Margareta Klobucar (soprano), Dshamilja Kaiser (alto), Taylan Reinhard (tenor)
Choir and Extra-Choir of Oper Graz & Grazer Philharmonisches Orchester, Adriano Martinolli


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Jacobus Vaet was a composer to whom I've not paid much attention - until now! I'm really impressed by his Missa "Ego flos campi"


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn: The Creation*

_Gundula Janowitz, Christa Ludwig, Fritz Wunderlich,_ Werner Krenn, Walter Berry, Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau

Wiener Singverein & Berliner Philharmoniker, _Herbert von Karajan_


----------



## Biwa

Ludwig van Beethoven:

Missa Solemnis

Susanne Bernhard, soprano
Anke Vondung, alto
Pavol Breslik, tenor
Yorck Felix Speer, bass
KlangVerwaltung Chamber Choir
KlangVerwaltung Orchestra
Enoch zu Guttenberg


----------



## Biwa

Arvo Pärt (b.1935)

Da Pacem Domine
Salve Regina
Two Slavonic Psalms
Magnificat
An den Wassern zu Babel
Dopo la vittoria
Nunc dimittis
Littlemore Tractus

Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir
Paul Hillier (conductor)
Christopher Bowers-Broadbent (organ)


----------



## JosefinaHW

I've got so many new discs, but here I am listening to Bach, _St. Matthew Passion_, Rene Jacobs, Akademie fur Alte Musik Berlin



It will NEVER grow old!


----------



## DavidA

JosefinaHW said:


> I've got so many new discs, but here I am listening to Bach, _St. Matthew Passion_, Rene Jacobs, Akademie fur Alte Musik Berlin
> 
> 
> 
> It will NEVER grow old!


This is a superb performance full og drama, if controversial in the way things are balanced.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn: The Creation*
(sung in German)

_Sally Matthews, Ian Bostridge & Dietrich Henschel_

London Symphony Chorus & London Symphony Orchestra, _Sir Colin Davis_

DSD recording, live at the Barbican October 2007 Stereo and multi-channel (5.1).

Sung in German. Text in German with English translation.

Stunning sound :tiphat:


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Fauré: Requiem*;Requiem, Op. 48
> 
> Ravelavane pour une infante défunte
> 
> _Kathleen Battle_ (soprano) & Andreas Schmidt (baritone)
> 
> Philharmonia Chorus & Philharmonia Orchestra, Carlo Maria Giulini:tiphat:


amazing with Kathleen Battle... btw who knows what's going on in life of this Diva? nothing is heard about her....well, I've read there are some news she is preparing for a concert.....but what has she been doing all these years after her epoch in Met? wonderful creature! I think people misunderstood her , misunderstood her for her behavior....


----------



## Pugg

helenora said:


> amazing with Kathleen Battle... btw who knows what's going on in life of this Diva? nothing is heard about her....well, I've read there are some news she is preparing for a concert.....but what has she been doing all these years after her epoch in Met? wonderful creature! I think people misunderstood her , misunderstood her for her behavior....


She's 67, I think retiring is the right thing to do.:angel:


----------



## Biwa

Martin Smolka

Poema de balcones (2008)
Walden, the Distiller of Celestial Dews (2000)
Słone i Smutne - salt and sadness (2006)

Martin Homann (percussion)
SWR Vokalensemble Stuttgart
Marcus Creed (conductor)


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> She's 67, I think retiring is the right thing to do.:angel:


yes, but what did she do in 2000-01-02, etc, nothing was heard about her


----------



## Pugg

helenora said:


> yes, but what did she do in 2000-01-02, etc, nothing was heard about her


2000-present

Battle has continued to pursue a number of diverse projects including the works of composers who are not associated with traditional classical music, performing the works of Vangelis, Stevie Wonder, and George Gershwin.

In August 2000, she performed an all-Schubert program at Ravinia.[34] In June 2001, she and frequent collaborator soprano Jessye Norman performed Vangelis' Mythodea at the Temple of Olympian Zeus in Athens, Greece. In July 2003 she performed at the Ravinia Chicago Symphony Orchestra Gala with Bobby McFerrin and Denyce Graves. In 2006 she and James Ingram sang the song They Won't Go When I Go in a Tribute to Stevie Wonder[35] and she began including Wonder's music in her recitals.[36] In July 2007 she debuted at the Aspen Music Festival performing an all-Gershwin program as part of a season benefit.[37] In October 2007, at a fundraiser for the Keep a Child Alive Charity, Kathleen Battle and Alicia Keys performed the song Miss Sarajevo written by U2's Bono.[38]

On April 16, 2008, she sang an arrangement of The Lord's Prayer for Pope Benedict XVI on the occasion of his Papal State visit to the White House. This marks the second time she sang for a pope. (She first sang for Pope John Paul II in 1985 as soprano soloist in Mozart's Coronation Mass.)[39] Later that year, she performed "Superwoman" on the American Music Awards with Alicia Keys and Queen Latifah. Since that time she has appeared in the occasional piano-voice recital, including a recital of works by Schubert, Liszt, and Rachmaninoff in Costa Mesa, California accompanied by Olga Kern (February 2010) and a recital in Carmel, Indiana accompanied by Joel A. Martin (April 2013).[40][41]


----------



## helenora

yes, I see, but I wouldn't say it's a very busy schedule for such a Diva as she is.....


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rossinietite Messe solennelle*

(original version for piano and harmonium)

_Mirella Freni (soprano), Lucia Valentini-Terrani (mezzo), Luciano Pavarotti (tenor), Ruggero Raimondi _(bass)

*Stabat Mate*r;
_Pilar Lorengar (soprano), Yvonne Minton (mezzo), Luciano Pavarotti (tenor), Hans Sotin (bass)
_
London Symphony Orchestra

London Symphony Chorus, _István Kertész_



> "unsurpassable performances from Mirella Freni, Lucia Valentini-Terrani, Luciano Pavarotti and Ruggero Raimondi with the LSO under István Kertész on this glorious 1970 recording. The Stabat Mater is equally distinguished." Katherine Cooper, Presto Classical, May 2014


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Pugg said:


> *Stabat Mate*r;
> _Pilar Lorengar (soprano), Yvonne Minton (mezzo), Luciano Pavarotti (tenor), Hans Sotin (bass)
> _
> London Symphony Orchestra, London Symphony Chorus, _István Kertész_


You'll never hear a better _Cujus Animam_; Pavarotti wins hands down.


----------



## pmsummer

VOX COSMICA
*Hildegard von Bingen*
_Hirundo Maris_
Arianna Savall - Voice, Medieval Harp, Italian Triple Harp, Lyra, Tibetan Singing Bowl
Petter Udland Johansen - Voice, Hardingfele, Lyra, Fiddle, Monochord
Andreas Spindler - Flutes, Fiddle, Romain Bells, Colascione, Tromba Marina, Voice
Anke Spindler - Nyckelharpa, Fiddles, Viola da Gamba, Voice
David Mayoral - Santur, Percussion, Romain Bells, Voice​
_Carpe Diem Records_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Gottfried Homilius, Der Herr ist Gott*


----------



## Pugg

Reichstag aus LICHT said:


> You'll never hear a better _Cujus Animam_; Pavarotti wins hands down.


Glad someone recognises it :tiphat:


----------



## JosefinaHW

This is a test post.

Please ignore.


----------



## Grotrian

Dvorak Requiem with Karel Ancerl/Czech Philharmonic


----------



## Pugg

Grotrian said:


> Dvorak Requiem with Karel Ancerl/Czech Philharmonic
> 
> View attachment 85525


Stunning work :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Dvorak: Requiem, Op. 89*

_Pilar Lorengar & Tom Krause_, et al

London Symphony Orchestra & Christchurch Cathedral Oxford Choir, _Istvan Kertesz_


----------



## Grotrian

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Dvorak: Requiem, Op. 89*
> 
> _Pilar Lorengar & Tom Krause_, et al
> 
> London Symphony Orchestra & Christchurch Cathedral Oxford Choir, _Istvan Kertesz_


Oh, that looks good! LP also?

Have just been listening to the Sawallisch version, too. Lately, I have been seeking out more of his recordings. He is someone I have taken for granted all too often.


----------



## Pugg

Grotrian said:


> Oh, that looks good! LP also?
> 
> Have just been listening to the Sawallisch version, too. Lately, I have been seeking out more of his recordings. He is someone I have taken for granted all too often.


I found this pic on the net, I do hope to find it someday in LP.
High on the wish list. My favourite from the ones I know .


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> I found this pic on the net, I do hope to find it someday in LP.
> High on the wish list. My favourite from the ones I know .


I sold that one a few years back with the same picture I just purchased a lp on ebay I once had in my collection.I could not find it on cd so I bought it again.
Glad that I have it back.:angel:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schumann:*

Requiem in D flat major, Op. 148
Requiem für Mignon, Op. 98b

Éva Andor (Soprano), Lívia Budai-Batky (Contralto), György Korondi (Tenor), József Gregor (Bass)

Budapest Chorus, Hungarian State Orchestra, Miklós Forrai


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Machaut's _Messe de Nostre Dame_. This recording is not quite as striking as my favourite (Marcel Pérès/Ensemble Organum), but Jeremy Summerly and the Oxford Camerata are always worth listening to:


----------



## SixFootScowl

Went thorough all my Messiah recordings. Listing them from favorite to least favorite.





































This Morten Topp Messiah suffers some from the recording process, but has beautiful voices. An Amazon reviewer put it this way: "... one's ear has adjusted enough to wish that the singing of the choir were better recorded." I have one with a less interesting image and far lower cost than the edition pictured here.









And finally the least favorite being Pearlman, which was bought on a whim and should have been left unbought. It is not bad, just I have better ones.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*: Christus am Ölberge

Scherchen - Maria Stader


----------



## Pugg

​
*George Friedrich Händel; Der Messias*
Sung in German

_ Lucia Popp, Brigitte Fassbaender, Robert Holl, Robert Gambill,
_

Radio-Sinfonie-Orchester Stuttgart / Südfunkchor

Neville Marriner


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi:Requiem
*
Dunn /Curry/ Hadley/ Plishka

Atlanta Symphony Orchestra & Chorus, Robert Shaw


----------



## Marinera

*Biber*_* Requiem *_a 15 in Concerto

La Capella Reial de Catalunya
Le Concert des Nations
Direction: Jordi Savall


----------



## Pugg

​*Salve Regina , Gregorian chant *
Benedictine Monks of the Abbey of St. Maurice & St. Maur, Clervaux


----------



## regenmusic

Heinrich Schütz - Story of the Resurrection of Jesus Christ


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## regenmusic

PAUL D. PEERY Vesper Hymns 100 Bell Symphonic Carillon 1950s MAAS-ROWE 3910 LP


----------



## Pugg

​*Telemann*: Cantatas

Drei sind, die da zeugen im Himmel TWV 1:377 (Cantata for Trinity Sunday, 1711)
Ich hatte viel Bekuemmernis TWV 1:843; (Cantata for the Second Sunday in Lent, 1717)
Wie liegt die Stadt so wueste TWV 1:1629; (Cantata for the Tenth Sunday after Trinity Sunday, 1727)
Er kam, lobsingt ihm TWV 1:377 (Church Music for the Ascension, 1759)
Veronika Winter (soprano), Lena Susanne Norin (alto),

Jan Kobow (tenor) & Ekkehard Abele (bass)

Rheinische Kantorei & Das Kleine Konzert, Hermann Max


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

The Laudantes Consort's box set _Golden Age of the European Polyphony_. Some secular pieces, but mostly sacred works:









I love this collection.


----------



## Pugg

regenmusic said:


> PAUL D. PEERY Vesper Hymns 100 Bell Symphonic Carillon 1950s MAAS-ROWE 3910 LP


Never ever heard even from the guy...do I miss something?


----------



## regenmusic

Pugg said:


> Never ever heard even from the guy...do I miss something?


It's amazing. Think of the most ethereal, cloudy, chilling, drifting, chorusing bell melodies and you have the picture.


----------



## Pugg

regenmusic said:


> It's amazing. Think of the most ethereal, cloudy, chilling, drifting, chorusing bell melodies and you have the picture.


I guess I have to dig deeper can't find it.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Der Herr ist König*: Baroque Bass Cantatas

Liebhold:Mein gantzes Wissen soll Jesu seyn
Des Menschen Sohn ist kommen

Roemhildt:Nichts soll mich Jesu scheiden

Telemann:Sprich treuer Himmel: ja!, TWV 11:30
Der Herr ist König, TWV 7:31

Wolff, C:Ihr Sorgen lasset mich zufrieden
Meines Bleibens ist nicht hier

_Klaus Mertens_ (bass-baritone)

Accademia Daniel, Shalev Ad-El


----------



## regenmusic

Pugg said:


> I guess I have to dig deeper can't find it.


There is currently a vinyl copy rather cheap on eBay right now. It looks like it might be rare, but people haven't discovered it yet.


----------



## Pugg

regenmusic said:


> There is currently a vinyl copy rather cheap on eBay right now. It looks like it might be rare, but people haven't discovered it yet.


Cheap for me always means a risk, seller will probably outside Europe so ridiculous high shipping costs and big arriving risk.
Thanks anyway :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
*St John Passion, BWV245*

Robert Alexander (Soprano), Andrea Ihle (Soprano), Marjana Lipovsek (Contralto), Peter Schreier (Tenor), Ekkehard Wagner (Tenor), Olaf Bär (Baritone), Andreas Scheibner (Baritone), Robert Holl (Bass), Egbert Junghanns (Bass)

Peter Schreier conducting .

Rundfunkchor Leipzig & Staatskapelle Dresden


----------



## JosefinaHW

Bach, _Mache Dich, Mein Herze_,_ Rein St. Matthew Passion _Rene Jacobs

Since yesterday, every time I sit down at my desk I just keep playing this over and over. Is that what an earworm is?


----------



## Pugg

JosefinaHW said:


> Bach, _Mache Dich, Mein Herze_,_ Rein St. Matthew Passion _Rene Jacobs
> 
> Since yesterday, every time I sit down at my desk I just keep playing this over and over. Is that what an earworm is?


Got it in one .......


----------



## Pugg

​*Beethoven:Missa Solemnis* in D major, Op. 123

_Gundula Janowitz (soprano), Christa Ludwig (mezzo), Fritz Wunderlich (tenor), Walter Berry (bass)_

Wiener Singverein & Berliner Philharmoniker, _Herbert von Karajan_


----------



## Biwa

Hymn to the Virgin

Schola Cantorum


----------



## Pugg

​
*Walton :Belshazzar's Feast*, et al.

John Shirley-Quirk

L.S.O Andre Previn


----------



## JosefinaHW

_Können Trännen meiner Wangen Nichts erlangen,_ *St. Matthew's Passion*, Magdalena Kozena, Digital Concert Hall, 13 Oct 2013

The way they ritualized this piece enables me to feel the pain and the frustration. Kozena and Padmore are really something to see. This "scene" is 100x worth the cost of the ticket.


----------



## pmsummer

SPEM IN ALIUM
*Thomas Tallis*
The Tallis Scholars
Peter Phillips - director

_Gimell_


----------



## SixFootScowl

My all time favorite recording of this work:


----------



## JosefinaHW

Dvorak, _Requiem, Sacred Works & Cantatas (box set)_, Czech Philharmonic Orchestra, Prague Philharmonic Choir


----------



## Pugg

JosefinaHW said:


> Dvorak, _Requiem, Sacred Works & Contatas (box set)_, Czech Philharmonic Orchestra, Prague Philharmonic Choir


Not all 8 discs I presume at once I presume.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Pugg said:


> Not all 8 discs I presume at once I presume.


I am growing new ears every day!


----------



## Pugg

JosefinaHW said:


> I am growing new ears every day!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Handel - Messiah*
_Vyvyan · Sinclair · Vickers · Tozzi ·
Royal PO · Beecham_


----------



## DavidA

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Handel - Messiah*
> _Vyvyan · Sinclair · Vickers · Tozzi ·
> Royal PO · Beecham_


The famous HIP performance.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Florent Schmitt: Psaume XLVII / Orchestre de l'O.R.T.F. / Jean Martinon


----------



## SixFootScowl

Paulus from this set:


----------



## Pugg

Florestan said:


> Paulus from this set:


The Lobgesang is also wonderful Florestan .


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

DavidA said:


> The famous HIP performance.


Given its age, it's more of a "hip-replacement" performance.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Currently listening to _Scattered Ashes_, a truly beautiful recording by Philip Cave and the "Magnificat" vocal ensemble.









I bought it a while back, but it's just been given a deserved "10/10" on the _Classics Today_ website.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Pugg said:


> The Lobgesang is also wonderful Florestan .


Yes, with soprano Krisztina Laki!


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

_On the radio:_
Bortniansky - Liturgy for three voices.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Pizzetti*:Messa di Requiem

Due e Tre composizioni corali

Danish National Radio Chamber Choir, Stefan Parkman


----------



## Pugg

​
*Britten: War Requiem, Op. 66*

_Sabina Cvilak (soprano), Ian Bostridge (tenor), Simon Keenlyside (baritone)_

London Symphony Orchestra, London Symphony Chorus, Choir of Eltham College, _Gianandrea Noseda_


----------



## regenmusic

Pugg said:


> I guess I have to dig deeper can't find it.







PAUL D. PEERY "Vesper Hymns 100 Bell Symphonic Carillon" 1950s MAAS-ROWE 3910 LP


----------



## Pugg

regenmusic said:


> PAUL D. PEERY "Vesper Hymns 100 Bell Symphonic Carillon" 1950s MAAS-ROWE 3910 LP


Thank you very much appreciated.:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​*Berlioz: L'Enfance du Christ, Op. 25
*
Susan Graham (mezzo), John Mark Ainsley (tenor), François Le Roux (baritone)

Choeur de l'Orchestre symphonique de Montréal & Orchestre Symphonique de Montréal, Charles Dutoit.
Wonderful cast .


----------



## JosefinaHW

Atrahasis said:


>


After watching _DeProfundis_ I found the following; for me he really does succeed in conveying the peace of mercy:

Arvo Part, _Salve Regina_, version for choir, celesta and string orchestra


----------



## Pugg

​*Spohr*: 
Mass Op. 54
Psalms Op. 85

Dietrich Knothe

Rundfunkchor Berlin, Michael Glaeser


----------



## JosefinaHW

Domenico Zipoli, _San Ignacio_

This is an extremely odd piece to me. I never heard of it before. Why would a composer pick a soprano voice to sing the character of Ignatius of Loyola? The man was a soldier with the personality of a warrior. Does anyone else understand this?


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rossini: Stabat Mater*

_Katia Ricciarelli, Lucia Valentini-Terrani, _Dalmacio Gonzalez & Ruggero Raimondi

Philharmonia Chorus, Carlo Maria Giulini


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Il_Penseroso




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## JosefinaHW

_Dvorak: Sacred Works and Contatas_ I listened to the Requiem from this set on AppleMusic last week and I was intrigued to listen to the rest; it arrived via UPS yesterday, so I'm loading it onto my computer now.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Monteverdi* : Maria vespers.
John Eliot Gardiner


----------



## regenmusic

Michael Praetorius ("probably February 15, 1571 – February 15, 1621" Wikipedia) 

"Christmas Music"


----------



## Pugg

​
*Handel: Messiah*
Donath/ Reynolds / Burrows/ McIntyre

Karl Richter conducting.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Allegri*:Miserere mei, Deus
Palestrina:Stabat mater
Hodie Beata Virgo
Senex puerum portabat
Magnificat primi toni
Litaniae de Beata Virgine Maria, 8vv

_The Choir of King's College, Cambridge, Sir David Willcocks_


----------



## pmsummer

MUSICAL BOOK OF HOURS
_Holy Office Works_
*Guillaume Du Fay, Josquin Desprez, Johannes Ockeghem, Antoine Busnoys*
Pomerium
Alexander Blachly - director
_
Archiv_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn: The Creation*

_Judith Blegen, Lucia Popp, Thomas Moser, Kurt Moll, Kurt Ollmann_

Chor & Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, _Leonard Bernstein_

1996 recording


----------



## pmsummer

EXTEMPORE
_Medieval Liturgical Music and Contemporary Jazz_
*Orlando Concert
Perfect Houseplants*
_
Linn Records_


----------



## JosefinaHW

_The Creation_, Haydn London Philharmonic, Luxon & Popp, Klaus Tennstedt

The tempo is so slow I'm not sure I'm going to make it through this entire recording, but I really want to hear Luxon.


----------



## JosefinaHW

MSummer: "Perfect Houseplants"????



pmsummer said:


> EXTEMPORE
> _Medieval Liturgical Music and Contemporary Jazz_
> *Orlando Concert
> Perfect Houseplants*
> _
> Linn Records_


----------



## Pugg

​*Haydn ; Nelson Mass.*
Sir Neville Marriner


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verhulst: Mass Op. 20*

Nienke Oostenrijk (soprano), Margriet van Reisen (contralto), Marcel Reijans (tenor), Hubert Claessens (bass)

Netherlands Concert Choir, Residentie Orchestra The Hague, Matthias Bamert


----------



## Pugg

​
*Paër:* Il Santo Sepolcro (The Holy Sepulchre)
Preceded by Invito by Giovanni Simon Mayr (1763-1845)

Cornelia Horak (soprano), Miriam Clark (soprano), Vanessa Barkowski (alto), Valer Barna-Sabadus (alto), Thomas Michael Allen (tenor), Klaus Steppberger (tenor), Jens Hamann (bass) & Thomas Stimmel (bass)

Simon Mayr Chorus and Ensemble, Franz Hauk


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Bruckner: Te Deum (Bruno Walter with The New York Philharmonic)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Joseph Haydn *
Messe Nr.5 "Cäcilienmesse"
Lucia Popp, Doris Soffel, Horst Laubenthal, Kurt Moll, Chor des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Rafael Kubelik


----------



## pmsummer

HYMNODY OF EARTH
_A Ceremony of Songs for Choir, Hammer Dulcimer, and Percussion_
*Malcolm Dalglish* - hammer dulcimer
Wendell Barry - librettist
The Ooolites - vocals
Glen Velez - percussion
_
OM_


----------



## Pugg

*Dvorak*:Te Deum, Op.103, B.176

*Janacek*:Glagolitic Mass

Christine Brewer (soprano), Marietta Simpson (mezzo), Karl Dent (tenor), Roger Roloff (baritone)

Atlanta Symphony Orchestra, Robert Shaw


----------



## Pugg

​
*Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22*

_John Aler (tenor), Mark Kruczek (organ)

Voices of Ascension Chorus and Orchestra, Young Singers of Pennnsylvania, Dennis Keene_



> For this performance, which was captured live in this recording, the Voices of Ascension were augmented up to a total of 140 of New York's finest professional singers, probably the largest all-professional chorus that has ever sung this work. Another 140 members of The Young Voices of Pennsylvania sang the children's chorus part. There was an orchestra of over 100 players, including a double number of winds and brass, and four pairs of cymbals and military field drums. Tenor John Aler was the vocal soloist, and Mark Kruczek was at the great Aeolian-Skinner organ at St. John the Divine. Berlioz's requirement of a vast performing space was certainly met on this occasion. _The Cathedral Church of St. John the Divine in New York City_ is the largest Gothic space in the world. It is so vast, in fact, that a fortissimo orchestra or organ chord will reverberate in the cathedral for several seconds, even when the cathedral is packed with thousands and thousands of people, as it was the night of the concert.


----------



## pmsummer

JosefinaHW said:


> MSummer: "Perfect Houseplants"????


http://www.wnyc.org/story/64106-a-jazzmedieval-mass/


----------



## pmsummer

MASS FOR ST. ANTHONY OF PADUA
*Guillaume Du Fay*
Pomerium
Alexander Blachly - director

_Archiv Produktion_


----------



## pmsummer

CREATOR OF THE STARS
_Christmas Music from Earlier Times_
*Anonymous, Praetorious, Erbach, De Lassus, Desprez, Du Fay, Byrd, Ockeghem*
Pomerium
Alexander Blachly - director

_Archiv Produktion_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Berlioz: Grande Messe des Morts, Op. 5 (Requiem)*

_Peter Schreier_

Bayerische Rundfunk Sinfonieorchester, Charles Munch.

Remembering the victims in Nice.


----------



## regenmusic

Manuscrit de Tours


----------



## pmsummer

DE PROFUNDIS
_De Profundis (Psalm 129)- Missa Sillabica - Solfeggio - "And One Of The Pharisees" - Cantate Domino (Psalm 95) - Summa (Credo) - Seven Magnificat Antiphons - The Beatitudes - Magnificat_
*Arvo Pärt*
Theatre of Voices
Paul Hillier - director
_
Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi ; Requiem*

_Birgit Nilsson (soprano), Lili Chookasian (mezzo), Carlo Bergonzi (tenor), Ezio Flagelli (bass)_

Erich Leinsdorf conducting.


----------



## Biwa

Nystedt: Surrounded by the Wonders of Creation

Ensemble96
Øystein Fevang (conductor)


----------



## Pugg

Biwa said:


> View attachment 86575
> 
> 
> Nystedt: Surrounded by the Wonders of Creation
> 
> Ensemble96
> Øystein Fevang (conductor)


I had to use google this time, saw a piece called "Immortal Bach" by same composer.
Sounded good.


----------



## pmsummer

KLINGENDE KATHEDRALEN
_Cathedral Sounds_
*John Dunstable* _(nee, Dunstaple)_
Clemencic Consort
René Clemencic - artistic director, late Gothic positive organ
_
Arte Nova_


----------



## bachstreet boys

*The Sixteen*: Spem In Alium

So good.


----------



## Biwa

Pugg said:


> I had to use google this time, saw a piece called "Immortal Bach" by same composer.
> Sounded good.


This disc contains some beautiful modern choral music. 
2L's surround recording is fabulous! Don't worry...no disco balls! LOL! :lol:


----------



## Biwa

J.S. Bach:

Cantatas BWV 18, BWV 23 & BWV 1

Siri Thornhill (soprano)
Petra Noskaiová (alto)
Marcus Ullmann (tenor)
Jan van der Crabben (bass)
La Petite Bande
Sigiswald Kuijken (conductor)


----------



## pmsummer

SCATTERED ASHES
_Josquin's Miserere and the Savonarolan Legacy_
*Josquin Des Prez, Giovanni Pierluigi da Palestrina, Orlande de 
Lassus, Claude Le Jeune, Jean Lhéritier, Nicolas Gombert, Jacobus 
Clemens Non Papa, William Byrd*
Magnificat - vocal ensemble
Philip Cave - director
_
Linn_


----------



## Pugg

Biwa said:


> View attachment 86620
> 
> 
> J.S. Bach:
> 
> Cantatas BWV 18, BWV 23 & BWV 1
> 
> Siri Thornhill (soprano)
> Petra Noskaiová (alto)
> Marcus Ullmann (tenor)
> Jan van der Crabben (bass)
> La Petite Bande
> Sigiswald Kuijken (conductor)


This is quiet a chance to the one above, I like that, I was born with the wrong key in my blood, according to my piano teacher.


----------



## Biwa

Antonín Dvorák:

Stabat Mater Op. 58

Luba Orgonásová (soprano)
Birgit Remmert (alto)
Piotr Beczala (tenor)
Franz Hawlata (bass)
Symphonieorchester und Chor des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Nikolaus Harnoncourt (conductor)


----------



## Biwa

Roma aeterna

Giovanni Pierluigi da Palestrina: 
Missa Papae Marcelli
Tu es Petrus
Gaudent in colis
Sicut cervus/Sitivit anima mea

Francisco Guerrero: 
Regina caeli

Tomás Luis de Victoria: 
Missa O quam gloriosum
Gaudent in coelis

New York Polyphony


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: Mass in C minor, K. 427 (417a) (Voice)


----------



## Pugg

*Puccini:Messa di Gloria*

_José Carreras, Hermann Prey_

Philharmonia Orchestra, Ambrosian Singers, Claudio Scimone


----------



## Biwa

Franz Schmidt:

Das Buch mit sieben siegeln (The Book of Seven Seals)

Johannes Chum (tenor)
Robert Holl (bass baritone)
Sandra Trattnigg (soprano)
Michelle Breedt (mezzo-soprano)
Nikolai Schukoff (tenor)
Manfred Hemm (bass)
Robert Kovács (organ)
Wiener Singverein
Tonkünstler orchester Niederösterreich
Kristjan Järvi


----------



## Pugg

Biwa said:


> View attachment 86743
> 
> 
> Franz Schmidt:
> 
> Das Buch mit sieben siegeln (The Book of Seven Seals)
> 
> Johannes Chum (tenor)
> Robert Holl (bass baritone)
> Sandra Trattnigg (soprano)
> Michelle Breedt (mezzo-soprano)
> Nikolai Schukoff (tenor)
> Manfred Hemm (bass)
> Robert Kovács (organ)
> Wiener Singverein
> Tonkünstler orchester Niederösterreich
> Kristjan Järvi


Robert Holl: Dutch baritone. 

Is the Järvi guy related to Neeme?


----------



## regenmusic

Pérotin - Viderunt Omnes


----------



## Biwa

Pugg said:


> Robert Holl: Dutch baritone.
> 
> Is the Järvi guy related to Neeme?


Yep, Neeme Järvi is the father of Kristjan, Paavo and Maarika Järvi.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rossini: Stabat Mater*

Katia Ricciarelli, Lucia Valentini-Terrani, Dalmacio Gonzalez & Ruggero Raimondi

Philharmonia Chorus, Carlo Maria Giulini.


----------



## pmsummer

FRAGMENTS
_The fragmented survival of the distant musical past in manuscript collections which are often in incomplete or damaged condition, and to the fragmentation of Christianity into Eastern Orthodoxy and Western Catholicism._
*Anonymous, Perotinus, Matteo Da Perugia, Antonio Zachara da Teramo, Manuel Gazes, John Plousiadenos*
Theatre of Voices
Paul Hillier - director

_Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Woodduck

Motets of Josquin Desprez. Extraordinary composer.


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> *Puccini:Messa di Gloria*
> 
> _José Carreras, Hermann Prey_
> 
> Philharmonia Orchestra, Ambrosian Singers, Claudio Scimone


listening to it now. for the first time in my life, must be somewhat of a "religious" opera, like Rossini's Stabat Mater.....

but ok, should listen till the end to know for sure


----------



## Pugg

helenora said:


> listening to it now. for the first time in my life, must be somewhat of a "religious" opera, like Rossini's Stabat Mater.....
> 
> but ok, should listen till the end to know for sure


And again spot on, wonderful music though .


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> And again spot on, wonderful music though .


absolutely, magnificent ! 
for me Puccini was only operas....
but in fact the most precious stuff all of them composed ( at least for my taste) is in a field of so called " religious" music. 
I think it's due to the fact almost all of them were believers , even practicing it, therefore these religious works are by default wonderfully composed ....so is my point of view without going into details


----------



## DavidA

Handel Messiah / McCreesh

Got this for next to nothing second hand but it is a magnificent performance. Great soloists, choir, the lot!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bruckner: Te Deum* and other works

Te Deum in C major, WAB 45

Psalm 150, for Soprano, Chorus and Orchestra

Maria Stader, Sieglinde Wagner, Ernst Haefliger, Peter Lagger

Chor der Deutschen Oper Berlin & Berliner Philharmoniker, Chor des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Eugen Jochum


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Pugg said:


> ​


For those new to this, the _Stabat Mater_ tells of Mary weeping at the foot of the cross. Going by that album cover, you might be led to believe that it's about chiropractors.


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Bruckner: Te Deum* and other works
> 
> Te Deum in C major, WAB 45
> 
> Psalm 150, for Soprano, Chorus and Orchestra
> 
> Maria Stader, Sieglinde Wagner, Ernst Haefliger, Peter Lagger
> 
> Chor der Deutschen Oper Berlin & Berliner Philharmoniker, Chor des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Eugen Jochum


 I've listen to Te Deum yesterday . Today I'm still in Puccini's Messa di Gloria. it's amazing how he wrote *"Miserere dominus*" part- Verdi's "Big guitar" accompaniment , uncomplicated melody almost suitable for little kids choir and voila purity and light!
my new enlightenment


----------



## pmsummer

THE AGE OF CATHERDRALS
_Music from the Magnus Liber Organi_
*Anonymous, Albertus Parisiensis, Philip the Chancellor, Adam of St. Victor, Leoninus, Perotinus*
Theatre of Voices
Paul Elliott - voice
Alan Bennett - voice
Paul Hillier - voice, director
_
Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Manxfeeder

Palestrina, Missa Assumpta est Maria


----------



## Pugg

helenora said:


> I've listen to Te Deum yesterday . Today I'm still in Puccini's Messa di Gloria. it's amazing how he wrote *"Miserere dominus*" part- Verdi's "Big guitar" accompaniment , uncomplicated melody almost suitable for little kids choir and voila purity and light!
> my new enlightenment


That's how we help each other on this forum, isn't it great?


----------



## Pugg

​
*Vivaldi*:Gloria in D major, RV589
Magnificat, RV611

_Teresa Berganza & Lucia Valentini Terrani (mezzos)
_
New Philharmonia Chorus & Orchestra, Riccardo Muti


----------



## JosefinaHW

pmsummer said:


> http://www.wnyc.org/story/64106-a-jazzmedieval-mass/


I don't ever remember hearing about the _The L'Homme arme_ tune and masses; I will look into this, but any comments you would like to make about it would be greatly appreciated! Also, are you aware of any extant examples of lessons taught in music in the Quadrivium of the Middle Ages--I have no particular university in mind? (Sorry it took me so long to thank you for your post.)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Sacred Music in 18th-Century Naples*

Manna:Lectio VIII Defunctorum

Santangelo:Sinfonia in F major

Sellitto:Stabat Mater

Abchordis Ensemble


----------



## pmsummer

VESPRO DELLA BEATA VERGINE
_Second Vespers for the Feast of the Annunciation of the Blessed Virgin_
*Chiara Margarita Cozzolani*
Hannke van Proosdij - organ
John Dorenburg - violone
David Tayler - theorbo
Magnificat - vocal ensemble
Warren Stewart - director
_
Musica Omnia_


----------



## pmsummer

MISSA APOSTOLORUM (1568)
_Messa d'Intavolatura d'organo_
*Claudio Merulo*
Frédéric Muñoz - organ
Grupo Vocal Grégor
Dante Andreo - director
_
Naxos_


----------



## pmsummer

JosefinaHW said:


> I don't ever remember hearing about the _The L'Homme arme_ tune and masses; I will look into this, but any comments you would like to make about it would be greatly appreciated! Also, are you aware of any extant examples of lessons taught in music in the Quadrivium of the Middle Ages--I have no particular university in mind? (Sorry it took me so long to thank you for your post.)


Oops! Missed this.
The first version I heard was:

_MISSA L'HOMME ARMÉ
Johannes Ockeghem
Capella Alamire
Peter Urquhart, director

Musical Heritage Society _

Followed by:

_L'HOMME DE ARMÉ MASSES
Josquin des Prés
The Tallis Scholars
Peter Phillips, dir.

Gimell _

And then:

_MISSA L'HOMME ARMÉ
Guillaume Dufay
Oxford Camerata
Jeremy Summerly, dir.

Naxos _


----------



## pmsummer

MISSA L'HOMME ARMÉ
SUPREMUM EST MORTALIBUS BONUM
*Guillaume Dufay*
Oxford Camerata
Jeremy Summerly - director
_
Naxos_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert*: Missa Solemnis

Schubert: Mass No. 5 in A flat major, D678

Stabat Mater in G minor, D 175

Salve Regina in B flat major, D106

Soile Isokoski (soprano), Monica Groop (mezzo), Marcus Ullman (tenor), Juha Kotilainen (bass)

Tapiola Sinfonietta, Peter Schreier Choir, Peter Schreier


----------



## pmsummer

THE LAST SLEEP OF THE VIRGIN
_A Veneration for String Quartet and Handbells_
THE HIDDEN TREASURE
*John Tavener*
SUMMA, FRATRES
*Arvo Pärt*
Chilingirian Quartet
_
Virgin Classics_


----------



## regenmusic

Rimsky-Korsakov - Christmas Eve: Orchestral Suite (1895)


----------



## Pugg

regenmusic said:


> Rimsky-Korsakov - Christmas Eve: Orchestral Suite (1895)


Christmas comes early this year.
( Just kidding)


----------



## Pugg

_
_​
*Bach, J S: St John Passion, BWV245*

Peter Schreier (Tenor), Robert Holl (Bass), Roberta Alexander (Soprano), Marjana Lipovsek (Mezzo-Soprano), Olaf Bär (Baritone), Rundfunkchor Leipzig (Chorus), Marjana Lipovsek (Contralto), Andrea Ihle (Soprano), Egbert Junghanns (Bass), Ekkehard Wagner (Tenor), Andreas Scheibner (Baritone)

Staatskapelle Dresden, Rundfunkchor Leipzig, Peter Schreier


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*:Missa Solemnis in D major, Op. 123

Edith Wiens (soprano), Janice Taylor (mezzo), John Aler (tenor), Tom Krause (baritone)

*Mozart*:Mass in C minor, K427 'Great'

Sylvia McNair (soprano), Delores Ziegler (soprano), John Aler (tenor), William Stone (baritone)

Atlanta Symphony Orchestra, Robert Shaw


----------



## Pugg

*Bernstein: Mass*
Alan Titus / Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Pugg

​
*Vivaldi: Sacred works* , vol 1
_Vittorio Negri _


----------



## Pugg

​
*Scarlatti, D*:Stabat Mater a 10 voci
5 Sonatas for Organ
Salve Regina

Choir of Christ Church Cathedral Oxford, Francis Grier


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Scarlatti, D*:Stabat Mater a 10 voci
> 5 Sonatas for Organ
> Salve Regina
> 
> Choir of Christ Church Cathedral Oxford, Francis Grier


beautiful! I like it too


----------



## Pugg

​
*Howells: Stabat Mater / Te Deum*

Te Deum
Benjamin Hulett (tenor)
Sine Nomine, Op. 37
Alison Hill (soprano)

Stabat Mater
Benjamin Hulett (tenor)

The Bach Choir & Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra, David Hill


----------



## Pugg

​
*Vivaldi; Nisi Dominus et al.
Teresa Berganza.*


----------



## Biwa

J.S.Bach: 
St. John's Passion
"Da Jesus an dem Kreuze Stund", BWV 621; "Christus, der uns selig macht", BWV 620; "O Lamm Gottes unschuldig", BWV 618; "Nun danket alle Gott", BWV 657

Jacob Händl Gallus: Ecce quomodo moritur
Johann Hermann Schein: Gott sei uns gnadig und barmherzig; Da Jesus an dem Kreuze Stund; O Lamm Gottes unschuldig
Dietrich Buxtehude: Praeludium in F-sharp minor, BuxWV 146
Johann Crüger: Nun danket alle Gött

Nicholas Mulroy; Matthew Brook; Robert Davies; Joanne Lunn; Clare Wilkinson 
Dunedin Consort
John Butt (director & organ/harpsichord preludes)

University of Glasgow Chapel Choir
James Grossmith


----------



## pmsummer

REQUIEM MASS
_Officium Defunctorum, 1605_
*Tomás Luis de Victoria*
Westminster Cathedral Choir
David Hill - Master of Music
_
Hyperion_


----------



## Poodle




----------



## Pugg

​
*Monteverdi: Vespro della beata Vergine (1610)*

Montserrat Figueras, Maria Cristina Kiehr, Livio Picotti, Paolo Costa, Guy de Mey, Gian Paolo Fagotto, Gerd Turk, Pietro Spagnoli, Roberto Abondanza, Daniele Carnovich

La Capella Reial, Coro del Centro Musica Antica di Padova, Jordi Savall


----------



## Pugg

​
*Liszt*; Via Crucis
Netherlands Chamber orchestra / Reinbert de Leeuw.


----------



## Poodle

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Liszt*; Via Crucis
> Netherlands Chamber orchestra / Reinbert de Leeuw.


I have that one :tiphat:


----------



## Ferrariman601

I've been bouncing around between Haydn's mass no. 8, Bach's B Minor Mass and a few of the cantatas that were sources for that piece, Haydn's Missa Sancta Caeciliae, and C.P.E. Bach's Magnificat.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Ferrariman601 said:


> I've been bouncing around between Haydn's mass no. 8, Bach's B Minor Mass and a few of the cantatas that were sources for that piece, Haydn's Missa Sancta Caeciliae, and C.P.E. Bach's Magnificat.


:Ferrariman601: Please share what particular recordings of each you were/are listening to. Thanks


----------



## JosefinaHW

Bach, _Weinen, Klagen... Cantatas BWV 12, 38, 75_ Philippe Herreweghe (This is also a new purchase for me.)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Cherubini*: Requiem in D minor

Philharmonia Orchestra & Ambrosian Chorus, Riccardo Muti


----------



## davidpneff




----------



## DavidA

Handel Messiah / Beecham

Ps Please don't tell my HIP friends or they'll never speak to me again!


----------



## Pugg

DavidA said:


> Handel Messiah / Beecham
> 
> Ps Please don't tell my HIP friends or they'll never speak to me again!


----------



## Biwa

Händel - Messiah

Coro della Radio Svizzera
I Barocchisti
Diego Fasolis (conductor)


----------



## Ralfy

The first few disks of the HM box set:


----------



## Pugg

*Mozart: Requiem in D minor, K626*

Edith Mathis, Hans Haselböck, Julia Hamari, Norbert Balatsch & Wieslaw Ochman

Konzertvereinigung, Wiener Staatsopernchor & Wiener Philharmoniker, Karl Böhm


----------



## pmsummer

APOKALYPSIS
_Oratorio in Ancient Greek, from the Revelation to St. John, for 5 soloists, women's chorus, brass, double basses & percussion_
*René Clemencic*
Wolfgang Bankl - bass baritone
Christian Bauer - tenor
Johannes Chum - tenor
Clemencic Consort Orchestra 
René Clemencic - conductor, composer
Jeffrey Gall Counter - tenor
Bernhard Landauer - counter tenor
Women of the Vienna Chamber Choir
_
Arte Nova_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach, J S: St Matthew Passion, BWV244*

Gundala Janowitz, Christa Ludwig, Peter Schreier, Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, Walter Berry, Horst Laubenthal, Anton Diakov

Wiener Singverein, Chor der Deutschen Oper Berlin & Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan


----------



## Guest

Machaut Messe de Nostre Dame Schola Machaut Rebecca Stewart

A concert review:
The overall subject of this year's festival is "10 centuries of polyphony". One of the earliest and also one of the most famous pieces of polyphony is certainly the Messe de Nostre Dame by Guillaume de Machaut. It may be not that frequently performed live, but it has been recorded quite a number of times. It was the subject of workshops given by Marcel Pérès and Rebecca Stewart. In the afternoon the mass - placed in the context of a devotional mass to the Virgin Mary - was performed by the 'Schola: Machaut', directed by Rebecca Stewart. The performance therefore reflected Ms Stewart's view on this work. I doubt if many music lovers who know Machaut's mass pretty well, would have recognized it from the performance, if they hadn't known beforehand that it was this mass which was going to be performed. The interpretation was different from any performance I have ever heard. 
The first thing striking me was the very slow tempo: the whole performance lasted about an hour, whereas the recording by the Taverner Consort, for instance, which also performs the mass within a liturgical setting, takes about 45 minutes. 
One of the characteristics of this mass is the alternation of long and short notes. In her programme notes Rebecca Stewart writes: "For him [Machaut] his French language was inseparable from his French music. Such uniquely French qualities as the short-long phrasing and the principle of levée (in which the supposedly unaccented short syllable - or in music, tone - is given more emphasis than the long syllable) may be found at every rhythmic level in the mass. This phenomenon produces a specifically French cadence within a phrase in which the 'normal' alternation of ebb and flow is virtually absent. The result is a musical tension which slowly but inexorably increases until the end of each section and movement."
I found this particularly striking in the largely homophonic and declamatory Gloria and Credo, where the contrast to the settings of the concluding 'Amen', in which Machaut makes use of the 'hoquetus' technique, was much stronger than I have ever heard before. 
Another remarkable aspect of this performance was the use of dynamics: it isn't very often that crescendi and diminuendi are used in music of the renaissance. In addition, there was a regular sliding from one note to another or towards a single note, as well as stressing single notes within a phrase, in particular in the plainchant. A most peculiar effect. And then there was the specific colouring of the voice, which is difficult to describe, but is certainly most unusual in performances of this kind of music. It is impossible for me to tell whether this is the right way to perform this great work. I needed some time to get used to this way of singing. In this performance the Messe de Nostre Dame became less straightforward, less 'robust' and more intimate than in other performances. In my experience the mass had a stronger emotional impact than usual. Others may feel differently, but one thing is for certain: provoking interpretations like this are an invaluable part of the festival.


----------



## pmsummer

ENGLISH ROYAL FUNERAL MUSIC
*Henry Purcell, Thomas Morley, Thomas Tomkins, Thomas Weelkes*
Vov Luminis
Lionel Meunier - direction
_
Ricercar_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi:Requiem*

Leontyne Price (soprano), Rosalind Elias (mezzo-soprano), Jussi Björling (tenor), Giorgio Tozzi (bass)

Wiener Philharmoniker, Singverein der Gesellscaft der Musikfreunde, Wien, Fritz Reiner

*Verdi; Quattro Pezzi Sacri;*
Yvonne Minton (mezzo-soprano)

Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra and Master Chorale, Zubin Mehta

"


> Reiner's opening of the Requiem is very slow and atmospheric...Yet as the work proceeds the performance soon sparks into life, and there is some superb and memorable singing from a distinguished team of soloists. THe recording has a spectacularly wide dynamic range" Penguin Guide, 2010 **/*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bruckner: Mass No. 1 in D Minor*

Edith Mathis, Marga Schiml, Wieslaw Ochman, Karl Ridderbusch, Elmar Schloter
Chor der Deutschen Oper Berlin & Berliner Philharmoniker, Chor des Bayerischen Rundfunks,
Eugen Jochum


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rossini: Stabat Mater*

(1831/32 Original Version) with sections by Giovanni Tadolini. Orchestration by Antonino Fogliani

Majella Cullagh (soprano), José Luis Sola (tenor) & Mirco Palazzi (bass)

Giovanna d'Arco

Orchestration by Marco Taralli

Marianna Pizzolato (mezzo-soprano)

Camerata Bach Choir, Poznan & Württemberg Philharmonic Orchestra, Antonino Fogliani


----------



## JosefinaHW

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Bruckner: Mass No. 1 in D Minor*
> 
> Edith Mathis, Marga Schiml, Wieslaw Ochman, Karl Ridderbusch, Elmar Schloter
> Chor der Deutschen Oper Berlin & Berliner Philharmoniker, Chor des Bayerischen Rundfunks,
> Eugen Jochum


Great Minds, My Friend, I was listening to this two days ago, I just didn't post it on here.


----------



## Pugg

JosefinaHW said:


> Great Minds, My Friend, I was listening to this two days ago, I just didn't post it on here.


It's such a impressive work, genius almost.


----------



## Pugg

​*ETA Hoffmann: Missa in D Minor & Miserere*

Miserere in B flat minor, AV42
Missa in D minor, AV18

Sibylla Rubens (soprano), Jutta Boehnert (soprano), Rebecca Martin (mezzo-soprano), Thomas Cooley (tenor), York Felix Speer (bass)

WDR Rundfunkchor Koln, WDR Sinfonieorchester Koln, Rupert Huber


----------



## Guest

de Machaut on a Saturday afternoon.


----------



## Hampshire Hog

Bernstein Mass.
Nagano et al.

I like this more than I somehow expect to.
But love the way the libretto and music are so beautifully integrated.


----------



## helenora

I'm listening to Palestrina, motets. Don't want to listen to romantic music right now. Palestrina is very clear.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22*

_John Aler (tenor), Mark Kruczek (organ)_

Voices of Ascension Chorus and Orchestra, Young Singers of Pennnsylvania, Dennis Keene.

Food for the ears and audio speakers.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn: The Creation*

Elly Ameling, soprano (Gabriel), Werner Krenn, tenor (Uriel), Tom Krause, bass (Raphael) Erna Spoorenberg, soprano (Eva) & Robin Fairhurst, bass (Adam)

Wiener Staatsopernchor & Wiener Philharmoniker, Karl Münchinger


----------



## helenora

Mozart Requiem conducted by *Celibidache*, one of the few great conductors and real musicians. What a musician ! despite of the fact that I still can´t stand some of his comments about others and his views.

I´ll search for a thread with conductors .....


----------



## Pugg

​
*Johann Joseph Fux: Lux Æterna - Sacred Works
*

Graduale in Missa pro Defunctis K146
Kirchensonate in G K320
Ave Regina caelorum K205
Sonata a Santo Sepolcro K376
Alma Redemptoris Mater K186
Ave Maria K151
Pastorale K396
Ad te, Domine levavi K153
In expositione funeris
Libera me Domine K54

Armonico Tributo Austria, Domkantorei Graz, Grazer Choralschola, Lorenz Duftschmid


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Pugg

​
*Delius: A Mass of Life*

Requiem

Rebecca Evans, Joan Rodgers, Jean Rigby, Nigel Robson, Peter Coleman-Wright

Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra & Chorus, Waynflete Singers, Richard Hickox

On loan from a next door neighbour, I must hear this he said.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

DavidA said:


> Handel Messiah / Beecham
> 
> Ps Please don't tell my HIP friends or they'll never speak to me again!


If it's on LP, play it at 78rpm and it'll sound like Gardiner, albeit with the mice from _Bagpuss_ on vocals.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Bach's take on Pergolesi's "Stabat Mater" is fascinating:









Fine recording, as ever, from Masaaki Suzuki.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

^^^

Great recording of _Paulus_, which is a great oratorio in its own right.


----------



## Bachiana

Messiaen: Les Visions de l'Amen by the Labèque sisters. L'Amen du désir is for me the most impressive part of the whole work.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Pugg

​
*Mendelssohn: Elijah, Op. 70*

Willard White (bass), Rosalind Plowright (soprano), Linda Finnie (contralto) & Arthur Davies (tenor)

London Symphony Chorus & London Symphony Orchestra, Richard Hickox


----------



## Oliness

The Lord's Prayer - the Albert Hay Malotte version.

Particularly this singer's renditions:


----------



## John Kiunke

Haydn Thereisenmesse, Mozart Coronation Mass, Handel Israel in Egypt


----------



## Pugg

Oliness said:


> The Lord's Prayer - the Albert Hay Malotte version.
> 
> Particularly this singer's renditions:


Someone you know, or is that you?


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mayr: Requiem in G minor*

Siri Karoline Thornhill, Katharina Ruckgaber (sopranos), Theresa Holzhauser, Brigitte Thoma (altos), Markus Schäfer, Robert Sellier (tenors), Martin Berner, Ludwig Mittelhammer, Virgil Mischok (basses)

Simon Mayr Chorus and Ensemble, Franz Hauk


----------



## Oliness

Pugg said:


> Someone you know, or is that you?


Nope, just really like her voice. Also listening to her version of Schubert's Ave Maria:


----------



## helenora

*Missa pro defunctis Felipe de Magalhaes*

really mind blowing, I think it's due to a capella singing and acoustic


----------



## Pugg

helenora said:


> *Missa pro defunctis Felipe de Magalhaes*
> 
> really mind blowing, I think it's due to a capella singing and acoustic


Oh dear, Deprofundis enthusiasm got under your skin?


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> Oh dear, Deprofundis enthusiasm got under your skin?


yes, Love it! and continue with this

and Zelenka is always special for me


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> Oh dear, Deprofundis enthusiasm got under your skin?


and my god, they are incredibly beautiful these late renaissance/early baroque works...once you listen to them you get hooked up and simply keep up listening to them....hehe, they are addictive in some way, at least for me

kinda transcendental beauty in them, well, don't really like this word transcendental - make one confused what is behind this meaning- but still it describes to some extend what it is about


----------



## Guest

This music is an old love of mine,great music.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Handel: Judas Maccabaeus, HWV 63*
Sung in German

_Ernst Haefliger, Peter Schreier, Theo Adam & Gundula Janowitz_

Solistenvereinigung, Großer Chor des Berliner Rundfunks & Rundfunk-Sinfonieorchester Berlin, Helmut Koch


----------



## deprofundis

*Antoine Brumel *on on the choral music serie box-set of 4 cd called O magnum mysterium.The recording not top notch it dose has some minor lack maybe since it's aged .But the first time i heard Brumel out of this massive 4cds box set this stand up has so
awesome perhaps Brumel wrote ''some'' of the prettiest missa of his time?


----------



## Pugg

​
*Vivaldi:Gloria in D major, RV589*

Magnificat, RV611
ed. Malipiero

_Teresa Berganza & Lucia Valentini Terrani (mezzos)_

New Philharmonia Chorus & Orchestra, Riccardo Muti


----------



## Atrahasis

*Kornelije Stanković - Liturgija Sv. Jovana Zlatoustog*
Performed by Radio Television Serbia Choir in 1999.
Solo: Vlado Mikić, bass
Conductor: Bojan Suđić


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart Masonic music*

Peter Schreier / Andreas Schmidt and many more 
rec.1981


----------



## helenora

*Vivaldi Stabat Mater*

it's a must listen for everyone. Sublime! I think it's underrated, but on this forum people listen to such things more ....usually listener are more into Bach and 19th century stuff.


----------



## Ingélou

helenora said:


> *Vivaldi Stabat Mater*
> 
> it's a must listen for everyone. Sublime! I think it's underrated, but on this forum people listen to such things more ....usually listener are more into Bach and 19th century stuff.


I love Vivaldi's Stabat Mater - I can see that you are a person of good taste! :tiphat:


----------



## helenora

Ingélou said:


> I love Vivaldi's Stabat Mater - I can see that you are a person of good taste! :tiphat:


thanks Ingélou. Here most of us have already developed or have been developing somewhat of a good taste I suppose


----------



## Pugg

helenora said:


> thanks Ingélou. Here most of us has already developed or has been developing somewhat of a good taste I suppose


The most are however good manners is another question.


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> The most are however good manners is another question.


 right 

well, let´s say people that I mostly read and pay attention to their posts on this forum have this thing called good taste in CM


----------



## Pugg

Next on:








*Bertoni*:
Miserere /Veni Creator/ Beatus Vir..
Soloist / I Solisti Veneti.
Claudo Scimone


----------



## Pugg

​
*Cimarosa: Requiem in G minor*

Elly Ameling (soprano), Birgit Finnilä (contralto), Richard van Vrooman (tenor), Kurt Widmer (bass)

Chorus Of The Festival De Montreux, Orchestre de Chambre de Lausanne, Montreux Festival Chorus, Vittorio Negri


----------



## pmsummer

SACRED MUSIC FROM NOTRE-DAME CATHEDRAL
*Léonin*_ (fl. c. 1163-1190)_
*Pérotin* _(fl.c. 1180-1225)_
Tonus Peregrinus
Antony Pitts - director
_
Naxos_


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Vivaldi:Gloria in D major, RV589*
> 
> Magnificat, RV611
> ed. Malipiero
> 
> _Teresa Berganza & Lucia Valentini Terrani (mezzos)_
> 
> New Philharmonia Chorus & Orchestra, Riccardo Muti


I'm listening to it right now, and here it's your post, so I had no need to post it again, - but just use as a quote- because it's the same CD


----------



## JosefinaHW

:Helenora: ugg: I thought I'd join the Vivaldi Party! I'm listening to a different performance of the _Gloria in D Major_ RV 539, though. I'm listening to the performance included in the box set I mention below.

Helenora, I know the other day you were raving about the sacred works by Vivaldi, but I didn't have time to elaborate. I'm a devotee of almost all of Vivaldi's music and there is a fantastic sale going on right now at PrestoClassical.co.UK on Hyperion Recordings. 

_Vivaldi: The Complete Sacred Music_, The King's Consort, Robert King (11 discs almost 13 hours) is only $53.06 plus a few dollars shipping! This is a fabulous price for these wonderful recordings. I STRONGLY recommend you purchase this set. It is $103 new on AmazonUS (I see, however, there is also a "used" set for approx. $53 from Nevada on AmazonUS.) 

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/search.php?searchString=Vivaldi+Complete+Sacred+Music


*Ruggieri:*​*Gloria RV ANH. 23**Vivaldi:*​*Magnificat RV610a (version for double choir)*
*Lauda, Jerusalem, RV609*
*Kyrie, RV587*
*Credo, RV591*
*Dixit Dominus, RV594*
*In furore iustissimae irae, RV626*
*Longe mala, umbrae, terrores, RV629*
*Clarae stellae, scintillate, RV625*
*Canta in prato, ride in monte, RV623*
*Introduzione al miserere, RV 638 'Filiae maestae Jerusalem'*
*Nulla in mundo pax sincera, motet for soprano, strings & continuo, RV 630*
*Dixit Dominus, RV595*
*Domine ad adiuvandum me (Psalm 69), RV593*
*Credidi propter quod, RV605*
*Beatus vir, RV598*
*Beatus vir, RV597*
*Juditha Triumphans, RV644*
*In turbato mare irato, RV627*
*Non in pratis aut in hortis RV641*
*Stabat Mater, RV621*
*O qui coeli terraeque serenitas, RV631*
*Deus tuorum militum RV612*
*Confitebor tibi, Domine RV596*
*Beatus vir RV795*
*Salve Regina, RV 617*
*Laudate Dominum, RV606*
*In exitu Israel, RV 604*
*Nisi Dominus (Psalm 126), RV608*
*Laetatus sum (psalm 121), R.607*
*Laudate pueri, RV601*
*Vestro Principi divino - Mottetto per contralto, archi e continuo RV 633 in F major*
*Introduzione al Gloria, RV 639 'Jubilate, o amoeni chori'*
*Gloria, RV588*
*Sum in medio tempestatum RV632*
*Laudate pueri, RV600*
*Cur sagittas, cur tela RV637*
*Sanctorum meritis, RV 620*
*Salve Regina, RV 616*
*Laudate pueri, RV602*
*Salve Regina, RV 618*
*Introduzione al Dixit Dominus, RV 635 'Ascende laeta'*
*Gaude mater Ecclesia RV613*
*Vos aurae per montes RV634*
*Gloria Patri RV602a*
*Gloria in D major, RV589*
*Nisi Dominus RV803*
*Introduzione al Gloria, RV 642 'Ostro picta, armata spina'










*
Now, as to being ALL Vivaldi's sacred music, this might be only as of 2005 when the recordings were released as a box set; also, I think that they are still discovering music of Vivaldi.

Also, I LOVE (major understatement) Baroque music and Hyperion has loads of wonderful Baroque (and other) recordings. Another that I highly recommend (and I believe Pugg also recommends this recording, we'll see..) is Angela Hewitt performing Bach on piano.

*Angela Hewitt plays Bach*

[HR][/HR]
*Bach, J S:*​*Fantasia in C minor, BWV906*
*Two-part Inventions Nos. 1-15, BWV772-786*
*Three-part Inventions (Sinfonias) Nos. 1-15, BWV787-801*
*Chromatic Fantasia & Fugue in D minor, BWV903*
*English Suites Nos. 1-6, BWV806-811*
*French Suites Nos. 1-6, BWV812-817*
*Partitas Nos. 1-6, BWV825-830*
*The Well-Tempered Clavier, Books 1 & 2*
2008 Recording
*Italian Concerto, BWV971*
*Capriccio sopra la lontananza del suo fratello dilettissimo, BWV992*
*Capriccio in E major, BWV993*
*Duets Nos. 1-4, BWV802-805*
*French Overture in B minor, BWV831*
*Goldberg Variations, BWV988*
*Toccatas, BWV910-916*
*Fantasia & Fugue in A minor, BWV904*
*Aria Variata in A minor, BWV989 'alla Maniera Italiana'*
*Keyboard Sonata in D major, BWV963*
*Suite in A major, BWV832*
*Suite in F minor, BWV823*
*Adagio in G major, BWV968*
*Fugue in C major, BWV953*
*Chorale Prelude BWV728 'Jesu, meine Zuversicht'*
*Chorale Prelude BWV691 'Wer nun den lieben Gott lässt walten'*
*Fantasia & Fugue in A minor, BWV944*
*Nine Little Preludes, BWV924-930*
*Six Little Preludes, BWV933-938*
*Five Little Preludes, BWV939-943*
*Prelude in C minor, BWV999*
*Prelude & Fugue in A minor, BWV894*
*Aria Variata in A minor, BWV989 'alla Maniera Italiana'*
*Keyboard Sonata in D Minor, BWV964

This box set of 15 discs is $63/$67. AmazonUS/PrestoUK

*


----------



## helenora

Thank you very much JosefinaHW!

I'm well equipped with music of JS Bach, as for Vivaldi, it's a wonderful set.:angel:
I'm on my way discovering more of his music. 
Yesterday I was listening only this sort of music


----------



## Pugg

@ JosefinaHW / helenora 
Did you ever seen this set: http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Philips/4622342
It says download only but if you use the barcode you can find it on the net .


----------



## JosefinaHW

Pugg said:


> @ JosefinaHW / helenora
> Did you ever seen this set: http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Philips/4622342
> It says download only but if you use the barcode you can find it on the net .


ugg: Thanks for the tip. I was not aware of this set before but I have started to listen to the samples.


----------



## deprofundis

Ockay guys look i know im annoying whit this box set of missa called O magnum mysterium featuring big name of classical music of renaissance, it took me time to get familiar whit this four cd. I preffer a larger ensemble this is why i did not get Ockeghem ,Dufay, Josquin missa since they were 6 voice or less, and were more move by the 12 voices Brumel more.
Neverless tonight im lisening to guillaume Dufay '' ecce ancilla domini' for 4 voices' and Ockeghem missa pro defunctis for 2 or 4 voices.Great set of cds even if some think of this as average to cheap, i would called it decent overall.So your a newbie to renaissance missa you wont a heatly dose of flemish polyphony there you have it, dont thank me thank brilliant.I wwould like to says i turn off invitation to party tonight and last time, i need peace and quiet moments i guess.


----------



## pmsummer

deprofundis said:


> Ockay guys look i know im annoying whit this box set of missa called O magnum mysterium featuring big name of classical music of renaissance, it took me time to get familiar whit this four cd. I preffer a larger ensemble this is why i did not get Ockeghem ,Dufay, Josquin missa since they were 6 voice or less, and were more move by the 12 voices Brumel more.
> Neverless tonight im lisening to guillaume Dufay '' ecce ancilla domini' for 4 voices' and Ockeghem missa pro defunctis for 2 or 4 voices.Great set of cds even if some think of this as average to cheap, i would called it decent overall.So your a newbie to renaissance missa you wont a heatly dose of flemish polyphony there you have it, dont thank me thank brilliant.I wwould like to says i turn off invitation to party tonight and last time, i need peace and quiet moments i guess.


Great box set. :cheers:


----------



## helenora

*Bach Mass in B minor*. with Celibidache as usual 

But oh my, I can't move further than Kyrie, it's mesmerizing and I keep listening to it.

PS
I realize completely how well we all are acquainted with this work, yet it's mesmerizing as if it's first time listening!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi: Requiem*

_Mirella Freni, Christa Ludwig, Carlo Cossutta & Nicolai Ghiaurov_

Wiener Singverein & Berliner Philharmoniker, _Herbert von Karajan_


----------



## Fat Bob

Yesterday evening BBC4 broadcast live from the Proms, Verdi Requiem with Marin Alsop conducting the Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment. I hadn't heard any of the soloists before - Tamara Wilson (sop), Alisa Kolosova (mezzo), Michael Fabiano (tenor) and Morris Robinson (bass) - and to my ears the bass was by far the outstanding singer of the night. 
Yet again, this performance reminded me of why this is one of my desert island pieces of music.


----------



## Pugg

Fat Bob said:


> Yesterday evening BBC4 broadcast live from the Proms, Verdi Requiem with Marin Alsop conducting the Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment. I hadn't heard any of the soloists before - Tamara Wilson (sop), Alisa Kolosova (mezzo), Michael Fabiano (tenor) and Morris Robinson (bass) - and to my ears the bass was by far the outstanding singer of the night.
> Yet again, this performance reminded me of why this is one of my desert island pieces of music.


It was very moving indeed, Marin Alsop understood the piece completely and the conducting was never vulgar.


----------



## pmsummer

CRUX
_Parisian Easter Music from the 13th & 14th Centuries_
*Ensemble Peregrina*
Agnieszka Budzińska-Bennett - direction

_Glossa - Schola Cantorum Basilliensis_


----------



## Pugg

​
Poulenc: Stabat mater

Szymanowski:Stabat Mater, Op. 53

Christine Goerke (soprano), Marietta Simpson (mezzo), Victor Ledbetter (baritone)

Atlanta Symphony Orchestra & Chorus, Robert Shaw


----------



## Guest

Johannes Ockeghem the motet Intermerata Dei mater is the highlight imo.


----------



## Guest

helenora said:


> *Bach Mass in B minor*. with Celibidache as usual
> 
> But oh my, I can't move further than Kyrie, it's mesmerizing and I keep listening to it.
> 
> PS
> I realize completely how well we all are acquainted with this work, yet it's mesmerizing as if it's first time listening!


Lord, have mercy on us 

I'm joking of course while you repeating the same piece over and over.:lol:


----------



## helenora

Traverso said:


> Lord, have mercy on us
> 
> I'm joking of course while you repeating the same piece over and over.:lol:


right, right, that's what I was doing "Ky---ri-e e-lei---son"  and it's something obsessive about it ....


----------



## JamieHoldham

I am listening to Bach's Mass in B Minor right now also, just moments before I continue composing my own Mass, a work I wanted to be seperate from my Requiem.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn: The Creation*

_Gundula Janowitz, Christa Ludwig, Fritz Wunderlich, Werner Krenn, Walter Berry, Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau_

Wiener Singverein & Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan


----------



## Guest

Brumel sung by a splendid Belgian choir,it is a great joy to drift along the chorus lines and to be part of it.


----------



## WarmWater

Lately, I've been enjoying listening to Joaquin Des Pres' Absalom Fili Mi.


----------



## Pugg




----------



## John Kiunke

Hummel Mass in D major, Op. 111


----------



## Xaltotun

Beethoven Mass in C, Haydn Masses.


----------



## Pugg

​*Berlioz*: L'Enfance du Christ

Romeo & Juliette ( highlights)

Victoria De Los Angeles/ Nicolai Gedda et al.

Cluytens /Guilini conducting.


----------



## pmsummer

ALPHA AND OMEGA
*Antony Pitts*
Tonus Peregrinus
_
Hyperion_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Ramirez, A: Misa Criolla*

Navidad en Verano
Navidad Nuestra

José Carreras (tenor)

Coral Salvé de Laredo, Sociedad Coral de Bilbao, José Luis Ocejo, Damián Sanchez


----------



## helenora

Porpora shares place with Vivaldi among composers whose music fascinates me.

and definitely Porpora is underrated


----------



## Biwa

Arvo Pärt:

Veni creator, The Deer's Cry, Psalom, Most Holy Mother of God, Solfeggio, My heart's in the highlands, Peace upon you Jerusalem, Ein Wallfahrtslied, Morning Star, Stabat Mater

Theatre of Voices
Ars Nova Copenhagen
NYYD Quartet
Christopher Bowers-Broadbent (organ)
Paul Hillier (artistic director)


----------



## Biwa

a bridge of dreams

Jack Body: Lullabies
Anne Boyd: As I crossed a bridge of dreams
Ross Edwards: Sacred Kingfisher Psalms
Lou Harrison: Mass for Saint Cecilia
Liu Sola: Interludes/Seafarer

Andrew Lawrence-King (harp)
Ars Nova Copenhagen
Paul Hillier (conductor)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Think this is what I'm listening to, but the cover is different and it's on naïve records. Have heard it several times!


----------



## Biwa

Alexander Tikhonovich Grechaninov:

Passion Week, op.58

Phoenix Bach Choir
Kansas City Chorale
Charles Bruffy

Beautiful any week of the year. :angel:


----------



## JosefinaHW

Bach, Cantata 39 _Brich dem Hungrigen dein Brot _Philippe Herreweghe, Collegium Vocale Gent


----------



## helenora

JosefinaHW said:


> Bach, Cantata 39 _Brich dem Hungrigen dein Brot _Philippe Herreweghe, Collegium Vocale Gent


wonderful cantata!


----------



## JosefinaHW

Bach, Cantata 39 Brich dem Hungrigen dein Brot Philippe Herreweghe, Collegium Vocale Gent


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pDnwQ-YIAoQ



helenora said:


> wonderful cantata!


I really wish Herreweghe would decide to try and record all the church cantatas; I don't understand why he didn't intend this all along.


----------



## Pugg

JosefinaHW said:


> Bach, Cantata 39 Brich dem Hungrigen dein Brot Philippe Herreweghe, Collegium Vocale Gent
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pDnwQ-YIAoQ
> 
> 
> I really wish Herreweghe would decide to try and record all the church cantatas; I don't understand why he didn't intend this all along.


I do think it has everything to do with him doing some for Harmonia Mundi and mind you Virgin, the original record company sold to EMI then.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verhulst:* Mass Op. 20

Nienke Oostenrijk (soprano), Margriet van Reisen (contralto), Marcel Reijans (tenor), Hubert Claessens (bass)

Netherlands Concert Choir, Residentie Orchestra The Hague, Matthias Bamert


----------



## Pugg

​*Mendelssohn*; Paulus.

_Janowitz/ Adam/ Bolchwitz /lang_.

Kurt Masur conducting


----------



## Taggart

Billings has a gift for marrying words and music to best effect and these excellent performances demonstrate his genius.


----------



## millionrainbows

Faure: Requiem, on mushrooms. WOW! I might see God! The talismanic power of this music is definitely real. Ahh, yes, the light! Der Licht!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Delius: A Mass of Life*

Requiem.
Rebecca Evans, Joan Rodgers, Jean Rigby, Nigel Robson, Peter Coleman-Wright

Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra & Chorus, Waynflete Singers, Richard Hickox.


----------



## pmsummer

SEVEN LETTERS
*Antony Pitts*
Tonus Peregrinus
_
Hyperion_


----------



## pmsummer

THE LILY & THE LAMB
_Chant & Polyphony from Medieval England_
*Anonymous 4*
_
Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## pmsummer

AVE MARIS STELLA
_Missa 'Ave Maris Stella', Marian Motets_
*Josquin Desprez*
Weser-Renaissance Bremen
Manfred Cordes - director
_
CPO / Radio Bremen_


----------



## JosefinaHW

Pugg said:


> ​*Mendelssohn*; Paulus.
> 
> _Janowitz/ Adam/ Bolchwitz /lang_.
> 
> Kurt Masur conducting



Mendelssohn, _Paulus_, Philippe Herreweghe, Collegium Vocale Gent


This will be released 14 October 2016 in the USA.


----------



## Pugg

​*Vivaldi*; Sacred music vol 3
Vittorio Negri, conducting.


----------



## Pugg

JosefinaHW said:


> Mendelssohn, _Paulus_, Philippe Herreweghe, Collegium Vocale Gent
> 
> 
> This will be released 14 October 2016 in the USA.


Thanks Josefina, I stick with the one I got.


----------



## helenora

Mozart Grand Mass in C minor


----------



## Guest

millionrainbows said:


> Faure: Requiem, on mushrooms. WOW! I might see God! The talismanic power of this music is definitely real. Ahh, yes, the light! Der Licht!


You have seen it not properly,it is "Das Licht". 
In French it sounds even more to your liking, "la Lumière " .:tiphat:


----------



## helenora

Zelenka Lamentations of Jeremiah


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi: Requiem*

Luciano Pavarotti, Samuel Ramey, Cheryl Studer, Dolora Zajick

Orchestra Del Teatro Alla Scala Di Milan, Coro Del Teatro Alla Scala Di Mil, Riccardo Muti,


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rossini: Petite Messe solennelle*

(original version for piano and harmonium)

Mirella Freni (soprano), Lucia Valentini-Terrani (mezzo), Luciano Pavarotti (tenor), Ruggero Raimondi (bass)

_Leone Magiera; piano/ Vittorio Rosetta; harmonium !
_

*Stabat Mater;*

Pilar Lorengar (soprano), Yvonne Minton (mezzo), Luciano Pavarotti (tenor), Hans Sotin (bass)

London Symphony Orchestra

London Symphony Chorus, István Kertész

London Symphony Chorus, István Kertész


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Gesualdo's _Responsoria_, in this truly wonderful 3-disk set by La Compagnia del Madrigale:









I'm listening to a lot of Gesualdo lately, and he's making a big impression on me.


----------



## pmsummer

COLUMBA, MOST HOLY OF SAINTS
_Scottish Medieval Plainchant_
*Cappella Nova*
Alan Tavener - director
_
Gaudeamus - ASV_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schumann: Requiem für Mignon, Op. 98b
*
Nachtlied for chorus & orchestra, Op. 108

Das Paradies und die Peri, Op. 50

Barbara Bonney, Alexandra Coku, Bernarda Fink, Neill Archer, Gerald Finley, Cornelius Hauptmann, Christoph Prégardien

Orchestre Révolutionnaire et Romantique, The Monteverdi Choir, John Eliot Gardiner


----------



## Pugg

​*Britten: War Requiem.*
Netrebko/ Bostridge/ Hampson.
Maestro Pappano conducting.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Van Gilse*: *Eine Lebensmesse .
*

Heidi Melton (soprano), Gerhild Romberger (alto), Roman Sadnik (tenor), Vladimir Baykov (bass)

Radio Filharmonisch Orkest, Nationaal Vrouwen Jeugdkoor, Groot Omroepkoor, Markus Stenz


----------



## Pugg

​*Meyerbeer; Religious Music.
*

Rheinische Kantorei, Hermann Max.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Handel: Messiah*

Elly Ameling, Anna Reynolds, Philip Langridge, Gwynne Howell

Academy & Chorus of St Martin in the Fields, Sir Neville Marriner.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Gounod: St Cecilia Mass*

Irmgard Seefried, Gerhard Stolze & Hermann Uhde

Czech Philharmonic Chorus & Orchestra, Igor Markevitch.


----------



## helenora

I´m inspired by some of the posts on this thread and currently listening to *Gesualdo Tenebrae Responsories for Maundy Thursday* since I couldn´t find Van Gilse so far.


----------



## helenora

by the way dear listeners I´m curious to know when you listen to *Vivaldi´s Magnificat RV 610* which interpretation do you like most - conductor + soprano ?


----------



## helenora

Vivaldi Magnificat Rv 611


----------



## Pugg

helenora said:


> by the way dear listeners I´m curious to know when you listen to *Vivaldi´s Magnificat RV 610* which interpretation do you like most - conductor + soprano ?


Vivaldi: Volume 4

Magnificat in G minor, RV610
Beatus vir, RV597
Credo, RV592

English Chamber Orchestra, John Alldis Choir, Vittorio Negri


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to one hell of a missa o Sobenara Luz by *Filipe de Magalhaes* and his motets called vidi aquam the incredible fluidity of the voices of this mass make it a gem to cheerish.


----------



## Biwa

Light of the Spirit

The Choir of Clare College Cambridge
Timothy Brown (director)


----------



## Genoveva

helenora said:


> by the way dear listeners I´m curious to know when you listen to *Vivaldi´s Magnificat RV 610* which interpretation do you like most - conductor + soprano ?


There are several versions of the Magnificat based on RV 610. This was the original version but later Vivaldi added other 3 further ones - numbered 610 a, 610 b, 611.

I have two of these:

RV 610 - Stephen Cleobury/King's College Cambridge

RV 610a - Robert King/King's Consort.

Both very good.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bruckner : Mass n° 3 / Grosse Messe f-moll*
Karita Mattila, Marjana Lipovsek, Thomas Moser, Kurt Moll

Sir Colin Davis conducting


----------



## JosefinaHW

Based on Martin Luther's _Ein feste Burg is unser Gott_

Bach, _Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott BWV_ 80

Karl Richter, _Cantatas for Sundays After Trinity Sunday, Volume 2_
Munich Bach Choir and Orchestra

https://postimage.org/

YouTube: 




Then,

Bach, _Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott BWV_ 80
Philippe Herreweghe, Collegium Vocale Gent

https://postimage.org/


----------



## Guest

JosefinaHW said:


> Based on Martin Luther's _Ein feste Burg is unser Gott_
> 
> Bach, _Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott BWV_ 80
> 
> Karl Richter, _Cantatas for Sundays After Trinity Sunday, Volume 2_
> Munich Bach Choir and Orchestra
> 
> https://postimage.org/
> 
> YouTube:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then,
> 
> Bach, _Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott BWV_ 80
> Philippe Herreweghe, Collegium Vocale Gent
> 
> https://postimage.org/


----------



## JosefinaHW

helenora said:


> by the way dear listeners I´m curious to know when you listen to *Vivaldi´s Magnificat RV 610* which interpretation do you like most - conductor + soprano ?


Also,

Bach, Vivaldi _Magnificat & Concerti_
Jordi Savall, Le Concert des Nationes
*CD and DVD

*https://postimage.org/

https://postimage.org/


----------



## JosefinaHW

Hi, Traverso! When you replied to my post did you deliberately change the YouTube video? You would like us to listen to this other version? Just curious from tech point of view.


----------



## Guest

Goodday JosefinaHW,the link of your video is still there.:tiphat: My reason is not to better you but I love this choral .I am touched by it and I got a mixture of feelings.I have listened to many chorals lately in the Bach organ settings.The melody is simple,strophic and direct
and it has a ring of nostalgia for me,a feeling of beiing part of it.

Melody,Luther psalm 46


----------



## JosefinaHW

Traverso said:


> Goodday JosefinaHW,the link of your video is still there.:tiphat: My reason is not to better you but I love this choral .I am touched by it and I got a mixture of feelings.I have listened to many chorals lately in the Bach organ settings.The melody is simple,strophic and direct
> and it has a ring of nostalgia for me,a feeling of beiing part of it.Melody,Luther psalm 46


I'm glad you included this version; I have listened to so many different performances of the full cantata in the past two days that the simplicity of the recording you posted is most welcome. I've just had some bad experiences with links, so I wanted to check with you.  We could continue to post variations of the Bach until 31 Oct and we wouldn't have exhausted them all. I've also started to listen to the Telemann and Buxtehude settings. Do have any other favorites? I'm also listening to various recordings of Mendelssohn's Fifth Symphony, thanks to Florestan!

The following is also a lovely performance:


----------



## Guest

it is good to know ones history,I think this recording might interest you.


----------



## helenora

JosefinaHW said:


> Based on Martin Luther's _Ein feste Burg is unser Gott_
> 
> Bach, _Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott BWV_ 80
> 
> Karl Richter, _Cantatas for Sundays After Trinity Sunday, Volume 2_
> Munich Bach Choir and Orchestra
> 
> https://postimage.org/
> 
> YouTube:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then,
> 
> Bach, _Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott BWV_ 80
> Philippe Herreweghe, Collegium Vocale Gent
> 
> https://postimage.org/


following the same direction, I´m listening to this cantata and will continue with some others.


----------



## Pugg

_Can't stay behind with all this Bach:
_
​
*Bach - Magnificat*

Bach, J S: Cantata BWV140 'Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme'
Chorale Prelude BWV650 'Kommst du nun, Jesu, vom Himmel herunter'
Ertöt uns durch dein' Gûte BWV22.v

Magnificat in D major, BWV243
Orchestral Suite No. 3 in D major, BWV1068: Air ('Air on a G String')
Motet BWV230 'Lobet den Herrn alle Heiden'

O Jesulein süß, BWV493
Chorale Prelude BWV729 'In dulci jubilo'

Mass in A major, BWV234
Sanctus in C major, BWV237
Cantata BWV147 'Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben': Jesu, bleibet meine Freude
Cantata BWV12 'Weinen, Klagen, sorgen, Zagen'
Motet BWV226 'Der Geist hilft unser Schwachheit auf'
Liebster Jesu, wir sind hier, BWV373
Prelude & Fugue in G major, BWV541
Nun danket alle Gott, BWV386

Susan Gritton, Lisa Milne (soprano), Michael Chance (countertenor), Ian Bostridge (tenor), Micheal George (bass)

Choir of King's College, Cambridge, Academy of Ancient Music, Stephen Cleobury


----------



## Biwa

François Couperin: Trois Leçons de Ténèbres

Sébastien de Brossard: Stabat Mater

Lucy Crowe & Liz Watts (sopranos)
La Nuova Musica
David Bates (director)


----------



## Ariasexta

Marc Antoine Charpentier(1643-1704): Te Deum, et motets pour le roy Louis XIV

Parlement de Musique, Direction: Martin Gester
Opus111

This week I have been sick a la Gout franssais, I suddenly started feeling thirsty for the sacred french baroque style since 10 days ago, starting from Claude Lejeune to Henri Dumont, Marc Charpentier, Michel Delalande, Henri Desmarest, Andre Campra untill Franssois Couperin. I just have finished listening to Te Deum by Charpentier as I am writing now.


----------



## Pugg

​
* Mozart: Complete Masonic Music.*
Peter Maag conducting.


----------



## pmsummer

GUILLAUME DU FAY
_Motets - Hymns - Chansons - Sanctus Papale_
*Guillaume Du Fay*
Blue Heron
Scott Metcalf - director
_
Blue Heron_


----------



## Guest

A very fine Messiah,not in the top recommendations but I realy like it.

http://gfhandel.org/recordings/reviews/hwv056taverner.htm


----------



## helenora

Bach Cantatas BWV 61, 62


----------



## Ariasexta

Carolus Maximus(1500-1558): Music in the Life of Charles V

Orlando Di Lasso(1532-1594)
Nicolas Gombert(1495-1560)
Josquin Desprez(circa1460-1521)
Cristobal Morales(1500-1553)
Thomas Crecquillon(1490-1557)

Pomerium. Direction: Alexander Blachly. Label: Glissando

Awesome recording, superb choir and sound recording! A thrilling cd overall.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Poulenc*: Stabat mater

*Szymanowski*:Stabat Mater, Op. 53

Christine Goerke (soprano), Marietta Simpson (mezzo), Victor Ledbetter (baritone)

Atlanta Symphony Orchestra & Chorus, Robert Shaw


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach


----------



## pmsummer

PRAE BACH TORIOUS
_Landmarks in the German Choral Tradition_
*Michael Preatorious
Johann Sebastian Bach*
Huelgas Ensemble
Paul Van Nevel - director
_
Deutsche Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Pugg

*Mayr: Requiem in G minor*

Siri Karoline Thornhill, Katharina Ruckgaber (sopranos), Theresa Holzhauser, Brigitte Thoma (altos), Markus Schäfer, Robert Sellier (tenors), Martin Berner, Ludwig Mittelhammer, Virgil Mischok (basses)

Simon Mayr Chorus and Ensemble, Franz Hauk


----------



## Guest

J.s.Bach


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach


----------



## helenora

Traverso said:


> J.S.Bach


never listened to these cantatas before....now it seems I should post in a thread piece that has blown your mind


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach

It is not the first time that I listened to all the cantatas in a short time,it is not a torture,I can asure you.:tiphat:


----------



## helenora

haha, I don´t doubt for you it´s not the first time.
I was much more into instrumental music and I am more into instrumental, but they are beautiful.
sure I did listened to some cantatas, but never to all. Now one by one I want to listen to them all.


----------



## Guest

helenora said:


> never listened to these cantatas before....now it seems I should post in a thread piece that has blown your mind


Listen to this cantata,11.20 two hobo's playing together ,a bassoon and the bass Nismgern ,it gives me so much pleasure.


----------



## helenora

Traverso said:


> Listen to this cantata,11.20 two hobo's playing together ,a bassoon and the bass Nismgern ,it gives me so much pleasure.


absolutely amazing!

and what bassoon does ! 

really blows my mind


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach


----------



## CVM

This is about as much fun as it is possible to be and still be a Requiem. Mayr can get repetitious after a while, but in reasonable doses he's a "forgotten" composer well worth knowing. And Franz Hauk has made it his mission to help us bring him back into the fold. Thanks for posting this one.

(Note - above was supposed to be connected to a previous post about the Simone Mayr Requiem, but I obviously don't know how to connect them. Excuse me while I go learn.)


----------



## Pugg

CVM said:


> This is about as much fun as it is possible to be and still be a Requiem. Mayr can get repetitious after a while, but in reasonable doses he's a "forgotten" composer well worth knowing. And Franz Hauk has made it his mission to help us bring him back into the fold. Thanks for posting this one.
> 
> (Note - above was supposed to be connected to a previous post about the Simone Mayr Requiem, but I obviously don't know how to connect them. Excuse me while I go learn.)


Just pushing "reply with quote" will do it .


----------



## JosefinaHW

Traverso said:


> it is good to know ones history,I think this recording might interest you.


First chance I've had to view your message. Thanks for the suggestion; I'll search for it next.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Traverso said:


> J.S.Bach


Did you recently purchase this set? LOL I just ordered mine two days ago before I saw your posts here; I think they arrive tomorrow!


----------



## JosefinaHW

helenora said:


> haha, I don´t doubt for you it´s not the first time.
> I was much more into instrumental music and I am more into instrumental, but they are beautiful.
> sure I did listened to some cantatas, but never to all. Now one by one I want to listen to them all.


Same for me, Helenora. I have found a list of the order of cantatas according to the Lutheran liturgical cycle. When I get time I save and print the scores for each of the cantatas. At this point I'm happy if I listen to one of the cantatas of the week. We are not supposed to post links to other sites but I think we might be ok if I only post a month or two of the list. Let me know if you are interested.


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach


----------



## helenora

Traverso said:


> J.S.Bach


aha, this time I know these cantatas, it´s seems that earlier and his later cantatas are new for me...I began today from BWV 3


----------



## helenora

*Cristobal de Morales Missa pro defunctis*


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach


----------



## JosefinaHW

Bach Cantata 8 _BWV 8 Liebster gott, wenn werd ich sterben?
_Philippe Herreweghe, Collegium Vocale Gent, Mark Padmore

October and the first two days of November are such unbelievably powerful reminders of the Eternal...

The following cantata is to be performed on the 16th Sunday after Trinity Sunday in the Lutheran Liturgical Year, this year that was 11 September. When I listen to this cantata I first and ultimately hear joy. Bach's insight never ceases to amaze me. I think I will use this cantata as part of my celebration of the Feast of All Saints and Souls from 31 October-2 November.

I would like to hear what the music played by the flute sounds like to you? I am still not sure. I am leaning towards the song/call of the bird--death is perfectly natural and beautiful. Our brother/sisters in the natural world reassure us at a very fundamental level..... Yes, I'm very reflective this evening. 






upload gif from url


----------



## JosefinaHW

Translation of _BWV 8 Liebster gott, wenn werd ich sterben?_ by Z. Philip Ambrose

_BWV 8 Liebster Gott, wenn werd ich sterben?_
Sixteenth Sunday after Trinity.

Poet unknown.

1. Caspar Neumann, verse 1 of the hymn, 1697; 2-5. based freely on verses 2-4; 6. verse 6, the final verse, of the hymn.

24 September 1724, Leipzig; transposed from E Major to D Major for a performance in the 1740's.

BG 1; NBA I/23.

1. Chorus [Verse 1] (S, A, T, B)

Dearest God, when will my death be? 
Now my days run ever on, 
And the heirs of the old Adam, 
In whose number I, too, am, 
Have this for their legacy, 
That they for a little while, 
Poor and wretched, earth inhabit 
And then are with earth united.

2. Aria (T)

Why wouldst thou then, my soul, be frightened 
If that my final hour should strike? 
Each day my body draweth earthward, 
And there it must its rest discover 
Where are so many thousands laid.

3. Recit. (A)

Indeed my weak heart feels 
Fear, worry, pain: 
Where will my body rest discover? 
Who will my soul that day 
From its confining yoke of sin 
Bring freedom and deliverance? 
My goods will be dispersed, 
And whither will then all my loved ones 
Amid their sad despair 
Be torn and banished?

4. Aria (B)

So yield now, ye foolish and purposeless sorrows! 
My Jesus doth call me: who would then not go?

Nought which I desire
Doth this world possess.
Appear to me, blessed, exuberant morning,
Transfigured in glory to Jesus I'll come.
5. Recit. (S)

Then seize, O world, all my possessions! 
Thou takest e'en my flesh and this my body, 
So take as well my poverty; 
Enough, that I from God's abundant store 
The highest wealth am yet to have, 
Enough, that there I rich and blest shall be. 
However, what shall I inherit 
Except my God's paternal love? 
It is, yea, ev'ry morning new(1) 
And cannot perish.

6. Chorale [Verse 6] (S, A, T, B)

Ruler over death and living, 
Let at last my end be good; 
Teach me how to yield my spirit 
With a courage firm and sure. 
Help me earn an honest grave 
Next to godly Christian men, 
And at last by earth though covered 
May I never ruin suffer!

1. Cf. Lam. 3:23.
© Copyright Z. Philip Ambrose


----------



## helenora

JosefinaHW said:


> Bach Cantata 8 _BWV 8 Liebster gott, wenn werd ich sterben?
> _Philippe Herreweghe, Collegium Vocale Gent, Mark Padmore
> 
> October and the first two days of November are such unbelievably powerful reminders of the Eternal...
> 
> The following cantata is to be performed on the 16th Sunday after Trinity Sunday in the Lutheran Liturgical Year, this year that was 11 September. When I listen to this cantata I first and ultimately hear joy. Bach's insight never ceases to amaze me. I think I will use this cantata as part of my celebration of the Feast of All Saints and Souls from 31 October-2 November.
> 
> I would like to hear what the music played by the flute sounds like to you? I am still not sure. I am leaning towards the song/call of the bird--death is perfectly natural and beautiful. Our brother/sisters in the natural world reassure us at a very fundamental level..... Yes, I'm very reflective this evening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> upload gif from url


ha, very interesting reflection ....

first I listened to it it really reminded me of birds and how can it be otherwise it's very similar....
then counting it....here comes something new, they are 24! notes and in some cases 25!

mostly 24: in a set by 4 notes repeated 6 times.

so, 24 can be interpreted in many ways


----------



## Pugg

Lot's of Bach going on.


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> Lot's of Bach going on.


The favorite composer when you look to the polls.I decided to listen to all the cantatas in a row.With all the technical shortcomings this is still my first choice .


----------



## Pugg

Traverso said:


> The favorite composer when you look to the polls.I decided to listen to all the cantatas in a row.With all the technical shortcomings this is still my first choice .


You know my motto, each his own habits.


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach


----------



## Biwa

Carl Philipp Emanuel Bach:

Magnificat
Die Himmel erzählen die Ehre Gottes

Monika Mauch (soprano)
Matthias Rexroth (alto)
Hans Jörg Mammel (tenor)
Gotthold Schwarz (bass)
Basler Madrigalisten
L'arpa festante - Barockorchester München
Fritz Näf (conductor)


----------



## pmsummer

GUILLAUME DU FAY
_Motets - Hymns - Chansons - Sanctus Papale_
*Guillaume Du Fay*
Blue Heron
Scott Metcalf - director
_
Blue Heron_


----------



## Biwa

Ola Gjeilo: 
The Ground
Serenity
Ubi caritas
Northern Lights
Dark Night of the Soul
The Spheres
Tota pulchra es
Prélude
Phoenix
Unicornis captivatur
Evening Prayer

Phoenix Chorale
Charles Bruffy


----------



## Pugg

​
*Berlioz: Grande Messe des Morts, Op. 5 (Requiem)
*
Barry Banks (tenor)

London Symphony Orchestra, London Symphony Chorus & London Philharmonic Choir, Sir Colin Davis


----------



## Pugg

​
*Gounod: St Cecilia Mass*

Petite Symphonie pour vents

_Pilar Lorengar_, Heinz Hoppe, Franz Crass

Orchestre de la Societe des Concerts du Conservatoire, Halle Orchestra, Jean-Claude Hartemann, Sir John Barbirelli


----------



## jegreenwood

Mass No. 3 in F Minor. I find Bruckner's vocal music more compelling than most of his symphonies.


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach


----------



## Ariasexta

Johannes Ockeghem, Requiem and Missa L`homme armee.
Ensemble Métamorphoses de Paris, Ensemble Vocal Coeli et Terra. Dir: Maurice Bourbon. Arion







Guillaume Dufay, Music for St Anthony of Padua. The Binchois Consort, Dir: Andrew Kirkman. Hyperion







Orlando di Lasso, Missa pro defunctis, Prophetiae Sibyllarum.
Hillaird Ensemlble, Dir: Paul Hilliard. ECM

This afternoon from 15:00pm untill 21:00pm I devoted to early Renaissance missae, Josquins Missa de S Anthonii de Padua and Johannes Ockeghems Missa L`homme armee, right now is playing Orlando di Lasso`s Missa pro defunctis.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach:*

Cantata BWV80 'Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott'

Cantata BWV140 'Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme'

Cantata BWV147 'Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben'

Joan Sutherland, Elly Ameling et al
Consortium Musicum, Geraint Jones Singers, Geraint Jones & Wolfgang Gönnenwein


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

Ockeghem


----------



## Nate Miller

I've been listening to a group of Benedictine Monks of the Abbey of Saint-Maurice. I've been making classical guitar arrangements of the old Gregorian Hymns. I'm Catholic, so I get opportunities to perform at Mass and at other parish functions.

I got to perform my arrangements of Adoro Te and Ave Maria over the summer as Mass preludes.

I like how these old hymns predate meter. I listen to the monks until I can sing the hymn from memory, then I start the work of setting the hymn on the guitar. Its not a fast process, but I'm not in any real hurry, either


----------



## Pugg

Nate Miller said:


> I've been listening to a group of Benedictine Monks of the Abbey of Saint-Maurice. I've been making classical guitar arrangements of the old Gregorian Hymns. I'm Catholic, so I get opportunities to perform at Mass and at other parish functions.
> 
> I got to perform my arrangements of Adoro Te and Ave Maria over the summer as Mass preludes.
> 
> I like how these old hymns predate meter. I listen to the monks until I can sing the hymn from memory, then I start the work of setting the hymn on the guitar. Its not a fast process, but I'm not in any real hurry, either


Music making is also about fun, not always anything in a hurry, good luck.


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach


----------



## pmsummer

CANTIGAS DE SANTA MARIA
_Recorded at the 'Church of Our Lady Beneath the Chain at the End of the Bridge', Prague_
*Hana Blažíkova* - soprano, harp, musical direction
Barbora Kabátková - soprano, harp, and psaltery
Margit Üebellacker - dulce melos
Martin Novák - percussion

_PHI - Outthere_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Hubertusmesse*
Bohemian, French and Austrian Hunting Music for Parforce Horns

anon.:Le Point du jour
Anjajd
Aria Sancti Huberti
Ruckkehr-Grosses Halali
Seven Austrian Fanfares

Anton, O:
Bei Ankuft der Herrschaft
Wenn die Jagd angeblasen wird
Jagd Abblasen

Cantin:
St. Hubert Mass

Kozeluch:
Fanfare
Wachtel-Fanfare
Stopp-Steh-Wild-in-Sicht-Fanfare

Rossini:
Le rendez-vous de chasse

Detmolder Hornisten, Michael Höltzel


----------



## Pugg

​
Cherubini: Requiem
Riccardo Muti conducting.


----------



## pmsummer

AVE MARIS STELLA
_Missa 'Ave Maris Stella', Marian Motets_
*Josquin Desprez*
Weser-Renaissance Bremen
Manfred Cordes - director
_
CPO / Radio Bremen_


----------



## Guest

Before I listen to the last cd with Sacred Cantatas I like to ask you to listen to the two videos.

I favor the Harnoncourt/Leonhardt and I like to illustate this with the cantate "Gott is unsere Zuversicht".
Suzuki is good but I miss something wich is present in the cantate directed by Gustav Leonhardt.
I hope you will give it your attention.:tiphat:


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach


----------



## CVM

*Cherubini C Minor Requiem*

I appreciate posting the Cherubini C Minor Requiem photo; the work is one that has been recorded reasonably often (starting with Toscanini) but never seems to become a "standard." Too bad. The Muti recording (available in half a dozen or so configurations over the years) is fine but to my ears a bit too theatrical for my taste; I prefer something just a bit more austere. Christoph Spering and Frieder Bernius have both done magnificent versions; either is worth going after. I've also posted a brand new version that I have yet to hear - frankly, I ordered it because of the companion piece by someone named Plantade (whose work is wholly unknown to me and is therefore needed for my Requiem collecting passion) - that might also be worth investigating.

And for those really interested in this stuff, there's also a D Minor Requiem that Cherubini wrote some years later, allegedly for himself - it uses male voices only, owing to a change of rules in the French church at the time. The old Markevich from the mono 1950s has worn amazingly well....


----------



## CVM

*Cherubini D Minor Requiem*

Pursuant to my previous post, the Cherubini D Minor Requiem (for male voices and orchestra) is far less recorded; at the moment it appears you have two choices, the monaural Markevich or the Muti from the box of the (almost-) complete Masses. I have both, but never play the Muti....


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn*: Mass, Hob. XXII: 5 in C major 'Cäcilienmesse'

Missa Cellensis

Lucia Popp (soprano), Doris Soffel (contralto), Hors Laubenthal (tenor) & Kurt Moll (bass)

Bavarian State Symphony Orchestra & Choir, Rafael Kubelik


----------



## CVM

One of the best versions out there - though the Mass is no longer called "St.Cecilia" and is now simply "Missa cellensis." (But Haydn wrote another "Missa cellensis," the second shorter and less-known one about 15 years later.) Other versions worthy of attention: Eugen Jochum's on DG, with the magnificent voices of Maria Stader and Josef Greindl - rather more traditional than Kubelik's and thus more balanced overall. Also Gerd Guglhör's period performance on Hänssler Profil, which moves faster than the others and really shows off the high trumpets to better advantage, but lacks the excellence of the soloists that Jochum and Kubelik have. (Guglhör's are good, just not stellar.) Anyway - thanks much for posting this, now everybody go buy one of these and learn to love the music as I do.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Franz Liszt : Via Crucis*

Nederlands Kamerkoor
Reinbert de Leeuw dirigent and piano.


----------



## pmsummer

MASSES BY TALLIS & SHEPPARD
_Mass: Salve Intemerata Virgo_
Thomas Tallis
*Mass: The Western Wind*
John Sheppard
The Choir of St. John's College, Cambridge
George Guest - director
Ian Shaw - organ

_Musical Heritage Society_ via _Academy Sounds & Vision_


----------



## CVM

*Today's postal surprise*

Very nice (20-year-old) CD of unaccompanied choral music by three excellent late-Romantic Dutch gentlemen - well, two born there, one moved there from Leipzig. I'm very much impressed - and also surprised to find out that one of the three, Daniël de Lange (1841-1918), late in life left Holland and moved to San Diego, California, USA - which is where I live. He joined the faculty at a small religious college and stayed until his death. There is, or was, a plaque on the wall at the college commemorating the man; whether it remains today I can't say, but the college has remodeled and changed management (and affiliation) three times since I've lived here. (Because my uploaded photo isn't all that clear, the other two composers are Alphons Diepenbrock and the Leipzig "immigrant" Julius Röntgen.)


----------



## cimirro

Well, I have composed an opera with a sacred theme, I will post it in the two places for the interested people





This is the Aramaic version of Pater Noster (Lord's Prayer) for a Baritone with the piano reduction
Aramaic is the language believed to have been spoken by Jesus Christ

The name of the Aria in the original language is *ܐܒܘܢ* 
it sounds "Abwun" and means almost the same as "Our Father"

The Opera name is* ܡܠܟܐ ܕܝܗܘܕܝܐ * {Op.33}
it sounds "Malk'a) d'iyhuwd,aye)" and means "King of Jews" 
it is my Op.33

Baritone: Luiz Fernando Sahd & Piano: Artur Cimirro

All the best
Artur Cimirro


----------



## Pugg

cimirro said:


> Well, I have composed an opera with a sacred theme, I will post it in the two places for the interested people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the Aramaic version of Pater Noster (Lord's Prayer) for a Baritone with the piano reduction
> Aramaic is the language believed to have been spoken by Jesus Christ
> 
> The name of the Aria in the original language is *ܐܒܘܢ*
> it sounds "Abwun" and means almost the same as "Our Father"
> 
> The Opera name is* ܡܠܟܐ ܕܝܗܘܕܝܐ * {Op.33}
> it sounds "Malk'a) d'iyhuwd,aye)" and means "King of Jews"
> it is my Op.33
> 
> Baritone: Luiz Fernando Sahd & Piano: Artur Cimirro
> 
> All the best
> Artur Cimirro


Good on you both, very well done!


----------



## cimirro

Thank you so much Pugg! You are always very kind


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

Thomas Tallis


----------



## Guest

Taverner Choir Andrew Parrott


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach; Mass in B minor*

Alarie, Meriman, Simoneau, Nidlinger.

Hermann Scherchen


----------



## psfrankel

*Karl Jenkins: 
The Armed Man: A Mass For Peace*

_The National Youth Choir of Great Britain,_ Mike Brewer OBE, Musical Director
Susie Parkes (sop), Elizabeth Witts (sop), Rachel Lloyd (mezzo sop), Nicholas Merryweather (baritone), Philip Shakesby (bass)
All soloists from the choir

Mohammed Gad, Meuzzin
Guy Johnson, Cello
Tristan Hambleton, Treble

_The London Philharmonic Orchestra_
Duncan Riddell, Orchestral Leader
Paul Beniston, Principal Trumpet


----------



## Pugg

psfrankel said:


> *Karl Jenkins:
> The Armed Man: A Mass For Peace*
> 
> _The National Youth Choir of Great Britain,_ Mike Brewer OBE, Musical Director
> Susie Parkes (sop), Elizabeth Witts (sop), Rachel Lloyd (mezzo sop), Nicholas Merryweather (baritone), Philip Shakesby (bass)
> All soloists from the choir
> 
> Mohammed Gad, Meuzzin
> Guy Johnson, Cello
> Tristan Hambleton, Treble
> 
> _The London Philharmonic Orchestra_
> Duncan Riddell, Orchestral Leader
> Paul Beniston, Principal Trumpet


I remember hearing: Agnus Dei whilst driving my car and my first thoughts, what / who the hack is this.


----------



## helenora

I'm interested to know what other members think of Karl Jenkins's works. For me they are new. Apart from being quite melodic what do you like about them? don't they sound more like a movie soundtrack for you?


----------



## Atrahasis

Singing in Aramaic


----------



## Pugg

​
*Obras Maestras Del Canto Grego
*

~ _Coro De Monjes Del Monasterio_

( Canto Gregoriano - Major Works of Gregorian Chant)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Pergolesi*: Stabat Mater
*Scarlatti*, A: Stabat Mater
6 Concerti grossi

Mirella Freni & Teresa Berganza

Orchestre de Chambre Paul Kuentz, Sir Charles Mackerras


----------



## Pugg

​*Rachmaninov*: All Night Vigil

Phoenix Chorale & Kansas City Chorale, Charles Bruffy


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*: Missa Solemnis & Choral Fantasy ( Serkin)
*Haydn*: Theresia Mass

Eileen Farrell , Richard Lewis / Rosalind Elias , Paul Hudson / Lucia Popp


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach, J S: Christmas Oratorio, BWV248
*
Helen Donath, Andrea Ihle, Marjana Lipovsek, Eberhard Büchner & Robert Holl

Rundfunkchor Leipzig, Staatskapelle Dresden & Trompetenensemble Ludwig Güttler, Peter Schreier (conductor & Evangelist)

Recorded - Lukaskirche, Dresden, January 1987.


----------



## Guest

Glorious singing from the Kings college Cambridge .


----------



## Manxfeeder




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Richafort, Requiem. *


----------



## Manxfeeder

Mozart, Missa in C, "Dominicus."


----------



## Pugg

​
*Cimarosa: Requiem in G minor*
Ameling, Birgit Finnilä, Richard van Vrooman, Kurt Widmer

Conducted by; Vittorio Negri


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach Weihnachtsoratorium


----------



## rojaba

Now I'd be very surprised if you had heard of this guy, Johann Georg Tschortsch, a Tyrolean monk who composed at the end of the 17th century. Quite festive


----------



## Guest

John Sheppard


----------



## Pugg

​
*Ferdinand Ries : Der Sieg des Glaubens*

Christiane Libor, Wiebke Lehmkuhl, Markus Schäfer, Markus Flaig

Rheinische Kantorei, Das Kleine Konzert, Hermann Max

World Premiere Recording


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn: Die Schopfung
*
Battle, Winbergh Moll.

James Levine conducting the B.P


----------



## Pugg

​
*Der Herr ist König: Baroque Bass Cantatas*

Liebhold:
Mein gantzes Wissen soll Jesu seyn
Des Menschen Sohn ist kommen

Roemhildt:
Nichts soll mich Jesu scheiden

Telemann:
Sprich treuer Himmel: ja!, TWV 11:30
Der Herr ist König, TWV 7:31

Wolff, C:
Ihr Sorgen lasset mich zufrieden
Meines Bleibens ist nicht hier
Klaus Mertens (bass-baritone)

Accademia Daniel, Shalev Ad-El


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bernstein: Mass*

Jubilant Sykes (baritone)

Morgan State University Choir, Peabody Children's Chorus, Morgan State University Marching Band & Baltimore Symphony Orchestra, Marin Alsop


----------



## Pugg

​_Sunday morning music.
_
*Gounod: St Cecilia Mass*

Irmgard Seefried, Gerhard Stolze & Hermann Uhde

Czech Philharmonic Chorus & Orchestra, Igor Markevitch.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Handel: Messiah*

Eileen Farrell (soprano), Martha Lipton (mezzo-soprano), Davis Cunningham (tenor), William Warfield (baritone), The Mormon Tabernacle Choir

The Philadelphia Orchestra, Eugene Ormandy.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Vivaldi; Sacred works* volume no 2
_Vittorio Negri _


----------



## pmsummer

TENEBRAE RESPONSORIA
*Don Carlo Gesualdo*
The Hilliard Ensemble
_
ECM New Series_


----------



## helenora

I´ve found some Zelenka´s works on the Internet today and I´m listening to them now.
very inspiring this thread about identifying pieces was.


----------



## pmsummer

HOME TO THANKSGIVING
_Songs of Thanks and Praise_
Various Composers - Medieval to Early American
His Majestie's Clerkes
Theatre of Voices
*Paul Hillier* - director
_
Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## SixFootScowl

Going through my Messiah sets in anticipation of a live performance Dec 3 that I will attend.

































Next up (sung in German):


----------



## pmsummer

Atrahasis said:


> Singing in Aramaic


Thank you for these!


----------



## pmsummer

OI ME LASSO
*Gavin Bryars*
Anna Maria Friman - soprano
John Potter - tenor
Gavin Bryars - double bass
Morgan Goff - viola
Nick Cooper - cello
_
GB Records_


----------



## pmsummer

DIE ROSENKRANZ-SONATEN
_The Mystery Sonatas_
*Heinrich Ignaz Franz von Biber*
John Holloway - violin
Davitt Moroney - chamber organ, harpsichord
Tragicomedia
Stephen Stubbs
Erin Headley
Andrew Lawrence-King​_
Erato Veritas_


----------



## Pugg

pmsummer said:


> HOME TO THANKSGIVING
> _Songs of Thanks and Praise_
> Various Composers - Medieval to Early American
> His Majestie's Clerkes
> Theatre of Voices
> *Paul Hillier* - director
> _
> Harmonia Mundi_


It's that time of the year again, wonderful cover also.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Paër:* Il Santo Sepolcro (The Holy Sepulchre)
Preceded by Invito by Giovanni Simon Mayr (1763-1845)

Cornelia Horak (soprano), Miriam Clark (soprano), Vanessa Barkowski (alto), Valer Barna-Sabadus (alto), Thomas Michael Allen (tenor), Klaus Steppberger (tenor), Jens Hamann (bass) & Thomas Stimmel (bass)

Simon Mayr Chorus and Ensemble, Franz Hauk


----------



## pmsummer

Pugg said:


> It's that time of the year again, wonderful cover also.


A compilation of Hillier's efforts, and a truly wonderful juxtaposition.


----------



## silentio

pmsummer said:


> AVE MARIS STELLA
> _Missa 'Ave Maris Stella', Marian Motets_
> *Josquin Desprez*
> Weser-Renaissance Bremen
> Manfred Cordes - director
> _
> CPO / Radio Bremen_


This. One of my favorite Josquin discs out there!


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Rossini: Stabat Mater (Ferenc Fricsay, RIAS Symphony Chorus and Orchestra, 1954)

https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/51ihkuSq20L._SS500.jpg


----------



## Pugg

Next on;

​
*Verdi: Requiem*

Susan Dunn, Diane Curry, Jerry Hadley, Paul Plishka,

Robert Shaw, Atlanta conducting.


----------



## pmsummer

SIMPLE GIFTS
_Shaker Chants and Spirituals_
*Shakers of Sabbathday Lake
Schola Cantorum
The Boston Camerata*
Joel Cohen - director
_
Erato_


----------



## pmsummer

EARLY AMERICAN CHORAL MUSIC, VOL. 1
_Anthems and Fuging Tunes_
*William Billings*
His Majestie's Clerkes
Paul Hillier - director

_Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rolle: Christmas Oratorio*

Gundula Anders, Britta Schwarz, Wilfried Jochens, Dirk Schmidt

Telemann-Kammerorchester und Kammerchor Michaelstein, Ludger Remy


----------



## Pugg

​
*Handel: Messiah*

Joan Sutherland (soprano), Grace Bumbry (alto), Kenneth McKellar (tenor) & David Ward (bass)

London Symphony Chorus & London Symphony Orchestra
Sir Adrian Boult conducting.


----------



## Pugg

​*Bach, J S: Christmas Oratorio, BWV248
*
Gundula Janowitz (soprano), Christa Ludwig (mezzo), Fritz Wunderlich (tenor), Franz Crass (bass)

Münchener Bach-Chor & Münchener Bach-Orchester, Karl Richter.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Saint-Saens: Christmas Oratorio*

*Mendelssohn*: Von Himmel hoch, chorale cantata
Egbert Junghanns, Jutta Zoff, Michael-Christfried Winkler, Elisabeth Wilke, Ute Selbig

Dresdner Kreuzchor, Dresdner Philharmonie, Martin Flämig.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Cimarosa: Requiem in G minor*
Ameling), Birgit Finnilä), Richard van Vrooman), Kurt Widmer

Conducted by, Vittorio Negri


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach Cantatas: (Advent and Christmas)*

Adam, Armstrong, Fischer-Dieskau, Haefliger, Mathis, Reynolds, Schädle, Schreier, Töpper

Münchener Bach-Chor & Münchener Bach-Orchester, Karl Richter


----------



## Pugg

​
*Joseph Eybler: Weihnachtsoratorium*

Sabine Ritterbusch, Waltraud Hoffmann-Mucher, Harry van Berne, Jelle Draijer
Bremer Domchor, Alsfelder Vokalensemble, I Febiarmonici, Wolfgang Helbich


----------



## Pugg

​
*Wetz: Requiem Op. 50 in B minor*

Marietta Zumbült (soprano), Mario Hoff (baritone)

Dombergchor Erfurt, Philharmonischer Chor Weimar, Thüringisches Kammerorchester Weimar, George Alexander Albrecht


----------



## pmsummer

LUKAS-PASSION
*Heinrich Schütz*
Ars Nova Copenhagen
Paul Hillier - director
_
Dacapo_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart: Davide penitente*


----------



## JosefinaHW

Listening to everything that Matthias Goerne has recorded or at least trying--I am completely captivated by his voice!!!

Bach, _Mass in B Minor_, Matthias Goerne, Rene Jacobs

https://postimage.org/

https://postimage.org/app.php


----------



## Pugg

​
*Handel: Messiah.*

Battle/ Quivar/ Aler / Ramey.

Andrew Davis conducting.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Monteverdi: Vespro della beata Vergine (1610)*

La Capella Reial, Coro del Centro Musica Antica di Padova, Jordi Savall.


----------



## rojaba

I think if I could only take one piece of music with me to a lonely island, it'd be that one. Though I prefer the Gardiner recording


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mayr: Il sogno di Partenope *(Cantata Opera)

Caroline Adler (soprano), Florence Lousseau (mezzo-soprano), Andrea Lauren Brown (soprano), Cornel Frey (tenor), Sara Hershkowitz (soprano), Andreas Burkhart (bass), Robert Sellier (tenor)

Simon Mayr Ensemble, Chor der Bayerischen Staatsoper, Simon Mayr Choir, Franz Hauk


----------



## Pugg

rojaba said:


> I think if I could only take one piece of music with me to a lonely island, it'd be that one. Though I prefer the Gardiner recording


His first or second recording if I may ask?


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Currently listening to _"Les premières polyphonies françaises / Le Manuscrit du Puy"_, one of those excellent value double-CD reissues on Virgin Veritas. Wonderful music, sung by the ever-reliable Ensemble Gilles Binchois:


----------



## rojaba

Pugg said:


> His first or second recording if I may ask?


the second one which came with the laser disc video


----------



## rojaba

rojaba said:


> the second one which came with the laser disc video


And, before I forget, featured a ridiculously young Bryn Terfel in the choir


----------



## Pugg

rojaba said:


> the second one which came with the laser disc video


I prefer his Decca recording, the voices are more appealing to me.


----------



## pmsummer

DA PACEM
*Arvo Pärt*
Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir
Paul Hillier - director
Christopher Bowers-Broadbent - organ
_
Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Donizetti/ Mayr : Messa di Gloria and Credo in D major *

Siri Karoline Thornhill (soprano), Marie-Sophie Pollak (soprano), Marie-Sande Papenmeyer (alto), Mark Adler (tenor), Martin Berner (bass) & Theona Gubba-Chkheidze (violin)

Simon Mayr Choir, Members of the Bavarian State Opera Chorus & Concerto de Bassus, Franz Hauk.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Allegri:* Miserere mei, Deus

*Palestrina*: Stabat mater
Hodie Beata Virgo
Senex puerum portabat
Magnificat primi toni
Litaniae de Beata Virgine Maria, 8vv

_The Choir of King's College, Cambridge, Sir David Willcocks_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Graupner*: Bass cantatas.

Klaus Mertens (bass-baritone)

Accademia Daniel, Shalev Ad-El


----------



## pmsummer

PANAGIA
_Six Byzantine Greek prayers to the Panagia, one of the names of the Virgin Mary, Mother of Christ, set to music._
*Stephan Micus* - Bavarian zither, dilruba, chitrali sitar, sattar, 14-string guitar, nay, voice
_
ECM_


----------



## JosefinaHW

Mendelssohn, _Elias_, Matthias Goerne, Annette Dasch, Berlin Philharmonic, Seiji Ozawa 17 May 2009
Concert available on the DigitalConcertHall.com

https://www.digitalconcerthall.com/en/concert/25

I think the performance is electrifying: orchestra is intense, as always; I don't think it's possible for Goerne to sing anything less than extraordinarily well, and I love Annette Dasch's voice--I love the timbre of her voice and she sings large intervals as if they were effortless.

My fellow Sacred Music Listeners, I have an annual subscription to the Digital Concert Hall--I frequently get 2-day, or one week passes from various promotions, etc.. If any of you have the time, interest and quality computer speakers and monitor or SmartTV let me know and I will send you a code. I don't need to know your e-mail address.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Karl Amadeus Hartmann, _Gesangsszene_ (Song Scene) for baritone and orchestra on a text from _Sodom and Gomorrah_ by Jean Giraudoux, Matthias Goerne, Berlin Philharmonic, Stanisław Skrowaczewski.

Another piece without a free video. Performed 28 May 2011

https://www.digitalconcerthall.com/en/concert/1644

The following is link to YouTube of DFD performance:






The following is an excerpt from a review of a re-release of a performance by DFD:

..."The text is apocalyptic painting an empire grown quickly to splendour and struck down by every form of pestilence and canker, inflation and poison. The vision is one of nightmare and the music partners the text ideally. This is surely an echo of the rise and fall of Nazi Germany although it has something to say about all empires and what follows when they fall."

As far as I have found this piece was only recorded by DFD and Goerne. I have ordered the DFD recording. We all know that I am as good as a newbie in the vocal world, but as much as I love DFD's voice I cannot imagine him having the power of voice to perform this piece. The BP overpowers Goerne's voice in many measures of the performance I cited above. I don't know if that was the intention of Hartmann, if the microphones were not placed properly, or if the conductor failed to direct the orchestra to play more softly.

I've ordered the score and the DFD recording liner notes will come with the lyrics; I will post them when they arrive.

Have any of you heard this piece?

P.S. Link to full review of CD, amongst others.

http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/feb99/scrfeb99p1.html


----------



## Pugg

​* Homilius* : Weihnachtsoratorium "Freude der Hirten über die Geburt Jesu"

Christiane Kohl, Annette Markert, Marcus Ullmann, Virtuosi Saxoniae, Sächsisches Vocalensemble, Ludwig Güttler


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven: Missa Solemnis* in D major, Op. 123

Lucia Popp (soprano), Yvonne Minton (mezzo-soprano), Mallory Walker (tenor), Gwynne Howell (bass)

Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Chicago Symphony Chorus, Sir Georg Solti


----------



## Pugg

​
* Mozart*: Complete Masonic Music.
Peter Maag conducting .


----------



## Pugg

​*Beethoven*: Christ on the mountain of olives.
Disc 1

Utso / Rebmann .

Maurice Abravanel, conducting.


----------



## JosefinaHW

JosefinaHW said:


> Karl Amadeus Hartmann, _Gesangsszene_ (Song Scene) for baritone and orchestra on a text from _Sodom and Gomorrah_ by Jean Giraudoux, Matthias Goerne, Berlin Philharmonic, Stanisław Skrowaczewski.
> 
> Another piece without a free video. Performed 28 May 2011
> 
> https://www.digitalconcerthall.com/en/concert/1644
> 
> The following is link to YouTube of DFD performance:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The following is an excerpt from a review of a re-release of a performance by DFD:
> 
> ..."The text is apocalyptic painting an empire grown quickly to splendour and struck down by every form of pestilence and canker, inflation and poison. The vision is one of nightmare and the music partners the text ideally. This is surely an echo of the rise and fall of Nazi Germany although it has something to say about all empires and what follows when they fall."
> 
> As far as I have found this piece was only recorded by DFD and Goerne.
> 
> The BP overpowers Goerne's voice in many measures of the performance I cited above. I don't know if that was the intention of Hartmann, if the microphones were not placed properly, or if the conductor failed to direct the orchestra to play more softly.
> 
> I've ordered the score and the DFD recording liner notes will come with the lyrics; I will post them when they arrive.
> 
> Have any of you heard this piece?
> 
> P.S. Link to full review of CD, amongst others.
> 
> http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/feb99/scrfeb99p1.html


Are none of you interested in this piece? Do you think I should post this in the "Vocal" section of the forum or under "Baritones"? I would really like to know what people think of the differences in the two recordings. Thanks.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Dmitry Bortnansky, _Concerto for Double Choir and Orchestra

_




_Concerto No. 1 Oh Sing unto the Lord a New Song

_Many Thanks to BarelyTenor!

http://www.talkclassical.com/45898-you-get-one-more-9.html


----------



## bestellen




----------



## Pugg

​
*Pergolesi: Stabat Mater*

Margaret Marshall (soprano), Lucia Valentini Terrani (mezzo)

London Symphony Orchestra, Claudio Abbado.


----------



## Antiquarian

Just listened to Morten Lauridsen's _Lux Æterna_. This is the Paul Salamunovich / Los Angeles Master Chorale version on the Rubedo Canis Musica (RCM) label. This is the premier recording and still, in my opinion, the best. Lauridsen has been compared to John Rutter, but I really can't see any similarities in compositional style. He strikes me more in the same class as Arvo Pärt or Górecki. In any case, I feel that this is an indispensable recording in any music lover's collection. This recording also collects his _Les Chansons Des Roses, Ave Maria, Mid-Winter Songs_, and his_ O Magnum Mysterium_. All of them are worthy of repeated listenings.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach, J S: Christmas Oratorio, BWV248:*

Agnes Giebel, Marga Höffgen, Hertha Traxel, Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau

Thomanerchor Leipzig, Gewandhausorchester Leipzig, Kurt Thomas.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi: Requiem*

Renée Fleming (soprano), Olga Borodina (mezzo-soprano), Andrea Bocelli (tenor), Ildebrando D'Arcangelo (bass)

Kirov Orchestra and Chorus, Valery Gergiev.


----------



## pmsummer

A MEDIEVAL CHRISTMAS
*The Boston Camerata*
Joel Cohen - director

_Elektra Nonesuch - Erato_


----------



## JosefinaHW

The Hartmann score and liner notes' English translation arrived today. In light of recent events, the fact that it is Advent, and that I now know the lyrics I will repost my request for discussion of the _Gesangsszene of Sodom and Gomorrah_ during Lent.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Berlioz _Grande Messe des Morts 1837, _Paul McCreesh, Gabrielli Consort_ & _Wrocław Philharmonic Choir_

(Thanks to Becca!)
_

Video of McCreesh's comments:






"Paul McCreesh's first release on the new Winged Lion label, together with Signum Classics, Berlioz's Grande Messe des Morts was recorded in Poland as part of the Wratislava Cantans Festival (of which McCreesh was artistic director). This staggering performance is produced by a force of over 400 performers - drawn from the Gabrieli Consort and Players, the Wroclaw Philharmonic Orchestra and Choir and students from Chetham's School of Music."

I am streaming the album on Amazon Music Unlimited, but each number can be listened to independently on YouTube.

Requiem & Kyrie 




Dies Irae 




Quid sum miser 




Rex tremendae 




Quarens me 




Lacrimosa 




Offertorium 




Hostias 




Sanctus 




Agnus Dei


----------



## Sonata

I'm probably one of the few on the forum not listening to several "Messiah" recordings. lol
Instead:

I like Dvorak's haunting style of sacred music. I've previously listened to the Stabat Mater and Requiem. Now onto the Mass, TeDeum and Biblical songs.


----------



## CMonteverdi

W.A. Mozart Great Mass in C 
La Chambre Philharmonique
E. Krivine

Piau, Sollied, Agnew, Caton









LK


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## Lenny

Sonata said:


> I'm probably one of the few on the forum not listening to several "Messiah" recordings. lol


Are 'Messiaen' recordings counted?


----------



## Pugg

Lenny said:


> Are 'Messiaen' recordings counted?


We are talking about sacred.....if you know what I mean.
( Please this is a joke)


----------



## Pugg

​
* Bach; Weihnachtsoratorium BWV 248*

Barbara Schlick, Christoph Pregardien, Yvonne Naef, Klaus Mertens,

Thomanerchor Leipzig, Gewandhausorchester Leipzig, Georg Christoph Biller


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach - Magnificat*

Bach, J S: Cantata BWV140 'Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme'
Chorale Prelude BWV650 'Kommst du nun, Jesu, vom Himmel herunter'
Ertöt uns durch dein' Gûte BWV22.v

Magnificat in D major, BWV243
Orchestral Suite No. 3 in D major, BWV1068: Air ('Air on a G String')
Motet BWV230 'Lobet den Herrn alle Heiden'

O Jesulein süß, BWV493
Chorale Prelude BWV729 'In dulci jubilo'

Mass in A major, BWV234
Sanctus in C major, BWV237
Cantata BWV147 'Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben': Jesu, bleibet meine Freude
Cantata BWV12 'Weinen, Klagen, sorgen, Zagen'
Motet BWV226 'Der Geist hilft unser Schwachheit auf'
Liebster Jesu, wir sind hier, BWV373
Prelude & Fugue in G major, BWV541
Nun danket alle Gott, BWV386

Susan Gritton, Lisa Milne (soprano), Michael Chance (countertenor), Ian Bostridge (tenor), Micheal George (bass)

Choir of King's College, Cambridge, Academy of Ancient Music, Stephen Cleobury


----------



## Pugg

*Vivaldi*: Gloria in D major, RV589
Magnificat, RV611
ed. Malipiero

_Teresa Berganza & Lucia Valentini Terrani_ (mezzos)

New Philharmonia Chorus & Orchestra, Riccardo Muti.


----------



## Pugg

​For those who lost loved ones and all the unnecessary people who got killed in atrocious attacks. 
*Mozart; Requiem.*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach, J S:*

Cantata BWV58 'Ach Gott, wie manches Herzeleid'
Cantata BWV32 'Liebster Jesu, mein Verlangen'
Oboe d'amore Concerto in A major, BWV1055
Cantata BWV57 'Selig ist der Mann'

Hana Blazikova, Dominik Wörner

Kirchheimer BachConsort, Alfredo Bernardini


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

pmsummer said:


>


Great song, but a "non-HIP" rendition if ever there was one. I'd like to see the Tallis Scholars or the Ensemble Organum get away with that inauthentic pronunciation; Gaw-DAY-TAY, VUR-JIN-AY, indeed


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schumann*: Requiem in D flat major, Op. 148
Requiem für Mignon, Op. 98b

Éva Andor (Soprano), Lívia Budai-Batky (Contralto), György Korondi (Tenor), József Gregor (Bass)

Budapest Chorus, Hungarian State Orchestra, Miklós Forrai.


----------



## Pugg

*Bertoni: Miserere et al*.
Zimmerman/ Schuman.
I Solisti Veneti/ Claudio Scimone conducting.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mayr: Requiem in G minor.*

Soloist and Simon Mayr Chorus and Ensemble

Conducted by Franz Hauk.


----------



## Pugg

*Giovanni Battista Pergolesi, 4 januari 1710*

​
*Pergolesi: Stabat Mater*

Margaret Marshall (soprano), Lucia Valentini Terrani (mezzo)

London Symphony Orchestra, Claudio Abbado.


----------



## lluissineu

milan, Missa pro pace


----------



## lluissineu

kilar ( not Milan as The corrector wrote).


----------



## Pugg

​
*Vivaldi: Sacred Music*
Volume 3
_Vittorio Negr_i conducting.


----------



## Pugg

*Verdi: Requiem*

Mirella Freni, Christa Ludwig, Carlo Cossutta & Nicolai Ghiaurov

Wiener Singverein & Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan


----------



## jdec

Pugg said:


> *Verdi: Requiem*
> 
> Mirella Freni, Christa Ludwig, Carlo Cossutta & Nicolai Ghiaurov
> 
> Wiener Singverein & Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan


I like this version a lot. Freni is great in the _Libera me._


----------



## Pugg

​ *Rossini: Stabat Mater.*

Riccardo Muti, conducting .


----------



## Tremolando

Zelenka: Psalmi Vespertini II - a wonderful newly released album from the masterful Czech baroque band "Ensemble Inegal". Over half of the disc contains music seeing its recording premiere (including the striking Nisi Dominus already discussed on a different thread of this forum). With Zelenka's unique combination of complex counterpoint, pulsating ostinato, soaring vocal lines and harmonic invention it is no wonder that his music was considered at his time a "foretaste of heavenly pleasures".

Album can be found here


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms: Ein Deutsches Requiem*, Op. 45

_Lucia Popp_ (soprano) & Wolfgang Brendel (baritone)

Prague Philharmonic Chorus & Czech Philharmonic Orchestra, Giuseppe Sinopoli


----------



## Pugg

​
*Fauré* : Requiem
_Lucia Popp/ Simon Estes
_
Colin Davis conducting.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Graupner*: Bass cantatas.
> 
> Klaus Mertens (bass-baritone)
> 
> Accademia Daniel, Shalev Ad-El


A "bass cantata" sounds very interesting; I am going to find and listen to this right now. Thanks, Pugg.

P.S. It IS on Amazon Music Unlimited US!


----------



## Pugg

JosefinaHW said:


> A "bass cantata" sounds very interesting; I am going to find and listen to this right now. Thanks, Pugg.
> 
> P.S. It IS on Amazon Music Unlimited US!


Did you like it?


----------



## Pugg

​
*Gounod: St Cecilia Mass*

Petite Symphonie pour vents

_Pilar Lorengar_, Heinz Hoppe, Franz Crass

Orchestre de la Societe des Concerts du Conservatoire, Halle Orchestra, Jean-Claude Hartemann, Sir John Barbirelli


----------



## Pugg

​
*Berlioz - L'Enfance du Christ & Romeo & Juliet*

L'Enfance du Christ, Op. 25

Roméo et Juliette, Op. 17 (excerpts)

Victoria de los Angeles & Nicolai Gedda

André Cluytens & Carlo Maria Giulini.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

It irks me to admit that I've never paid Stainer's _Crucifixion_ much attention, but I'm glad I've finally "discovered" it, thanks to this recording I bought yesterday:









Beautiful singing from soloists and choir alike, crystal-clear diction too. A fine recording of a lovely work.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Franz Liszt : Via Crucis*

Nederlands Kamerkoor
Reinbert de Leeuw dirigent en piano


----------



## Guillet81

Thanks for all the wonderful recommendations.


----------



## Pugg

Guillet81 said:


> Thanks for all the wonderful recommendations.


It's our pleasure, do you have some favourites also?


----------



## Guillet81

I'm no doubt less familiar with sacred music than even with other forms of "classical", but I have yet to encounter an organ work of Bach or Mendelssohn that I don't love. I have not made myself listen to the entirety of The Passion of St. Matthew or Paulus (their length seems daunting to me...), but those are supposed to be great compositions.


----------



## Pugg

Guillet81 said:


> I'm no doubt less familiar with sacred music than even with other forms of "classical", but I have yet to encounter an organ work of Bach or Mendelssohn that I don't love. I have not made myself listen to the entirety of The Passion of St. Matthew or Paulus (their length seems daunting to me...), but those are supposed to be great compositions.


Paulus is a bit more accessible but once you got in to the St. Matthew Pasion, you er hooked.
Promised.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Fauré: Requiem, Op. 48*

Ravel: Pavane pour une infante défunte

Kathleen Battle (soprano) & Andreas Schmidt (baritone)

Philharmonia Chorus & Philharmonia Orchestra, Carlo Maria Giulini


----------



## pmsummer

LE JEU DES PÈLERINS D'EMMAÜS
_A Liturgical Drama XII. C._
*Ensemble Organum*
Marcel Pérès - director

_Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Dvorak*:Requiem, Op. 89

Pilar Lorengar (soprano), Erzsébet Komlóssy (contralto), Robert Ilsofalvy (tenor) & Tom Krause (bass)

The Ambrosian Singers

*Rossini*: Stabat Mater

Pilar Lorengar (soprano), Yvonne Minton (mezzo-soprano), Luciano Pavarotti (tenor) & Hans Sotin (bass)

London Symphony Chorus

London Symphony Orchestra, István Kertész


----------



## pmsummer

DREAMS & PRAYERS
*Hildegard von Bingen, Mehmet Ali Sanhkol, Osvaldo Golijov, Ludwig van Beethoven*
_A Far Cry_
David Krakauer - director

_Crier Records_


----------



## Pugg

​*Haydn: Nelson Mass.*
Marschall/ Watkinson/ Lewis / Holl.

Sir Neville Marriner conducting


----------



## Pugg

​
*Paër: Il Santo Sepolcro* (The Holy Sepulchre)
Preceded by Invito by Giovanni Simon Mayr (1763-1845)

Cornelia Horak (soprano), Miriam Clark (soprano), Vanessa Barkowski (alto), Valer Barna-Sabadus (alto), Thomas Michael Allen (tenor), Klaus Steppberger (tenor), Jens Hamann (bass) & Thomas Stimmel (bass)

Simon Mayr Chorus and Ensemble, Franz Hauk


----------



## Manxfeeder

Pugg said:


> Paulus is a bit more accessible but once you got in to the St. Matthew Pasion, you er hooked.
> Promised.


I second that. I avoided the Matthew Passion for a long time, but when I finally gave it the attention it deserved, I found it to be one of the most amazing creations not just of Bach but of mankind.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Reichstag aus LICHT said:


> It irks me to admit that I've never paid Stainer's _Crucifixion_ much attention, but I'm glad I've finally "discovered" it, thanks to this recording I bought yesterday:


I have that somewhere. I bought it a couple years ago but haven't paid much attention to it, either. I'll have to pull it out, if I can even find it.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Manxfeeder said:


> I have that somewhere. I bought it a couple years ago but haven't paid much attention to it, either. I'll have to pull it out, if I can even find it.


Let us know how you get on


----------



## Pugg

​*Spohr*:
Mass Op. 54/ Psalms Op. 85

Dietrich Knothe

Rundfunkchor Berlin, Michael Glaeser


----------



## Pugg

​
*Cherubini*: Cantatas.

Maïlys de Villoutrey (soprano)

Kölner Academie, Michael Alexander Willens


----------



## Manxfeeder

Reichstag aus LICHT said:


> Let us know how you get on


I found it. I had to wrestle a few dust bunnies to get it.


----------



## Pugg

Manxfeeder said:


> I found it. I had to wrestle a few dust bunnies to get it.
> 
> View attachment 91807


The result is watt's counts.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Puccini: Messa di Gloria*
José Carreras, Hermann Prey

Philharmonia Orchestra, Ambrosian Singers, Claudio Scimone


----------



## JosefinaHW

'talk about a gift......

Matthias Goerne: Jesus (After this performance, almost impossible to watch Gerhaher and not be devastated that Goerne wasn't chosen for the Berlin Philharmonic's ritualization.)

Christoph Pregardien: Evangelist

Bach, _St. Matthew Passio_n, Nikolaus Harnoncourt





I wish I could post a video of the live performance, alas....


----------



## JosefinaHW

Pugg said:


> Did you like it?


I only listened once, Pugg, but it didn't touch me, probably because I was expecting to hear a deep rich voice. I'm sorry it took me so long to reply, I see that I have missed too many posts on this thread: I am going to start over from the very beginning ('very difficult to tear myself away from the Goerne/Pregardien Passion).


----------



## Pugg

JosefinaHW said:


> I only listened once, Pugg, but it didn't touch me, probably because I was expecting to hear a deep rich voice. I'm sorry it took me so long to reply, I see that I have missed too many posts on this thread: I am going to start over from the very beginning ('very difficult to tear myself away from the Goerne/Pregardien Passion).


Take your time we still going nowhere.:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Gregorian chants.*
Salve Regina: Monks from Sain-Maurice / and Saint-Maur of Clervaux.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach, J S: St Mark Passion, BWV247
*
Wolf Euba (narrator), Christiane Oelze (soprano), Rosemarie Lang (alto), Peter Schreier (tenor)

Favorit- und Capellchor Leipzig, Neues Bachisches Collegium Musicum, Leipzig Favorit- Und Capellchor, Peter Schreier


----------



## gouts

I'm still listening to the Christmas Oratorio. Sure enough, we are way ahead of Christmas, but I need the joy & uplifting mood it brings at this time of my life...


----------



## Manxfeeder

gouts said:


> I'm still listening to the Christmas Oratorio. Sure enough, we are way ahead of Christmas, but I need the joy & uplifting mood it brings at this time of my life...


I'm not ready to give up Christmas, either. In America, January is turning into the winter of our discontent.


----------



## JosefinaHW

gouts said:


> I'm still listening to the Christmas Oratorio. Sure enough, we are way ahead of Christmas, but I need the joy & uplifting mood it brings at this time of my life...


Welcome, gouts! _Christmas Oratorio_ certainly is joyful and uplifting, but I think the _Et Resurrexit _tops the cake.... I'd also like to hear more about your favorites in sacred music.


----------



## JosefinaHW

:ManxFeeder: Remember the music I posted above is THE BOTTOM LINE: throw off the basket and light some candles! :kiss:


----------



## JosefinaHW

Bach, _Mass in B Minor_, M. Goerne, Christoph Pregardien, Akademie fur Alte Musik Berli, Rene Jacobs

I think this is the YouTube link to the entire Mass. Playlist: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLiJnN4bTWJ11pJOxi-C2V6BVgVURc3nW4

hosting

https://postimage.org/


----------



## JosefinaHW

Bach, _St. Matthew Passion_, "Konnen Tranen meiner Wangen" Alto, Robin Blaze

'just cannot tear myself away from this... always cathartic.... going to listen several recordings of this this evening....


----------



## JosefinaHW

Bach, _Konnen Tranen_... in the end I think Magdalena Kozena and Mark Padmore's performance of this will always be my favorite..... Sorry, folks, there is no free version of this one.

https://www.digitalconcerthall.com/en/concert/16913#watch:16913-2

Some screenshots from the performance:

https://postimage.org/

https://postimage.org/


----------



## JosefinaHW

Discussion between Simon Halsey and Peter Sellars re/ their ritualization of the St. Matthew Passion.

This is one of several free discussions. One of the many things I find interesting about this particular interview is Sellars' discussion of how all Bach's music and this particular work are absolutely contemporary.

https://www.digitalconcerthall.com/en/concert/318#watch:318-3

https://postimage.org/


----------



## JosefinaHW

Brief Discussion between Mark Padmore and Peter Sellars re/ Padmore's role as the Evangelist, the Passion in general, and some reflections on Judas.

Not only interesting for the above aspects but to get some more insight into Mark Padmore as an artist and a person; I think he is very lovable. This interview is also free.

https://www.digitalconcerthall.com/en/concert/16913#watch:16913-4


----------



## JosefinaHW

Brief introduction to the St. Matthew Ritualization by Simon Halsey: Structure, Performance History, Details from Bach's own life that might have added to his understanding of the contents of the Passion, etc... This is also a free video.

https://www.digitalconcerthall.com/en/concert/16913#watch:16913-3

https://postimage.org/


----------



## JosefinaHW

Discussion between Simon Halsey and Peter Sellars re/ abbreviated version of the _St. Matthew Passion Ritualization_ for the White Light Festival

This discussion is on YouTube.

https://postimage.org/


----------



## Pugg

*(Salzburg, 27 januari 1756 - Wenen, 5 december 1791)*

​
*Mozart*: _Requiem in D mino_r, K626
(compl. by Franz Xaver Süssmayer)

Vesperae Solennes de Confessore, K339:_ Laudate Dominum
_
Karita Mattila, Sara Mingardo, Michael Schade & Bryn Terfel

Schwedischer Rundfunkchor & Berliner Philharmoniker, Claudio Abbado


----------



## Guillet81

I made a recent discovery in the genre -- Messe de Nostre Dame by Guillaume de Machaut.

www.youtube.com/watch?v=11A4wqv8_wo

It is astounding and revelatory to me that such beautiful music was written so long ago: Our Baroque counter-point would emerge from this kind of choral work.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Cimarosa: Requiem in G minor*

Elly Ameling (soprano), Birgit Finnilä (contralto), Richard van Vrooman (tenor), Kurt Widmer (bass)

Chorus Of The Festival De Montreux, Orchestre de Chambre de Lausanne, Montreux Festival Chorus, Vittorio Negri


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi: Four Sacred Pieces*
*Stravinsky* ; Symphony of psalms.
_Robert Shaw_ conducting


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart Masonic music*

Peter Schreier / Andreas Schmidt et al.
rec.1981


----------



## Guest

Sweelinck book of psalms


----------



## Pugg

​
*Meyerbeer*; Religious Music.

Rheinische Kantorei, Hermann Max.


----------



## Pugg

For Josefina:tiphat:


----------



## JosefinaHW

Bach, _Ich habe genug_, Matthias Goerne






Thank you very much, Pugg!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert*: Mass No. 6 in E flat major, D950

Karita Mattila, Marjana Lipovšek, Jerry Hadley, Jorge Pita & Robert Holl

Konzertvereinigung, Wiener Staatsopernchor & Wiener Philharmoniker, Claudio Abbado.


----------



## lifetweet

Every time I listen to sacred musics, people seem to believe I'm weird.


----------



## Pugg

lifetweet said:


> Every time I listen to sacred musics, people seem to believe I'm weird.


Why, don't they like that kind of music?


----------



## Pugg

​
*Handel: Messiah*

Eileen Farrell (soprano), Martha Lipton (mezzo-soprano), Davis Cunningham (tenor), William Warfield (baritone)
The Mormon Tabernacle Choir

The Philadelphia Orchestra, Eugene Ormandy.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Händel: Israel in Egypt *
Christensen, Bischoff, Bumbry, Blackburn, Watts, Wood 
Utah Symphony / Abravanel conducting.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn*: Arianna a Naxos, cantata, Hob.XXVIb/2
*Monteverd*i:Lamento d'Arianna 'Lasciatemi morire'
*Rossini*: Giovanna d'Arco
*Vivaldi*: Cantata RV675 'Piango, gemo, sospiro'

_Tereza Berganza_ (mezzo-soprano)

English Chamber Orchestra, Marcello Viotti


----------



## MadMusicist

A very underrated work by my fav:






Mendelssohn - Psalm 114


----------



## Marinera

Been listening lately to these 2 albums with Maria Cristina Kiehr















Canta La Maddalena - Cantatas & Motets
Lamentationi Per La Settimana Santa


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*: Christ on the mountain of olive trees .
Christina Deutekom/ Nicolai Gedda/ Hans Sotin.


----------



## jegreenwood

Just added the Tallis Scholars as a favorite on Tidal. Lots to explore.


----------



## Bettina




----------



## Pugg

Bettina said:


>


very good stuff.:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verhulst*: Mass Op. 20

Nienke Oostenrijk (soprano), Margriet van Reisen (contralto), Marcel Reijans (tenor), Hubert Claessens (bass)

Netherlands Concert Choir, Residentie Orchestra The Hague, Matthias Bamert


----------



## DavidA

Bach St John Passion

Rene Jacobs conduct this version which throws the piece into a shattering new light


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rachmaninov*: Vespers, Op. 37

Phoenix Chorale & Kansas City Chorale, Charles Bruffy


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: Requiem in D minor, K626
Ave verum corpus, K618

Frank Lopardo, Waltraud Meier, James Morris, Patrizia Pace

Berliner Philharmoniker, Stockholm Chamber Choir, Swedish Radio Choir, Riccardo Muti.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Berlioz: Grande Messe des Morts, Op. 5 (Requiem)
*
Barry Banks (tenor)

London Symphony Orchestra, London Symphony Chorus & London Philharmonic Choir, Sir Colin Davis


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rossini; Stabat Mater*

Catherine Malfitano, Agnes Baltsa, Robert Gambill & Gwynne Howell

Coro e Orchestra del Maggio Musicale Fiorentino, _Riccardo Muti_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Gounod: St Cecilia Mass*

Irmgard Seefried, Gerhard Stolze & Hermann Uhde

Czech Philharmonic Chorus & Orchestra, Igor Markevitch.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Pergolesi: Stabat Mater*

Margaret Marshall (soprano), Lucia Valentini Terrani (mezzo)

London Symphony Orchestra, Claudio Abbado.


----------



## Pugg

*Dvorak*:Te Deum, Op.103, B.176

*Janacek*:Glagolitic Mass

Christine Brewer (soprano), Marietta Simpson (mezzo), Karl Dent (tenor), Roger Roloff (baritone)

Atlanta Symphony Orchestra, Robert Shaw.


----------



## Pugg

​*Weber: Masses Nos. 1 & 2*

Messe No. 2 in G major, Op. 76 'Jubelmesse'

Krisztina Laki (soprano), Marga Schiml (alto), Josef Protschka (teor), Jan-Hendrik Rootering (bass)

Instrumentalensemble Werner Keltsch, Stuttgarter Hymnus-Chorknaben, Gerhard Wilhelm

Mass No. 1 'Freischutzmesse'

Elisabeht Speiser (soprano), Helen Watts (alto), Kurt Equiluz (tenor), Siegmund Nimsgern (bass)

Bamberger Symphoniker und -chor, Horst Stein.

_Tanks Bettina!!!_


----------



## DavidA

Just listening again to Jacob's St John Passion (Bach) - tremendous performance. Do try and hear it.


----------



## Sonata

I'm dipping back into my Mendelssohn sacred music box again; strangely enough the church scene in Tosca put me in the mood for church music. Currently listening to his *Magnificant*


----------



## Manxfeeder

Sonata said:


> I'm dipping back into my Mendelssohn sacred music box again; strangely enough the church scene in Tosca put me in the mood for church music. Currently listening to his *Magnificant*


I've had that on my Amazon wish list for a long time. Whenever I have discretionary income, I keep forgetting to order it.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Psalm 150*

I don't think this knocks Jochum off the top of the list; there are a couple of places where it sounds too fussy, and the choir is a little too far back, but it's pretty good. Jochum takes you by the scruff of the neck; Barenboim feel more like a tug at the elbow.


----------



## Bettina

Vaughan Williams: A Song of Thanksgiving. I love the mixture of sung and spoken text. The overall effect is incredibly uplifting and inspiring!


----------



## Pugg

*Bach: St John Passion, BWV245
*
Peter Schreier (Tenor), Robert Holl (Bass), Roberta Alexander (Soprano), Marjana Lipovsek (Mezzo-Soprano), Olaf Bär (Baritone), Rundfunkchor Leipzig (Chorus), Marjana Lipovsek (Contralto), Andrea Ihle (Soprano), Egbert Junghanns (Bass), Ekkehard Wagner (Tenor), Andreas Scheibner (Baritone)

Staatskapelle Dresden, Rundfunkchor Leipzig, Peter Schreier.


----------



## pmsummer

WORDS OF THE ANGEL
*Ivan Moody*
MESSE DE TOURNAI
*Anonymous*
Trio Mediæval
_
ECM New Series_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach*: St Matthew Passion, BWV244

Gundala Janowitz, Christa Ludwig, Peter Schreier, Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, Walter Berry, Horst Laubenthal, Anton Diakov

Wiener Singverein, Chor der Deutschen Oper Berlin & Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan


----------



## Sonata

Durante: Lamentations of the Prophet Jeremiah


----------



## Pugg

​
DISC57-58:
*Verdi: Requiem*
Nilsson / Chookasian / Bergonzi / Flagello, Boston Chorus Pro Musica, Alfred Nash Petterson.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach: Easter Oratorio;*

Ameling / Helen / Krenn /

Stuttgart Chamber Orchestra / Vienna Academy Ch -

Karl Munchinger conducting.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: Mass in C minor.
Ave verum corpus, K618

Arleen Auger, Frederica von Stade, Frank Lopardo & Cornelius Hauptmann

Chor und Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: Mass in C major, K317 'Coronation Mass'
Vesperae solennes de confessore in C, K339
Ave verum corpus, K618

Edith Mathis (soprano), Jadwiga Rappé (contralto), Hans Peter Blochwitz (tenor), Thomas Quasthoff (bass), Peter Schreier (tenor)

Rundfunkchor Leipzig, Staatskapelle Dresden, Rundfunkchor Leipzig, Peter Schreier, Gert Frischmuth


----------



## Sonata

Some more Mendelssohn today:










-The German Liturgy
-Veni Domine
-Laudate Pueri









I have this Vivaldi album loaded on my phone to start at my lunch break tomorrow  I've been really into Vivaldi opera lately, time to turn to some other Vivaldi vocal music, which moves me much more than do his concerti


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mendelssohn*; Paulus.

Janowitz/ Adam/ Bolchwitz /lang.

Kurt Masur conducting.


----------



## helenora

Philippe Rogier *Missa tribus choribus Domine Dominus Noster*

Nice renaissance composer discovered thanks to *deprofundis*


----------



## helenora

and the following is *Gery de Ghersem Ave Virgo Sanctissima* Sublime!


----------



## Pugg

*Bertoni*: Miserere /Veni Creator/ Beatus Vir..
Soloist / I Solisti Veneti.
Claudo Scimone.


----------



## DavidA

Bach Ich Hab Genug

Herreweghe / Kooy


----------



## Pugg

​
*Paër: Il Santo Sepolcro* (The Holy Sepulchre)
Preceded by Invito by Giovanni Simon Mayr (1763-1845)

Cornelia Horak (soprano), Miriam Clark (soprano), Vanessa Barkowski (alto), Valer Barna-Sabadus (alto), Thomas Michael Allen (tenor), Klaus Steppberger (tenor), Jens Hamann (bass) & Thomas Stimmel (bass)

Simon Mayr Chorus and Ensemble, Franz Hauk.


----------



## chord

review here


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart: Davide Penitente*, K469

Trine Wilsberg Lund (soprano), Kristina Wahlin (soprano) & Lothar Odinius (tenor)

Immortal Bach Ensemble & Leipziger Kammerorchester, Morten Schuldt-Jensen.


----------



## Art Rock

Dvorak's Requiem.


----------



## pmsummer

MESSIAH
*George Frideric Handel*
Dorothea Röschmann - soprano I, Susan Gritton - soprano II,
Bernarda Fink- contralto, Charles Daniels - tenor, Neal Davies - bass
Gabrieli Consort & Players
Paul McCreesh - director
_
Archiv Produktion_


----------



## chord




----------



## Pugg

chord said:


>


Good to see a new member discover this topic, welcome to TalkClassical by the way.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi: Messa per Rossini*
written with 13 other composers

Gabriela Benackova-Capova, Florence Quivar, James Wagner, Alexandru Agache, Aage Haugland

Gächinger Kantorei Stuttgart, Prager Philharmonischer Chor, SWR Radio-Sinfonieorchester Stuttgart, Helmuth Rilling
In honour of Rossini's birthday.


----------



## chord

Thank you for your kind words.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Gounod: St Cecilia Mass*

Irmgard Seefried, Gerhard Stolze & Hermann Uhde

Czech Philharmonic Chorus & Orchestra, Igor Markevitch


----------



## chord




----------



## Sonata

posted this morning on the regular listening thread, but a big set like this I wanted to post here too:


----------



## DavidA

Handel Solomon / McCreesh


----------



## Pugg

​For Mr Vivaldi's birthday.

*Vivaldi*:Gloria in D major, RV589
Magnificat, RV611

ed. Malipiero

Teresa Berganza & Lucia Valentini Terrani (mezzos)

New Philharmonia Chorus & Orchestra, Riccardo Muti


----------



## chesapeake bay

A good day to listen to Vivaldi!

Nisi Dominus- Teresa Berganza and the English Chamber Orchestra Antonio Ros-Marba conducting


----------



## Pugg

chesapeake bay said:


> View attachment 92745
> 
> 
> A good day to listen to Vivaldi!
> 
> Nisi Dominus- Teresa Berganza and the English Chamber Orchestra Antonio Ros-Marba conducting


You are the only one besides me who listen to that recording, never seen anyone post it before.


----------



## Pugg

DavidA said:


> View attachment 92736
> 
> 
> Handel Solomon / McCreesh


I just answered your question about Solomon, outcome: this one.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Telemann*: Der Tod Jesu (Passion Oratorio), TWV 5:6

Dorothee Mields (soprano), Britta Schwarz (alto), Jan Kobow (tenor), Klaus Mertens (bass)

Telemann-Kammerorchester Michaelstein, Magdeburger Kammerchor, Ludger Rémy


----------



## pmsummer

SCATTERED ASHES
_Josquin's Miserere and the Savonarolan Legacy_
*Josquin Des Prez, Giovanni Pierluigi da Palestrina, Orlande de 
Lassus, Claude Le Jeune, Jean Lhéritier, Nicolas Gombert, Jacobus 
Clemens Non Papa, William Byrd*
Magnificat
Philip Cave - director
_
Linn_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi*: Four Sacred Pieces
*Stravinsky* ; Symphony of psalms.
_Robert Shaw_ conducting


----------



## Barelytenor

*Poulenc: Gloria with Concertgebouw Orchestra*

Pugg this one is close to home for you:






Very nice performance!

:tiphat:

Kind regards,

George


----------



## Pugg

Barelytenor said:


> Pugg this one is close to home for you:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice performance!
> 
> :tiphat:
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> George


You know the way on YouTube I see.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*:Mass in C minor, K427 'Great'

Hertha Topper (alto), Ernst Haeflinger (tenor), Ivan Sardi (bass)

Exsultate, jubilate, K165

Maria Stader (soprano)

Ferenc Fricsay


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## Pugg

​
*St Matthew Passion, BWV244*

Lucia Popp (Soprano), Andrea Ihle (Soprano), Helga Termer (Soprano), Marjana Lipovsek (Contralto), Johanna Schneiderheinze (Contralto), Elisabeth Wilke (Contralto), Peter Schreier (Tenor), Eberhard Büchner (Tenor), Wegner Ekkehard (Tenor), Ekkehard Wlaschiha (Baritone), Andreas Scheibner (Baritone), Robert Holl (Bass), Theo Adam (Bass), Hans-Joachim Ribbe (Bass), Klaus Henkel (Bass), Hermann Christian Polster (Bass)

Rundfunkchor Leipzig, Dresdner Kapellknaben & Staatskapelle Dresden: Peter Schreier conducting.


----------



## pmsummer

FRAGMENTS
_The fragmented survival of the distant musical past in manuscript collections which are often in incomplete or damaged condition, and to the fragmentation of Christianity into Eastern Orthodoxy and Western Catholicism._
*Anonymous, Perotinus, Matteo Da Perugia, Antonio Zachara da Teramo, Manuel Gazes, John Plousiadenos*
Theatre of Voices
Paul Hillier - director
_
Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*:Mass in C major, Op. 86
Meeresstille und glückliche Fahrt, Op. 112
Elegiac Song

Atlanta Symphony Orchestra, Robert Shaw.


----------



## pmsummer

THE LAST SLEEP OF THE VIRGIN
_A Veneration for String Quartet and Handbells_
THE HIDDEN TREASURE
*John Tavener*
SUMMA, FRATRES
*Arvo Pärt* 
Chilingirian Quartet
_
Virgin Classics_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: Mass in C/ *Schubert*: Mass in G.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Cherubini: Cantatas.*

Maïlys de Villoutreys, Ursula Eittinger & Andreas Karasiak

Kölner Academie, Michael Alexander Willens


----------



## Pugg

​
*Monteverdi: Vespers
Vespro della Beata Vergine* (1610)

Jill Gomez, Felicity Palmer, Robert Tear, Philip Langridge, John Shirley-Quirk

Bassano, G:Hodie Christus natus est
Gabrieli, G:Audite principes a 16, C 123
Quem Vidistis pastores a 12, C 77
Salvator noster a 15, C 80

O Magnum Mysterium
Monteverdi Choir & Orchestra, Philip Jones Brass Ensemble, John Eliot Gardiner.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Telemann*: Schwanengesang (Trauermusik für Garlieb Sillem)

Barbara Schlick, Mechthild Georg, Christoph Pregardien, Gotthold Schwarz, La Stagione Frankfurt, Michael Schneider.


----------



## Pugg

​*Mendelssohn: Elijah, Op. 70*
(sung in English)

Bryn Terfel, Renée Fleming, Patricia Bardon, John Mark Ainsley

Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment, Edinburgh Festival Chorus, Paul Daniel


----------



## pmsummer

CREATOR SPIRITUS
_Veni Creator - The Deer's Cry - Psalom - Most Holy Mother of God - Solfeggio - My Heart's in the Highlands - Peace Upon You, Jerusalem - Ein Wallfahrtslied - Morning Star - Stabat Mater_
*Arvo Pärt*
Theatre of Voices
Ars Nova Copenhagen
Paul Hillier - director
Christopher Bowers-Broadbent - organ
NYYD Quartet

_Harmonia Mundi USA_


----------



## Pugg

​*Weber: Masses Nos. 1 & 2*

Krisztina Laki (soprano), Marga Schiml (alto), Josef Protschka (teor), Jan-Hendrik Rootering (bass)
Instrumentalensemble Werner Keltsch, Stuttgarter Hymnus-Chorknaben, Gerhard Wilhelm
Elisabeht Speiser (soprano), Helen Watts (alto), Kurt Equiluz (tenor), Siegmund Nimsgern (bass)

Bamberger Symphoniker und -chor, Horst Stein.


----------



## DavidA

Handel Solomn McCreesh


----------



## Pugg

*Bach: St John Passion, BWV245
*
Peter Schreier (Tenor), Robert Holl (Bass), Roberta Alexander (Soprano), Marjana Lipovsek (Mezzo-Soprano), Olaf Bär (Baritone), Rundfunkchor Leipzig (Chorus), Marjana Lipovsek (Contralto), Andrea Ihle (Soprano), Egbert Junghanns (Bass), Ekkehard Wagner (Tenor), Andreas Scheibner (Baritone)

Staatskapelle Dresden, Rundfunkchor Leipzig, Peter Schreier.


----------



## chord

review here:










http://classicalcompass.blogspot.hu/2017/03/cloud-cyclopaedia-chant-cistercien.html


----------



## Pugg

chord said:


> /QUOTE]
> 
> Beautiful cover.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach: Easter Oratorio;*

Ameling / Helen / Krenn / Krause.
Stuttgart Chamber Orchestra / Vienna Academy Ch -

Karl Munchinger conducting.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Pergolesi*: Stabat Mater

Margaret Marshall (soprano), Lucia Valentini Terrani (mezzo)

London Symphony Orchestra, Claudio Abbado


----------



## pmsummer

AVE DEI PATRIS FILIA
_Music for Our Lady and Divine Office_
*John Taverner*
Christ Church Cathedral Choir, Oxford
Stephen Darlington - director
_
Nimbus_


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## chord

A comparsion here:

Mirror differences


----------



## Pugg

​
*Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22*

John Aler (tenor), Mark Kruczek (organ)

Voices of Ascension Chorus and Orchestra, Young Singers of Pennnsylvania, Dennis Keene.


----------



## pmsummer

CREATOR SPIRITUS
_Veni Creator - The Deer's Cry - Psalom - Most Holy Mother of God - Solfeggio - My Heart's in the Highlands - Peace Upon You, Jerusalem - Ein Wallfahrtslied - Morning Star - Stabat Mater_
*Arvo Pärt*
Theatre of Voices
Ars Nova Copenhagen
Paul Hillier - director
Christopher Bowers-Broadbent - organ
NYYD Quartet
_
Harmonia Mundi USA_


----------



## Pugg

​_Salve Regina _(Gregorian Chant • Gregorianische Gesänge • Chants Grégoriens)

Benedictine Monks Of The Abbey Of Saint-Maurice & Saint-Maur, Clervaux.

perfect Sunday morning music.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Handel: Messiah*

Eileen Farrell (soprano), Martha Lipton (mezzo-soprano), Davis Cunningham (tenor), William Warfield (baritone)
The Mormon Tabernacle Choir

The Philadelphia Orchestra, Eugene Ormandy.


----------



## schzt

*Beethoven: Missa Solemnis* _conducted by Heinz Wallberg_


----------



## HarmonicsV

Victoria's Magnificat Primi Toni - St John's College Choir, George Guest. A life-changing listen...


----------



## Pugg

HarmonicsV said:


> Victoria's Magnificat Primi Toni - St John's College Choir, George Guest. A life-changing listen...


Good choice, welcome to TalkClassical by the way.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schumann: Requiem für Mignon, Op. 98b
*
Nachtlied for chorus & orchestra, Op. 108

Das Paradies und die Peri, Op. 50

Barbara Bonney, Alexandra Coku, Bernarda Fink, Neill Archer, Gerald Finley, Cornelius Hauptmann, Christoph Prégardien

Orchestre Révolutionnaire et Romantique, The Monteverdi Choir, John Eliot Gardiner


----------



## chesapeake bay

Bach Cantata BWV 170

Aafje Heynis 
Netherlands Chamber Orchestra
Conducted by Szymon Goldberg


----------



## schzt

schzt said:


> *Beethoven: Missa Solemnis* _conducted by Heinz Wallberg_


Not my photo but I couldn't find a digital one


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi : Requiem.*

Gré Brouwenstijn (soprano), Maria von Ilosvay (contralto), Petre Munteanu (tenor) & Oskar Czerwenka (bass)

Coro dell'Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia, 
Roma & Orchestra dell'Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia, Roma, 
Paul van Kempen


----------



## HarmonicsV

Thank you - so many threads, so little time... ;-)


----------



## Norma Skock

HarmonicsV said:


> Thank you - so many threads, so little time... ;-)


Which is why you only have two posts.


----------



## schzt

*Händel - Messiah* _- Sir Colin Davis (LSO)_
Susan Gritton
Sara Mingardo
Mark Padmore
Alastair Miles
Tenebrae Choir


----------



## schzt

*Mozart - Krönungsmesse* _- Christopher Hogwood (AAM)_
Emma Kirkby
Catherine Robbin
John Mark Ainsley
Michael George
Winchester Cathedral Choir


----------



## schzt

*Schuber - Messe Nr. 6* _- Claudio Abbado (Wiener)_
Karita Mattila
Marjana Lipovsek
Jerry Hadley
Jorge Antonio Pita
Robert Holl
Konzertvereinigung Wiener Staatsopernchor

What a recording!!


----------



## schzt

*Berlioz - Requiem (Grande Messe des Morts)* _- Sir Colin Davis (LSO)_
Ronald Dowd
Wandsworth School Boys' Choir
London Symphonic Orchestra Chorus

One of my favorite recordings of all time :clap:


----------



## Pugg

schzt said:


> *Berlioz - Requiem (Grande Messe des Morts)* _- Sir Colin Davis (LSO)_
> Ronald Dowd
> Wandsworth School Boys' Choir
> London Symphonic Orchestra Chorus
> 
> One of my favorite recordings of all time :clap:


As in recording / performing or just the work?


----------



## Pugg

​
*Eybler: Requiem*

Barbara Schlick, Isolde Assenheimer, Harry von Berne & Harry von der Kamp

Alsfelder Vokalensemble & Steintor Barock Bremen, Wolfgang Helbich.


----------



## schzt

Pugg said:


> As in recording / performing or just the work?


I got to say both. I love this recording, Sir Colin Davis touch is very remarkable, especially in the Tuba Mirum. His live recording is amazing too but the quality is bad. As for Berlioz, I love him too haha. I'm actually learning french to read his "Grand Traité d'Instrumentation et d'Orchestration Modernes" with his words.


----------



## pmsummer

ETHIOPIA I COPTS
_The Music of Ethiopia_
*Music of the Ethiopian Coptic Church*
Bahta Church, Addis Abeba
_
UNESCO - Bärenreiter-Musicaphon_


----------



## pmsummer

STABAT MATER
*Giovanni Battista Pergolesi, Alessandro Scarlatti*
Gemma Bertagnolli - soprano
Sara Mingardo - contralto
Concerto Italiano
Rinaldo Alessandrini - director
_
Naïve_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rossini: Stabat Mater*
(1831/32 Original Version) with sections by Giovanni Tadolini. Orchestration by Antonino Fogliani

Majella Cullagh (soprano), José Luis Sola (tenor) & Mirco Palazzi (bass)
Giovanna d'Arco
Orchestration by Marco Taralli
Marianna Pizzolato (mezzo-soprano)

Camerata Bach Choir, Poznan & Württemberg Philharmonic Orchestra, Antonino Foglian


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach ; Markus-Passion nach BWV 247*

Sibylla Rubens, Bernhard Landauer, Paul Agnew, Klaus Mertens, Christoph Pregardien, Amsterdam Baroque Choir, Amsterdam Baroque Orchestra, Ton Koopman


----------



## Pugg

​
*Hubertusmesse*
Bohemian, French and Austrian Hunting Music for Parforce Horns

anon.:Le Point du jour
Anjajd
Aria Sancti Huberti
Ruckkehr-Grosses Halali
Seven Austrian Fanfares

Anton, O:
Bei Ankuft der Herrschaft
Wenn die Jagd angeblasen wird
Jagd Abblasen

Cantin:
St. Hubert Mass

Kozeluch:
Fanfare
Wachtel-Fanfare
Stopp-Steh-Wild-in-Sicht-Fanfare

Rossini:
Le rendez-vous de chasse

Detmolder Hornisten, Michael Höltzel.


----------



## Musica Enchiriadis

*Joseph Haydn, Insanae et vanae curae*






King's College, Cambridge.

A short motet, adaptation (in latin) of the chorus "Svanisce in un momento" in _Il ritorno di Tobia_ (1784).
Powerfull !


----------



## Pugg

Musica Enchiriadis said:


> *Joseph Haydn, Insanae et vanae curae*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> King's College, Cambridge.
> 
> A short motet, adaptation (in latin) of the chorus "Svanisce in un momento" in _Il ritorno di Tobia_ (1784).
> Powerfull !


Thank you for sharing and a very warm welcome to TalkClassical.


----------



## pmsummer

A FEATHER ON THE BREATH OF GOD
_Sequences and Hymns_
*Abbess Hildegard von Bingen*
Gothic Voices
Emma Kirkby - soprano
Christopher Page - director
_
Hyperion_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn: Die Schopfung
*
Battle/ Winbergh /Moll.

James Levine conducting


----------



## NorthernHarrier

pmsummer said:


> ETHIOPIA I COPTS
> _The Music of Ethiopia_
> *Music of the Ethiopian Coptic Church*
> Bahta Church, Addis Abeba
> _
> UNESCO - Bärenreiter-Musicaphon_


That's a fascinating recording. I'm very happy to see that UNESCO, and other international organizations undertook and funded the effort to record this music.


----------



## pmsummer

ADORATE DEUM
*Gregorian Chant from the Proper of the Mass*
Nova Schola Gregoriana
Alberto Turco - director
_
Naxos_


----------



## pmsummer

OUT OF THE NIGHT
*John Tavener, Arvo Pärt*
Taverner Choir 
Andrew Parrott - director

_Sony_


----------



## pmsummer

SPEM IN ALIUM
*Thomas Tallis*
The Tallis Scholars
Peter Phillips - director
_
Gimell_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn* : The Seven last words.
B.P. : Riccardo Muti conducting.


----------



## Pugg

​
*In memory of Bach!*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach, J S: Mass in B minor, BWV232
*
Maria Keohane (soprano), Joanne Lunn (soprano), Alex Potter (countertenor), Jan Kobow (tenor), Peter Harvey (bass)

Concerto Copenhagen, Lars Ulrik Mortensen.


----------



## JosefinaHW

I couldn't post the following in the Groups section, apologies DeProfundis

March 2017 Tribute to DeProfundis










Two interesting (extremely beautiful) videos from the Prado re/ van der Weyden and _Descent from the Cross

_


----------



## Ekim the Insubordinate

I loaded up my "Seven Last Words of Christ on the Cross" by Haydn - recording by Jordi Savall and Le Concert des Nations.


----------



## Pugg

​*Paër: La Passione di Gesú Cristo
*
Valentina Coladonato, Valentina Kutzarova, Enea Scala & Alvaro Lozarno

La Stagione Armonica & Orchestra di Padolva e del Veneto, Sergio Balestracci


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: The Complete Masonic Music
Werner Krenn/ Tom Krausse soloist.
Istvan Kertsz conducting.


----------



## pmsummer

MISSA PRO DEFUNCTIS
_Portuguese Requiem Masses_
*Duarte Lôbo - Manuel Cardoso*
Schola Cantorum of Oxford
Jeremy Summerly - director
_
Naxos_


----------



## pmsummer

DA PACEM
*Arvo Pärt*
Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir
Paul Hillier - director
Christopher Bowers-Broadbent - organ
_
Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## pmsummer

VOICE OF THE BLOOD
*Hildegard von Bingen*
Sequentia Ensemble for Medieval Music
Barbara Thornton - director
_
Deutsche Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Ramirez, A*: Misa Criolla
Navidad en Verano
Navidad Nuestra

José Carreras (tenor)

Coral Salvé de Laredo, Sociedad Coral de Bilbao, José Luis Ocejo, Damián Sanchez.


----------



## pmsummer

MARTIN LUTHER UND DIE MUSIK
*Johann Walter, Josquin Desprez, Caspar Othmayr, Lucas Osiander, Arnold Von Bruck, Michael Praetorius, Ludwig Sennfl, Sixt Dietrich, Heinrich Scheidemann, Johann Schein, Samuel Scheidt, Melchior Franck, Leonhard Lechner*
Weiner Motettenchor
Musica Antiqua Wien
Bernhard Klebel - director
_
Christophous_


----------



## Pugg

​*Verdi: Requiem
*
Anja Harteros (soprano), Elīna Garanča (mezzo), Jonas Kaufmann (tenor), René Pape (bass)

Orchestra e coro del Teatro alla Scala, Milan, Daniel Barenboim


----------



## Pugg

​
*Cherubini*: Cantatas.
Michael Alexander Willems conducting.


----------



## pmsummer

GOOSTLY PSALMES
*Anglo-American Psalmody 1550-1800*
His Majestie's Clerkes
Paul Hillier - director

_Harmonia Mundi USA_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn: The Creation*

Judith Blegen, Lucia Popp, Thomas Moser, Kurt Moll, Kurt Ollmann

Chor & Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Pugg

​
*Britten: St Nicolas, Op. 42*

Peter Pears (tenor), David Hemmings (boy soprano), Ralph Downes (organ)

Girls' Choir of Sir John Leman School, Beccles, Boys' Choir of Ipswich School Preparatory Department, Three boys from the Choir of St Mary-le-Tower, Ipswich & Aldeburgh Festival Choir and Orchestra, Benjamin Britten


----------



## pmsummer

IKOS
*Arvo Pärt - Henryk Górecki - John Tavener - Anonymous Gregorian Antiphons*
Choir Of King's College, Cambridge
David Goode - organ scholar
Stuart Tibbs, Guy Johnson - cantors
Stephen Cleobury - conductor
_
EMI_


----------



## Pugg

​*Suppe: Extremum Judicium* (Requiem Oratorio)

Wilfried Zelinka (bass), Margareta Klobucar (soprano), Dshamilja Kaiser (alto), Taylan Reinhard (tenor)
Choir and Extra-Choir of Oper Graz & Grazer Philharmonisches Orchester, Adriano Martinolli, conducting


----------



## Pugg

​
*Obras Maestras Del Canto Grego*

~ Coro De Monjes Del Monasterio

( Canto Gregoriano - Major Works of Gregorian Chant)


----------



## Pugg

​*Weber*: masses.
Someone got me hooked on this CD


----------



## pmsummer

ANCIENT VOICES
*Vox Sacra: Various Sacred Works of the Middle Ages*
Anonymous 4
Ensemble Organum
Sœur Marie Keyrouz

_Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Ferdinand Ries* : Der Sieg des Glaubens

World Premiere Recording

Christiane Libor, Wiebke Lehmkuhl, Markus Schäfer, Markus Flaig

Rheinische Kantorei, Das Kleine Konzert, Hermann Max conducting.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach: Easter Oratorium*
Ameling/ Watts et al
Karl Munchinger conducting.


----------



## pmsummer

EXSULTATE JUBILATE
_Motets_
Emma Kirkby - soprano
Westminster Cathedral Boys Choir
Chorus & Orchestra of the Academy of Ancient Music
Christopher Hogwood - director
_
Florilegium Éditions de 'Oiseau-Lyre_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach, J S: Mass in B minor, BWV232
*
Felicity Lott (soprano), Anne Sofie von Otter (mezzo), Hans Peter Blochwitz (tenor), William Shimell (baritone), Gwynne Howell (bass)

Chicago Symphony Orchestra & Chorus, Georg Solti.


----------



## pmsummer

THE LAST WORDS OF CHRIST
*Max Reger, Joseph Hatdn, Anton Weber, Jean Sibelius, Dmitri Shostakovich
Petrus Herbert* - text
Ebonit Saxophone Quartet
Claron McFadden - voice
_
Challenge Classics_


----------



## DavidA

Good Friday ritual

Bach St Matthew Passion 

Jacobs this year!


----------



## pmsummer

MUSIC FOR HOLY WEEK
*Anonymous*
_In Proportional Rhythm_
Schola Antiqua
Barbara Katherine Jones, John Blackley - directors
_
L'Oiseau Lyre Florilegium_


----------



## pmsummer

STABAT MATER
_O quam tristis et afflicta fuit illa benedicta, mater Unigeniti!_
*Giovanni Pierluigi da Palestrina, Arvo Pärt, John Browne*
Taverner Consort and Choir
Fretwork
Andrew Parrott - director
_
Virgin Classics_


----------



## pmsummer

LAMENTATIONS
_Holy Week in Provence_
*Bouzignac, Ceppede, Carpentras, Gilles, Vitre, Godolin, Gregorian chant*
Schola Cantorum of Boston
Boston Camerata
Joel Cohen - director
_
Apex via Erato_


----------



## pmsummer

PASSIONMUSIK
_O Bone Jesu, Fili Mariae_
*Heinrich Schütz*
_Membra Jesu Nostri_
*Dietrich Buxtehude*
The Monteverdi Choir
The English Baroque Soloists
Fretwork
John Eliot Gardiner - director
_
Archiv Produktion_


----------



## pmsummer

LAMENTA
_The Lamentations of the Prophet Jeremiah_
*Ferrabosco the Elder, Thomas Tallis, Antoine Brumel, Robert White, Palestrina*
The Tallis Scholars
Peter Philips - director
_
Gimell_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart:Mass in C minor, K427 'Great'*

Hertha Topper (alto), Ernst Haeflinger (tenor), Ivan Sardi (bass)

*Exsultate, jubilate, K165*

Maria Stader (soprano)

Ferenc Fricsay


----------



## Pugg

​
*Pergolesi: Stabat Mater*/* Scarlatti*, A: Stabat Mater

6 Concerti grossi

_Mirella Freni & Teresa Berganza_

Orchestre de Chambre Paul Kuentz, Sir Charles Mackerras


----------



## Ingélou

^^^^
We listened to the Pergolesi Stabat Mater on our way to the Vigil Mass yesterday. It's lovely!

Today - first this one, culled from a Current Listening post:






Then, it's over to America:


----------



## pmsummer

CRUX
*Parisian Easter Music from the 13th & 14th Centuries*
Ensemble Peregrina
Agnieszka Budzińska-Bennett - direction
_
Glossa - Schola Cantorum Basilliensis_


----------



## pierrot

Suzuki has a colder and more distant approach than Gardiner or Savall but I think it works, it keeps things modest.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Pergolesi: Stabat Mater*

Margaret Marshall (soprano), Lucia Valentini Terrani (mezzo)

London Symphony Orchestra, Claudio Abbado.


----------



## pmsummer

END/BEGINNING
_A programme of Sacred Music by Franco-Flemish composers active in the first half of the 16th century_
*Antoine Brumel, Thomas Crecquillon, Clemens Non Papa, Josquin Desprez, Jackson Hill*
New York Polyphony

_BIS_


----------



## deprofundis

Dear mister* pmsummer* i have this, excellent choice!!!


----------



## JosefinaHW

pmsummer said:


> LAMENTA
> _The Lamentations of the Prophet Jeremiah_
> *Ferrabosco the Elder, Thomas Tallis, Antoine Brumel, Robert White, Palestrina*
> The Tallis Scholars
> Peter Philips - director
> _
> Gimell_


Happy Easter, PMSummer! I am going to try and listen to this one.

Do you have any thoughts on why more musicians have not composed various pieces on the theme of the Seven Last Words, especially in the Protestant tradition? The more I listen to sacred music and have taken up reading theology again eek, I can imagine so many wonderful different that could be explored. Are you aware of anyone working in this area?--I should clarify: working in the form of the long tradition of Western CM?


----------



## JosefinaHW

Happy Easter, Bettina! Alas, the above disc was not available for streaming in Amazon Music Unlimited but I just bought it for $4 and that includes shipping.


----------



## Bettina

JosefinaHW said:


> Happy Easter, Bettina! Alas, the above disc was not available for streaming in Amazon Music Unlimited but I just bought it for $4 and that includes shipping.


Thank you for the Easter greetings, JosefinaHW! I hope that you had a blessed Easter too.

That's a good question about why there haven't been more musical settings of the Seven Last Words. Wikipedia has a (probably partial) list of the settings that have been done: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Musical_settings_of_The_Seven_Last_Words_of_Christ


----------



## JosefinaHW

Bettina said:


> Thank you for the Easter greetings, JosefinaHW! I hope that you had a blessed Easter too.
> 
> That's a good question about why there haven't been more musical settings of the Seven Last Words. Wikipedia has a (probably partial) list of the settings that have been done: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Musical_settings_of_The_Seven_Last_Words_of_Christ


Thank you, Bettina! Yes, I read the Wikipedia article, too: given all the possible interpretations that could be done--and that's just in my three last functioning brain cells--it really is shocking that more have not been composed. I wonder if it is because not enough theologians are composers?


----------



## Bettina

JosefinaHW said:


> Thank you, Bettina! Yes, I read the Wikipedia article, too: given all the possible interpretations that could be done--and that's just in my three last functioning brain cells--it really is shocking that more have not been composed. I wonder if it is because not enough theologians are composers?


Yes, it does seem that composers rarely studied theology in depth (and, vice versa, theologians rarely composed music). Bach seems to have been one of the few composers who made a thorough study of theology, but he didn't compose any works specifically devoted to the Seven Last Words. However, if I recall correctly, his passions do include these words in the course of the entire narrative. There's an interesting discussion of that issue in Eric Chafe's book _J.S. Bach's Johannine Theology: The St. John Passion and the Cantatas for Spring 1725_, especially on pages 142-143: 
https://books.google.com/books?id=s...B#v=onepage&q=bach "seven last words"&f=false


----------



## Pugg

​
*Cherubini*: Requiem in D minor,

Philharmonia Orchestra, Ambrosian Singers, Riccardo Muti


----------



## JosefinaHW

Bettina said:


> Yes, it does seem that composers rarely studied theology in depth (and, vice versa, theologians rarely composed music). Bach seems to have been one of the few composers who made a thorough study of theology, but he didn't compose any works specifically devoted to the Seven Last Words. However, if I recall correctly, his passions do include these words in the course of the entire narrative. There's an interesting discussion of that issue in Eric Chafe's book _J.S. Bach's Johannine Theology: The St. John Passion and the Cantatas for Spring 1725_, especially on pages 142-143:
> https://books.google.com/books?id=s...B#v=onepage&q=bach "seven last words"&f=false


Many thanks for the Chafe reference, Bettina! Among other things, I am currently reading his _Analyzing Bach Cantatas. _ I do hope he lives a VERY LONG life; he mentions in this work how he would like to write an "analysis" of the cantatas as an entire body of work in relation to the entire liturgical calendar! After 500+ small-print pages on Cantata 21 it just boggles my mind what such a comprehensive project would look like. I don't have the words at the moment but I hope he has influenced and continues to influence many young scholars to continue his work.

... just to share a little smile:










_Bach's Johannine Theology _awaits about four feet from me. LOL

Sometime this evening I am going to send you a long-overdue PM re/ Bach as my personal theologian.

All the Best!


----------



## Bettina

JosefinaHW said:


> Many thanks for the Chafe reference, Bettina! Among other things, I am currently reading his _Analyzing Bach Cantatas. _ I do hope he lives a VERY LONG life; he mentions in this work how he would like to write an "analysis" of the cantatas as an entire body of work in relation to the entire liturgical calendar! After 500+ small-print pages on Cantata 21 it just boggles my mind what such a comprehensive project would look like. I don't have the words at the moment but I hope he has influenced and continues to influence many young scholars to continue his work.
> 
> ... just to share a little smile:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Bach's Johannine Theology _awaits about four feet from me. LOL
> 
> Sometime this evening I am going to send you a long-overdue PM re/ Bach as my personal theologian.
> 
> All the Best!


It's wonderful to meet a fellow admirer of Eric Chafe! His work is so inspiring, on both a spiritual and an intellectual level. Yes, I hope and pray that Chafe lives a long life and that he is able to share his insights into all the Bach Cantatas. He is one of the few scholars who grasps the depth of Bach's engagement with theology. He demonstrates that Bach was engaging in Biblical exegesis through the way in which he set liturgical texts.

I look forward to reading your thoughts on Bach's theology. Thanks so much for offering to send me a PM.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart: Requiem in D minor, K626*

Edith Mathis, Hans Haselböck, Julia Hamari, Norbert Balatsch & Wieslaw Ochman

Konzertvereinigung, Wiener Staatsopernchor & Wiener Philharmoniker, Karl Böhm.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

pmsummer said:


>


Thanks for making me aware of this. No collection is complete without an album called "Goostly Psalmes", so I just had to buy it! Purchased cheaply from iTunes under the more prosaic name of _Early American Choral Music, Vol 2_, but it's the same recording. Very enjoyable it is, too


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

DavidA said:


> Good Friday ritual
> 
> Bach St Matthew Passion
> 
> Jacobs this year!


I listened to Jacobs last year; this year it was both of the Herreweghe recordings.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert*: Mass No. 6 in E flat major, D950.

Karita Mattila, Marjana Lipovšek, Jerry Hadley, Jorge Pita & Robert Holl

Konzertvereinigung, Wiener Staatsopernchor & Wiener Philharmoniker, Claudio Abbado.
Wonderful Sunday morning music.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Berlioz*: Grande Messe des Morts, Op. 5 (Requiem)

Barry Banks (tenor)

London Symphony Orchestra, London Symphony Chorus & London Philharmonic Choir, Sir Colin Davis


----------



## Pugg

​
*Gounod: St Cecilia Mass*

Pilar Lorengar, Heinz Hoppe, Franz Crass

Orchestre de la Societe des Concerts du Conservatoire, Jean-Claude Hartemann.


----------



## Tchaikov6

*Bach: Christmas Oratorio*

Sibylla Rubens (soprano); Ingeborg Danz (alto); James Taylor (tenor, Evangelist); Marcus Ullmann (tenor); Hanno Müller-Brachmann (bass)

Gächinger Kantorei; Bach-Collegium Stuttgart/Helmuth Rilling.


----------



## Pugg

​*Berlioz*:_ L'Enfance du Christ
_
_Romeo & Juliette ( highlights)
_
Victoria De Los Angeles/ Nicolai Gedda et al.

Cluytens /Guilini conducting.


----------



## Bix

Tchaikov6 said:


> View attachment 93864
> 
> 
> *Bach: Christmas Oratorio*
> 
> Sibylla Rubens (soprano); Ingeborg Danz (alto); James Taylor (tenor, Evangelist); Marcus Ullmann (tenor); Hanno Müller-Brachmann (bass)
> 
> Gächinger Kantorei; Bach-Collegium Stuttgart/Helmuth Rilling.


Looking forward to singing this in December.


----------



## Tchaikov6

Bix said:


> Looking forward to singing this in December.


A truly great piece to listen to- it must be magnificent to sing it as well!


----------



## qanik

agree about Hesperian XX's recording - the late Montserrat Figueras towers over anyone else


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schumann*: Requiem in D flat major, Op. 148
Requiem für Mignon, Op. 98b

Éva Andor (Soprano), Lívia Budai-Batky (Contralto), György Korondi (Tenor), József Gregor (Bass)

Budapest Chorus, Hungarian State Orchestra, Miklós Forrai.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Vivaldi: Sacred Music*
Volume 3
_Vittorio Negr_i conducting.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Allegri*: Miserere mei, Deus
Mundy, W:Vox Patris caelestis
Palestrina:Missa Papae Marcelli

_The Tallis Scholars, Peter Philips_


----------



## Pugg

​
Poulenc: Stabat mater/ Szymanowski: Stabat Mater, Op. 53

Christine Goerke (soprano), Marietta Simpson (mezzo), Victor Ledbetter (baritone)

Atlanta Symphony Orchestra & Chorus, Robert Shaw.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart* : Freimaurermusik 
Jan Kobow,Kiener, Steffens.
Salzburger Hofmusik, Wolfgang Brunner


----------



## Pugg

​
*Saint-Saëns*:Requiem, Op. 54/Psaume XVIII

_Françoise Pollet_ (soprano)

Orchestre Nationale d'Ile de France, Jacques Mercier


----------



## pmsummer

ANCIENT CHURCH SINGING
*Byzantine, Georgia, Russ*
Sretenye - Ensemble of Old Church Music
_
Origen Music_


----------



## Pugg

pmsummer said:


> ANCIENT CHURCH SINGING
> *Byzantine, Georgia, Russ*
> Sretenye - Ensemble of Old Church Music
> _
> Origen Music_


Good to see your posts again.
Not been ill I hope?


----------



## pmsummer

Pugg said:


> Good to see your posts again.
> Not been ill I hope?


Been fine, thank you. An extended road trip adventure curtailed my listening adventures.


----------



## pmsummer

DREAMS & PRAYERS
*Hildegard von Bingen, Mehmet Ali Sanhkol, Osvaldo Golijov, Ludwig van Beethoven*
A Far Cry
David Krakauer - clarinet
_
Crier Records_


----------



## Pugg

*Mozart*: Requiem in D minor, K626

Edith Mathis, Hans Haselböck, Julia Hamari, Norbert Balatsch & Wieslaw Ochman

Konzertvereinigung, Wiener Staatsopernchor & Wiener Philharmoniker, Karl Böhm


----------



## Pugg

​
*Vivaldi/Pergolesi*: Choral Works

Gloria in D major, RV589

Magnificat in G minor, RV610

The Choir of King's College Cambridge, The Academy of St Martin-in-the-Fields, David Willcocks.


----------



## Pugg

*Bertoni*: Miserere /Veni Creator/ Beatus Vir..
Soloist / I Solisti Veneti.
Claudo Scimone conducting.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi: Requiem*

Leontyne Price (soprano), Rosalind Elias (mezzo-soprano), Jussi Björling (tenor), Giorgio Tozzi (bass)

Wiener Philharmoniker, Singverein der Gesellscaft der Musikfreunde, Wien, Fritz Reiner.
Unbeatable.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Szymanowski*: _Litany to the Virgin Mary, Stabat Mater & Symphony No._ 3 'Song of the Night'
Aleksandra Kurzak (soprano), Agnieszka Rehlis (mezzo-soprano), Dmitry Korchak (tenor) & Artur Ruciński (baritone)

Warsaw Philharmonic Orchestra & Choir, Jacek Kaspszyk.


----------



## Pugg

​*Fauré: Requiem, Op. 48*

Barbara Hendricks, José van Dam

Orfeon Donostiarra, Orchestre du Capitole de Toulouse, Michel Plasson.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*: Mass in C major, Op. 86
Meeresstille und glückliche Fahrt, Op. 112
Elegiac Song

Atlanta Symphony Orchestra, Robert Shaw


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart: La Betulia liberata.*
_Cotrubas/Fuchs/Schwarz et al.
Leopold Hager _conducting.


----------



## pmsummer

SURREXIT CHRISTUS
*13th-Century Vespers and Easter Procession*
Maîtrise Notre-Dame de Paris, Ensemble Grégorien
Sylvain Dieudonné - director
_
Hortus_


----------



## Forss

Pärt's sacred music is really sublime, in my opinion-especially his _Te Deum_ (which employs his own _tintinnabuli_ compositional technique).


----------



## Pugg

​
*Gounod*: St Cecilia Mass

Irmgard Seefried, Gerhard Stolze & Hermann Uhde

Czech Philharmonic Chorus & Orchestra, Igor Markevitch.


----------



## Pugg

​*Fauré: Requiem, Op. 48*

Lucia Popp (soprano), Simon Estes (bass),
Rundfunkchor Leipzig
Staatskapelle Dresden

Sir Colin Davis


----------



## Pugg

​
*Paër: La Passione di Gesú Cristo*

Valentina Coladonato, Valentina Kutzarova, Enea Scala & Alvaro Lozarno

La Stagione Armonica & Orchestra di Padolva e del Veneto, Sergio Balestracci


----------



## chromatic owl

I have been listening to Alfred Schnittke's requiem and liked it very much. Very impressive and moving. Right now I am listening to Bach's Ascension Oratorio.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bernstein: Mass*

Jubilant Sykes (baritone)

Morgan State University Choir, Peabody Children's Chorus, Morgan State University Marching Band & Baltimore Symphony Orchestra, _Marin Alsop_


----------



## Guillet81

I recently found this performance of Mozart's Mass in C minor:

www.youtube.com/watch?v=oTI_z714dOo

Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## pmsummer

GUILLAUME DU FAY
_Motets - Hymns - Chansons - Sanctus Papale_
*Guillaume Du Fay*
Blue Heron
Scott Metcalf - director
_
Blue Heron_


----------



## SixFootScowl

I picked this up yesterday at Dearborn music and love it. Have listened to it 4 times already. 









It is an oratorio but actually is much more like an opera as noted in this article,



> The musical style is primarily operatic and the original singers would have found Scarlatti's arias not very much different to those in his operas.





> In fact many oratorios had a dramatic structure not unlike opera and were effectively sacred operas.





> La Santissima Trinita ... takes as its subject a theological discussion on the mysteries of the Holy Trinity.


 Unlike the typical opera, there is little action, but mainly discussion, not unlike Strauss' Capriccio, which is mainly discussion/debate and is an opera. Anyway, I am keeping this with my operas.

There are five parts:

Fede (Faith), soprano, five arias and four duets; 
Amor divino (Divine Love), soprano, four arias and two duets, 
Teologia (Theology), mezzo-soprano, four arias and one duet, 
Infedelta (Faithlessness), tenor, three arias and one duet,
Tempo (Time), bass, three arias.

You can listen to sound clips here.

Total time is 67:27. The one pictured above comes with a libretto. The re-release (shown in the above linked article) does not.


----------



## DavidA

Mendelssohn Elijah

Frubeck de Burgos with D F-D, Janet Baker, Nicolai Gedda and Gwyneth Jones. Philharmonia Choir are the stars!


----------



## regenmusic

Szymanowski - Veni Creator, Op. 57


----------



## helenora

Biber Missa Christi Resurgentis


----------



## pmsummer

EXTEMPORE
_Medieval Liturgical Music and Contemporary Jazz_
*Orlando Concert
Perfect Houseplants*

_Linn Records_


----------



## Pugg

​
Matins for Ascension Day

Andrew Post (organ)

The Choir of Lincoln Cathedral, Colin Walsh


----------



## pmsummer

SACRED MUSIC FROM NOTRE-DAME CATHEDRAL
*Léonin*_ (fl. c. 1163-1190)_
*Pérotin*_ (fl. c. 1180-1225)_
Tonus Peregrinus
Antony Pitts - director
_
Naxos_


----------



## Pugg

​*Stölzel *- Cantatas for Pentecost 1737

Werdet voll Geistes; Siehe da, eine Huette Gottes
Wollte Gott, daß alle das Volk weissagete
Daran ist erschienen die Liebe Gottes gegen uns
So denn ihr, die ihr arg seid
Lehre mich tun nach deinem Wohlgefallen
Cantata for Quasimodogeniti Sunday 1732: Er heißet Friedefuerst

Dorothee Mields (soprano), Martin Woelfel (alto), Jan Kobow (tenor), Christian Immler (bass)

Telemannisches Collegium Michaelstein, Ludger Rémy


----------



## pmsummer

FROM BYZANTIUM TO ANDALUSIA
_Medieval Christian, Jewish and Islamic Music and Poetry_
*Oni Wytars Ensemble*
Peter Rabanser - voice, direction
Belinda Sykes - voice, direction
_
Naxos_


----------



## Pugg

​*Weber*: Masses.


----------



## jegreenwood

Exploring some of the Hilliard Ensemble recordings.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn*: Die Schopfung

Battle, Winbergh/ Moll.

James Levine conducting.


----------



## pmsummer

RADIO 3 IN CONCERT
_A programme of English and French sacred vocal music, given by the Tallis Scholars and director Peter Phillips in the Gothic splendour of Beverley Minster_
*Byrd*: Laetentur coeli
*Josquin*: Missa Malheur me bat
*Gombert:* Regina coeli
*Josquin*: Pater noster
*Browne*: O regina mundi clara
*Byrd*: Plorans plorabit
*Byrd*: Vigilate
The Tallis Scholars
Peter Phillips - director
_
BBC Radio 3_

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b08rsr1j


----------



## Pugg

​
*Eybler: Requiem*

Barbara Schlick, Isolde Assenheimer, Harry von Berne & Harry von der Kamp

Alsfelder Vokalensemble & Steintor Barock Bremen, Wolfgang Helbich


----------



## Pugg

​
*Berlioz*: Te Deum, Op. 22
John Aler (tenor), Mark Kruczek (organ)

Voices of Ascension Chorus and Orchestra, Young Singers of Pennnsylvania, Dennis Keene.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven: Missa Solemnis.*

Janowitz / Baltsa/ Schreier/ van Dam

B.P Herbert von Karajan.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bottesini:* Messa da Requiem

Marta Mathéu (soprano), Gemma Coma-Alabert (mezzo-soprano), Agustín Prunell-Friend (tenor) & Enric Martínez-Castignani (baritone)

Joyful Company of Singers & London Philharmonic Orchestra, Thomas Martin


----------



## jegreenwood

Suzuki - Bach Cantatas 25, 50, 64, 69A and 77.


----------



## pmsummer

LLIBRE VERMELL DE MONTSERRAT
*Medieval Pilgrim Songs from Spain*
Sarband
Osnabrücker Jugend Chor

_Jaro_


----------



## Pugg

*Vivaldi*:Gloria in D major, RV589/ Magnificat, RV611

ed. Malipiero

_Teresa Berganza & Lucia Valentini Terrani _(mezzos)

New Philharmonia Chorus & Orchestra, Riccardo Muti.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach*, J S: Mass in B minor, BWV232

Sandrine Piau, Bernarda Fink, Markus Schäfer, Marcos Fink

Ensemble de Lausanne, Michel Corboz


----------



## regenmusic

Unknown Orthodox Recording
Excerpted from the writings of Fr. Seraphim Rose of Blessed Memory


----------



## sjwright

Bach - B minor mass & St Matthew Passion
Vivaldi - Stabat Mater


----------



## dillonp2020

Quite a few requiems and Bach Cantatas.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn*: Mass, Hob. XXII: 5 in C major 'Cäcilienmesse'
Missa Cellensis

Lucia Popp (soprano), Doris Soffel (contralto), Hors Laubenthal (tenor) & Kurt Moll (bass)

Bavarian State Symphony Orchestra & Choir, Rafael Kubelik.


----------



## Xaltotun

Just bought a new Naxos recording by Antoni Wit, with Dvorak's Mass (which I'm not very familiar with yet) and Te Deum (which is a highlight in any category) coupled. Seems very good!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart:* Sacred soprano arias. 
Edith Mathis .


----------



## pmsummer

SPIRIT OF THE ZITHER
*Sister Claire Bénédicte*
Carmelite Nun of Luçon
_
Jade_


----------



## Pugg

*Schubert*: German Mass.

Lucia Popp/ Adolf Dallapozza/ Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau
Wolfgang Sawallisch conducting.


----------



## pmsummer

EXTEMPORE II
*A modern Mass for the Feast of St. Michael based on the medieval melody L'homme Armé*
The Orlando Consort
Perfect Houseplants

_Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Pugg

​*Handel: Judas Maccabaeus, HWV 63*
Sung in German

Ernst Haefliger, Peter Schreier, Theo Adam & Gundula Janowitz.

Solistenvereinigung, Großer Chor des Berliner Rundfunks & Rundfunk-Sinfonieorchester Berlin
Helmut Koch


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rossini: Stabat Mater.*


----------



## Animal the Drummer

Elgar's "The Apostles" in the recording by the late Richard Hickox.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Dvorak*: Requiem, Op. 89
Pilar Lorengar & Tom Krause
London Symphony Orchestra & Christchurch Cathedral Oxford Choir, Istvan Kertesz

Mass in D major, Op.86 (B175)
Soloist / Choir of Christ Cathedral Oxford

Simon Preston.


----------



## pmsummer

I AM THE TRUE VINE
BERLINER MESSE
*Arvo Pärt*
Theatre of Voices
The Pro Arte Singers
Paul Hillier - director
Christopher Bowers-Broadbent - organ
_
Harmonia Mundi USA_


----------



## Pugg

​*Gounod: St Cecilia Mass*

Barbara Hendricks, Laurence Dale, Jean-Philippe Lafont

Choeur de Radio-France, Nouvel Orchestre Philharmonique, Georges Prêtre

For Mr. Gounod Birthday.


----------



## pmsummer

MIRACLES OF SANT'IAGO
_Medieval Chant & Polyphony for St. James from the Codex Calixtinus_
*Various and Anonymous*
Anonymous 4

_Harmonia Mundi USA_


----------



## Pugg

​*Renée Fleming* : Sacred songs.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Vivaldi/Pergolesi: Choral Works*

The Choir of King's College Cambridge, The Academy of St Martin-in-the-Fields, David Willcocks


----------



## pmsummer

DIE ROSENKRANZ-SONATEN
_The Mystery Sonatas_
*Heinrich Ignaz Franz von Biber*
John Holloway - violin
Davitt Moroney - chamber organ, harpsichord
Tragicomedia
- Stephen Stubbs, Erin Headley, Andrew Lawrence-King
_
Erato / Veritas_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bruckner*: Masses.

Mass No. 1 in D Minor
Mass No. 2 in E minor
Mass No. 3 in F minor

Edith Mathis, Marga Schiml, Wieslaw Ochman, Karl Ridderbusch, Maria Stader, Claudia Hellman, Ernst Haefliger, Kim Borg

Bavarian Radio Chorus & Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra, Eugen Jochum


----------



## vcoheda

if you are not familiar with schutz, please listen to his narrative works. amazing.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi:Requiem*

Leontyne Price (soprano), Rosalind Elias (mezzo-soprano), Jussi Björling (tenor), Giorgio Tozzi (bass)

Wiener Philharmoniker, Singverein der Gesellscaft der Musikfreunde, Wien, Fritz Reiner

Quattro Pezzi Sacri
Yvonne Minton (mezzo-soprano)

Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra and Master Chorale, Zubin Mehta


----------



## pmsummer

KISS OF PEACE
_Songs from the Dendermonde Manuscript_
*Hidegard von Bingen*
PER-SONAT
Sabine Lutzenberger - soprano, bells
Baptiste Romaun - medieval vielles, bowed lyre
_
Christophorus_


----------



## pmsummer

vcoheda said:


> if you are not familiar with schutz, please listen to his narrative works. amazing.


Amazing works. Wonderful recording & performance. Heck of a deal in that box set!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Paër: Il Santo Sepolcro* (The Holy Sepulchre)
Preceded by Invito by Giovanni Simon Mayr (1763-1845)

Cornelia Horak (soprano), Miriam Clark (soprano), Vanessa Barkowski (alto), Valer Barna-Sabadus (alto), Thomas Michael Allen (tenor), Klaus Steppberger (tenor), Jens Hamann (bass) & Thomas Stimmel (bass)

Simon Mayr Chorus and Ensemble, Franz Hauk.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*: Christ on the mountain of olive trees .
Christina Deutekom/ Nicolai Gedda/ Hans Sotin.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Pergolesi: Stabat Mater*

Margaret Marshall (soprano), Lucia Valentini Terrani (mezzo)

London Symphony Orchestra, Claudio Abbado


----------



## Pugg

*Rachmaninov: Vespers*, Op. 37

Phoenix Chorale & Kansas City Chorale, Charles Bruffy


----------



## pmsummer

JOSQUIN
_Missa Hercules Dux Ferrariae / Motets_
*Josquin Desprez*
The Hilliard Ensemble
Paul Hillier - director
_
Erato Veritas_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn: The Creation*

Gundula Janowitz, Christa Ludwig, Fritz Wunderlich, Werner Krenn, Walter Berry, Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau

Wiener Singverein & Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan


----------



## Pugg

​
_Bruckner_ : Mass n° 3 / Grosse Messe f-moll
Karita Mattila, Marjana Lipovsek, Thomas Moser, Kurt Moll

Sir Colin Davis conducting.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Cherubini*: Requiem for Male voices.
Riccardo Muti conducting.


----------



## jegreenwood

Sampling The Sixteen's Palestrina, courtesy of Tidal.


----------



## pmsummer

MISSA "ET ECCE TERRAE MOTUS" A 12 VOCI
SEQUENTIA "DIES IRAE"
*Antoine Brumel*
Huelgas Ensemble
Paul van Nevel - director
_
Sony/Vivarte_


----------



## jegreenwood

pmsummer said:


> MISSA "ET ECCE TERRAE MOTUS" A 12 VOCI
> SEQUENTIA "DIES IRAE"
> *Antoine Brumel*
> Huelgas Ensemble
> Paul van Nevel - director
> _
> Sony/Vivarte_


That's from the Sony box, right? My purchase of the year a few years back.


----------



## pmsummer

jegreenwood said:


> That's from the Sony box, right? My purchase of the year a few years back.


Indeed.

"That's no box, sir. It's a treasure chest!"

;-)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi-Pezzi Sacri*
Carmela Remigio, soprano

Myung-Whun Chung conducting.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Poulenc*: Stabat mater/ *Szymanowsk*i: Stabat Mater, Op. 53

Christine Goerke (soprano), Marietta Simpson (mezzo), Victor Ledbetter (baritone)

Atlanta Symphony Orchestra & Chorus, Robert Shaw


----------



## pmsummer

IN PRAISE OF SAINT COLUMBA
_The Sound World of the Celtic Church_
*7c. Hymns from Iona, 10c. Irish-foundation Chants, 14c. Inchcolm Antiphoner*
Choir of Gonville & Caius College Cambridge
Barnaby Brown - triplepipes, lyre
Geoffrey Webber - director
_
Delphian_


----------



## pmsummer

GUILLAUME DU FAY
_Motets - Hymns - Chansons - Sanctus Papale_
*Guillaume Du Fay*
Blue Heron
Scott Metcalf - director
_
Blue Heron_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Donizetti: Messa da Requiem*

Cheryl Studer, Helga Müller-Molinari, Aldo Baldin, Jan-Hendrik Rootering & John Paul Bogart

Bamberg Symphony Orchestra and Chorus, Miguel Angel Gómez-Martínez


----------



## Pugg

*Bertoni*: Sacred works.


----------



## pmsummer

PASSIO
_Saint John Passion_
*Arvo Pärt*
Tonus Peregrinus
Robert Macdonald - bass (Jesus)
Mark Anderson - tenor (Pilate)
Paul Ayres - organ
Anthony Pitts - director
_
Naxos_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Britten: War Requiem, Op. 66*

Anna Netrebko (soprano), Ian Bostridge (tenor) & Thomas Hampson (baritone)

Orchestra dell' Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia,
Coro dell' Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia,
Voci Bianche dell' Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia, Antonio Pappano


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn; Stabat mater, D383
*
Sheila Armstrong, Hanna Schaer, Alejandro Ramirez & Philippe Huttenlocher

Lausanne Vocal Ensemble & Lausanne Chamber Orchestra, Michel Corboz


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: Requiem in D minor, K626

Ileana Cotrubas, Helen Watts, Robert Tear, John Shirley-Quirk

The Academy of St Martin-in-the-Fields, Sir Neville Marriner


----------



## classical yorkist

I listened to Michel Richard Delalande's setting of the _Te Deum_ and was blown away by it.
https://img.discogs.com/vpHEOBbQ2Bd7ZhbTZJxnRb6Xpi8=/fit-in/600x589/filters:strip_icc():format(jpeg):mode_rgb():quality(90)/discogs-images/R-5097050-1384389420-5419.jpeg.jpg


----------



## pmsummer

MISSA PAPAE MARCELLI - MISSA AETERNA - CHRISTI MUNERA
*Giovanni Pierluigi da Palestrina*
Oxford Camerata
Jeremy Summerly - director
_
Naxos_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Handel: Messiah*

Eileen Farrell (soprano), Martha Lipton (mezzo-soprano), Davis Cunningham (tenor), William Warfield (baritone), The Mormon Tabernacle Choir

The Philadelphia Orchestra, Eugene Ormandy.


----------



## Pugg

​


----------



## RobertKC

Grechaninov: Passion Week

Charles Bruffy

Excellent audio quality in multi-channel SACD.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Duruflé:* Requiem
(third version)

Quatre Motets sur des thèmes grégoriens, Op. 10

Ann Murray (mezzo soprano), Thomas Allen (baritone), Thomas Trotter (organ)

Corydon Singers, English Chamber Orchestra, Matthew Best


----------



## Pugg

​
*Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans*, RV644
(oratorio)

Birgit Finnilä, Ingeborg Springer, Julia Hamari, Elly Ameling, Annelies Burmeister

Rundfunks-Solistenvereinigung Berlin, Vittorio Negri.


----------



## pmsummer

ADORATE DEUM
*Gregorian Chant from the Proper of the Mass*
Nova Schola Gregoriana
Alberto Turco - director
_
Naxos_


----------



## espanys

The sublime Poulenc "Gloria."

And Holst's rarely heard "Hymn of Jesus."


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart Masonic music*

Peter Schreier / Andreas Schmidt et al.
rec.1981


----------



## classical yorkist

After a discussion with my friend about Lutheran church music yesterday, he's a total novice re. music & actually more of a Calvinist, I have listened to both of Bach's cantatas for this coming sunday and read the biblical passages needed. I also sent him the relevant links to give it a go.










I'm quite taken with this idea.


----------



## Pugg

classical yorkist said:


> After a discussion with my friend about Lutheran church music yesterday, he's a total novice re. music & actually more of a Calvinist, I have listened to both of Bach's cantatas for this coming sunday and read the biblical passages needed. I also sent him the relevant links to give it a go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm quite taken with this idea.


You van make a whole ( religious) year tradition with it as far as I know, Bach wroth quit a few for church purposes.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Bach: Cantata BWV.65 'Sie werden aus Saba alle kommen'


----------



## Pugg

*Fauré*: Requiem, Op. 48
Cantique de Jean Racine.
Barbara Hendricks, José van Dam

Orfeon Donostiarra, Orchestre du Capitole de Toulouse, Michel Plasson


----------



## Pugg

​
*Szymanowski*: Stabat Mater, Op. 53
Litania do Marii Panny (Litany to the Virgin Mary), Op. 59

Aleksandra Kurzak (soprano), Agnieszka Rehlis (mezzo-soprano), Dmitry Korchak (tenor) & Artur Ruciński (baritone)

Warsaw Philharmonic Orchestra & Choir, Jacek Kaspszyk


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert*: Mass No. 6 in E flat major, D950

Karita Mattila, Marjana Lipovšek, Jerry Hadley, Jorge Pita & Robert Holl

Konzertvereinigung, Wiener Staatsopernchor & Wiener Philharmoniker, Claudio Abbado


----------



## Tallisman




----------



## Sonata

Isabel Bayrakdarian singing Armenian Hymns and Chants:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Dvorak: Stabat Mater, Op. 58
*
_Edith Mathis, Anna Reynolds, Wieslaw Ochman, John Shirley-Quirk
_
Chor und Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks & English Chamber Orchestra, Rafael Kubelik


----------



## pmsummer

DUKE OF LERMA
_First Vespers and the Salve Service as Celebrated in October 1617, Music for the Translation of the Blessed Sacrament into the Collegiate Church of San Pedro in Lerma, Spain._
*Cabezón - Victoria - Lobo - Romero - Guerrero*
Gabrieli Consort & Players
Paul McCreesh - director
_
Archiv Produktion_


----------



## Pugg

*Vivaldi*: Sacred Choral Music Vol.3

John Alldis Choir/ Vittorio Negri conducting


----------



## Biwa

Josquin Desprez: Missa Ave maris stella

Cappella Pratensis
Stratton Bull


----------



## RobertKC

I've started listening to the following "sampler" SACD. My initial assessment is that the audio quality is very good.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: Davide Penitente, K469

Trine Wilsberg Lund (soprano), Kristina Wahlin (soprano) & Lothar Odinius (tenor)

Immortal Bach Ensemble & Leipziger Kammerorchester, Morten Schuldt-Jensen.


----------



## regenmusic

O COME ALL YE FAITHFUL Played On 1905 MIRA 18 1/2 Inch Concert Grand Music Box - Christmas Song

These were a type of turntable that played different discs.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rossini*; Stabat Mater

Catherine Malfitano, Agnes Baltsa, Robert Gambill & Gwynne Howell

Coro e Orchestra del Maggio Musicale Fiorentino, Riccardo Muti


----------



## Biwa

Johannes Ockeghem: Missa pro defunctis
Bent Sørensen: Fragments of Requiem

Ars Nova Copenhagen
Paul Hillier (conductor)


----------



## Il_Penseroso




----------



## Biwa

Gabriel Faure: Requiem, Cantique de Jean Racine, Messe Basse

Tom Pickard, treble 
Gerald Finley, baritone 
Choir of King s College, Cambridge 
Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment 
Stephen Cleobury


----------



## Pugg

Biwa said:


> View attachment 96419
> 
> 
> Gabriel Faure: Requiem, Cantique de Jean Racine, Messe Basse
> 
> Tom Pickard, treble
> Gerald Finley, baritone
> Choir of King s College, Cambridge
> Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment
> Stephen Cleobury


For days I want to say, good to see you again Biwa!!
Not been ill I hope?


----------



## Biwa

Pugg said:


> For days I want to say, good to see you again Biwa!!
> Not been ill I hope?


Thanks, Pugg! It's good to be back with you and everyone at TC. 
Just been super busy. You know how life gets.  
I trust that everything is fine in your neck of the woods.


----------



## Pugg

Biwa said:


> Thanks, Pugg! It's good to be back with you and everyone at TC.
> Just been super busy. You know how life gets.
> I trust that everything is fine in your neck of the woods.


All is alright, thank you only bad weather but hey, it's free so we deal with it.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Braunfels*: Grosse Messe (Great Mass), Op. 37

Simone Schneider (soprano), Gerhild Romberger (alto), Christian Elsner (tenor), Robert Holl (bass) & Heiko Holtmeier (organ)

Philharmonischer Chor Berlin, Berliner Singakademie, Knaben des Staats-und Domchores Berlin & Konzerthausorchester Berlin, Jorg-Peter Weigle


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart: Requiem.*
Karl Böhm .


----------



## Pugg

​
*Cherubini*: Cantatas

Clytemnestre
Maïlys de Villoutrey (soprano)
La Mort de Mirabeau: trois choeurs
Nicolas Boulanger (Cabanis), Francois Eckert (Le Marck)

Circé

Ursula Eittinger (Circé)

Amphion
Andreas Karasiak (tenor)
Maïlys de Villoutreys, Ursula Eittinger & Andreas Karasiak

Kölner Academie, Michael Alexander Willens


----------



## pmsummer

AVE MARIS STELLA
_Missa 'Ave Maris Stella', Marian Motets_
*Josquin Desprez*
Weser-Renaissance Bremen
Manfred Cordes - director

_CPO / Radio Bremen_


----------



## Pugg

​*Cherubini*: Requiem in C minor

New Philharmonia Orchestra & Ambrosian Chorus, Riccardo Muti


----------



## Joe B

Paul Mealor, "Sabat Mater": 




Eriks Esenvalds, "Passion and Ressurection": 




Will Todd, "My Lord Has Come":


----------



## ST4

pmsummer said:


> AVE MARIS STELLA
> _Missa 'Ave Maris Stella', Marian Motets_
> *Josquin Desprez*
> Weser-Renaissance Bremen
> Manfred Cordes - director
> 
> _CPO / Radio Bremen_


Love love love love love!!!! :kiss: 
Also that gloria


----------



## Joe B

Another couple of tracks from Will Todd's "Call of Wisdom." This young man is going to have some career.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Florestan said:


> I picked this up yesterday at Dearborn music and love it. Have listened to it 4 times already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is an oratorio but actually is much more like an opera as noted in this article,
> 
> Unlike the typical opera, there is little action, but mainly discussion, not unlike Strauss' Capriccio, which is mainly discussion/debate and is an opera. Anyway, I am keeping this with my operas.
> 
> There are five parts:
> 
> Fede (Faith), soprano, five arias and four duets;
> Amor divino (Divine Love), soprano, four arias and two duets,
> Teologia (Theology), mezzo-soprano, four arias and one duet,
> Infedelta (Faithlessness), tenor, three arias and one duet,
> Tempo (Time), bass, three arias.
> 
> You can listen to sound clips here.
> 
> Total time is 67:27. The one pictured above comes with a libretto. The re-release (shown in the above linked article) does not.


Thanks, Florestan; I'm always grateful to explore another work re/ the Trinity! The entire performance is available on Amazon Music. I'm about to start to listen now.

https://music.amazon.com/albums/B013LYIPM6?do=play&ref=pm_ws_dp_ald_bb_phfa_xx_xx


----------



## Pugg

​
*Weber: Masses.*

Messe No. 2 in G major, Op. 76 'Jubelmesse'
Krisztina Laki (soprano), Marga Schiml (alto), Josef Protschka (teor), Jan-Hendrik Rootering (bass)
Instrumentalensemble Werner Keltsch, Stuttgarter Hymnus-Chorknaben, Gerhard Wilhelm

Mass No. 1 'Freischutzmesse'
Elisabeht Speiser (soprano), Helen Watts (alto), Kurt Equiluz (tenor), Siegmund Nimsgern (bass)

Bamberger Symphoniker und -chor, Horst Stein


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*: Missa Solemnis in D major, Op. 123

Edith Wiens (soprano), Janice Taylor (mezzo), John Aler (tenor), Tom Krause (baritone)

*Mozart*: Mass in C minor, K427 'Great'

Sylvia McNair (soprano), Delores Ziegler (soprano), John Aler (tenor), William Stone (baritone)

Atlanta Symphony Orchestra, Robert Shaw.


----------



## JSBach85

pmsummer said:


> AVE MARIS STELLA
> _Missa 'Ave Maris Stella', Marian Motets_
> *Josquin Desprez*
> Weser-Renaissance Bremen
> Manfred Cordes - director
> 
> _CPO / Radio Bremen_


Amazing! Manfred and his Weser-Renaissance performs one of the best Desprez I've ever heard. Please, don't miss this one as well:










Great motets, full of textures and contrasts, profoundly expressive of its textual details. The all-male voices matches excellent, with beautiful blend, balance, clarity and good acoustic. Both recordings are among my favourites in the discography of Josquin Desprez.


----------



## pmsummer

PANAGIA
_Six Byzantine Greek prayers to the Panagia, one of the names of the Virgin Mary, Mother of Christ, set to music._
*Stephan Micus* - Bavarian zither, dilruba, chitrali sitar, sattar, 14-string guitar, nay, voice
_
ECM_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Dvorak*:Mass in D major, Op.86 (B175)/ *Gounod*: Requiem

Anne Bretschneider, Christine Lichtenberg, Georg Witt

Fundfunkchor Berlin & Polyphonia Ensemble Berlin, Risto Joost


----------



## Atrahasis

Sergei Rachmaninoff - Liturgy of St. John Chrysostom Op. 31


----------



## pmsummer

MESSE DE NOSTRE DAME
*Guillaume de Machaut*
Ensemble Gilles Binchoit
Dominique Vellard - director
_
Brilliant Classics
_
3 CD set via _Cantus_


----------



## pmsummer

GOOSTLY PSALMES
_Anglo-American Psalmody 1550-1800_
*Billings - Morgan - Read - Wood - Dowland*
His Majestie's Clerkes
Paul Hillier - director
_
Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## pmsummer

VOX COSMICA
*Hildegard von Bingen*
Hirundo Maris
Arianna Savall - Voice, Medieval Harp, Italian Triple Harp, Lyra, Tibetan Singing Bowl
Petter Udland Johansen - Voice, Hardingfele, Lyra, Fiddle, Monochord
Andreas Spindler - Flutes, Fiddle, Romain Bells, Colascione, Tromba Marina, Voice
Anke Spindler - Nyckelharpa, Fiddles, Viola da Gamba, Voice
David Mayoral - Santur, Percussion, Romain Bells, Voice
_
Carpe Diem Records_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach *- Magnificat
Disc 1

Susan Gritton, Lisa Milne (soprano), Ian Bostridge (tenor), Micheal George (bass)

Choir of King's College, Cambridge, Academy of Ancient Music, Stephen Cleobury


----------



## DavidA

Bach St Matthew

Karajan


----------



## Pugg

​*Vivaldi*: Gloria / Magnificat.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Handel*: Messiah

Elly Ameling, Anna Reynolds, Philip Langridge, Gwynne Howell

Academy & Chorus of St Martin in the Fields, Neville Marriner


----------



## georgedelorean

Can't get enough Gregorian Chant. It's always so cleansing and uplifting no matter how I may feel or what might be on my mind; it always takes the cake and runs with it.


----------



## Joe B

georgedelorean said:


> Can't get enough Gregorian Chant. It's always so cleansing and uplifting no matter how I may feel or what might be on my mind; it always takes the cake and runs with it.


Have you listened to Ensemble Organum? I think they're just about the tops in the genre. If you haven't, check out some of their works:

https://www.youtube.com/results?sp=SABQFOoDAA%3D%3D&q=ensemble+organum


----------



## georgedelorean

I don't think I have. Thanks for the info, Joe!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Gounod*: St Cecilia Mass

Barbara Hendricks, Laurence Dale, Jean-Philippe Lafont

Choeur de Radio-France, Nouvel Orchestre Philharmonique, Georges Prêtre


----------



## pmsummer

A SONG OF FAREWELL
_Music of Mourning & Consolation_
*Orlando Gibbons, William Walton, Robert White, James MacMillan, John Sheppard, Jonathan Dove, Thomas Morley, Edward Elgar, Herbert Howells, C. Hubert H. Parry*
Gabrieli Consort
Paul McCreesh - director
_
Gabrieli > Winged Lion_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi*: Four Sacred Pieces /Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart: La Betulia liberata.*
Cotrubas/Fuchs/Schwarz et al.
Leopold Hager conducting.


----------



## jegreenwood

The Hilliard Ensemble - Dunstable Motets (courtesy of Tidal).


----------



## JJF

Joe B said:


> Have you listened to Ensemble Organum? I think they're just about the tops in the genre. If you haven't, check out some of their works:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/results?sp=SABQFOoDAA%3D%3D&q=ensemble+organum


Amazing works! If I only had parallel lives to listen to all the great music! Well, maybe I do...


----------



## Joe B

Choir: Kammerchor Stuttgart
Orchestra: Tafelmusik Baroque Orchestra
Conductor: Frieder Bernius
Label: Deutsche Harmonia Mundi


----------



## JJF

Any review of Vaughan Williams' Job?


----------



## Joe B

JJF said:


> Any review of Vaughan Williams' Job?
> View attachment 97051


In my opinion, the work, performance, and recording are all excellent. Here's what some others think:

Gramophone: "a performance of striking composure, lustre and palpable dedication. Not only do the Bergen Philharmonic respond with notable poise and eagerness (solo contributions are of the highest quality throughout), Davis conducts with unobtrusive authority as well as a sure hand on the structural tiller, uncovering a wealth of telling harmonic and textural detail along the way."
classicalsource.com

classicalsource.com: "Davis, vastly experienced as a conductor of this composer, is every bit as idiomatic as the score's dedicatee and finds the Bergen Philharmonic in virtuoso and sensitive form."

Presto Classical: "While the loss of Hickox was, and remains, a huge loss to fans of this music, there could be no finer conductor to receive the baton than Andrew Davis...Davis seems to avoid some of Handley's showmanship - giving less of a punch to some of the more impassioned outbursts - but conversely there's a clarity here in some of the more intricate contrapuntal passages that Handley sometimes fails to match."

Music Web International: "A mandatory purchase for all Vaughan Williams enthusiasts."

The Sunday Times: "The versatile Bergen band clearly revel in the expansive, unmistakably "English" tunes and the sometimes exotic orchestration...Davis today has no peers in this repertoire, which, added to Chandos's brilliantly "present" sound engineering, makes this a self-recommending issue."
Classical Music

Classical Music: "a searing performance of the enigmatic ninth symphony…Even better, though, is Job: a tremendous, Blake-inspired score whose challenges are triumphantly met here. It is one of Vaughan Williams' most dramatic works and the sheer power of the Bergen forces (that organ!) contrast perfectly with sections of great textual beauty. Superb SACD sound


----------



## JJF

Joe B said:


> In my opinion, the work, performance, and recording are all excellent. Here's what some others think:
> 
> Gramophone: "a performance of striking composure, lustre and palpable dedication. Not only do the Bergen Philharmonic respond with notable poise and eagerness (solo contributions are of the highest quality throughout), Davis conducts with unobtrusive authority as well as a sure hand on the structural tiller, uncovering a wealth of telling harmonic and textural detail along the way."
> classicalsource.com
> 
> classicalsource.com: "Davis, vastly experienced as a conductor of this composer, is every bit as idiomatic as the score's dedicatee and finds the Bergen Philharmonic in virtuoso and sensitive form."
> 
> Presto Classical: "While the loss of Hickox was, and remains, a huge loss to fans of this music, there could be no finer conductor to receive the baton than Andrew Davis...Davis seems to avoid some of Handley's showmanship - giving less of a punch to some of the more impassioned outbursts - but conversely there's a clarity here in some of the more intricate contrapuntal passages that Handley sometimes fails to match."
> 
> Music Web International: "A mandatory purchase for all Vaughan Williams enthusiasts."
> 
> The Sunday Times: "The versatile Bergen band clearly revel in the expansive, unmistakably "English" tunes and the sometimes exotic orchestration...Davis today has no peers in this repertoire, which, added to Chandos's brilliantly "present" sound engineering, makes this a self-recommending issue."
> Classical Music
> 
> Classical Music: "a searing performance of the enigmatic ninth symphony…Even better, though, is Job: a tremendous, Blake-inspired score whose challenges are triumphantly met here. It is one of Vaughan Williams' most dramatic works and the sheer power of the Bergen forces (that organ!) contrast perfectly with sections of great textual beauty. Superb SACD sound


Many thanks for that summary!


----------



## Joe B

JJF said:


> Many thanks for that summary!


I basically copied and pasted from Presto Classical, a great site that a member here turned me onto.


----------



## JJF

Joe B said:


> In my opinion, the work, performance, and recording are all excellent. Here's what some others think:
> 
> Gramophone: "a performance of striking composure, lustre and palpable dedication. Not only do the Bergen Philharmonic respond with notable poise and eagerness (solo contributions are of the highest quality throughout), Davis conducts with unobtrusive authority as well as a sure hand on the structural tiller, uncovering a wealth of telling harmonic and textural detail along the way."
> classicalsource.com
> 
> classicalsource.com: "Davis, vastly experienced as a conductor of this composer, is every bit as idiomatic as the score's dedicatee and finds the Bergen Philharmonic in virtuoso and sensitive form."
> 
> Presto Classical: "While the loss of Hickox was, and remains, a huge loss to fans of this music, there could be no finer conductor to receive the baton than Andrew Davis...Davis seems to avoid some of Handley's showmanship - giving less of a punch to some of the more impassioned outbursts - but conversely there's a clarity here in some of the more intricate contrapuntal passages that Handley sometimes fails to match."
> 
> Music Web International: "A mandatory purchase for all Vaughan Williams enthusiasts."
> 
> The Sunday Times: "The versatile Bergen band clearly revel in the expansive, unmistakably "English" tunes and the sometimes exotic orchestration...Davis today has no peers in this repertoire, which, added to Chandos's brilliantly "present" sound engineering, makes this a self-recommending issue."
> Classical Music
> 
> Classical Music: "a searing performance of the enigmatic ninth symphony…Even better, though, is Job: a tremendous, Blake-inspired score whose challenges are triumphantly met here. It is one of Vaughan Williams' most dramatic works and the sheer power of the Bergen forces (that organ!) contrast perfectly with sections of great textual beauty. Superb SACD sound


Many thanks for that summary!


----------



## Pugg




----------



## pmsummer

OCKEGHEM
_Requiem - Missa 'Mi-mi' - Missa Prolationum_
*Johannes Ockeghem*
Hilliard Ensemble
Paul Hillier - director
_
Virgin Veritas_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Vivaldi*: Gloria/ Magnificat/ *Pergolesi*: Magnificat.

Choir of Music College of Cambridge.
David Willcocks/ Philip Stevens Ledger, conducting.


----------



## pmsummer

THE VEIL OF THE TEMPLE
*John Tavener*
English Chamber Orchestra - Orchestra
Temple Church Choir Choir/Chorus 
David Barnard - Bass
Jeremy Birchall - Basso Profundo
Thomas Guthrie - Baritone
Adrian Peacock - Bass
Patricia Rozario - Soprano
Andrew Rupp - Baritone
Nathan Vale - Tenor
Simon Wall - Tenor
Stephen Layton - Conductor​_
RCA Red Seal_


----------



## pmsummer

THE HEART'S REFUGE
_Torment and Consolation: Lutheran cantatas of the 17th century_
*Dietrich Buxtehude, Johann Christoph Bach, Johann Heinrich Schmelzer, Johann Kuhnau, Nicolas Bruhns*
Theater of Early Music
Schola Cantorum
Daniel Taylor - director
_
Analekta_


----------



## Pugg

*Beethoven*: Mass in C major, Op. 86
Meeresstille und glückliche Fahrt, Op. 112

Rebecca Evans (soprano), Pamela Helen Stephen (mezzo-soprano), Mark Padmore (tenor), Stephen Varcoe (bass)

Collegium Musicum 90, Richard Hickox


----------



## Pugg

​
*Berlioz: Grande Messe des Morts, Op. 5 (Requiem)
*
Barry Banks (tenor)

London Symphony Orchestra, London Symphony Chorus & London Philharmonic Choir, Sir Colin Davis


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn *: Mass, Hob. XXII: 5 in C major 'Cäcilienmesse'
Missa Cellensis

Lucia Popp (soprano), Doris Soffel (contralto), Hors Laubenthal (tenor) & Kurt Moll (bass)
Bavarian State Symphony Orchestra & Choir, Rafael Kubelik


----------



## Pugg

*Schubert*: Deutsche Messe et al

Lucia Popp / Adolf Dallapozza / Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau
Wolfgang Sawallisch conducting.


----------



## Pugg

​ *Bach:* Magnificat in D major, BWV243

Elly Ameling (Soprano), Hanneke Van Bork (Soprano), Helen Watts (Alto), Werner Krenn (Tenor), Tom Krause (Bass), Helmut Winschermann (Oboe), Tom Krause (Baritone), Helen Watts (Contralto), Johannes Bruning (Violin)

Wiener Akademie-Chor, Stuttgarter Kammerorchester, Karl Münchinger.


----------



## pmsummer

*Sacred Music nonetheless: J.S. Bach to Duke Ellington to Arvo Pärt to Keith Jarrett.*










SPIRITS
*Richard Stolzman*

_RCA Victor_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Vivaldi*; Sacred works volume no 2
_Vittorio Negri _


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rossini: Petite Messe solennelle*
(original version for piano and harmonium)
Mirella Freni (soprano), Lucia Valentini-Terrani (mezzo), Luciano Pavarotti (tenor), Ruggero Raimondi (bass)

Leone Magiera; piano/ Vittorio Rosetta; harmonium !

*Stabat Mater;*
Pilar Lorengar (soprano), Yvonne Minton (mezzo), Luciano Pavarotti (tenor), Hans Sotin (bass)
London Symphony Orchestra

London Symphony Chorus, István Kertész.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Cimarosa: Requiem in G minor*

Elly Ameling (soprano), Birgit Finnilä (contralto), Richard van Vrooman (tenor), Kurt Widmer (bass)

Chorus Of The Festival De Montreux, Orchestre de Chambre de Lausanne, Montreux Festival Chorus, Vittorio Negri.


----------



## Joe B

Program: Michael McGlynn's "Celtic Mass" & James MacMillan's "Mass"
Performers: Taylor Festival Choir
Recorded 6/2012 & 6/2013 at Bethany United Methodist Church, Charleston, SC
CD (DDD-9/9/16)
Label: Delos


----------



## Joe B

Performers: Die Deutschen Bach-Vocalisten (German Bach Vocalists)
Lead by: Gerhard Weinberger
CD (DDD--1988)
Label: Christophorus


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bruckner:* Mass No. 1 in D Minor

Edith Mathis, Marga Schiml, Wieslaw Ochman, Karl Ridderbusch, Elmar Schloter

Bavarian Radio Chorus & Symphonieorchester des Bayerisch, Eugen Jochum.


----------



## jenspen

I got home, exhausted, and have just relaxed by listening to 
Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis, BWV 21 (Herreweghe). An altogether terrific 
performance and with my favourite Bach soprano, Barbara Schlick.






For an instant shot of adrenaline, go straight to the final chorus.


----------



## eljr

René Jacobs / Akademie für Alte Musik, Berlin / Berlin RIAS Chamber Choir
Bach: Johannes-Passion

Release Date March 25, 2016
Duration02:11:52
Genre
Classical
Styles
Choral
Recording DateJuly, 2015
Recording Location
Teldex Studio Berlin


----------



## Pugg

​


----------



## hpowders

Haydn The Creation

Boston Baroque
Martin Pearlman

As good as it gets.

I label Haydn's Creation "semi-sacred".


----------



## Pugg

​
*Vivaldi*: Magnificat & Gloria

Teresa Berganza & Lucia Valentini Terrani (mezzos)

New Philharmonia Chorus & Orchestra, Riccardo Muti


----------



## JJF

An excellent $1 find!


----------



## pmsummer

VESPRO DELLA BEATA VERGINE
_Second Vespers for the Feast of the Annunciation of the Blessed Virgin_
*Chiara Margarita Cozzolani*
Hannke van Proosdij - organ
John Dorenburg - violone
David Tayler - theorbo
Magnificat - vocal ensemble
Warren Stewart - director
_
Musica Omnia_


----------



## Pugg

*Bertoni*: Miserere et al.
Such fine Sunday morning music.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

I thought I owned all of Nicholas McGegan's Handel opera and oratorio recordings, which I hold in high regard. That said, I only realised on the weekend that I didn't have his set of _La Resurrezione_, so I soon put that right:









I like what I'm hearing so far.


----------



## pmsummer

PRAE BACH TORIOUS
_Landmarks in the German Choral Tradition_
*Michael Preatorious
Johann Sebastian Bach*
Huelgas Ensemble
Paul Van Nevel - director
_
Deutsche Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## JosefinaHW

Bach, Ich habe genug, Cantata BWV 82
Matthias Goerne


----------



## JosefinaHW

Bach, _Christen, ätzet diesen Tag,_ Cantata BWV 63
Herreweghe and Collegium Vocale Gent

Carolyn Sampson, soprano
Ingeborg Danz, alto
Mark Padmore, tenor
Sebastian Noack, bass


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bruckner*: Mass No. 3 in F minor

Karita Mattila (soprano), Marjana Lipovsek (mezzo-soprano), Thomas Moser (tenor), Kurt Moll (bass)

Symphonieorchester und Chor des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Sir Colin Davis.


----------



## Ingélou

This - it gives me gooseflesh (in a good way).


----------



## Il_Penseroso




----------



## Pugg

In this case, watching last night.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Monteverdi*: Vespro della beata Vergine (1610)

Montserrat Figueras, Maria Cristina Kiehr, Livio Picotti, Paolo Costa, Guy de Mey, Gian Paolo Fagotto, Gerd Turk, Pietro Spagnoli, Roberto Abondanza, Daniele Carnovich

La Capella Reial, Coro del Centro Musica Antica di Padova, Jordi Savall.


----------



## ICHTHUS

I have been studying Oratorios, reading the scores and listening to the following resources:
Hayden: Creation (cd: Robert Shaw)
Mendelssohn: Elijah (cd: Robert Shaw)
Handel: Messiah (dvd: King's College College, Cleobury,,,great version; and, St. Martin in the Fields, Marriner)


----------



## ICHTHUS

I have been studying Oratorios, reading the scores and listening to the following resources:
Hayden: Creation (cd: Robert Shaw)
Mendelssohn: Elijah (cd: Robert Shaw)
Handel: Messiah (dvd: King's College College, Cleobury,,,great version; and, St. Martin in the Fields, Marriner)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Vivaldi*:Gloria in D major, RV589/ Magnificat, RV611
ed. Malipiero

Teresa Berganza & Lucia Valentini Terrani (mezzos)

New Philharmonia Chorus & Orchestra, Riccardo Muti.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mayr*: Requiem in G minor

Siri Karoline Thornhill, Katharina Ruckgaber (sopranos), Theresa Holzhauser, Brigitte Thoma (altos), Markus Schäfer, Robert Sellier (tenors), Martin Berner, Ludwig Mittelhammer, Virgil Mischok (basses)

Simon Mayr Chorus and Ensemble, Franz Hauk


----------



## JSBach85

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Monteverdi*: Vespro della beata Vergine (1610)
> 
> Montserrat Figueras, Maria Cristina Kiehr, Livio Picotti, Paolo Costa, Guy de Mey, Gian Paolo Fagotto, Gerd Turk, Pietro Spagnoli, Roberto Abondanza, Daniele Carnovich
> 
> La Capella Reial, Coro del Centro Musica Antica di Padova, Jordi Savall.


Great recording and among my favourites for Monteverdi's Vespro della Beata Vergine.


----------



## Pugg

JSBach85 said:


> Great recording and among my favourites for Monteverdi's Vespro della Beata Vergine.


Must be right upon your taste, I like it also but the first Gardener recording ( Decca) remains my favourite.


----------



## pmsummer

VESPERS FOR ST. MICHAEL'S DAY
*Hieronymous Praetorius*
Weser - Renaissance Bremen
Manfred Cordes - director
_
CPO_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Vivaldi*: Nisi Dominus/ Motets

Teresa Berganza / Antoni Ros Marbà


----------



## Larry

Haven't listened to any lately, but really enjoyed performing Berlioz's Requiem back in college, U. of Iowa.


----------



## Larry

I've composed a mass in Latin for chamber orchestra and choir which was performed about 10 years ago. May post it someday.


----------



## Flavius

This Savall recording of the 'Vespro' is also among my favorites, which include the Parrott and the Alessandrini. Montserrat Figueras had such a beautiful voice, her early passing was unfortunate. Her Monteverdi 'Madrigali Guerrieri et Amorosi' is also magnificent.


----------



## pmsummer

SALUTARE
*Improvisation on Liturgical Music of the Middle Ages*
Ensemble Nu:n

_Edition Raumklang_


----------



## JosefinaHW

Bach, _Cantata 39 Brich dem Hungrigen dein Brot_, BWV 39 (Herreweghe)


----------



## KJ von NNJ

Hello everyone,

I am new to this site and I wanted to share my most recent sacred music listen. Dvorak: Stabat Mater. The Czech Philharmonic Chorus and Orchestra conducted by Wolfgang Sawallisch on the Supraphon label. I just received this one and I am thrilled by the performance. Dvorak is a favorite composer for me. One I would place in my top ten (if I had any).
I feel much better after hearing this wonderful work. It does cleanse the pallet considerably. A proper listen to such a work should be healthy for any lover of great music. Or, just a member of the human species for that matter.


----------



## Joe B

*Program: *"Passion and Resurrection", "Evening", "Night Prayer", "A drop in the ocean", "Legend of the walled-in-woman", "Long Road"
*Performers:* Polyphony, Carolyn Sampson (soprano), Britten Sinfonia
*Conductor:* Stephen Layton
*Composer:* Eriks Esenvalds
*Recording:* Recorded 4/10, 4/12, & 4/13/2010 in All Hallows, Gospel Oak, London
*Format:* CD (DDD--3/8/11)
*Label:* Hyperion


----------



## eljr

Vivaldi: Stabat Mater
Composer
Antonio Vivaldi
Conductor
Chiara Banchini
Ensemble
Ensemble 415
Soloist
Andreas Scholl
Playtime
52:12
Label
harmonia mundi
Release date
07/31/2007


----------



## JosefinaHW

I'm listening to the unabridged audio version of John Eliot Gardiner's _Bach: Music in the Castle of Heaven. _I'm listening along to the cantatas he discusses in his book; his insights into and description of the works have been a delight for me.

I am posting the Herreweghe performance of _Cantata 105_:


----------



## eljr

I Fagiolini
Montiverdi: Sweet Torment

Release Date 2009
Duration01:18:58
Genre
Classical
Styles
Choral
Vocal Music
Ballet


----------



## melodiousmonkey




----------



## starthrower

I was exploring some of Martinu's vocal works, and discovered this one.


----------



## eljr

Choir of the Intercession Cathedral Church in Grodno
Rejoice, O Indestructible Fortress and Stronghold of Orthodoxy

Release Date 1992
Duration01:12:14
Genre
Classical
Styles
Choral


----------



## Pugg

*Mayr:* Stabat Mater in F minor, Eja mater & Ave maris stella

Jaewon Yun (soprano), Theresa Holzhauser (contralto), Robert Sellier (tenor), Jens Hamann (bass), Andrea Lauren Brown (soprano), Markus Schäfer (tenor), Virgil Mischok (bass)

Simon Mayr Chorus, Members of the Bavarian State Opera Chorus, Concerto de Bassus, I Virtuosi Italiani, Franz Hauk


----------



## eljr

Marek Janowski / Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra / MDR Leipzig Radio Chorus
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis

Release Date 2017
Duration01:13:00
Genre
Classical
Styles
Choral
Recording DateSeptember, 2016
Recording Location
Berlin Philharmonie


----------



## eljr

Paul Hillier / Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir
The Powers of Heaven: Orthodox Music of the 17th & 18th Centuries

Release Date September 8, 2003
Duration01:10:10
Genre
Classical
Styles
Choral

I had to give this another spin, I am enjoying it so much.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Handel*: Messiah

Eileen Farrell (soprano), Martha Lipton (mezzo-soprano), Davis Cunningham (tenor), William Warfield (baritone)
The Mormon Tabernacle Choir

The Philadelphia Orchestra, Eugene Ormandy.


----------



## Pugg

*Mozart*: Masonic music.

Jan Kobow (tenor), Maximilian Kiener (tenor) & David Steffens (bass)

Salzburger Hofmusik, Wolfgang Brunner


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn*: The Creation

Kathleen Battle, Gösta Winbergh & Kurt Moll

Rundfunkchor Stockholm, Stockholmer Kammerchor & Berliner Philharmoniker, James Levine


----------



## Nocture In Blue

This was my first Palestrina CD. I bought it when I was 12 (for 199 SEK).









His music is so beautiful that no words can describe it.


----------



## eljr

Joe B said:


>


Good idea!

.......................


----------



## Pugg

​
*Vivaldi*: Longe mala, umbrae, terrores, RV629/ Nisi Dominus (Psalm 126), RV608/ Two motets

English Chamber Orchestra
Antoni Ros-Marba
Teresa Berganza (mezzo-soprano)


----------



## TennysonsHarp

Sancte Deus: Journey Through the Renaissance.

Edward Higginbottom; Choir of New College, Oxford

This is one of my favorite recordings of sacred music of any time period. It was one the first CDs of Renaissance polyphony that I listened to.


----------



## DavidA

Verdi Requiem / Muti / Philharmonia


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Nocture In Blue

I've been listening to lots of Bach cantatas lately. Masaaki Suzuki's cycle. I was listening to BWV 4, BWV 150, BWV 140 BWV 165 & BWV 128 earlier today. Music doesn't get any more beautiful than this.


----------



## Joe B

*Program:* Stabat Mater
*Performers:* The Tallis Scholars
*Conductor:* Peter Phillips
*Composer:* William Cornysh
*Recording:* Recorded in the Church of Saint Peter and Saint Paul, Salle, Norfolk, England
*Format: *CD (DDD-1988)
*Label:* Gimell


----------



## Pugg

​
*Weber*: Masses Nos. 1 & 2

Krisztina Laki (soprano), Marga Schiml (alto), Josef Protschka (teor), Jan-Hendrik Rootering (bass), Elisabeht Speiser (soprano), Helen Watts (alto), Kurt Equiluz (tenor), Siegmund Nimsgern (bass)

Instrumentalensemble Werner Keltsch, Stuttgarter Hymnus-Chorknaben, Bamberger Symphoniker und -chor, Gerhard Wilhelm, Horst Stein.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Handel *- Messiah

Kathleen Battle, Florence Quivar, John Aler, Samuel Ramey,

Andrew Davis, conducting - Toronto Mendelssohn Choir, Toronto Symphony Orchestra ‎


----------



## steph01

Westminster Abbey recordings. The Christopher Tye disc and their Music from the Reign of King James I.

I'd not heard the choir before and really like their sound. Brighter and perhaps more "unrestrained" than supposedly similar choirs like New College.


----------



## Pugg

*Rachmaninov*: Vespers, Op. 37

Phoenix Chorale & Kansas City Chorale, Charles Bruffy


----------



## DavidA

Verdi Requiem / Karajan / Freni / Ludwig / BPO


----------



## DavidA

Went to a concert last night of Bach's B minor Mass. What wonders there are!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn*: Mass, Hob. XXII: 5 in C major 'Cäcilienmesse'

Lucia Popp (soprano), Doris Soffel (contralto), Hors Laubenthal (tenor) & Kurt Moll (bass)

Bavarian State Symphony Orchestra & Choir, Rafael Kubelik


----------



## Pugg

*Vivaldi*: Juditha Triumphans, RV644

Birgit Finnilä, Ingeborg Springer, Julia Hamari, Elly Ameling, Annelies Burmeister

Rundfunks-Solistenvereinigung Berlin, Vittorio Negri


----------



## Pugg

​
*ETA Hoffmann*: Missa in D Minor & Miserere

Sibylla Rubens (soprano), Jutta Boehnert (soprano), Rebecca Martin (mezzo-soprano), Thomas Cooley (tenor), York Felix Speer (bass)

WDR Rundfunkchor Koln, WDR Sinfonieorchester Koln, Rupert Huber


----------



## jegreenwood

Dipping into the new Herreweghe box set. Beginning with music I don't know: Mendelssohn's _Paulus_ and Requiems by Campra and Gilles. Also Bruckner's Mass #3 and Mozart's Great Mass (both of which I do know). Saving the Bach (which is almost a third of the set).


----------



## Pugg

​
*Allegri*: Miserere & Palestrina: Stabat Mater & other choral works

The Choir of King's College, Cambridge, Sir David Willcocks

Allegri: Miserere mei, Deus
Palestrina: Hodie Beata Virgo
Palestrina: Litaniae de Beata Virgine Maria, 8vv
Palestrina: Magnificat Primi toni
Palestrina: Senex Puerum Portabat
Palestrina: Stabat mater


----------



## gustavdimitri

"Credo" by Arvo Pärt


----------



## Pugg

*Hummel*- Missa Solemnis in C major, etc.

Patricia Wright (soprano), Helen Medlyn (alto), Patrick Power (tenor), David Griffiths (bass)

Tower Voices New Zealand, New Zealand Symphony Orchestra, Uwe Grodd

For Mr Hummel's Birthday.


----------



## DavidA

Bach Christmas Oratorio / Harnoncourt


----------



## JSBach85

DavidA said:


> Bach Christmas Oratorio / Harnoncourt


I have read good opinions about this recording.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Liszt* - Via Crucis (The 14 Stations of the Cross), S53

Reinbert de Leeuw (piano)

Netherlands Chamber Choir


----------



## Taplow

*Vivaldi* - Juditha Triumphans
Diego Fasolis: I Barocchisti, Coro Della Svizzera Italiana

Manuela Custer, Roberta Inveernizzi, Guillemette Laurens, Sara Mingardo, Tiziana Pizzi


----------



## Pugg

Taplow said:


> *Vivaldi* - Juditha Triumphans
> Diego Fasolis: I Barocchisti, Coro Della Svizzera Italiana
> 
> Manuela Custer, Roberta Inveernizzi, Guillemette Laurens, Sara Mingardo, Tiziana Pizzi


Must be very different from the one I played a few days back?
( Style I mean)


----------



## josquindesprez

Gombert's Missa Media Vita in Morte Sumus. Lovely stuff.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Vivaldi*: Sacred Choral Music, Vol. 2

English Chamber Orchestra, John Alldis Choir, Vittorio Negri


----------



## cougarjuno

Bach's St. John's Passion --underrated recording with Bach Collegium of Munich (RCA)


----------



## Pugg

cougarjuno said:


> Bach's St. John's Passion --underrated recording with Bach Collegium of Munich (RCA)


Great one this , just like Enoch zu Guttenberg's recording from the St Matthew Passion.


----------



## starthrower

Messiaen-Saint Francois d'Assise


----------



## Pugg

​*Haydn*: The Creation

Gundula Janowitz, Christa Ludwig, Fritz Wunderlich, Werner Krenn, Walter Berry, Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau

Wiener Singverein & Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan


----------



## Pugg

​
*Johann Joseph Fux*: Lux Æterna - Sacred Works

Armonico Tributo Austria, Domkantorei Graz, Grazer Choralschola, Lorenz Duftschmid

Fux: Ad te, Domine levavi K153
Fux: Alma Redemptoris Mater K186
Fux: Ave Maria K151
Fux: Ave Regina caelorum K205
Fux: Graduale in Missa pro Defunctis K146
Fux: In expositione funeris
Fux: Kirchensonate in G K320
Fux: Libera me Domine K54
Fux: Pastorale K396
Fux: Sonata a Santo Sepolcro K376


----------



## cougarjuno

Durufle Requiem (Naxos)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach*: Matthäus Passion.

Tenor [Evangelist]: Claes-Håkan Ahnsjö; Baritone [Jesus]: Hermann Prey; Soprano [Uxor Pilati, Arias & Recitatives]: Margaret Marshall; Soprano [Magd I]: Christa Schneider; Contralto [Zeuge I, Arias & Recitatives]: Jard van Nes; Alto [Magd II]: Martina Koppelstetter; Tenor [Zeuge II, Arias & Recitatives]: Aldo Baldin; Bass [Pontius Pilatus, Arias & Recitatives]: Anton Scharinger, Bass [Petrus]: Christoph Dobmeier; Bass [Pilatus]: Thomas Dobmeier; Bass-Baritone [Judas]: Thomas Hamberger

Enoch zu Guttenberg

Tölzer Knabenchor & Chorgemeinschaft Neubeuern / Bach-Collegium München


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*- Exsultate Jubilate

Kiri te Kanawa

London Symphony Orchestra and Chorus, Sir Colin Davis

Mozart: Ave verum corpus, K618
Mozart: Exsultate, jubilate, K165
Mozart: Kyrie in D minor, K341
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore in C, K339


----------



## cougarjuno

Albert Roussel's Psalm 80 Op 37 on a long out-of print Cybella disc with L'Orchestre Colonne, with Carla Maria Tarditi paired somewhat incongruously with the Franck symphony.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Tchaikovsky*: Liturgy of St John Chrysostom

Corydon Singers, Matthew Best

Tchaikovsky: Angel vopiyashe The angel cried 1887
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St John Chrysostom, Op. 41
Tchaikovsky: Nine Sacred Choruses (1884/5)


----------



## pmsummer

OCKEGHEM
_Requiem - Missa 'Mi-mi' - Missa Prolationum_
*Johannes Ockeghem*
Hilliard Ensemble
Paul Hillier - director
_
Veritas_


----------



## josquindesprez

^ Just jumping in to say that Ockeghem is wonderful, and I really like that album.


----------



## Pugg

Vincenzo Bellini - Missa No.2 in G-minor (1825)


----------



## cougarjuno

Elgar: The Kingdom -- Slatkin and London Phil


----------



## pmsummer

I spent much of the day streaming this.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b09gffgr


----------



## pmsummer

DEPTH OF MERCY
*Red Mountain Church Hymn Project*
_
Red Mountain Church_


----------



## cougarjuno

Herbert Howells Requiem -from the Chandos CD of his Choral Works (Finzi Singers). Simply beautiful. If you like Britten you should enjoy Howells.


----------



## Pugg

*Donizetti* - Requiem.

Renato Bruson; Viorica Cortez; Paolo Washington, Luciano Pavarotti (tenor)

Verona Teatro Arena Orchestra & Chorus/ Gerhard Fackler


----------



## SenaJurinac

*St Matthew Passion*

St Matthew Passion


----------



## josquindesprez

Back in the Cavalli groove:


----------



## cougarjuno

Bach Cantatas 50, 34 and 147 Harry Christophers and The Sixteen (Collins)


----------



## Pugg

*Mayr* - Miserere/ Litaniae lauretanae de Beata Virgine Maria

Jaewon Yun (soprano), Theresa Holzhauser (alto), Robert Sellier (tenor), Jens Hamann (bass)

Chorus, Bayerischer Staatsopernchor, Concerto de Bassus/ Franz Hauk.


----------



## pmsummer

BLESSED QUIETNESS
_A Collection of Hymns, Spirituals, and Carols_
*Cyrus Chestnut* - solo piano
_
Atlantic Jazz_


----------



## Joe B

*Listening to Paul Mealor's "Stabat mater":*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Abos*: A Maltese Christmas

Christmas Music from Malta

Maïllys de Villoutreys (soprano), Zoë Brown (soprano), Myriam Arbouz (alto), George Pooley (tenor), Mauro Borgioni (bass), Charmian Bedford (soprano), Christiane Rittner (soprano), Dominique Bilitza (alto), Vladimir Tarasov (tenor), Jonathan Brown (bass)

Kölner Akademie, Michael Alexander Willens


----------



## Guest

Arrived today,this beautiful box with 8 CD's and a book.

I am listening now to the first CD and I am very pleased with it,strongly recommended.

*La Polyphonie Flamande - The Flemish Polyphony*


























La Polyphonie Flamande - The Flemish Polyphony
http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2012/June12/Flemish_polyphony_RIC102.htm
This box is a promo
https://www.outhere-music.com/en/al...200-pages-8-cd-s-in-a-magnificent-box-ric-102


----------



## pmsummer

MISSA MEDIA VITA IN MORTE SUMUS
*Nicolas Gombert*
The Hilliard Ensemble

_ECM New Series_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart:* Complete Masonic Music.
Peter Maag conducting.


----------



## josquindesprez

Traverso said:


> Arrived today,this beautiful box with 8 CD's and a book.
> 
> I am listening now to the first CD and I am very pleased with it,strongly recommended.
> 
> *La Polyphonie Flamande - The Flemish Polyphony*
> 
> La Polyphonie Flamande - The Flemish Polyphony
> http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2012/June12/Flemish_polyphony_RIC102.htm
> This box is a promo
> https://www.outhere-music.com/en/al...200-pages-8-cd-s-in-a-magnificent-box-ric-102


That looks amazing. I know what I'm asking for for Christmas.


----------



## Guest

josquindesprez said:


> That looks amazing. I know what I'm asking for for Christmas.


When you look at the site you find a few more promos ( 8 CD and book)

Music in Europe at the Time of the Renaissance
MUSIC IN GERMANY FROM SCHÜTZ TO BACH


----------



## Hobbit

My recent listening has been this one by Felix Mendelssohn, "Sacred Choral Music", to my mind it's lovely.


----------



## cougarjuno

Schutz: Schwanengesang -- Hilliard Ensemble


----------



## Pugg

​Mozart: Requiem in D minor, K626

Edith Mathis, Julia Hamari, Norbert Balatsch & Wieslaw Ochman

Konzertvereinigung, Wiener Staatsopernchor & Wiener Philharmoniker, Karl Böhm


----------



## Pugg

​
Telemann: Advent Cantatas

Gudrun Sidonie Otto, Ingolf Seidel, Christine Schwark, Michael Freimuth, Wolfgang Brunner

Kölner Akademie, Michael Alexander Willens


----------



## pmsummer

THE AGE OF CATHEDRALS
*Music from the Magnus Liber Organ*
Theatre of Voices
Paul Hillier - director
_
Harmonia Mundi USA_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Händel*: Ode for St Cecilia's Day (Song for St Cecilia's Day) for soloists, chorus & orchestra, HWV 76

Adele Addison/John McCollum/ Rutgers University Chorus

Leonard Bernstein Conductor,


----------



## Pugg

​
Bruckner: Mass No. 3 in F minor

Karita Mattila (soprano), Marjana Lipovsek (mezzo-soprano), Thomas Moser (tenor), Kurt Moll (bass)

Symphonieorchester und Chor des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Sir Colin Davis


----------



## Pugg

​
Mascagni: Messa di Gloria

Ensemble Seicentonovecento, Flavio Colusso


----------



## Biffo

Saint-Saens: Requiem, Op 54 - Orchestre national d'Ile-de-France, Choeur regional Vittoria d'Ile-de-France & soloists conducted by Jacques Mercier


----------



## DavidA

Monteverdi Vespers / Gardiner


----------



## josquindesprez

Striggio!









Mass for 40 and 60 Voices (plus some motets)
Hervé Niquet and Le Concert Spirituel


----------



## JosefinaHW

Bach,_ Mass in B Minor_, Karl Richter, Hermann Prey, Horst R. Laubenthal, Gundula Janowitz, Hertha Töppe
Not my favorite performance, but it is for many....


----------



## Pugg

​


----------



## Pugg

​
*Szymanowski*: Litany to the Virgin Mary, Stabat Mater & Symphony No. 3 'Song of the Night'

Aleksandra Kurzak (soprano), Agnieszka Rehlis (mezzo-soprano), Dmitry Korchak (tenor) & Artur Ruciński (baritone)

Warsaw Philharmonic Orchestra & Choir, Jacek Kaspszyk


----------



## Pugg

​
*Berlioz*: Grande Messe des Morts, Op. 5 (Requiem)

Barry Banks (tenor)

London Symphony Orchestra, London Symphony Chorus & London Philharmonic Choir, Sir Colin Davis.


----------



## starthrower

Rilling 1996 recording on Hanssler


----------



## Biffo

Robert Fayrfax(1464–1521) - Magniﬁcat ‘Regali’ a5 - Choir of Christ Church Cathedral, Oxford directed by Stephen Darlington. From 'The Gate of Glory' Vol 5 of the choir's survey of the Eton Choirbook.


----------



## Pugg

*Handel*: Messiah

Helen Donath, Anna Reynolds, Stuart Burrows, Donald McIntyre

John Alldis Choir, London Philharmonic Orchestra, Karl Richter


----------



## classical yorkist

Lots and lots of baroque Advent cantatas, mostly JS Bach but also works by Telemann, Buxtehude & Keiser. Music for the season.


----------



## spidersrepublic

Mostly Renaissance vocal music. Lassus, Morales, some Fayrfax and Gesualdo's sacred music.


----------



## cougarjuno

Holst: The Hymn of Jesus -- Hickox and London Symphony


----------



## Ebonis17

Thomas thomkins' verse anthems


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rossini*: Stabat Mater

Katia Ricciarelli, Lucia Valentini-Terrani, Dalmacio Gonzalez & Ruggero Raimondi

Philharmonia Chorus, Carlo Maria Giulini


----------



## josquindesprez

Willaert's Vespers of the Blessed Virgin









A very nice Renaissance-era Vespers setting, with a good mix of organ and vocal pieces.


----------



## Star

Bach Christmas Oratorio / Renee Jacobs


----------



## Pugg

​*Cimerosa:* Dixit Dominus

Cinzia Rizzone, Sylvia Rottensteiner, Gregory Bonfatti, I Musici Cantori di Trento & Voci Roveretane

Haydn Orchestra, Fabio Pirona

Remembering Mr. Cimerosa's birthday.


----------



## Biffo

Lambe - Salve regina a 5 (SATTB) - Choir of Christ Church Cathedral, Oxford directed by Stephen Darlington. From 'The Gate of Glory' Vol 5 of the choir's survey of the Eton Choirbook.


----------



## cougarjuno

Mendelssohn: Elijah -- Kurt Masur, Israel Philharmonic


----------



## Star

Back Magnificat / Emmanuelle Haim


----------



## pmsummer

ENDBEGINNING
_A programme of Sacred Music by Franco-Flemish composers active in the first half of the 16th century_
*Antoine Brumel, Thomas Crecquillon, Clemens Non Papa, Josquin Desprez, Jackson Hill*
New York Polyphony

_BIS_


----------



## Pugg

pmsummer said:


> ENDBEGINNING
> _A programme of Sacred Music by Franco-Flemish composers active in the first half of the 16th century_
> *Antoine Brumel, Thomas Crecquillon, Clemens Non Papa, Josquin Desprez, Jackson Hill*
> New York Polyphony
> 
> _BIS_


Must be a dream CD for member deprofundis?


----------



## JosefinaHW

I've recently discovered another performance of Bach's Cantata BWV 57, _Selig ist der Mann. _Laszlo Polgar and_ Maria _Zadori, Savaria Vocal Ensemble, Capella Savaria, Conductor: Pál Németh, 1988 I think that everything about this performance is beautiful. Laszlo Polgar, a Hungarian Bass has a very expressive, deep, velvety voice that sings the coloratura in the fifth part amazingly. Maria Zadori, also has a very expressive, beautiful voice.

If you don't have 20 minutes to spare (although I would most definitely make time for this piece) jump to 9:30 to listen to Polgar sing Ja, ja, ich kann die Feinde schlagen


----------



## Pugg

Puccini Messa di Gloria


----------



## pmsummer

I SING THE BIRTH
*Anonymous, Byrd, Smith, Perotin, Palestrina, Clemens, Plainchant*
New York Polyphony

_Avie_


----------



## Potiphera




----------



## pmsummer

LA BELE MARIE
*Songs to the Virgin from 13th-century France*
Anonymous 4

_Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## pmsummer

ANCIENT CHURCH SINGING
*Byzantine, Georgia, Russ*
Sretenye - Ensemble of Old Church Music
_
Origen Music_


----------



## cougarjuno

*Bach: Mass in B Minor * -- Jochum and Bayerischen Rundfunks Choir and Orchestra


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach*- Johannes-Passion

Peter Schreier (Tenor), Robert Holl (Bass), Roberta Alexander (Soprano), Marjana Lipovsek (Mezzo-Soprano), Olaf Bär (Baritone), Rundfunkchor Leipzig (Chorus), Marjana Lipovsek (Contralto), Andrea Ihle (Soprano), Egbert Junghanns (Bass), Ekkehard Wagner (Tenor), Andreas Scheibner (Baritone)

Staatskapelle Dresden Peter Schreier conducting.


----------



## pmsummer

CYPRIOT ADVENT ANTIPHONS
*Anonymous C.1390*
Huelgas Ensemble
Paul Van Nevel - director
_
Deutsche Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Jacck

I have recently "discovered" Jan Dismas Zelenka. Unknown even to me, although he was my fellow countryman


----------



## pmsummer

ON YOOLIS NIGHT
_Medieval Carols & Motets_
*Anonymous 4*
_
Harmonia Mundi USA_


----------



## pmsummer

CREATOR OF THE STARS
_Christmas Music from Earlier Times_
*Anonymous, Praetorious, Erbach, De Lassus, Desprez, Du Fay, Byrd, Ockeghem*
Pomerium
Alexander Blachly - director
_
Archiv Produktion_


----------



## pmsummer

LUTHERAN MASS FOR CHRISTMAS MORNING
*Michael Praetorius*
Gabrieli Consort & Players
Boys Choir and Congregational Choir of Roskilde Cathedral
Paul McCreesh - director
_
Archiv Produktion_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi*: Requiem & Operatic Choruses

Susan Dunn, Diane Curry, Jerry Hadley, Paul Plishka.
Atlanta Symphony Orchestra & Chorus, Robert Shaw


----------



## Guest

*Bach Cantatas*


----------



## Jacck

Schnittke: Requiem


----------



## Pugg

​
*Delius*- A Mass of Life

Requiem.
Rebecca Evans, Joan Rodgers, Jean Rigby, Nigel Robson, Peter Coleman-Wright

Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra & Chorus, Waynflete Singers, Richard Hickox.


----------



## Jacck

Alessandro Striggio, Mass for 40 & 60 voices


----------



## Jacck

Václav Jan Tomášek - Requiem in C-minor (1820)


----------



## cougarjuno

*Purcell: Te Deum and Jubilate in D major and 4 Anthems:*

Trevor Pinnock and Choir of Christ Church Cathedral, Oxford and The English Consort, Simon Preston (organ)

a favorite disc of mine which I've had for years and some of Purcell's best


----------



## pmsummer

CHRISTMAS VESPERS
*Heinrich Schütz*
Gabrieli Consort & Players
Paul McCreesh - director
_
Archiv Produktion_


----------



## Jacck

Zelenka: Miserere in C minor


----------



## Star

Bought today in a somewhat irrational post-Christmas shop


----------



## wkasimer

Pierre Moulu masses, with the Brabant Ensemble:


----------



## Jacck

Gabriel Faure's Requiem Op. 48


----------



## Klingsor

Bach/Gounod Ave Maria as sung by Alessandro Moreschi. It sounds seriously creepy to me, but I wonder what my reaction would be if I did not know that this was a recording of the last castrato.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert*: Missa Solemnis

Schubert: Mass No. 5 in A flat major, D678
Stabat Mater in G minor, D 175
Salve Regina in B flat major, D106

Soile Isokoski (soprano), Monica Groop (mezzo), Marcus Ullman (tenor), Juha Kotilainen (bass)

Tapiola Sinfonietta, Peter Schreier Choir, Peter Schreier.


----------



## Jacck

I listened to Beethoven's missa solemnis last night (for the first time). Very nice. Beethoven considered it his best work.


----------



## pmsummer

From last night...










GREGORIAN CHANT FROM CANTERBURY CATHEDRAL
*For the Feast of Martyrdom of St Thomas of Canterbury*
The Lay Clerks of Canterbury Cathedral
David Flood - Master of the Choristers
_
Metronome_


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Janacek's "Glagolitic Mass"


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bernstein*- Mass

Jubilant Sykes (baritone)

Morgan State University Choir, Peabody Children's Chorus, Morgan State University Marching Band & Baltimore Symphony Orchestra, Marin Alsop


----------



## josquindesprez

Zelenka! Two very nice pieces here:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: Requiem in D minor, K626

Sylvia McNair, Carolyn Watkinson, Francisco Araiza, Robert Lloyd
The Academy and Chorus of St. Martin in the Fields, Neville Marriner.

For all the people who lost their lives in atrocious attacks, _all over the world._


----------



## Jacck

Hildegard von Bingen - Canticles Of Ecstasy
a pretty fascinating woman, a mystic, a polymath and a music composer


----------



## Pugg

​
*Dvorak*: Stabat Mater & Legends

Edith Mathis, Anna Reynolds, Wieslaw Ochman, John Shirley-Quirk

Chor und Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks & English Chamber Orchestra, Rafael Kubelik


----------



## Star

Mozart Mass in c minor / Bernstein.

I know Berstein's tempi are too slow for some but just listen to the rapt entry of Auger in the Kyrie!


----------



## Jacck

I listened to Schnittke's symphony 4, definitely the strangest spiritual music so far. 
https://www.gramophone.co.uk/review/schnittke-three-sacred-hymnssymphony-no-4


----------



## pmsummer

ALLELUIA NATIVITAS
_Music and Carols for a Medieval Christmas_
*Pérotin, Smert, and others*
Orlando Consort

_Metronome_


----------



## pmsummer

THE MARTYRDOM OF SAINT THOMAS BECKET
*The Unfinished Vespers: December 29 1170*
Schola Gregoriana of Cambridge
Mary Berry - director
_
Herald_


----------



## josquindesprez

Did T-Rex enjoy the Gregorian Chant album?


----------



## pmsummer

WEIHNACHTSHISTORIE
_Weihnachtshistorie: Historia der Freuden- und Gnadenreichen Geburth SWV 435
Meine Seele erhebt den Herren SWV 344
Die Sieben Worte unseres lieben Erlösers und Seligmachers Jesu Christi SWV 478_
*Heinrich Schütz*
Musicalische Compagney
_
DGM_


----------



## SixFootScowl

Went through my Messiah sets over the past several days:

John Butt and the Dunedin Consort, Westenburg, Marriner, Pearlman, Pinnock, Hogwood, Glover and two not worth mentioning. Of them all I keep coming back to this gem:









Looking forward to my Solti Messiah set to arrive next week.


----------



## pmsummer

pmsummer said:


> THE MARTYRDOM OF SAINT THOMAS BECKET
> *The Unfinished Vespers: December 29 1170*
> Schola Gregoriana of Cambridge
> Mary Berry - director
> _
> Herald_


Indeed! Especially the part where Thomas' skull got split open.


----------



## Jacck

C. Monteverdi: Vespro della Beata Vergine (1610)


----------



## Jacck

J. Slavenski - Symphony of the Orient


----------



## Jacck

I liked the music of Monteverdi's Vespers and relistened to it for the second time yesterday, this time following the latin text
http://www.johnkilpatrick.co.uk/music/1610/words1610avjak.pdf
and I was kind of dissapointed how silly the text is. Monteverdi took the most silly and boring part of the whole Bible (the Book of Psalms), and the individual psalms that he musicalized do not tell any story as a whole. These are 2500+ years old silly prayers, where ancient Jews pray to Yahweh to save Jerusalem. It is not spiritual at all. There are much better parts of the Bible, such as the Book of Ecclesiastes
I also listened to Bach, Matthäus-Passion. This time, the "lyrics" are a little bit more intelligent. Maybe because it is an oratorio telling a story? (it is like a Baroque version of Jesus Christ Superstar)


----------



## Star

Jacck said:


> I liked the music of Monteverdi's Vespers and relistened to it for the second time yesterday, this time following the latin text
> http://www.johnkilpatrick.co.uk/music/1610/words1610avjak.pdf
> and I was kind of dissapointed how silly the text is. *Monteverdi took the most silly and boring part of the whole Bible (the Book of Psalms), and the individual psalms that he musicalized do not tell any story as a whole. These are 2500+ years old silly prayers, *where ancient Jews pray to Yahweh to save Jerusalem. It is not spiritual at all. There are much better parts of the Bible, such as the Book of Ecclesiastes
> I also listened to Bach, Matthäus-Passion. This time, the "lyrics" are a little bit more intelligent. Maybe because it is an oratorio telling a story? (it is like a Baroque version of Jesus Christ Superstar)


I think your comment on the Hebrew Psalms says more about you than them. For 2500 years people - both highly educated and uneducated - have found comfort and inspiration from them. To call them 'silly' I think reflects a certain lack of thought on your part.
Your comment on the St Matthew Passion is unbelievable - to me at least!


----------



## Jacck

" Your comment on the St Matthew Passion is unbelievable! "
in what respect? St Matthew Passion is an oratorio that tells a story about the crucifiction of Jesus. This oratorio is musicalized. Jesus Christ Supertar is a musical that tells the story of the crucifiction of Jesus. As far as I know it is not ironic or insulting in any way. So the purpose of both these works is similar, to tell the story of the crucifiction in a musicalized form. There is just 300 years of difference.


----------



## Star

Jacck said:


> " Your comment on the St Matthew Passion is unbelievable! "
> in what respect? St Matthew Passion is an oratorio that tells a story about the crucifiction of Jesus. This oratorio is musicalized. Jesus Christ Supertar is a musical that tells the story of the crucifiction of Jesus. As far as I know it is not ironic or insulting in any way. So the purpose of both these works is similar, to tell the story of the crucifiction in a musicalized form. There is just 300 years of difference.


I think to compare one of the greatest works of humanity with a musical is trivial. The St Matthew Passion was written by a believer Soli Deo Gloria, while the musical was written from the traitor's point of view.


----------



## Jacck

Star, it was certainly not my intention to offend your faith in any way. I am spiritual but not bound to any particular religion. The Christian masses have no deep meaning to me, Bible is more of a historical document than a spiritual one. If there is any true and deep spirituality to be found within Christianity, it is with people like Meister Eckhart. Most of Christian ceremonies are completely devoid of spirituality for me, empty traditions, empty ceremonies, empty sounding prayers. But the music is nice.


----------



## Guest

*Valls - Biber*


----------



## pmsummer

MISSA "HODIE CHRISTUS NATUS EST"
_Christmas Mass in Rome_
*Giovanni Pierluigi Palestrina*
Gabrieli Consort & Players
Paul McCreesh - director
_
Archiv_


----------



## cougarjuno

*CPE Bach: Magnificat*

RIAS Kammerchor; Akadmie Fur Alte Musik Berlin -- Hans-Christoph Rademann


----------



## SixFootScowl

One of my new Messiah sets arrived today. Besides the noteworthy soprano, 
I am really loving the voice of contralto, Anne Gjevang.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Jacck said:


> Star, it was certainly not my intention to offend your faith in any way. I am spiritual but not bound to any particular religion. The Christian masses have no deep meaning to me, Bible is more of a historical document than a spiritual one. If there is any true and deep spirituality to be found within Christianity, it is with people like Meister Eckhart. Most of Christian ceremonies are completely devoid of spirituality for me, empty traditions, empty ceremonies, empty sounding prayers. But the music is nice.


Jacck, I see that you are a new member of TC. In the Terms of Service of this Forum we do not discuss our personal thoughts re/ theology, or religion directly within the forum. If you want to discuss this type of topic you should take it into the Groups Section of the Forum. You can find those groups under the term "Community"--two rows down under the top heading.


----------



## KenOC

JosefinaHW said:


> Jacck, I see that you are a new member of TC. In the Terms of Service of this Forum we do not discuss our personal thoughts re/ theology, or religion directly within the forum. If you want to discuss this type of topic you should take it into the Groups Section of the Forum. You can find those groups under the term "Community"--two rows down under the top heading.


I don't believe Jacck's post violates the TOS in any way. It discusses (briefly) his beliefs in the context of religious music. I don't object one iota, and doubt that any moderator would object either.


----------



## JosefinaHW

KenOC said:


> I don't believe Jacck's post violates the TOS in any way. It discusses (briefly) his beliefs in the context of religious music. I don't object one iota, and doubt that any moderator would object either.


I don't object to and I am not offended at all by what Jacck posted. I just think that at least a few members on here could have shared with them several detailed examples of the deeper meanings of various texts, rituals and prayers and how these speak directly or are directly relevant to them to this day. At least from my point of view, that would be a rather lengthy discussion, it would involve a discussion of various ways of "reading" or praying with sacred texts, etc., etc.. Jacck or any other "newbie" would be better served with a very open discussion in the Christian Fellowship Group.

I even think that such a discussion could take place in this thread, but most definitely not at this particular time.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mayr*: Il sogno di Partenope (Cantata Opera)

Caroline Adler (soprano), Florence Lousseau (mezzo-soprano), Andrea Lauren Brown (soprano), Cornel Frey (tenor), Sara Hershkowitz (soprano), Andreas Burkhart (bass), Robert Sellier (tenor)

Simon Mayr Ensemble, Chor der Bayerischen Staatsoper, Simon Mayr Choir, Franz Hauk.


----------



## Jacck

I am listening to the Requiem by Paul Hindemith titled "When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd". It is based on the poem of the same name by Walt Whitman. 
https://www.poetryfoundation.org/poems/45480/when-lilacs-last-in-the-dooryard-bloomd


----------



## Malx

Mozart, Mass in C Minor - Gabrieli Consort & Players, Paul McCreesh.

View attachment 100652


----------



## Pugg

​
*Vivaldi*: Sacred Choral Music, Vol. 4

English Chamber Orchestra, John Alldis Choir, Vittorio Negri

Vivaldi: Beatus vir, RV597
Vivaldi: Credo, RV592
Vivaldi: Magnificat in G minor, RV610


----------



## cougarjuno

*Liszt- Missa Choralis and Via Crucis*

Corydon Singers; Matthew Best


----------



## pmsummer

Wrapping it up/packing it up, (delayed delivery, the only one of this beyond excellent series I didn't have).










A BAROQUE CHRISTMAS
Marc-Antoine Charpentier, Johann Hermann Schein, Claudio Monteverdi, Henry Purcell
Boston Camerata
Schola Cantorum of Boston
*Joel Cohen* - director, lute
_
Elektra Nonesuch_


----------



## Pugg

​*Verdi*: Requiem

Dame Joan Sutherland (soprano), Marilyn Horne (mezzo-soprano), Luciano Pavarotti (tenor) & Martti Talvela (bass)

Wiener Staatsopernchor, Wiener Philharmoniker, Chicago Symphony Chorus & Orchestra, Sir Georg Solti


----------



## Jacck

Ernest Bloch - Avodath Hakodesh
Hebrew choral master piece.﻿


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mendelssohn*: Paulus, Op. 36

Gundula Janowitz (soprano), Hans Peter Blochwitz (tenor), Theo Adam (bass), Gothart Stier (bass), Rosemarie Lang (soprano), Ekkehard Schreiber (chorus conductor), Jörg-Peter Weigle (chorus conductor), Hermann Christian Polster (bass), Rosemarie Lang (contralto), Siegfried Arnold (cello)

GewandhausKinderchor, Gewandhausorchester Leipzig, Rundfunkchor Leipzig, Kurt Masur


----------



## Pugg

*Mayr*: Stabat Mater in F minor, Eja mater & Ave maris stella

Jaewon Yun (soprano), Theresa Holzhauser (contralto), Robert Sellier (tenor), Jens Hamann (bass), Andrea Lauren Brown (soprano), Markus Schäfer (tenor), Virgil Mischok (bass)

Simon Mayr Chorus, Members of the Bavarian State Opera Chorus, Concerto de Bassus, I Virtuosi Italiani, Franz Hauk


----------



## pmsummer

VOX COSMICA
*Hildegard von Bingen*
Hirundo Maris
Arianna Savall - Voice, Medieval Harp, Italian Triple Harp, Lyra, Tibetan Singing Bowl
Petter Udland Johansen - Voice, Hardingfele, Lyra, Fiddle, Monochord
Andreas Spindler - Flutes, Fiddle, Romain Bells, Colascione, Tromba Marina, Voice
Anke Spindler - Nyckelharpa, Fiddles, Viola da Gamba, Voice
David Mayoral - Santur, Percussion, Romain Bells, Voice
_
Carpe Diem Records_


----------



## leonsm

Louis Vierne - Messe Solennelle in C sharp minor, Op. 16

I discovered it couple days ago, very nice.


----------



## Heck148

Ockeghem - Missa l'HJomme Armee - Summerly/Oxford Camerata..

Very beautiful work....I have to say, of my explorations into Renaissance music - Ockeghem and di Lasso are two emerging favorites of mine...I also like Gesualdo,

and of course,later on, Monteverdi...


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Pugg

​
*Berlioz*- Grande Messe des Morts, Op. 5 (Requiem)

Barry Banks (tenor)

London Symphony Orchestra, London Symphony Chorus & London Philharmonic Choir, Sir Colin Davis


----------



## dhwanisangeet

As in India there are a lots of music and dance forms dedicated to religious activities like Kathak.


----------



## pmsummer

THE LIFE OF MARY
_Cantigas for the Feasts of Holy Mary_
*Alfonso X "The Wise"* 1221 - 1284
Música Antigua
Valle de los Caídos Monastery Children's Choir
*Eduardo Paniagua* - director
_
Sony - Hispainica_


----------



## Rtnrlfy

William Byrd and Chanticleer:


----------



## pmsummer

VENETIAN VESPERS
_First Vespers of the Annunciation of the Blessed Virgin, as it might have been celebrated in St. Mark's in 1643_
*Monteverdi - Rigatti - Grandi - Cavalli*
Gabrieli Consort & Players
Paul McCreesh - director
_
Archiv_


----------



## Pugg

*
Duruflé & Fauré*: Requiems

Judith Blegen (soprano), James Morris (bass)

Atlanta Symphony Orchestra, Robert Shaw


----------



## pmsummer

KISS OF PEACE
_Songs from the Dendermonde Manuscript_
*Hidegard von Bingen*
PER-SONAT
Sabine Lutzenberger - soprano, bells
Baptiste Romain - medieval vielles, bowed lyre
_
Christophorus_


----------



## JSBach85

pmsummer said:


> VENETIAN VESPERS
> _First Vespers of the Annunciation of the Blessed Virgin, as it might have been celebrated in St. Mark's in 1643_
> *Monteverdi - Rigatti - Grandi - Cavalli*
> Gabrieli Consort & Players
> Paul McCreesh - director
> _
> Archiv_


Great recording. McCreesh is one of my favourite conductors for Gabrieli: his reconstructions of vespers and masses are quite interesting since very few conductors proceed like this: I have in my mind John Butt. His Victoria's Requiem is also my favourite recording for this work. Do not miss this one: Music for San Rocco










contains a great reconstruction of Gabrieli's Magnificat for 33 voices:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi*: Requiem

Renée Fleming (soprano), Olga Borodina (mezzo-soprano), Andrea Bocelli (tenor), Ildebrando D'Arcangelo (bass)

Kirov Orchestra and Chorus, Valery Gergiev


----------



## Star

Handel Jeptha - BBC Record Review


----------



## Jacck

I've listened to Bach's - Mass in B minor for about the 4th time and it is the most beautiful sacred music I've heard so far. The amazing polyphony and counterpoint....


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven *-Missa Solemnis.

Gundula Janowitz (soprano), Agnes Baltsa (mezzo), Peter Schreier (tenor), José Van Dam (bass)

Singverein der Gesellschaft der Musikfreunde, Berliner Philharmoniker- Herbert von Karajan


----------



## Pugg

​
*Vivaldi*: Beatus Vir -Lauda Jerusalem et al.

Ensemble Instrumental De Lausanne Michel Corboz


----------



## Pugg

*Hummel*- Missa Solemnis in C major, etc.

Patricia Wright (soprano), Helen Medlyn (alto), Patrick Power (tenor), David Griffiths (bass)

Tower Voices New Zealand, New Zealand Symphony Orchestra, Uwe Grodd


----------



## cougarjuno

*Mendelssohn *- Psalms 98 and 114; Lauda Sion; Lass', O Herr

Gulbenkian Choir and Orchestra / Michel Corboz


----------



## pmsummer

REQUIEM DES ROIS DE FRANCE
LES MELANGES
*Eustache Du Caurroy* - 1549-1609
Doulce Mémoire
Denis Raisin Dadre - director
_
Naïve_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Weber*: Masses Nos. 1 & 2

Krisztina Laki (soprano), Marga Schiml (alto), Josef Protschka (teor), Jan-Hendrik Rootering (bass), Elisabeht Speiser (soprano), Helen Watts (alto), Kurt Equiluz (tenor), Siegmund Nimsgern (bass)

Instrumentalensemble Werner Keltsch, Stuttgarter Hymnus-Chorknaben, Bamberger Symphoniker und -chor, Gerhard Wilhelm, Horst Stein


----------



## Rtnrlfy

One of my favorite works - Vaughan Williams' Five Mystical Songs, here conducted by David Willcocks and sung by John Shirley-Quirk with the choir of King's College, Cambridge.


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith




----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn:* Cäcilienmesse, Paukenmesse & Kleine Orgelmesse

Chor und Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Bavarian Radio Chorus, Die Regensburger Domspatzen, Eugen Jochum, Rafael Kubelik, Theobald Schrems

Haydn: Mass, Hob. XXII: 5 in C major 'Cäcilienmesse'
Haydn: Mass, Hob. XXII: 7 in B flat major 'Kleine Orgelmesse'
Haydn: Mass, Hob. XXII: 8 in C major - Missa Cellensis 'Mariazellermesse'
Haydn: Mass, Hob. XXII: 9 in C major 'Paukenmesse'


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Faure's "Requiem" (1893 version)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Vivaldi*: Sacred Choral Music, Vol. 2

English Chamber Orchestra, John Alldis Choir, Vittorio Negri

Vivaldi: Beatus vir, RV598
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus, RV594
Vivaldi: Introduzione al Dixit Dominus, RV 636 'in prato, ride in fonte'
Vivaldi: Magnificat, RV611


----------



## Malx

A perfect antidote for a driech Sunday morning:

Lassus - Penitential Psalms I-III - Hilliard Ensemble & Kees Boeke Ensemble.
Then Poulenc's Mass in G Major - RIAS Kammerchor, Marcus Creed.

View attachment 101200
View attachment 101201


----------



## Atomas

Fantastic melody lines from Pérotin


----------



## pmsummer

CHANT MOZARABE
*Mozarabic Chant, 11 c.*
_Recorded at the monastery of Santa Maria de El Parral_
Schola Antiqua de Espana
Padre Laurentino Saenz de Buruaga OSB - director
_
Jade_


----------



## Pugg

*Verdi*: Quattro Pezzi Sacri .

Cecilia Gasdia / Claudio Scimone / Gulbenkian Foundation Orchestra & Chorus, Lisbon


----------



## Pugg

​
*Vivaldi*: Gloria & Magnificat

Teresa Berganza & Lucia Valentini Terrani

New Philharmonia Chorus & Orchestra, Riccardo Muti


----------



## Jacck

Brahms - Ein Deutsches Requiem, Op 45 - Celibidache


----------



## cougarjuno

*Schubert - Mass in A flat and Mass in C major*

Choir and Orchestra Bavarian Radio Symphony / Sawallisch


----------



## Pugg

​
*Szymanowski*: Stabat Mater, Op. 53, etc.

Elzbieta Szmytka, Florence Quivar, Jon Garrison, John Connell

City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra, Simon Rattle

Szymanowski: Litania do Marii Panny (Litany to the Virgin Mary), Op. 59
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater, Op. 53
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3 'The Song of the Night', Op. 27


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach*: St Matthew Passion, BWV244

Peter Schreier tenor (Evangelist), Theo Adam bass (Jesus), Lucia Popp soprano (arias & recitatives), Marjana Lipovsek contralto (arias & recitatives), Eberhard Büchner tenor (arias & recitatives), Robert Holl bass (arias & recitatives), Andreas Scheibner baritone (Peter), Ekkehard Wlaschiha bass (Judas), Hermann Christian Polster bass (Pilate), Olaf Bär baritone (Pontifex), Johanna Schneiderheinze contralto (Testis I), Ekkehard Wegner tenor (Testis II), Andrea Ihle soprano (Ancilla I), Elisabeth Wilke contralto, Helga Termer soprano (Uxor Pilati), Hans-Joachim Ribbe bass (Pontifex I) & Klaus Henkel bass (Pontifex II)

Dresdner Kapellknaben, Rundfunkchor Leipzig & Staatskapelle Dresden, Peter Schreier


----------



## Pugg

​ *Mozart* -Complete Masonic Music

Perter Maag conducting.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Vivaldi*: Sacred Choral Music, Vol. 1

Margaret Marshall (soprano), Ann Murray (mezzo)

English Chamber Orchestra, John Alldis Choir, Vittorio Negri


----------



## pmsummer

MISSA MEDIA VITA IN MORTE SUMUS
*Nicolas Gombert*
The Hilliard Ensemble
_
ECM New Series_


----------



## Pugg

​*Mendelssohn*: Elijah, Op. 70

(sung in English)

Bryn Terfel, Renée Fleming, Patricia Bardon, John Mark Ainsley

Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment, Edinburgh Festival Chorus, Paul Daniel


----------



## marcelo23moreira

*Johann Valentin Meder ( 1649-1719 ) his Oratorio Passion according to St. Matthew*

Someone said that the Bach Matheus Passion eclipsed everything that was composed on the subject. This may even be true. But if it is, it will be knowing the other works that we can have the awareness of the truth. 
Listen to Passionsoratorium nach Matthäus by Jorann Valentin Meder (1649-1719), link to check http://mzmunchie.com/music/johann+valentin+meder


----------



## marcelo23moreira

Johann Theile (1646 - 1724) his Matthäus Passion is also good. Check it out: 
http://mzmunchie.com/choice/1726932020.1342750045-johann-theile-1646-1724-matthaus-passion-actus-1
and
http://mzmunchie.com/choice/1217920595.162627244-johann-theile-1646-1724-matthaus-passion-actus-2


----------



## marcelo23moreira

*Johann Theile (1646-1724) Matthäus-Passion*

The Matthäus Passion of Johann Theile (1646 - 1724) is also good. Check it outhttp://mzmunchie.com/choice/1726932020.1342750045-johann-theile-1646-1724-matthaus-passion-actus-1
and
http://mzmunchie.com/choice/1217920595.162627244-johann-theile-1646-1724-matthaus-passion-actus-2


----------



## josquindesprez

Buxtehude, Membra Jesu Nostri

I think someone on the Baroque thread mentioned this one recently. Excellent choice!


----------



## JSBach85

josquindesprez said:


> Buxtehude, Membra Jesu Nostri
> 
> I think someone on the Baroque thread mentioned this one recently. Excellent choice!
> 
> View attachment 101585


Among the 6 recordings I own of Membra Jesu Nostri of Buxtehude, Veldhoven is my favorite. Veldhoven achieves a great balance between voices and instruments using OVPP. It's not a surprise that Veldhoven is one of my favourite conductors for Bach vocal works as well. Other recordings to consider: Gardiner, Suzuki, Junghanel (my second favourite), Fasolis and Koopman. I never get tired of this great oratorio, my favourite in Baroque period of the great composer Buxtehude.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*: Mass, Elegiac Song & Meeresstille und glückliche Fahrt

Atlanta Symphony Orchestra, Robert Shaw

Beethoven: Elegiac Song
Beethoven: Mass in C major, Op. 86
Beethoven: Meeresstille und glückliche Fahrt, Op. 112


----------



## Pugg

*Mascagni*: Messa di Gloria

Ensemble Seicentonovecento, Flavio Colusso.


----------



## Star

Yes I know it's not politically correct but this is sooooo beautiful.


----------



## marcelo23moreira

The more I hear others, the more I like this one.


----------



## marcelo23moreira

Johann Sebastiani (1622-1683) - Matthaus Passion (1672) ( Ricercar Consort, dir. Philippe Pierlot ) 2002http://intoclassics.net/news/2011-05-28-23449


----------



## marcelo23moreira

The soprano part is very difficult. I hope to know a better version than this, the work and the lovers deserve.


----------



## marcelo23moreira

Johann Balthasar Christian Freislich (1687-1764) - Passio Christi ( Goldberg Baroque Ensemble Andrzej Mikołaj Szadejko Dyrygent/Conductor ) 2012. Check it out:

http://mzmunchie.com/music/freislich


----------



## JSBach85

marcelo23moreira said:


> Johann Sebastiani (1622-1683) - Matthaus Passion (1672) ( Ricercar Consort, dir. Philippe Pierlot ) 2002http://intoclassics.net/news/2011-05-28-23449


This is a great recording of a neglected composer. Great balance between voices and instruments, using a small scale as it should have been performed historically. The vocal cast has great singers such as Max van Egmond, one of my favourite bass and the amazing Belgian soprano Greta De Reyghere. Without any question this is one of my favourite recordings of german baroque composers.


----------



## Star

Handel Solomon

McCreesh


----------



## Pugg

​
*Braunfels*: Grosse Messe (Great Mass), Op. 37

Simone Schneider (soprano), Gerhild Romberger (alto), Christian Elsner (tenor), Robert Holl (bass) & Heiko Holtmeier (organ)

Philharmonischer Chor Berlin, Berliner Singakademie, Knaben des Staats-und Domchores Berlin & Konzerthausorchester Berlin, Jorg-Peter Weigle


----------



## Star

Bach St Matthew Passion

Herreweghe

I am coming to the conclusion that this is my favourite version. It is his first recording of the work with Crook as evangelist


----------



## Star

Bach St Matthew Passion

Herreweghe

I am coming to the conclusion that this is my favourite version. It is his first recording of the work with Howard Crook as evangelist


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Joe B




----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: Requiem & Vesperae Solennes de Confessore

Karita Mattila, Sara Mingardo, Michael Schade & Bryn Terfel

Schwedischer Rundfunkchor & Berliner Philharmoniker, Claudio Abbado


----------



## cougarjuno

*Handel - Solomon*

Carolyn Watkinson (Solomon); Nancy Argenta (Solomon's Queen); Barbara Hendricks (Queen of Sheba)

John Eliot Gardiner / English Baroque Soloists and Monteverdi Choir


----------



## pmsummer

Mostly.










LUX
_Compositions representing the power of 'light'_
*Thomas Tallis, Gregorio Allegri, Edward Elgar, John Tavener, Morton Lauridsen, Ben Folds, Ola Gjeilo, Anonymous, Others*
Voces8

_Decca_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Dvorak*- Requiem & Mass in D
Pilar Lorengar & Tom Krause

London Symphony Orchestra & Christchurch Cathedral Oxford Choir, Istvan Kertesz


----------



## cougarjuno

*Walton - Belshazzar's Feast; Coronation Te Deum; Gloria*

The Philharmonia and Bach Choir / David Willcocks










an extremely powerful choral work and recording


----------



## Pugg

​
*Weber*: Masses Nos. 1 & 2

Krisztina Laki (soprano), Marga Schiml (alto), Josef Protschka (teor), Jan-Hendrik Rootering (bass), Elisabeht Speiser (soprano), Helen Watts (alto), Kurt Equiluz (tenor), Siegmund Nimsgern (bass)

Instrumentalensemble Werner Keltsch, Stuttgarter Hymnus-Chorknaben, Bamberger Symphoniker und -chor, Gerhard Wilhelm, Horst Stein


----------



## marcelo23moreira

*Johann Christoph Rothe (1653-1700) - Matthäus-Passion*









Johann Christoph Rothe (1653-1700) - Matthäus-Passion. 
Wonderful. Represents the high level of German tradition. Available on http://mzmunchie.com/music/johann+christoph+rothe+matthaus+passion/


----------



## marcelo23moreira

*Georg Philippe Telemann (1681-1767) - Matthäus-Passion*

Georg Philippe Telemann (1681-1767) - Matthäus-Passion. Available in
https://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=5454862


----------



## Pugg

​
* Mozart*: Die Freimaurermusiken

Jan Kobow (tenor), Maximilian Kiener (tenor) & David Steffens (bass)

Salzburger Hofmusik, Wolfgang Brunner

anon.: Oh heil'ges Band
Angerer: Fantasie on K 440b (Mozart)
Mozart: Adagio in B flat major, K411
Mozart: Adagio in F major, K410
Mozart: Die ihr des unermeßlichen Weltfalls - Kantate, K619
Mozart: Die Maurerfreude, K 471
Mozart: Dir Seele des Weltalls, K 429 (468a)
Mozart: Eine Kleine Freimaurerkantate 'Laut verkünde unsre Freude', K 623
Mozart: Ihr unsre neuen Leiter, K 484
Mozart: Lied zur Gesellenreise, K468
Mozart: Lobegesang auf die feierliche Johannisloge, K 148 (125h)
Mozart: Masonic Funeral Music in C minor, K477
Mozart: Zerfliesset heut', geliebte Brüder, K 483


----------



## marcelo23moreira

http://mzmunchie.com/choice/1470284831.1567734316-gottfried-august-homilius-matthauspassion-nr-1-42-cd-1-cappella-vocale-leverkusen-akademie-fur-alte-musik-berlin-bernhard-forck-1992
http://mzmunchie.com/choice/1799732...mie-fur-alte-musik-berlin-bernhard-forck-1992
Gottfried August Homilius (1714-1785) - Matthäus Passion


----------



## Pugg

* Vivaldi*: Gloria & Magnificat

Teresa Berganza & Lucia Valentini Terrani

New Philharmonia Chorus & Orchestra, Riccardo Muti


----------



## pmsummer

MISSA PRO DEFUNCTIS
*Johannes Ockeghem*
Prager Madrigalisten
Musica Antiqua, Wien
Miroslav Venhoda - direction
_
Das Alte Werk - Telefunken_


----------



## pmsummer

DARKNESS INTO LIGHT
_The Bridegroom & Other Works_
*John Tavener*
Anonymous 4
Chilingirian Quartet

_Harmonia Mundi USA_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi*: Requiem
Dame Joan Sutherland (soprano), Marilyn Horne (mezzo-soprano), Luciano Pavarotti (tenor), Martti Talvela (bass)

Wiener Staatsopernchor/Wiener Philharmoniker, Sir Georg Solti


----------



## Pugg

​
*Gounod*: St Cecilia Mass

Barbara Hendricks, Laurence Dale, Jean-Philippe Lafont

Choeur de Radio-France, Nouvel Orchestre Philharmonique, Georges Prêtre.


----------



## eljr

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Verdi*: Requiem
> Dame Joan Sutherland (soprano), Marilyn Horne (mezzo-soprano), Luciano Pavarotti (tenor), Martti Talvela (bass)
> 
> Wiener Staatsopernchor/Wiener Philharmoniker, Sir Georg Solti


I just ripped this to the hard drive yesterday. I always enjoy this one.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Taggart

Two versions of the Miserere - one with Baroque ornamentation which Taggart prefers and a plain one which Ingélou prefers together with some motets and the mass vidi turbam magnam which were beautiful. Not just a one hit wonder.


----------



## cougarjuno

*Brahms - A German Requiem*

Vienna Philharmonic and Vienna State Opera Chorus/ Haitink
Gundula Janowitz (soprano) and Tom Krause (baritone)


----------



## Mal

Brahms - A German Requiem

Performer: Elisabeth Schwarzkopf, Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, Philharmonia Chorus
Orchestra: Philharmonia Orchestra
Conductor: Otto Klemperer
Composer: Johannes Brahms


----------



## Pugg

​
* Poulenc*: Stabat mater- *Szymanowski*: Stabat Mater, Op. 53

Christine Goerke (soprano), Marietta Simpson (mezzo), Victor Ledbetter (baritone)

Atlanta Symphony Orchestra & Chorus, Robert Shaw


----------



## helenora

I've listened to Schubert's Impromptus D. 899 no.3 
and I thought it was a very religious music. well, I know officially it's not a religious music at all, but how Maria Yudina plays! she gives new sense to this music. Such a rediscovery for me!


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Joe B

Listening to CD #13:










*Program: *Stabat Mater, Te Deum, Sine nomine
*Performers: *Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra & The Bach Choir
*Conductor: *David Hill
*Composer: *Herbert Howells
*Recording: *Recorded 11/30-12/1/2013 at Lighthouse, Poole Center for the Arts, Dorset, UK
*Format: *CD (DDD-2014)
*Label: *Brilliant


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rheinberger* - Sacred Choral Works

Phoenix Bach Choir & Kansas City Chorale

Charles Bruffy

Rheinberger: Drei geistliche Gesänge, Op. 69
Rheinberger: Mass in E flat major, Op. 109 'Cantus Missae'
Rheinberger: Oster-Hymne, Op. 134
Rheinberger: Vier sechsstimmige Motetten, Op. 133


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach* : St John Passion, BWV245

Christoph Genz (tenor), Egbert Junghanns (bass), Andreas Scheibner (bass), Christiane Oelze (soprano), Annette Markert (alto), Sylke Schwab (soprano), Hans-Jürgen Richter (tenor)

Hallenser Madrigalisten & Virtuosi Saxoniae, Ludwig Güttler


----------



## Pugg

​
*Händel*: Ode for St. Cecilia's Day, HWV 76

Leonard Bernstein, John McCollum (tenor), Adele Addison (soprano), John Wummer (flute), Bruce Prince-Joseph (organ)

The Rutgers University Choir/ New York Philharmonic,
Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Joe B

*Program: *Stabat Mater
*Performers: *Stuttgart Chamber Chorus & Wurttemberg Chamber Orchestra
*Conductor: *Frieder Bernius
*Composer: *Joseph Haydn
*Recording: *Recorded 8/22/06-8/24/06 Grofser Saal, Gewandhaus, Leipzig, Germany
*Format: *CD (DDD-2017)
*Label: *Briliant (courtesy of Naxos)


----------



## cougarjuno

*Schutz - Opus Ultimum (Der Schwanengesang) -- Psalms 119, 100, Deutsches Magnificat
*
Hilliard Ensemble;Knaben Chor Hannover; London Baroque/ Heinz Hennig


----------



## pmsummer

THE FIRE AND THE ROSE
_Aquitanian Chant & Polyphony from the 9th - 11th centuries_
*Heliotrope*
Joyce Todd - soprano/director/founder
_
Koch_


----------



## pmsummer

MOTETTEN
_BWV 225-230_
*Johann Sebastian Bach*
The Hilliard Ensemble

_ECM New Series_


----------



## Pugg

*Beethoven*: Mass in C major, Op. 86
Meeresstille und glückliche Fahrt, Op. 112

Rebecca Evans (soprano), Pamela Helen Stephen (mezzo-soprano), Mark Padmore (tenor), Stephen Varcoe (bass)

Collegium Musicum 90, Richard Hickox.


----------



## pmsummer

IN PRAISE OF SAINT COLUMBA
_The Sound World of the Celtic Church_
*7c. Hymns from Iona, 10c. Irish-foundation Chants, 14c. Inchcolm Antiphoner*
Choir of Gonville & Caius College Cambridge
Barnaby Brown - triplepipes, lyre
Geoffrey Webber - director
_
Delphian_


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Granate

Tonight I couldn't sleep. Certain things about the future have been scaring me all day. I couldn't stop it with any music.

Then I turned my phone on and opened YouTube looking for a Klemperer recording, and found that it could be a good idea to play Matthäus Passion to help me relax. It's really soothing, in a positive way because of the voices, and in a negative way because of the slowness. It's like the only situation where I could play this, to sleep better. Of course, I fell asleep in 20m and kept playing all night.


----------



## Joe B

Program: Stabat Mater
Performers: The Bach Choir & Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra
Conductor: David Hill
Composer: Charles Stanford
Recording: Recorded 11/21/15-11/22/15 Lighthouse, Pole Center for the Arts, Dorset, UK
Format: CD (DDD-2017)
Label: Briliant (courtesy of Naxos)


----------



## Joe B

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA(a beautiful recording)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Vivaldi*: Nisi Dominus/ Two Motets et al
_Teresa Berganza_
Antonio Ros-Marba conducting


----------



## Joe B

Listening to CD #14:










*Program:* Stabat Mater
*Performers:* Ensemble Le Nuove Muscihe, Wendy Roobol (soprano), Hugo Naeseens (tenor), Falco van Loon (tenor)
*Conductor:* Krijn Koetsveld
*Composer:* Avo Part
*Recording:* Recorded 10/16 St Martinuskekk, Hoogland, The Netherlands
*Format:* CD (DDD-2017)
*Label: *Brilliant


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Pugg

Joe B said:


> Listening to CD #14:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Program:* Stabat Mater
> *Performers:* Ensemble Le Nuove Muscihe, Wendy Roobol (soprano), Hugo Naeseens (tenor), Falco van Loon (tenor)
> *Conductor:* Krijn Koetsveld
> *Composer:* Avo Part
> *Recording:* Recorded 10/16 St Martinuskekk, Hoogland, The Netherlands
> *Format:* CD (DDD-2017)
> *Label: *Brilliant


Okay, I am convinced, found one for €30,00 shipped.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Bach, _St. John Passion_, Matthias Goerne: Jesus

This one isn't on YouTube last time I checked.


----------



## pmsummer

STELLA MARIS
_Missa Lumen de Lumine_ (2002)
*Sungji Hong*
_12th - 13th Century Music from England and France_
*Perotin - Anonymous*
Trio Mediaeval

_ECM New Series_


----------



## pmsummer

KLEINE GEISTLICHE KONZERTE SWV 282-304
_Little Sacred Concertos_
*Heinrich Schütz*
Solisten des Tölzer Knabenchors
Gerhard Schmidt-Gaden - direction
_
Capriccio_


----------



## Pugg

​
Russian Orthodox Passion

_Antiphons for Good Friday_

Choir of Danilov Monastery Moscow, Georgy Safonov.


----------



## wkasimer

Bach: St. John Passion
Wolfgang Gönnenwein; Theo Altmeyer (Evangelist), Franz Crass (Jesus), Elly Ameling, Brigitte Fassbaender, Kurt Equiluz, Siegmund Nimsgern, Kurt Moll


----------



## pmsummer

Well, it being Holy Week and all, I'll post this, as J.S.B. considered ALL his works to be sacred works. I even got my local public radio classical station this week to actually say "Soli deo gloria" on the air... amazing what a little money can do. ;-)










SOLO CELLO SUITES
_Cello Suites BWV 1007-1012_
*Johann Sebastian Bach*
Lynn Harrell - cello
_
London_


----------



## Pugg

wkasimer said:


> Bach: St. John Passion
> Wolfgang Gönnenwein; Theo Altmeyer (Evangelist), Franz Crass (Jesus), Elly Ameling, Brigitte Fassbaender, Kurt Equiluz, Siegmund Nimsgern, Kurt Moll
> 
> View attachment 102451


I don't do jealousy but I envy you at the least, saw this box second-hand not so long ago , no libretto any more, I still regret not buying it.


----------



## Jacck

Schubert - Stabat Mater


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bernstein*: Mass

Philadelphia Orchestra, Westminster Symphonic Choir, Temple University Concert Choir, The American Boychoir, Temple University Diamond Marching Band, _Yannick Nézet-Séguin_


----------



## wkasimer

Pugg said:


> I don't do jealousy but I envy you at the least, saw this box second-hand not so long ago , no libretto any more, I still regret not buying it.


I can't help you with an LP version, but MHS issued the same recording:

https://www.amazon.com/Bach-John-Passion-Wolfgang-Gonnenwein/dp/B0007A1FOI


----------



## Pugg

wkasimer said:


> I can't help you with an LP version, but MHS issued the same recording:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Bach-John-Passion-Wolfgang-Gonnenwein/dp/B0007A1FOI


You are very kind, just ordered one €10.50 shipped, _so many thanks. _


----------



## Pugg

*Graun* : Easter Oratorio

Nina Koufochristou (soprano), Andreas Wolf (bass), Jan Kobow (tenor), Dagmar Saskova (alto)

Kolner Akademie, Cologne Academy Choir, Michael Alexander Willens


----------



## wkasimer

Pugg said:


> You are very kind, just ordered one €10.50 shipped, _so many thanks. _


You're welcome! Enjoy -


----------



## pmsummer

LAMENTATIONS
_Holy Week in Provence_
*Bouzignac, Ceppede, Carpentras, Gilles, Vitre, Godolin, Gregorian chant*
Schola Cantorum of Boston
Boston Camerata
Joel Cohen - director
_
Apex_


----------



## pmsummer

LAMENTA
_The Lamentations of the Prophet Jeremiah_
*Ferrabosco the Elder, Thomas Tallis, Antoine Brumel, Robert White, Palestrina*
The Tallis Scholars
Peter Philips - director
_
Gimell_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Handel*: Messiah

Dame Joan Sutherland (soprano), Grace Bumbry (mezzo-soprano), Kenneth McKellar (tenor), David Ward (bass)

London Symphony Chorus, London Symphony Orchestra, Sir Adrian Boult


----------



## Joe B




----------



## pmsummer

TENEBRAE RESPONSORIA
*Don Carlo Gesualdo*
The Hilliard Ensemble

_ECM New Series_


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Rutter's "Requiem":


----------



## pmsummer

MUSIC FOR HOLY WEEK
*Anonymous*
_In Proportional Rhythm_
Schola Antiqua
Barbara Katherine Jones, John Blackley - directors
_
L'Oiseau Lyre Florilegium_


----------



## Biffo

Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories - Westminster Cathedral Choir directed by David Hill


----------



## Joe B

Listening to CD #8:










*Program:* Stabat Mater
*Performers:* Coro Porlifonico 'Antiche Armonie' & Orchestra da Camera 'Incontri Europei con la Musica'
*Conductor:* Pieralberto Cattaneo
*Composer:* Johann Simon Mayr
*Recording:* 9/27/98, Basilica di S. Maria Maggiore, Bergamo, Italy
*Format:* CD (DDD-2017)
*Label:* Brilliant (courtesy of Naxos Music Group)


----------



## pmsummer

JOHANNES-PASSION - LUKAS-PASSION - MATTHÄUS PASSION - DIE SIEBEN WORTE
*Heinrich Schütz*
Ars Nova Copenhagen
Paul Hillier - director
_
Dacapo_


----------



## Genoveva

Carlo Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsorium (various performers including Nigel Short/Tenebrae, Hilliard Ensemble)


----------



## pmsummer

PASSION
_Lamentationes Jeremiae_
*Johannes Tinctoris*
_Victimae paschali_
*Guillaume Dufay*
_Victimae paschali_
*Josquin des Prez*
_Easter Mass Proper: Introitus, Graduale, Prosa, Communio_
*Heinrich Isaac*
_Crux triumphans_
*Loÿset Compère*
_Vexilla regis_
*Guillaume Dufay*
_Salve crux_
*Jacob Obrecht*
Orlando Consort

_Metronome_


----------



## josquindesprez

With no deliberate timing, I gave this one a spin. Tremendous! (As with all of Zelenka's choral works.)

View attachment 102510


----------



## pmsummer

PASSIO
_Passio Domini Nostri Jesu Christi Secundum Joannem_
*Arvo Pärt*
The Hilliard Ensemble
Rogers Covey-Crump - tenor
Lynne Dawson - soprano
Michael George - bass
David James - counter tenor
Gordon Jones - baritone
John Potter - tenor​Catherine Duckett - bassoon
Elizabeth Layton - violin
Melinda Maxwell - oboe
Elisabeth Wilson - cello
Christopher Bowers-Broadbent - organ
Western Wind - choir/chorus
Paul Hillier - conductor
_
ECM New Series_


----------



## pmsummer

SCATTERED ASHES
_Josquin's Miserere and the Savonarolan Legacy_
*Josquin Des Prez, Giovanni Pierluigi da Palestrina, Orlande de 
Lassus, Claude Le Jeune, Jean Lhéritier, Nicolas Gombert, Jacobus 
Clemens Non Papa, William Byrd*
Magnificat
Philip Cave - director
_
Linn_


----------



## pmsummer

PASSIONSMUSIK
_O Bone Jesu, Fili Mariae_
*Heinrich Schütz*
_Membra Jesu Nostri_
*Dietrich Buxtehude*
The Monteverdi Choir
The English Baroque Soloists
Fretwork
John Eliot Gardiner - director
_
Archiv Produktion_


----------



## pmsummer

THE PASSION
_According to the Four Evangelists_
*Robert Kyr*
Back Bay Chorale
Back Bay Orchestra
Carole Haber - soprano
Gloria Haymond - alto
William Hite - trombone
David Murray - baritone
Beverly Taylor - director
_
IODA - New Albion_


----------



## pmsummer

STABAT MATER
*Giovanni Battista Pergolesi - Alessandro Scarlatti*
Gemma Bertagnolli - soprano
Sara Mingardo - contralto
Concerto Italiano
Rinaldo Alessandrini - director
_
Naïve_


----------



## Jacck

[Aramaic] Psalm 53 in Georgia (for pope Francis)


----------



## pmsummer

REQUIEM
*Manuel Cardoso - Alonso Lobo - Duarte Lobo - Tomas Luis de Victoria*
The Tallis Scholars
_
Gimell_


----------



## regenmusic

Forty Days (the light in the wilderness by dave brubeck)


----------



## Pugg

* Rachmaninov*: Vespers, Op. 37

Latvian Radio Choir, Sigvards Kļava


----------



## Star

Handel's Messiah: 'I know that my Redeemer liveth'

Arleen Auger with Pinnock

Thought it appropriate today of all days.

Happy Easter!


----------



## pmsummer

CHRIST LAG IN TODES BANDEN
_BWV 4_
EASTER ORATORIO
_BWV 249_
*Johann Sebastian Bach*
Emma Kirkby, Emily Van Evera, Evelyn Tubb - sopranos
Margaret Cable, Caroline Trevor - altos
Howard Cook, Charles Daniels, Wilfried Jochens - tenors
Stephen Charlesworth, Simon Grant, David Thomas, Peter Kooy - basses
Taverner Consort
Taverner Players
Andrew Parrott - directo
_
Virgin Veritas_


----------



## cougarjuno

*Dvorak - Mass in D major / Te Deum*

Russian State Symphony Orchestra and Cappella / Valery Polyansky


----------



## pmsummer

SURREXIT CHRISTUS
_13th-Century Vespers and Easter Procession_
*Maîtrise Notre-Dame de Paris, Ensemble Grégorien*
Sylvain Dieudonné - director
_
Editions Hortus_


----------



## pmsummer

CRUX
*Parisian Easter Music from the 13th & 14th Centuries*
Ensemble Peregrina
Agnieszka Budzińska-Bennett - direction
_
Glossa - Schola Cantorum Basilliensis_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Franz Lachner*: Sacred Choral Works

Orpheus Chor München, Gerd Guglhör

Lachner, F: Mass in F major, Op. 130
Lachner, F: Stabat Mater, Op. 154
Lachner, F: The 15th Psalm 'Herr, wer wird wohnen in deiner Hütte', for double choir


----------



## Jacck

Pavel Josef Vejvanovský MISSA FLORIDA


----------



## pmsummer

ANGELI
_Chant and Polyphony for the Nine Orders of Angels and the Queen of Angels_
*Worcester Manuscript - Notre Dame repertory - Young - Van Ness - Kammen - Hildegard von Bingen*
Ensemble P.A.N.
Tapestry
_
TELARC_


----------



## pmsummer

MUSIC FOR COMPLINE
*Thomas Tallis - William Byrd - John Sheppard - Robert White - Hugh Aston*
Stile Antico
_
Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## marcelo23moreira

*Johann Heinrich Rolle Matthäeuspassion*

Johann Heinrich Rolle (1716-1785) and his Matthäeuspassion

in [url]http://ployvaultcat.blogspot.com.br/2018/04/johann-heinrich-rolle-1716-1785.html


----------



## Pugg

​
*Szymanowski*: Litany to the Virgin Mary, Stabat Mater & Symphony No. 3 'Song of the Night'

Aleksandra Kurzak (soprano), Agnieszka Rehlis (mezzo-soprano), Dmitry Korchak (tenor) & Artur Ruciński (baritone)

Warsaw Philharmonic Orchestra & Choir, Jacek Kaspszyk

Szymanowski: Litania do Marii Panny (Litany to the Virgin Mary), Op. 59
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater, Op. 53
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3 'The Song of the Night', Op. 27


----------



## Pugg

​ *Liszt*: Via Crucis (The 14 Stations of the Cross), S53

Reinbert de Leeuw (piano)

Netherlands Chamber Choir


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## pmsummer

A WORCESTER LADYMASS
_A reconstruction of a 13th century votive Mass to the Virgin Mary, 
based on surviving manuscripts from a Benedectine Abbey in the English 
Midlands. Inserted amid the medieval music are a Credo and Benedicamus 
Domino specially composed for this programme._
*Worcester Manuscript - Gavin Bryars*
Trio Medieval
Anna Maria Friman - voice
Linn Andrea Fuglseth - voice
Torunn Østrem Ossum - voice
_
ECM New Series_


----------



## Pugg

Cantata `Der glorreiche Augenblick` for 4 soloists, chorus and orchestra op.136 - Beethoven


----------



## Ingélou

Taggart & I are enjoying *Gesualdo - Tenebrae Responsories for Holy Saturday* - on YouTube recommended by Phil loves Classical Music. :tiphat:





*Bitter Richness, appropriate to the theme; stunning. 
*


----------



## Ingélou

Kaddish, by Hans Bloemendal, a singer recommended by a Friend. 
What a voice! What feeling! As to the music, words fail me* as to its beauty. Haunting.






* I suppose this makes it 'ineffable' - a word I've always wanted to use! :--)


----------



## Pugg

*Handel Cantatas*

Magda Kalmár (soprano)

Franz Liszt Chamber Orchestra, Budapest, Frigyes Sandor

Handel: Il delirio amoroso, HWV 99
Handel: Pensieri notturni di Filli (Nel dolce dell'oblio), HWV 134


----------



## Joe B

Listening to CD #7:










*Program: *Stabat Mater
*Performers:* Hungarian State Opera Chorus and Orchestra
*Conductor:* Pier Giorgio Morandi
*Composer:* Gioachino Rossini
*Recording: *7/19/98-7/24/98, Italian Institute, Budapest, Hungary
*Format:* CD (DDD-2017)
*Label:* Brilliant (courtesy of Naxos Music Group)


----------



## Pugg

Joe B said:


> Listening to CD #7:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Program: *Stabat Mater
> *Performers:* Hungarian State Opera Chorus and Orchestra
> *Conductor:* Pier Giorgio Morandi
> *Composer:* Gioachino Rossini
> *Recording: *7/19/98-7/24/98, Italian Institute, Budapest, Hungary
> *Format:* CD (DDD-2017)
> *Label:* Brilliant (courtesy of Naxos Music Group)


Got my set last Thursday. :angel:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Gounod*: St Cecilia Mass,

Pilar Lorengar, Heinz Hoppe, Franz Crass

Orchestre de la Societe des Concerts du Conservatoire, Jean-Claude Hartemann,


----------



## Pugg

​
*Vivaldi:* Magnificat & Gloria

Teresa Berganza & Lucia Valentini Terrani (mezzos)

New Philharmonia Chorus & Orchestra, Riccardo Muti


----------



## Pugg

*Verdi*: Quattro Pezzi Sacri.

Cecilia Gasdia

Gulbenkian Orchestra de Lisbonne

Jesús López Cobos conducting.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bruckner*: Mass No. 3 in F minor

Karita Mattila (soprano), Marjana Lipovsek (mezzo-soprano), Thomas Moser (tenor), Kurt Moll (bass)

Symphonieorchester und Chor des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Sir Colin Davis


----------



## Pugg

​
*Scarlatti*: Stabat Mater/ *Pergolesi:* Stabat Mater

Mirella Freni & Teresa Berganza

Orchestre de Chambre Paul Kuentz, Sir Charles Mackerras

Pergolesi: Stabat Mater
Scarlatti, A: 6 Concerti grossi
Scarlatti, A: Stabat Mater


----------



## Pugg

​
*Kodály*: Missa brevis, etc.

Helle Charlotte Pedersen (soprano), Maria Streijffert (contralto), Lars Pedersen (tenor), Michael W. Hansen (bass), Torsten Nielsen (bass), Niels Henrik Nielsen (organ)

Danish National Radio Choir, Stefan Parkman


----------



## pmsummer

RESPONSORIA PRO HEBDOMADA SANCTA
*Jan Dismas Zelenka*
Capella Montana Gambenensemble
Capella Montana
Ludwig Gossner - conductor
_
MDG_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn*: The Creation

(sung in German)

Lucia Popp, Werner Hollweg, Kurt Moll, Helena Dose & Benjamin Luxon

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Antal Dorati


----------



## pmsummer

THE PLAY OF DANIEL
_13th-century Biblical drama written by students at the school of Beauvais Cathedral_
The Dufay Collective
*William Lyons* - director
_
Harmonia Mundi USA_


----------



## pmsummer

*Not 'Classical', but sacred.*










HYMNODY OF EARTH
A Ceremony of Songs for Choir, Hammer Dulcimer, and Percussion
*Malcolm Dalglish* - hammer dulcimer
Wendell Barry - librettist
The Ooolites - vocals
Glen Velez - percussion
_
OM_


----------



## josquindesprez

Zelenka!
Immisit Dominus Pestilentiam (some of it reminds me a bit of the pantomime music from Gluck's Orphée et Eurydice)
Attendite et Vidite
Deus Dux Fortissime

If this Zelenka guy keeps writing music like this, he's sure to become a big deal some day.


----------



## regenmusic

Olivier Messiaen - Apparition de l'église éternelle


----------



## pmsummer

QUEEN KATHERINE PARR & SONGS OF REFORMATION
*Thomas Tallis*
Alamire - vocal ensemble
Fretwork - viol consort
David Skinner - director
_
Obsidian_


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Vivaldi:* Magnificat & Gloria
> 
> Teresa Berganza & Lucia Valentini Terrani (mezzos)
> 
> New Philharmonia Chorus & Orchestra, Riccardo Muti


That's a classic recording, which I remember playing again and again in my teens. However, seeing it again did make me wonder whether a high-octane combo like the Philharmonia and Muti would record, or even perform, a piece like Vivaldi's _Gloria_ these days. That said, Chailly's recent recordings of Bach with the Leipzig Gewandhaus have been pretty impressive, but then again Bach is a bit "meatier" than Vivaldi if you ask me.


----------



## Ingélou

from this cd -










All I can say is - *Wow!!!*


----------



## Josquin13

No matter how many times I listen to the Orlando Consort sing motets by Josquin Desprez (& I did so several times this week), I remain completely awestruck by the incredible beauty of this music, and the quality of the vocal performances on this CD. I'm not sure I can name another early Renaissance recording where the counter-tenor singing is more beautiful, or even as fine, than on this Archiv disc. Of the thousands of early music recordings I own in my collection, this is one of my top 10 favorites. If the appellation "divine genius" has ever applied to a human being, it applies to Josquin. (Though he's not the only one in my personal pantheon.)









https://www.amazon.com/Desprez-Mote...D=51x1Vzgq2jL&preST=_SY300_QL70_&dpSrc=detail


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Hilarion Alfeyev's "Stabat Mater":


----------



## pmsummer

RESPONSORIA
SACRAE CANTIONES
*Carlo Gesualdo*
Centro Musica Antica di Padova
Livio Picotti - director
_
Argo_


----------



## pmsummer

IN PRAISE OF SAINT COLUMBA
_The Sound World of the Celtic Church_
*7c. Hymns from Iona, 10c. Irish-foundation Chants, 14c. Inchcolm Antiphoner*
Choir of Gonville & Caius College Cambridge
Barnaby Brown - triplepipes, lyre
Geoffrey Webber - director
_
Delphian_


----------



## JosefinaHW

Handel, Gerald Finley, _Arm, arm ye, Brave, _Judas Maccabaeus

Handel & Finley: An inspirational team.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Inspirational music keeps coming my way, today!

Elgar & Gerald Finley _Go Forth upon Thy Journey, Christian Soul_ Dream of Gerontius


----------



## St Matthew

JosefinaHW said:


> Inspirational music keeps coming my way, today!
> 
> Elgar & Gerald Finley _Go Forth upon Thy Journey, Christian Soul_ Dream of Gerontius


This is a very nice piece, I like it


----------



## JosefinaHW

St Matthew said:


> This is a very nice piece, I like it


Yes. If you're looking for another suggestion, check out Bach's St. John Passion, especially the choruses.


----------



## KenOC

JosefinaHW said:


> Yes. If you're looking for another suggestion, check out Bach's St. John Passion, especially the choruses.


Both the St John and the St Matthew passions cut down to a more reasonable size:

https://sites.google.com/site/kenocstuff/bach-s-passions-reader-s-digest-versions


----------



## Biwa

Divine Theatre: Sacred Motets by Giaches de Wert

Giaches de Wert: (1535-1596)

Gaudete in Domino; Hoc enim sentite in vobis; Saule, Saule; Vox in Rama audita est; Amen, amen dico vobis; Egressus Jesus; Peccavi super numerum; O Crux ave, spes unica; Ascendente Jesu in naviculam; Virgo Maria hodie ad coelum; Quiescat vox tua a ploratu; Deus iustus, et salvans; O altitudo divitiarum

Stile Antico


----------



## JosefinaHW

JosefinaHW said:


> Several times again: Handel, Gerald Finley, _Arm, arm ye, Brave, _Judas Maccabaeus
> 
> Handel & Finley: An inspirational team.


Repeated listening.


----------



## Biwa

Pierre de la Rue (c.1452-1518)

Missa Cum jocundiate

Cappella Pratensis
Wim Diepenhorst (organ)
Stratton Bull (director)


----------



## Biwa

CHRISTIAN GEIST (c.1650-1711) : Dixit Dominus Domino meo; Die mit Tränen säen
DIETRICH BUXTEHUDE (c.1637-1707): Jesu meine Freude, BuxWV 60; Gott, hilf mir, BuxWV 34
NICOLAS BRUHNS (1665-1697): De profundis clamavi
FRANZ TUNDER (1614-1667): Dominus illuminatio mea
KASPAR FÖRSTER (1616-1673): Confitebor tibi Domine

Theatre of Voices
Paul Hillier


----------



## Biwa

Melchior Franck: Bußpsalmen Nürnberg 1615

Psalms 6, 32, 38, 51, 102, 130 & 143

Weser-Renaissance Bremen
Manfred Cordes


----------



## Biwa

J.H. Schmelzer:

Requiem
Sepolcro - "Stärcke der Lieb"

Il Concerto Barocco


----------



## haydnguy

Emma Kirkby, Soprano (with Gothic Voices)
Director: Christopher Page


----------



## pmsummer

QUEEN KATHERINE PARR & SONGS OF REFORMATION
*Thomas Tallis*
Alamire - vocal ensemble
Fretwork - viol consort
David Skinner - director
_
Obsidian_


----------



## pmsummer

KISS OF PEACE
_Songs from the Dendermonde Manuscript_
*Hildegard von Bingen*
PER-SONAT
Sabine Lutzenberger - soprano, bells
Baptiste Romain - medieval vielles, bowed lyre​
_Christophorus_


----------



## haydnguy

*Elgar*
The Kingdom
Sir Mark Elder, conductor
Halle Choir
Recorded Live on October 17, 2009
2 CD Set


----------



## pmsummer

SYMPHONIAE
_Spiritual Songs, 12th Century_
*Hildegard von Bingen*
Sequentia Ensemble for Medieval Music

_Deutsche Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Biwa

TOMKINS: O praise the Lord
CLEMENS non Papa: Ego flos campi
BYRD: Ecce virgo concipiet (Gradualia I, 1605); Vigilate (Cantiones sacrae I, 1589)
GOMBERT: Magnificat primi toni
TALLIS: In pace in idipsum; Gloria (Missa Puer natus est)
VICTORIA: O vos omnes
MCCABE: Woefully arrayed
SHEPPARD: The Lord's Prayer,
GIBBONS: O clap your hands together
CEBALLOS: Hortus conclusus

Stile Antico


----------



## pmsummer

17th-CENTURY FUNERAL MUSIC
*Schütz - Praetorius - Schein - Demantius*
Schütz-Akademie
Howard Arman - director
_
Brilliant Classics_


----------



## Biwa

Tomás Luis de Victoria:

Benedicta sit sancta Trinitas, Vexilla Regis 'more hispano', Vidi speciosam, Quem vidistis, pastores, Salve, Regina, O Domine Jesu Christe, Ardens est cor meum, Congratulamini mihi, ***** sum sed formosa, Tu es Petrus, Vadam, et circumbio civitatem

Nordic Voices


----------



## pmsummer

MASS IN B MINOR
*J.S. Bach*
The Monteverdi Choir
The English Baroque Soloists
John Eliot Gardiner - director
_
Archiv Produktion_


----------



## Joe B

Biwa said:


> View attachment 104685
> 
> 
> Tomás Luis de Victoria:
> 
> Benedicta sit sancta Trinitas, Vexilla Regis 'more hispano', Vidi speciosam, Quem vidistis, pastores, Salve, Regina, O Domine Jesu Christe, Ardens est cor meum, Congratulamini mihi, ***** sum sed formosa, Tu es Petrus, Vadam, et circumbio civitatem
> 
> Nordic Voices


I've almost ordered this about a half dozen times. Do you recommend it?


----------



## pmsummer

MISSA CUM JOCUNDITATE
_Visions of Joy - The Chapel of Hieronymous Bosch_
*Pierre de la Rue*
Cappella Pratensis
Stratton Bull - director
Wim Diepenhorst - organ
_
Challenge Classics_


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith

\

Beautiful oratorio.


----------



## Iota

Listened to this again recently.

The singing of _Ensemble Organum_ opened up a whole new vista of expressive possibility for me when I first heard it, it seemed so wild and earthy. I'd say I was even mildly disturbed by it at first, but that became 'thrilled' very quickly. It's one of the few recordings I own that precludes listening to anything else on the same day afterwards, as it all seems rather distant.


----------



## haydnguy

*PURCELL* 1659-1695
Harmonia Sacra

Paul McCreesh 
Gabrieli Consort and Players


----------



## pmsummer

ST. JOHN PASSION BWV 245
*Johann Sebastian Bach*
The Monteverdi Choir
The English Baroque Soloists
John Eliot Gardiner - director
_
Archiv Produktion_


----------



## Biwa

Joe B said:


> I've almost ordered this about a half dozen times. Do you recommend it?


Sorry, I completely missed your post until now. :tiphat:
Yes, I can warmly recommend this recording. Beautiful performance by male & female voices. The recording is excellent in both multichannel and 2-ch stereo. An easy choice for fans of polyphonic choral music of the Renaissance.

Here are a couple of reviews...

https://www.audaud.com/tomas-luis-de-victoria-works-for-six-voices-nordic-voices-chandos/

https://www.hraudio.net/showmusic.php?title=12288#reviews


----------



## pmsummer

MISSA PAPAE MARCELLI
*Giovanni Pierluigi da Palestrina*
MISERERE
*Gregorio Allegri*
Choir of Westminster Abbey
Simon Preston - director
_
Archiv Produktion_


----------



## pmsummer

THE LAST SLEEP OF THE VIRGIN
_A Veneration for String Quartet and Handbells_
THE HIDDEN TREASURE
*John Tavener*
SUMMA - FRATRES
*Arvo Pärt* 
Chilingirian Quartet
_
Virgin Classics_


----------



## pmsummer

THE ROAD TO PARADISE
_English Choral Music for The Journey_
*Tallis - Parsons - Britten - Byrd - Sheppard - Bennett - Tavener - Holst - Harris - Howells - Plainchant*
Gabrieli Consort
Paul McCreesh - director
_
Deutsche Grammophon_


----------



## nacidodelmar

Thank you! I searched for it and the "unhealthy" attachment to it is definitely understandable.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Giving Beethoven's Mass in C a listen now:


----------



## les24preludes

I give Faure's Requiem a whirl from time to time. We sang it at school for a concert a long while ago - it felt very magical at the time.


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## cleyes39

I often listen to Durufle's Reqiem and also Vivaldi's Stabat Mater.


----------



## Amy

John Taverner's Western Wynde Mass :angel:


----------



## Ariasexta

A lot of JS Bach cantatas directed by Gustav Leonhardt and Nikolaus Harnoncourt(Teldec version). But recently: BWV 60, BWV 57. I also explore close contemporaries of JS Bach like Valentin Rathgeber(1682-1750), his offertories and a missa, from CPO directed by Matthias Beckert 

For early Baroque, I listened to Jan Baptist Verrijt(1600circa-1650): Flammae Divinae, Op.5(1649) from NM classics, directed by Anthony Rooley. This is his only surviving oeuvre of all 5 published volumes. A set of motets, modeled after Monteverdian style, very interesting.


----------



## pmsummer

VESPERS FOR ST. MICHAEL'S DAY
*Hieronymous Praetorius*
Weser - Renaissance Bremen
Manfred Cordes - director

_CPO_


----------



## Guillet81

Mozart's "Waisenhausmesse" -- a relatively early gem of his that is always soothing and delightful to return to.


----------



## Ingélou

Lully's Te Deum on YouTube:






Fizzing with splendour. Heaven is high.


----------



## Manxfeeder

pmsummer said:


>


That reminds me, I need to revisit her Gospel Nights recording.


----------



## JAS

NickFuller said:


> \
> 
> Beautiful oratorio.


I am not familiar with this work or composer, but based on the samples I found, I have bought a copy of this recording. I hope that it lives up to my expectations.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guillet81

I recently discovered Mozart's K 195, "Litaniae de Beatissmae Mariae Virginae". An absolutely gorgeous sacred piece, written when he was 18.


----------



## pmsummer

MISSA MEDIA VITA IN MORTE SUMUS
*Nicolas Gombert*
The Hilliard Ensemble
_
ECM New Series_


----------



## Dorsetmike

Clare College Cambridge choir, Purcell Te DEum in D


----------



## SixFootScowl

pmsummer said:


>


Interesting take but I prefer the traditional blues versions:


----------



## pmsummer

VENETIAN VESPERS
_First Vespers of the Annunciation of the Blessed Virgin, as it might have been celebrated in St. Mark's in 1643_
*Monteverdi - Rigatti - Grandi - Cavalli*
Gabrieli Consort & Players
Paul McCreesh - director
_
Archiv_


----------



## Biwa

Heinrich Schütz: Musikalische Exequien

Dresdner Kammerchor
Hans-Christoph Rademann


----------



## Biwa

Isaac: In the time of Lorenzo de' Medici and Maximilan I 1450-1519

Henricus Isaac: La morra, Sustinuimus pacem à 4 v. (Motet), Palle, palle, Parce, Domine (Motet), Innsbruck, ich muß dich lassen (Chanson), Hora e di maggio (Carnival Song), A la battaglia, Sancti spiritus assit nobis gratia (Motet), Angeli, Archangeli à 6 v. (Motet), La Mi La Sol, Optime Divino date munere pastor ovili à 6 v. (Motet), Circumdederunt me (Motet - Choralis Constantinus), O Welt, ich muß dich lassen (Song), Christus, filius Dei à 6 v. (Motet - Contrafactum de Virgo prudentissima), Quis dabit capiti meo aquan? (Lament)

Hespèrion XXI
La Capella Reial de Catalunya
Jordi Savall (director)


----------



## Biwa

Rupert Ignaz Mayr:

Laudate pueri Dominum (Psalm 112/113)
Nisi Dominus (Psalm 126/127)
Beati omnes (Psalm 127/128)
Confitebor tibi Domine (Psalm 110/111)
Venite gentes (Hymnus)

Fabian Winkelmaier (treble)
Markus Miesenberger (tenor)
Markus Forster & Alois Mühlbacher (counter-tenors)
Gerd Kenda (bass)
Ars Antiqua Austria
Gunar Letzbor (conductor)


----------



## Biwa

Claudio Monteverdi:

Vespro della Beata Vergine

La Petite Bande
Sigiswald Kuijken (conductor)


----------



## philoctetes

I like this more than their Ockeghem


----------



## Biwa

I'll join you with...

Johannes Ockeghem: Missa pro defunctis
Pierre de la Rue: Missa pro fidelibus defunctis

Cappella Pratensis
Stratton Bull


----------



## starthrower

Schubert Masses D 167 452 324 Virtuosi Di Praga / Prague Chamber Choir


----------



## Dorsetmike

Clare College Purcell, Remember not, Lord, our offences.


----------



## Alvira

CHRIST CHILD'S LULLABY - listened with children before bedtime)


----------



## pmsummer

ROSENKRANZ-SONATEN
*Heinrich Ignaz Franz Biber*
Musica Antiqua Köln
Reinhard Goebel - violin, director
_
Archiv Produktion_


----------



## Biwa

Antoine Brumel:

Missa "Et Ecce Terrae Motus"

Ensemble Clément Janequin 
Les Sacqueboutiers de Toulose
Dominique Visse


----------



## Dimace

I don't know if this is already posted, but it is a quality text / approach to *Händels Brockes - Passion *with the well known *Concerto Kopenhagen*. Please, click here!


----------



## Biwa

Georg Friedrich Händel

Saul

Anna Prohaska (soprano)
Ditte Anderson (alto)
Tim Mead (tenor)
Maximilian Schmitt (bass)
Dresdner Kammerchor & Barockorchester
Hans-Christoph Rademann (conductor)


----------



## Dimace

Biwa said:


> View attachment 109159
> 
> 
> Georg Friedrich Händel
> 
> Saul
> 
> Anna Prohaska (soprano)
> Ditte Anderson (alto)
> Tim Mead (tenor)
> Maximilian Schmitt (bass)
> Dresdner Kammerchor & Barockorchester
> Hans-Christoph Rademann (conductor)


The acoustic of Die Frauen Kirche von Dresden is absolutely fantastic. The perfekt place for any kind of music.


----------



## Biwa

Yes, heavenly! :angel: The resonance that lovely structures like this can produce is (as you put it) absolutely fantastic! I didn't get to Disc 3 last night, so I'm starting with it this morning.


----------



## haydnguy

I am sure someone has posted this somewhere but I couldn't find it by searching so I hope it was "way back when", when it was posted.

A Worcester Ladymass

Trio Mediaeval
Anna Maria Friman
Linn Andrea Fuglseth
Torunn Ostrem Ossum

*****************************
Linear Notes:

A Worcester Ladymass is based on manuscripts with 13th and 14th century music surviving in the archives of Worcester Cathedral in the Malvern region of western England. These fragments are complimented by a "Credo" and a "Benedicamus Domino" written by Gaven Bryars.


----------



## Dimace

This post acts like an extension to a prior one of mine. (with Händels Brockes - Passion) Here we have the original idea from Johann Mattheson (28. September 1681 in Hamburg; † 17. April 1764 Ebenda) and the reference recording with, as I told you, Accademia Köln. This CD is a real gem and highly collectible, in Europe at least.


----------



## Biwa

haydnguy said:


> I am sure someone has posted this somewhere but I couldn't find it by searching so I hope it was "way back when", when it was posted.
> 
> A Worcester Ladymass
> 
> Trio Mediaeval
> Anna Maria Friman
> Linn Andrea Fuglseth
> Torunn Ostrem Ossum
> 
> *****************************
> Linear Notes:
> 
> A Worcester Ladymass is based on manuscripts with 13th and 14th century music surviving in the archives of Worcester Cathedral in the Malvern region of western England. These fragments are complimented by a "Credo" and a "Benedicamus Domino" written by Gaven Bryars.
> 
> View attachment 109178







I believe this piece is on that recording. How beautiful! I just ordered a copy.


----------



## Biwa

Dimace said:


> This post acts like an extension to a prior one of mine. (with Händels Brockes - Passion) Here we have the original idea from Johann Mattheson (28. September 1681 in Hamburg; † 17. April 1764 Ebenda) and the reference recording with, as I told you, Accademia Köln. This CD is a real gem and highly collectible, in Europe at least.
> 
> View attachment 109192


Looks good! I'll try to track one down. I might have some luck at a local dealer.


----------



## Biwa

For tonight's listening:

Marc-Antoine Charpentier: Sacrifiium Abrahae; Le Reniement de Saint Pierre, H 424
Giacomo Carissimi: Historia di Jepthe
Sébastien de Brossard: Symphonies pour le Graduel, SDB 228 & 229; Sonate en trio, SDB 221

La Nuova Musica
David Bates


----------



## pmsummer

QUEEN KATHERINE PARR & SONGS OF REFORMATION
*Thomas Tallis*
Alamire - vocal ensemble
Fretwork - viol consort
David Skinner - director
_
Obsidian_


----------



## pmsummer

MESSE DE NOSTRE DAME
*Guillaume de Machaut*
Graindelavoix
Björn Schmelzer - director
_
Glossa Platinum_


----------



## Dimace

Biwa said:


> Looks good! I'll try to track one down. I might have some luck at a local dealer.


Everything under 30 USD will be big success! Good luck!


----------



## Dimace

*Jan Vaclav Hugo Vorisek - Missa Solemnis*.

A very nice Liturgie from the Czech composer Jan Vorisek. (1791-1825) It is a Supraphon recording from You Tube. The character of this work is more medieval and this make it something peculiar for the listener.






_Again, my deepest apologies if this or something else is prior posted from another user. _


----------



## Biwa

A bit early perhaps, but music this beautiful should be enjoyed all year.

In dulci jubilo (Music for the Christmas season by Buxtehude and friends)

Heinrich Scheidemann: Preambulum in F major
Christian Geist: Wie schön leuchtet der Morgenstern, Pastores dicite quidnam vidistis
Johann Christoph Bach: Merk auf, mein Herz
Dietrich Buxtehude: Nun komm der Heiden Heiland, Fürchtet euch nicht, Das neugeborene Kindelein, In dulci jubilo, Jesus dulcis memoria, Wie schön leuchtet der Morgenstern
Johann Adam Reincken: Fuga in G minor, Preambulum in D minor
Franz Tunder: Ein kleines Kindelein
Matthias Weckmann: Rex virtutum
Jan Pieterszoon Sweelinck: Ab Oriente venerunt Magi

Theatre of Voices
Paul Hillier (organ, director)


----------



## Dimace

Biwa said:


> View attachment 109241
> 
> 
> A bit early perhaps, but music this beautiful should be enjoyed all year.
> 
> In dulci jubilo (Music for the Christmas season by Buxtehude and friends)
> 
> Heinrich Scheidemann: Preambulum in F major
> Christian Geist: Wie schön leuchtet der Morgenstern, Pastores dicite quidnam vidistis
> *Johann Christoph Bach:* Merk auf, mein Herz
> *Dietrich Buxtehude*: Nun komm der Heiden Heiland, Fürchtet euch nicht, Das neugeborene Kindelein, In dulci jubilo, Jesus dulcis memoria, Wie schön leuchtet der Morgenstern
> Johann Adam Reincken: Fuga in G minor, Preambulum in D minor
> Franz Tunder: Ein kleines Kindelein
> Matthias Weckmann: Rex virtutum
> Jan Pieterszoon Sweelinck: Ab Oriente venerunt Magi
> 
> Theatre of Voices
> Paul Hillier (organ, director)


Very interesting, especially the Johann Christoph, from whom very few works have survived the time.


----------



## DavidA

Bach St Matthew Passion

I'm listening to my wife practicing it for a concert!


----------



## Biwa

Dimace said:


> Very interesting, especially the Johann Christoph, from whom very few works have survived the time.


As Johann Christoph was so highly regarded as a composer, it's a shame so few works have come down to us. Johann Sebastian appears to have liked this motet and made it apart of the repertoire of the Thomasschule.


----------



## Biwa

DavidA said:


> Bach St Matthew Passion
> 
> I'm listening to my wife practicing it for a concert!


That's one way to keep the passion in a marriage. :lol:

But joking aside, I hope the concert goes well.


----------



## Biwa

Arrived today. Love it!


----------



## Biwa

Chant Byzantin - Passion et Resurrection

Sœur Marie Keyrouz, S.B.C


----------



## Biwa

Jerusalem - Gregorian Chant and Early Polyphony

Discantis 
Conducted by - Brigitte Lesne


----------



## Biwa

Sacred Women - Women as Composers and Performers of Medieval Chant

Christian, Arab and Byzantine Chant

Sarband


----------



## Rogerx

Biwa said:


> View attachment 109269
> 
> 
> Chant Byzantin - Passion et Resurrection
> 
> Sœur Marie Keyrouz, S.B.C


I found this L.P in my collection, alas full with scratches, unplayable.


----------



## Biwa

Rogerx said:


> I found this L.P in my collection, alas full with scratches, unplayable.


Until tonight, I hadn't played mine in a while, either.  Pity yours is in such bad shape. It's an incredible performance.

I also listened to another wonderful recording by Sœur Marie Keyrouz, "Chant Traditional Maronite". She is joined by L'Ensemble de la paix. The music & performance are more closely connected to Keyrouz's home of Lebanon and Syria.


----------



## Biwa

Passio Sanctarum Filiarum (Passion of the Holy Daughters)

Vox Silentii


----------



## pmsummer

Second listen. I guess I'm going to have to read the pamphlet. The performance seems a bit Byzantine to these ears. Most interesting.










MESSE DE NOSTRE DAME
*Guillaume de Machaut*
Graindelavoix
Björn Schmelzer - director
_
Glossa Platinum_


----------



## haydnguy

Tallis/Byrd/Sheppard

Title: Music for Compline

Performers: stile antico


----------



## Biwa

Die Regensburger Domspatzen singen zur Weihnachtszeit

Andreas Hammerschmidt: Machet die Tore weit
Giovanni Croce: Veni Domine
Giovanni Gabrieli: Benedixisti
Johannes Eccard: Übers Gebirg' Maria geht
Josquin de Préz: Et incarnatus est
Michael Praetorius: Der Morgenstern ist aufgedrungen
Anton Bruckner: Ave Maria / Virga Jesse
Hans Leo Haßler: Verbum caro factum est - Weihnachtsmotette
Jan Pieterszoon Sweelinck: Hodie Christus natus est - Weihnachtsmotette
Johannes Eccard: Vom Himmel hoch da komm ich her
Johannes Eccard: Ich lag in tiefer Todesnacht
Giovanni Pierluigi da Palestrina: Dies sanctificatus
Hans Leo Haßler: Angelus ad pastores ait - Motette für zwei 4-stimmige Chöre
Samuel Scheidt: O Jesulein zart

Die Regensburger Domspatzen


----------



## Dimace

Biwa said:


> View attachment 109269
> 
> 
> Chant Byzantin - Passion et Resurrection
> 
> Sœur Marie Keyrouz, S.B.C


This is VERY interesting. Very hard such a music to be found. I'll give it a go. Thanks!


----------



## Biwa

Dimace said:


> This is VERY interesting. Very hard such a music to be found. I'll give it a go. Thanks!


It's a very meditative and peaceful yet intense performance. Hope you like it.


----------



## Dimace

We were arguing in an other topic about Brahms's requiem. Is it boring or beautiful and inspiring? If you listen the following recording, which I strongly suggest, you will love it. *It combines a superb performance with a glorious SACD sound.* The tempi also are more vivid, the sound smooth and suitable for todays listeners. A fine piece of music.* 4 out of 5*









_ * look for the SACD logo at the back side. It makes the difference in sound. For this reason the SACD version is valued 2 to 3 times more. It has also a very reasonable collectability. _

* The ''Ein Deutsches Requiem'' is not exactly sacred music. I never had the feeling that this music is for the dead. It looks like more a consolation for those they remained behind and this makes the work unique. The conductor, Philippe Herreweghe won the international appreciation and best critics for this work.


----------



## Biwa

Dimace said:


> We were arguing in an other topic about Brahms's requiem. Is it boring or beautiful and inspiring? If you listen the following recording, which I strongly suggest, you will love it. *It combines a superb performance with a glorious SACD sound.* The tempi also are more vivid, the sound smooth and suitable for todays listeners. A fine piece of music.* 4 out of 5*
> 
> View attachment 109379
> 
> 
> _ * look for the SACD logo at the back side. It makes the difference in sound. For this reason the SACD version is valued 2 to 3 times more. It has also a very reasonable collectability. _
> 
> * The ''Ein Deutsches Requiem'' is not exactly sacred music. I never had the feeling that this music is for the dead. It looks like more a consolation for those they remained behind and this makes the work unique. The conductor, Philippe Herreweghe won the international appreciation and best critics for this work.


I saw that there was a discussion going on about it. I would say I'm in the "beautiful and inspiring" camp. I haven't listened to Herreweghe's recording, though. I'll definitely keep an eye out for that one. It might show up in a used music store around here. Being a multichannel SACD makes it even more attractive for me. Choral music sounds spectacular in surround! Thanks for the tip! :tiphat:


----------



## Biwa

Alessandro Striggio:

Mass for 40 and 60 voices

Le Concert Spirituel
Hervé Niquet


----------



## Biwa

Kassia

Byzantine hymns by the first female composer of the Occident

VocaMe


----------



## Ingélou

Biwa, all your cd covers look so attractive - if the music matches, it must be dazzling! 

(And I'm sure it is - it's just the sort of music that I think I'd love.)


----------



## millionrainbows




----------



## Biwa

Ingélou said:


> Biwa, all your cd covers look so attractive - if the music matches, it must be dazzling!
> 
> (And I'm sure it is - it's just the sort of music that I think I'd love.)


There is so much beautiful sacred music. No matter how one feels about religion, surely the beauty of the music can be appreciated...as much as any painting by Da Vinci, Michelangelo, Titian, Rubens, etc... We have been fortunate in our lifetime to have so many fantastic performances of ancient music available and now more than ever with YouTube and other internet sites. In fact, many of the CD covers I posted are probably on YouTube.

Here is the Kassia recording. Born in 810 in Constantinople, she was an extraordinary woman who is the earliest female composer with preserved evidence of her musical compositions. Definitely recommended for anyone who is a fan of Hildegard of Bingen.

More can be read about her here...https://blogs.bl.uk/digitisedmanuscripts/2016/03/kassia.html


----------



## Dimace

Biwa said:


> There is so much beautiful sacred music. No matter how one feels about religion, surely the beauty of the music can be appreciated...as much as any painting by Da Vinci, Michelangelo, Titian, Rubens, etc... We have been fortunate in our lifetime to have so many fantastic performances of ancient music available and now more than ever with YouTube and other internet sites. In fact, many of the CD covers I posted are probably on YouTube.
> 
> Here is the Kassia recording. Born in 810 in Constantinople, she was an extraordinary woman who is the earliest female composer with preserved evidence of her musical compositions. Definitely recommended for anyone who is a fan of Hildegard of Bingen.
> 
> More can be read about her here...https://blogs.bl.uk/digitisedmanuscripts/2016/03/kassia.html


Kassia, (Agia Kassiani) is a holy woman for the Greek Orthodox Church, because, except for her music, she has done also many charities. Among the others she has composed the very famous hymn known as Tropario Kassianis.


----------



## Biwa

César Franck:

L'Oeuvre vocale avec orgue Vol. 1

Quare fremuerunt gentes, Veni creator, Quae est ista, Offertoire pour orgue, O Salutaris, Ave Maria, Tantum ergo, Domine Deus in simplicitate, Andantino pour orgue, Domine non secundum, O salutaris

Katia Velletaz (soprano)
Emiliano Gonzalez Toro (tenor)
Stephan MacLeod (bass)
Solistes de Lyon
Maîtrise du CPM de Genève
Diego Innocenzi (organ)
Bernard Tétu (conductor)


----------



## Biwa

Johann Sebastian Bach:

Johannes-Passion BWV 245

Veronika Winter (soprano)
Franz Vitzthum (counter-tenor)
Andreas Post (tenor)
Hille Perl (viola da gamba)
Stuttgarter Hymnus-Chorknaben
Handel's Company
Rainer Johannes Homburg (conductor)


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Firstly i'd like to give thanks to all the wonderful suggestions on this thread.I'm a new member and this was the first thread i found that interested me. I have discovered some great music and composers who were new to me such as Pergolesi and Zelenka. 
Currently listening to this as a result of a previous post on this thread. Thanks again!


----------



## Biwa

Dulova Harps On said:


> Firstly i'd like to give thanks to all the wonderful suggestions on this thread.I'm a new member and this was the first thread i found that interested me. I have discovered some great music and composers who were new to me such as Pergolesi and Zelenka.
> Currently listening to this as a result of a previous post on this thread. Thanks again!


Welcome to Talk Classical! It's great to have you here. I enjoy a wide variety of music, but these days I often find myself listening to sacred choral music... that or organ music!  If you like the Byzantine chant recording, you might also find Sarband's "Sacred Women" appealing, too. It was originally released as "Fallen Women".


----------



## Biwa

The St Emmeram Codex"

Stimmwerck


----------



## Guest




----------



## Biwa

Hieronymus Praetorius

Missa in Festo Sanctissimae Trinitatis

Volker Jänig (organ)
Weser-Renaissance Bremen
Manfred Cordes (conductor)


----------



## DavidA

Verdi Requiem / Karajan


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Handel's _Susanna_, conducted by Laurence Cummings


----------



## Dimace

Biwa said:


> View attachment 109644
> 
> 
> Hieronymus Praetorius
> 
> Missa in Festo Sanctissimae Trinitatis
> 
> Volker Jänig (organ)
> Weser-Renaissance Bremen
> Manfred Cordes (conductor)


I see that you are really keen on this music. I like this, because I'm doing the same: Some composers, some works, very specific kinds of music, etc.


----------



## Biwa

Dimace said:


> I see that you are really keen on this music. I like this, because I'm doing the same: Some composers, some works, very specific kinds of music, etc.


I enjoy reading your posts on various threads here as well. Yes, I find myself being pulled in 2 directions: toward the past and also toward modern & contemporary music.

The more I delve into the music of the Baroque and Renaissance, the more gorgeous music I discover. And as I mentioned, we certainly have been (and are being) spoiled by ever more beautiful performances and recordings of these treasures. A glorious time to experience this music...even if we're in a different century. Oh well, better late than never. LOL! 

For this dark rainy night's listening, a ray of Handelian sunlight with...









Georg Friedrich Händel:

Solomon

Tim Mead
Dominique Labelle
Claron McFadden
Michael Slattery
Roderick Williams
Winchester Cathedral Choir
Händel Festspielorchester Göttingen
Nicholas McGegan (conductor)


----------



## Dorsetmike

Psalm 114 to Tonus Peregrinus


----------



## pmsummer

DE PROFUNDIS
CÆCILLA VIRGO ET MARTYR
*Marc-Antoine Charpentier*
Gents Madrigaalkoor
Cantabile-Gent
Musica Polyphonica
Louis Devos - director
_
Erato_


----------



## pmsummer

IKONS
_A Sampling of Works to Illuminate the Accompanying Text_
*John Tavener*
Various Artists
_
Harper Collins Fount_


----------



## philoctetes

On first listen... I didn't like it and couldn't finish it. These people drive hard and never slow down.










Spotify saved me $$$ on this one...


----------



## philoctetes

Back to the "old school", instant relief...


----------



## Josquin13

philoctetes said:


> On first listen... I didn't like it and couldn't finish it. These people drive hard and never slow down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spotify saved me $$$ on this one...


I'm sorry to hear that, as unfortunately I've got it on order. I liked the Tallis Scholars new recording well enough though.


----------



## pmsummer

MASSES BY TALLIS & SHEPPARD
_Mass: Salve Intemerata Virgo_
*Thomas Tallis*
_Mass: The Western Wind_
*John Sheppard*
The Choir of St. John's College, Cambridge
George Guest - director
Ian Shaw - organ

_Musical Heritage Society _via_ Academy Sound & Vision_


----------



## Dulova Harps On




----------



## deprofundis

philoctetes said:


> Back to the "old school", instant relief...


This Gimmel release look awesome Josquin is always awesome , his music is incredible and i love Tallis Scholars , good taste sir

:tiphat:


----------



## pmsummer

TRIODION
*Arvo Pärt*
Polyphony
Christopher Bowers-Broadbent - organ
Stephen Layton - conductor
_
Hyperion_


----------



## Biwa

Georg Friedrich Händel

Jephtha HWV 70

Markus Schäfer
Gotthold Schwarz
Britta Schwarz
Patrick van Goethem
Miriam Meyer
Birte Kulawikm
Kammerchor der Frauenkirche
Dresdner Barockorchester
Matthias Grünert (conductor)


----------



## Malx

I'd rather forgotten about this thread! Yesterday evening I gave this a spin.

J S Bach, B Minor Mass - Balthasar-Neumann Choir, Freiburger Barockorchester, Thomas Hengelbrock.
I intended listening to CD1 but I listened to the complete mass.

View attachment 109901


----------



## pmsummer

OUT OF THE NIGHT
*John Tavener*
_Out Of The Night (Alleluia), Canticle Of The Mother Of God, Threnos, Ikon Of The Nativity_
*Arvo Pärt*
_Magnificat, Sieben Magnificat-Antiphonen, Fratres_
Taverner Choir
Andrew Parrott - director
_
Sony_


----------



## DavidA

Bach St Matthew Passion

1958 version by Karl Richter. Style pretty 'dated' now but still a great performance in the Lutheran tradition


----------



## Rik1

Malx said:


> I'd rather forgotten about this thread! Yesterday evening I gave this a spin.
> 
> J S Bach, B Minor Mass - Balthasar-Neumann Choir, Freiburger Barockorchester, Thomas Hengelbrock.
> I intended listening to CD1 but I listened to the complete mass.
> 
> View attachment 109901


This is my favourite recording of this. Everything is just right and I like the balance between choir and orchestra. Some recordings everything is too fast, or too slow or is falling apart or boring.


----------



## pmsummer

O FOR A THOUSAND TONGUES TO SING
_18th Century Gallery Hymns_
*Maddy Prior*
The Carnival Band
The Mellstock Band
_
Portrait_


----------



## pmsummer

MUSIC FOR THE DUKE OF LERMA
_First Vespers and the Salve Service as Celebrated in October 1617, 
Music for the Translation of the Blessed Sacrament into the Collegiate 
Church of San Pedro in Lerma, Spain_
*Cabezón - Victoria - Lobo - Romero - Guerrero*
Gabrieli Consort & Players
Paul McCreesh - director
_
Archiv Produktion_


----------



## pmsummer

HOME TO THANKSGIVING
_Songs of Thanks and Praise_
*Various Composers* - Medieval to Early American
His Majestie's Clerkes
Theatre of Voices
Paul Hillier - director
_
Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## pmsummer

THE LIFE OF MARY
_Cantigas for the Feasts of Holy Mary_
*Alfonso X "The Wise"* 1221 - 1284
Música Antigua
Valle de los Caídos Monastery Children's Choir
*Eduardo Paniagua* - director
_
Sony - Hispainica_


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Dimace

pmsummer said:


> HOME TO THANKSGIVING
> _Songs of Thanks and Praise_
> *Various Composers* - Medieval to Early American
> His Majestie's Clerkes
> Theatre of Voices
> Paul Hillier - director
> _
> Harmonia Mundi_


This is so cute and sweet! I loved it!


----------



## Dimace

Fritz Kobus said:


>


This one is so FFF good I have no words to describe my feelings, Fritz! In its CD form (I looked immediately for availability) is also a quite good collectible due to its rarity. SUPER!!!!!


----------



## pmsummer

PILGRIMAGE TO SANTIAGO
*Codex Calixtinus Anonymous, Llibre Vermell de Montserrat Anonymous, 
Cristobal de Morales, Giovanni Pierluigi da Palestrina, Guillaume Dufay,
et al.*
Monteverdi Choir
John Eliot Gardiner - director
_
Soli Deo Gloria_


----------



## Dimace

To pay back (somehow) Fritz's beautiful musical present I bring to you Salieri's Requiem. (with Die Danaiden, his best work) I find this work VERY GOOD developed and characteristically ''steady''. Someone can say that this drives to lack of some musical surprises. I respond that the composer knows his limitations and avoids to do thinks drive to uncertainness or worse... To compose a requiem is FFF difficult, because you MUST follow certain rules. To prevail with it as a composer more than difficult. (only Mozart has succeeded something like this) And, to tell you also my opinion, only because I have two ears and nothing more, I find Salieri's music better than other more well known composers. At least I don't suffer with his music...


----------



## philoctetes

Josquin motets from this excellent Ricercar collection


----------



## SixFootScowl

Dimace said:


> This one is so FFF good I have no words to describe my feelings, Fritz! In its CD form (I looked immediately for availability) is also a quite good collectible due to its rarity. SUPER!!!!!


And to think that I just stumbled across it somehow while surfing the web.


----------



## Dimace

Fritz Kobus said:


> And to think that I just stumbled across it somehow while surfing the web.


 We both had luck! Schön! :tiphat:


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Listening to some charming and quite beautiful vocal works by Sweelinck which are new to me.











Wish i could afford this set of his complete vocal works!


----------



## pmsummer

ENDBEGINNING
_A programme of Sacred Music by Franco-Flemish composers active in the first half of the 16th century_
*Antoine Brumel, Thomas Crecquillon, Clemens Non Papa, Josquin Desprez, Jackson Hill*
New York Polyphony
_
BIS_


----------



## pmsummer

SHINING LIGHT
_Advent Music from Aquitanian Monasteries (12th c.)_
*Aquitanian Repertory Anonymous, Traditional, Anonymous, Italian Anonymous*
Cologne Sequentia Ensemble for Medieval Music
Barbara Thornton, Benjamin Bagby, directors
_
Deutsche Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## pmsummer

COLUMBA, MOST HOLY OF SAINTS
_*Scottish Medieval Plainchant*_
Cappella Nova
*Alan Tavener* - director
_
Gaudeamus - ASV_


----------



## pmsummer

ADVENT CANTATAS
*Georg Philipp Telemann*
GSOConsort
_Gudrun Sidonie Otto_ - sopran
Ingolf Seidel - bariton
Christine Schwark - violoncello
Michael Freimuth - laute, theorbe
Wolfgang Brunner - cembalo, orgel
_
CPO_


----------



## pmsummer

SPEM IN ALIUM
*Thomas Tallis*
The Tallis Scholars
Peter Phillips - director
_
Gimell_


----------



## pmsummer

LE JEU DES PÈLERINS D'EMMAÜS
A Liturgical Drama XII. C.
Ensemble Organum
Marcel Pérès - director

Harmonia Mundi


----------



## JosefinaHW

Bach _Advent Cantatas, BWV 61 and 62

_One of many details that I love: This baritone's way of making his voice sound like the knocking on the door/heart. 










Not my favorite, but we get to see so few live recordings of HW:


----------



## JosefinaHW

Bach, _First Day of Christmas Cantata, BWV 91_, Excerpt


----------



## dismrwonderful

The Karl Richter J.S. Bach series on You Tube: St. Matthew Passion, Christmas Oratorio, and B Minor Mass.

Dan


----------



## JosefinaHW

Beethoven, Missa Solemnis, "Agnus Dei" Gerald Finley, Werner Gura, Nikolaus Harnoncourt


----------



## JosefinaHW

Bach, _Cantata for the Feast of the Purification, BWV 82_, Matthias Goerne


----------



## JosefinaHW

dismrwonderful said:


> The Karl Richter J.S. Bach series on You Tube: St. Matthew Passion, Christmas Oratorio, and B Minor Mass.
> 
> Dan


Please provide the links, Dan. Thanks.


----------



## JosefinaHW

_O Come, O Come, Emmanuel,_ Performed by the Piano Guys


----------



## JosefinaHW

Bach, _Cello Suites_, J-G. Queyras

(First time I am listening via YouTube, I have always listened via the CDs. I hope the YouTube upload does it some justice.)


----------



## pmsummer

A WORCESTER LADYMASS
_"A reconstruction of a 13th century votive Mass to the Virgin Mary, based on surviving manuscripts from a Benedectine Abbey in the English Midlands.
Inserted amid the medieval music are a Credo and BenedicamusDomino specially composed for this programme."_
*Worcester Manuscript - Gavin Bryars*
Trio Medieval
Anna Maria Friman - voice
Linn Andrea Fuglseth - voice
Torunn Østrem Ossum - voice​_
ECM New Series_


----------



## JosefinaHW

Bach,_ Magnificat in D Major, BWV 254_. N. Harnonkourt, Christopher Maltman, Ian Bostridge….

Dec 12th, Feast of Our Lady of Guadalupe






Even more joy because I'm waiting with the beautiful opossum on my deck for the impending snow. Gloria!!!


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## JosefinaHW

Fritz Kobus said:


>


Dearest Fritzi, I don't have this recording but I have been wanting to post a recording of Haydn's _Creation_ since I returned to TC: to be honest, in my heart, I never left: I can't let a few prevent me from coming to this marvelous place. God Bless!

My favorite recording is with Edita Gruberova. The way she sings the first "wunderbar" is incomparable!!! I hope you understand that I have always considered you ro be a true friend.


----------



## SixFootScowl

JosefinaHW said:


> Dearest Fritzi, I don't have this recording but I have been wanting to post a recording of Haydn's _Creation_ since I returned to TC: to be honest, in my heart, I never left: I can't let a few prevent me from coming to this marvelous place. God Bless!
> 
> My favorite recording is with Edita Gruberova. The way she sings the first "wunderbar" is incomparable!!! I hope you understand that I have always considered you ro be a true friend.


Welcome back. I am glad to see you here. Yes, you are a true friend. Edita Gruberova is one of my favorite sopranos. I have not explored much with Haydn's Creation though. My first set is sung in English. I was thinking I should get a German set and then when I saw Rudiger Wohlers is on this, I had to get it. Rudiger is a remarkable tenor. A shame he has so few recordings.


----------



## pmsummer

THE ROSARY SONATAS
*Heinrich Ignaz Franz Biber*
Andrew Manze - violin
Richard Egarr - organ, harpsichord
_
Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## JosefinaHW

Fritz Kobus said:


>


Until this evening I never realized how many recordings there are of _The Creation_. I think I only have five performances and I don't think any of them would be the best German recording for you: The Gruberova was my first recording of the piece and it was so long ago I don't remember why I chose it. The next three I acquired since being on TC: one was because it was directed by Philippe Herreweghe, the other three because of either the basses or baritones that were performing. One of these is with a very young Rene Pape. You can watch the entire live performance on YouTube.

Rene Pape
Christoph Pregardien
Edith Matthis
Conducted by Peter Schreier

It isn't a perfect performance for me because I would prefer to hear an older, more experienced Pape (and he makes a slip-up later in the piece that really bothers me when I hear it, probably because I love his voice so much) but it is still very enjoyable.

I don't have very much time to explore many of the other recordings yet, but I have a feeling that you should probably listen next (and probably purchase) the von Karajan recording with Fritz Wunderlink. For the 20 minutes or so that I listened to that performance this evening, his voice and his interpretation of the words are amazing, but you should probably get recommendations from more experienced listeners.

So here they are:

1. H. von Karajan recording on Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/Haydn-Berlin...544754845&sr=8-1&keywords=haydn+die+schopfung

2. YouTube, Rene Pape:


----------



## SixFootScowl

JosefinaHW said:


> I don't have very much time to explore many of the other recordings yet, but I have a feeling that you should probably listen next (and probably purchase) the von Karajan recording with Fritz Wunderlink.


Fritz Wunderlich is another awesome tenor! And the Karajan recording also had a wonderful soprano, Gundula Janowitz!

The video you posted is great. I really like Rene Pape too. And the Creation is best watched for someone like me who is very unfamiliar with it.


----------



## Ingélou

Lovely South American setting for the Mass -

ARIEL RAMIREZ: "Misa Criolla" - Gloria & Agnus Dei


----------



## JosefinaHW

Ingélou said:


> Lovely South American setting for the Mass -
> 
> ARIEL RAMIREZ: "Misa Criolla" - Gloria & Agnus Dei


Thank you, Ingelou. I would imagine this is more appropriate for our Mexican brothers and sisters on the Feast of Our Lady of Guadalupe, but you never know....

Despite everything I hope you are managing to feel festive this year; as always, I wish you all wonderful memories!

Even more of a bear hug than I usually give!!! xoxoxoxo


----------



## JosefinaHW

Fritz Kobus said:


> Fritz Wunderlich is another awesome tenor! And the Karajan recording also had a wonderful soprano, Gundula Janowitz!
> 
> The video you posted is great. I really like Rene Pape too. And the Creation is best watched for someone like me who is very unfamiliar with it.


I'm so glad that you enjoy the video. I was listening today while I was wrapping presents and the performance, especially Rene Pape's voice, was even better than I had remembered. I think the man's voice is extraordinary and he is a fine actor as well. I know you are now an expert on The Ring, but I share with you what I consider to be a very beautiful performance of _Leb wohl, du kuhnes herrliches Kind! and a gorgeous piece of music from Verdi, thanks to our mutual friend, Pugg._


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## JosefinaHW

I am trying to find a recording of Heinrich Schutz' _David's Psalms, Op. 2. _There appears to be only one (!?!?!?) complete performance on YouTube, even there, they are not in order and apparently they are not all identified correctly.

I DO NOT like children's choirs, so I am having a difficult time finding a recording of the complete work without them on Amazon or sites I frequent in the US.

I'm going to search PrestoUK now, but if any of you have any suggestions, please let me know at your convenience!


----------



## pmsummer

HEAVENLY HARMONIES
Renaissance English Church Music
*William Byrd*
_Motets - Mass Propers for Pentecost_
*Thomas Tallis*
_9 Psalm Tunes for Archbishop Parker's Psalter_
Stile Antico
_
Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## JosefinaHW

Heinrich Schutz, _David's Psalms

_


----------



## JosefinaHW

JosefinaHW said:


> Heinrich Schutz, _David's Psalms
> 
> _


I am listening to this several times; that should come as no surprise to anyone familiar with his music.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Abendmusik im Freiberger Dom, _Nun komm, der Heiden Heiland_, Christian Skobowsky

New purchase

[video]https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_kQ0gILndMdq6WJGh4o7V_c2eqnro 7aoLk[/video]


----------



## pmsummer

VERLEIH UNS FRIEDEN GNÄDIGLICH
*16th - 17th Century German Protestant Church Music*
Hille Perl - treble viol
Anna Maria Friman - soprano 
Lee Santana - lute
Sirius Viols

_Deutsche Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## JosefinaHW

First time playing this *in the car on a curvy mountain road*..... definitely a bucket experience!

Dvorak, _Requiem_, "Dies irae" Philippe HW


----------



## Malx

On this CD, early music ensemble Doulce Mémoire, sing and play music of the Christian and Muslim worlds around the time of the Renaissance. The CD consists of pieces that would have been sung in less formalised situations than churches and mosques but still adequately expressing the musicians/singers faith.


----------



## JosefinaHW

_Dzisiaj w Betlejem_, Traditional Polish Christmas Carol, Performed by the Polish Army Choir

This is my mother's favorite Polish Christmas Carol. The image in the video is from a Polish Christmas Card.






An early Happy Christmas from me and Fezziwig (my Christmas ferret)!


----------



## Itullian




----------



## JosefinaHW

I cheated and listened to the six cantatas for the first six days of Christmas.  An amazing live performance of Bach's _Christmas Oratorio_ conducted (and performed) by a very young and strikingly handsome Nikolaus Harnoncourt. He doesn't steal any soloist's show but he just puts his whole heart and being into singing the music with everyone else.

The church and the decoration of the church are a visual feast. The kids put even more of their heart and soul into the music and they even make an old Scrooge like me smile. Adult soloist's performances are wonderful.

Watch each cantata for the next six days or cheat like me and watch all six each day of Christmas!!!


----------



## Guillet81

Listening to Bach's Mass in B minor as I write this. Absolutely gorgeous music, and always appropriate for the sacred Christmas season.


----------



## DavidA

John Tomlinson singing:

"The people that walked in darkness have seen a great light!"

What is better for early Christmas morning?


----------



## pmsummer

LUTHERAN MASS FOR CHRISTMAS MORNING
*Michael Praetorius*
Gabrieli Consort & Players
Boys Choir and Congregational Choir of Roskilde Cathedral
Paul McCreesh - director
_
Archiv Produktion_


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## pmsummer

THE CHRISTMAS STORY
_Told in Plainchant, Motets, Dialogues & Folk Carols_
Theatre of Voices
Ars Nova Copenhagen
*Paul Hillier* - director
_
Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## pmsummer

CHRISTMAS VESPERS
*Heinrich Schütz*
Gabrieli Consort & Players
Paul McCreesh - director
_
Archiv Produktion_


----------



## pmsummer

A RENAISSANCE CHRISTMAS
The Boston Camerata
*Joel Cohen* - director
_
Nonesuch_


----------



## DavidA

Bach's oratorio for the twelve days of Christmas. Got three recordings but can never make up my mnd which I like best. This one is splendid though.


----------



## jenspen

Last night it was Aus der Tiefen rufe ich, Herr, zu dir - this recording:


----------



## pmsummer

THE MARTYRDOM OF SAINT THOMAS BECKET
*The Unfinished Vespers: December 29 1170*
Schola Gregoriana of Cambridge
Mary Berry - director
_
Herald_


----------



## pmsummer

FOR THE FEAST OF ST THOMAS OF CANTERBURY
_*Gregorian Chant from Canterbury Cathedra*_l
The Lay Clerks of Canterbury Cathedral
David Flood - Master of the Choristers
_
Metronome_


----------



## JosefinaHW

Dvorak, _Requiem, "__Tuba mirum"_ Nathan Berg, Philippe Herreweghe


----------



## JosefinaHW

In a few minutes I will be listening to Bach's _Ascention Oratorio _via Columbia University Public Radio's _Bach Fest_. I don't know who will be performing, but in case anyone else is interested, here's the link:

https://www.cc-seas.columbia.edu/wkcr


----------



## JosefinaHW

Couperin, _Leçons de Ténèbres, _Elizabeth Watts and Lucy Crowe

Beautiful

https://www.amazon.com/Couperin-Leç...1&refRID=EDA641SDTKEB29YQZV4J#customerReviews


----------



## JosefinaHW

On this twelfth day of Christmas, The Feast of the Epiphany, Dia de Los Tres Reyes.... I end where I started Christmas.

Bach, _Christmas Oratorio, Part VI_, BWV 248 Harnoncourt, Peter Schreier, Robert Holl,










Begins at 49:24


----------



## pmsummer

TENEBRAE RESPONSORIA
*Don Carlo Gesualdo*
The Hilliard Ensemble

_ECM New Series_


----------



## JosefinaHW

Gabrieli & Schutz:

Giovanni Gabrieli ca. 1555-1612: In Ecclesiis (uit: Sacrae symphoniae II, 1615)

Heinrich Schütz 1585-1672: Herr, unser Herrscher SWV 27 (uit: Psalmen Davids sampt etlichen Motetten und Concerten, 1619)

Giovanni Gabrieli: Hic est ﬁlius Dei (uit: Sacrae symphoniae II, 1615)

Heinrich Schütz: Zion spricht, der Herr hat mich verlassen SWV 46 (uit: Psalmen Davids, 1619)

Giovanni Gabrieli: Dulcis Jesu (uit: Sacrae symphoniae II, 1615)


----------



## JosefinaHW

Jumping several weeks ahead: Cantatas by Buxtehude, Georg Bohm, Bach, & Nikolaus Bruhns:

Dieterich Buxtehude ca. 1637-1707: Fürwahr, er trug unsere Krankheit BuxWV 31

Georg Böhm 1661-1733: Mein Freund ist mein

Johann Sebastian Bach 1685-1750: Jesus nahm zu sich die Zwölfe BWV 22

Nicolaus Bruhns 1665-1697: Hemmt eure Tränenﬂut

Johann Sebastian Bach: Seht wir geh'n hinauf gen Jerusalem BWV 159


----------



## JosefinaHW

Buxtehude, _Membra Jesu Nostri_, BuxWv75, The Sixteen (Thanks to tdc)


----------



## JosefinaHW

Bach, Cantata 155 _Mein Gott, wie lang, ach lange? 2nd Week of Epiphany
_
Montiverdi Choir, Gardiner
Bass: Gerald Finley
For more information: http://www.bach-cantatas.com/BWV155.htm


----------



## JosefinaHW

Buxtehude and a bit of Hassler, Schein, Scheidemann and Bach
Netherlands Bach Society


----------



## JosefinaHW

Bach, "Herr, unser Herrscher", _St. John Passion_, Helmuth Rilling, Bach Collegium-Stuggartt


----------



## JosefinaHW

Bach, _St. John Passion_, Clips from the Berlin Philharmonic's Ritualization


----------



## JosefinaHW

Bach, _Liebster Gott wenn werd ich sterben, _BWV 8, Herreweghe


----------



## JosefinaHW

Bach, _Mit Fried und Freud ich fahr dahi_n, BWV 125, Herreweghe


----------



## JosefinaHW

Bach, _Erfreut euch, ihr Herzen_, BWV. 66, Herreweghe


----------



## Red Terror

Clayton said:


> This one I listen to so often it borders on unhealthy. It is one of my favourite recordings, a definite "desert island" recording
> 
> View attachment 61230


It was on most top 10 lists of 2014. Great recording.


----------



## michalakis

Gavin Bryars, _Laude_.
Listened to pretty much nothing else when I discovered these after GB came to Athens several years ago to run a workshop.
Just slipped in the CD again just now and... the magic's still there.
To add even more sauce, tricked a somewhat retentive German friend into misattributing the pieces to the 15th century! Hurrah!


----------



## pmsummer

TENEBRAE RESPONSORIA
*Don Carlo Gesualdo*
The Hilliard Ensemble

_ECM New Series_


----------



## jasper01

I have saved to Spotify all the Bach cantatas. I never tire of them and play a random selection nearly every day.


----------



## david johnson

Machaut: Messe de Notre Dame


----------



## jasper01

This morning I am enjoying a list saved to my Spotify. I am listening to the "Ora Singers" and "Stile Antico" . The pure vocals with no music are beautiful and one does not have to be religious to feel sacred music deep inside.


----------



## Biwa

Jacobus Clemens: O magnum mysterium
Nicolas Gombert: Ego sum qui sum
Francisco Guerrero: Hei mihi Domine
Pierre de Manchicourt: Laudate Dominum
Pierre de Manchicourt: Missa 'Reges terrae'
Pierre de Manchicourt: O Virgo virginum
Cristobal de Morales: Exaltata est sancta Dei Genitrix
Cristobal de Morales: Regina caeli delete


----------



## JosefinaHW

Purcell, _Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary_, Gardiner I can't remember who I have to thank for introducing me to this, either PMSummer or Pugg.

Sometime later today, today's Bach Cantata


----------



## Biwa

JosefinaHW said:


> Purcell, _Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary_, Gardiner I can't remember who I have to thank for introducing me to this, either PMSummer or Pugg.
> 
> Sometime later today, today's Bach Cantata


As much as I like what Wendy Carlos did with this piece for beginning scene in A Clorkwork Orange. The original is so much better, isn't it! Even Wagner couldn't better it. Simply magnificent!


----------



## deprofundis

Missea Ex Jacquet de Mantua volume 2 by Marco Longhini, very fascinating music here quite solid rendition, this missa riveting.


----------



## pmsummer

THE LAMENTATIONS OF JEREMIAH
*Thomas Tallis*
The Hilliard Ensemble
_
ECM_


----------



## pmsummer

MISSA MEDIA VITA IN MORTE SUMUS
*Nicolas Gombert*
The Hilliard Ensemble

_ECM New Series_


----------



## jasper01

This morning I am listening to Hayden's Stabat Mater. The recording is by the English Concert, Trevor Pinnock. The music is sublimely beautiful.


----------



## Zofia

jasper01 said:


> This morning I am listening to Hayden's Stabat Mater. The recording is by the English Concert, Trevor Pinnock. The music is sublimely beautiful.


A very good choice! (*˘︶˘*).


----------



## DavidA

Handel Judas Maccabeus 

The old boy could sure write them!


----------



## jasper01

I have become addicted to listening to it every day, Such beautiful music. Like J S Bach, I don't think I could ever tire of Hayden.


----------



## JosefinaHW

DavidA said:


> Handel Judas Maccabeus
> 
> The old boy could sure write them!


Amen, Brother. Here's a clip from one of the singers in my pantheon:


----------



## Zofia

JosefinaHW said:


> Amen, Brother. Here's a clip from one of the singers in my pantheon:


Oh don't know of him but *claps* will look for recording.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Zofia said:


> Oh don't know of him but *claps* will look for recording.


Do you love the baritone voice, Zofia? Gerald Finley has a diverse range of preformances: Adams, Bach, Debussy, Handel, Mozart, Sibelius, Tchaikovsky, Verdi, Wagner. Start with my playlist. (I hope I am able to paste a link to a playlist):


----------



## JosefinaHW

P.S. Zofia, Send a friend request to TC member Bonetan. He is an new, active bass-baritone in the opera world. You will be able to see all his posts on one of the pages in your own profile page.


----------



## Zofia

@JosefinaHW Done and thank you for the YT link saved to bookmarks. I do love baritone like my Father. He is a businessman but he could have gone professional singer in his younger days and I have fond memory of his voice.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Roland de Lassus, _Psalmi Davidis Poenitentilales_, Herreweghe, Harmonia Mundi

FINALLY arrived yesterday. Here's the recording on YouTube.


----------



## pmsummer

The Lutheran Hour.










PRAE BACH TORIOUS
_Landmarks in the German Choral Tradition_
*Michael Preatorious
Johann Sebastian Bach*
Huelgas Ensemble
Paul Van Nevel - director
_
Deutsche Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Zofia

Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir early today probably my favourite chamber choir right now so good!

@pmsummer I think my parents have that disc at home will need to look.


----------



## pmsummer

PEROTIN
*Magister Perotin*
The Hilliard Ensemble
Paul Hillier - director
_
ECM New Series_


----------



## jasper01

Gerald Findley is a very well know Canadian baritone. Look for tenor music by another famous Canadian: Ben Hepner.


----------



## pmsummer

ADVENT CANTATAS
*Georg Philipp Telemann*
GSOConsort
Gudrun Sidonie Otto - soprano
Ingolf Seidel - baritone
Christine Schwark - violoncello
Michael Freimuth - laute, theorbe
Wolfgang Brunner - cembalo, orgel
_
CPO_


----------



## DavidA

Bach St Matthew Passion / McCreesh


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Transcendently beautiful singing on this atmospheric recording by Sinfonye, led by Stevie Wishart:









Volume 2 of _The Complete Hildegard von Bingen_.


----------



## cougarjuno

*
Haydn - Seven Last Words *- Wurttembergisches Kammerorchester Heilbronn / Kammerchor Stuttgart


----------



## Zofia

DavidA said:


> Bach St Matthew Passion / McCreesh


Nice OwO

recommend me some chants other than the standard please anyone?


----------



## Jacck

Zofia said:


> Nice OwO
> 
> recommend me some chants other than the standard please anyone?


what do you mean by chants? You mean a recording? I am no expert, but I like the version from Collegium 1704 (a Czech group specializing in baroque music). One of the reasons I like it is because they make the Mass in B minor small scale.




they also have a very nice Messiah




I bought their Mass in B minor from the website

another interpretation I like is from René Jacobs (Akademie für Alte Musik Berlin) which might be closer to you.


----------



## jasper01

Not sure if this is what you mean, but check out music by "ORA" "Refuge from the Flames "and Stile Antico. Wonderful voices, men and women.


----------



## Zofia

Jacck said:


> what do you mean by chants? You mean a recording? I am no expert, but I like the version from Collegium 1704 (a Czech group specializing in baroque music). One of the reasons I like it is because they make the Mass in B minor small scale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they also have a very nice Messiah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought their Mass in B minor from the website
> 
> another interpretation I like is from René Jacobs (Akademie für Alte Musik Berlin) which might be closer to you.


Sorry was not 100% on the Englsih similar to gregorian chanting. I really like Corsican Chanting and had a favourite video that was taken from Youtube was never able to find the name. T_T


----------



## Jacck

Zofia said:


> Sorry was not 100% on the Englsih similar to gregorian chanting. I really like Corsican Chanting and had a favourite video that was taken from Youtube was never able to find the name. T_T


for Gregorian chants the Russians - Rachmaninov, Grechaninov, Tchaikovsky, Bortnyansky ... one mor Grechaninov

I probably confused gregorian chant with eastern orthodox chant. But I can leave it anyway. It is sacred music


----------



## Zofia

Jacck said:


> for Gregorian chants the Russians - Rachmaninov, Grechaninov, Tchaikovsky, Bortnyansky ... one mor Grechaninov
> 
> I probably confused gregorian chant with eastern orthodox chant. But I can leave it anyway. It is sacred music


Was merely an example I am happy either or Rachmaninov's Vespers is a personal favourite of mine. Our school choir recorded it some years ago. Lovely music!


----------



## SixFootScowl

Sat on my shelf for a year after picking it up for a dollar. First listen.









Also listening to this dollar set from yesterday at the library sale:


----------



## JosefinaHW

Fritz Kobus said:


> Sat on my shelf for a year after picking it up for a dollar. First listen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also listening to this dollar set from yesterday at the library sale:


What do you think of the Debussy, Fritzi? I never would have expected such a piece from him; unless he felt like Saint Sebastian.


----------



## Joe B

Zofia said:


> Nice OwO
> 
> recommend me some chants other than the standard please anyone?





Zofia said:


> Sorry was not 100% on the Englsih similar to gregorian chanting. I really like Corsican Chanting and had a favourite video that was taken from Youtube was never able to find the name. T_T


Perhaps you should give a listen to Marcel Peres leading Ensemble Organum. This group is the best in the business.


----------



## SixFootScowl

JosefinaHW said:


> What do you think of the Debussy, Fritzi? I never would have expected such a piece from him; unless he felt like Saint Sebastian.


I like it, but I think I want to learn more about Saint Sebastian. So I should take time to read the booklet that came with it.

I found this work to have some similarities to my Joan of Arc trial recording, and we know of course that Joan is a saint who was also martyred. I have read a half-dozen books on Joan of Arc in the past couple months and am totally awestruck by her story. This is a great recording:


----------



## JosefinaHW

Fritz Kobus said:


> I like it, but I think I want to learn more about Saint Sebastian. So I should take time to read the booklet that came with it.
> 
> I found this work to have some similarities to my Joan of Arc trial recording, and we know of course that Joan is a saint who was also martyred. I have read a half-dozen books on Joan of Arc in the past couple months and am totally awestruck by her story. This is a great recording:


I have never listened to this work either, but I'm glad you are enjoying the music and your research!


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

JosefinaHW said:


> I have never listened to this work either, but I'm glad you are enjoying the music and your research!


I can thoroughly recommend _Jeanne d'Arc_, especially the recording by Seiji Ozawa, and Honegger's other "oratorio" _Le Roi David_. There are some good recordings of the latter by Maurice Abravanel, Ernest Ansermet and - more recently and in better sound - Michel Piquemal on Naxos.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Reichstag aus LICHT said:


> I can thoroughly recommend _Jeanne d'Arc_, especially the recording by Seiji Ozawa, and Honegger's other "oratorio" _Le Roi David_. There are some good recordings of the latter by Maurice Abravanel, Ernest Ansermet and - more recently and in better sound - Michel Piquemal on Naxos.


Thank you very much, Reichstag. My "To Listen List" is extremely long, but your recommendations have been added. :cheers:


----------



## SixFootScowl

Here is a fine sacred work that I have heard and keeps tugging me to listen to more von Bingen but for I haven't found the time yet being on too many other tangents at the moment.


----------



## pmsummer

MUSIC FOR THE DUKE OF LERMA
_First Vespers and the Salve Service as Celebrated in October 1617, 
Music for the Translation of the Blessed Sacrament into the Collegiate 
Church of San Pedro in Lerma, Spain._
*Cabezón - Victoria - Lobo - Romero - Guerrero*
Gabrieli Consort & Players
Paul McCreesh - director
_
Archiv Produktion_


----------



## DavidA

Verdi Reqiuem / Reiner

Four great soloists


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

DavidA said:


> Verdi Reqiuem / Reiner
> 
> Four great soloists


That was the first recording of the Verdi Requiem I bought, and it remains a favourite. Great soloists indeed.


----------



## DavidA

Bach Mass in B minor

Karajan 1952

Amazing how relatively 'modern' this sounds


----------



## Zofia

DavidA said:


> Bach Mass in B minor
> 
> Karajan 1952
> 
> Amazing how relatively 'modern' this sounds


I often use Bach as the base for EDM works so well! Keep up the sacred music posts all love to see your choice.


----------



## philoctetes

Another Saturday morning, heavy rain coming soon they say... noted the Honegger posted by Fritz and I have to hear that. Le Roi David made a good impression recently from the Munch Edition... now hearing something on the calmer side, less soul-wrenching than the composer's motets...


----------



## Bix

DavidA said:


> Verdi Reqiuem / Reiner
> 
> Four great soloists


Looking forward to singing this in July


----------



## pmsummer

THE LAMENTATIONS OF JEREMIAH
*Thomas Tallis*
The Hilliard Ensemble

_ECM_


----------



## Ianinmaschera

Was listening to this earlier in the week.










The Missa Praeter rerum seriem by De Rore is particularly splendid and well it's The Tallis Scholars so it's going to sound superb.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Bach, _BWV 57 Selig ist der Mann_, Laszlo Polgar






Followed by, Excerpt from BWV 110, Matthias Goerne


----------



## JosefinaHW

...and now it's back to my ear training exercises....


----------



## Ianinmaschera

Been spending tonight with youtube and choral goodness, firstly there was this splendid performance of Pergolesi's Stabat Mater, which I'd not heard before, and blimey it's beautiful:


----------



## Ianinmaschera

And then I'm now watching Janáček's Glagolithic Mass, which is very different to what I'm used to rom a choral Mass:


----------



## Jacck

Ianinmaschera said:


> Been spending tonight with youtube and choral goodness, firstly there was this splendid performance of Pergolesi's Stabat Mater, which I'd not heard before, and blimey it's beautiful:


try the version with Freni, Berganza, Gracis, Mackerras. The best one I heard.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

I just bought a FLAC download of this wonderful three-disc set from Jordi Savall, _Maestros del Siglo de Oro_:









Currently listening to a new work on me, the Officium Defunctorum by Morales. Beautifully sung here.


----------



## pmsummer

OCKEGHEM
_Requiem - Missa 'Mi-mi' - Missa Prolationum_
*Johannes Ockeghem*
Hilliard Ensemble
Paul Hillier - director
_
Virgin Veritas_


----------



## Ianinmaschera

Had this playing in the car for today's commuting and splendid it was too, slightly different from what I usually go for and all the better for that.










Grzegorz Gerwazy Gorczycki
Missa Rorate
The Sixteen conducted by Eamonn Dougan.


----------



## Scott in PA

Recently watched this magnificent performance of the Monteverdi 1610 Vespers. The use of imaginative lighting and the antiphonal positioning of the soloists enhanced the performance. The singers and ensemble were excellent.


----------



## Biwa

Anton Bruckner:

Mass No. 2 in E minor
Motets

SWR Vokalensamble, Stuttgart
Marcus Creed (conductor)


----------



## Biwa

Marc-Antoine Charpentier:

Messe a 8 voices
Te Deum a 8 voices

Le Concert Spirituel
Hervé Niquet (conductor)


----------



## Ianinmaschera

So, had Biber's Missa Salsburgensis playing today and great scott what a belter. Definitely leaps up my favourite masses listings - we're talking just behind JSB's Mass in B Minor for me, YMMV but there were go - Biber's Reqiuem in A Minor tomorrow, so can't wait 

It's the Ton Koopman recording on Erato


----------



## pmsummer

MESSE DE NOSTRE DAME
*Guillaume de Machaut*
Ensemble Gilles Binchoit
Dominique Vellard - director
_
Brilliant Classics_

3 CD set via _Cantus_


----------



## Biwa

El Cant de la Sibilla - Catalunya

Montserrat Figueras (soprano)
La Capella Reial de Catalunya
Jordi Savall (direction)


----------



## Taggart

An excellent collection of chant, antiphons and songs in praise of Our Lady beautifully sung.


----------



## Biwa

Maurice Duruflé:

Requiem
Four Motets
Messe Cum Jubilo

Patricia Bardon (soprano)
Ashley Riches (bass-baritone)
Choir of Kings College, Cambridge
Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment
Stephen Cleobury (conductor)

Recently I've been listening to some different recordings of Duruflé's beautiful choral music. The other day I picked up this lovely performance of the 1961 version of the requiem with a small orchestra, which definitely changes the mood of the piece. There are still quiet, meditative moments with just the organ and chorus, though. And the boys' angelic voices are a nice alternative.


----------



## haydnguy

-------------------------------------------------

Now...


----------



## JosefinaHW

Another gorgeous performance by Gerald Finley! 'Just uploaded by Medici.TV Puccini, _Messa di Gloria_, Gerald Finley, Benjamin Bernheim (new to me), Antonio Pappano (I am grateful for all that he has done for CM)

This is a clip. I am about to watch the full performance.


----------



## philoctetes

Still exploring their fabulous La Rue and now this coming next month. On a roll baby...


----------



## haydnguy

Now.....


----------



## haydnguy

Now...


----------



## Biwa

Flos virginum, Motets of the 15th Century

1. Johannes BRASSART (c.1400-1455) O rex Frerice - In tuo advent 
2. Johannes TOURANT (fl.1450-1470) O florens rosa 
3. John (?) FOREST (fl c.1430-50) Anima mea liquefacta est 
4. Johannes de SARTO (fl.c1430-40) Romanorum rex 
5. Johannes MARTINI (c.1430-1497) Flos virinum 
6. ANON (Nikolaus Leopold Codex) O propugnator 
7. Johannes PUILLOIS (d.1478) Flos de Spina 
8. ANON (Nikolaus Leopold Codex) Ave Mundi spes/In Gottes Namen 
9. Guillaume DUFAY (c.1397-1474) Missa S.Georgii: Alleluia 
10. ANON (Trent Codices) Dies est letitie 
11. ANON O beata infantia 
12. Ludovicus KRAFFT (fl.c.1460) Novus annus 
13. Johannes ROULLT (fl.c.1435-45) Laus tibi 
14. ANON (Trent Codices) Advenisti desiderabilis 
15. KRAFFT Terribilis est 
16. ANON (Trent Codices) Christus surrexit

Stimmwerck
David Erler (counter-tenor)


----------



## Dorsetmike

Monteverdi Vespers, from San Marco Venice, originally broadcast by BBC 1990; 1h30m duration maybe save for the evening.

[video]https://www.amazon.co.uk/Vespro-Della-Beata-Vergine-Monteverdi/dp/B000084HAJ/ref=sr_1_cc_1?s=aps&ie=UTF8&qid=1552741675&sr=1-1-catcorr&keywords=monteverdi+vespers+DVD[/video]


----------



## Biwa

Dorsetmike said:


> Monteverdi Vespers, from San Marco Venice, originally broadcast by BBC 1990; 1h30m duration maybe save for the evening.
> 
> [video]https://www.amazon.co.uk/Vespro-Della-Beata-Vergine-Monteverdi/dp/B000084HAJ/ref=sr_1_cc_1?s=aps&ie=UTF8&qid=1552741675&sr=1-1-catcorr&keywords=monteverdi+vespers+DVD[/video]


Wonderful performance! I've never seen the video but I've loved the CDs for almost 30 years! :angel:


----------



## pmsummer

CREATOR SPIRITUS
_Veni Creator - The Deer's Cry - Psalom - Most Holy Mother of God - Solfeggio - My Heart's in the Highlands - Peace Upon You, Jerusalem - Ein Wallfahrtslied - Morning Star - Stabat Mater_
*Arvo Pärt*
Theatre of Voices
Ars Nova Copenhagen
NYYD Quartet
Paul Hillier - director
Christopher Bowers-Broadbent - organ

_Harmonia Mundi USA_


----------



## Barbebleu

O Quam Gloriosum - Tomas Luis de Victoria. Glorious indeed.


----------



## Duncan

In order of personal preference... One of my favourite works as I never fail to hear something with each listening that I had not heard before.

Superb thread - allow me to express my gratitude for its creation - :tiphat:


----------



## Duncan

This is a link to the complete release -


----------



## Jacck

Mollie John said:


> View attachment 114665
> 
> 
> This is a link to the complete release -


one of my favorite Renaissance (and possibly all time) masses. Your link is inaccessible in my country, though there are other versions on youtbe


----------



## DavidA

Mozart Mass in C minor / Karajan


----------



## Duncan

In 1833 Mendelssohn staged Handel's "Israel in Egypt", wrote a new overture (have to admire his brass on that one, eh?), re-orchestrated Handel's score, and thus may be charitably thought of as being somewhat less than authentic.

Technically it is a "period instrument" recording with Robert King using instrumentation from Mendelssohn's time rather than Handel's and as you'll hear, the singing style is that of the 19th rather than the 18th century and while a coupling of Baroque and Romantic stylings should be somewhat disconcerting I personally find this performance to be one of my favourites and one that I return to more frequently than the Gardiner/Monteverdi Choir/English Baroque Soloists version.

Link to the complete performance - 




My apologies in advance if the links do not work in your country - but a search in your own country's version of YouTube often will bring up a version that has been licensed for your present residence.


----------



## eugeneonagain

I'm listening to the overture now.


----------



## JosefinaHW

eugeneonagain said:


> I'm listening to the overture now.


It is very nice to see you posting in this thread, Eugene! Maybe you have been here before but I haven't been here for a while. I am listening to the unabridged audio book of Anthony Tomassini's Indispensable COmposers. Last night listened to the chapter on Handel. So much music there and an interesting man. Have you read any biographies of Handel? Are u just starting to explore more of his vocal music? Posting from my phone: apologize for abbreviations, etc..


----------



## eugeneonagain

I'm not not a great vocal music fan, but Handel's _Rinaldo_ is one of the few vocal works I've watched live and of which I have a recording. The other is Purcell's _Dido and Aeneas_.

I painted Handel as part of huge music mural we painted at school. He ended up looking more like Oliver Cromwell in a bad wig. I know about Handel's life, but never read any biographies. I visited Handel's house though, when the museum opened.


----------



## flamencosketches

Getting into a bit of sacred music lately. Starting with the big ones, Mozart's Requiem, Ave Verum Corpus, and Great Mass in C minor, Beethoven's Missa solemnis. Some others I've been enjoying include Handel's Dixit Dominus, Josquin's Missa Pange Lingua, Haydn's Nelson Mass, Bach's cantata Christ lag in Todesbanden, Monteverdi's Vespro della beata vergine. Great stuff all of it.


----------



## Biwa

Sacred Songs of France, Vol. 1

Léonin - Hæc dies
Pérotin - Vidérunt omnes
Josquin des Prez - Benedícta es cælórum Regína; Miserére mei, Deus
Loyset Compère - Crux triúmphans
Jean Mouton - Quærámus cum pastóribus Verbum; Ave María
Antoine de Févin - Sancta Trínitas
Elzéar Genet - Gábriel ángelus locútus est Maríæ
Pierre Passereau - Unde véniet auxílium mihi
Jachet of Mantua - O vos omnes
François Dulot - María Magdaléne
Pierre de Manchicourt - Cæcília virgo gloriósa
Thoinot d'Arbeau - Jésus nait tendre et blême
Claude Goudimel - Glória in excélsis
Eustache du Caurroy - Noël! Sors de ton lit

Gloriae Dei Cantores
Elizabeth Patterson


----------



## DavidA

Bach Magnificat / Herreweghe


----------



## Duncan

eugeneonagain said:


> I'm listening to the overture now.


Genuinely hope that you enjoyed Mendelssohn's overture to Handel's Israel in Egypt and was curious as to whether you think that its antecedents can be heard in the Hebrides concert overture...

"Israel in Egypt, HWV 54 (Sung in German) (Version by F. Mendelssohn) : Overture · The King's Consort"






"Mendelssohn Overture 'The Hebrides' | Sir John Eliot Gardiner"


----------



## Duncan

Link to complete album -






Favourite tracks -

"Prélude - Cantique, tiré de l'Imitation de Jésus-Christ" -






"Pater noster" -


----------



## Marinera

Mollie John said:


> View attachment 114662
> 
> 
> View attachment 114664
> 
> 
> View attachment 114663
> 
> 
> In order of personal preference... One of my favourite works as I never fail to hear something with each listening that I had not heard before.
> 
> Superb thread - allow me to express my gratitude for its creation - :tiphat:


Ooooh...my heart be still. My favourite Biber's sonatas and all in one post. Only for me it would be a tie between Podger and Manze, and Holloway would be in the third place.


----------



## Duncan

*"Abbess Hildegard of Bingen - A feather on the breath of God"*

Emma Kirkby (soprano)
Gothic Voices, Christopher Page


----------



## pmsummer

ACANTUS
_Sacred *"Songs of the People"* from Medieval Italy_
Acantus
_
Gimell_


----------



## JosefinaHW

Bach, _St. John Passion Ritualization_, Anniversary Performance, Simon Rattle, Berlin Philharmonic

Bryn Terfel was supposed to perform but I don't know why he didn't. He would have been a great Pilate.

https://www.digitalconcerthall.com/...ann sebastian bach/conductor_sir simon rattle


----------



## pmsummer

LE JEU DES PÈLERINS D'EMMAÜS
_A Liturgical Drama XII. C._
Ensemble Organum
*Marcel Pérès* - director
_
Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## pmsummer

VITA
_Lutheran funeral hymns for solo voice, recorded inside Tomba Emmanuelle_
*Unni Løvlid* - unaccompanied vocal, with echo
_
Heilo_


----------



## Duncan

*Hummel - Masses Volume 1*

Susan Gritton (soprano)
Collegium Musicum 90, Richard Hickox









*Hummel - Masses Volume 2*

Susan Gritton (soprano), Ann Murray (mezzo-soprano), James Gilchrist (tenor), Stephen Varcoe (baritone)
Collegium Musicum 90, Richard Hickox


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I was so modern today, that I downloaded Mass no. 6 by Schubert from spotify to my phone, and heard it in the car via bluetooth  Oh, it was fantastic, Abbado conducting.


----------



## Biwa

The Chants of Angels - Gloriae Dei Cantores Schola


----------



## JosefinaHW

The time is fast approaching. Bach, _St. John Passion_ BWV 245

Helmuth Rilling, Stuttgart Bach Collegium, Matthias Goerne

Playlist:

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_n6KCknb6ioj8XPesWTEkon2BhoEHbSEpQ


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Just out on the Alia Vox label, Jordi Savall with a hugely enjoyable reconstruction of Bach's missing _Markus Passion_:


----------



## philoctetes

New BF release arrived yesterday, listening to Maria Zart now. $30 for only 2 masses and 94 minutes seems a bit tight and I hope it's not a trend. Last year's De La Rue contained 4 masses spanning 129 minutes for the same price.

Musically La Rue, a personal favorite, sounds like the better composer as well. This Obrecht release may not be essential in the sense that it won't make me forget about the Tallis and Sound & Fury alternatives.

One sleeper in their catalog is the Bauldewyn feauring low voices and an almost raga-like style of polyphony and it's tempting me into yet more materialistic urges. Help!!!

PS I may have been to harsh on first impression as the Agnus Dei is very effective... the way BF stretches out the vocal lines... with Tallis this mass has momentum, with BF it is more hypnotic...


----------



## JosefinaHW

Dvorak, _Requiem_, Herreweghe


----------



## JosefinaHW

Bach, _Ich habe genug_ BWV 82, Matthias Goerne


----------



## JosefinaHW

Monteverdi, _Vespro della Beata Vergine,_ J. E. Gardiner, San Marco, Venice, 1990


----------



## DavidA

Mozart Mass in C minor / Gardiner


----------



## DavidA

Bach St Matthew Passion / Jacobs


----------



## Duncan

*Guy Cutting (tenor), Emma Tring (soprano), Francesca Millar (soprano), Isabelle Blain (alto), Samuel Costello (tenor), Freddie Crowley (bass), Nicholas Trapp (bass)
Choir of Merton College, Oxford, Benjamin Nicholas*

_Gramophone Magazine
April 2019
Editor's Choice_


----------



## Rogerx

Bruckner: Derde Mis in f, 'Grote' - Radio Filharmonisch Orkest & Groot Omroepkoor -


----------



## Roger Knox

*Perotin - Viderunt omnes; Notre Dame Catherdal*






Pérotin - Vidérunt omnes









Yesterday's tragic loss prompted some people to pray and listen to Léonin and Pérotin, composers of the Notre Dame School. Now being Holy Week the painting La déscente de St.-Esprit (The descent of the Holy Spirit) is premature, but Pentecost or Whitsunday comes later this spring.


----------



## Rogerx

Handel: Joshua (COMPLETE)
From yesterday.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven - CHRISTUS AM ÖLBERGE - OP 85 - Christ on the Mount of Olives


----------



## Tasto solo

With the "Triduum Sacrum" of 2019 upon us, for all those, like me, who are tired of hearing the over-hyped Bach passions and are looking for something else of equivalent devotional substance, I recommend the following works by sadly forgotten giants who were intimately woven into the "Bach story":

1. Christoph Graupner: The man chosen ahead of Bach for the Thomaskantor position but who remained in his position in Darmstadt instead wrote a ton of cantatas for holy week. Almost all of them are brilliant and reveal a style as unique as Bach's and, in my view, equally devotional, though in a different way (more of a textural than tuneful approach). Some of these cantatas have been cleverly arranged into passion-like groups and performed on 3 wonderful CDs by Ex Tempore and the Barockorchester Mannheimer Hofkapelle directed by Florian Heyerick. The first two disks can also be found on Spotify.

Disk 1 https://www.chandos.net/products/reviews/CX_5071

Disk 2 https://www.chandos.net/products/catalogue/CX%205170

Disk 3 (released just a few weeks ago!):
https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/cpo/detail/-/art/christoph-graupner-passions-kantaten-vol-3/hnum/8977552?lang=en

This is all wonderful music. One of the many highlights for me is the Aria "Schwert und Stangen, starke Scharen fangen Jesum nicht" (Rough translation: "The mob, with their swords and spears, can't catch Jesus") on the first disc (It is part of the cantata "Christus der uns selig macht"). It mocks the strength of the weapons in the form of swooping strings with a solo oboe basically doing the musical equivalent of "nah nah-nah nah nah - you can't get me" and the soloist repeatedly singing "no no, you can't catch him". In the central section of the da capo aria the concept of love as the only chains binding Jesus' hands are depicted by intricate "chainlinks" spun by the solo oboe against shimmering strings. I find this whole aria to be mesmerising and spiritually uplifting, but not in an over the top way.

2. Gottlob Harrer: The man who directly followed Bach as Thomaskantor (though sadly only survived a couple of years into his tenure) wrote in around 1751 an absolutely brilliant setting of apparently his own German translation of Metastasio's hit "La Passione di Gesu Cristo" that had been set since the 1730 by a slew of mainly Italian composers. Although we don't know it for sure, one can speculate that Harrer's setting was for the first holy week following Bach's death as he seems to be keen to ease the Leipzig audience into the post-Bach period with a very Bachian fugal overture, a dramatic opening accompanied recitative (not unlike the dramatic scenes in some of Bach's passions) followed by a deeply moving opening aria which, from its texture and use of Oboe d'Amore seems to hark back to Bach but also to look forward to the upcoming classical style. After breaking the ice in this way Harrer then releases the full blown "Dresden style" that he must of acquired in his long years of training in that city which involved close connections with Bach's friends, Jan Dismas Zelenka and Johann Adolf Hasse. It seems that Harrer's passion has been performed only once in modern times, a performance in 2005 directed by the late Ludger Rémy. To our good fortune, that performance was recorded. Here it is - sadly the person who uploaded it to youtube very regrettably did not disable crossfade, so the start and end of tracks are blurred together - but this only negligibly tarnishes an absolutely gem of a work that absolutely must be performed and recorded in the future:






Conclusion: there is *much* more to late baroque holy week music than the (great, but thoroughly overplayed) Bach works.


----------



## pmsummer

LAMENTATIONS
_Holy Week in Provence_
*Bouzignac - Ceppede - Carpentras - Gilles - Vitre - Godolin - Gregorian chant*
Schola Cantorum of Boston
Boston Camerata
Joel Cohen - director
_
Apex_


----------



## pmsummer

TENEBRAE RESPONSORIA
*Don Carlo Gesualdo*
The Hilliard Ensemble
_
ECM New Series_


----------



## JosefinaHW

pmsummer said:


> TENEBRAE


Yes, the time is rapidly approaching now. I haven't decided what I will listen to before this night is over.


----------



## pmsummer

MUSIC FOR HOLY WEEK
*Anonymous*
_In Proportional Rhythm_
Schola Antiqua
Barbara Katherine Jones, John Blackley - directors
_
L'Oiseau Lyre Florilegium_


----------



## pmsummer

THE COMPLETE NARRATIVE WORKS (for Good Friday)
*Heinrich Schütz*
_Saint Luke Passion, SWV 480
Die sieben Worte unsers lieben Erlösers, SWV 478
Saint John Passion, SWV 481
Saint Matthew Passion, SWV 479_
Ars Nova Copenhagen
Concerto Copenhagen
Sirius Viols
Allan Rasmussen - organ
Paul Hillier - director
_
Dacapo_


----------



## haydnguy

Absolutely gorgeous

Listening now....


----------



## pmsummer

PASSIONSMUSIK
_O Bone Jesu, Fili Mariae_
*Heinrich Schütz*
_Membra Jesu Nostri_
*Dietrich Buxtehude*
The Monteverdi Choir
The English Baroque Soloists
Fretwork
John Eliot Gardiner - director
_
Archiv Produktion_


----------



## Duncan

*Link to complete album - *


----------



## Rogerx

Pilar Lorengar; Yvonne Minton; Luciano Pavarotti; Hans Sotin; "STABAT MATER"; Gioachino Rossini


----------



## JosefinaHW

Taking a break from _The Ring_ for a little bit. Simon Keenlyside and Bryn Terfel, _Ave Verum Corpus





_


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Friday... Good Friday... I listened to Bach's St. Matthew Passion:


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I always try to listen to Bach... if only a small bit... every Sunday. This Easter Sunday I listened to the Easter Oratorio:


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Most recently I gave this rather new composition/recording a listen:


----------



## pmsummer

INNOCENCE
_Innocence*, The Lamb*, Song for Athene, Tyger, Annunciation, Two Hymns_
*John Tavener*
William Blake* - text
Westminster Abbey Choir
English Chamber Orchestra
Martin Neary - conductor
Patricia Rozario - soprano
Leigh Nixon - tenor
Graham Titus - bass
Alice Neary - cello
Martin Baker - organ
_
Sony Classics_


----------



## pmsummer

AUFERSTEHUNGS-HISTORIE, SWV 50
*Heinrich Schütz*
Concerto Vocale
Rene Jacobs - director
_
Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Duncan

*Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ*

*Melbourne Symphony Orchestra & Chorus, Sir Andrew Davis*


----------



## deprofundis

Francisco De Canova Da Milano excellent naxos release of this great lutenist, Perhaps the theme of the night is renaissance Lute or i could listne to my Weiss lute 12 CDs box-set.Anyone into lute music or renaissance guitar rendition- 


Delete or remove the post to the right section Classical music currently listening


----------



## JosefinaHW

Dvorak, _Requiem_, Herreweghe


----------



## Potiphera




----------



## Biwa

Carlo Gesualdo

Motets from Sacracrum cantionum liber primus, 5vv

Tenebrae Responsories for Good Friday from Responsoria et alia ad Officium Hebdomadae Sanctae spectantia, 6vv


----------



## DavidA

Mendelssohn

Elijah this morning / McCreesh

Paulus this afternoon / Masur


----------



## Larkenfield

My sister-in-law was Estonian and she would have liked this:


----------



## zelenka

one of the greatest sacred music albums I've ever hear, it's on spotify and amazon


----------



## pmsummer

zelenka said:


> View attachment 117600
> 
> 
> one of the greatest sacred music albums I've ever hear, it's on spotify and amazon












Not sure if this is the new packaging or the old. Wonderful box set. I think this was my first Brilliant Classics purchase, and I had no idea what to expect, quality-wise. Very happy with the purchase.


----------



## zelenka

pmsummer said:


> Not sure if this is the new packaging or the old. Wonderful box.


the packaging doesn't matter , what's important is this heavenly recording. It's indescribably beautiful especially in CD 4 where Heinrich Isaac Missa Paschalis happens to be


----------



## Duncan

*JS Bach: Markus Passion *

*David Szigetvári, Raffaele Pe, Reinoud Van Mechelen, Marta Mathéu, Aina Albajar Sigalés, Konstantin Wolff, Javier Jiménez-Cuevas, Julián Millán, Simón Millán, Víctor Vilca, Víctor Sordo
Le Concert des Nations, La Capella Reial de Catalunya Jordi Savall*

"Created in Leipzig in March 1731 and then revised for the Holy Week of 1744, on a text by Christian Friedrich Henrici, aka Picander, the St Mark Passion was composed by Bach using existing works.

The autograph score is lost but recent musicological research shows that some pieces like the Funeral Ode BWV 198 or an aria from the cantata BWV 54 had been recycled.

Every performance is thus a reconstruction by the performing artist. Jordi Savall offers his own vision, made of subtle chiaroscuro, suffused with serenity and meditation."









*Charpentier: Histoires sacrées*

*Ensemble Correspondances, Sébastien Daucé*






"Marc-Antoine Charpentier is the only composer of the age of Louis XIV to have distinguished himself so remarkably in the genre of the 'sacred history': he wrote more than thirty such works, all composed after his residence in Italy.

Sébastien Daucé and the Ensemble Correspondances have carefully extracted from this outstanding corpus a number of gems that reflect both his experience in Rome (probably studying with Carissimi, the master of the oratorio) and the humanist concerns of an entire period.

Like a miniature opera, each piece relates an exemplary destiny, including several strong-willed women (Judith, Cecilia, Mary Magdalene) and a deep friendship put to the test (Mors Saülis and Jonathæ).


----------



## philoctetes

This just came in the mail. Good to have the complete pair.


----------



## Guest

Mollie John said:


> View attachment 117614
> 
> 
> *JS Bach: Markus Passion *
> 
> *David Szigetvári, Raffaele Pe, Reinoud Van Mechelen, Marta Mathéu, Aina Albajar Sigalés, Konstantin Wolff, Javier Jiménez-Cuevas, Julián Millán, Simón Millán, Víctor Vilca, Víctor Sordo
> Le Concert des Nations, La Capella Reial de Catalunya Jordi Savall*
> 
> "Created in Leipzig in March 1731 and then revised for the Holy Week of 1744, on a text by Christian Friedrich Henrici, aka Picander, the St Mark Passion was composed by Bach using existing works.
> 
> The autograph score is lost but recent musicological research shows that some pieces like the Funeral Ode BWV 198 or an aria from the cantata BWV 54 had been recycled.
> 
> Every performance is thus a reconstruction by the performing artist. Jordi Savall offers his own vision, made of subtle chiaroscuro, suffused with serenity and meditation."
> 
> View attachment 117615
> 
> 
> *Charpentier: Histoires sacrées*
> 
> *Ensemble Correspondances, Sébastien Daucé*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Marc-Antoine Charpentier is the only composer of the age of Louis XIV to have distinguished himself so remarkably in the genre of the 'sacred history': he wrote more than thirty such works, all composed after his residence in Italy.
> 
> Sébastien Daucé and the Ensemble Correspondances have carefully extracted from this outstanding corpus a number of gems that reflect both his experience in Rome (probably studying with Carissimi, the master of the oratorio) and the humanist concerns of an entire period.
> 
> Like a miniature opera, each piece relates an exemplary destiny, including several strong-willed women (Judith, Cecilia, Mary Magdalene) and a deep friendship put to the test (Mors Saülis and Jonathæ).


I am a huge Savall fan, especially with his Bach, but have not yet heard this recording. Do you recommend it?


----------



## Biwa

J.S. Bach

St Mark Passion (reconstructed Andreas Fischer)

Katherina Müller (soprano)
Jan Börner (alto)
Matthias Bleidorn (tenor)
Manfred Bittner (bass)
Richard Logiewa (Christus)
Cantorey St. Catharinen
Bell'arte Salzburg
Andreas Fischer (conductor)


----------



## JosefinaHW

Biwa said:


> View attachment 117756
> 
> 
> J.S. Bach
> 
> St Mark Passion (reconstructed Andreas Fischer)
> 
> Katherina Müller (soprano)
> Jan Börner (alto)
> Matthias Bleidorn (tenor)
> Manfred Bittner (bass)
> Richard Logiewa (Christus)
> Cantorey St. Catharinen
> Bell'arte Salzburg
> Andreas Fischer (conductor)


I've been holding off on purchasing this. Irrational, really.


----------



## philoctetes

DrMike said:


> I am a huge Savall fan, especially with his Bach, but have not yet heard this recording. Do you recommend it?


Also a Savall fan and thought this deserved a response... so after hearing a few tracks on Spotify, my answer would be no. It sounds unfinished to me, the instrumentation is off-balance or something, and some tracks sound too familiar. The vocal soloists are OK if you like countertenors. But hear for yourself if you can.


----------



## Guest

I have his recording of the B Minor Mass, and it isn't high on my list. I think I prefer him more for instrumental Bach, and not vocal. Oh well. Still, though, I think I have some of his recordings of Biber's masses that I really enjoy.


----------



## philoctetes

DrMike said:


> I have his recording of the B Minor Mass, and it isn't high on my list. I think I prefer him more for instrumental Bach, and not vocal. Oh well. Still, though, I think I have some of his recordings of Biber's masses that I really enjoy.


Agreed. His excellence in more folkish vocals do not carry over well in Bach even though he's great with Art of Fugue etc. For a good recent release by Jordi, try Terpsichore or Musica Nova. I also like the music in the Ibn Batutta set but can do without the recits.


----------



## Guest

Ah yes, almost forgot the first Savall recording I ever heard was his Istanbul, and loved it.


----------



## pmsummer

MAGNUM MYSTERIUM II
_Sacred Music 15th-20th c._
*Various Composers
Various Performers*
Ellen Holmes - curator
_
Celestial Harmonies_ via _Teldec_


----------



## pmsummer

MEXICAN BAROQUE
Responsorio Segundo, Dixit Dominus, Mass in D major
Ignacio de Jerusalem
Sol-fa de Pedro, Hieremiae Prophete lamentationes, Celebren publiquen
Manuel de Zumaya
Chanticleer
Chanticleer Sinfonia
Joseph Jennings - conductor

Teldec - Das Alte Werk


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

DrMike said:


> I am a huge Savall fan, especially with his Bach, but have not yet heard this recording. Do you recommend it?


I certainly can. This reconstructed "St Mark Passion" was a highlight of my Easter listening.


----------



## philoctetes

Let's see if this spotify link works...






Oh well... De La Rue - Sound & Fury


----------



## Biwa

JosefinaHW said:


> I've been holding off on purchasing this. Irrational, really.


It may be unfinished, but it's definitely a 'must' listen for anyone who loves Bach's music. :tiphat:


----------



## pmsummer

FRAGMENTS
_The fragmented survival of the distant musical past in manuscript collections which are often in incomplete or damaged condition, and to the fragmentation of Christianity into Eastern Orthodoxy and Western Catholicism._
*Anonymous - Perotinus - Matteo Da Perugia - Antonio Zachara da Teramo - Manuel Gazes - John Plousiadenos*
Theatre of Voices
Paul Hillier - director
_
Harmonia Mundi USA_


----------



## eugeneonagain

A modernist composer with a strong tradition of Italian Renaissance/baroque in his development. Gian Francesca Malipiero: San Francesco d'Assisi (1920)


----------



## pmsummer

GLORIA
*Antonio Vivaldi*
STABAT MATER
*Giovanni Battista Pergolesi*
Arnold Schoenberg Choir
Concentus musicus Wien
Nikolaus Harnoncourt - conductor
_
Teldec - Das Alte Werk_


----------



## infracave

I really like Johann Hermann Schein's Quem Vidistis Pastores.
Beautiful work using polychoral technique.


----------



## pmsummer

LE MANUSCRIT DU PUY
Monodic and polyphonic chant and motets,12th-16th centuries
Cathedral of Le Puy-en-Velay
Ensemble Gilles Binchois
Dominique Vellard - direction

Virgin Classics


----------



## zelenka

This is a must for every sacred music/renaissance lover


----------



## JosefinaHW

Vivaldi, _Stabat Mater RV 621_, Franco Fagioli


----------



## JosefinaHW

Mozart, _Mass in C Minor,_ K427, Gardiner

Barbara Bonney, soprano
Anne Sofie von Otter, mezzo-soprano
Anthony Rolfe Johnson, tenor
Alastair Miles, bass


----------



## infracave

pmsummer said:


> LE MANUSCRIT DU PUY
> Monodic and polyphonic chant and motets,12th-16th centuries
> Cathedral of Le Puy-en-Velay
> Ensemble Gilles Binchois
> Dominique Vellard - direction
> 
> Virgin Classics


Awesome. Both the recording and the location of the recording/manuscript.

I went to Le Puy en Velais last summer - hard to find a more medieval place.


----------



## pmsummer

CANTATAS
BWV 140, BMV 147
Johann Sebastian Bach
Ruth Holton - soprano
Michael Chance - countertenor
Anthony Rolfe Johnson - tenor
Stephen Varcoe - bass
Monteverdi Choir
English Baroque Soloists
John Eliot Gardiner - director
_
Archiv_


----------



## Duncan

*Ceremony & Devotion
Music for the Tudors*
*The Sixteen, Harry Christophers*

*Link to complete album - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL9-yw-rsm-oRw5YTqdcS07eVhOmLC2hDf


----------



## Duncan

*Star of Heaven
The Eton Choirbook Legacy*
*The Sixteen, Harry Christophers*

*Link to complete album - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_m-iAN65D-kQDueWPpKseisTjpLXAl7Mbk


----------



## JosefinaHW

Vivaldi, _Stabat Mater_, Franco Fagioli


----------



## philoctetes

A break from the early Franco-Flemish


----------



## Joe B

philoctetes said:


> A break from the early Franco-Flemish
> 
> View attachment 119005


I'm still working on understanding/appreciating Schnittke's "Psalms of Repentance".....not an easy piece of music to grasp on a few listens (at least not for me). Part's "Magnificat & Nunc Dimittis" are much more "user friendly".


----------



## pmsummer

Great stuff, but used as sort of a 'Sacred Muzak' when I load both discs on the CD changer.










MAGNUM MYSTERIUM II
_Sacred Music 15th-20th c._
*Many and Various Composers*
Many and Various Performers
Ellen Holmes - curator
_
Celestial Harmonies_ via _Teldec_


----------



## pmsummer

MISSA GLORIA TIBI TRINITAS
_Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - Leroy Kyrie - Dum transisset Sabbatum_
*John Taverner* (c1490-1545)
The Tallis Scholars
Peter Phillips - director
_
Gimell_


----------



## JosefinaHW

Pergolesi, _Stabat Mater_, Philippe Jaroussky & Emöke Barath, Nathalie Stutzmann


----------



## Biwa

Claudio Monteverdi:

Salve Regina, Laetatus sum, Magnificat

The King's Consort
Robert King (conductor)


----------



## pmsummer

MUSIKALISCHE EXEQUIEN
_Motetten und Konzerte_
*Heinrich Schütz*
The Monteverdi Choir
The English Baroque Soloists
His Majesties Sagbutts and Cornetts
John Elliot Gardiner - director
_
Archiv Produktion_


----------



## Biwa

Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus di Praga, RV 595
Mozart: Dixit & Magnificat, KV 193
Handel: Dixit Dominus, HWV 232

Marta Matheu, Hanna Bayodi-Hirt (sopranos)
Anthony Roth Costanzo (countertenor)
Makoto Sakurada (tenor)
Furio Zanasi (baritone)
La Capella Reial de Catalunya
Le Concert des Nations
Jordi Savall (conductor)


----------



## Duncan

*Benevolo: Missa Si Deus Pro Nobis & Magnificat*

*Le Concert Spirituel, Hervé Niquet*


----------



## pmsummer

THE LAST SLEEP OF THE VIRGIN 
- _A Veneration: for String Quartet and Handbells_
THE HIDDEN TREASURE
*John Tavener*
SUMMA
FRATRES
*Arvo Pärt*
Chilingirian Quartet
_
Virgin Classics_


----------



## pmsummer

FRAGMENTS
_The fragmented survival of the distant musical past in manuscript collections which are often in incomplete or damaged condition, and to the fragmentation of Christianity into Eastern Orthodoxy and Western Catholicism._
*Anonymous - Perotinus - Matteo Da Perugia - Antonio Zachara da Teramo - Manuel Gazes - John Plousiadenos*
Theatre of Voices
Paul Hillier - director
_
Harmonia Mundi USA_


----------



## jenspen

Only the Ton Koopman recording


----------



## Biwa

Luigi Boccherini:

Stabat Mater
Symphony in D major

Núria Rial (soprano)
orchester le phénix


----------



## pmsummer

VISIONS AND MIRACLES
_Gallician and Latin Sacred Songs from 13th-century Spain_
*Cantigas de Santa Maria - Las Huelgas Codex*
Ensemble Alcatraz
_
Nonesuch_


----------



## Joe B

pmsummer said:


> VISIONS AND MIRACLES
> _Gallician and Latin Sacred Songs from 13th-century Spain_
> *Cantigas de Santa Maria - Las Huelgas Codex*
> Ensemble Alcatraz
> _
> Nonesuch_


An excellent disc!


----------



## pmsummer

A FEATHER ON THE BREATH OF GOD
_Sequences and Hymns_
*Abbess Hildegard of Bingen*
Gothic Voices
Emma Kirkby - soprano
Christopher Page - director
_
Hyperion_


----------



## pmsummer

KISS OF PEACE
_Songs from the Dendermonde Manuscript_
*Hildegard von Bingen*
PER-SONAT
Sabine Lutzenberger - soprano, bells
Baptiste Romain - medieval vielles, bowed lyre
_
Christophorus_


----------



## ECraigR

Olivier Messiaen’s Messe de la Pentecote, performed by Jolanda Zwoferink on Prestare.

I heard a performance at the cathedral I attend, performed on Pentecost, and it’s been with me ever since.


----------



## Guest

Victoria - Requiem
Peter Phillips and the Tallis Scholars


----------



## pmsummer

ANIMA MEA
_Sacred Music of the Middle Ages_
*Anonymous - Hildegard von Bingen - St. Gallen - St. Francis*
Ensemble Cosmedin
Stephanie Hass, Christoph Haas - directors, voice, instruments
_
Naxos_


----------



## Ralfy




----------



## Jacck

Rodion Shchedrin "The Sealed Angel"


----------



## pmsummer

IKOS
*Henryk Górecki - Arvo Pärt - John Tavener - Gregorian Chant*
Choir of King's College, Cambridge
Stephen Cleobury - director
_
EMI_


----------



## millionrainbows

That "Ikos" CD is good, especially the Taverner piece with the children's voices.

Mozart Requiem, K. 626. Vienna State Opera Orchestra and Vienna Academy Chorus, Hermann Scherchen, cond. You can't go wrong with this personnel. I love this MCA Double-Decker series of historical recordings. The other disc is more sacred choral works by Mozart, with Rene Liebowitz conducting, and Haydn's Seven Last Words conducted by Scherchen. The First Church of The Final Judgement! AHHHHhh save us! All angst and ire, fear and diminished sonorities, dark minorish cadences. Awesome power, the Chorus is more powerful than you are, YOU ARE SENTENCED! Now die, succumb to the sleep of death...


----------



## mikeh375

Britten's War Requiem. Not heard it for a few years, but was reminded to hear it again seeing it mentioned on another thread. I was blown away yet again by the overwhelming emotional power of it. I have Britten's own recording of it and the score. Conceptually brilliant and written with such compositional virtuosity, invention and musicality, the piece is a tour de force with a message that will forever resonate. A modern Masterpiece that transcends time and place.

(...although not according to Stravinsky, who, on being told of its great success said "well it can't be any good then"...composers eh?)


----------



## Duncan

Johanna Winkel (soprano), Sophie Harmsen (mezzo-soprano), Sebastian Kohlhepp (tenor), Arttu Kataja (bass)
Kammerchor Stuttgart, Hofkapelle Stuttgart, Frieder Bernius


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

mikeh375 said:


> Britten's War Requiem. Not heard it for a few years, but was reminded to hear it again seeing it mentioned on another thread. I was blown away yet again by the overwhelming emotional power of it.


I was lucky to attend a live performance of the War Requiem at the Festival Hall in the mid-1980s, with Julia Varady, Robert Tear and Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau and the Philharmonia conducted by Andrew Davis. I'd always found this work a masterpiece, but this was extra special due to having the next best thing to Peter Pears in the tenor part, and the legendary DFD for whom the baritone part was written. (Of course, Varady was excellent, too.) To cap it all, I had a front row seat directly in front of Fischer-Dieskau, the mere memory of whose performance continues to send shivers up my spine.


----------



## pmsummer

SWEET HARMONY
_Masses and Motets_
*John Dunstable*
Tonus Peregrinus
Antony Pitts - director
_
Naxos_


----------



## pmsummer

RENAISSANCE OF THE SPIRIT
_The Music of Orlando di Lasso and His Contemporaries_
*Di Lasso - Dufay - Dutetre - Clemens non Papa - Rogier - Willaert - Gombert - De Monte - Ciconia - De Févin*
I Fiamminghi - orchestral ensemble
Rudolf Werthen - conductor
Cappella Currende - vocal ensemble
Erik van Nevel - conductor
_
Telarc_


----------



## PaoloM

What makes a music sacred? 
Its sound? Sacred is something the church has a say if I remember right.


----------



## pmsummer

VIGILIA
_All-Night Vigil in Memory of St. John the Baptist for mixed choir and soloists_
*Einojuhani Rautavaara*
Finnish Radio Chamber Choir
Timo Nuoranne - conductor
Petteri Salomaa - baritone
Jyrki Korhonen - bass
Lilli Paasikivi - mezzo-soprano
Pia Freund - soprano
Topi Lehtipuu - tenor

_Ondine_


----------



## haydnguy

If some of this isn't religious music please let me know and I'll move my posting to another thread. Thanks.


----------



## Rogerx

haydnguy said:


> If some of this isn't religious music please let me know and I'll move my posting to another thread. Thanks.


I do think Bourdon or Deprofundis can answer your question.


----------



## Joe B

haydnguy said:


> If some of this isn't religious music please let me know and I'll move my posting to another thread. Thanks.





Rogerx said:


> I do think Bourdon or Deprofundis can answer your question.


There's no need to move the post.......it's religious.


----------



## Rogerx

Joe B said:


> There's no need to move the post.......it's religious.


How on earth could I forgot mention your name....


----------



## pmsummer

SONG FOR ATHENE
SUYATI
_and other choral works_
*John Tavener*
Choir of St. John's College, Cambridge
Christopher Robinson - choir director, organist
_
Naxos_


----------



## Barbebleu

Heinrich Ignatz Franz von Biber - Mystery Sonata No. 4. 

Wonderful.


----------



## starthrower

Barbebleu said:


> Heinrich Ignatz Franz von Biber - Mystery Sonata No. 4.
> 
> Wonderful.


Thanks for mentioning this work. I've never listened to Biber before but these sonatas are some of the most expressive baroque pieces I've encountered recently.


----------



## pmsummer

ALLEGRI-MISERERE
_Favorite Anthems of The Anglican Church_
*Parry - Schubert - Barber - Bach - Allegri - Franck - Purcell - Mozart - Vaughan Williams*
The Choir of Trinity College Cambridge
Richard Marlow - director
Philip Rushforth, Silas Standage - organ
_
Conifer Classics_


----------



## Joe B

Stephen Layton leading The Choir of Trinity College, Cambridge in choral music by Pawel Lukaszewski:


----------



## Gallus




----------



## pmsummer

VESPRO DELLA BEATA VERGINE
_Second Vespers for the Feast of the Annunciation of the Blessed Virgin_
*Chiara Margarita Cozzolani*
Hannke van Proosdij - organ
John Dorenburg - violone
David Tayler - theorbo
Magnificat - vocal ensemble
Warren Stewart - director
_
Musica Omnia_


----------



## pmsummer

MISSA "ET ECCE TERRA MOTUS"
SEQUENTIA "DIES IRAE, DIES ILLA"
*Antoine Brumel*
Huelgas Ensemble
Paul van Nevel - general direction
_
Sony Classical_


----------



## Biwa

Georg Friedrich Händel

Ode for St. Cecilia's Day HWV 76
Concerto for Organ No. 13 in F major HWV 295
Coronation Anthems HWV 258 "Zadok the Priest"

Francesco Cera
Julia Gooding
Jeremy Ovenden
Coro della Radio Svizzera
I Barocchisti
Diego Fasolis (conductor)


----------



## pmsummer

MISSA MEDIA VITA IN MORTE SUMUS
*Nicolas Gombert*
The Hilliard Ensemble

_ECM New Series_


----------



## philoctetes

Gramophon award-winner in Early Music... I like the sopranos


----------



## Biwa

Claudio Monteverdi: Vespers

Cantar Lontano
Marco Mencoboni (conductor)


----------



## Duncan

*Messes de Barcelone et d'Apt*

*Ensemble Gilles Binchois*

*Link to complete album - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_lJqEA8aLdt9TkLBAEBF7TlgKlfCRnTUCM









*Fons luminis: Codex Las Huelgas (Sacred Vocal Music from the 13th Century)*

*Ensemble Gilles Binchois 
Dominique Vellard*

*Link to complete album - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_mM5cF7TBh7WGc-iTpkx52v4GWfN65QWlk


----------



## Duncan

*Isaac: Missa 'Virgo prudentissima'*

*Ensemble Gilles Binchois, Dominique Vellard*

*Link to complete album -*

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_ksuafK_VmZBD80EVmbhFuUy20yi2bu78Q









*Canto Gregoriano*

*Ensemble Gilles Binchois, Domionique Vellard*

*Link to complete album - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_mHWMfSGbB_231BjSLUOrZL9gpRMUxjlIE


----------



## Duncan

*Vellard: Cantica Sacra*

*Ensemble Gilles Binchois, Dominique Vellard*

*Link to complete album -*

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_n0JLn8wOyOyyNKUwBFoN25FfVnDnUI68w









*Polyphonies oubliées (Lost polyphony)*

*Faux-bourdons from the 16th-19th Centuries

Maîtrise de Toulouse & Ensemble Gilles Binchois, Dominique Vellard*

Link to complete album -

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_lLrN-0LZy8K5YSwOBrRHCL_Gy-pSbZDTc


----------



## Duncan

*Music and Poetry in Saint Gall

Sequences and tropes (9th century)*

*Raphaël Boulay (tenor), Gerd Türk (tenor), Dominique Vellard (tenor), Emmanuel Bonnardot (baritone), Jacques Bona (bass) & Stephen Grant (bass)
Ensemble Gilles Binchois with Wulf Arlt*

*Link to complete album - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_mhP_SasOyDqp_afXVV38kuQ-rhOZIZOhw









*Vox Nostra Resonet

New music for voices*

*Vellard: 7 Dernieres Paroles Du Christ En Croix (Les), Stabat Mater & Missa Laudes Deo*

*Ensemble Gilles Binchois, Dominique Vellard*

*Link to complete album - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_nvoYRBgq9u5c1am24YlGJuHqNje2P4ip0


----------



## Ingélou

*Jan Dismas Zelenka Missa Omnium Sanctorum ZWV 21*

Wow, Zelenka :tiphat: - I just never realised...
So sorry - will never underrate you again! 

Your humble servant,
Madame la Marquise Xx


----------



## Duncan

*Nivers: Messe, Suites et Motets (orgue J. Boizard à Saint-Michel-en-Thiérache)*

*Keï Koïto, Ensemble Gilles Binchois, Dominique Vellard*

*Link to complete album (119 videos) -*

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_mCjqdvbgmoobVQjT5SnKA5IVc6sjy-ZZk









*French Polyphony*

_*Ensemble Gilles Binchois/Dominique Vellard/ et al...*_

*Link to complete album -*

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_l9_7IoZ97vLQNLjfeXss-Ft9WQmtmck4w


----------



## Ingélou

*YouTube: Jan Dismas Zelenka - pt1/3, Responsoria pro Hebdomada Sancta: Maundy Thursday - ZWV 55 - Lumen Valo
*





*Heavenly.*


----------



## cougarjuno




----------



## pmsummer

MUSICAL BOOK OF HOURS
*Holy Office Works*
_Guillaume Du Fay - Josquin Desprez - Johannes Ockeghem - Antoine Busnoys_
Pomerium
Alexander Blachly - director
_
Archiv_


----------



## jasper01

I am currently listening to Philippe Jaroussky singing Vivaldi. It took me while to learn to appreciate the voice of a counter tenor, but now I cannot get enough of the stupendous voices of Jaroussky, Daniel Taylor, and Andreas Scholl. The Vivaldi arias are sublime. If there ever was a gift from God, it is Vivaldi's music.


----------



## Biwa

Johann Sebastian Bach: Matthäus-Passion

Hannah Morrison (soprano)
Sophie Harmsen (alto)
Tilman Lichdi (tenor)
Peter Harvey (bass)
Kammerchor Stuttgart
Barockorchester Stuttgart
Frieder Bernius


----------



## Ingélou

It's All Souls Day today - but I can't seem to find a Mass Setting for this day by a classical composer.

Does anybody know of one?

PS There are some lovely Masses for All Saints, of course.

I saw this on my Facebook Home page a moment ago, and am listening to it.

It's just beautiful! :angel:






All Hallows Mass: Motet for mezzo-soprano, cello, and organ by Frederik Magle :tiphat:


----------



## Duncan

*Requiem - Music for All Souls & All Saints
*
*Matthew Jorysz, Peter Harrison (organ)

Choir of Clare College, Cambridge, Graham Ross*

*Works*

Bainton, E: And I saw a new heaven
Bullock: Give us the wings of faith
Byrd: Justorum animae
Dering: Factum est silentium
Leighton: Give me the wings of faith
Lobo, A: Versa est in luctum
Stanford: Justorum animae, Op. 38 No. 1
Victoria: Libera me Domine
Victoria: Missa pro Defunctis (Introitus)
Victoria: O quam gloriosum, motet
Victoria: Requiem 1605 'Officium defunctorum'
Victoria: Taedet animam meam


----------



## Duncan

*Funeral Mass and All Saints' Day Mass: Gregorian Chant at Fontfroide*

*Schola Gregoriana Pragensis and Choeur Grégorien de Paris, Schola Gregoriana Pragensis and Chr Grégorien de Paris, Schola Gregoriana Pragensis*


----------



## Duncan

*Byrd: Mass for Five Voices

with the Propers for All Saints' Day
*
*Christ Church Cathedral Choir Oxford, Stephen Darlington*

*Works*

Byrd: Beati mundo corde
Byrd: Gaudeamus omnes
Byrd: Justorum animae
Byrd: Laudate Dominum, omnes gentes
Byrd: Laudate, pueri, Dominum
Byrd: Laudibus in sanctis
Byrd: Mass for five voices
Byrd: Timete Dominum


----------



## Duncan

*Bach: Oeuvres pour orgue, Funérailles & Toussaint (Organ Works, Funeral & All Saints' Day)*

*Jacques Amade*

*Works*

Bach, J S: Chorale Prelude BWV615 'In dir ist Freude'
Bach, J S: Chorale Prelude BWV647 'Wer nur den lieben Gott laesst walten'
Bach, J S: Chorale Prelude BWV691 'Wer nun den lieben Gott lässt walten'
Bach, J S: Fantasia in C minor, BWV562


----------



## pmsummer

LITANY
_Prayers of St John Chrysostom for each hour of the day and night_
PSALOM, TRISAGION
*Arvo Pärt*
Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir
Lithuanian Chamber Orchestra
Saulius Sondeckis - conductor
The Hilliard Ensemble
Tallinn Chamber Orchestra
Tõnu Kaljuste - conductor
_
ECM New Series_


----------



## starthrower




----------



## DavidA

The singing on this is incredible! Wondrous!


----------



## Ingélou

A chance find - just lovely. 
Transports me to a world of bliss beyond the hurly-burly.

Nicolas Gombert: In Te Domine Speravi - Motet for 6 voices


----------



## Biwa

"The Night of Light"

Vox Silentii

Speaking of being transported to a world of bliss... :angel:


----------



## hammeredklavier

I decided to give it another listen while I was working yesterday, and I thoroughly enjoyed the work, more than the masses and requiems of Adolph Hasse and Ernst Eberlin.
The sublimity at 26:40 is astounding. 
The guy was obviously not a Bach or a Handel, but I could tell he knew his stuff. Truly underrated.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

hammeredklavier said:


> The sublimity at 26:40 is astounding.


There are some really unorthodox harmonies and dissonances going on there, more so than in Haydn's masses, which would be the nearest parallels, at least to my ears (I don't know much of Eberlin or Hasse). A lovely work indeed.


----------



## Rogerx

Gounod - Requiem


----------



## pmsummer

CYPRIOT ADVENT ANTIPHONS
*Anonymous C.1390*
Huelgas Ensemble
Paul Van Nevel - director
_
Deutsche Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## pmsummer

AQUITANIA
_Music for Advent and Christmas_
*Aquitarian Monasteries (12th century)*
Sequentia
Benjamin Bagby, Barbara Thornton - directors
_
Deutsche Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## DavidA

For this second hand for next to nothing. Has given us so much pleasure this Christmas


----------



## pmsummer

CREATOR OF THE STARS
_Christmas Music from Earlier Times_
*Anonymous - Praetorious - Erbach - De Lassus - Desprez - Du Fay - Byrd, Ockeghem*
Pomerium
Alexander Blachly - director
_
Archiv Produktion_


----------



## pmsummer

A BAROQUE CHRISTMAS
Heinrich Schütz - Henry Purcell - Andrea Gabrieli - Claudio Monteverdi - Michael Praetorious 
Heinrich Schütz Choir
- Paul Esswood, Ian Partridge, Stafford Dean - soloists
Philip Jones Brass Ensemble
Camden Wind Ensemble
Charles Spinks - organ
Sir Roger Norrington - conductor
_
London_


----------



## larold

My favorite version of Mendelssohn's Psalms


----------



## pmsummer

A RENAISSANCE CHRISTMAS
The Boston Camerata
*Joel Cohen* - director
_
Nonesuch_


----------



## DavidA

Bach Christmas Oratorio

Harnoncourt’s second and last recording which might just about be the best all round. What a simply marvellous work this is!


----------



## pmsummer

Day 3










CAROLS
*From the Old & New Worlds*
Theatre of Voices
Paul Hillier - director
_
Harmonia Mundi USA_


----------



## Biwa

Impermanence

Lorelei Ensemble
Beth Willer (director)


----------



## pmsummer

MEMORY OF THOMAS BECKET
*Gregorian Chant*
_Matutinum, Laudes, Missa, Vesperae_
Schola Hungarica
László Dobszay, Janka Szendrei - conductors
_
Hungaroton_


----------



## pmsummer

FOR THE FEAST OF ST THOMAS OF CANTERBURY
*Gregorian Chant*
The Lay Clerks of Canterbury Cathedral
David Flood - Master of the Choristers
_
Metronome_


----------



## pmsummer

THE MARTYRDOM OF SAINT THOMAS BECKET
*The Unfinished Vespers: December 29 1170*
Schola Gregoriana of Cambridge
Mary Berry - director
_
Herald_


----------



## pmsummer

ALLELUIA NATIVITAS
_Music and Carols for a Medieval Christmas_
*Pérotin - Smert - others*
Orlando Consort

_Metronome_


----------



## pmsummer

VERLEIH UNS FRIEDEN GNÄDIGLICH
*16th - 17th Century German Protestant Church Music*
Hille Perl - treble viol
Anna Maria Friman - soprano
Lee Santana - lute
Sirius Viols
_
Deutsche Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Michael Praetorius- Lutheran Mass for Christmas Morning*

Paul McCreesh/Gabrieli Consort and Players

Perhaps a little late to be listening to this. But wonderful music is a year-round affair!


----------



## pmsummer

MISSA "HODIE CHRISTUS NATUS EST"
_Christmas Mass in Rome_
*Giovanni Pierluigi Palestrina
Josquin - Victoria - Frescobaldi - D. Mazzocchi - Carissimi *
Gabrieli Consort & Players
Paul McCreesh - director
_
Archiv Produktion_


----------



## pmsummer

Allegro Con Brio said:


> *Michael Praetorius- Lutheran Mass for Christmas Morning*
> 
> Paul McCreesh/Gabrieli Consort and Players
> 
> Perhaps a little late to be listening to this. But wonderful music is a year-round affair!


You're still under the wire!


----------



## pmsummer

DAY THIRTEEN OF THE TWELVE: The Epiphany (Bonus Time)










EPIPHANY MASS
_as it may have been celebrated in St. Thomas, Leipzig, c. 1740_
*Johann Sebastian Bach*
and _Anonymous - Johann Pachelbel - Michael Praetorius_
James O'Donnell, James Johnstone - organ
Paul McCreesh - conductor
Gabrieli Consort and& Players
Congregational Choirs of Freberg and Dresden
_
Archiv Produktion_


----------



## pmsummer

MUSIC FOR COMPLINE
*Thomas Tallis - William Byrd - John Sheppard - Robert White - Hugh Aston*
Stile Antico
_
Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## pmsummer

EARLY AMERICAN CHORAL MUSIC, VOL. 1
_Anthems and Fuging Tunes_
*William Billings*
His Majestie's Clerkes
Paul Hillier - director
_
Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Helgi

I keep coming back to this:

*Fauré Requiem*
Nigel Short, Tenebrae
LSO chamber ensemble










Everything about it is perfect to my ears.


----------



## Helgi

*Dvořák: Requiem, Op. 89*
Herreweghe, Collegium Vocale Gent, Royal Flemish Philharmonic


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Klemperer, Mass in B minor


----------



## Helgi

Watched a fantastic live performance of Verdi's Requiem on YouTube; Carlo Maria Giulini with Philharmonia Orchestra and choir in 1964. Soloists: Ilva Ligabue, Grace Bumbry, Sandor Konja, Raffaele Ariè. 




Then discovered his four sacred pieces, here with Janet Baker.


----------



## Biwa

UR

Eva Holm Foosnæs: Tre sanger til skogen, Vé no velkomne med æra
Odd Johan Overøye: Knølkvalen, Steinbiten, Breiflabben
Øyvind Johan Eiksund: Voggesang for ein bytting
Martin Eikeset Koren: Tre reiskapar
Geir Døhlie Gjerdsjø: Lev vår draum

Kammerkoret Aurum
Eva Holm Foosnæs (conductor)


----------



## Biwa

Mateo Flecha El Viejo:

Ensaladas

La Stagione Armonica
Concerto di Viole "L'Amoroso"
Sergio Balestracci


----------



## Biwa

Death & Devotion

Matthias Weckmann (1616-1674): Wie liegt die Stadt so Wste 
Franz Tunder (1614-1667): An Wasserflen Babylon; O Jesu dulcissime; Ach Herr, la deine lieben Engelein
Dietrich Buxtehude (1637-1707): O Gottes Stadt BuxWV 87; Wo ist doch mein Freund geblieben? BuxWV 111; Herr, wenn ich nur dich habe BuxWV 38
Christian Ritter (1645-1725): O amantissime sponse Jesu

Johannette Zomer
Peter Harvey
The Netherlands Bach Society
Jos van Veldhoven (conductor)


----------



## Biwa

Joseph Haydn:

Mass in B major Hob. XXII:14 "Harmoniemesse"
Symphony No. 88 in G major Hob. I:88
Sinfonia in D major Hob. Ia:7

Malin Hartelius (soprano)
Judith Schmid (alto)
Christian Elsner (tenor)
Franz-Josef Selig (bass)
Chor und Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Mariss Jansons (conductor)


----------



## Biwa

Thomas Tallis:

Discomfort them O Lord
I call and cry to thee O Lord
Missa Salve intemerata
Salve intemerata
Spem in alium
With all our heart

Oxford Camerata
Jeremy Summerly (conductor)


----------



## Helgi

Two recordings of Mozart's Mass in C minor:


Gardiner w/Monteverdi Choir, English Baroque Soloists, from 1986.
Herreweghe w/Orchestre des Champs-Élysées & Collegium Vocale, a recording from 1996 I believe.


----------



## Helgi

Wow, what a nice discovery. First time hearing Duruflé's Requiem.

John Butt (organ), Timothy Hugh (cello), Stephen Roberts (bass-baritone), Dame Janet Baker (mezzo-soprano)
Choir of King's College Cambridge w/Philip Ledger


----------



## DavidA

Handel's mighty oratorio


----------



## SchubertDidKetamine

This collection of Bach's 4 part harmonizations of chorale melodies is sublime. I've listened to it nearly every day since I've found it. Each one is a microcosm of Bach's genius. Perfect treasures. Especially for busy times. Only 30 to 60 seconds each, and you've just heard a full, completely satisfying Bach composition. Some of these (e.g. Als Der Gutige Gott, Ach Bleib Bei Uns Herr Jesu Christ) are true masterpieces. They never cease to amaze me, Bach needs no time or development to fully capture the poetry and beauty of the words. In addition to Bach's genius, the recording itself sounds phenomenal, with tasteful orchestration fit for the compositions.

I've also been listening to Schubert's Mass No 6 in E-flat D 950. Colossal work, one of the greatest masses ever composed.


----------



## flamencosketches

SchubertDidKetamine said:


> This collection of Bach's 4 part harmonizations of chorale melodies is sublime. I've listened to it nearly every day since I've found it. Each one is a microcosm of Bach's genius. Perfect treasures. Especially for busy times. Only 30 to 60 seconds each, and you've just heard a full, completely satisfying Bach composition. Some of these (e.g. Als Der Gutige Gott, Ach Bleib Bei Uns Herr Jesu Christ) are true masterpieces. They never cease to amaze me, Bach needs no time or development to fully capture the poetry and beauty of the words. In addition to Bach's genius, the recording itself sounds phenomenal, with tasteful orchestration fit for the compositions.
> 
> I've also been listening to Schubert's Mass No 6 in E-flat D 950. Colossal work, one of the greatest masses ever composed.


You've just put me on. I love Schubert and Bach, but I don't know either of these areas of the masters' work. It appears the Bach Chorales you've posted is not available on CD outside of the Bach 333 box, so I'll probably have to find another recording. Is there a recording you like of that Schubert E-flat Mass? I didn't realize he'd written a mass so late in his life.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

flamencosketches said:


> You've just put me on. I love Schubert and Bach, but I don't know either of these areas of the masters' work. It appears the Bach Chorales you've posted is not available on CD outside of the Bach 333 box, so I'll probably have to find another recording. Is there a recording you like of that Schubert E-flat Mass? I didn't realize he'd written a mass so late in his life.


I view the E Flat Mass as the choral music equivalent of his 9th Symphony, 21st Sonata, Winterreise, 15th Quartet, and String Quintet- a big, genre-expanding work which he poured all his creative energies into. I'll let the original poster respond, but I'll chime in to say that there is a really good recording of it by Claudio Abbado (normally lukewarm on him, but he was quite good as a choral conductor). For a complete set of the masses, you'll probably find the most highly recommended one is by Wolfgang Sawallisch.


----------



## SchubertDidKetamine

Yes, sadly this CD is not available outside the box set, but I implore that it is worth it to simply stream it on digital. I really genuinely have not heard any recording similar to it or that reaches the same heights of affect, and it is simply not worth it to miss out on these treasures. I'll directly link to some of my favorites:








 (Originally a 3 part choral setting by Pachelbel, made 4 parts by Bach)
















These are only a handful from volume 1! They can seem endless at times, and exploring their variety is part of the wonder of them. Thankfully, they all exist on youtube.
It thrills me to share these with you, they are truly some of my favorite works. Even just listening to them now as I was collecting the links was such a pleasure. Only Bach can put me beside myself in 30 seconds! They are sadly neglected and under-recorded.

For the Schubert Mass I love to watch this performance, mainly because you get to watch Sylvain Cambreling progressively get more and more sweaty and passionate as the performance goes on. It also features a young Jonas Kaufmann:




I never thought of Schubert as a great composer of masses. In fact, I was unaware of his late masses; I only discovered this piece when I heard the opening bars of the Kyrie as background music in a video, and spent days tracking it down because I simply had to hear the full composition. It's quite a unique Mass, and Schubert takes great liberties with the text, making additions and subtractions to suit his goals. This convinced me that he was not only competent in the genre, but one of the greatest.
The only recording I personally own is that of the Berlin Philharmoniker, and I quite like it. Though, as I've just discovered the piece myself, I'm sure there is a much better recording out there! I'd love recommendations.


----------



## SchubertDidKetamine

I've only just heard all of his masses for the first time within the past month or so (I heard 6 first, then listened in order). I couldn't agree more, this composition most certainly belongs with the others you've listed as a truly progressive work. His masses are in fact his compositions with which I am the least familiar, so I am currently trying to find a favorite recording. I will listen to the two you've recommended as soon as possible.


----------



## Josquin13

If I may, I agree with Allegro con Brio's picks for Abbado & Sawallisch in this repertory, however, I should point out that there are actually two surveys by Sawallisch of Schubert's choral music, as this music was one of his special interests (along with every note that Richard Strauss composed!): The first survey was made in Dresden for Philips (of Schubert's two "great" masses, nos. 5 & 6--on two LPs), which is analogue and served as my introduction to his E flat mass, D. 950. While the second series was a more comprehensive Schubert choral survey that Sawallisch made with the Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra for EMI, which was for the most part digitally recorded, if memory serves. I tend to like Sawallisch's earlier Dresden recordings best myself, but then I'm a huge fan of the Staatskapelle Dresden from that period, which I think was the best orchestra in the world at that time. Nevertheless, the Bavarian orchestra is first rate, too, and as noted, the 2nd survey is a lot more comprehensive, on 7 CDs (versus 2 CDs).









https://www.amazon.com/Schubert-Gre...ZGQ5RE13HYK&psc=1&refRID=QE5C5P61WZGQ5RE13HYK
https://www.amazon.com/Schubert-Gre...+masses+philips&qid=1581503310&s=music&sr=1-2

EMI box set, with the Bavarian RSO: 
7 CDs: https://www.amazon.com/Schubert-Sacred-Works-Wolfgang-Sawallisch/dp/B0002RUAF6
11 CDs (this 'discount' box set includes more than just Sawallisch's survey): https://www.amazon.com/Schubert-Sac...F37B6BMXP7T&psc=1&refRID=32KT6QB1MF37B6BMXP7T
& here is a 2 CD collection of selected masses from the Bavarian survey: https://www.amazon.com/3-Masses-Tan...s+philips&qid=1581503310&s=music&sr=1-2-fkmr2

But I'm listening to & watching the Cambreling recording right now, & it sounds excellent, as well, and maybe a bit more period informed.

Speaking of which, the period conductor Bruno Weil has also recorded a remarkable Schubert mass series with the Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment on Sony. Weil excels at Schubert! (both the symphonies & masses), and provides an important & very necessary HIP contrast to Sawallisch's more 'old school' approach. In a fire, I might even grab Weil's box set first, as much as I love the Staatskapelle Dresden...





https://www.amazon.com/Schubert-Mas...Y1RV5GCWE9R&psc=1&refRID=3NQ0D6AFPY1RV5GCWE9R
https://www.amazon.com/Schubert-Mas...85P158T2RVP&psc=1&refRID=K6C7G982F85P158T2RVP

I'd strongly recommend drawing up a list of "Late" Schubert--comprised of every piece of music that Schubert composed in the high D. 800s and D. 900s, and going through it one by one chronologically. Everything is listed in order of composition on Wikipedia: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_compositions_by_Franz_Schubert. I think you'll find it makes for a wonderful listening project, as everything that Schubert composed towards the end of his life was very, very special. Although it is strange to be calling this music "late" considering that poor Schubert died at aged 31.


----------



## Vicente

Ensaladas are not properly sacred music. They were musical compositions due to court entertainment.


----------



## Biwa

Vicente said:


> Ensaladas are not properly sacred music. They were musical compositions due to court entertainment.


Agreed. Please forgive and indulge me. I sometimes drift a bit and post works that don't have a strictly liturgical character. Beautiful music, though.


----------



## pmsummer

THE BLACK MADONNA
*Pilgrim Songs from the Monastery of Montserrat* (1400-1420)
Ensemble Unicorn
Michael Posch - director
_
Naxos_


----------



## Biwa

Exaudiam Eum

Gregorian Chant for Lent and Holy Week

Mario Guillermo Ojeda (soloist)
Consortium Vocale Oslo
Alexander M. Schweitzer


----------



## pmsummer

LAMENTA
_The Lamentations of the Prophet Jeremiah_
*Ferrabosco the Elder - Thomas Tallis - Antoine Brumel - Robert White - Giovanni Pierluigi da Palestrina*
The Tallis Scholars
Peter Philips - director

_Gimell_


----------



## pmsummer

SCATTERED ASHES
_Josquin's Miserere and the Savonarolan Legacy_
*Josquin Des Prez - Giovanni Pierluigi da Palestrina - Orlande de 
Lassus - Claude Le Jeune, - Jean Lhéritier - Nicolas Gombert - Jacobus 
Clemens Non Papa - William Byrd*
Magnificat
Philip Cave - director
_
Linn_


----------



## Rogerx

João Domingos Bomtempo - Requiem in C-minor, Op.23 
Another members started a thread about this so, I decided last night spinning.


----------



## Biwa

Ristori:

Divoti affetti alla Passione di Nostro Signore

Dorothee Mields (soprano) & Franz Vitzthum (alto)
Echo du Danube


----------



## Chris31

Much depends on what one terms 'sacred' surely?

I would certainly include _Music of the Ancient Greeks _by Ensemble De Organographia. Besides many pieces dedicated to the classical Gods of Olympus, it does include a Christian hymn, though one that focuses on God in Nature.

All pieces are restored from ancient fragments and played on as far as humanly possibly it seems on ancient instruments. The result is quite astounding. My favourites are probably the Salpinx Call (5th c. BCE) and the Invocation to the Muses (2nd c.).

The vocals are sung in Greek of course, but the passages and translations are fairly easily come by.

I should add that I am new to the forum and am not sure whether my post has submitted or not or published in duplicate (as posts I understand are hidden from newcomers).

By way of introduction, my tastes are fairly mainstream apart from a few deviations, i.e. Mozart, Beethoven, Wagner. Apart from that I like to "dip" to broaden my appreciation. Thank you in advance for your tolerance and welcome!


----------



## DavidA

Karajan recorded this several times. Can never make up my mind between this and earlier DG. Both superb.


----------



## Sad Al

Chris31 said:


> Much depends on what one terms 'sacred' surely?
> 
> I would certainly include _Music of the Ancient Greeks _by Ensemble De Organographia.


Have you heard _Ancient Greek Music_ by Melpomen? It's quite astounding too.


----------



## philoctetes

This group has improved a lot since their Dufay days


----------



## philoctetes

New group for me, this one is arriving soon


----------



## DavidA

Mendelssohn Elijah

McCreesh


----------



## pmsummer

PILGRIMAGE TO SANTIAGO
*Codex Calixtinus Anonymous - Llibre Vermell de Montserrat Anonymous - Cristobal de Morales - Giovanni Pierluigi da Palestrina - Guillaume Dufay - et al.*
Monteverdi Choir
John Eliot Gardiner - director
_
Soli Deo Gloria_


----------



## juansmoreno

Stabat mater, Dvorak (Sinopoli)
Bach Cantatas (Gardiner)


----------



## juansmoreno

Stabat mater, Dvorak (Sinopoli)
Bach Cantatas (Gardiner)


----------



## gellio

Jacobs recording of Haydn's _The Creation_. I've had this recording for years and never listened to it. That has been the biggest benefit of staying home - I'm listening to works I've purchased and never focused on. What a treat this work and recording are.


----------



## pmsummer

LAMENTATIONS
_Holy Week in Provence_
*Bouzignac - Ceppede - Carpentras - Gilles - Vitre - Godolin - Gregorian chant*
Schola Cantorum of Boston
Boston Camerata
Joel Cohen - director
_
Apex_


----------



## pmsummer

THE LAMENTATIONS OF JEREMIAH
*Vladimir Martynov*
The Sirin Choir
Andrey Kotov - conductor
_
Brilliant Classics_


----------



## Sad Al

Threni –̣ THE LAMENTATIONS OF JEREMIAH by Stravinsky. I am sort of happy with my cheap double CD.


----------



## DavidA

Bach St John Passion / Jacobs


----------



## DavidA

McCreesh's fresh look at the St Matthew.


----------



## pmsummer

MUSIC FOR HOLY WEEK
*Anonymous*
_In Proportional Rhythm_
Schola Antiqua
Barbara Katherine Jones, John Blackley - directors
_
L'Oiseau Lyre Florilegium_


----------



## pmsummer

MISERERE - FESTINA LENTE - SARAH WAS NINETY YEARS OLD
*Arvo Pärt*
The Hilliard Ensemble
Paul Hillier - director
Orchester der Beethovenhalle Bonn
Dennis Russell Davies - conductor
_
ECM New Series_


----------



## pmsummer

ST MATTHEW PASSION
_Matthäus-Passion, BWV 244_
*Johann Sebastian Bach*
Gabrieli Players
Peter Harvey, Susan Bickley, Magdalena Kozena, Stephan Loges,
Deborah York, Mark Padmore, Julia Gooding, James Gilchrist
Paul McCreesh - conductor 
_
Archiv_


----------



## pmsummer

PASSIO
_Passio Domini Nostri Jesu Christi Secundum Joannem_
*Arvo Pärt*
The Hilliard Ensemble
- Rogers Covey-Crump - tenor
- Lynne Dawson - soprano
- Michael George - bass
- David James - counter tenor
- Gordon Jones - baritone
- John Potter - tenor
Catherine Duckett - bassoon
Elizabeth Layton - violin
Melinda Maxwell - oboe
Elisabeth Wilson - cello
Christopher Bowers-Broadbent - organ
Western Wind - choir/chorus
Paul Hillier - conductor
_
ECM New Series_


----------



## pmsummer

THE PASSION
_According to the Four Evangelists_
*Robert Kyr*
Back Bay Chorale
Back Bay Orchestra
Carole Haber - soprano
Gloria Haymond - alto
William Hite - trombone 
David Murray - baritone
Beverly Taylor - director
_
IODA - New Albion_


----------



## pmsummer

THE COMPLETE NARRATIVE WORKS FOR GOOD FRIDAY
*Heinrich Schütz*
_Saint Luke Passion, SWV 480
Die sieben Worte unsers lieben Erlösers, SWV 478
Saint John Passion, SWV 481
Saint Matthew Passion, SWV 479_
Ars Nova Copenhagen
Concerto Copenhagen
Sirius Viols
Allan Rasmussen - organ
Paul Hillier - director
_
Dacapo_


----------



## pmsummer

STABAT MATER
_O quam tristis et afflicta fuit illa benedicta, mater Unigeniti!_
*Gregorian Chant - Giovanni Pierluigi da Palestrina - Arvo Pärt - John Browne*
Taverner Consort and Choir
Fretwork
Andrew Parrott - director
_
Virgin Classics_


----------



## pmsummer

STABAT MATER
*Giovanni Battista Pergolesi - Alessandro Scarlatti*
Gemma Bertagnolli - soprano
Sara Mingardo - contralto
Concerto Italiano
Rinaldo Alessandrini - director
_
Naïve_


----------



## pmsummer

JOHANNES PASSION BWV 245
*Johann Sebastian Bach*
Koor Van De Nederlandse Bachvereniging
The Amsterdam Baroque Orchestra
Ton Koopman - conductor
_
Erato_


----------



## pmsummer

PASSIONSMUSIK
_O Bone Jesu, Fili Mariae_
*Heinrich Schütz*
_Membra Jesu Nostri_
*Dietrich Buxtehude*
The Monteverdi Choir
The English Baroque Soloists
Fretwork
John Eliot Gardiner - director
_
Archiv Produktion_


----------



## pmsummer

SCATTERED ASHES
_Josquin's Miserere and the Savonarolan Legacy_
*Josquin Des Prez - Giovanni Pierluigi da Palestrina - Orlande de Lassus - Claude Le Jeune - Jean Lhéritier - Nicolas Gombert - Jacobus 
Clemens Non Papa - William Byrd*
Magnificat
Philip Cave - director
_
Linn_


----------



## Chiled

Bastian said:


> Recently I've been listening to (and greatly enjoyed) the following recordings:
> 
> Telemann - Brokes Passion (Jacobs)
> Haydn - St Cecilia Mass (Minkowski)
> Pergolesi - Septem verba a Christo (Jacobs)
> Pärt - Adam's Lament (Kaljuste)
> 
> Really interesting to read what the others are listening to at the moment. Thank you.


Pärt is my favourite composer.


----------



## Chiled

Nobody has mentioned Osvaldo Golijov. The St. Mark's passion is divine.


----------



## pmsummer

PEROTIN
*Magister Perotin*
The Hilliard Ensemble
Paul Hillier - director
_
ECM New Series_


----------



## Rogerx

Chiled said:


> Nobody has mentioned Osvaldo Golijov. The St. Mark's passion is divine.


Are we suppose to know him without using Google?


----------



## Joe B

Richard Hickox leading the London Symphony Chorus and Orchestra in Gustav Holst's "The Hymn of Jesus":


----------



## Joe B

John Rutter leading The Cambridge Singers and the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra in his "The Gift of Life":


----------



## Joe B

Matthew Owens leading the Choir of St Mary's Cathedral, Edinburgh in choral music themed around the Ascension of Christ:


----------



## pmsummer

CHRIST LAG IN TODES BANDEN
_BWV 4_
EASTER ORATORIO
_BWV 249_
*Johann Sebastian Bach*
Emma Kirkby, Emily Van Evera, Evelyn Tubb - sopranos
Margaret Cable, Caroline Trevor - altos
Howard Cook, Charles Daniels, Wilfried Jochens - tenors
Stephen Charlesworth, Simon Grant, David Thomas, Peter Kooy - basses
Taverner Consort
Taverner Players
Andrew Parrott - director
_
Virgin Veritas_


----------



## pmsummer

MESSIAH
*George Frideric Handel*
Emma Kirkby, James Bowman, Emily Van Evera, Margaret Cable, Joseph Cornwell, David Thomas
Taverner Choir
Taverner Players
Andrew Parrott - director
_
EMI Reflexe_


----------



## Chiled




----------



## Joe B

Sabino Manzo leading Vox Poetica Ensemble and Nova Alto in music in praise of the Virgin Mary:


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: St Matthew Passion, BWV244

Margaret Marshall, Jard Van Nes, Aldo Baldin, Anton Scharinger, Claes Hakon Ahnsjo, Hermann Prey

Neubeurer Chorgemeinschaft, Tölzer Sängerknaben, Bach Collegium München, Enoch zu Guttenberg


----------



## Rogerx

Chiled said:


>


Any description possible?


----------



## Chiled

Rogerx said:


> Any description possible?


Like nothing you have heard before. Golijov's parents are Hassidic Jews living in Argentina. His music is a mixture of Classical music, Hassidic music, tango and even gaucho music. You will either love it or hate it. I don't care I listen to it very often.


----------



## Helgi

*Dvořák: Stabat Mater*
Philippe Herreweghe w/Collegium Vocale Gent and Antwerp Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Chiled said:


> Like nothing you have heard before. Golijov's parents are Hassidic Jews living in Argentina. His music is a mixture of Classical music, Hassidic music, tango and even gaucho music. You will either love it or hate it. I don't care I listen to it very often.


Very kind, thank you.


----------



## Chiled

Ariel Ramirez wrote the Misa Criolla in 1964. Its Andean rhythms and the folk band that performed it were received with reservations. Nothing like it had been done before - Andean music in the Spanish language in a mass. It still feels revolutionary every time I listen to it 50+ years later. The version with José Carreras is wonderful. Here is the link:


----------



## pmsummer

MESSE DE NOTRE DAME
LA LAI DE LA FONTEINNE
MA FIN EST MON COMMENCEMENT
*Guillaume de Machaut* (c.1300-1377)
The Hilliard Ensemble

_Hyperion_


----------



## Andante Largo

Ensemble Organum - Le Chant des Templiers (2006)
http://cps-static.rovicorp.com/3/JPG_500/MI0001/128/MI0001128134.jpg


----------



## Andante Largo

Le Chant des Templiers performed by Ensemble Organum

Track from the album:


----------



## Ekim the Insubordinate

Clayton said:


> This is so wonderful, I keep discovering new parts each time I listen to it
> 
> View attachment 62371


That is a magnificent recording!


----------



## Helgi

*Victoria: Requiem Mass, 1605*
Tenebrae with Nigel Short

Listening on Spotify, but have been meaning to get a copy for myself :angel:


----------



## Sad Al

There is also Herreweghe's recording of Victoria: Requiem Mass, 1605. I am a big fan of Victoria, he was Palestrina on steroids.


----------



## Helgi

The only one I've heard from Herreweghe is called Officium Defunctorum - is it the same one?










I've been meaning to get this one as well.


----------



## Sad Al

It is the same one. I like also Victoria's 1585 Officium Hebdodomadae Sanctae on Glossa music, a triple CD box that again is Victoria at his best. I don't know if it's still available. I intend to spend two days with Victoria and cheap whisky. Goodbye and cheers!


----------



## Sad Al

I have two copies of this. A Finnish ensemble- literally 'The Light of Snow'. Very, very beautiful. Victoria is one of Herreweghe's favorite composers.


----------



## Andante Largo

Nikodimos Kabarnos - A Byzantine Christmas (Live Lebanon 2017)


----------



## gellio

I have been obsessed with Rene Jacobs recordings of _The Creation_ and _St. John Passion_. I've had his recording of _The Creation_ for years and never listened to it until about 3 weeks ago. What a mistake. Not only am I madly in love with the work, but this recording is so fantastic, I've been listening to it at least twice a day, every day. I just got the Jacobs _St. John Passion_ and _St. Matthew Passion_. I've gone through _Matthew_ once (I know the work very well), but even though I've had Herreweghe's _John_ for years, I never really listened to it. Jacobs's recording is so thrilling and I much prefer "Herr, unser" as the opening chorus over Herreweghe's "O Mensch." I also gave Schubert's great _Mass No. 6_ and Mozart's _Requiem_ a few spins. I've been all over religious music lately, so I'll have to make sure to give my favorite - Beethoven's _Missa Solemnis_ a spin. I can WAIT for Jacobs recording of that.


----------



## Rogerx

Magnificat

Øyvind Gimse (artistic director), Lise Granden Berg (soprano), Cecilie Ertzaas Overrein (soprano), Magne H. Draagen (organ), Maria Naess (piano), Else Bonesrønning (soprano), Ola Gjeilo (piano)

Nidarosdomens jentekor, TrondheimSolistene, Anita Brevik

Arnesen: Magnificat
Gjeilo: Song of the Universal
Gjeilo: Tundra
Kernis: Musica Celestis for string orchestra

On advice by Joe B :tiphat:


----------



## Helgi

*Allegri - Miserere*
Tenebrae with Nigel Short

Far more interesting than the title and cover would have you believe, but I guess they have to make money.


----------



## Chiled

What a lovely recording! Apparently de Machaut is Arvo Pärt's favorite composer.


----------



## Rogerx

Rogerx said:


> Magnificat
> 
> Øyvind Gimse (artistic director), Lise Granden Berg (soprano), Cecilie Ertzaas Overrein (soprano), Magne H. Draagen (organ), Maria Naess (piano), Else Bonesrønning (soprano), Ola Gjeilo (piano)
> 
> Nidarosdomens jentekor, TrondheimSolistene, Anita Brevik
> 
> Arnesen: Magnificat
> Gjeilo: Song of the Universal
> Gjeilo: Tundra
> Kernis: Musica Celestis for string orchestra
> 
> On advice by Joe B :tiphat:


This one again.....:angel:


----------



## ORigel

Monteverdi: Missa in illo temporae


----------



## Josquin13

I've been enjoying a 2014 CD of Arvo Pärt's Stabat Mater and Ivan Moody's Simaron, performed by the Goeyvaerts String Trio & three singers, on Challenge Classics: 



. Ivan Moody should definitely be a better known composer.


----------



## Rogerx

Cai Thomas: Seren

Ešenvalds: Only in sleep
Gjeilo: The Ground
Handel: Ombra mai fu (from Serse)
Stanford: The Blue Bird, Op. 119 No. 3

Cai Thomas (treble)

From last night, please no comment on cover, I did not make it.


----------



## Helgi

*Couperin: Leçons de ténèbres
Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsories for Maundy Thursday*
Grace Davidson & Julia Doyle
Tenebrae w/Nigel Short

I've been listening to this a lot over the past week or so.


----------



## Joe B

Helgi said:


> *Couperin: Leçons de ténèbres
> Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsories for Maundy Thursday*
> Grace Davidson & Julia Doyle
> Tenebrae w/Nigel Short
> 
> I've been listening to this a lot over the past week or so.


Mine's still on the way from the UK to the USA (should be here this week). I'm looking forward to giving it a listen. The Gesualdo work I am familiar with, but the Couperin will be a first listen. And Tenebrae and Nigel Short are my favorite chamber choir.


----------



## Alinde

ORigel said:


> Monteverdi: Missa in illo temporae


Thanks, I've been listening to L'incoronazione di Poppea during the lockdown. Must look for the Missa in Illo Tempore*.

*Because another thing I've been doing during the lockdown is trying to learn Latin. I'm up to the 4th declension now and frankly, I was shocked, shocked, to see the ablative of the third conjugation neuter noun Tempus rendered as Temporae.


----------



## Helgi

Joe B said:


> Mine's still on the way from the UK to the USA (should be here this week). I'm looking forward to giving it a listen. The Gesualdo work I am familiar with, but the Couperin will be a first listen. And Tenebrae and Nigel Short are my favorite chamber choir.


I really enjoy the Couperin - the sound and acoustic qualities of the recording are wonderful.

Tenebrae is a favourite of mine as well, along with Stephen Layton's Polyphony.


----------



## The3Bs

Listened today .. and enjoyed greatly:

Cherubini ‎- Requiem









Only limitation? A slightly bright recording ....


----------



## Rogerx

The3Bs said:


> Listened today .. and enjoyed greatly:
> 
> Cherubini ‎- Requiem
> 
> View attachment 136204
> 
> 
> Only limitation? A slightly bright recording ....


Try the Muti recording


----------



## The3Bs

Rogerx said:


> Try the Muti recording


:tiphat:

I will try.. I am not sure I have it... if not there is always Spotify to help ....


----------



## accmacmusic

Sacrum Convivium - Messiaen


----------



## Biwa

J.S. Bach: Mass in B minor

Maria Keohane, Joanne Lunn, Alex Potter, Jan Kobow, Peter Harvey, Else Torp, Hanna Kappelin
Concerto Copenhagen
Lars Ulrik Mortensen


----------



## Sad Al

Better than yours


----------



## SanAntone

Chiled said:


> Like nothing you have heard before. Golijov's parents are Hassidic Jews living in Argentina. His music is a mixture of Classical music, Hassidic music, tango and even gaucho music. You will either love it or hate it. I don't care I listen to it very often.


While it is true that Osvaldo Golijov grew up in a Jewish family, I would be surprised if they were Hassidic, or even very observant. His father was a physician and his mother a piano teacher. There are Jewish communities all over South America but in general they are cultural Jews and while they may be traditional, they are not ritually religious.

As far as the St. Mark Passion, I agree it is a wonderful work, but I prefer this other recording:

View attachment 136489


Conducted by Maria Guinand; performed by Reynaldo González Fernández, Luciana Souza and Samia Ibrahim, Orquesta La Pasión and Schola Cantorum de Carácas.

I am a great fan of Golijov and consider him one of the more interesting of our living composers.


----------



## Biwa

Dietrich Buxtehude:

Wacht! Euch zum Streit - Das jüngste Gericht (The Last Judgement)

Cornelia Samuelis
Monika Mauch
Gela Birckenstaedt
La Capella Ducale
Musica Fiata
Roland Wilson (conductor)


----------



## Rogerx

> Sad Al Sad
> 
> Better than yours


Has nothing to do with religion, stop trolling.


----------



## The3Bs

Bomtempo: Requiem à la mémoire de L. de Camoes Op.23

Michel Brodard (bass), Liliana Bizineche-Eisinger (mezzo-soprano), Reinaldo Macias (tenor), Angela Maria Blasi (soprano), Chorus Of The Gulbenkian Fundation, Lisboa (lead vocals)
Gulbenkian Orchestra, Chorus of the Gulbenkian Foundation, Lisbon
Michel Corboz
Recorded: 1994-06-16
Recording Venue: 14-16th June 1994. Auditorium of the Gulbenkian Foundation, Lisbon.

Suppé: Requiem for soloists, chorus & orchestra (1855)

Luis Rodrigues (bass), Elizabete Matos (soprano), Mirjam Kalin (vocals), Aquiles Machado (tenor), Chorus Of The Gulbenkian Fundation, Lisboa (lead vocals)
Gulbenkian Orchestra, Chorus Of The Gulbenkian Foundation, Lisbon
Michel Corboz
Recorded: 1997-03-01
Recording Venue: March 1997. Recorded live; Lisbon, Gulbenkian Foundation.









Do not know what to say about these... I did not know them until recently... 
Bontempo seems to follow a certain recipe.. and there are passages that seem inspired in works from the same era...
Suppé seems more unique and overall a stronger composition...


----------



## Helgi

*J.S. Bach: Cantatas BWV 48, 73, 44 & 109*
Philippe Herreweghe w/Collegium Vocale Gent

From the CVG 50th anniversary box


----------



## SanAntone

View attachment 137029


Liszt - Via Crusis | Reinbert de Leeuw, Netherlands Chamber Choir


----------



## Rogerx

Ockeghem: Missæ cuiusvis toni & prolationum

The Sound and the Fury

Missa Cuiusvis Toni in D
Missa Cuiusvis Toni in E
Missa Cuiusvis Toni in F sharp
Missa Prolationum


----------



## Biwa

Giuseppe Peranda: 
Mass in A minor
Repleti sunt omnes
Accurite gentes
Fasciculus myrrhae
Timor et tremor
Factum est proelium

David Pohle: Sonata à 6

Vincenzo Albrici: Sinfonia à 2

Miriam Feuersinger, Maria Cristina Kiehr (sopranos)
Alex Potter (countertenor)
Raphael Höhn, Jakob Pilgrim (tenors)
Markus Flaig (bass)
Abendmusiken Basel
Jörg-Andreas Bötticher (director)

https://andrewbensonwilson.org/2019/04/08/giuseppe-peranda-sacred-music-from-dresden/


----------



## pmsummer

THE NIGHT OF SAINT NICOLAS
_A Medieval Liturgy for Advent_
*Medieval Anonymous*
La Reverdie
I Cantori Gregoriani

_ARCANA_


----------



## Snazzy




----------



## The3Bs

Mozart ‎- Requiem









Soprano - Elly Ameling
Alto - Barbara Scherler
Tenor - Louis Devos
Bass - Roger Soyer
Michel Corboz
Orchestra And Choir Of The Gulbenkian Foundation, Lisbon

Having grown listening to Karajan's recording at my parents.... it was a surprise to find this a few years later almost as an antipodean interpretation, not in tempo, but this is made to sound so understated... that the peeks are even greater....


----------



## Joe B

Snazzy said:


>


Welcome to TC. Good choice of music for your first post. Enjoy!


----------



## Snazzy




----------



## Snazzy

It's hard to tell the difference with our without masks.


----------



## Biwa

Mikko Sidoroff: Panihida

Ossi Jauhiainen (tenor)
Anita Lintu (soprano)
The Krysostomos Chamber Choir
Mikko Sidoroff (conductor)


----------



## accmacmusic

O gloriosa domina. The instrument (a portative organ) is a bomb too.


----------



## pmsummer

LOCKERBIE MEMORIAL CONCERT
_Westminster Cathedral, December 21, 1998_
*Gavin Bryars, Antoine Busnois, Henry Purcell, Nicolas Gombert, John Jenkins*
Hilliard Ensemble - vocal ensemble
Fretwork - string ensemble
Gavin Bryars - double bass
_
GB Records_


----------



## Rogerx

Few days back, post it here, in the main section always comment on the comments, if I made them .


----------



## Rogerx

Such a gem


----------



## starthrower

Two thirds of this includes organ accompaniment. One piece with brass, and four unaccompanied pieces. I found this new CD at my local rock n roll record store of all places.


----------



## Biwa

Johann Jeremias du Grain: Cantatas

Willkommen Erlöser der Erden
Alter Adam, du musst sterben
Herr, nun lässest du Deinen Diener in Frieden gehen
Mitten wir im Leben sind

Marie Smolka (soprano)
Elisabeth Holmer (alto)
Georg Poplutz (tenor)
Marek Rzepka (bass)
Goldberg Baroque Ensemble
Andrzej Szadejko (conductor)


----------



## cheregi

> Few days back, post it here, in the main section always comment on the comments, if I made them


haven't heard this particular recording but Sound & Fury has some absolute gems.






Trying to decide if I think this deserves its reputation...


----------



## DavidA

Too slow in places but Harper and Baker magnificent


----------



## Andante Largo

Sibilla Catalane (Seu d'Urgell, XVe siecle)


----------



## flamencosketches

Bach's B minor Mass. Wow. Happy to say it has finally clicked with me after years of listening with admiration but ultimately indifference. The Richter recording is doing it for me.


----------



## Andante Largo

Sibilla Latine (Barcelona X & XIth Centuries)


----------



## Malx

Szymanowski, Stabat Mater - Lucy Crowe (soprano), Pamela Helen Stephen (mezzo-soprano) & Gabor Bretz (baritone), BBC Symphony Chorus & BBC Symphony Orchestra, Edward Gardner.


----------



## pmsummer

MUSIC FOR COMPLINE
*Thomas Tallis - William Byrd - John Sheppard - Robert White - Hugh Aston*
Stile Antico

_Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## pmsummer

THE HEART'S REFUGE
_Torment and Consolation: Lutheran cantatas of the 17th century_ 
*Dietrich Buxtehude - Johann Christoph Bach - Johann Heinrich Schmelzer - Johann Kuhnau - Nicolas Bruhns*
Theater of Early Music
Schola Cantorum
Daniel Taylor - director
_
Analekta_


----------



## pmsummer

CADMAN REQUIEM
_n Memory of Bill Cadman and the Victims of the Lockerbie Air Crash_
*Gavin Bryars*
Hilliard Ensemble
Fretwork

_Point Music_


----------



## Rogerx

A few days back .


----------



## Ariasexta

JS Bach: directed by Ton Koopman, CD1 from the complete box of JS Bach cantatas works.

Cantata BWV 21 Ich hatte viel Berkummernis
BWV131 Aus der Tiefe rufe ich, Herr, zu dir

Kaspar Forster(1616-1673), directed by Roland Wilson, CPO.

Vanitas Vanitatum


----------



## pmsummer

O CIECO MONDO
_The Italian Lauda, c. 1400-1700_
Huelgas Ensemble
Paul Van Nevel - director 
_
Deutsche Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Josquin13

Those two S & F Guillaume Faugues recordings are invaluable. Faugues gets my vote for being one of the most under recorded major composers in music history.

Today, I listened to Arvo Part's Stabat Mater & Ivan Moody's Simeron, performed by the Goeyvaerts String Trio together with three singers:


----------



## Guest

G.B.Pergolese,Stabat Mater.
Be religious or not, there is a heartbreaking purity in it.


Please correct my approximate English


----------



## pmsummer

SACRED MUSIC FROM NOTRE-DAME CATHEDRAL
*Leonin* (1163-1190)
*Perotin* (1180-1225)
Tonus Peregrinus
Antony Pitts - director
_
Naxos_


----------



## ELbowe

"A Song For Francesca" Music In Italy, 1330-1430 Gothic Voices (various composers). Hyperion (1988 release) While primarily secular music there are a few songs that appear related to Marian devotion. In those days the cross-over between the sacred and the profane appeared to be frequent much to the chagrin of the Church fathers! I hope my attachment shows up!!!


----------



## pmsummer

DIE KUNST DER FUGE
*Johann Sebastian Bach*
Berliner Saxophon Quartett

_CPO_

...because he wrote at the bottom of the score, "S.D.G."


----------



## ELbowe

Lassus' Lamentations Of Jeremiah
Pro Cantione Antiqua, Bruno Turner 
1981 Recording on Regis Label
Usually part of most Holy Week compilations; this is a single disc issue 1995(?) reissued on Alto Label in 2011. A beautiful work with wonderful vocal presentation.


----------



## pmsummer

OCKEGHEM
_Requiem - Missa 'Mi-mi' - Missa Prolationum_
*Johannes Ockeghem*
Hilliard Ensemble
Paul Hillier - director
_
Virgin Veritas_


----------



## pmsummer

OFFICIUM TENEBRARUM
_Gregorian Chant: First Nocturn of the Night Office for Holy Saturday_
*Pierre de la Rue - Johannes Gardano - Bernardus Ycart*
Students' Choir Utrecht
Students' Chamber Choir Utrecht
Jan Boogaarts - director
_
Celestial Harmonies_


----------



## ELbowe

Music For San Rocco
Giovanni Gabrieli
Gabrieli Consort & Players, Paul McCreesh ‎- 
Archiv Produktion 1996

I remember acquiring this in '96 and to this day it remains one of all time favourite CDs.


----------



## ELbowe

Bach to the old LPs this morning:

Bach: ‎- B Minor Mass
Conductor - Ifor Jones, The Bach Festival Orchestra & The Bach Choir Of Bethlehem PA
Label: The Classics Record Library , LP 1962

Menotti: ‎- Amahl And The Night Visitors
On RCA Victor Red Seal LP, 1964


----------



## pmsummer

Because he said it was.










SUITEN FÜR VIOLONCELLO
*J.S. Bach*
Thomas Demenga - violoncello
_
ECM New Series_

S.D.G.


----------



## ELbowe

pmsummer said:


> Because he said so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SUITEN FÜR VIOLONCELLO
> *J.S. Bach*
> Thomas Demenga - violoncello
> _
> ECM New Series_
> 
> SDG


Lovely ECM cover....!!!


----------



## pmsummer

PASSIO
_Saint John Passion_
*Arvo Pärt*
Tonus Peregrinus
Robert Macdonald - bass (Jesus)
Mark Anderson - tenor (Pilate)
Paul Ayres - organ
Anthony Pitts - director
_
Naxos_


----------



## ELbowe

William Byrd : Early Latin Church Music- Propers For Christmas Day
The Cardinall's Musick / Andrew Carwood / David Skinner ‎- 
Gaudeamus ASV Digital CD 1998
I know a bit early for Christmas but this is not "Deck the Halls"!


----------



## pmsummer

MISSA SE LA FACE AY PALE
_The David Munrow Edition_
*Guillaume Dufay*
The Early Music Consort of London
David Munrow - director
_
Virgin Veritas_


----------



## ELbowe

Anthems by Orlando Gibbons 
Robin Blaze, Stephen Varcoe, Sarah Baldoc (organ) 
The Choir Of Winchester Cathedral under David Hill
Hyperion 2000 
This has been reissued under Helios ‎(image) - 2007


----------



## ELbowe

John Sheppard (1515 - 1558)
The Western Wynde' Mass (and other sacred choral music)
The Sixteen with Harry Christophers
Hyperion recordings of 1991/2 released as a two disc set 1997.

This composer is not as well known to my (limited) knowledge (Byrd, Tallis etc.,) he straddled the difficult (post Reformation) period in the Edward VI and Mary Tudor reign principally as a scholar and member of the Gentleman of the Chapel Royal at Oxford.


----------



## SanAntone

MOZART: _Mass in C minor_, K.427 / *Gardiner*






Monteverdi Choir
Eric Ericson Chamber Choir 
Royal Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra
Mia Persson soprano
Ann Hallenberg mezzo-soprano
Helge Rønning tenor
Peter Mattei bass
Nobel Prize Concert 2008


----------



## ELbowe

The inimitable Emma!!! 
Sacred Vocal Music of Claudio Monteverdi
Emma Kirkby, Ian Partridge, David Thomas,
The Parley Of Instruments, Roy Goodman And Peter Holman ‎
Hyperion ‎- 1984 CD release originally recorded in the Church of St. Jude-on-the-Hill, Hampstead, London, on 2 & 3 February 1981


----------



## ELbowe

More Sheppard:
John Sheppard - "Cantate Mass" & Other Sacred Choral Works
The Sixteen conducted by Harry Christophers 
Hyperion (2 CD) Recorded Jan 1988 & 1990 
Issued : 1997


----------



## pmsummer

DIVINE LITURGY
*Komitas*
The Choir of St. Gayané Cathedral, Yerevan, Armenia
Tatevos Asmarian - choir master
_
New Albion_


----------



## DavidA

Verdi Requiem / Pappano

A mixture of stage and religious rhetoric. I don’t go along with the theology but this is a marvellous performance


----------



## Itullian

A bit early, but what the heck.


----------



## DavidA

Handel Samson / Christophers


----------



## pmsummer

MASS FOR SAINT MARTIAL
_1029 A.D._
*Adémar de Chabannes*
New York's Ensemble for Early Music
Frederick Renz - director
_
Ex Cathedra_


----------



## pmsummer

VOX COSMICA
*Hildegard von Bingen*
Hirundo Maris
_Arianna Savall_ - voice, medieval harp, Italian triple harp, lyra, Tibetan singing bowl
_Petter Udland Johansen_ - voice, hardingfele, lyra, fiddle, monochord
Andreas Spindler - flutes, fiddle, Romain bells, colascione, tromba marina, voice
Anke Spindler - nyckelharpa, fiddles, viola da gamba, voice
David Mayoral - santur, percussion, Romain bells, voice
_
Carpe Diem Records_


----------



## Ariasexta

We do not just need truth in our life, we also need some magic. 
Here you are.


----------



## SanAntone

*Liszt - Christus*
Miklos Forrai


----------



## pmsummer

MISSA L'HOMME ARMÉ
SUPREMUM EST MORTALIBUS BONUM
*Guillaume Dufay*
Oxford Camerata
Jeremy Summerly - director
_
Naxos_


----------



## Skakner




----------



## eric1

Brahms Requiem. Everyone always mentions the Otto Klemperer recording, but I think the brass is way too loud in the 2nd movement, which spoils it a bit for me. I recently discovered the Giulini recording on Amazon music, which is outstanding.


----------



## regenmusic

Giovanni Battista Pergolesi "Stabat Mater"(1736)


----------



## pmsummer

THE ETON CHOIRBOOK
_15th-16th Century, Eton College, England_
*John Browne - Edmundus Sturton - Johannes Sutton - Robert Wylkynson*
Huelgas Ensemble
Paul Van Nevel - director
_
Deutsche Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## adeboram

Recently, I love to hear this motet by Mozart, they said that it's his final motet that he wrote before he died, *please correct me if I'm wrong* 
I feel calm everytime I listen to this piece.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## hammeredklavier




----------



## Handelian

The best Messiah I have heard recently with five (no six) cracking soloists! Wonderful!


----------



## pmsummer

OFFICIUM TENEBRARUM
_Gregorian Chant: First Nocturn of the Night Office for Holy Saturday_
*Pierre de la Rue - Johannes Gardano - Bernardus Ycart*
Students' Choir Utrecht
Students' Chamber Choir Utrecht
Jan Boogaarts - director
_
Celestial Harmonies_


----------



## SixFootScowl

I have half a dozen Missa Solemnis recordings but always come back to this one.


----------



## Handelian

Get into the Christmas spirit!


----------



## pmsummer

HOME TO THANKSGIVING
_Songs of Thanks and Praise_
*Various Composers - Medieval to Early American*
His Majestie's Clerkes
Theatre of Voices
Paul Hillier - director
_
Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## pmsummer

A SONG OF FAREWELL
_Music of Mourning & Consolation_
*Orlando Gibbons - William Walton - Robert White - James MacMillan - John Sheppard - Jonathan Dove - Thomas Morley - Edward Elgar - Herbert Howells - Hubert Parry*
Gabrieli Consort
Paul McCreesh - director
_
Gabrieli - Winged Lion_


----------



## pmsummer

ILLUMINA
_The Theme of Light in the Christian Tradition_
*Einojuhani Rautavaara - György Ligeti - William Byrd - Anonymous - Hildegard of Bingen - Thomas Tallis - Robert White - Sergei Rachmaninov - John Rutter - Gustav Holst - Giovanni Palestrina - Josquin Des Préz - Alexander Gretchaninov - Peter Ilyich Tchaikovsky - William Henry Harris - Charles Wood*
Choir of Clare College, Cambridge
Timothy Brown - director
_
Collegium_


----------



## hammeredklavier




----------



## ELbowe

Handelian said:


> View attachment 146795
> 
> 
> Get into the Christmas spirit!


Was holding off playing this and being lost in the wonderful cover photo for a few weeks....thanks for the reminder!


----------



## ELbowe

Itullian said:


> A bit early, but what the heck.


Nice!! Just watched last night on Mezzo TV N. Harnoncourt with Ghent Choir, Concertgebouw etc., concert of 2 years ago (?) Bach's Mass in Bm.....wonderful....


----------



## Rogerx

The new Beauty farm album:angel:


----------



## pmsummer

SHINING LIGHT
_Advent Music from Aquitanian Monasteries (12th c.)_
*Aquitanian Repertory Anonymous, Traditional, Anonymous, Italian Anonymous*
Cologne Sequentia Ensemble for Medieval Music
Barbara Thornton, Benjamin Bagby, directors
_
Deutsche Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## pmsummer

THE NIGHT OF SAINT NICHOLAS
_A Mediaeval Liturgy for Advent_
*Guglielmo di Volpiano* +1031
La Reverdie - instrumental ensemble
Cantori Gregoriani - vocal ensemble
_
Arcana - outhere_


----------



## pmsummer

CYPRIOT ADVENT ANTIPHONS
*Anonymous* - C.1390
Huelgas Ensemble
Paul Van Nevel - director
_
Deutsche Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Handelian

Unfathomable genius with unfathomable truths


----------



## pmsummer

A VENETIAN CHRISTMAS
*Giovanni Gabrieli - Cipriano de Rore*
Gabrieli Consort & Players
Paul McCreesh - director
_
Archiv Produktion_


----------



## Handelian

J S Bach

Jesus Meine Freude

Singer dem Herm ein neues Lied 

Monteverdi Choir / Gardiner 1980

The Leipzig cantor sure could write ‘em!


----------



## Handelian

Slumber soundly!


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Itullian




----------



## Rogerx

Free tip for all Maria Lovers


----------



## Handelian

Itullian said:


>


Quite special! By a committed Japanese's Lutheran!


----------



## Handelian

Christmas Eve listening. Beautiful recording


----------



## Schopenhauer

Handelian said:


> View attachment 147906
> 
> 
> Christmas Eve listening. Beautiful recording


Gonna listen to it right now. I was listening to:










Merry Christmas.


----------



## Rogerx

Yesterday


This morning.


----------



## Handelian

Mozart and Bernstein


----------



## pmsummer

CHRISTMAS VESPERS
*Heinrich Schütz*
Gabrieli Consort & Players
Paul McCreesh - director
_
Archiv Produktion_


----------



## pmsummer

MEMORY OF THOMAS BECKET
*Gregorian Chant*
_Matutinum, Laudes, Missa, Vesperae_
Schola Hungarica
László Dobszay, Janka Szendrei - conductors
_
Hungaroton_


----------



## pmsummer

THE MARTYRDOM OF SAINT THOMAS BECKET
*The Unfinished Vespers: December 29 1170*
Schola Gregoriana of Cambridge
Mary Berry - director
_
Herald_


----------



## pmsummer

FOR THE FEAST OF ST THOMAS OF CANTERBURY
*Gregorian Chant from Canterbury Cathedral*
The Lay Clerks of Canterbury Cathedral
David Flood - Master of the Choristers
_
Metronome_


----------



## Wuhan Wullie

_*Psalms From Saint Paul's: Psalms 1-17.* James Scott: Conductor, St Paul's Cathedral Choir, Andrew Lucas: Organ. Hyperion._

I read the Psalms _mane et nocte_ and try to listen to them each day as well.


----------



## Ingélou

This gorgeous Te Deum by Baldassare Galuppi - a composer I never tried before today.


----------



## pmsummer

VERLEIH UNS FRIEDEN GNÄDIGLICH
*16th - 17th Century German Protestant Church Music*
Hille Perl - treble viol
Anna Maria Friman - soprano 
Lee Santana - lute
Sirius Viols

_Deutsche Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Ingélou

Pergolesi, Stabat Mater, on YouTube:






Giovanni Battista Pergolesi: Stabat Mater / Nathalie Stutzmann, conductor · Philippe Jaroussky, countertenor / Emöke Barath, soprano / Orfeo 55 / Recorded at the Château de Fontainebleau, France, April 2014. Video by Ozango / ARTE France.

Sublime. :angel::angel::angel::angel::angel:


----------



## Ad Astra

Handelian said:


> View attachment 147603
> 
> 
> Unfathomable genius with unfathomable truths


I've also listened to this recently. I agree and well worth a purchase if you can find it.


----------



## pmsummer

...AND...
_A collection of contemporary sacred music interspersed songs from the Laudario di Cortona, Italy._
*Arvo Pärt - Julia Wolfe - Caroline Shaw - Anonymous Italian 13th C.*
Ars Nova Copenhagen
Paul Hillier - director
_
Naxos_


----------



## pmsummer

The Twelfth Night










WEIHNACHTS-ORATORIUM
_Christmas Oratorio BWV 248_
*Johann Sebastian Bach*
Dorothea Röschmann - soprano
Andreas Scholl - alto
Werner Güra - tenor
Klaus Häger - bass 
RIAS-Kammerchor
Akademie für Alte Musik Berlin
René Jacobs - director
_
Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## pmsummer

EPIPHANY MASS
_as it may have been celebrated in St. Thomas, Leipzig, c. 1740_
*Johann Sebastian Bach*
and *Anonymous - Johann Pachelbel - Michael Praetorius*
James O'Donnell, James Johnstone - organ
Paul McCreesh - conductor
Gabrieli Consort and Players
Congregational Choirs of Freberg and Dresden
_
Archiv Produktion_


----------



## pmsummer

WEIHNACHTSHISTORIE
_Weihnachtshistorie: Historia der Freuden- und Gnadenreichen Geburth SWV 435
Meine Seele erhebt den Herren SWV 344
Die Sieben Worte unseres lieben Erlösers und Seligmachers Jesu Christi SWV 478_
*Heinrich Schütz*
Musicalische Compagney

_DGM_


----------



## Handelian

Bach Herr Gott ditch lobes wir BVW 16

Gardiner and Monteverdi crew on pilgrimage.


----------



## pmsummer

HEAVENLY HARMONIES
_Renaissance English Church Music_
*William Byrd*
- _Motets - Mass Propers for Pentecost_
*Thomas Tallis*
- _9 Psalm Tunes for Archbishop Parker's Psalter_
Stile Antico

_Harmonia Mundi USA_


----------



## pmsummer

LAUDES DE SAINTE URSULE
*Hildegard von Bingen*
Ensemble Organum
Marcel Pérès - director
_
Harmonia Mundi France_


----------



## Rogerx

mrjack7857 said:


> Thanks for sharing . I recently started listening to old songs and really liked all the songs you shared.
> piano moving in ottawa


Can you please tell us a bit more?
I don't click on some random link.


----------



## Rogerx

I've finished this one today.


----------



## millionrainbows

Spooky Tooth: Ceremony


----------



## Rogerx

Wonderful music.


----------



## gellio

I love sacred music. I got the Mozart 225 box set when it came out and I realized yesterday that I know his operas, symphonies, concertos and sonatas intimately, but I’ve never focused on his sacred music. I’m all over it lately.


----------



## pmsummer

THE ETON CHOIRBOOK
_15th-16th Century - Eton College, England_
*John Browne - Edmundus Sturton - Johannes Sutton - Robert Wylkynson*
Huelgas Ensemble
Paul Van Nevel - director
_
Deutsche Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: The Complete Masonic Music:angel:


----------



## SanAntone

Stravinsky: _Mass_ and _Symphony of Psalms_

Yesterday and today I created playlists of a dozen or so different recordings of each work (two playlists) and have been listening on random play mode to them. I like listening in the way in order to quickly hear various performances, as opposed to listening to the entire work repeatedly.

But I love both works and hearing the movements bouncing around is fun for a change.


----------



## SixFootScowl

I have about a dozen Missa and just picked up on this one because it includes Waltraud Meier. Awesome! This may become my favorite Missa. I have ordered the CD.


----------



## gellio

SixFootScowl said:


> I have about a dozen Missa and just picked up on this one because it includes Waltraud Meier. Awesome! This may become my favorite Missa. I have ordered the CD.


Have you heard the recently released Jacobs recording? All I can say is - WOW!


----------



## SixFootScowl

gellio said:


> Have you heard the recently released Jacobs recording? All I can say is - WOW!


Have not heard it. I should check out clips at Presto.


----------



## gellio

SixFootScowl said:


> Have not heard it. I should check out clips at Presto.


It is so great. I hope he does Brahms requiem someday.


----------



## pmsummer

ACANTUS
_Sacred *"Songs of the People"* from Medieval Italy_
Acantus

_Gimell_


----------



## Rogerx

One at a time :angel:


----------



## Ariasexta

Giacomo Carissimi(1605-1674)
Cantatas and Mass: Sciolto Havean Dall'alte Sponde 

Le Istitutioni Harmoniche 
Marco Longhini
Label: Stradivarius


Johann Melchior Gletle(1626-1683)

Triumphale Canticum 
Musica Fiorita 
Daniela Dolci

Label: Orf Edition Alte Musik


----------



## FastkeinBrahms

Wilhelm Friedemann Bach, Cantatas. I.a.:
Es ist eine Stimme eines Predigers in der Wüste. 
Hermann Max, Rheinische Kantorei
Glorious opening choruses and hymns. The arias are very good, too, not quite the JS standard, though.


----------



## pmsummer

UTOPIA TRIUMPHANS
_The Great Polyphony of the Renaissance_
*Thomas Tallis - Costanzo Porta - Josquin Desprez - Johannes Ockeghem - Pierre de Manchicourt - Giovanni Gabrieli - Allesandro Striggio*
Huelgas Ensemble
Paul Van Nevel - director
_
Sony Vivarte_


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Missa Solemnis

Soile Isokoski (soprano), Monica Groop (mezzo), Marcus Ullman (tenor), Juha Kotilainen (bass)

Tapiola Sinfonietta, Peter Schreier Choir, Peter Schreier


----------



## Biwa

Music from mediaeval Finland and Sweden

Ensemble Peregrina
Agnieszka Budzińska-Bennett (conductor)


----------



## Dorsetmike

Clare College, Cambridge - Purcell Hear my prayer


----------



## Dorsetmike

Clare College, Cambridge - Byrd Ave verum Corpus


----------



## Dorsetmike

Clare College, Cambridge - Purcell, Jubilate Deo in D major, Z. 232


----------



## Rogerx

Canto Gregoriano

The Benedictine Monks of Santo Domingo De Silos
anon.: Hosanna filio David
anon.: Kyrie fons bonitatis
anon.: Oculi omnium
anon.: Pange lingua
anon.: Puer natus est
anon.: Salve Regina


----------



## Biwa

BYRD, William (1540-1623): Mass for Four Voices
BENNETT, Richard Rodney (1936-2012): A Colloquy with God 
PLUMMER, John (1410-83): Missa sine nomine for three voices 
SMITH, Andrew (b. 1970): Kyrie: Cunctipotens Genitor Deus 
TALLIS, Thomas (1505-85): Mass for Four Voices 
JACKSON, Gabriel (b. 1962): Ite missa est

New York Polyphony:
Geoffrey Williams, countertenor
Steven Caldicott Wilson, tenor
Christopher Dylan Herbert, baritone
Craig Phillips, bass


----------



## Biwa

G.F. Händel: 
Te Deum HWV 278
Jubilate HWV 279

W. Croft: 
Ode for the Peace of Utrecht

Nicki Kennedy (soprano) 
William Towers (alto)
Wolfram Lattke (tenor) 
Julian Podger (tenor)
Peter Harvey (bass)
The Netherlands Bach Society
Jos van Veldhoven (conductor)


----------



## pmsummer

SCATTERED ASHES
_Josquin's Miserere and the Savonarolan Legacy_
*Josquin Des Prez - Giovanni Pierluigi da Palestrina - Orlande de 
Lassus - Claude Le Jeune - Jean Lhéritier - Nicolas Gombert - Jacobus 
Clemens Non Papa - William Byrd*
Magnificat
Philip Cave - director
_
Linn_


----------



## Rogerx

Palestrina - Music for Good Friday

Musica Contexta, Simon Ravens


----------



## pmsummer

MISERERE - FESTINA LENTE - SARAH WAS NINETY YEARS OLD
*Arvo Pärt*
The Hilliard Ensemble
Paul Hillier - director
Orchester der Beethovenhalle Bonn
Dennis Russell Davies - conductor
_
ECM New Series_


----------



## pmsummer

PASSIO
_Saint John Passion_
*Arvo Pärt*
Tonus Peregrinus
Robert Macdonald - bass (Jesus)
Mark Anderson - tenor (Pilate)
Paul Ayres - organ
Anthony Pitts - director
_
Naxos_


----------



## Biwa

Gregorian Chant for Lent and Holy Week

Mario Guillermo Ojeda (soloist)
Consortium Vocale Oslo
Alexander M. Schweitzer


----------



## pmsummer

LAMENTA
_The Lamentations of the Prophet Jeremiah_
*Ferrabosco the Elder - Thomas Tallis - Antoine Brumel - Robert White - Giovanni Pierluigi da Palestrina*
The Tallis Scholars
Peter Philips - director
_
Gimell_


----------



## pmsummer

MUSIC FOR HOLY WEEK
*Anonymous*
_In Proportional Rhythm_
Schola Antiqua
Barbara Katherine Jones, John Blackley - directors
_
L'Oiseau Lyre Florilegium_


----------



## pmsummer

THE LAMENTATIONS OF JEREMIAH
*Thomas Tallis*
The Hilliard Ensemble
_
ECM New Series_


----------



## kfriegedank

Michael Haydn - Requiem in C Minor, a great study in comparison to Mozart's; and the similarities - even downright "stolen" fugues, i.e. at 16:10


----------



## pmsummer

ST MATTHEW PASSION
_Matthäus-Passion, BWV 244_
*Johann Sebastian Bach*
Gabrieli Players
Peter Harvey, Susan Bickley, Magdalena Kozena, Stephan Loges, Deborah York, Mark Padmore, Julia Gooding, James Gilchrist
Paul McCreesh - conductor
_
Archiv_


----------



## Biwa

Handel: Messiah

Dunedin Consort


----------



## pmsummer

CHRIST LAG IN TODES BANDEN
_BWV 4_
EASTER ORATORIO
_BWV 249_
*Johann Sebastian Bach*
Emma Kirkby, Emily Van Evera, Evelyn Tubb - sopranos
Margaret Cable, Caroline Trevor - altos
Howard Cook, Charles Daniels, Wilfried Jochens - tenors
Stephen Charlesworth, Simon Grant, David Thomas, Peter Kooy - basses
Taverner Consort
Taverner Players
Andrew Parrott - director
_
Virgin Veritas_


----------



## Biwa

William BYRD: Ave verum corpus; Mass for five voices 
Thomas TALLIS: Salvator mundi (I); 
Thomas MORLEY: Nolo mortem peccatoris 
Orlando GIBBONS: O clap your hands together; Almighty and everlasting God 
Robert WHITE: Portio mea; Christe qui lux es et dies (IV) 
John TAVERNER: O splendor gloriae

Stile Antico


----------



## Biwa

Josquin Desprez:

Stabat Mater
Domine exaudi orationem meam
Pater Noster/Ave Maria
Déploration
Benedicta es, Caelorum Regina
Miserere mei Deus

Dufay Ensemble


----------



## Biwa

Heinrich Isaac

Missa de Apostolis
Motets

The Tallis Scholars
Peter Phillips


----------



## Biwa

Johannes Ockeghem: 
Missa pro defunctis

Pierre de la Rue: 
Missa pro fidelibus defunctis

Cappella Pratensis
Stratton Bull


----------



## Rogerx

Mascagni: Messa di Gloria

Ensemble Seicentonovecento, Flavio Colusso

Must have......


----------



## Biwa

Luigi Nono:

Prometeo, tragedia dell'ascolto

Ensemble Recherche


----------



## kfriegedank

I can not get enough of Zelenka's massive second Te Deum setting, ZWV 146... especially that final fugue at 26:42


----------



## Ingélou

Biwa said:


> View attachment 153662
> 
> 
> Heinrich Isaac
> 
> Missa de Apostolis
> Motets
> 
> The Tallis Scholars
> Peter Phillips


Hadn't heard of Heinrich Isaac (typical) so looked him up on YouTube and really liked what I heard. 
Thank you, Biwa. :tiphat:


----------



## Biwa

Ingélou said:


> Hadn't heard of Heinrich Isaac (typical) so looked him up on YouTube and really liked what I heard.
> Thank you, Biwa. :tiphat:


You're most welcome.  The music of that era is sublimely beautiful, isn't it! We are indeed fortunate to have such wonderful performances like these so readily available today. That recording is an old favorite of mine, but I am still discovering lots of old (and new) treasures as well.


----------



## Biwa

Antonio Vivaldi: 
Sonata 'al Santo Sepolcro' in E flat major RV130
Stabat Mater RV621

Giovanni Batista Pergolesi: 
Salve Regina

Johann Sebastian Bach: 
"Tilge, Höchster, meine Sünden" (Psalm 51), BWV 1083

Emma Kirkby (soprano)
Daniel Taylor (counter-tenor)
Theatre of Early Music


----------



## Helgi

*Victoria: Missa O quam gloriosum*
Monteverdi Choir, J.E. Gardiner

This is a wonderful mass that doesn't seem to have been recorded very often.


----------



## Biwa

Guillaume Dufay:

Missa Se la face ay pale

Diabolus in Musica
Antoine Guerber


----------



## Helgi

*Josquin: Missa Hercules dux Ferrarie; Miserere*
De Labyrintho, Walter Testolin


----------



## HighDesertGaze

I'm new to this forum and pretty new to this aspect of Classical Music; I am astonished at how much I like it. As I explained in my 'introduce yourself' post, I am just starting the process of rebuilding my music collection, and for some strange reason decided to begin the Classical portion with the purchase of *Bach*'s _Mass in B minor_ (16- and 24-bit FLAC files from eClassical.com). I liked it so much that I returned for the 16- and 24-bit FLAC files of *Beethoven*'s _Missa Solemnis_-also very enjoyable. Both recordings are of Masaaki Suzuki and the Bach Collegium Japan performances in 2007 and 2018 respectively.

Next up: *Haydn*'s _Die Schöpfung (The Creation)_-Andreas Sperling / 2005.


----------



## Biwa

HighDesertGaze said:


> I'm new to this forum and pretty new to this aspect of Classical Music; I am astonished at how much I like it. As I explained in my 'introduce yourself' post, I am just starting the process of rebuilding my music collection, and for some strange reason decided to begin the Classical portion with the purchase of *Bach*'s _Mass in B minor_ (16- and 24-bit FLAC files from eClassical.com). I liked it so much that I returned for the 16- and 24-bit FLAC files of *Beethoven*'s _Missa Solemnis_-also very enjoyable. Both recordings are of Masaaki Suzuki and the Bach Collegium Japan performances in 2007 and 2018 respectively.
> 
> Next up: *Haydn*'s _Die Schöpfung (The Creation)_-Andreas Sperling / 2005.


Welcome to the forum. I've been listening for a long time, but I still feel like I am just starting. Classical music has a long and rich history, especially vocal music. I have several recordings of Masaaki Suzuki on BIS, mostly the cantatas which are also very enjoyable. I see you are downloading 24-bit files. I haven't gotten into downloading music yet (still spinning SACDs etc…), but I am curious how eClassical.com is working for you. Do you listen in 2-ch stereo or 5.1 multichannel? I make the best of both worlds, but when available I go for the surround experience. Choral music is particularly well suited to both immersive and ambient multichannel recordings. Of course 2-ch stereo sounds wonderful, too.:tiphat:


----------



## Biwa

Hymns of Kassianí 
performed by Cappella Romana
Alexander Lingas, music director

https://cappellaromana.org/kassiani/?mc_cid=0cf8808f6f&mc_eid=559f245581

I just got this new release in the mail today.


----------



## HighDesertGaze

Biwa said:


> Welcome to the forum. I've been listening for a long time, but I still feel like I am just starting. Classical music has a long and rich history, especially vocal music. I have several recordings of Masaaki Suzuki on BIS, mostly the cantatas which are also very enjoyable. I see you are downloading 24-bit files. I haven't gotten into downloading music yet (still spinning SACDs etc…), but I am curious how eClassical.com is working for you. Do you listen in 2-ch stereo or 5.1 multichannel? I make the best of both worlds, but when available I go for the surround experience. Choral music is particularly well suited to both immersive and ambient multichannel recordings. Of course 2-ch stereo sounds wonderful, too.:tiphat:


Thank you for the welcome.

I also picked up the 10CD collection of *Bach*'s secular cantatas at a reduced price, but it included only the 16-bit FLAC versions. I went digital because my 'stereo' is my computer, so I listen mostly through headphones. With the other purchases, I didn't really have any use for the 24-bit versions of the music, but they were included in the purchase price for the 16-bit FLAC files (I could also download 'surround', but haven't yet done so), and who knows what changes to the ways in which I listen to music might occur in the future.


----------



## Biwa

HighDesertGaze said:


> Thank you for the welcome.
> 
> I also picked up the 10CD collection of *Bach*'s secular cantatas at a reduced price, but it included only the 16-bit FLAC versions. I went digital because my 'stereo' is my computer, so I listen mostly through headphones. With the other purchases, I didn't really have any use for the 24-bit versions of the music, but they were included in the purchase price for the 16-bit FLAC files (I could also download 'surround', but haven't yet done so), and who knows what changes to the ways in which I listen to music might occur in the future.


I suppose it's just a matter of time before my computer becomes my audio system, too. New releases are going that way at an ever increasing rate and physical discs are moving off into the sunset. 16-bit sounds fine with my headphones. Heck, I get a lot pleasure from listening to music on YouTube via a Bose sound bar. And most digital classical recordings sound good as they have been spared the compression war that has plagued Pop/Rock recordings. I guess the 24-bit helps more with large speakers, amps, etc… Anyway, the music is what counts, right? I love Haydn's music, too. His Creation is a wonderful creation (pardon the pun )


----------



## Biwa

Zoltán Kodály:

Missa Brevis
Psalm 114 & 121

Flemish Radio Choir
Johan Duijck (conductor)


----------



## HighDesertGaze

Biwa said:


> I suppose it's just a matter of time before my computer becomes my audio system, too. New releases are going that way at an ever increasing rate and physical discs are moving off into the sunset. 16-bit sounds fine with my headphones. Heck, I get a lot pleasure from listening to music on YouTube via a Bose sound bar. And most digital classical recordings sound good as they have been spared the compression war that has plagued Pop/Rock recordings. I guess the 24-bit helps more with large speakers, amps, etc… Anyway, the music is what counts, right? I love Haydn's music, too. His Creation is a wonderful creation (pardon the pun )


It's possible that once you get used to not having CD cases with booklets* you might actually like it. I was an early adopter of the compact disc, buying a Magnavox (Phillips on the inside) player back in late '84 for around $350 after a hefty rebate plus vouchers for four free CD purchases (this, when the starting point for Sony models was in the $700s), but when I read an article suggesting that CDs may soon be making a vinyl-like comeback, I can't help but doubt it. Now, it has been amply demonstrated recently that advertising in all its many guises can cause the American public to do almost anything (I'm impressed that they drew the line at the 'butt-swab' popularized in China), so a comeback for CDs is not impossible, but I think it unlikely.

I, for one, will not be going back to collecting CDs. It took awhile, but I did eventually come to see a reason for returning to vinyl (almost certainly not _the_ reason), but I think there is something about having to get up every fifteen minutes or so in order to flip a record over or put on a new one that concentrates the mind a little more; I felt like I paid more attention to the music I was playing in those days. I don't see any compensating attributes in CDs, since they are less versatile than the digital formats, not to mention bulkier. So, if I had the money, I'd buy a phonograph-centric stereo system and also buy digital copies of everything I liked.

* eClassical makes downloads of the booklets and inlay cards-I've always known them as 'tray cards'-available as PDFs; you don't even have to buy the album. The question is, will there still be booklets when there are no CDs?


----------



## Biwa

HighDesertGaze said:


> It's possible that once you get used to not having CD cases with booklets* you might actually like it. I was an early adopter of the compact disc, buying a Magnavox (Phillips on the inside) player back in late '84 for around $350 after a hefty rebate plus vouchers for four free CD purchases (this, when the starting point for Sony models was in the $700s), but when I read an article suggesting that CDs may soon be making a vinyl-like comeback, I can't help but doubt it. Now, it has been amply demonstrated recently that advertising in all its many guises can cause the American public to do almost anything (I'm impressed that they drew the line at the 'butt-swab' popularized in China), so a comeback for CDs is not impossible, but I think it unlikely.
> 
> I, for one, will not be going back to collecting CDs. It took awhile, but I did eventually come to see a reason for returning to vinyl (almost certainly not _the_ reason), but I think there is something about having to get up every fifteen minutes or so in order to flip a record over or put on a new one that concentrates the mind a little more; I felt like I paid more attention to the music I was playing in those days. I don't see any compensating attributes in CDs, since they are less versatile than the digital formats, not to mention bulkier. So, if I had the money, I'd buy a phonograph-centric stereo system and also buy digital copies of everything I liked.
> 
> * eClassical makes downloads of the booklets and inlay cards-I've always known them as 'tray cards'-available as PDFs; you don't even have to buy the album. The question is, will there still be booklets when there are no CDs?


Aaah… the power and influence that advertising has on the public is a sight to behold, isn't it! LOL!!! I was surprised to see LPs make a comeback. But, the heavy handed use of compression in digital recordings since the 1990s explains some of that desire for analog. And yes, I have heard people say CDs, cassettes, reel-to-reel tapes, etc… will make a comeback, too. I find it hard to believe but… as you say it's not impossible.

I know what you mean about getting used to not having CDs, LPs, or other physical media. The past few years I have really enjoyed listening to jazz on YouTube. I have always liked jazz, but never delved deeply into collecting a lot of recordings. Now I can listen practically non-stop to a wide variety of jazz performances without any disks. I have been doing this with Pop and other music as well. It is fantastic to have so much music at my fingertips. I really do get that.

But old habits die hard and I still have a thing for physical media which you seem to understand when you play LPs. I have been acquiring LPs, CDs, SACDs, DVD-As, BD-As, etc… continually for so long that it's still second nature to me to fire up the amp and spin a disk or two. I am also fortunate to have several brick-and-mortar music stores nearby. Browsing around the bins of LPs & CDs at a music store and discovering a new recording is still one of life's simple pleasures. Some of these stores also buy as well as sell LPs and CDs. So, with physical media I have the option of selling recordings I no longer listen to.


----------



## HighDesertGaze

Biwa said:


> But old habits die hard and I still have a thing for physical media which you seem to understand when you play LPs. I have been acquiring LPs, CDs, SACDs, DVD-As, BD-As, etc… continually for so long that it's still second nature to me to fire up the amp and spin a disk or two. I am also fortunate to have several brick-and-mortar music stores nearby. Browsing around the bins of LPs & CDs at a music store and discovering a new recording is still one of life's simple pleasures. Some of these stores also buy as well as sell LPs and CDs. So, with physical media I have the option of selling recordings I no longer listen to.


So, you'll never guess what I did ... I ordered a CD from Amazon, well sixty-seven of them to be precise, but they are all part of one box set. What, _me_ a hypocrite? Never!

As I stated elsewhere, I will buy CDs if they turn out to be the cheaper option, but even then, the discs will get ripped to a digital format and likely be stored away without ever being listened to. Now, in the spirit of full disclosure, I will admit that the $399.99 box set of Bach's complete cantatas (Ton Koopman on what looks to be a 2019 reissue of a 2009 original release on Challenge Classics-blue box) was not the cheapest option*, but it was a heck of a lot cheaper than buying the FLAC files from Prestō Classical ($38 for each 3CD set; $42 for the FLAC files). eClassical doesn't have the Koopman, but the BIS/Suzuki version runs ~$310; if other purchases don't continually crop up to get in the way, I will probably pick this set up at some point.

We will now hear the closing arguments for the defense. When I left Portland last May, I gave my entire CD collection (mostly Pop/Rock) to an ex-coworker whose taste in music had a considerable overlap with mine. At the time, he said something about sending some of them to me when I got settled, but I wasn't going to hold my breath waiting for that to happen. Well, about a year later, I have actually received a package containing around 2/3rds of my Classical collection and a smattering of the other. I should receive the rest of the Classical in the next package, whenever that happens. So, surely Your Honor can see, that with one unexpected turn of events, I have become a de facto CD collector again, so there's no harm in buying more is there?

By the way, I don't actually buy vinyl; my budget wouldn't stretch to that. No, my last vinyl purchase was *The Human League* - _The Lebanon_ 12" single in 1984.

* If anyone's interested, the cheapest option I found was to buy digital files from Qobuz (21 sets of 3CDs and 1 4CD set, 16-bit FLAC at $7.99 per set). Oh yeah, the digital options range from very lossy MP3s to AIFF, with quite a few file-size/quality choices in between.


----------



## Biwa

HighDesertGaze said:


> So, you'll never guess what I did ... I ordered a CD from Amazon, well sixty-seven of them to be precise, but they are all part of one box set. What, _me_ a hypocrite? Never!
> 
> ... So, surely Your Honor can see, that with one unexpected turn of events, I have become a de facto CD collector again, so there's no harm in buying more is there?
> .


No harm whatsoever.:angel: And… Hey, you can pick up Nikolaus Harnoncourt and Gustav Leonhardt's cantata box set for a song, only $112 and change. I'm sure another box of 60 CDs is just what you need. :lol: 
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B...8&pd_rd_w=c9v3P&pd_rd_wg=o2hdT&ref_=pd_gw_unk.

The music industry is having a field day with all of these massive box sets. Fortunately, most of the classical sets offer a big bang for the buck. It's a very different story for Pop & Rock albums. Many aging rockers are rereleasing their old hit albums in outrageously expensive boxes with only a few added tokens: photo book, old outtakes of songs, even marbles & coasters.  The power of advertising… :devil:

Along with Suzuki's, another recent series of Bach's cantatas that's been good for me is Sigiswald Kuijken's with La Petite Bande on the Accent label. 








Getting OT again, but it's great to hear you're getting your CD collection back. I still dig into my collection and pull out an old recording that I got decades ago. It's amazing they sound like the day I got them.

Speaking of old recordings, the past couple of years I've been indulging in a guilty pleasure of mine…. Quadraphonic recordings from the 1970s. The UK label Dutton-Vocalion has been doing a beautiful job remastering vintage Quad recordings. On top of that, they are releasing them on SACD at very reasonable prices, often as 2-fers. https://www.duttonvocalion.co.uk/

Old Quad LPs, 8-tracks, and reel-to-reel tapes go for insane prices on eBay, etc… and they pretty much sound like crap with all the snap, crackle and pops. Dutton-Vocalion's remasterings sound pristine, warm and natural. They blow the old LPs out of the water for a fraction of the cost.


----------



## HighDesertGaze

Biwa said:


> No harm whatsoever.:angel: And… Hey, you can pick up Nikolaus Harnoncourt and Gustav Leonhardt's cantata box set for a song, only $112 and change. I'm sure another box of 60 CDs is just what you need.


I don't expect to live long enough for that particular release to make it to the top of my buying list. I made my decision to go with the Koopman yesterday based on two pages of posts found in a thread specific to the Bach Cantatas, as well as one or two of the more intelligent sounding ratings found on Amazon. This collection is fourth on my list, and I think I will be doing well to reach a point where, instead of buying a copy of a work I don't already own, I pick up my second choice: the Suzuki.



Biwa said:


> Along with Suzuki's, another recent series of Bach's cantatas that's been good for me is Sigiswald Kuijken's with La Petite Bande on the Accent label.


I appreciate the recommendation, but have no idea where I would place it in my rankings. I see, however, that it is available on Spotify, so I will check it out.



Biwa said:


> Speaking of old recordings, the past couple of years I've been indulging in a guilty pleasure of mine…. Quadraphonic recordings from the 1970s.


I am amazed. Do you ever sleep? I mean Classical Music and Jazz; where do you find the time to pursue both of these never mind your other interests? And most of the rooms in your mansion must be overflowing with physical media. You haven't been featured in an episode of _Hoarders_ have you? :lol:


----------



## Biwa

HighDesertGaze said:


> I don't expect to live long enough for that particular release to make it to the top of my buying list…
> 
> … You haven't been featured in an episode of _Hoarders_ have you? :lol:


Oh, the Suzuki series will do just fine. Actually, I was kidding about that Harnoncourt/Leonhardt box set. I am sure it contains many treasures, but one box set of cantatas would be enough, at least for me. Life IS all too brief and there is so much other music to listen to. The older I get the more eager I am to seek out unknown works and get to know them. Bach is at the end of the Baroque era, which is long and overflowing with incredible music by other composers… not to mention all the fabulous music of the Renaissance and Medieval eras. The 20th and 21st centuries are also filled with many delights. Indeed, where do we find the time…???

I listen to jazz while I'm working, not all the time but quite often. It is simply a kind of background music, but it creates a nice working environment. Everyday feels like late Friday afternoon. :cheers: And being online, it helps keep down the amount of music cluttering my room.

Hey!! How did you know I was on TV?? Actually, it was American Pickers!! LOL!!! Just kidding! :lol: But seriously, I used to have music stacked all around. But now I sell disks that I don't need or listen to much. As I mentioned there are some excellent music stores nearby that buy as well as sell. The past several years I have been going through my collection and have thinned it out quite a bit. This has not only freed up space, but also as a side benefit it gives me some extra change in my pocket to go out and get new recordings.:trp:


----------



## Helgi

I'm also a fan of Suzuki & co. in Bach - their St. John Passion recording from last year is well worth checking out, if you're in the market for one of those.

I recently discovered the excellent Weser-Renaissance ensemble and am currently listening to:










*Josquin: Missa Ave maris stella*
Weser-Renaissance Bremen, Manfred Cordes


----------



## HighDesertGaze

Biwa said:


> Oh, the Suzuki series will do just fine. Actually, I was kidding about that Harnoncourt/Leonhardt box set. I am sure it contains many treasures, but one box set of cantatas would be enough, at least for me. Life IS all too brief and there is so much other music to listen to. The older I get the more eager I am to seek out unknown works and get to know them. Bach is at the end of the Baroque era, which is long and overflowing with incredible music by other composers… not to mention all the fabulous music of the Renaissance and Medieval eras. The 20th and 21st centuries are also filled with many delights. ...
> 
> But seriously, I used to have music stacked all around. But now I sell disks that I don't need or listen to much. As I mentioned there are some excellent music stores nearby that buy as well as sell. The past several years I have been going through my collection and have thinned it out quite a bit. This has not only freed up space, but also as a side benefit it gives me some extra change in my pocket to go out and get new recordings.:trp:


Having learned yesterday of the existence of the _Arthur Grumiaux Collection_ box set (74 CDs!), I could almost (_almost_) wish that I had gone for the Harnoncourt/Leonhardt, as that would have left me with enough money to pick up this box set as well. Hopefully, it won't sell out before I can get to it. The fact that two of the CDs in the set are identical, gives me some hope: perhaps this defect will scare some potential buyers away. On the other hand, Decca could issue a corrected version at some point during the interval between now and the time I have saved enough to purchase it. So, this delay could work in my favor. As my friend Monty says, "always look on the bright side of life."

I know all about music stores that buy and sell; they are one of the reasons that my Shoegaze collection is excellent, while my Classical Music collection (even if the rest of it arrives from Portland someday) is pathetic. I returned from living/working in the UK and decided to give Portland a try just in time to take advantage of the glut of Shoegaze CDs being 'traded in' during an economic downturn that hit the area harder than many others. Years later, another downturn left me scrambling for rent money, and my Classical Music collection turned out to be the more valuable of the two, so ...


----------



## HighDesertGaze

Helgi said:


> I'm also a fan of Suzuki & co. in Bach - their St. John Passion recording from last year is well worth checking out, if you're in the market for one of those.
> 
> I recently discovered the excellent Weser-Renaissance ensemble and am currently listening to:
> *Josquin: Missa Ave maris stella*
> Weser-Renaissance Bremen, Manfred Cordes


Bach's two 'passions' are indeed on my list, just not at the top at this point in time, but not far from it either. I have to say that I am not familiar with *Josquin*, but I'll see what I can find on Spotify. As I wrote in my reply to *Biwa* a few minutes ago, my Classical Music collection (and I might as well admit my knowledge of the genre) is pathetic. But that is one of the reasons why I am here: to learn. Thanks for the recommendations.


----------



## HighDesertGaze

It just finished. Very nice! It got off to a bit of a rocky start, and I was thinking, "yep, this is why I like cantatas more than oratorios." The latter seem (in my _extremely_ limited experience) to have more areas you simply get through ("endure" is too harsh a description) until the next good bit comes along. It didn't take long, however, for the good bits to start coming along with increasing frequency before becoming a continuous stream of them right up to the finale.


----------



## Biwa

Helgi said:


> I'm also a fan of Suzuki & co. in Bach - their St. John Passion recording from last year is well worth checking out, if you're in the market for one of those.
> 
> I recently discovered the excellent Weser-Renaissance ensemble and am currently listening to:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Josquin: Missa Ave maris stella*
> Weser-Renaissance Bremen, Manfred Cordes


I can second that recommendation. It's a wonderful recording. Please let us know of any other good ones by this group or others. Thanks in advance! One that I can recommend by Weser-Renaissance Bremen and Manfred Cordes is "Praetorius: Missa in Festo Sanctissimae Trinitatis".


----------



## Biwa

HighDesertGaze said:


> Having learned yesterday of the existence of the _Arthur Grumiaux Collection_ box set (74 CDs!), I could almost (_almost_) wish that I had gone for the Harnoncourt/Leonhardt, as that would have left me with enough money to pick up this box set as well…
> 
> …they are one of the reasons that my Shoegaze collection is excellent, ...


One can't go wrong with Arthur Grumiaux…especially when one has a sweet tooth, like me.  Good luck with the set. I hope you can acquire it in time.

But Shoegaze! That's a different story all together. I kind of missed the boat on that era. A few years ago a friend turned me onto it. I have My Bloody Valentine - Loveless. What else would you recommend by them or other bands?


----------



## Helgi

Biwa said:


> I can second that recommendation. It's a wonderful recording. Please let us know of any other good ones by this group or others. Thanks in advance! One that I can recommend by Weser-Renaissance Bremen and Manfred Cordes is "Praetorius: Missa in Festo Sanctissimae Trinitatis".


It was only meant as a "what have you been listening to lately" entry, but it's wonderful and so I can recommend it! I know that some prefer a less spacious/reverberant acoustic for these works, but I like how it sounds.

Will check out the Praetorius, I'm not familiar with the composer.


----------



## HighDesertGaze

Biwa said:


> One can't go wrong with Arthur Grumiaux…especially when one has a sweet tooth, like me.  Good luck with the set. I hope you can acquire it in time.
> 
> But Shoegaze! That's a different story all together. I kind of missed the boat on that era. A few years ago a friend turned me onto it. I have My Bloody Valentine - Loveless. What else would you recommend by them or other bands?


Second try at this reply. I was just wrapping up my first attempt late last night, when I inadvertently hit a key combination that took me to another page, and, when I returned, my reply was gone.

In any case, I have been having second thoughts about the Grumiaux box set. I started looking at the track listings and noticed that the Mozart violin concertos are performed at least twice, and I already own one of those sets. In my present financial situation, I think the smarter play for me would be to pick off individual pieces of his back catalog from places like qobuz (a respectable array of releases and the best prices I've found so far). There are even more releases at Spotify, so I can at least listen until I can buy.

I, too, kinda missed the boat with shoegaze in the '90s. While I loved bands like *Curve*, *Lush*, and *Pale Saints* (the latter two because I bought almost everything 4AD put out in those days), I had no idea that they were part of a specific genre. Now, rather than carry on with a discussion that might not be appreciated by other viewers of this thread, I have PM'ed you. I hope you don't mind.

What a 'maroon' I am. Just as I'm finishing this reply, I suddenly notice the 'restore saved content' button at the bottom left of this pane. I tried it; it worked, but I decided to go with this version.


----------



## SanAntone

*szymanowski | stabat mater - gadulanka*

View attachment 155022


----------



## Biwa

Helgi said:


> It was only meant as a "what have you been listening to lately" entry, but it's wonderful and so I can recommend it! I know that some prefer a less spacious/reverberant acoustic for these works, but I like how it sounds.
> 
> Will check out the Praetorius, I'm not familiar with the composer.


Oops, my bad. I have a tendency to read more into comments than I should. :tiphat: Anyway, I'm glad to hear you like that recording, though. And I agree with you that a reverberant acoustic suits this style of music.


----------



## Biwa

HighDesertGaze said:


> Second try at this reply. I was just wrapping up my first attempt late last night, when I inadvertently hit a key combination that took me to another page, and, when I returned, my reply was gone.
> 
> In any case, I have been having second thoughts about the Grumiaux box set…


Thanks for the PM. I'll get a reply out. About box sets, for some reason I haven't been a big fan of them. I always seem to go for individual albums. Perhaps one reason is I start buying the series before it has been finished or else I didn't realize there was a set. Another reason is that I am not much of a completist. However, they usually do offer great value and are a convenient way to build a collection.


----------



## Biwa

G.F. Händel: Saul

Henry Waddington (bass)
Finnur Bjarnason (tenor)
Michael Slattery (tenor)
Rosemary Joshua (soprano)
Emma Bell (soprano)
Lawrence Zazzo (counter-tenor) 
Jeremy Ovenden (tenor)
Gidon Saks (baritone)
RIAS-Kammerchor
Concerto Köln
René Jacobs (conductor)


----------



## Biwa

Tomás Luis de Victoria:

Missa pro defunctis
Feria VI in parasceve ad matutinum

Escolania & Capella de Música Montserrat
Ars Musicae de Barcelona/Ireneu Segarra
Pro Cantione Antiqua London/Bruno Turner


----------



## Gothos

Hearing this for the the first time today.It is magnificent.


----------



## HighDesertGaze

Found this exact version on Spotify, so I gave it a listen. Very nice.


----------



## Rogerx

Just finishing this jewel.


----------



## Helgi

*Ockeghem: Requiem, Missa Mi-mi, Missa Prolationum*
The Hilliard Ensemble


----------



## HighDesertGaze

They are both box sets I have received in the last three days. So far, I have only listened to disc 1 of both sets.

I notice that the last track on the cantatas disc is an alternate version of the 9th movement of BWV 21. Do people wrap movements 1-8 and 10-12 around this alternate 9th movement and play the whole things as a variation of the 21st cantata? I think I will try it, but is that why the "(Appendix)" is included?


----------



## HighDesertGaze

Rogerx said:


> Just finishing this jewel.


Found this on Spotify as well, and listened to it during a leisurely lunch break. Very enjoyable.


----------



## Gothos

I am really developing an appreciation of Russian choral music.I would rank this album right alongside of the Rachmaninov "Vespers'.
Both are fantastic.


----------



## Rogerx

Another jewel almost finished.


----------



## Helgi

*Bach (JS, JC, CPE) Magnificats*
Arcangelo, Jonathan Cohen


----------



## advokat

...............................................................................


----------



## advokat

.............................................................................


----------



## Helgi

*Monteverdi: Vespro della beata Vergine*
L'Arpeggiata, Christina Pluhar


----------



## jkl

Schutz, Musikalische Exequien


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Messiaen: L'Ascension, Le Tombeau resplendissant, Les Offrandes oubliées, Un Sourire*

*Tonhalle-Orchester Zürich, Paavo Järvi*

_L'Ascension, quatre méditations symphoniques _

1) _Majesté du Christ demandant sa gloire à son Père _("The majesty of Christ demanding his glory of the Father")






2) _Alleluias sereins d'une âme qui désire le ciel _("Serene alleluias of a soul that longs for heaven")






3) _Alleluia sur la trompette, alleluia sur la cymbale_ ("Alleluia on the trumpet, alleluia on the cymbal")






4)_ Prière du Christ montant vers son Père_ ("Prayer of Christ ascending towards his Father")


----------



## Dorsetmike

Zelenka; Missa Purificationis Beatae Virginis Mariae - ZWV 16 -


----------



## HighDesertGaze

Never mind, I don't know what went wrong with the quoted bit, but I don't see any way to delete this and begin again.


----------



## HighDesertGaze

Helgi said:


> *Monteverdi: Vespro della beata Vergine*
> L'Arpeggiata, Christina Pluhar


Found this on Spotify as well. Not an unpleasant listen by any means, but my least favorite from what I've been exposed to in this genre so far. I think it's because the music is more to the front and obscures part of the vocals.


----------



## HighDesertGaze

Another box set with which I have been reunited this month. I've ripped and am currently listening to the Requiem in D minor.


----------



## Helgi

HighDesertGaze said:


> Found this on Spotify as well. Not an unpleasant listen by any means, but my least favorite from what I've been exposed to in this genre so far. I think it's because the music is more to the front and obscures part of the vocals.


You might like this one better, by Philippe Herreweghe and Collegium Vocale Gent:


----------



## HighDesertGaze

Helgi said:


> You might like this one better, by Philippe Herreweghe and Collegium Vocale Gent:


Yes, I did like this one better. I think the best way I can describe the difference for me between the two is that this one seemed more like worship than concert performance. There is, however, another interesting difference between the two: this one goes from SV 206: XII to XIII (a 12-track "Magnificat"), while the Erato goes from XII to XIV (also a 12-track "Magnificat"). Is the latter a real-life example of triskaidekaphobia or is there another reason for this discrepancy?


----------



## Biwa

Cappella Romana - 'The Lost Voices of Hagia Sophia'


----------



## pmsummer

Biwa said:


> View attachment 155325
> 
> 
> Cappella Romana - 'The Lost Voices of Hagia Sophia'


Interesting project. I've heard bits of this on the radio. How does it REALLY sound?


----------



## Biwa

pmsummer said:


> Interesting project. I've heard bits of this on the radio. How does it REALLY sound?


Both the recording and performance sound wonderful. It seems they went to quite some effort to make this recording in the cathedral of Hagia Sophia. Highly recommended for anyone who is interested in Byzantine chant.

You can sample some of the recording and find out more here: https://cappellaromana.org/product/lost-voices-of-hagia-sophia-medieval-byzantine-chant/

Here is a review from Audiophile Audition: https://www.audaud.com/lost-voices-of-hagia-sophia-cappella-romana-alexander-lingas-cappella-romana/


----------



## Helgi

Wow, I've been listening on Spotify and it does sound wonderful. Are you listening on a surround system, Biwa?

I wonder if someone with enough money could make their living room sound like a cathedral using the same technology.


----------



## Biwa

Helgi said:


> Wow, I've been listening on Spotify and it does sound wonderful. Are you listening on a surround system, Biwa?
> 
> I wonder if someone with enough money could make their living room sound like a cathedral using the same technology.


With enough money you could make your own actual cathedral. :angel: LOL!! :lol: Well, I certainly don't have that kind of money, but yes, I am listening on a surround system. Recreating the natural resonance of cathedrals for choral music and organ music is one of the main reasons I put the effort into setting up my surround system.

A modest surround system can be acquired at a reasonable price. I have heard several types of set ups but IMHO 4 large speakers is plenty for listening to music. However, these days people are having a lot of fun with technology, like Dolby Atmos with 7 or more speakers. Personally, I feel that number of speakers is more for recreating all the sound effects in movies, etc… But as they say… variety is the spice of life, so more power to them.

Anyway, the regular CD of this performance sounds great, too. Definitely worth acquiring if you like the music. :tiphat:


----------



## Helgi

Okay, heard a switch flip in my head and I am now surround-curious 

And I do like the music. Currently exploring more of Cappella Romana's recordings on Spotify and will probably end up making a purchase or two.


----------



## Dorsetmike

For me this is still the best Monteverdi vespers (may have mentioned this before)


----------



## HighDesertGaze

Dorsetmike said:


> For me this is still the best Monteverdi vespers (may have mentioned this before)


I haven't watched it yet, but I will get around to it, so thanks for the recommendation. I am not yet collecting YouTube videos, as I have enough on my plate just trying to bring order to my CD and digital download collection, so I wonder if this version has an album cover I could keep a lookout for on Spotify or Qobuz?


----------



## Helgi

*Rachmaninoff: All-Night Vigil*
Saint Thomas Choir of Men & Boys, Fifth Avenue NY
John Scott


----------



## Biwa

Claudio Monteverdi: 
Laetatus sum I 
Salve Regina 
Domine, ne in furore tuo 
Salve Regina I
Dixit Dominus II 
Sanctorum meritis II 
Adoramus te, Christe 
Beatus vir 
Exulta, filia Sion 
Magnificat II 
Salve, o Regina, o Mater 
Laudate Dominum omnes gentes III

Carolyn Sampson, Rebecca Outram, Cecilia Osmond (sop)
Daniel Auchincloss, Rogers Covey-Crump (high tenor)
Charles Daniels, James Gilchrist (tenor)
Peter Harvey, Robert Evans (bass)
Choir of the King's Consort 
The King's Consort/Robert King


----------



## pmsummer

MUSICA MEDICINA
_Symphoniales est Anima_
*Hildegard von Bingen*
Sequentia
_
Deutsche Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Kreisler jr

Handel chandos anthems 1-6. I had forgotten how amazingly good these pieces are. Not sure if there has been a truly adequate recording...


----------



## pmsummer

A FEATHER ON THE BREATH OF GOD
_Sequences and Hymns_
*Abbess Hildegard of Bingen*
Gothic Voices
Emma Kirkby - soprano
Christopher Page - director
_
Hyperion_


----------



## Biwa

Hildegard von Bingen: The Origin of Fire

Anonymous 4


----------



## Helgi

*William Byrd: Infelix ego*
Music from Cantiones Sacrae (1591) and Gradualia (1605 & 1607)
The Cardinall's Musick, Andrew Carwood










*Music for the King of Scots*
Missa Horrendo subdenda rotarum machinamento, etc.
The Binchois Consort, Andrew Kirkman


----------



## Biwa

Hildegard von Bingen

"11,000 Virgins, Chants for the Feast of St. Ursula"

Anonymous 4


----------



## Helgi

*Arvo Pärt: Tintinnabuli*
The Tallis Scholars


----------



## Biwa

Tallis: Spem in Alium
Gabrieli: Exaudi me Domine
Striggio: Ecce beatam lucem
Comes: Gloria
Maessins: En venant de Lyon
Josquin Desprez: Qui habitat
Ceuleers: Nomen mortis infame
Wylkynson: Jesus autem - Credo
Rebelo: Lauda Jerusalem

Huelgas-Ensemble
Paul Van Nevel (conductor)


----------



## Helgi

*Rautavaara: Missa a cappella etc.*
Latvian Radio Choir, Sigvards Klava


----------



## Biwa

Frei Manuel Cardoso :

Requiem 
Motets

The Tallis Scholars
Peter Phillips


----------



## HighDesertGaze

Started reading the 'Favorite St. Matthew's Passion' thread last night, and, having found one of the more frequently lauded versions on Spotify, decided to give it a try this morning. I was already familiar with the conductor, Klemperer, as well as several of the soloists from listening to Opera, so no complaints there, but, for my attention span, it runs too long (3h15m). The fact that it is also a non-HIP version means nothing to me at this time-having a tin ear would be a step up for me. I am, however, contemplating listening to one of the modern versions either tonite or tomorrow morning to see if I notice anything. It will probably be one of these two:
















I am leaning toward the Herrewege, mostly because I liked what others on this forum and Amazon had had to say about his work on the Bach cantatas, although I ultimately chose to go with the Koopman box set. Plus, Suzuki is already represented in my meagre collection through the compilation of Bach's secular cantatas and his _Mass in B minor_.


----------



## Parley

Bach St Matthew Passion

The second Herreweghe version is very fine indeed among other very fine versions


----------



## HighDesertGaze

Parley said:


> Bach St Matthew Passion
> 
> The second Herreweghe version is very fine indeed among other very fine versions


I just finished listening to it on Spotify, and I liked it very much. I didn't think that it was available there at first; I had to search for 'Herrewege' rather than 'St. Matthew Passion' to find it. When I did, the 1999 release was one of four displayed in the 'Popular releases' section on the front page. Strangely enough, I had to do the same on Qobuz in order to find it.

I also finished reading the posts in the 'Favorite St. Matthew's Passion' thread, and it seems to me that support of 'Herrewege I' and 'II' is just about evenly divided, but probably leaning toward 'II'. I cannot find a stream of the former to listen to, but I did find a 2015 reissue of it on Amazon for $16.95, which seems a very reasonable price to me. I will probably order it as soon as I can find something else to add to it that will bring my order up to the free shipping threshold.


----------



## Ingélou

William Byrd - Mass for 3 Voices. So beautiful! :angel:


----------



## Helgi

*Meditatio*
Schola Cantorum Reykjavik, Hörður Áskelsson


----------



## Parley

Bach Motets / Gardiner


----------



## Josquin13

Lately, I've been listening to the 2nd generation of the Netherlandish or Franco-Flemish school:

--Johannes Prioris (1460-1512), Requiem & Missa super "Allez Regrets", performed by Ensemble Daedalus, directed by Roberto Festa: 




--I also listened to Capilla Flamenca's recording of this famous Requiem, too, which I'd not heard before: 




--Guillaume Faugues, Missa "Le serviteur"--one of the first parody masses by a lesser known, but IMO, major composer: 




--Johannes Ockeghem, Missa Prolationum--one of Ockeghem's great masses, performed by L'ultima parola, a recent purchase: 




--Johannes Ockeghem: Missa "De plus en plus"--another great mass by Ockeghem, which is extremely well sung by the Orlando Consort:


----------



## Biwa

Oskar Gottlieb Blarr:

Jesus-Passion (1983-85)

Gloria Rehm (soprano)
Silvia Hauer (mezzo)
Sung min Song (tenor)
Johannes Hill (baritone)
Markus Volpert (bass-baritone)
Bachchor Wiesbaden
Jugendkantorei der Evangelischen Singakademie Wiesbaden
Bachorchester Wiesbaden
Jörg Endebrock (conductor)


----------



## Ingélou

Weelkes - Hosanna to the Son of David:






According to Wiki, much of Weelkes' sacred music is as yet unpublished. A pity.


----------



## HighDesertGaze

Parley said:


> View attachment 155798
> 
> 
> Bach Motets / Gardiner


I entered "bach motets" into Spotify's search tool, and this release is the one it returned as 'Top result'. I suspect that it might be a favorite of *Helgi*'s as well. I will give it a listen as soon as I finish listening to this:









This morning, I decided to try something entirely new (to me): a work by a composer I may have heard of but never listened to. Unfortunately, I am discovering that that is a much larger category than I would have guessed. (I say "unfortunately", but another way of looking at the situation is that there must be hundreds of pieces that I will get to hear for the first time over the coming weeks and months.)

In any case, going through some of the recommendations from posts on the '*the Talk Classical Community's Favorite and Most Highly Recommend Works*' thread, I chose this one. Not finding a thread devoted to favorite versions of this work, I settled on the first conductor et al that was familiar to me. So, only partly adventurous after all.


----------



## Biwa

Amavi - Music for viols and voices

Michael East:

Desperavi
When David heard
Peccavi
Turn thy face (Psalm 51)
O give me the comfort of thy help again (Psalm 51 cont.)
Vidi
Hence stars too dim of light
Penitet
Farewell sweet woods
Credidi
O Lord of whom I do depend
Vixi
Life tell me
Triumphavi
O clap your hands (Psalm 47)
God is gone up (Psalm 47 cont.)
Amavi
When I lament

Jill Jarman:

Now are my thoughts at peace

Fieri Consort
Chelys Consort of Viols


----------



## SanAntone

*Arvo Pärt - Da Pacem *
Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir/Paul Hillier (2006)


----------



## Parley

Handel Dixit Dominus


----------



## Helgi

Recent listening:










*Choral music by Jaakko Mäntyjärvi*
Choir of Trinity College, Cambridge - Stephen Layton

...



HighDesertGaze said:


> I entered "bach motets" into Spotify's search tool, and this release is the one it returned as 'Top result'. I suspect that it might be a favorite of *Helgi*'s as well. I will give it a listen as soon as I finish listening to this:


It is indeed! I think the Monteverdi Choir is exceptional in these. I went to see a local choir perform two of the motets on Saturday and they were very good, but in comparison...


----------



## Biwa

Théodore Dubois:

Chamber music with organ & motets

Katia Velletaz, soprano
Emiliano Gonzalez Toro, tenor
Benoît Arnould, baritone
Baptiste Lopez, violin
Caroline Donin, viola
Pauline Buet, cello
Matthieu Serrano, double bass
Clara Izambert, harp
Olivier Rousset, oboe
Matthieu Siegrist, horn
Diego Innocenz, Aristide Cavaillé-Coll organ (1865): Saint-Jacques du Haut-Pas, Paris


----------



## Helgi

*Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame*
Ensemble Musica Nova


----------



## Parley

Handel Judas Maccabaeus / King


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## HighDesertGaze

One of my very first forays into the realm of Classical Music back in '90. Still a favorite.


----------



## SanAntone

Helgi said:


> *Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame*
> Ensemble Musica Nova


If you liked this recording you should check out the *Andrew Parrott *or *Mary Berry* recordings - I think they are both better.


----------



## Parley

One of the old boy's greatest!


----------



## HighDesertGaze

Parley said:


> View attachment 156045
> 
> 
> One of the old boy's greatest!











I'm about 1/3 of the way through the version of _Saul_ that Biwa posted a few weeks ago; it's good. I'll add this one to my ever-expanding list of informal recommendations.


----------



## Biwa

Alessandro Striggio - Mass in 40 parts

Thomas Tallis - Spem in alium


----------



## ThaNotoriousNIC

Going on another pass through Bach's cantatas. Spotify has a catalogue of Gardiner recordings for the cantatas across multiple volumes. I think I am through the first 8 volumes now and I'll see where it takes me. Have heard some new selections that I really like across several cantatas.


----------



## HighDesertGaze

ThaNotoriousNIC said:


> Going on another pass through Bach's cantatas.


So am I, except that this is my first pass, and I'm not going through them as quickly as you are. As I have written previously, I bought the Ton Koopman box set, so I am ripping and listening, ripping and listening, ...

Doing this in Classical Music is so much more difficult and time consuming than ripping Rock CDs. I keep running into lovely little landmines like titles in German with no umlauts where there should be umlauts. Most of the work, however, is simply editing (that is to say removing almost all of) the small paragraphs serious collectors seem to want to place in each tag.


----------



## Helgi

*Valentin Silvestrov: Sacred Songs*
Kiev Chamber Choir, Mykola Hobdych

Silvestrov's choral pieces sounded really weird to me at first, especially with this choir performing - as if they were slowed and pitched down in an uneven/shifting way like when your cassette player is running out of batteries. But now I'm hooked, this is beautiful stuff. The most depressing music I can think of, almost comically depressing at times, but my wires are crossed so I find it most uplifting.

I was disappointed that ECM did not include sung texts in the booklet. They're mostly psalms and Russian Orthodox liturgical texts, so I can probably piece them together myself, but it'd be nice to have them in the booklet.


----------



## Biwa

Francisco de Peñalosa: 
Lamentationes Jeremiae Feria V
Lamentationes Jeremiae Feria VI
Gloria in excelsis Deo (Missa L'homme armé)
Sancta Maria, succurre miseris
Unica est columba mea
Credo in unum Deum (Missa L'homme armé)
Agnus Dei (Missa L'homme armé)

Pedro de Escobar: 
Stabat mater dolorosa

Francisco Guerrero: 
Quae est ista
Antes que comáis a Dios

New York Polyphony:
Geoffrey Williams, counter-tenor
Steven Caldicott Wilson, tenor
Christopher Dylan Herbert, baritone
Craig Phillips, bass


----------



## Helgi

I was just listening to New York Polyphony as well, Victoria's _Missa O quam gloriosum_ from this:


----------



## Biwa

Helgi said:


> I was just listening to New York Polyphony as well, Victoria's _Missa O quam gloriosum_ from this:


I really like this group. That Palestrina/Victoria album is very nice. I just got " Lamentationes" the other day. Now I wish I had purchased their new album "And the Sun darkened: Music for Passiontide" as well.


----------



## Helgi

Yes, that one looks interesting and I've been eyeing the Lamentationes album you posted. Presto has an offer on BIS at the moment...

There's something about the contrasting character of the voices that works very well, and they're beautifully recorded.


----------



## cougarjuno




----------



## Josquin13

Yesterday, I listened again to L'ultima Parola's new recording of Johannes Ockeghem's great Renaissance mass, Missa Prolationum. & I've decided I don't like it at all. There is an alarming new trend among certain early music vocal groups today to sing Renaissance masses without much, if any human feeling and emotion. So, while the singing is technically of a very high standard, the interpretation of the content of the music and the written words becomes hardly anything more than just singing the right notes. So, I wouldn't recommend this recording.

I felt the same way when I heard Beauty Farm's first disc of Ockeghem Masses, their volume one. 

In my view, there is human emotion and feeling expressed in Renaissance masses & the content of their texts, and therefore to sing this music in such a cold, clinical, detached way totally misses the point. There is a spiritual deadness to this kind of music making that I find disturbing.


----------



## SanAntone

Josquin13 said:


> Yesterday, I listened again to L'ultima Parola's new recording of Johannes Ockeghem's great Renaissance mass, Missa Prolationum. & I've decided I don't like it at all. There is an alarming new trend among certain early music vocal groups today to sing Renaissance masses without much, if any human feeling and emotion. So, while the singing is technically of a very high standard, the interpretation of the content of the music and the written words becomes hardly anything more than just singing the right notes. So, I wouldn't recommend this recording.
> 
> I felt the same way when I heard Beauty Farm's first disc of Ockeghem Masses, their volume one.
> 
> In my view, there is human emotion and feeling expressed in Renaissance masses & the content of their texts, and therefore to sing this music in such a cold, clinical, detached way totally misses the point. There is a spiritual deadness to this kind of music making that I find disturbing.


If these two recordings fail, in your opinion, which recordings do you find more successful?

I, OTOH, think that both L'ultima Parola and The Sound and the Fury (has Beauty Farm actually recorded this mass?) do a very good job with the works - and in fact, do not find them devoid of expression. Also, I can't help but feel that you are treating these works anachronistically, i.e. applying modern taste onto a Renaissance context.

We can't ever know how much "human emotion and feeling" were expressed in 15th century performances, and what you most likely are advocating is a modern approach, not really representative of the period.


----------



## Mark Dee

Listened to this a few times over the past couple of weeks...


----------



## Biwa

Helgi said:


> Yes, that one looks interesting and I've been eyeing the Lamentationes album you posted. Presto has an offer on BIS at the moment...
> 
> There's something about the contrasting character of the voices that works very well, and they're beautifully recorded.


Agreed. New York Polyphony give consistently satisfying performances. And yes, we are fortunate to have them recording with BIS. Robert von Bahr of BIS has done a phenomenal job with the label and its recordings. Thanks for the heads up on that BIS sale over on Presto. Actually, I just got an order from them, which included that Lamentationes album. They had an early classical music sale going on last month. But I am glad I waited on the other New York Polyphony album because now it's cheaper!


----------



## Josquin13

San Antone writes, "Also, I can't help but feel that you are treating these works anachronistically, i.e. applying modern taste onto a Renaissance context.

We can't ever know how much "human emotion and feeling" were expressed in 15th century performances, and what you most likely are advocating is a modern approach, not really representative of the period."

As I see it, I am doing just the opposite. I'm criticizing a new modern taste or trend as being an anomaly and out of place within a Renaissance context. But maybe I just had a bad reaction the other day, which can happen. (Or perhaps my lousy car stereo failed me once again, which has happened before, since I've got an old car!) I'll definitely re-listen at some point. & who knows, maybe next time, I'll decide that the performance isn't what I had initially thought on first impression, and change my mind. Which I admit has happened in the past, even occasionally with recordings that surprisingly, I came to later like...

But I do know a lot about the Renaissance (its literature, painting, history, philosophy, music, poetry, drama, etc.), and it wasn't a time devoid of passion where human emotions and feelings were held in check. Rather, it was an era of high intellect and passion and imagination and a deep understanding of the human drama, with "man as the measure of all things" (a phrase that has multiple meanings). Which gets reflected in its various art forms. Look no further than Shakespeare's Sonnets. He wrote exactly what he felt and thought and suffered (and did so brilliantly). It was the very opposite of a time of pedantry. The music likewise has a current of emotion and human feeling (& suffering) captured within it--Dufay, Ockeghem, des Prez, etc. It is deeply felt. Though granted, the polyphony also exhibits an extraordinary & well crafted musical architecture, as well.

For instance, the Orlando Consort's recording of Josquin's Marian motets--to my ears, heart, and mind--brings this music fully alive, as the singers realize and manifest through their voices that there is human feeling & a devoted, passionate heart behind the notes (so too do the Hilliard Ensemble, and maybe even more so in that regard), and I don't know how anyone could hear (or perform) Josquin's music otherwise: 



. I'd also suggest Josquin's motet, Miserere, mei Deus: 



. It is a deeply emotional setting of Psalm 51 (or 50), which is thought to have been inspired by the suffering and execution of the Florentine reformer and Dominican friar, Girolamo Savonarola (who Josquin likely knew in Ferrara). Death was everywhere in the Renaissance: if you weren't murdered--often for political reasons, the plague might get you (as it did the Franco-Flemish composer Jacob Obrecht in Italy). Most of Shakespeare's circle, for example, didn't live to see their 40th birthday. Therefore, it wasn't a time where artists, writers, architects, & composers were afraid to face life head on, or could afford not be brilliantly passionate, urgent, and creative in the moment. (For example, that is the very essence of the process of fresco painting, as you get only one chance and that's it. There's no second layer to correct your mistakes.) As a result, I believe they lived & worked within a very immediate human context.

But don't get me wrong, the expression of emotion can certainly get overdone in musical performances. There is some of that today, too--where, as I see it, there is too much individuality & personal emoting on the various musical lines within the polyphony. I'm not advocating that singing be unrestrained or wildly ad-libbed, either. That doesn't usually work. There has to be a delicate balance.

Yes, I think The Sound and the Fury does a better job with the Prolationum mass (though technically they're not as suave & immaculate). There is more emotion and human feeling in S & F's performance. The Hilliard Ensemble, too, though I've not heard their recording in a while. (& probably The Clerk's Group as well, but again, I've not heard that recording in some time.) For me, the ensemble that gets Ockeghem's masses extremely well--at least, based on my recent listening, has been the Orlando Consort (in addition to the Hilliard Ensemble, as I recall): 



, and then maybe Ensemble Musica Nova and The Sound and the Fury, as well as Ensemble Organum and Diabolus in Musica.

As for Beauty Farm, I've been told that their 2nd Ockeghem release is better, but I've not heard it. Their first volume, however, was described by the reviewer Gio on Amazon (formerly Giordano Bruno) as interpretively "brusque and bumptious" and I agree: here's a link to his review, if you're interested: https://www.amazon.com/Johannes-Ockeghem-Masses-Beauty-Farm/dp/B01MSWBUN8. But to answer your question, no, Beauty Farm has not recorded the Missa Prolationum, and I don't know if they intend to record a volume three.

--Here is The Sound and the Fury singing the Prolationum mass, & yes, I don't feel the same sense of suave detachment in this performance: 



.

--Here too is the Hilliard Ensemble, and again, there is a variety of emotion realized within their musical phrasing: 



. IMO, it is absurd to claim that the heart felt emotions found within a musical score are somehow outside of or separate from the composer's feelings or intent or point of view. As the poet Robert Frost once said, & I paraphrase, no tears in the poet, no tears in the reader. (I see that as a basic truth, no matter what age or art form is being talked about.)

--Now, for the sake of comparison, here is L'ultima parola's performance: 




While in Ockeghem's motets and chansons, I've most liked La Main Harmonique, as well as the Medieval ensemble of London, Blue Heron, and Romanesque (but not as much Cut Circle, who, for me, turn his chansons too much in the direction of madrigali, which I found interesting but strange. Although I liked their Dufay masses.).

For example, I find that there is an unquestionable degree of human feeling expressed within Ockeghem's lament over the death of his teacher and friend, the great Burgundian composer, Gilles Binchois, in the motet, Mort tu as navre: 



 (which undoubtedly influenced & inspired Josquin's later heart felt lament on the death of Ockeghem, his musical "father", as claimed in Josquin's text). So, would I be within a "Renaissance context" or simply applying "modern taste", if I were to claim that this motet should be sung in a more suave manner and with less human feeling than what is expressed and presented in La Main Harmonique's performance?

I don't think of most of the above performances as lacking in an expression of human emotion, either. Though granted, from a technical standpoint L'ultima Parola does sing very, very well--in fact, they are remarkably suave and immaculate, and the Missa Prolationum certainly isn't easy music to sing well. But I'd rather have more interpretative insights than this kind of glacial, smooth perfection.

Others will no doubt disagree, and you may too. Todd McComb at Medieval.org, for instance, thought very highly of this CD (which is why I bought it), and wrote that L'ultima parola had raised the technical standard for how this mass has been sung in the past. Which is probably true. I'll be interested to see what kind of reviews it gets elsewhere. & who knows, maybe I'll change my mind with further listening.

EDIT: Okay, I've now listened to the whole performance again--this time on You Tube, rather than on my car stereo, as before--which isn't very good, & yes, I liked it better (& this time I got through the entire CD, including their rendition of Mort tu as navre, which I didn't dislike). So, I think that maybe my car stereo took a dimension away from L'ultima parola's performance the other day, and made it sound cooler than it actually is. Which leaves me now wondering whether or not to trust my first impression...

Sorry, if I seem to be thinking aloud in this post, but that's what happens when you first listen to a recording and simply react. I probably shouldn't have formed an opinion or at least written it down until I'd had a chance to listen to the performance several more times; which is usually a prerequisite for me.


----------



## SanAntone

I don't want to belabor the point, since I think we may simply have a difference in taste regarding these groups. I find the Hilliard ensemble (a group I dearly love in much of the repertory they record) not as interesting as TSatF in Ockeghem and other Flemish composers. Some refer to their sound as too angelic, i.e. missing a certain grittiness that Netherlander groups display. In fact the entire English school has come under the same criticism.

Since we have no way of knowing many performance aspects during the early periods, from ensemble size, treatment of accidentals, as well as singing style - every recorded performance we have available reflects modern taste, informed by scholarship, for sure - but devoid of any truly definitive information about some crucial elements. 

But we do have guidance from contemporaneous Church authorities about singing during worship services, and what they wanted was an austere style, focused on the texts, and not drawing attention to the singers/singing.


----------



## Biwa

Handel: Judas Maccabaeus, HWV 63

Jamie MacDougall 
Emma Kirkby 
Catherine Denley 
Michael George 
James Bowman 
Simon Birchall 
The King's Consort
New College Choir, Oxford
Robert King


----------



## Biwa

Mikołaj Zieleński:

Rosarium Virginis Mariæ

La Tempesta
Jakub Burzynski (conductor)


----------



## Biwa

Magister Leoninus

Vol. 1 - Sacred Music from 12th-century Paris

Red Byrd
Cappella Amsterdam


----------



## SanAntone

*Joep Franssens* - _Harmony of the Spheres_






Harmony of the spheres : cycle in five movements for mixed choir a cappella, with mixed choir and strings in part three (2001)

Movement I - 00:00
Movement II - 10:10
Movement III a - 18:15
Movement III b - 33:45
Movement IV - 42:36
Movement V - 49:20

Netherlands Chamber Choir
Tallinn Chamber Orchestra
Conductor: Tõnu Kaljuste

Excerpt: "Joep Franssens: Harmony of the Spheres" | Written by Paula Marvelly | The Culturium:



> [T]he work of contemporary Dutch composer, Joep Franssens (born 13th January 1955), is typically aligned with the Holy Minimalism movement-represented by artists such as Arvo Pärt, John Tavener, Pēteris Vasks and Henryk Górecki-which seeks to manifest the transcendent sound of the sacred, a place far removed from the secular world: "I did not have a religious upbringing," says Franssens. "I am not Russian Orthodox like Pärt or Catholic like Górecki. I stay away from everything to do with the institutionalization of religion. But there is something. There is more than we can perceive."
> 
> Harmony of the Spheres is one such composition that musically distils the mystical domain. Written over a period of nearly seven years and drawing inspiration from Spinoza's Ethics, it is Franssens' magnum opus. Listening to the five-part arrangement for mixed choir a cappella, as well as mixed choir and strings (2001)-of which "Movement III a" is quite simply enchanting-transports us into the "holy now" whereby past and future resound as mere echoes of the design overall. Indeed, rather than the piece being driven forward with a propelling progression coupled with the development of leitmotifs more typical of Western classical music, the composition presents us with a standstill, so to speak, whereby melodious movement in time is usurped by an emphasis on the sound itself in stasis.


----------



## Helgi

Last night:










*JS Bach: Lutheran Masses vol. 1*
_BWVs 235 & 236 + bits and bobs_
Bach Collegium Japan, Masaaki Suzuki

Currently:










*Ockeghem: Missa Cuiusvis Toni (in F)*
Ensemble Musica Nova, Lucien Kandel


----------



## Rogerx

Last night on Television

Giuseppe Verdi ---Messa da Requiem
Festspielhaus Baden Baden, 2019

Elina Garanca, mezzo soprano
Vittoria Yeo, soprano
Francesco Meli, tenor
Ildar Abdrazakov, bass

Chor des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Berliner Philharmoniker
Riccardo Muti


----------



## Parley

Bach Motets. Genius.


----------



## HighDesertGaze

Biwa thinks I am going through a 'Bach phase'. I think I'll vehemently deny it, and then post about having listened to these two albums a day or two later.

















Ain't I a stinker?


----------



## Biwa

HighDesertGaze said:


> Biwa thinks I am going through a 'Bach phase'. I think I'll vehemently deny it, and then post about having listened to these two albums a day or two later.
> 
> View attachment 156544
> 
> 
> View attachment 156545
> 
> 
> Ain't I a stinker?


I might as well join you. :tiphat:









J.S. Bach:

Mass in B minor

Maria Keohane
Joanne Lunn
Alex Potter
Jan Kobow
Peter Harvey
Else Torp
Hanna Kappelin
Concerto Copenhagen
Lars Ulrik Mortensen


----------



## HighDesertGaze

Biwa said:


> I might as well join you. :tiphat:
> 
> View attachment 156573
> 
> 
> J.S. Bach:
> 
> Mass in B minor
> 
> Maria Keohane
> Joanne Lunn
> Alex Potter
> Jan Kobow
> Peter Harvey
> Else Torp
> Hanna Kappelin
> Concerto Copenhagen
> Lars Ulrik Mortensen


Good man! I also listened to this earlier this morning:


----------



## Helgi

*Orthodox Chant of the 17th & 18th Centuries*
Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir, Paul Hillier

Wonderful album. The Eastern Orthodox tradition is a gold mine.


----------



## Helgi

*Chant Mozarabe*
Ensemble Organum, Marcel Pérès










Allegri: Miserere
Mundy: Vox Patris caelestis

The Tallis Scholars, Peter Phillips


----------



## pmsummer

PSAUMES DE LA RÉFORME
_Psalms of the French Reformation_
*Claude Goudimel - Paschal de L'Estoquart - Jan Sweelinck*
Ensemble Claude Goudimel
Christine Morel- director
_
Naxos_


----------



## Rogerx

Suppe: Requiem for soloists, chorus & orchestra (1855)

Luis Rodrigues (bass), Elizabete Matos (soprano), Mirjam Kalin (vocals), Aquiles Machado (tenor), Chorus Of The Gulbenkian Fundation, Lisboa (lead vocals)
Gulbenkian Orchestra, Chorus Of The Gulbenkian Foundation, Lisbon

I just finish this wonderful work .


----------



## MrNobody

Firminus Caron. The Sound and the Fury 3CD. I find it outstanding. Accueilly m'a la belle, Jesus autem etc. These are early Renaissance masses.
Mysterious ones. Who was this guy


----------



## Biwa

Bach: Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied! - Cantata, BWV 190, Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied - Motet, BWV 225
Mozart: Rätselkanons 1-4, KV 73r
Telemann: Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied! - Cantata, TWV 1:1345
Buxtehude: Cantata Domino, BuxWV 12
Handel: Chandos Anthem No. 4, HWV 249b

Ensemble BachWerkVokal
Gordon Safari (conductor)


----------



## MrNobody

I have this LP too. What a wonderful singer Ms Bonner was.


----------



## Biwa

George Frederic Handel:

Chandos Anthems.1-3

Harry Christophers / The Sixteen


----------



## pmsummer

RENAISSANCE MASTERPIECES
*Ockeghem - Josquin - Morales - Lhéritier - Rogier - Clemens*
Oxford Camerata
Jeremy Summerly - conductor
_
Naxos_

Intemerata Dei Mater
- Johannes Ockeghem

Nunc Dimittis
- Attrib. Josquin Desprez

Magnificat (Octavi Toni)
- Cristóbal de Morales

Surrexit Pastor Bonus
- Jean Lhéritier

Laboravi In Gemitu Meo
- Philippe Rogier

Ego Flos Campi
- Jacob Clemens

Si Ignoras Te
- Giovanni Pierluigi da Palestrina

Lauda Mater Ecclesia
- Orlande de Lassus

Vadam Et Circuibo
- Tomás Luis de Victoria

Laudibus In Sanctis
- William Byrd

Crux Fidelis
- King João IV of Portugal


----------



## MrNobody

One more from Clemens, a man who was perpetually drunk


----------



## pmsummer

MUSIC FOR COMPLINE
*Thomas Tallis - William Byrd - John Sheppard - Robert White - Hugh Aston*
Stile Antico
_
Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Dorsetmike

Zelenka Magnificat in D. Marburger Bachchor, L'Arpa festante, Nicolo Sokoli [direction]


----------



## Nedeslusire

This utter masterpiece has been obsessing me lately, timeless:

"Lost Voices of Hagia Sophia is the first vocal album in the world to be recorded entirely in live virtual acoustics. It brings together art history, music history, performance, and technology to re-create medieval sacred sound in the cathedral of Hagia Sophia as an aural virtual reality."









https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_k98CAyJvDBJ0yBJQcDVyscJ1lNF66G92s


----------



## Nedeslusire

Playing the 9th and final volume of the Naxos 25th anniversary 9x10CD box set, this one themed on sacred music:









I highly recommend the whole collection, a journey through all the great European music:


----------



## Biwa

Joby Talbot:

The Path of Miracles

Tenebrae
Nigel Short (director)


----------



## Taplow

A few selection from this box set I recently picked up for a "song":


----------



## Nedeslusire

A 14CD collection of Magnificat canticles from all over Europe:


----------



## pmsummer

VOX COSMICA
*Hildegard von Bingen*
Hirundo Maris
_Arianna Savall _- voice, medieval harp, Italian triple harp, lyra, Tibetan singing bowl
_Petter Udland Johansen_ - voice, hardingfele, lyra, fiddle, monochord
Andreas Spindler - flutes, fiddle, Romain bells, colascione, tromba marina, voice
Anke Spindler - nyckelharpa, fiddles, viola da gamba, voice
David Mayoral - santur, percussion, Romain bells, voice

_Carpe Diem Records_


----------



## Josquin13

Yesterday, I enjoyed listening to the first disc of a 2 CD/130 page book recording by Doulce Mémoire, performing a concert program based on a speculative reconstruction of the instrumental & sacred music--which formed an impressive Mass that may have been performed at a 1520 meeting between from the Francis 1, King of France (from 1514-47) and Henry VIII, the King of England, known as the Field of the Cloth of Gold (due to their extensive retinues). The Mass includes works by Nicholas Ludford, Claudin de Sermisy, Antonie Divitis, & Jean Mouton:






Now onto the second disc in the set, "La Chambre du Roy"...


----------



## Nedeslusire

Josquin13 said:


> Yesterday, I enjoyed listening to the first disc of a 2 CD/130 page book recording by Doulce Mémoire, performing a concert program based on a speculative reconstruction of the instrumental & sacred music--which formed an impressive Mass that may have been performed at a 1520 meeting between from the Francis 1, King of France (from 1514-47) and Henry VIII, the King of England, known as the Field of the Cloth of Gold (due to their extensive retinues). The Mass includes works by Nicholas Ludford, Claudin de Sermisy, Antonie Divitis, & Jean Mouton:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now onto the second disc in the set, "La Chambre du Roy"...


Beautiful recording, thanks for the link!


----------



## Biwa

Johann Valentin Meder:

Lauda Jerusalem Dominum
Quid est hoc quod sentio
Ach Herr, mich armen Sünder
Gott, mein Herz ist bereit
Die höllische Schlange darf nimmer uns beißen
Wünschet Jerusalem Glück
Vox mitte clamorem
Wie murren denn die Leut' im Leben also?
Meine Seele seufzt und stöhnet
Gott, du bist derselbe mein König

Ingrida Gápová, Anna Zawisza, Klaudia Trzasko & Joanna Sperska (sopranos)
David Erler & Helena Poczykowska (altos)
Jakob Pilgram & Sebastian Mach (tenors)
Christian Immler & Dawid Biwo, (basses)
Goldberg Baroque Ensemble
Andrzej Szadjeko, conductor


----------



## Nedeslusire

Going through a 10CD collection of Early Music by Harmonia Mundi, from Antiquity to the Renaissance:


----------



## pmsummer

FEMINAE VOX
_Monody and medieval Polyphony for a Nunnery_
*Códice de Las Huelgas* S. XII-XIV
Capella de Ministrers
Carles Magraner - director
_
CDM_


----------



## Helgi

*Bruckner: Latin Motets*
Latvian Radio Choir, Sigvards Kļava

I've been listening to the Latvian Radio Choir a lot lately.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## starthrower




----------



## Biwa

Thomas Tallis:

9 Psalm Tunes for Archbishop Parker's Psalter

William Byrd:

Motets

Mass Propers for Pentecost

Stile Antico


----------



## Rogerx

Nedeslusire said:


> A 14CD collection of Magnificat canticles from all over Europe:
> 
> View attachment 157800


I have the other box from Brilliant with Stabat Maters from various composer, also highly recommended .


----------



## Biwa

J.S. Bach:

Cantatas BWV 11, 44, 86 & 108

La Petite Bande
Sigiswald Kuijken (conductor)


----------



## mparta

Mentioned on another thread.

i do not get it. I tried twice. It seems to embody Mozart's feelings about Salzburg. It's loud and ceremonial and devoid of any musical interest. IMHO.

Now I know.:scold:


----------



## pmsummer

OCKEGHEM
_Requiem - Missa 'Mi-mi' - Missa Prolationum_
*Johannes Ockeghem*
Hilliard Ensemble
Paul Hillier - director
_
Virgin Veritas_


----------



## Biwa

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart:

Betulia liberata

Christian Zenker - Ozia, principe di Betulia (tenor)
Margot Oitzinger - Giuditta, vedova di Manasse (alto)
Marelize Gerber - Amital, nobile donna israelita (soprano)
Markus Volpert - Achior, principe degli Ammoniti (bass)
Elisabeth Breuer - Cabri & Carmi (soprano)
L'Orfeo Barockorchester
Michi Gaigg


----------



## Grigoriy

Not sure where exactly to post this, I'll try it here.

Below is an album of spiritual works from the very beginnings of Christianity:
from the creator of the Armenian alphabet - Saint Mesrop Mashtots (361 AD),
historian Movses Khorenatsi (410 AD),
poet, philosopher and theologian Grigor Narekatsy (951 AD)
Catholicos Nerses IV Shnoraly (1102 AD),
to composers
Makar Yekmalyan (1856 A.D.)
and KomitAs (1861 AD),
performed by Lusine Zakaryan (1937 - 1992).
Note: Armenia is the first Christian state in the world (301 AD) The Armenian Church is called the Orthodox Apostolic Church, since it was founded by the Apostles Thaddeus and Bartholomew.
Longinus's spear is kept in the world's oldest Cathedral of Etchmiadzin. ... ...




Komitas Vardapet: Patarag, Armenian Divine Liturgy


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Whenever I've heard classical music, it's been Stabat Mater by various composers. Now it's time for Penderecki. Starts off like angel music


----------



## Grigoriy

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Whenever I've heard classical music, it's been Stabat Mater by various composers. Now it's time for Penderecki. Starts off like angel music


Penderecki is a good composer. By the way, he has Armenian roots.


----------



## 1846

Last week I acquired the CD _Hymns of Kassiani_. It is performed by the Cappella Romana. Kassiani was a Greek abbess born in Constantinople around the year 805. Her work is apparently the earliest music ever written to be documented as having been written by a woman, which right there is quite cool. The music is exceptionally beautiful.


----------



## ThaNotoriousNIC

Been meaning to post again in this thread to discuss the progress of my cantata journey. It has currently been put on pause for a few weeks, but I managed to get through around 20 volumes of the Gardiner complete recordings. I do want to point out particular sections the cantatas I have listened to for the first time that I really enjoy:

1. Sie werden aus Saba alle kommen, BWV 65: Particularly the aria at 11:41






2. Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme BWV 140: while I have listened to the famous chorale many times before, I like the duet at 9:00 which is reminiscent of the famous aria from the St. Matthew's Passion.






3. Darzu ist erschienen der Sohn Gottes BWV 40: I like this one especially because of the French horn parts (the instrument I play)






4. Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt BWV 15: the first aria at the beginning






5. Jesu, nun sei gepreiset, BWV 41: the aria from 7:39 to 13:20






I aim to get back into it the groove soon and finish the remaining cantatas. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Nedeslusire

1846 said:


> Last week I acquired the CD _Hymns of Kassiani_. It is performed by the Cappella Romana. Kassiani was a Greek abbess born in Constantinople around the year 805. Her work is apparently the earliest music ever written to be documented as having been written by a woman, which right there is quite cool. The music is exceptionally beautiful.


I have it, absolutely delightful. VocaMe released an album of her works as well, they both sound splendid:

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_nYFPEKXAGN6aatsVv19o86C0vP0nMKRiQ


----------



## Nedeslusire

Rogerx said:


> I have the other box from Brilliant with Stabat Maters from various composer, also highly recommended .


Thank you very much for the recommendation, I managed to get Stabat Mater collection, absolutely delightful:


----------



## pmsummer

MIRACLES OF SANT'IAGO
_Medieval Chant & Polyphony for St. James from the Codex Calixtinus_
*Various and Anonymous*
Anonymous 4
_
Harmonia Mundi USA_


----------



## philoctetes

This new Josquin release is on a high level of refinement


----------



## SanAntone

philoctetes said:


> This new Josquin release is on a high level of refinement


Easy to believe since Rebecca Stewart is a first rate musicologist and singer/director of Early music. I am listening to it now on Spotify and it is extraordinary. Very unique approach, but it works extremely well.


----------



## philoctetes

SanAntone said:


> Easy to believe since Rebecca Stewart is a first rate musicologist and singer/director of Early music. I am listening to it now on Spotify and it is extraordinary. Very unique approach, but it works extremely well.


The dynamics are very unusual, with swelling of individual syllables, while longer term phrasing is uniformly sensitive, effortless sounding, ethereal... it's a one of a kind recording but I hope others will follow...


----------



## SanAntone

philoctetes said:


> The dynamics are very unusual, with swelling of individual syllables, while longer term phrasing is uniformly sensitive, effortless sounding, ethereal... it's a one of a kind recording but I hope others will follow...


That swelling is a regular aspect of her interpretative style. But this one sounded especially ethereal to me, primarily the first track.


----------



## gvn

Shocked, recently, to discover (a) that Jean Françaix, whom I've always regarded as a composer of pleasant witty trifles, also composed a full-scale oratorio based on the book of Revelation, and (b) that it was his personal favorite among his works. How could I have been so totally ignorant of it? I've been doing penance by listening to _both_ recordings.


----------



## Biwa

Virpi Leppänen
Mikko Sidoroff
Archbishop Paavali 
Ville Matvejeff
Johann von Gardner

The Krysostomos Chamber Choir
Mikko Sidoroff (conductor)


----------



## Rogerx

I did spin this one earlier, I know a bit early but Bach is always good :angel:


----------



## Yabetz

Lately it has been Bruckner's masses and Te Deum, in recordings conducted by Jochum, Haitink and Karajan.


----------



## SanAntone

*Beethoven*: _Missa solemnis_, Op. 123 
Cappella Amsterdam, Orchestra of the 18th Century & Daniel Reuss










Never forget.


----------



## pmsummer

CANTIGAS DE SANTA MARIA
*Mediaeval Iberian Music from the Court of Alfonso X el Sabio*
_Recorded at the 'Church of Our Lady Beneath the Chain at the End of the Bridge', Prague_
*Hana Blažíkova* - soprano, harp, musical direction
Barbora Kabátková - soprano, harp, psaltery
Margit Üebellacker - dulce melos
Martin Novák - percussion

_PHI - Outthere_


----------



## Rogerx

Verdi: Requiem

Leontyne Price, Fiorenza Cossotto, Luciano Pavarotti & Nikolai Ghiaurov

Orchestra e Coro del Teatro alla Scala, Herbert von Karajan


----------



## JackRance

I'm listening Orlinski's album "Anima Sacra". He's great


----------



## pmsummer

PRAETORIUS
_Magnificat per omnes versus super ut re mi fa sol la (For Six Parts) 
Aus tiefer Not schrei ich zu dir (For Four Parts) 
Der Tag vertreibt die finster Nacht (For Four Parts) 
Venite exultemus Domino (For Nine Parts) 
Maria Magdalena (For Four Parts) 
Peccavi fateor (For Six Parts) 
Der CXVI Psalm Davids (For 5 Instruments And 5 Voices) _
*Michael Praetorius*
Huelgas Ensemble
Paul van Nevel - director
_
Sony - Vivarte_


----------



## gvn

This seems to me exactly the sort of _beautiful_ music that modern composers are supposed not to be able to create any more. Not mushy or soppy or sentimental, simply beautiful. It sent me back to a Dutton disc of her earlier music, which I've always enjoyed:


----------



## pmsummer

PSALMS AND MOTETS FROM RENAISSANCE SWITZERLAND
*Genevan Psalter - Goudimel - Sweelinck*
Ensemble Lamaraviglia
Stephan Boller - director
_
Claves Records - Radio SRF2_


----------



## hamur

gvn said:


> This seems to me exactly the sort of _beautiful_ music that modern composers are supposed not to be able to create any more. Not mushy or soppy or sentimental, simply beautiful. It sent me back to a Dutton disc of her earlier music, which I've always enjoyed:


Indeed.  I found her work on this Cambridge Chorale recording https://www.cambridgechorale.org.uk/recordings/hymns-to-the-mother-of-god
where, among some very well-known and some brand new pieces, I discovered the beautiful _Ave maris stella_ by Grieg.


----------



## hamur

Maurice Duruflé Requiem
Collegium Vocale Seoul
Conductor Kim Sun Ah


----------



## gvn

First complete recording, reportedly. (I think all the individual items have been recorded before, but not as a set.)


----------



## JTS

Had the good fortune to get hold of couple of limited editions of these at a good price. The constant wonder of Bach's invention has to be heard to be believed. These are marvellous performances.


----------



## JTS

Bach St Matthew Passion

Frans Bruggen


----------



## Rogerx

Karl Jenkins: The Armed Man - full concert
A mass for peach


----------



## RobertJTh

Rogerx said:


> A mass for peach


I prefer his Apricot Oratorio.


----------



## advokat

...............................................................


----------



## JTS

Bach St John Passion.

Had the good fortune to come across this astounding performance for next to nothing in a charity shop. Bargain of the century!


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Rogerx

RobertJTh said:


> I prefer his Apricot Oratorio.


No one says you can't .


----------



## Rogerx

During lunch .


----------



## RobertJTh

Rogerx said:


> No one says you can't .


Something tells me the joke didn't land properly. You know, peach, apricot...


----------



## Rogerx

RobertJTh said:


> Something tells me the joke didn't land properly. You know, peach, apricot...


Touché ...........................:lol:


----------



## JTS

Cantata 149. Singing excellent!

Soprano aria like an Angel!


----------



## gvn

A more vibrant, bright-hued, and (ultimately) positive composition than the pastel-toned cover picture may suggest.


----------



## pmsummer

A LAMMAS LADYMASS
_13th and 14th Century English Chant and Polyphony_
*Anonymous Composers*
Anonymous 4
_
Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## JTS

Bach St Matthew Passion / Butt

Can't say I'm convinced by this OVPP approach


----------



## Kreisler jr

I am a few days late but now a short Michaelmas cantata by an older relative (his father's cousin) of JS Bach, Johann Christoph: "Es erhub sich ein Streit" (Musica Antiqua and Rheinische Kantorei Cologne, Goebel on Archiv)


----------



## JTS

Finished listening. Can't make up my mind. Interesting performance certainly. As to the work itself - greatest ever?


----------



## JTS

Old fashioned Bach from Werner

Cantata 140


----------



## pmsummer

AND THE SUN DARKENED
_Music for Passiontide_
*Loyset Compère - Josquin Desprez - Andrew Smith - Adrian Willaert - Cyrillus Kreek - Pierre de la Rue*
New York Polyphony
_
BIS_


----------



## eljr

pmsummer said:


> AND THE SUN DARKENED
> _Music for Passiontide_
> *Loyset Compère - Josquin Desprez - Andrew Smith - Adrian Willaert - Cyrillus Kreek - Pierre de la Rue*
> New York Polyphony
> _
> BIS_


Wonderful presentation. I think that it being with the *New York *Polyphone helps! :angel:


----------



## JTS

Wonderful listening! Thank goodness JSB arranged 82 for a soprano voice.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## JTS

Monteverdi Vespers / Robert King


----------



## JTS

Handel's Easter Cantata


----------



## Biwa

Johann Sebastian Bach:

Matthew Passion BWV 244

Marcus Ullmann (tenor) 
Klaus Mertens (bass-baritone) 
Anna Korondi (soprano)
Anke Vondung (alto)
Werner Güra (tenor)
Hans Christoph Begemann (bass) 
Neubeuern Choral Association
Tölz Boys Choir
KlangVerwaltung Orchestra
Enoch zu Guttenberg


----------



## Rogerx

This one today, love it


----------



## Dorsetmike

Cernohorsky - Quare Dominum
[video]https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=cernohorsky+quare+dominum[/video]


----------



## Biwa

Krzysztof Penderecki:

Credo

Bozena Harasymowicz-Haas (soprano)
Olga Pasiecznik (soprano)
Agnieszka Rehlis (alto)
Romuald Tesarowicz (bass)
Adam Zdunikowsk (tenor)
Polish Radio Choir
National Philharmonic Choir
Cracow Philharmonic Boys' Choir
National Polish Radio Symphony Orchestra
Krzysztof Penderecki (conductor)


----------



## Rogerx

Biwa and others, try tis one, wonderful.


----------



## JTS

Bach Cantata BWV 199

Edith Mathis / Richter


----------



## ChoralLlama

Lately I've been listening to a lot of Gregorian chats. Most of the pre-renaissance stuff we have is sacred, since it was mostly composed by anonymous monks. Even when they started being credited, they were still monks. Though I'm fairly certain that there was other music, it was just lost because it was never written down. My favourite so far is probably Viderunt Omnes. It's all quite strange from a modern perspective. All free meter, no key, either no or very few instruments. The early stuff's all monophonic, but as you get more "modern" it becomes very interesting and polyphonic, especially when you start getting into motets with multiple languages.


----------



## Biwa

Rogerx said:


> Biwa and others, try tis one, wonderful.


Thanks for the heads up! I listened to some samples. Sounds great! :tiphat:


----------



## Helgi

*In the Midst of Life*
_Music from the Baldwin Partbooks Vol. 1_
Contrapunctus w/Owen Rees

Listening to this one and thinking about completing the three volume set now that they are on sale at Presto.


----------



## amadeus1928

I'm actually lowkey obsessed with Rossini's Stabat Mater


----------



## Biwa

Helgi said:


> *In the Midst of Life*
> _Music from the Baldwin Partbooks Vol. 1_
> Contrapunctus w/Owen Rees
> 
> Listening to this one and thinking about completing the three volume set now that they are on sale at Presto.


I noticed Presto has some good discounts now. So many temptations.


----------



## Biwa

Cappella Records on November 19, 2021 will release Benedict Sheehan's Vespers, an Orthodox Vespers.

https://cappellaromana.org/sheehanvespers/?mc_cid=2cf7985ade&mc_eid=559f245581


----------



## Musicpro

quite indeed, I'll include to my listening pleasure.


----------



## philoctetes

on the more secular side, but great Josquin from Graindelavoix (with a nod to John Fahey?)


----------



## JTS

Bach Ich habe genug

Late night listening!


----------



## Andante Largo

Ensemble Organum - Le Graduel d'Aliénor de Bretagne

First track from the album:


----------



## Rogerx

Rogerx said:


> Rebecca Dale: REQUIEM For My Mother
> 
> Louise Alder (soprano), Trystan Griffiths (tenor), Nazan Fikret (soprano)
> 
> Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, Kantos Chamber Choir, The Cantus Ensemble, Clark Rundell
> 
> I had this one yesterday on


----------



## pmsummer

CREATOR SPIRITUS
_Veni Creator - The Deer's Cry - Psalom - Most Holy Mother of God - Solfeggio - My Heart's in the Highlands - Peace Upon You, Jerusalem - Ein Wallfahrtslied - Morning Star - Stabat Mater_
*Arvo Pärt*
Theatre of Voices
Ars Nova Copenhagen
Paul Hillier - director
Christopher Bowers-Broadbent - organ
NYYD Quartet
_
Harmonia Mundi USA_


----------



## JTS

It has been called a conversation between Bach and God in an empty church.


----------



## Rogerx

Alexander Grechaninov: All-Night Vigil

Latvian Radio Chorus, Sigvards Klava

Yesterday first spin, very good singing.


----------



## KevinJS

amadeus1928 said:


> I'm actually lowkey obsessed with Rossini's Stabat Mater


You might like this one, then. Door prize is Verdi's Requiem. Sony Classical SB2K 53 252


----------



## Taggart

Christus vincit - Laudes regiae: acclamations for the emperor - Sequentia


----------



## JTS

Gloria!

A Karajan special!


----------



## KevinJS

Found this at a thrift store today. Very pleasant.


----------



## Biwa

Gregorian Chant from the Proper of the Mass

Nova Schola Gregoriana
Alberto Turco


----------



## Rogerx

Now playing.


----------



## Dorsetmike

Cernohorsky - Quem Lapidaverunt Judiae Orantem


----------



## hammeredklavier




----------



## normy

Apologies if this wonderful choral work by Tchaikovsky has already been posted, as I'm a newbie, but I think it's amazing.


----------



## normy

*Amazing and iunexpected choral work by Tchaikovsky*


----------



## Rogerx

normy said:


> Apologies if this wonderful choral work by Tchaikovsky has already been posted, as I'm a newbie, but I think it's amazing.


It's indeed a wonderful piece, I do have some recordings .
Welcome by the way .


----------



## normy

Rogerx said:


> It's indeed a wonderful piece, I do have some recordings .
> Welcome by the way .


Thanks for the welcome. It's good to see so many music lovers on this site.


----------



## Rogerx

normy said:


> Thanks for the welcome. It's good to see so many music lovers on this site.


Thanks take your time, you can browse for days. Talk about all sort of music.


----------



## Rogerx

Rogerx said:


> It's indeed a wonderful piece, I do have some recordings .
> Welcome by the way .



Spinning this like now.


----------



## normy

This is my first music site to browse, and it looks excellent.


----------



## SanAntone

*Ildebrando Pizzetti* - _Messa di Requiem_






:tiphat: Game (prelim 6/13): Beyond the top 100 [2]


----------



## Rogerx

Bach's seminal work of sacred art paints a monumental fresco of life's journey to redemption. Calixto Bieito, one of the most exciting directors of his generation, directs this dramatised oratorio. With the help of an excellent cast, the period orchestra Les Talens Lyriques and a group of amateur singers which form the chorus at the heart of the narrative, he leads us into dialogue with this work today to confront pain and death.

Streamed on OperaVision on 4 June 2021 at 19:00 CET and available for 6 months:
https://operavision.eu/en/library/per...

CAST

Jesus: Benjamin Appl
The Evangelist: Joshua Ellicott
Soprano: Lenneke Ruiten
Alto: Carlos Mena
Tenor / aria: Robert Murray
Bass / Pilate: Andreas Wolf
A female servant: Céline Boudineau*
A male servant: Joseph Ben Zakoun*
Pierre: Arnaud Keller*
(*Members of Chœur de Paris)
Chorus: Chœur de Paris
Orchestra: Les Talens Lyriques

Music: Johann Sebastian Bach
Conductor: Philippe Pierlot
Director: Calixto Bieito, revival by Lucía Astigarraga
Set Designer: Aida-Leonor Guardia
Costume Designer: Ingo Krügler
Lighting Designer: Michael Bauer
Chorus Master: Till Aly
Musical director assistant: Clément Lonca
Costume designer assistant: Paula Klein


----------



## JTS

Magnificent singing even if the style a little dated these days. And Maurice Andre's trumpet!


----------



## Rogerx

Allegri: Miserere & Palestrina: Stabat Mater & other choral works

The Choir of King's College, Cambridge, Sir David Willcocks

Just now


----------



## Shea82821

View attachment 161426


Listened to this yesterday, first album of sacred music I've ever heard from start to finish. The reasons for which have been mentioned in another thread.


----------



## JTS

A very fine (if unheralded) recording of the great Mass by Hickox which is up there among the very best IMO


----------



## Rogerx

Jacob Obrecht: Missa Grecorum

& motets

The Brabant Ensemble, Stephen Rice

anon.: Agnus Dei
anon.: Agnus Dei
Obrecht: Cuius sacrata viscera a 4
Obrecht: Mater Patris / Sancta Dei genitrix
Obrecht: Missa Grecorum
Obrecht: O beate Basili / O beate pater
Obrecht: Salve Regina (6 voices)
From yesterday


----------



## pmsummer

THE NIGHT OF SAINT NICHOLAS
_A Medieval Liturgy for Advent_
*Officium Sancti Nicolai Episcopi & Confessoris*
La Reverdie
I Cantori Gregoriani
_
ARCANA_


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Rogerx

Such fine voices.


----------



## Helgi

pmsummer said:


> THE NIGHT OF SAINT NICHOLAS
> _A Medieval Liturgy for Advent_
> *Officium Sancti Nicolai Episcopi & Confessoris*
> La Reverdie
> I Cantori Gregoriani
> _
> ARCANA_


Ah, I came in here to post this. Got it a few months ago and have been saving it. First spin today.

This also:










*Carols from the Old and New Worlds*
Theatre of Voices, Paul Hillier


----------



## Rogerx

Jommelli: Requiem


----------



## Rogerx

Just finished this, great.


----------



## pmsummer

HOME TO THANKSGIVING
_Songs of Thanks and Praise_
*Various Composers - Medieval to Early American*
His Majestie's Clerkes
Theatre of Voices
Paul Hillier - director
_
Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## pmsummer

Helgi said:


> Ah, I came in here to post this. Got it a few months ago and have been saving it. First spin today.




Me too. I waited several months to play it.


----------



## pmsummer

DARKNESS INTO LIGHT
_The Bridegroom & Other Works_
*John Tavener*
Anonymous 4
Chilingirian Quartet
_
Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## pmsummer

SHINING LIGHT
_Advent Music from Aquitanian Monasteries (12th c.)_
*Aquitanian Repertory Anonymous, Traditional, Anonymous, Italian Anonymous*
Cologne Sequentia Ensemble for Medieval Music
Barbara Thornton, Benjamin Bagby - directors
_
Deutsche Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## pmsummer

CYPRIOT ADVENT ANTIPHONS
*Anonymous* - C.1390
Huelgas Ensemble
Paul Van Nevel - director
_
Deutsche Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## pmsummer

DREAMS & PRAYERS
_Explores music's role in religious mysticism as the ultimate passageway between the physical and the spiritual_.
*Hildegard von Bingen - Mehmet Ali Sanhkol - Osvaldo Golijov - Ludwig van Beethoven*
A Far Cry
David Krakauer - clarinet
Miki-Sophia Cloud - curator
_
Crier Records_


----------



## Rogerx

I just finished this one, a real classic in any way .


----------



## pmsummer

AQUITANIA
_Advent & Christmas Music from Aquitanian Monasteries (12th century)_
Sequentia
Benjamin Bagby & Barbara Thornton - directors
_
Deutsche Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Rogerx

Verdi: Requiem

Leontyne Price, Fiorenza Cossotto, Luciano Pavarotti & Nikolai Ghiaurov

Orchestra e Coro del Teatro alla Scala, Herbert von Karajan

We watched this last night.


----------



## Tempesta

Franz Liszt: _Christus_ (Oratorio)

Conductor - James Conlon









Baritone Vocals - Tom Krause
Mezzo-soprano Vocals - Marjana Lipovšek
Soprano Vocals - Benita Valente
Tenor Vocals - Peter Lindroos
Choir - Slowaaks Philharmonisch Koor
Chorus Master - Pavel Procházka

Orchestra - Rotterdams Philharmonisch Orkest


----------



## SixFootScowl

Never heard this piece before. Wonderful!


----------



## Potiphera




----------



## Rogerx

Liszt: Christus COMPLETE
with the artists from post 2902


----------



## pmsummer

For the last night of the Advent Season 2021.










THE NIGHT OF SAINT NICHOLAS
_A Medieval Liturgy for Advent_
*Officium Sancti Nicolai Episcopi & Confessoris*
La Reverdie
I Cantori Gregoriani

_ARCANA_


----------



## pmsummer

LUTHERAN MASS FOR CHRISTMAS MORNING
*Michael Praetorius*
Gabrieli Consort & Players
Boys Choir and Congregational Choir of Roskilde Cathedral
Paul McCreesh - director
_
Archiv Produktion_


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Tempesta

Johann Sebastian Bach
_Christmas Oratorio_


----------



## Rogerx

Karl Jenkins: The Armed Man - A Mass for Peace

Pauline Rathmann, Yumeji Matasufuji, Leah-Marian Jones, Valentino Worlitzsch

World Orchestra for Peace, World Choir for Peace, Karl Jenkins


----------



## Gothos

.........
Disc 1


----------



## Rogerx

Puccini : Messa di Gloria etc
Roberto Alagna/Antonio Pappano/Thomas Hampson


----------



## Biwa

The Den Bosch Choirbooks, Vol. 1

Cappella Pratensis
Stratton Bull (conductor)
Wim Diepenhorst (organ)


----------



## pmsummer

VERLEIH UNS FRIEDEN GNÄDIGLICH
*16th - 17th Century German Protestant Church Music*
_Hille Perl_ - treble viol
Anna Maria Friman - soprano
Lee Santana - lute
Sirius Viols

_Deutsche Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Rogerx

Still one of my favourites.


----------



## Helgi

Treated myself to a new Christmas Oratorio and it's a good one.

Stephen Layton w/Choir of Trinity College and OAE, James Gilchrist, Iestyn Davies and others.


----------



## pmsummer

MISSA "HODIE CHRISTUS NATUS EST"
_Christmas Mass in Rome_
*Giovanni Pierluigi Palestrina
Josquin - Victoria - Frescobaldi - D. Mazzocchi - Carissimi*
Gabrieli Consort & Players
Paul McCreesh - director
_
Archiv Produktion_


----------



## pmsummer

A VENETIAN CHRISTMAS
*Giovanni Gabrieli - Cipriano de Rore*
Gabrieli Consort & Players
Paul McCreesh - director
_
Archiv Produktion_


----------



## Rogerx

Verdi: Requiem

Joan Sutherland (soprano), Marilyn Horne (mezzo-soprano), Luciano Pavarotti (tenor) & Martti Talvela (bass)

Wiener Staatsopernchor, Wiener Philharmoniker, Sir Georg Solti


----------



## Kreisler jr

Beethoven: Mass in C major op. 86, maybe the only major Beethoven piece I'd call underrated.

https://www.ardmediathek.de/video/b...lhODQzLWIxMTQtNDdlMS1hMjc0LWU4MjE3ZTlhMGI1Nw/


----------



## Rogerx

Kreisler jr said:


> Beethoven: Mass in C major op. 86, maybe the only major Beethoven piece I'd call underrated.
> 
> https://www.ardmediathek.de/video/b...lhODQzLWIxMTQtNDdlMS1hMjc0LWU4MjE3ZTlhMGI1Nw/


I love the work, I think the length is the big is the biggest obstacle, what do put it with on record?


----------



## Kreisler jr

It was pretty close to perfect for LP length (ca. 47 min), so I don't think this is the main reason. 
A filler for CD could either be an ouverture (like in Jansons) or some of the truly underrated small choral/vocal works, such as Meeresstille und glückliche Fahrt (Calm Sea and prosperous voyage).

Or, as I have seen on re-issues, put it on a double disc with the missa solemnis.


----------



## Rogerx

If you like the older then you must like this one to.


----------



## Potiphera




----------



## Rogerx

Potiphera said:


>


They made a beautiful Christmas album


----------



## Helgi

Zelenka:

_Magnificat in C major, ZWV107_
Yukari Nonoshita (soprano)

_Magnificat in D major, ZWV108_
Miah Persson (soprano), Akira Tachikawa (alto)

Bach Collegium Japan, Masaaki Suzuki


----------



## Rogerx

Giovanni Battista Pergolesi - Stabat Mater


----------



## Helgi

I've been seeking out recordings featuring Julia Lezhneva:










*Zelenka: Missa Sancti Josephi, De Profundis, In exitu Israel*
Daniel Taylor, Julia Lezhneva
Kammerchor & Barockorchester Stuttgart
Frieder Bernius










*Pergolesi: Stabat Mater, Laudate pueri Dominum, Confitebor tibi Domine*
Philippe Jaroussky, Julia Lezhneva
Coro della Radiotelevisione svizzera, Lugano
I Barocchisti, Diego Fasolis


----------



## Rogerx

J. D. Heinichen's Magnificat in A

Patrick Debrabandere conducts the Vox Mago chamber choir in a performance of J. D. Heinichen's Magnificat in A. This performance is part of the concert program In Tempus Adventus, consisting of three beautiful baroque cantatas. Recorded in December 2018 in Onze-Lieve-Vrouw Presentatiekerk, Ghent, Belgium. The Magnificat has a typical baroque sound, with a string section, basso continuo, and two oboe parts.


----------



## Xenophiliu

*Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle
*Riccardo Chailly

_X_


----------



## Rogerx

Cherubini - Requiem in C minor [Pearlman, Boston Baroque]


----------



## Xenophiliu

*Gioachino Rossini
Messe di Gloria

*Sumi Jo, Anne Murray, Raul Jimenez, Francisco Araiza, Samuel Ramey
Academy & Chorus of St. Martin-in-the-Fields
Sir Neville Marriner


----------



## Rogerx

I am spinning this, such a fine disc.


----------



## Xenophiliu

*Gioachino Rossini: Stabat Mater*

Pilar Lorengar, Yvonne Minton, Luciano Pavarotti, Hans Sotin
LSO & Chorus - István Kertész


----------



## Rogerx

Zelenka Missa Votiva ZWV 18 Václav Luks Collegium 1704


----------



## Rogerx

Gaetano Donizetti
Messa di Requiem in re minore 1835 [Requiem in D minor]
Leonardo García Alarcón cnducts Millenium Orchestra
Ambroisine Bré, soprano Giuseppina Bridelli, alto Fabio TruÌˆmpy, ténor Nikolay Borchev, basse
Choeur de Chambre de Namur


----------



## cougarjuno

After hearing a live performance of the Beethoven Missa in London last month


----------



## Xenophiliu

*Carl Maria von Weber: Missa Sancta No. 1 in E-flat Major 'Freischütz'*, op. 75a
Bamberg Symphony Orchestra & Chorus - Horst Stein


----------



## Rogerx

Josquin Missa di dadi & Faisent regretz


----------



## thejewk

BWV 65, and 154, the seasonal cantatas from the first Leipzig cycle from the Gardiner Pilgrimage. Two superb pieces.


----------



## Rogerx

Ethel Smyth - Mass in D


----------



## amadeus1928

One of the many underrated masterpieces from a very underrated composer.


----------



## Helgi

*Schnittke: Psalms of Repentance*
Swedish Radio Choir w/Tõnu Kaljuste


----------



## Xenophiliu

*Robert Schumann: Requiem, op. 148*
Helen Donath, Doris Soffel, Nicolai Gedda, Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau
Düsseldorf Symphony Orchestra & Chorus - Bernhard Klee


----------



## Rogerx

Salve Regina: Gregorian Chant

Benedictine Monks of the Abbey of St. Maurice & St. Maur, Clevaux

Benedictine Monks of the Abbey of St. Maurice & St. Maur, Clevaux
Recorded: 1959-10
Recording Venue: Clervaux, Luxembourg


----------



## Xenophiliu

*GF Handel: Dixit Dominus, HWV 232*
Swiss Radio Chorus & Ensemble Vanitas - Diego Fasolis


----------



## Rogerx

Bomtempo: Requiem à la mémoire de L. de Camoes Op.23

Michel Brodard (bass), Liliana Bizineche-Eisinger (mezzo-soprano), Reinaldo Macias (tenor), Angela Maria Blasi (soprano), Chorus Of The Gulbenkian Fundation, Lisboa (lead vocals)
Gulbenkian Orchestra, Chorus of the Gulbenkian Foundation, Lisbon
Michel Corboz
Recorded: 1994-06-16
Recording Venue: 14-16th June 1994. Auditorium of the Gulbenkian Foundation, Lisbon.


----------



## Xenophiliu

*Charles Gounod: St. Cecilia Mass*
Irmgard Seefried, Gerhard Stolze, Hermann Uhde
Czech Philharmonic Orchestra & Chorus - Igor Markevitch


----------



## Rogerx

Bottesini: Messa da Requiem

Marta Mathéu (soprano), Gemma Coma-Alabert (mezzo-soprano), Agustín Prunell-Friend (tenor) & Enric Martínez-Castignani (baritone)

Joyful Company of Singers & London Philharmonic Orchestra, Thomas Martin


----------



## Biwa

And the Sun darkened: Music for Passiontide

Loyset Compere: Crux triumphans, Officium de Cruce
Josquin Desprez: Tu pauperum refugium
Andrew Smith: Salme 55
Adrian Willaert: Pater noster - Ave Maria
Cyrillus Kreek: Taaveti laul 22 (Psalm 22)
Pierre de la Rue: About salutaris hostia

New York Polyphony


----------



## Rogerx

Biwa said:


> View attachment 163525
> 
> 
> And the Sun darkened: Music for Passiontide
> 
> Loyset Compere: Crux triumphans, Officium de Cruce
> Josquin Desprez: Tu pauperum refugium
> Andrew Smith: Salme 55
> Adrian Willaert: Pater noster - Ave Maria
> Cyrillus Kreek: Taaveti laul 22 (Psalm 22)
> Pierre de la Rue: About salutaris hostia
> 
> New York Polyphony


Stunning work, wonderful recorded also.


----------



## Rogerx

Pergolesi: Stabat Mater

Mirella Freni (soprano), Teresa Berganza (mezzo)

Solisti dell'orchestra "Scarlatti" Napoli, Ettore Gracis


----------



## Biwa

Rogerx said:


> Stunning work, wonderful recorded also.


Agreed! I finally got around to acquiring it. Enjoying immensely.


----------



## Biwa

Ezekiel's Eagle - The den Bosch Choirbooks Vol.2

Jean Mouton:

Motet - Tua est potentia
Missa Tua est potentia
Offertorium motet - Salva nos Domine
Motet - Da pacem Domine
Santus with Elevation motet - O salutaris hostia

Plainchant:

Introitus - Protexisti me
Alleluia - Clamaverunt iusti
Alleluia - Dominus in Synai
Sequentia - Verbum Dei Deo natum
Prefatio
Pater noster
Communio - Ego sim vitis

Cappella Pratensis
Stratton Bull (director)


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Mass, Hob. XXII:10 in B flat major 'Heiligmesse', Mass, Hob. XXII: 6 in G major 'Nicolaimesse'

Lorna Anderson (soprano), Pamela Helen Stephen (mezzo-soprano), Mark Padmore (tenor), Stephen Varcoe (baritone)

Collegium Musicum 90, Richard Hickox


----------



## marlow

Brahms just post-war in Vienna


----------



## Rogerx

Dvořák: Requiem, Op. 89

Pilar Lorengar (soprano), Erszebet Komlossy (mezzo-soprano), Robert Ilosfalvy (tenor), Tom Krause (baritone)
London Symphony Orchestra, Ambrosian Singers
Istvan Kertesz


----------



## Philidor

Yesterday, I listened to Latry's recording of Messiaen's "Livre du Saint Sacrement". Great music, great organ, great view of the music.










Regards
Philidor


----------



## ando

*Llibre Vermell De Montserrat * (2016, Alia Vox)
*La Capella Reial de Catalunya
Hespèrion XXI
Jordi Savall *

Live performance taped on December 25, 2013


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Mass in C minor, K427 'Great'

Kiri Te Kanawa (soprano), Ileana Cotrubas (soprano), Werner Krenn (tenor), Hans Sotin (bass)

New Philharmonia Orchestra, John Alldis Choir, Raymond Leppard


----------



## ando

Rogerx said:


> Mozart: Mass in C minor, K427 'Great'
> 
> Kiri Te Kanawa (soprano), Ileana Cotrubas (soprano), Werner Krenn (tenor), Hans Sotin (bass)
> 
> New Philharmonia Orchestra, John Alldis Choir, Raymond Leppard


Thanks.


----------



## Biwa

Ambrogio e Gregorio

L'antico canto della Chiesa
Tha Ancient Chant of the Church

Cantori Gregoriani 
Fulvio Rampi


----------



## Rogerx

Bruckner - Masses 1-3

Edith Mathis, Marga Schiml, Wieslaw Ochman, Karl Ridderbusch, Maria Stader, Claudia Hellman, Ernst Haefliger, Kim Borg

Bavarian Radio Chorus & Symphony Orchestra, Eugen Jochum


----------



## Philidor

Worthy is the lamb.

*George Frideric Handel: Messiah*
Foundling-House-version from 1754

Dorothea Röschmann, Susan Gritton, Bernarda Fink, Charles Daniels, Neal Davies
Gabrieli Consort
Gabrieli Players
Paul McCreesh










One of my favourite recordings of this oratorio. A really great choir, fresh tempi.


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns - Messe de Requiem

Marie-Paule Dotti (soprano), Guillemette Laurens (mezzo-soprano), Luca Lombardo (tenor), Nicolas Testé (bass)

Coro della Radio Svizzera, Lugano, Orchestra della Svizzera Italiana, Diego Fasolis


----------



## Kreisler jr

Monteverdi:Vespers 1610. Jacobs, concerto vocale.


----------



## Philidor

The name of today's sunday is Estomihi (or Quinquagesimae or Shrove Sunday). Bach composed two cantatas for this sunday in order to apply for the tenure in Leipzig. Premiered on 7th of February 1723, probably one cantata before and one after the sermon. Not lent yet, but the way is already leading to Jerusalem.

*Johann Sebastian Bach

"Jesus nahm zu sich die Zwölfe" BWV 22
"Du wahrer Gott und Davids Sohn" BWV 23*

Dorothee Mields, Matthew White, Jan Kobow, Peter Kooy
Collegium Vocale Gent
Philippe Herreweghe


----------



## Philidor

Recorded in Dec 1996, same month as McCreesh's recording ...

*George Frideric Handel: Messiah*

Midori Suzuki, Yoshikazu Mera, John Elwes, David Thomas
Bach Collegium Japan
Masaaki Suzuki










Should you ever be looking for a recording whose primary virtues are not virtuosity or brillance, but that is rather trying to reveal the spiritual qualitites of the music, you could give a try to this one.


----------



## pmsummer

SPEM IN ALIUM
*Thomas Tallis*
The Tallis Scholars
Peter Phillips - director
_
Gimell_


----------



## Philidor

Now the other cantatas for Estomihi. Two real gems in this repertoire. Just listen to "Wenn einstens die Posaunen schallen" in BWV 127. Terrific.

*Johann Sebastian Bach

"Du wahrer Gott und Davids Sohn" BWV 127
"Sehet, wir gehen hinauf gen Jerusalem" BWV 159*

Ruth Holton, Claudia Schubert, James Oxley, Peter Harvey
The Monteverdi Choir
The English Baroque Solists
John Eliot Gardiner


----------



## Philidor

Next redemption.

*George Frideric Handel: Messiah*

Barbara Schlick, Sandrine Piau, Andreas Scholl, Mark Padmore, Nathan Berg
Les Arts Florissants
William Christie

















Christie and his musicians are singing and playing so charming and so light-footedly ... if they had mounted two propellers, they just would have flown away. "And with stripes" - pure pleasure, isn't it? The "Halleluja" - twitching along as an acustic strobe light. However, great singing and playing, if there wasn't a text.


----------



## marlow

Handel Dixit Dominus


----------



## Philidor

Estomihi stuff again.

*Johann Sebastian Bach

"Jesus nahm zu sich die Zwölfe" BWV 22
"Du wahrer Gott und Davids Sohn" BWV 23*

Midori Suzuki, Yoshikazu Mera, Gerd Türk, Peter Kooy
Bach Collegium Japan
Masaaki Suzuki


----------



## Philidor

Again two great cantatas written for Estomihi.

*Johann Sebastian Bach

"Herr Jesu Christ, wahr Mensch und Gott" BWV 127*

Dorothee Mields, Jan Kobow, Peter Kooy
Collegium Vocale Gent
Philippe Herreweghe

*"Sehet, wir gehen hinauf gen Jerusalem" BWV 159*

Rachel Nicholls, Robin Blaze, Gerd Türk, Peter Kooy
Bach Collegium Japan
Masaaki Suzuki


----------



## Rogerx

Tavener - Ikon of Light

The Sixteen, Members of the Duke Quartet, Harry Christophers


----------



## Biwa

G.F. Handel:

Saul

Henry Waddington (bass)
Finnur Bjarnason (tenor)
Michael Slattery (tenor)
Rosemary Joshua (soprano)
Emma Bell (soprano)
Lawrence Zazzo (counter-tenor) 
Jeremy Ovenden (tenor)
Gidon Saks (baritone)
RIAS-Kammerchor
Concerto Köln
René Jacobs (conductor)


----------



## Rogerx

Vaughan Williams: Mass in G minor

Choir of St John's College, Cambridge, Andrew Nethsingha


----------



## Helgi

*Valentin Silvestrov: Sacred Songs*
Kyiv Chamber Choir, Mykola Hobdych

Listening to Silvestrov's choral works now is truly overwhelming. I wonder what his situation is like at the moment, and the choir...


----------



## Philidor

Helgi said:


> Listening to Silvestrov's choral works now is truly overwhelming. I wonder what his situation is like at the moment, and the choir...


Fully agreed. Deeply felt music.


----------



## Rogerx

Mayr: Messa di Gloria

Mayr Chorus/Hauk

Mayr: Messa di gloria in E minor/ Mayr: Messa di gloria in F minor

Dorota Szczepańska (soprano), Freya Apffelstaedt (alto), Markus Schäfer (tenor), Thomas Stimmel (bass), Anna Feith (soprano), Fang Zhi (tenor)
Simon Mayr Choir, Concerto de Bassus
Franz Hauk


----------



## Philidor

Today, it's Invocavit, the first Sunday in Lent. In Leipzig, lent was regarded as tempus clausum, according to the orthodox lutheran understanding of this time. Thus, there was no figural music in church. So Bach didn't write Cantatas in Leipzig for these sundays. - In Weimar, his former tenure, the ruleset was a little more liberal, there was figural music also in lent, but Bach had to write a cantata every four weeks only - not more. And Invocavit never matched that schedule during his Weimar time. So there is no Cantata from Bach for today.

Graupner, you, know, the guy who would have been preferred to bach in Leipzig, if his boss had let him got, worked in Darmstadt. There was figural music in lent, so we have a cantata by Graupner for today:

*Christoph Graupner: "Erzittre, toll und freche Welt"*

Soloists Ensemble Ex Tempore
Barockorchester Mannheimer Hofkapelle
Florian Heyerick


----------



## Rogerx

Martina Arroyo (soprano), Josephine Veasey (mezzo), Placido Domingo (tenor), Ruggero Raimondi (bass)

London Symphony Orchestra & Choir, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## pmsummer

ANNE BOLEYN'S SONGBOOK
_Music & Passions of a Tudor Queen_
*Anonymous - Antoine Brumel - Loyset Compère - Josquin Des Prez - Antoine de Févin - Jean Mouton - Claudin de Sermis*y 
Alamire
Kirsty Whatley - harp
Jacob Heringman - lute
Claire Wilkinson - voice
David Skinner - director
_
Obsidian_


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Mass in C minor

Arleen Auger, Frederica von Stade, Frank Lopardo & Cornelius Hauptmann

Chor und Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Leonard Bernstein

Mozart: Ave verum corpus, K618
Mozart: Exsultate, jubilate, K165


----------



## Kreisler jr

I took a break from the lenten music and listened to Bach's b minor mass with Jochum (EMI 1980). Still not really sure what to make of this. With a bit clearer/better choir a bit clearer recorded, it could be very good. It is still quite good and interesting, and Fassbaender is marvellous in her solos.


----------



## Philidor

Today's sunday's name is Reminiscere. Graupner composed some cantatas for this sunday, among them this one:

*Christoph Graupner: "Christus, der uns selig macht" GWV 1142/41*

Soloists Ensemble Ex Tempore
Barockorchester Mannheimer Hofkapelle
Florian Heyerick


----------



## Helgi

*Music for the Queen of Heaven*
The Marian Consort w/Rory McCleery

Contemporary Marian motets


----------



## marlow

Handel Messiah

Manny Haim


----------



## Micka




----------



## Mister Meow

Alessandro Scarlatti:


----------



## Helgi

*MacMillan: Miserere, Strathclyde motets, Tenebrae responsories*
The Sixteen w/Harry Christophers

One of my favourite contemporary choral albums


----------



## Philidor

Today's sunday's name is Oculi. During his time in Weimar, Bach wrote a little cantata for this day.

*Johann Sebastian Bach: "Widerstehe doch der Sünde" BWV 54*

Yoshikazu Mera, alto
Bach Collegium Japan
Masaaki Suzuki


----------



## Mister Meow

Philidor said:


> Today's sunday's name is Oculi. During his time in Weimar, Bach wrote a little cantata for this day.
> 
> *Johann Sebastian Bach: "Widerstehe doch der Sünde" BWV 54*
> 
> Yoshikazu Mera, alto
> Bach Collegium Japan
> Masaaki Suzuki


I used to have several CDs from the Bach Collegium Japan, though not this particular one. These were some of my all-time favorite recorded cantata performances. They were truly outstanding.


----------



## Philidor

Mister Meow said:


> I used to have several CDs from the Bach Collegium Japan, though not this particular one. These were some of my all-time favorite recorded cantata performances. They were truly outstanding.


I fully agree! My teaser for Suzuki have been Bach's motets - great recording too. Afterwards, the cantata CDs have been reissued as 10-CD sets. I went for the first one to test, and then I got them all.

I also like Herreweghe with (many) Bach cantatas. With Suzuki and Herreweghe I find something like spiritual qualitites, which I do not always find with Gardiner, neither with the partially brisk recordings for DG nor with the "Bach pilgrimage", although the latter is far more satisfactory to my mind than his earlier DG recordings.


----------



## marlow

Verdi's 'other' opera!


----------



## OCEANE

Handel's 'Esther' - the title might not but the music itself is a very easy-listening from the Overture and on...


----------



## Dorsetmike

Thomas Tallis: Tunes for Archbishop Parker's Psalter (1567)


----------



## pmsummer

GRANT THE KING A LONG LIFE
_English Anthems & Instrumental Music_
*Thomas Weelkes*
The Choir of Sidney Sussex College Cambridge
Fretwork viol consort
David Skinner - direction
_
Obsidian_


----------



## Philidor

Today we are celebrating the day of Annunciation. Nine month before Christmas, the angel came to Mary to tell her that she will conceive and bear a child. - Bach composed a lovely cantata for that day, which broke the "tempus clausum"; i. e. that figural music could be performed. - Premiered 25 March 1725. Easy to remember.

*Johann Sebastian Bach: "Wie schön leuchtet der Morgenstern" BWV 1*

Carolyn Sampson, Robin Blaze, Gerd Türk, Peter Kooij
Bach Collegium Japan
Masaaki Suzuki


----------



## marlow

Philidor said:


> Today we are celebrating the day of Annuncation. Nine month before Christmas, the angel came to Mary to tell her that she will conceive and bear a child. - Bach composed a lovely cantata for that day, which broke the "tempus clausum"; i. e. that figural music could be performed. - Premiered 25 March 1725. Easy to remember.
> 
> *Johann Sebastian Bach: "Wie schön leuchtet der Morgenstern" BWV 1*
> 
> Carolyn Sampson, Robin Blaze, Gerd Türk, Peter Kooij
> Bach Collegium Japan
> Masaaki Suzuki


I'm busy exploring this set. Wonderfully sung beautifully recorded


----------



## Philidor

marlow said:


> I'm busy exploring this set. Wonderfully sung beautifully recorded


Indeed! It is some ago that I listened these recordings, but today I once more had the impression, that all four soloists of this disc were in top form. Peter Kooy is extraordinary as always, and Carolyn Sampson is just enchanting ...


----------



## Dorsetmike

Zelenka - Amen from the Magnificat of 1725


----------



## Philidor

Today's sunday's name is "Laetare", and sometimes it is called "little Easter", as there are some joyful aspects in the sunday's texts, starting with the antiphon "Laetare Jerusalem ...". Bach didn't write a cantata for Laetare, as in Leipzig was "tempus clausum" in lent, i. e., no figural music, and during his tenure in Weimar he had no opportunity.

However, there is a motet ... for centuries, the main anthem (a late successor of the Graduale) of this Sunday is "Jesu, meine Freude" in all protestantic congregations ...

*Johann Sebastian Bach: "Jesu, meine Freude" BWV 227*

Bach Collegium Japan
Masaaki Suzuki










A rendition as fine as you might expect it. Great singing.


----------



## marlow

Bach St John Passion / Jacobs

Drama a-plenty !


----------



## OCEANE

A well produced series of Bach.


----------



## Dorsetmike

Clare College - Miserere


----------



## Mister Meow

Dorsetmike said:


> Clare College - Miserere


If you like that, you may also like this:


----------



## Rogerx

Russian Easter

St.Petersburg Chamber Choir, Nikolai Korniev


----------



## GMB

Szymanowsky's Stabat Mater, Janacek's Glagolitic Mass, Stravinsky's Symphony of Psalms are favourite 20th Century sacred works for me.


----------



## KevinJS

Couple of new arrivals:

Orlando Di Lasso - Bußpsalmen

Tölzer Knabenchor


----------



## Alinde

My choir is currently rehearsing Fauré's Requiem - elegant, understated, alluring...it's haunting me! In the words of the composer: "It has been said that my Requiem does not express the fear of death and someone has called it a lullaby of death".

For those who follow the Sticky Notes podcast, here is an illuminating analysis of it:

https://stickynotespodcast.libsyn.com/faure-requiem


----------



## marlow

cantata 112 Bach’s joyful setting of Psalm 23


----------



## Mister Meow

marlow said:


> View attachment 166807
> 
> 
> cantata 112 Bach’s joyful setting of Psalm 23


Nice. Do you have the complete set of church cantatas from BCJ?


----------



## pmsummer

THE LAMENTATIONS OF JEREMIAH
*Vladimir Martynov*
The Sirin Choir
Andrey Kotov - conductor
_
Brilliant Classics_


----------



## Ludwig Schon

The greatest composer England ever has ever and will ever produce.

A Catholic who was persecuted for his faith, but never cowed by the ignorant sectarian bigots who tried to have him hanged…


----------



## pmsummer

LAMENTATIONS
_Holy Week in Provence_
*Bouzignac - Ceppede - Carpentras - Gilles - Vitre - Godolin - Gregorian chant*
Schola Cantorum of Boston
Boston Camerata
Joel Cohen - director
_
Apex_


----------



## pmsummer

TROUBADOUR'S SONGS & JONGLEURS' DANCES
*Thibaut de Champagne, Bernard de Ventadorn, Gaucelm Faidit, Beranguier de Palol, Anonymous*
Millenarium

_Ricercar_


----------



## marlow

Good Friday so it’s Bach St Matthew Passion


----------



## pmsummer

THE LAMENTATIONS OF JEREMIAH
*Thomas Tallis*
The Hilliard Ensemble

_ECM New Series_


----------



## pmsummer

LUKAS-PASSION
*Heinrich Schütz*
Ars Nova Copenhagen
Paul Hillier - director
_
Dacapo_


----------



## pmsummer

MUSIC FOR HOLY WEEK
*Anonymous*
_In Proportional Rhythm_
Schola Antiqua
Barbara Katherine Jones, John Blackley - directors
_
L'Oiseau Lyre Florilegium_


----------



## pmsummer

LAMENTA
_The Lamentations of the Prophet Jeremiah_
*Ferrabosco the Elder - Thomas Tallis - Antoine Brumel - Robert White - Giovanni Pierluigi da Palestrina*
The Tallis Scholars
Peter Philips, director
_
Gimell_


----------



## pmsummer

TENEBRAE RESPONSORIA
*Don Carlo Gesualdo*
The Hilliard Ensemble

_ECM New Series_


----------



## pmsummer

PASSIO
_Passio Domini Nostri Jesu Christi Secundum Joannem_
*Arvo Pärt*
The Hilliard Ensemble
– Rogers Covey-Crump - tenor
– Lynne Dawson - soprano
– Michael George - bass
– David James - counter tenor
– Gordon Jones - baritone
– John Potter - tenor
Catherine Duckett - bassoon
Elizabeth Layton - violin
Melinda Maxwell - oboe
Elisabeth Wilson - cello
Christopher Bowers-Broadbent - organ
Western Wind - choir/chorus
Paul Hillier - conductor
_
ECM New Series_


----------



## OCEANE

Listened to Karajan's performance yesterday and revisited this piece by Harnocourt whose version is rather soft approach and lighter to my taste, which is appropriate to this work for me.


----------



## marlow

Simply superb


----------



## OCEANE

I like Magnificat BWV 243 very much for its beautiful music and religious content. Here the musicians perform with heart....the outcome is such spiritual and pure as the album cover shows.


----------



## pmsummer

ST MATTHEW PASSION
_Matthäus-Passion, BWV 244_
*Johann Sebastian Bach*
Peter Harvey - bass
Susan Bickley - mezzo soprano
Magdalena Kozena - mezzo soprano
Stephan Loges - bass
Deborah York - soprano
Mark Padmore - tenor
Julia Gooding - soprano
James Gilchrist - tenor
Gabrieli Players
Paul McCreesh - conductor
_
Archiv_


----------



## pmsummer

STABAT MATER
_O quam tristis et afflicta fuit illa benedicta, mater Unigeniti!_
*Gregorian Chant - Giovanni Pierluigi da Palestrina - Arvo Pärt - John Browne*
Taverner Consort and Choir
Fretwork
Andrew Parrott - director
_
Virgin Classics_


----------



## marlow

‘Laughter and gladness now attend our hearts
For our Saviour has been raised up!’
(Bach - Easter Oratorio)


----------



## Itullian




----------



## OCEANE

Selection of Karl Richter's Bach sacred music.


----------



## OCEANE

This is a serious production of selected Cantatas & Arias of Bach by Kendra Colton, Sumner Thompson, Peggy Pearson & Emmanuel Music


----------



## OCEANE

*BWV 1 - Wie schön leuchtet der Morgenstern - *_How beautifully shines the morning star\

I don't know German but this affects me nothing at all to feel Bach music deeply._


----------



## marlow

a little French Bach - My heart swims in blood


----------



## OCEANE

carry on the series...


----------



## pmsummer

UTOPIA TRIUMPHANS
_The Great Polyphony of the Renaissance_
*Thomas Tallis - Costanzo Porta - Josquin Desprez - Johannes Ockeghem - Pierre de Manchicourt - Giovanni Gabrieli - Allesandro Striggio*
Huelgas Ensemble
Paul Van Nevel - director
_
Sony Vivarte_


----------



## SanAntone

Brahms | Requiem | Gardiner


----------



## OCEANE

carry on!


----------



## Mister Meow

I listen to this every once in a while when I need to hear something beautiful and moving:


----------



## pmsummer

MISSA MEDIA VITA IN MORTE SUMUS
*Nicolas Gombert*
The Hilliard Ensemble
_
ECM New Series_


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Christ on the Mount of Olives, Op. 85 & Mass in C Major, Op. 86

Nicolai Gedda, Cristina Deutekom, Hans Sotin, Gundula Janowitz, Julia Hamari, Horst Laubenthal, Ernst Gerold Schramm


----------



## OCEANE

carry on!


----------



## OCEANE

This is the final one ....what a great series of Bach Cantatas.


----------



## pmsummer

REQUIEM D'ANNE DE BRETAGNE
*Antoine de Févin*
Doulce Mémoire
Denis Raisin Dadre - director
_
Alpha Classics - Outhere_


----------



## marlow

Monteverdi Vespers of 1610

Kings Consort / King


----------



## marlow

OCEANE said:


> View attachment 167760
> 
> 
> This is the final one ....what a great series of Bach Cantatas.


Performers?


----------



## pmsummer

DUNSTABLE MOTETS
*John Dunstaple*
The Hilliard Ensemble
_
Virgin Veritas_


----------



## Mister Meow

This today:


----------



## OCEANE

Not a popular version but nice one


----------



## OCEANE

Magnificat, BWV 243: Magnificat - Spiritual!


----------



## Biwa

Melchior Franck:

Gemmulae Evangeliorum Musicae

Norddeutscher Kammerchor 
Maria Jürgensen (Jurgensen)


----------



## pmsummer

SIMPLE GIFTS
_Sacred Music for the Guitar_
*Christopher Parkening*
_
Angel EMI_


----------



## Biwa

*Melchior FRANCK : 

Canticum Canticorum 

Sagittarius
Dir: Michel Laplénie*


----------



## Biwa

Continuing with Melchior Franck









Melchior Franck: 

Psalms 6, 32, 38, 51, 102, 130 & 143

Weser-Renaissance Bremen
Manfred Cordes


----------



## Biwa

*Musicalische Exequien - German Funeral Music of the 17th Century

Johann Hermann SCHEIN (1586-1630)*
Threnus a 6 voci (Ich will schweigen) 
*Andreas GLEICH (1622-1693)*
Selig sind die Toten 
*Sebastian KNÜPFER (1633-1676)*
Erforsche mich, Gott 
*Heinrich SCHÜTZ (1585-1672)*
Musicalische Exequien (SWV 279-281) 
*Johann SCHELLE (1648-1701)*
Ich weiß, dass mein Erlöser lebet 
*Johann Georg EBELING (1637-1676)*
Ein Tag in deinen Vorhöfen 
*Johann KESSEL (17th C)*
Ich habe Lust abzuscheiden 
*Johann ROSENMÜLLER (1617-1684)*
Was ist es doch? Was ist der Menschen Leben? 

Voces Suaves
Johannes Strobl


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi, Antonio: Nisi Dominus etc. (Berganza, ECO)

Teresa Berganza (mezzo-soprano)

English Chamber Orchestra, Antoni Ros Marbà


----------



## OCEANE

Bach Motets


----------



## Rogerx

Taverner: Missa Corona spinea

The Tallis Scholars, Peter Phillips


----------



## OCEANE

Peaceful and beautiful hymns


----------



## Xenophiliu

I wish there were more of Margaret Marshall singing on record:










*JS Bach*
Mass in b minor, BWV 232
Cantata 'Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen', BWV 56

Margaret Marshall, soprano
Janet Baker, soprano and alto
Robert Tear, tenor
Samuel Ramey, bass

John Shirley-Quirk, baritone (Cantata)
St. Anthony Singers (Cantata)

Academy of St. Martin-in-the-Fields & Chorus
Sir Neville Marriner


----------



## Mister Meow

I think I saw this suggested somewhere on the forum, or maybe it was somewhere else. Anyway, I found it listed on hoopla, and now that I've listened to it, I've added it to my Favorites!


----------



## Rogerx

Verdi: Four Sacred Pieces; Pater Noster

Cambridge University Musical Society Chorus (Chorus)


----------



## philoctetes

Charpentier old and new, all enjoyable while the progression from Devos to Dauce is fascinating


----------



## philoctetes

Scarlatti & Rossi in fine form


----------



## pmsummer

THE FIRE AND THE ROSE
_Aquitanian Chant & Polyphony from the 9th – 11th centuries_
*Anonymous*
Heliotrope
Joyce Todd - soprano/director/founder
_
Koch_


----------



## pmsummer

MESSE DE NOSTRE DAME
*Guillaume de Machaut*
Graindelavoix
Björn Schmelzer - director
_
Glossa Platinum_


----------



## OCEANE

Such emotional performance by contre-tenor Carlos Mena.


----------



## OCEANE

pmsummer said:


> MESSE DE NOSTRE DAME
> *Guillaume de Machaut*
> Graindelavoix
> Björn Schmelzer - director
> 
> _Glossa Platinum_


Thanks for sharing.
Searched and realized that M_*esse de Nostre Dame*_ (_Mass of Our Lady_) is a mass composed before 1365 and a masterpiece of medieval religious music. Streamed and honestly this is not an easy piece to me but I do sense the serious religious context.


----------



## pmsummer

A FEATHER ON THE BREATH OF GOD
_Sequences and Hymns_
*Abbess Hildegard of Bingen*
Gothic Voices
Emma Kirkby - soprano
Christopher Page - director
_
Hyperion_


----------



## Rogerx

Verhulst: Mass Op. 20

Nienke Oostenrijk (soprano), Margriet van Reisen (contralto), Marcel Reijans (tenor), Hubert Claessens (bass)

Netherlands Concert Choir, Residentie Orchestra The Hague, Matthias Bamert


----------



## Xenophiliu

*Charles Ives*
Psalm 90, 24, 67, 125, 14, 25, 100, 54, 150, 42

SWR Vokalensemble Stuttgart
Marcus Creed


----------



## pmsummer

FEMINAE VOX
_Monody and Medieval Polyphony for a Nunnery_
*Códice de Las Huelgas* S. XII-XIV
Capella de Ministrers
Carles Magraner - director

_CDM_


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn Church Music I - Hör mein Bitten

Julia Hamari (mezzo), Jon Laukvik (organ), Christof Roos (organ), Adolph Seidel (baritone)

Kammerchor Stuttgart, Ensemble 76, Frieder Bernius


----------



## Xenophiliu

*Alexander Zemlinsky*: Psalm 13, op. 24
*Erich Wolfgang Korngold*: Passover Psalm, op. 30
*Ernest Bloch*: Psalm 22
*Igor Markevitch*: Psaume - Tehillim

Vincent Le Texier, tenor / Elena Prokina, soprano
Berlin & Bavarian Radio Choirs
Munich Radio Orchestra
Marcello Viotti / Peter Rundel / Peter Ruzicka, conductors


----------



## Xenophiliu

*Lili Boulanger*
Psalm 130 / Du fond de l'abîme
Psalm 24
Psalm 129
Old Buddhist Prayer
Pie Jesu

Chœurs Élisabeth Brasseur
Lamoureux Orchestra
Igor Markevitch


----------



## Xenophiliu

*Felix Mendelssohn*
Psalm 42 'Wie der Hirsch schreit', Op. 42
Psalm 95 'Kommt laßt uns anbeten', Op. 46
Psalm 115 'Non Nobis, Domine', Op. 31

Christiane Baumann, Evelyn Brunner, Joana Silva - soprano
Pierre-André Blaser, Pierre André, Alejandro Ramirez - tenor
Philippe Huttenlocher - baritone

Gulbenkian Orchestra & Chorus
Michel Corboz


----------



## Xenophiliu

*Felix Mendelssohn*
Psalm 114 'Da Israel aus Aegypten zog', op. 51
Psalm 98 'Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied', op. 98
Lass, O Herr, mich Hülfe finden, op. 96
Lauda Sion, op. 73

Evelyn Brunner, soprano
Naoko Ihara, alto / Nathalie Stutzmann, contralto
Pierre André & Alejandro Ramirez, tenors
Philippe Huttenlocher, baritone

Gulbenkian Orchestra & Choir
Michel Corboz


----------



## pmsummer

LOVE, REVELRY, AND DANCE IN MEDIEVAL MUSIC
*Llibre Vermell*
Millenarium
Chœur de Chambre de Namur
Psallentes
Les Pastouraeux

_Ricercar_

Discs 6


----------



## OCEANE

A wonderful series of Bach Cantatas, which I listened to one album a day sometime ago.
p.s. great idea of cover design


----------



## hammeredklavier

OCEANE said:


> View attachment 171101
> 
> A wonderful series of Bach Cantatas, which I listened to one album a day sometime ago.
> p.s. great idea of cover design


The music is Christian and the cover is a picture of a Muslim. What irony.


----------



## Kreisler jr

The "ethnic" "National Geographic" title pictures are a feature of this Gardiner cantata series. There is probably some rationale behind it, but I find it also rather odd..


----------



## OCEANE

OCEANE said:


> View attachment 171101
> 
> A wonderful series of Bach Cantatas, which I listened to one album a day sometime ago.
> p.s. great idea of cover design











Bach: Cantatas, Vol. 10 - BWV 5, 48, 56, 79, 80, 90, 192


----------



## pmsummer

STABAT MATER
_Salve Regina - Magnificat - Woefully Arrayed - Stabat Mater_
*William Cornysh*
The Tallis Scholars
Peter Phillips - director
_
Gimell_


----------



## pmsummer

hammeredklavier said:


> The music is Christian and the cover is a picture of a Muslim. What irony.


Not ironic, but intentional. I remember reading an interview with Gardiner when this series began to be released. He was quite clear that the visual presentation reflected his belief in the universality of both J.S. Bach and Jesus Christ.


----------



## OCEANE

OCEANE said:


> View attachment 171275
> 
> Bach: Cantatas, Vol. 10 - BWV 5, 48, 56, 79, 80, 90, 192











BWV 61-62


----------



## cjvinthechair

Kim Andre Arnesen's Stabat Mater 
Arnesen's beautiful choral music also includes a Requiem, Magnificat, & the 'Holy Spirit Mass'


----------



## Mister Meow

Filiæ mæstæ Jerusalem
Weeping Daughters of Jerusalem
RV 638


----------



## pmsummer

MIRACLES OF NOTRE-DAME
*Gautier de Coincy*
The Harp Consort
_Andrew Lawrence-King_ - director, medieval harp, organetto, psaltery
Jennie Cassidy, Steven Harrold, Ian Honeyman, Virginie Landré, Caitríona O'Leary, Julian Podger, Clara Sanabras, Paul Willenbrock - vocals
Jane Achtman, Hille Perl - vielle
Ian Harrison - bagpipes, cornetto, shawm
Gian Luca Lastraioli - medieval lute
Steve Player - citole

_Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Mister Meow

*Monteverdi: Vespro della beata Vergine (1610)*

Apollo's Fire, Jeannette Sorrell


----------



## pmsummer

GLORIA TIBI TRINITAS
_Taverner & Tudor Music II_
*John Taverner -Thomas Tallis - William Byrd - Robert Fayrfax - Robert White*
Ars Nova Copenhagen
Paul Hillier - director
_
Dacapo_


----------



## pmsummer

FEMINAE VOX
_Monody and Medieval Polyphony for a Nunnery_
*Códice de Las Huelgas* S. XII-XIV
Capella de Ministrers
Carles Magraner - director
_
CDM_


----------



## OCEANE

OCEANE said:


> View attachment 171729
> 
> BWV 61-62












BWV 55 & BWV155


----------



## abrygida

F.Schubert - Ave Maria


----------



## Mister Meow

This has been posted elsewhere in the forums, but I still love this, and listened to it again tonight.







*Bach: Erbarme dich, mein Gott (Matthäuspassion) *
Delphine Galou, contralto 
François-Marie Drieux, solo violin 
Les Siècles, conducted by François-Xavier Roth


----------



## pmsummer

TINTINNABULI
_Sacred Choral Works_
*Arvo Pärt*
The Tallis Scholars
Peter Phillips - director
_
Gimell_


----------



## marlow

Bach Mass in B minor with John Butt from the London Prom RAH


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Giovanni Pierluigi da Palestrina* - *Missa l'Homme armé *(1582), as recorded in 2015 by The Sixteen, directed by Harry Christophers.











*Luigi Cherubini* - *Messe Solennelle in D minor* per il Principe Esterházy (1811), as recorded in 2003 by the Gächinger Kantorei & Bach-Collegium Stuttgart, conducted by Helmuth Rilling.











*Franz Schmidt *- *Das Buch mit sieben Siegeln (The Book of Seven Seals)*, oratorio (1937), as recorded in 2007 by the Wiener Singverein & Tonkünstler-Orchester Niederösterreich, conducted by Kristjan Järvi.











*Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky* - *Liturgy of St John Chrysostom*, op.41 (1878), as recorded in 2012 by the Corydon Singers, directed by Matthew Best.


----------



## MJSymphonist

Felix Mendelssohn Elijah


----------



## SanAntone

*Mozart |* _*Requiem*_ 










Emma Kirkby
Anthony Rolfe Johnson
Carolyn Watkinson
David Thomas
*Christopher Hogwood*
The Academy of Ancient Music
Westminster Cathedral Choir


----------



## pmsummer

EXTEMPORE
_Medieval Liturgical Music and Contemporary Jazz_
*Orlando Concert
Perfect Houseplants*
_
Linn Records_


----------



## pmsummer

HÖR, KRISTENHAIT!
_Sacred Songs by the Last of The Minnesingers_
*Oswald von Wolkenstein - Der Mönch von Salzburg - Michel Beheim - Anonymous - Fridolin Sicher*
Ensemble Leones
Sabine Lutzenberger — voice
Raitis Grigalis — voice
Baptiste Romain — vielle, crwth, bagpipes
Marc Lewon — voice, lute, gittern, vielle, direction​_
Christophorus_


----------



## Itullian

St John Passion


----------



## SanAntone




----------



## pmsummer

CANTIGAS DE SANTA MARIA
*Alfonso X "El Sabio"*
Ensemble Unicorn, Vienna
Michael Posch - Direction
_
Naxos_


----------



## pmsummer

PSALMS OF REPENTANCE
*Alfred Schnittke*
Swedish Radio Choir
Tõnu Kaljuste - director
_
ECM New Series_


----------



## pmsummer

WATER / PASSION
_After Saint Matthew_
*Tan Dun*
Internationale Bachakademie Stuttgart
RIAS-Kammerchor Berlin
Elizabeth Keusch - soprano
Stephen Bryant - bass-baritone
Mark O'Connor - violin
Maya Beiser - cello
David Cossin - percussion
Yuanlin Chen - sampler
David Sheppard - sound designer
Tan Dun - conductor
_
Sony Classics_


----------



## OCEANE

Mozart: Missa in C Minor, K. 427


----------



## Itullian

St John Passion from this great set.


----------



## MJSymphonist




----------



## Itullian

This set is really good


----------



## Nedeslusire

Nocturne: Rachmaninov Vespers & Byzantine Hymns


A new music service with official albums, singles, videos, remixes, live performances and more for Android, iOS and desktop. It's all here.




music.youtube.com


----------



## Biwa

Nicolaus Bruhns: 

Cantatas and Organ Works, Vol. 1 - Suzuki


----------



## vsl0

Jorma Hynninen — Valamon kellot (Churchbells of Valaam)


----------



## Rogerx

vsl0 said:


> Jorma Hynninen — Valamon kellot (Churchbells of Valaam)


Sounds good, never heard it before, so thanks and welcome to the forum .


----------



## Bulldog

Biwa said:


> Nicolaus Bruhns:
> 
> Cantatas and Organ Works, Vol. 1 - Suzuki
> 
> View attachment 176863


A great recording. Bruhns is an unheralded treasure, and Suzuki brings out the best of the music.


----------



## Biwa

Bulldog said:


> A great recording. Bruhns is an unheralded treasure, and Suzuki brings out the best of the music.


Yes, it’s a beautiful recording. I have long admired Bruhns’s organ music. I was surprised to learn he was known for his violin playing in his day. It’s a shame he died so young.


----------



## pmsummer

TINTINNABULI
_Sacred Choral Works_
*Arvo Pärt*
The Tallis Scholars
Peter Phillips - director
_
Gimell_


----------



## pmsummer

Happy Reformation Day!










MARTIN LUTHER UND DIE MUSIK
*Johann Walter - Josquin Desprez - Caspar Othmayr - Lucas Osiander - Arnold Von Bruck - Michael Praetorius - Ludwig Sennfl - Sixt Dietrich - Heinrich Scheidemann - Johann Schein - Samuel Scheidt - Melchior Franck - Leonhard Lechner*
Weiner Motettenchor
Musica Antiqua Wien
Bernhard Klebel - director
_
Christophous_


----------



## pmsummer

Happy Reformation Day!










EIN FESTE BURG IST UNSER GOTT
_Musik der Reformation_
*Martin Luther - Johann Walter - Thomas Mùntzer - Josquin Des Prez - Antoine de Févin - Georg Forster - Thomas Müntzer - Caspar Othmayr*
Vokalsolisten der Capella Fidicinia
Mitglieder des Dresdner Kreuzchores
Capella Fidicinia am Musikinstrumenten - Museum der Universität Leipzig
Hans Grüss - director
_
Berlin Classics_


----------



## Biwa

G.F. Handel: 

An Ode for St Cecilia's Day HWV76
Cecilia volgi un sguardo HWV89

Carolyn Sampson
James Gilchrist
King's Consort
Robert King (conductor)


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## Itullian

Mass in C


----------



## regenmusic

*Ancient / Medieval Composers Pt.1 (Sappho to Wipo)*
Most of this is sacred.


----------



## pmsummer

FEMINAE VOX
_Monody and Medieval Polyphony for a Nunnery_
*Códice de Las Huelgas* S. XII-XIV
Capella de Ministrers
Carles Magraner - director
_
CDM_


----------



## Biwa

*Chants of the Milanese Church*
(Chants de l'Église Milanaise) 

Ensemble Organum 
Marcel Pérès


----------



## pmsummer

A mix of Sacred, 'Spiritual', and Profane.











OF ETERNAL LIGHT
*Olivier Messiaen - Robert Moran - Meredith Monk - Ricky Ian Gordon - Gyorgy Ligeti - Kim D. Sherman*
Musica Sacra
Richard Westenburg - director

_Catalyst - RCA Red Seal_


----------



## pmsummer

ENDBEGINNING
_A programme of Sacred Music by Franco-Flemish composers active in the first half of the 16th century_
*Antoine Brumel - Thomas Crecquillon - Clemens Non Papa - Josquin Desprez - Jackson Hill*
New York Polyphony
_
BIS_


----------



## Helgi

*Cantigas de Santa Maria*
Hana Blazíkova (soprano, harp), Barbora Kabatkova (soprano, Margit Ubellacker (dulce melos) & Martin Novak (percussion)


----------



## pmsummer

HEAVENLY REVELATIONS
_Hymns, Sequences, Antiphons, Respond_
*Hildegard von Bingen*
Oxford Camerata
Jeremy Summerly - Director
_
Naxos_


----------



## ClassicalMaestro

pmsummer said:


> SIMPLE GIFTS
> _Sacred Music for the Guitar_
> *Christopher Parkening*
> 
> _Angel EMI_


Great CD. He's my favorite Classical Guitarist. He plays so beautifully.


----------



## Biwa

The Den Bosch Choirbooks, Vol. 2

Cappella Pratensis
Stratton Bull (director)


----------



## Biwa

*Adorate Deum 
Gregorian Chant*

Nova Schola Gregoriana 
Alberto Turco


----------



## pmsummer

HOME TO THANKSGIVING
_Songs of Thanks and Praise_
*Various Composers - Medieval to Early American*
His Majestie's Clerkes
Theatre of Voices
Paul Hillier - director
_
Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## pmsummer

EARLY AMERICAN CHORAL MUSIC, VOL. 1
_Anthems and Fuging Tunes_
*William Billings*
His Majestie's Clerkes
Paul Hillier - director
_
Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi: Gloria & Magnificat

Teresa Berganza & Lucia Valentini Terrani

New Philharmonia Chorus & Orchestra, Riccardo Muti


----------



## Mister Meow

*Pachelbel: Vespers*

Charivari Agréable & The King’s Singers, Kah-Ming Ng (director)


----------



## philoctetes

A lotta Corboz... #3 of three Mass in B minors at the moment. Maybe Corboz sounds a bit dated, but I've always liked his Mozart Requiem, Rossini Petite Messe, Lalande De Profundis - his way is a mix of trad and authentic, comparable to Herreweghe but a couple decades earlier. 

All the Vivaldi sacred music is new to me, and 6 discs come with this box.. also 7 discs of Monteverdi madrigals, not up to recent early music standards, but they hold up well anyway. Only the early secular music sounds badly dated to my ears, but that's less than a handful of discs. Unfortunately, the Mozart and Rossini will be delayed for a second box - but what an amazing amount of high quality music it all adds up to.


----------



## pmsummer

DARKNESS INTO LIGHT
_The Bridegroom & Other Works_
*John Tavener*
Anonymous 4
Chilingirian Quartet

_Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## pmsummer

SHINING LIGHT
_Advent Music from Aquitanian Monasteries (12th c.)_
*Aquitanian Repertory Anonymous - Traditional, Anonymous - Italian Anonymous*
Cologne Sequentia Ensemble for Medieval Music
Barbara Thornton, Benjamin Bagby, directors
_
Deutsche Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## pmsummer

THE NIGHT OF SAINT NICHOLAS
_A Mediæval Liturgy for Advent_
*Guglielmo di Volpiano*
La Reverdie - instrumental ensemble
O Cantori Gregoriani - vocal ensemble
_
Arcana - outhere_


----------



## pmsummer

ETERNAL FIRE
_Bach Choruses_
*Johann Sebastian Bach*
Monteverdi Choir
The English Baroque Soloists
John Elliot Gardiner - director
_
Soli Deo Gloria_


----------



## pmsummer

ADVENT CANTATAS
_BWV 61 - BWV 36 - BWV 62_
*Johann Sebastian Bach*
The Monteverdi Choir
The English Baroque Soloists
John Eliot Gardiner - Director
_
Archiv Produktion_


----------



## pmsummer

CHANTS & MOTETS
_Ceremonial and Liturgical Motets
Plainchant for Vespers I_
*Guillaume Du Fay*
Pomerium
Alexander Blachly - Director
_
Archiv Produktion_


----------



## pmsummer

SACRED MUSIC FROM NOTRE-DAME CATHEDRAL
*Leonin* (1163-1190)
*Perotin* (1180-1225)
Tonus Peregrinus
Antony Pitts - director
_
Naxos_


----------



## MJSymphonist




----------



## pmsummer

CREATOR OF THE STARS
_Christmas Music from Earlier Times_
*Anonymous - Praetorious - Erbach - De Lassus - Desprez - Du Fay - Byrd - Ockeghem*
Pomerium
Alexander Blachly - director
_
Archiv Produktion_


----------



## Biwa

Kassiani (Kassia): 

Hymns for Christmas, 
Hymns from the Triodion and Holy Week

Cappella Romana
Alexander Lingas


----------



## pmsummer

'THE DREAM OF HEROD'
_A Choral Poem based upon Vocal Works Ancient and Modern_
*Various and Sundry Composers, Ancient and Modern*
Tenebrae
Nigel Short - director
_
Signum_


----------



## Biwa

Puer Natus est: Tudor music for Advent & Christmas 

Stile Antico


----------



## pmsummer

ADVENT CANTATAS
*Georg Philipp Telemann*
GSOConsort
Gudrun Sidonie Otto - soprano
Ingolf Seidel - baritone
Christine Schwark - violoncello
Michael Freimuth - laute, theorbe
Wolfgang Brunner - cembalo, orgel
_
CPO_


----------



## pmsummer

LUTHERAN MASS FOR CHRISTMAS MORNING
*Michael Praetorius*
Gabrieli Consort & Players
Boys Choir and Congregational Choir of Roskilde Cathedral
Paul McCreesh - director
_
Archiv Produktion_


----------



## Biwa

"Nowel, Nowel!, Early Christmas Music"

Cécile Kempenaers (soprano)
Encantar
Flanders Recorder Quartet


----------



## Mister Meow

I found this tasty bit of Telemann on hoopla:










They never play Telemann on VivaLaVoce, so I am happy to have found this.


----------



## pmsummer

Christmas, Day 2











THIRD CHRISTMAS MASS
*Gregorian Chant*
Monks' Choir of the Benedictine Abbey of St. Martin, Beuron
Fr. Maurus Pfaff - director
_
Deutsche Grammophon_


----------



## pmsummer

A RENAISSANCE CHRISTMAS
The Boston Camerata
*Joel Cohen* - director
_
Nonesuch_


----------



## pmsummer

AN AMERICAN CHRISTMAS
_Carols, Hymns, and Spirituals: 1770 - 1870_
*Anonymous - Christmas Traditional - American Traditional - John Jacob Niles - John Francis Wade - George Frederick Handel - American Anonymous - Benjamin Franklin White - William Billings - Patsy Williamson - Carl Thiel - Daniel Read*
Boston Camerata
Joel Cohen - director
_
Erato_


----------



## pmsummer

A MEDIEVAL CHRISTMAS
The Boston Camerata
*Joel Cohen* - director
_
Elektra Nonesuch / Erato_


----------



## pmsummer

THE CHRISTMAS STORY
_Told in Plainchant, Motets, Dialogues & Folk Carols_
Theatre of Voices
Ars Nova Copenhagen
*Paul Hillier* - director
_
Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Biwa

In dulci jubilo: 

Music for the Christmas season by Buxtehude and friends

Theatre of Voices
Paul Hillier (organ, director)


----------



## pmsummer

A VENETIAN CHRISTMAS
*Giovanni Gabrieli - Cipriano de Rore*
Gabrieli Consort & Players
Paul McCreesh - director
_
Archiv Produktion_


----------



## pmsummer

VERLEIH UNS FRIEDEN GNÄDIGLICH
*16th - 17th Century German Protestant Church Music*
Hille Perl - treble viol
Anna Maria Friman - soprano
Lee Santana - lute
Sirius Viols
_
Deutsche Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## pmsummer

MEMORY OF THOMAS BECKET
*Gregorian Chant*
_Matutinum, Laudes, Missa, Vesperae for the Fifth Day of Christmas_
Schola Hungarica
László Dobszay, Janka Szendrei - conductors
_
Hungaroton_


----------



## pmsummer

FOR THE FEAST OF ST THOMAS OF CANTERBURY
*Gregorian Chant from Canterbury Cathedral*
The Lay Clerks of Canterbury Cathedral
David Flood - Master of the Choristers
_
Metronome_


----------



## pmsummer

THE MARTYRDOM OF SAINT THOMAS BECKET
_The Unfinished Vespers: December 29 1170_
*Gregorian Chant from Canterbury Cathedral*
Schola Gregoriana of Cambridge
Mary Berry - director
_
Herald_


----------



## Biwa

1615 Gabrieli in Venice

His Majestys Sagbutts & Cornetts
The Choir of King's College, Cambridge
Stephen Cleobury


----------



## pmsummer

ELIZABETHAN CHRISTMAS ANTHEMS
*Orlando Gibbons - William Byrd - Thomas Tomkins - Martin Peerson - John Amner - Anthony Holborne - John Bull - Anonymous*
Rose Consort of Viols
Red Byrd - vocal ensemble

_Amon Ra_


----------



## Biwa

*Magnificat*

A cappella works by Josquin, Palestrina, Titov, Victoria and others

Chanticleer
Joseph Jennings (Director)


----------



## pmsummer

More correctly, "Sacrilegious Music"










THE FEAST OF FOOLS
_La Fête des Fous – Das Narrenfest_
New London Consort
*Philip Pickett* - director
_
L'Oiseau-Lyre_


----------



## OCEANE

Inspired by a post here and played this holy music...


----------



## pmsummer

THESE DISTRACTED TIMES
*Thomas Tomkins*
Fretwork - viol ensemble
Alamire - vocal ensemble
Choir of Sidney Sussex College, Cambridge
David Skinner - director

_Obsidian_


----------



## pmsummer

"On the Twelfth Day of Christmas..."










CHRISTMAS VESPERS
*Heinrich Schütz*
Gabrieli Consort & Players
Paul McCreesh - director
_
Archiv Produktion_


----------



## pmsummer

SING WE NOW OF CHRISTMAS
_Six Centuries of European Christmas Music_
*The Christmas Revels* 
John Langstaff - director

_Revel Records_


----------



## pmsummer

WOLCUM YULE
*Celtic and British Songs and Carols*
Anonymous 4 - vocal ensemble
Andrew Lawrence-King - harps
_
Harmonia Mundi USA_


----------



## Biwa

*Claudio Monteverdi 

Sacred vocal music 

The Parley of Instruments
(E. Kirkby, I. Partridge, D. Thomas, R. Goodman)








*


----------



## Biwa

J.S.Bach: 
Mass In B Minor BWV.232 

John Eliot Gardiner (cond)
English Baroque Soloists


----------



## pmsummer

CHRISTMAS DAY IN THE MORNING
_A Revels Celebration of the Winter Solstice_
The Christmas Revels
*John Langstaff* - director
_
Revels Records_


----------



## Biwa

Guillaume Faugues: 

Missa "Le Serviteur"
Missa "Je Suis En La Mer"

The Sound and the Fury


----------



## eljr

Recently:
Bach's Mass in B minor
Handel's Messiah
Mozart's Requium
Hayden's The Creation
Beethoven's Christus am Olberge
Beethoven's Missa solemnis in D major 
Mendelsohn's Elijah 

plus others


----------

